# Kelle musik écoutez vous donc? 2.0



## Foguenne (13 Avril 2005)

On continue ici. 

Là, j'écoute le dernier Jean-Louis Murat.


----------



## iTof (13 Avril 2005)

merci Paul 
> pour rappeler un peu le principe : ici, c'est le fil des musikos... envie de faire découvrir un groupe, une chanteuse, un chanteur, un morceau de musique vous omnubile, un coup de coeur, un coup de gueule à exprimer...
il fait suite au premier thread ouvert par Blob, qui a été fermé au bout de 350 pages pour mieux renaître ici


----------



## Tangi (13 Avril 2005)

Youpiyoupila...

Et ben pour recommencer en beauté, voilà ce que j'écoute en ce moment :


*JJ72* (JJ72), un de mes plus vieux albums ...







...


----------



## teo (13 Avril 2005)

Merci Paul 

Pour citer Blob dans le texte:


> Salut
> 
> Ben oui quelle style de miousik vous écoutez ? vous utilisateurs de mac?  C'est toujours marrant de voir si y'a une tendance général ou non. (sur mac généralement c plutot bien différent  )
> 
> ...




Edit: donc là j'écoute les Smashing Pumpkins avec le seul album que j'ai d'eux (oui je sais... c'est pas le seul  ) _Mellon Collie and the Infinite Sadness_ et _By starlight_

C'est album est magnifique. Il me suffit 
(avec le maxi CD de _1979_)


----------



## Pierrou (13 Avril 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Youpiyoupila...
> 
> Et ben pour recommencer en beauté, voilà ce que j'écoute en ce moment :
> 
> ...


C'est quoi comme genre?


----------



## Foguenne (13 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Merci Paul
> 
> Pour citer Blob dans le texte:
> 
> ...



 :love:  :love:  :love: 

J'adore. 
Je vais me le remettre pour la peine.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

Always Serge Gainsbourg


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Avril 2005)

un truc tranquille et fort agreable, The Veils......


----------



## macmarco (13 Avril 2005)

En ce moment c'est Placebo !


----------



## Tangi (13 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi comme genre?





> _Eduqué, à l'instar de ses compatriotes Ash, au son des guitares les plus hardies venues d'Amérique, de Pavement à Nirvana, ce très jeune trio irlandais a réussi à prouver en l'espace de quelques singles aux titres roides comme un hiver mancunien (Snow, Oxygen), combinant lyrisme hirsute et mélancolie impeccablement rimée, que l'air était encore tout à fait respirable au royaume de Sa Majesté la pop furibarde à l'aube du troisième millénaire. Une rafraîchissante entrée en matière que le groupe s'est empressé de parapher avec son éponyme premier album, JJ72.
> _


Je précise que ce premier album date de 2000, depuis il me semble qu'ils ont sorti un second album...

_Cliquez ici si vous voulez en écouter quelques extraits..._ 

...


----------



## IceandFire (13 Avril 2005)

Oui je vois sur ton AS profil placebo marco   
Bon sinon j'ai changé de plug in AS donc en 1.1 et depuis c'est toujours pas mis à jour... enfin pour répondre à "non raffarin"  c'est bien london calling Special edition 2 cd  je te rassure donc  anthology était juste un bon mot...   enfin pas tant que ça puisque mal compris 
Bon ben je repars avec l'intégrale des singles de Belle and Sebastian 
Compile faite maison dans itunes car non sorti je précise  un best of 2 cds sort ce mois ci chez Jeepster...l'ancien label de B&S donc diffusion EMI je pense en france...à moins que ce ne soit chez Virgin...Bref demandez chez votre disquaire  car on se perd dans l'arborescence des labels et maison de disques


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Avril 2005)

Racheté ce week end le 1er LSD 25 ans (Déjà) 
"Rock'n'roll vengeance" me donne toujours des décharges dans les surrénales... Qu'est-ce que c'est bon l'adrénaline... :love:


----------



## macarel (13 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Racheté ce week end le 1er LSD 25 ans (Déjà)
> "Rock'n'roll vengeance" me donne toujours des décharges dans les surrénales... Qu'est-ce que c'est bon l'adrénaline... :love:


C'est hallucinant


----------



## Bassman (13 Avril 2005)

Un classique : Metallica - Garage inc. :love:


----------



## teo (13 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Un classique : Metallica - Garage inc. :love:





Très cher et tendre Bassman, tes _classiques _nous manquent chez Audioscrobbler/Last.fm... pense à l'occasion à re-installer ton plugin iScrobbler qui est maintenant en 1.01... (> ouverture au démarrage)



Bon après-midi...

là je me plonge  dans l'intégrale de la BO de Trainspotting... CD 1 et 2, le Orange et le Vert avec _Deep Blue See_ de Brian Eno en ce moment et ensuite Choose Life de PF Project, impérial. Ce morceau et le texte d'Ewan McGregor sont ... impéri-e/a-ux


> PF Project f/ Ewan McGregor
> *Choose Life *
> Choose life.
> Choose a job.
> ...


----------



## Bassman (13 Avril 2005)

Je veux bien mais la musique que j'ecoute sur le mac represente a peine 20% du temps d'ecoute par jour


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (13 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> là j'écoute les Smashing Pumpkins avec le seul album que j'ai d'eux (oui je sais... c'est pas le seul  ) _Mellon Collie and the Infinite Sadness_ et _By starlight_
> 
> C'est album est magnifique. Il me suffit
> (avec le maxi CD de _1979_)


En effet, c'est vraiment un album extraordinaire, un de mes préférés tous groupes confondus  _tonight tonight_ et _bullet with butterfly wings_ sont incroyables :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Avril 2005)

Là c'est le dernier Moby ("Hotel") en édition spéciale 2 CDs, le CD de musique ambiante  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (13 Avril 2005)

qu'est-ce qu'elle est mignonne la ptite brunette dans trainspotting... :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: :love:  :love:


----------



## KARL40 (13 Avril 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> enfin pour répondre à "non raffarin"  c'est bien london calling Special edition 2 cd  je te rassure donc  anthology était juste un bon mot...   enfin pas tant que ça puisque mal compris


 
Ahhhhhh ! Me voila rassuré !   

:love:


----------



## macarel (13 Avril 2005)

Keziah Jones: Bluefunk is a fact, pour me remettre en forme après le boulot


----------



## Pierrou (13 Avril 2005)

Aenima de Tool...... magnifique envoutant, sublime, magique  :love: 






Edit, j'avais oublié l'image


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Avril 2005)

Faithless avec l'album Outrospective  :love:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (13 Avril 2005)

Ben là pour l'moment, c'est 3 chansons qui passent pratiquement en boucle : Antidote, B is for Brutus et Walk idiot walk. Toutes les 3 sont issus du fantastique album des Hives


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Avril 2005)

Un pti "Ben" pour oublier une journée de m....
C'est vrai que le monde est cruel...


----------



## Tangi (13 Avril 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Un pti "Ben" pour oublier une journée de m....
> C'est vrai que le monde est cruel...


J'accroche pas du tout avec Ben Harper... Je crois que je suis le seul :rose:...


...


Là, je me réécoute quelques uns de mes morceaux favoris du double album d'*Outkast* :


Speakerboxxx - The love below :






Cet album est très loin de se limiter au tube "Hey ya", c'est un magnifique opus, tout ne me plaît pas (y a quand même 39 morceaux), mais certains morceaux me donnent la chair de poule...

...


----------



## IceandFire (13 Avril 2005)

Les singles de A_HA... ma jeunesse  oui j'assume 
c'est pas Teo qui va me contredire


----------



## Ghost World (13 Avril 2005)

hey bien moi je boss chez un disquaire alors j'ai l'embarra du choix mais j'ai une préférence pour le post rock,industriel et alternatif vaporeux.

www.missingbells.com


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Avril 2005)

voila.......


----------



## Pierrou (13 Avril 2005)

Putain de dieu, ça va etre bon ça !


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Avril 2005)

Là c'est "Rebel Rebel" de David Bowie :love:


----------



## Freelancer (13 Avril 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Les singles de A_HA... ma jeunesse  oui j'assume
> c'est pas Teo qui va me contredire



c'est marrant, j'ai racheté qques morceaux de A-Ha sur itunes alors avoir acheté l'album de Keane. la prod a un peu vieilli mais les melodies... :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Avril 2005)

là, les Rolling Stones....


----------



## teo (14 Avril 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> c'est marrant, j'ai racheté qques morceaux de A-Ha sur itunes alors avoir acheté l'album de Keane. la prod a un peu vieilli mais les melodies... :love:  :love:  :love:



Faudrait que je cherche les K7 à la cave... je sais plus, un des boitiers étaient vides, je garde pour le côté affectif, enfin c'est pas ma priorité, mais maintenant que j'ai fait du ménage, ça devrait pas prendre trop de temps à aller chercher... ah les belgueules de boysband de l'époque...   


_Bassman_: pas grave si que 20%... c'est surtout pour t'avoir parmi nous  et varier les écoutes...

Là c'est toujours la BO de _Trainspotting_, avec la _Habanera_ de _Carmen_ de Bizet. Mythique :love:

Après j'ai Iggy Pop et _Nightclubbing (Baby Doc remix)_... je vais donc ressortir mes Ray-Ban et me la jouer Ardisson grande époque (la seule, dans un Palace fin de course) sous la douche. Allez, je rajoute la version original et celle de Grace Jones pour faire la durée.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Avril 2005)




----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Avril 2005)




----------



## mado (14 Avril 2005)

Bah, à défaut de me réveiller avec radio france, j'ai écouté radiohead... 

Et finalement un petit dèj avec Thom, c'est pas mal... :love:


----------



## rezba (14 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Bah, à défaut de me réveiller avec radio france, j'ai écouté radiohead...
> 
> Et finalement un petit dèj avec Thom, c'est pas mal... :love:




Classe ! 

Bonne journée, alors. :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Avril 2005)

La, c'est a black sesion de Yann Tiersen, vraiment bien...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Avril 2005)

*Allez, avant d'aller me vautrer dans ma baignoire comme une baleine échouée, un petit coup de :*








 

_J'ai beau être Nîmois mais j'aime décidément bien la musique made in Montpellier_


----------



## mado (14 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> _J'ai beau être Nîmois mais j'aime décidément bien la musique made in Montpellier_


 

Tu me coupes l'herbe sous le pied...


----------



## macarel (14 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Tu me coupes l'herbe sous le pied...


ça reste dans le sud quandmême   
Quoi que;;;;, pour moi c'est déjà le grand nord 
A part ça, j'écoute Maceo Parker avec Funkoverload


----------



## IceandFire (14 Avril 2005)

DM encore et toujours...  et là je viens de me faire arrété par la POLICE sur l'autoroute d'itunes...  tain c'est beau !!!  tain chuis un poet-pouet


----------



## richard-deux (14 Avril 2005)

Aujourd'hui, ce disque est aussi sombre que mon état d'esprit. :rateau:


----------



## macarel (14 Avril 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui, ce disque est aussi sombre que mon état d'esprit. :rateau:


Je compati, en plus c'est un très bon disque


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Avril 2005)

on va attaquer souple......Coltrane


----------



## teo (14 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *Allez, avant d'aller me vautrer dans ma baignoire comme une baleine échouée, un petit coup de :*



Très bon choix...


là, avant d'aller me faire couper les tifs, je me fais un enchainement de * à ****

là c'est _Scoraig 93_ de Desert Storm sur _Anthology Soma 10/2_.

Ce morceau est sombre et acide à souhait, parfait, comme un très gros plan en cinémascope sur un diamant noir qui creuserait un sillon dans le vinyl. Jamais entendu en live.


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Avril 2005)

apres Coltrane, c'est dur mais ça va.....


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Avril 2005)

Stook, t'as des enchainements bizzare :rateau: ...
La, pour moi, c'est Tiersen, le live, c'est calme, c'est bien...


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Avril 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Stook, t'as des enchainements bizzare :rateau: ...



t'imagine meme pas......


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (14 Avril 2005)

----------


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> t'imagine meme pas......



Elle doivent etre sympa tes playist dans iTunes : mes 25 préférés, les plus écoutés..


----------



## lumai (14 Avril 2005)

Là c'est l'album Gone Again de Patti smith qui tourne ! :love:


----------



## Foguenne (14 Avril 2005)

Là, c'est "La note bleu" de Nougaro.


----------



## mado (14 Avril 2005)

Un petit retour aux sources depuis hier... C'est de la faute de teo tout ça


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Avril 2005)

Là, j'écoute un vieux Terence Trent d'Arby époque "the Touch" dont on ne trouve la pochette nulle part


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Avril 2005)

j'ai raté quelque chose ou sur 3 pages je n'ai pas vu un The Clash.......


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Avril 2005)




----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Avril 2005)




----------



## Foguenne (14 Avril 2005)

Là, j'écoute la compile N° 6 de Mercedes, sympa   (téléchargeable gratuitement.)


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Là, j'écoute la compile N° 6 de Mercedes, sympa   (téléchargeable gratuitement.)



yes....merci pour le lien.....


----------



## Avril-VII (14 Avril 2005)

C'est vrai que c'est bien ca ! je l'ai téléchargé aussi ! Merci beaucoup.


----------



## macmarco (14 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Là, j'écoute la compile N° 6 de Mercedes, sympa   (téléchargeable gratuitement.)



Top !!!


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Là, j'écoute la compile N° 6 de Mercedes, sympa   (téléchargeable gratuitement.)


Sympa le plan


----------



## bateman (14 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> On continue ici.
> 
> Là, j'écoute le dernier Jean-Louis Murat.



en concert à Arlon le 16 avril de mémoire. je dis ça je dis rien. :rateau: 

sinon, c'est Kid Pharaon - Perfect noise de ce côté-ci.

_merci._


----------



## Foguenne (14 Avril 2005)

bateman a dit:
			
		

> en concert à Arlon le 16 avril de mémoire. je dis ça je dis rien. :rateau:
> 
> sinon, c'est Kid Pharaon - Perfect noise de ce côté-ci.
> 
> _merci._



Oui, j'ai vu mais comme d'hab quand il y a un truc sympa, j'ai autre chose.    
Enfin, là, c'est le mariage de très bon amis donc...


----------



## Avril-VII (14 Avril 2005)

Là j'écoute "London calling" des clash
:love: :love:

Si mes potes de clllèges savaient ca


----------



## molgow (14 Avril 2005)

En ce moment... 




​ 
_Un pétard ou un Ricard, si t'as vraiment le cafard_
_ A choisir y a pas photo, moi je choisis le maroco_
_ Les alcools ont leurs soulards, le cana c'est le panard_
_ Y'en a qui le mystifient, moi je fais son apologie_​


----------



## richard-deux (14 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Là, j'écoute la compile N° 6 de Mercedes, sympa   (téléchargeable gratuitement.)



Merci pour le lien.  

Je n'ai plus qu'à ranger cd CD:


----------



## Hamster de combat (14 Avril 2005)

Rob Dougan - Furious Angels (l'album)​


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Là j'écoute "London calling" des clash
> :love: :love:
> 
> Si mes potes de clllèges savaient ca




continue comme ça......!!! 

bon, entre le film de Gus Van Sant, le DVD et l'anniversaire de la mort de Kurt, je me suis senti obligé de sortir Nevermind.....  








s'il savait qu'on parle plus que lui comme d'un bien commercial, je pense qu'il se suiciderait encore.....


----------



## richard-deux (14 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> continue comme ça......!!!
> 
> bon, entre le film de Gus Van Sant, le DVD et l'anniversaire de la mort de Kurt, je me suis senti obligé de sortir Nevermind.....
> 
> ...



Et s'il avait su que cela sortirait, il ne l'aurait jamais écrit.
Merci Courtney Love. :mouais:


----------



## KARL40 (14 Avril 2005)

Je viens d'apprendre que 16 HORSEPOWER arrêtaient ....


----------



## Pierrou (14 Avril 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Merci Courtney Love. :mouais: ]


Qu'elle crève dans d'atroces souffrances.


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Qu'elle crève dans d'atroces souffrances.




pareil mais en pire....


----------



## richard-deux (14 Avril 2005)

Puisque l'on est dans les liens, ici (Oui, là!!!), il y a de nombreuses vidéos téléchargeables.  

@ KARL40
Il ne faut pas m'annoncer cela aussi brutalement.  

Où as-tu lu que les 16 Horsepower arrêtaient?   
Je ne vois rien sur le site officiel.


----------



## minime (15 Avril 2005)

C'est pas celui-là le site off ?

« _It is with some regrets but also with confidence that we, 16 Horsepower, have decided to end our journey as a band._ »


----------



## Berthold (15 Avril 2005)




----------



## richard-deux (15 Avril 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas celui-là le site off ?
> 
> « _It is with some regrets but also with confidence that we, 16 Horsepower, have decided to end our journey as a band._ »



Merci pour le lien.
L'information est donc vraie.


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Avril 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Puisque l'on est dans les liens, ici (Oui, là!!!), il y a de nombreuses vidéos téléchargeables.
> 
> @ KARL40
> Il ne faut pas m'annoncer cela aussi brutalement.
> ...


Merci pour le lien


----------



## richard-deux (15 Avril 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour le lien



De rien.  

J'écoute:


----------



## KARL40 (15 Avril 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Puisque l'on est dans les liens, ici (Oui, là!!!), il y a de nombreuses vidéos téléchargeables.
> 
> @ KARL40
> Il ne faut pas m'annoncer cela aussi brutalement.
> ...


 
Merci pour le lien également  et à MiniMe d'avoir fait le boulot à ma place ! 

A priori, les projets parallèles des membres de 16 HORSEPOWER ont eu raison du groupe ...
Ce matin , un "Fire Spirit" (avec B. CANTAT) s'est imposé ....


----------



## supermoquette (15 Avril 2005)

ah tiens, Cure -Pornography, ça me rappelle quand je mettais du crayon noir autour de mes yeux


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah tiens, Cure -Pornography, ça me rappelle quand je mettais du crayon noir autour de mes yeux








 J'ose pas imaginer


----------



## mado (15 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah tiens, Cure -Pornography, ça me rappelle quand je mettais du crayon noir autour de mes yeux


 
Et moi ça me rappelle quand rezba avait une mèche qui lui cachait la moitié du visage..


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Avril 2005)




----------



## Pitch/fork/work (15 Avril 2005)

puis


----------



## Imaginus (15 Avril 2005)

"Tales of the lighthouse" d'Eric Truffaz.


----------



## Imaginus (15 Avril 2005)

"Tales of the lighthouse" d'Eric Truffaz.


----------



## IceandFire (15 Avril 2005)

Le dernier opus de garbage qui est d'excellente facture... et là Bloc party (encore)


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (15 Avril 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Le dernier opus de garbage qui est d'excellente facture... et là Bloc party (encore)



Tout l'album de Garbage est-il du même tonneau que le titre _Why do love me_ - clip disponible sur le site de Garbage - qui est loin de casser 3 pattes à un canard ?


----------



## IceandFire (15 Avril 2005)

Eh Didier !  je pense que c'est un peu trop joyeux pour toi !!!   en tout cas il est nettement meilleur que le précedent...(pas trop de mal pour ça...  )


----------



## Freelancer (15 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Là, j'écoute la compile N° 6 de Mercedes, sympa   (téléchargeable gratuitement.)



merci pour le lien. j'avais déjà des morceaux de max hecker (l'album est sur itms). Son très Coldplay, bonne voix, bons morceaux, bonne prod  :love:  :love:  :love: 



			
				Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

>



What can i do :love:  :love:  :love: 

En ce moment, c'est





Stan Getz et Astrud Gilberto en concert  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (15 Avril 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Eh Didier !  je pense que c'est un peu trop joyeux pour toi !!!   en tout cas il est nettement meilleur que le précedent...(pas trop de mal pour ça...  )



Trop joyeux pour moi   J'écoute Red House Painters un sommet de joyeuseté   

C'est surtout que répéter _Why do love me_ pendant 3 minutes de rang c'est un peu lassant - c'est juste mon avis

De la joyeuseté avec "Bus de nuit" sur


----------



## FANREM (15 Avril 2005)

En ce moment,

Hoobastank (une envie de recouter, et j'aime de plus en plus)
the Servant - concert sublime
Queens of the stone age
et the Subways (sur qu'on en reparlera bientot. Ils ont la cote en Angleterre)

et je vais bientot tester Garbage aussi :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Avril 2005)

Un petit peu de Sigur Ros avant de reprendre le boulot


----------



## bateman (16 Avril 2005)

Neil Young - On the Beach


----------



## IceandFire (16 Avril 2005)

Bon j'ai replongé ... Baiser...et Boire.....  Miossec, le 29 je voterais pour lui... Quel artiste... Quel songwriter sublime...


----------



## Pierrou (16 Avril 2005)

ça faisait longtemps


----------



## macinside (16 Avril 2005)

la j'écoute ça :


----------



## MacEntouziast (16 Avril 2005)

*En ce moment pile poil c'est ça :*






*
sinon juste avant :*


----------



## bateman (16 Avril 2005)




----------



## sonnyboy (16 Avril 2005)

C'est scandaleux.

Mais qu'est ce donc que cette diahrrée contemporaine ???

JAMAIS VU AUTANT DE DAUBE D'UN SEUL COUP D'OEIL !!!!!!


----------



## poildep (16 Avril 2005)

:love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (16 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est scandaleux.
> 
> Mais qu'est ce donc que cette diahrrée contemporaine ???
> 
> JAMAIS VU AUTANT DE DAUBE D'UN SEUL COUP D'OEIL !!!!!!



C'est bon la daube


----------



## MacEntouziast (16 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> C'est bon la daube



Oui tu as raison, je vais en reprendre une louche


----------



## teo (16 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est scandaleux.
> 
> Mais qu'est ce donc que cette diahrrée contemporaine ???
> 
> JAMAIS VU AUTANT DE DAUBE D'UN SEUL COUP D'OEIL !!!!!!






			
				Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> C'est bon la daube





			
				MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Oui tu as raison, je vais en reprendre une louche



_SB:_ essaie la gardianne si la daube passe pas... 

_Pitch_: celle-là, je l'encadre 

_MacEntouziast_: dans mes bras ! 

Allez soirée de folie, tout excès: c'est ma tournée de goudron et de plumes !   

J'en rajoute une spéciale série pour sonnyboy:
_Light on_ de Mount Sims sur _Wild light_ (en découverte très très récente). Quand ramage et plumage dont toute la différence.
*Look*
_electronize_ de Lacquer sur _Overloaded_ pourquoi on parle jamais de ce mec ?
*This*
We are connected (Active Love Mix) de Jondi & Spesh sur _We are connected_ Sentient song for blind people
*Beautiful*
_La Fleur_ de Bertrand Belin sur _Bertrand Belin_ > Mackie's special :love: - Ce gars me fait penser à un Gainsbourg des débuts
*Bunch of*
_endless summer_ de Lacquer sur _Overloaded_ re ?
*Sexy*
_At the Bottom of Everything_ de Bright Eyes sur _I'm Wide Awake It's Morning_ this guy is from Nevada, SB, listen to him....  
*Numbers*
_By Your Side_ de Jimmy Somerville sur _Dare To Love_ he's f*** right 
*By*
_Track 11_ de Lacquer sur _Overloaded_ re-re ?
*The*
_Swing e sesso (Remix)_ de Ugresss  _(Internet files)_ yes, pleasure from upnorth...
*Pool*
_Come On_ de Jimmy Somerville sur _Home Again_ don't be shy, you really want it
*Honey...*

 :love:


----------



## bateman (17 Avril 2005)

Oui-Oui  -  Ma maison

Charles Schillings  -  no communication no love


----------



## mado (17 Avril 2005)

Un peu de Vitalic . et maintenant ça :


----------



## teo (17 Avril 2005)

excellent Vitalic !:love:

là c'est _ Tie me to the lenght of that_ de PIL


----------



## mado (17 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> excellent Vitalic !:love:
> 
> là c'est _ Tie me to the lenght of that_ de PIL



 ouais Vitalic, ils étaient à la villa rouge vendredi et j'ai pas pu y aller.

PIL, encore un retour aux sources...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> excellent Vitalic !:love:



*VITALIC, la tuerie du moment qi vient de sortir à posséder A B S O L U M E N T !!!!*


----------



## MacEntouziast (17 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *VITALIC, la tuerie du moment qi vient de sortir à posséder A B S O L U M E N T !!!!*



*Je confirme  , toi qui passe et qui aime la musique de qualité, cours-z-y en acheter*


----------



## Tiobiloute (17 Avril 2005)

Grand National "Kicking the national habit" à entendre absolument !! Avec une mention spéciale moi Peanut Dreams


----------



## macarel (17 Avril 2005)

Stevie Wonder Supersticious :love:  :love:
Sélection "feest funk": stevie wonder, maceo parker, grace jones, keziah jones, liquid soul, hamilton bohannon, billy cobham


----------



## sylko (17 Avril 2005)

Nina Simone, The Thrill Is Gone


----------



## macarel (17 Avril 2005)

ah, mince, j'ai oublié "Ugly americains" :love:


----------



## MacEntouziast (17 Avril 2005)

*Spécial dédicace to -dc-, get with it en particulier*


----------



## macarel (17 Avril 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Nina Simone, The Thrill Is Gone


Tu connais la version de J.L. Hooker avec Tracy Jones?, pas mal non plus (je veut dire le morceau "The thrill is gone")

euh, tracy chapman of course


----------



## MacEntouziast (17 Avril 2005)

En ce moment, *Nova*, super programmation !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> *Je confirme  , toi qui passe et qui aime la musique de qualité, cours-z-y en acheter*


Plus besoin d'courir avec l'iTMS :love:   J'espère que ça vaut le coup hein...


----------



## MacEntouziast (17 Avril 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Plus besoin d'courir avec l'iTMS :love:   J'espère que ça vaut le coup hein...


 Ecoute-z-y un extrait alors


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Ecoute-z-y un extrait alors


 ouais c'est ce que j'comptais faire...


----------



## Delgesu (17 Avril 2005)

"No Class" , de Motörhead. Tout en finesse...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Avril 2005)

Allez pour changer un peu du cd de Vitalic qui commence à fondre tellement il tourne en boucle on va passer à autre chose de pêchu







Bosco, une sorte d'électro-house-pop énergique et éclectique qui fait bouger la tête. Un mélange surprenant bourré d'énergie, de fraîcheur et de genres musicaux. Sympathique galette.    

A découvrir !


----------



## teo (17 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Allez pour changer un peu du cd de Vitalic qui commence à fondre tellement il tourne en boucle on va passer à autre chose de pêchu
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pas nouveau ! mais excellent ! content de pas être le seul à l'écouter ! 

_Satellite, Action, Mr Fresh, MC Kudasai !_.... :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Avril 2005)




----------



## Macounette (17 Avril 2005)

Chill-out du week-end... relax. :love:


----------



## Avril-VII (17 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Chill-out du week-end... relax. :love:



Je pensais être le seul.


----------



## Pierrou (17 Avril 2005)

Je viens de carotter un CD de jazz à mon popa....  yepeeeee !


----------



## Macounette (17 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Je pensais être le seul.


que nenni, j'ai les oeuvres complètes. :love: j'aime beaucoup, surtout le soir pour relaxer


----------



## FANREM (17 Avril 2005)

La, ca fait presqu'une heure que j'ai droit a du Ozzy Osborne sur MTV 2
C'est dur, mais c'est encore bien pire sur les autres chaines musicales


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Avril 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> La, ca fait presqu'une heure que j'ai droit a du Ozzy Osborne sur MTV 2
> C'est dur, mais c'est encore bien pire sur les autres chaines musicales


 Moauis Ozzy, à part "Dreamer" qui est pas mal, j'aime pas vraiment... en tout cas c'est un bon allumé ça c'est clair :rateau:


----------



## liliminipuce (18 Avril 2005)

Ed Harcourt et Elliott Smith.....


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (18 Avril 2005)

Ben là pour le moment, je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais je réécoute un album que j'avais complètement délaissé depuis pas mal de temps : "Absolution" de Muse. C'est vraiment une perle cet album, surtout pour "Time is running out" :love:


----------



## naas (18 Avril 2005)

choci loni , young marble giants ...


----------



## Freelancer (18 Avril 2005)

comme je suis un vrai mono-maniaque, apres avoir usé mes .mp4 de Want One, je me fais Want two en boucle, en attendant le concert à la cigale le 11 mai  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (18 Avril 2005)

Après Absolution, on reste tjrs dans du bon Muse avec l'incroyable Showbiz maintenant... rhaaa que c'est bon :love:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (18 Avril 2005)

-----------------


----------



## bateman (18 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> choci loni , young marble giants ...


 
Majeur!!!  

*Colossal Youth* comme ils disent.


----------



## teo (18 Avril 2005)

Bosco et _Action_ + _Mercedes Mixed-tape 06_ + KLF _3CD-box This is what The KLF is about I_

merci _-dc-_, _bateman_ et _Foguenne_, _supermoquette_.
Je crois que je vais monter le son, l'appart des voisins est en rénovation et là, je pense qu'ils ont du commencer à passer la raboteuse à parquet ou un autre engin autrement bruyant et vibratoire...   
KLF c'est vraiment de la tuerie à plein volume...



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah tiens, Cure -Pornography, ça me rappelle quand je mettais du crayon noir autour de mes yeux


tiens je me le rajoute à mon tour. Souvenirs souvenirs, pas des plus joyeux pour la plupart, mais des souvenirs brûlants froids comme des yeux fatigués, des amours des pleurs et des nuits des jours; des moments que j'aimerai même arriver à me souvenir vraiment, pleinement. Le cerveau est une invention étonnante.
Cet album est un des plus beaux que je connaisse. Loin très loin.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Avril 2005)

*Telepopmusik "Genetic world"*, leur premier opus (le deuxième vient de sortir et s'avère également être de toute beauté)

Voilà qui me parait tout a fait indiqué pour ce lundi matin avé un café à proximité immédiate


----------



## teo (18 Avril 2005)

Allez avant de filer en rendez-vous...

Qui n'a pas dansé sur Kraze en 1989-90 ? _The party_


House  music all night long...


----------



## KARL40 (18 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Qui n'a pas dansé sur Kraze en 1989-90 ? _The party_...


 
Moi !!!    
Jamais pu supporter la house !


----------



## MacEntouziast (18 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *Telepopmusik "Genetic world"*, leur premier opus (le deuxième vient de sortir et s'avère également être de toute beauté) Voilà qui me parait tout a fait indiqué pour ce lundi matin avé un café à proximité immédiate


Désolé, mais le deuxième ME semble moins bon    un poil plus ennuyeux, plus plat .


----------



## richard-deux (18 Avril 2005)

liliminipuce a dit:
			
		

> Ed Harcourt et Elliott Smith.....




 :love:


----------



## Berthold (18 Avril 2005)




----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Avril 2005)

Je ne m'en lasse pas


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (18 Avril 2005)

Là, c'est Placebo qui tourne :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Avril 2005)

et j'enchaine avec:


----------



## teo (18 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> et j'enchaine avec:




J'avais la K7, suis pas enore pas passé au CD ! A l'époque je les avais vu (après Live à Orange, Zéntih de Montpellier) aux Arènes d'Arles il me semble. Ou alors était-ce le concert du Zénith...?
J'aimai bien cet album. Après j'ai quasi plus acheté d'albums. Ni suivi la bande à Robert.

Mais kandonque que va sortir ce Live à Orange ? J'en ai encore des frissons. Je regrette quand même d'avoir jeté mon t-shirt, un peu trop élimé et tight pour être porté   

Et pour la K7 vidéo on l'a perdu avec mon frère, donc pas poss de récupérer le son par des moyens détournés....

Là de suite: _Let's Get Tattoos_ de Carter USM , The Unstoppable Sex Machine sur _Worry Bomb_


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> J'avais la K7, suis pas enore pas passé au CD ! A l'époque je les avais vu (après Live à Orange, Zéntih de Montpellier) aux Arènes d'Arles il me semble. Ou alors était-ce le concert du Zénith...?



Au Zénith en 87? J'y étais... Robert Smith était malade et quittait la scène toutes les 10 minutes, mais super concert quand même...


----------



## macarel (18 Avril 2005)

Philip Glass: Escape to India. ça repose et ça calme


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (18 Avril 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Philip Glass: Escape to India. ça repose et ça calme


 Ouch la musique sérielle ça c'est vraiment dur dur :casse:


----------



## teo (18 Avril 2005)

_Festina lente_ de Arvo Pärt sur _Miserere_


----------



## teo (18 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Au Zénith en 87?




Zénith de Montpellier ou d'ailleurs ?


----------



## supermoquette (18 Avril 2005)




----------



## teo (18 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>




je préférai _Streetdance_  

Allez je me la fait après _MC900FT Jesus_ et _One step (?)_


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Zénith de Montpellier ou d'ailleurs ?



Paris

Si tu dois en réécouter un, je te conseille le best of accoustique qui est superbe.


----------



## teo (18 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Paris
> 
> Si tu dois en réécouter un, je te conseille le best of accoustique qui est superbe.




En fait on m'en a offert plusieurs des suivants (mais pas convaincu) durant les 90's sachant que j'étais curiste à l'époque et je me suis offert l'Acoustique justement.

Sinon le DVD Trilogie à Berlin est pas mal, enfin, surtout les 2 premières parties, j'ai extrait le son.


Là, j'écoute _Five easy pisseuses_ d'OGM sur _I love Serge_


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Avril 2005)

Là c'est le dernier Garbage à fond les oreilles


----------



## Marso (18 Avril 2005)

Pour le moment, Marso branché sur phase Amercian Hi-Fi (Punk Rock) : "The art of losing", un super album et plus particulièrement " The breakup song ", un super son! :love:  Sinon, aussi dans la playlist, Interpol (Cold Rock), The Killers (Power Pop) et Nightwish (métal symphonique) 

Si quelqu'un a des groupes à me proposer dans le même genre, qu'il se manifeste, donné moi en plus


----------



## steinway (18 Avril 2005)

un classique ?


----------



## macarel (18 Avril 2005)

Eno: Before and after science  
Après je remet une coeche de Bob Schneider :love: 
Ah, ça change: Song for John Coltrane by Jean 3uc Ponti et al.

Au fait, qui avait proposé Ana Popovic?, c'est génial (Hush)


----------



## steinway (18 Avril 2005)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> un classique ?



suivi de :


----------



## KARL40 (18 Avril 2005)

PunkRock from Toulouse


----------



## bompi (18 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là c'est le dernier Moby ("Hotel") en édition spéciale 2 CDs, le CD de musique ambiante  :love:


Il est comment le moby ? Et la partie ambient ressemble à quoi ? (genre Eno, Budd, Jarre ???)


----------



## bompi (18 Avril 2005)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> suivi de :



Très beau choix, je dis.

Moi, en ce moment c'est model 500 (_aka_ Juan Atkins) "Deep Space", enchaîné sur Jazzanthrope "Authentic Smokin' Beats".


----------



## IceandFire (19 Avril 2005)

Joe Jackson : big world au casque du popod j'avais envie....


----------



## teo (19 Avril 2005)

Eh IceandFire, t'as pas un groupe dont tu voulais parler ? Moi je dis que c'est pas mal du tout mais je veux pas te brûler la politesse 

Sinon là iTunes ne se sent plus et m'envoie direct _Siamese Twins_ sur _Pornography_ des Cure. Je vous ressors pas ma tirade, ce ne serait que redite, voir plus haut :love:
Et, le morceau suivant, je le dédicace spécial à Supermoquette, les enchainements sont trop "SM":

_Supernature_ de Cerrone sur _Cerrone by Bob Sinclar_

Ca vaut pas l'originale, époque clone, grosse cylindrée et pare-choc avenant (quel fût, quel ligne  ) mais bon, c'est presque aussi torride-viens par ici-frotte-là-ça-fait-du-bien 




_A parler comme ça je vais me faire censurer si ça continue  (les enfants, n'écoutez pas...)_


----------



## minime (19 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là c'est le dernier Garbage à fond les oreilles



Ça fait une éternité que je n'ai pas écouté Garbage, mais heu&#8230; pas possible que leurs albums vieillissent aussi bien que celui là.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (19 Avril 2005)

Là j'écoute l'album des Scissor Sisters dont une des pistes qui est une repirse devraient faire craquer la plupart des fans de disco ici :love: Il s'agit de la 3ème chanson intitulée "Comfortably numb". Tout bon :style:


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Avril 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Ça fait une éternité que je n'ai pas écouté Garbage, mais heu? pas possible que leurs albums vieillissent aussi bien que celui là.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Avril 2005)

Polaaroid, Spaceshots, Emperor X, Cheyenne, Greg MacPherson


----------



## locheux (19 Avril 2005)

Another story de Courtney pine, C'est de l'acid jazz et c'esu un régal


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Avril 2005)

petite serie du matin...
































et voila.......


----------



## MrStone (19 Avril 2005)

Fila Brazillia, _Black market gardening_
je crois que je vais me refaire une 'tite rétrospective à l'occasion :love:

Ah, tant que j'y pense, la grosse déception de la semaine : Bright Eyes. J'avais vu le clip de _First day of my life_ qui m'avait presque emballé... j'ai écouté une preview de l'album _I'm Wide Awake, It's Morning_ et ça a l'air plutôt mauvais  en tout cas je vais passer mon chemin 

Et gros coup de coeur du week-end : le dvd _corporate Ghost_ de Sonic Youth :love: Pas en particulier pour les clips, pas tous très réussis (encore que, me diront certains) mais ça faisait longtemps que j'avais pas écouté d'albums de cette période (1990-2002) et là j'ai attrapé à nouveau le virus :love:


----------



## macinside (19 Avril 2005)

juste pour l'ambiance


----------



## FANREM (19 Avril 2005)

the Duke Spirit : la première fois que j'ai entendu, j'ai cru que c'etait un nouveau single de l'excellentissime PJ Harvey
Autant dire que c'est excellent, ecoutez "Love is an unfamiliar name" et vous comprendrez


----------



## teo (19 Avril 2005)

Purée.
Des années que ça m'était pas arrivé à la suite comme ça:
D'abord
_Carnage visors_ de The Cure sur _Faith_ (version K7)
et en ce moment
_Pornography & Disintegration_ de The Cure sur_ The Cure - Trilogy - Live in Berlin, Tempodrom, 2002_

Là c'est _Cold_, un monument.

Le plus beau c'est que j'apprécie sans que ça me jette dans des abimes tourmentés.  :affraid:   

La bande-son de DVD est vraiment excellente.  :love:


----------



## lumai (19 Avril 2005)

Pour l'instant je suis dans l'album Trouble-Fête d'Arthur H


----------



## supermoquette (19 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Purée.
> Des années que ça m'était pas arrivé à la suite comme ça:
> D'abord
> _Carnage visors_ de The Cure sur _Faith_ (version K7)
> ...


arrête je vais finir par ressortir tout mes disques 
 :love:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (19 Avril 2005)

En ce moment je me repense " L'école du micro d'argent " d' IAM et jécoute beaucoup La Rue Kétanou


----------



## Kounkountchek (19 Avril 2005)

Moi d'abord, moi d'abord... 
'tain c'est bon les Wriggles !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Purée.
> Des années que ça m'était pas arrivé à la suite comme ça:
> D'abord
> _Carnage visors_ de The Cure sur _Faith_ (version K7)
> ...



Bye Bye Baby Blue


----------



## teo (19 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> arrête je vais finir par ressortir tout mes disques
> :love:




hé hé hé... c'est toi qui as sorti _Pornography_ et le noir autour des yeux 
Je reviens de rendez-vous et c'est _Disintegration_ et _Plainsong_ j'imagine qui commence.
J'ai pas l'album, mais c'est super beau en live.

En attendant _Cure in Orange_ en DVD, offrez-vous le DVD _Trilogy - Live in Berlin 2002_. En audio, c'est top ! en tout cas la 1ère et 2ème partie 

PS: le rappel, c'est _If only tonight we could sleep & The kiss_ :love:


_Pitchfork_: on espère très fort


----------



## MrStone (19 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Purée.
> Des années que ça m'était pas arrivé à la suite comme ça:
> D'abord
> _Carnage visors_ de The Cure sur _Faith_ (version K7)
> ...



:love: :love: carnage visors :love: :love: rhaaaa... si quelqu'un le possède en mp3, au titre de la copie privée je lui serais gré de se manifester... j'ai pas evie d'exhumer mon magnéto-K7 pour réécouter ça :rose:

Manquerait plus que tu parles de la face B cassette de _Concert/curiosity_, le premier bootleg officiel de fat bob :love:

Je crois que j'ai coupé la bande à force de l'écouter


----------



## IceandFire (19 Avril 2005)

Cure !!!!!! :love:Cure !!!!!! :love:Cure !!!!!! :love:Cure !!!!!! :love:Cure !!!!!! :love:Cure !!!!!! :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Avril 2005)

Là c'est "Mrs Robinson" de Simon & Garfunkel :love:


----------



## mado (19 Avril 2005)

Y'a encore des trucs qu'on trouve pas facilement sur le net . 

Je cherchais les paroles d'une chanson de Vassiliu. Léna.

_Léna t'es par ici t'es par là, t'es partout, t'es dans mon cou...




_Pas trouvé . Pourtant ce soir, j'aurais bien relu ce texte. :love:


----------



## macinside (19 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là c'est "Mrs Robinson" de Simon & Garfunkel :love:




j'ai un mauvais souvenir qui reviens la ...   faut que je planque le disque de ma mère  :mouais:


----------



## bompi (19 Avril 2005)

Là, c'est Röyksopp "Melody AM". Sans génie mais sympa.


----------



## rhopalies (19 Avril 2005)

là c'est "el cielo" de dredg


----------



## iTof (20 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là c'est "Mrs Robinson" de Simon & Garfunkel :love:


  j'ai ressorti leur Best of il y a peu... Une merveille... :love:

là, je me replonge dans du très bon DM, du vieux et du moins vieux...  fait du bien quelques remix 

As I lay here with you
The shame lies with us
We talk of love and trust
That doesn't matter

Though we may be the last in the world
We feel like pioneers
Telling hopes and fears
To one another

And oh what a feeling
Inside of me
It might last for an hour
Wounds aren't healing
Inside of me
Though it feel good now
I know it's only for now

The feeling is intense
You grip me with your eyes
And then I realise
It doesn't matter​


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Avril 2005)

et oui.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Avril 2005)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

>



... Bon ; alors je me passe "Creep"... Fiuuuuuuuu  :love:

'Tain! pourquoi j'ai fait batteur plutôt que guitariste? :rose:


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Avril 2005)

ok, rien a voir....


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Avril 2005)

puis ça et hop, au lit.......


----------



## macinside (20 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> puis ça et hop, au lit.......




j'ai ça aussi dans itunes :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Avril 2005)

Là, j'ai eu comme une envie d'écouter un truc du genre paisible pour une matinée du meme acabit (nan, j'écoute pas que de la musique de furax) et je me suis sorti the music from the original soundtrack du film de Scorcese, Kundun. Musique composée par Philipp Glass.
*Superbe.*


----------



## bateman (20 Avril 2005)

je suis plutôt sur de l'écoute de choses tendues, le mur de guitares, donc :


----------



## MrStone (20 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là c'est "Mrs Robinson" de Simon & Garfunkel :love:



Gn'aime bien la version des Lemonheads aussi :love:
Et puis le film reste grandiose 


@Bateman-> Rhooo !!!! les Thugs :love:
Faudra que j'en réécoute, tiens


----------



## KARL40 (20 Avril 2005)

bateman a dit:
			
		

> je suis plutôt sur de l'écoute de choses tendues, le mur de guitares, donc :


 
I love you so ! :love:


----------



## IceandFire (20 Avril 2005)

clair que le lauréat est top comme film...  et la version des tetes de citrons aussi  ...
pour le moment c'est coldplay avec l'album parachutes et café crème légèrement sucré


----------



## Foguenne (20 Avril 2005)

Là, j'écoute "Dans mon dos"  sur le dernier album de Benjamin Biolay.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Avril 2005)

Matinée musicale ici là chez oÂm, et, inspiration subite, je suis allé chercher au fin fond de mon grenier discographique cette petite merveille que je n'avais pas écouté depuis un certain bout de temps :


----------



## macarel (20 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Là, j'ai eu comme une envie d'écouter un truc du genre paisible pour une matinée du meme acabit (nan, j'écoute pas que de la musique de furax) et je me suis sorti the music from the original soundtrack du film de Scorcese, Kundun. Musique composée par Philipp Glass.
> *Superbe.*


ah, un autre adepte, c'est bien


----------



## MrStone (20 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Matinée musicale ici là chez oÂm, et, inspiration subite, je suis allé chercher au fin fond de mon grenier discographique cette petite merveille que je n'avais pas écouté depuis un certain bout de temps :



Du Bowie bien pêchu   avec Gail Ann Dorsey à la basse et Fétide Addams à la guitare


----------



## IceandFire (20 Avril 2005)

Bon enchainement DM  j'peux pas faire autrement


----------



## richard-deux (20 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Matinée musicale ici là chez oÂm, et, inspiration subite, je suis allé chercher au fin fond de mon grenier discographique cette petite merveille que je n'avais pas écouté depuis un certain bout de temps :



Cela n'engage que moi, mais Bowie n'a rien fait de mieux depuis cet album.
De plus, la tournée était grandiose. :love:


----------



## richard-deux (20 Avril 2005)

Un album dont je ne me lasse pas.


----------



## IceandFire (20 Avril 2005)

"The World Won't Listen".... valeur plus que sure....


----------



## IceandFire (20 Avril 2005)

c'est cet homme la qui chante 





  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Avril 2005)

hop, un petit led Zep pour la route.....


----------



## bateman (20 Avril 2005)

Steven Patrick Morrissey, still alive..

Manchester 22 mai 2004 :rose:


----------



## richard-deux (20 Avril 2005)

bateman a dit:
			
		

> Steven Patrick Morrissey, still alive..
> 
> Manchester 22 mai 2004 :rose:



Un ami m'a prêté le DVD, je vais me le regarder cet après-midi.


----------



## bateman (20 Avril 2005)

c'est évidemment (?!) absolument majeur..

Morrissey écrase tout, les reprises du répertoire des Smiths.. mon dieu (le mien ). 

_merci._

:love:


----------



## IceandFire (20 Avril 2005)

visiblement vous êtes nouveaux ici   héhéhéhéhé  you don't know who i am....


----------



## bateman (20 Avril 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> visiblement vous êtes nouveaux ici   héhéhéhéhé  you don't know who i am....


 
ouaip, je débarque..  

j'avais déjà lu, à l'époque, tes posts pro-Moz.. sois rassuré.


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Purée.
> Des années que ça m'était pas arrivé à la suite comme ça:
> D'abord
> _Carnage visors_ de The Cure



Ce truc est introuvable en CD


----------



## sofiping (20 Avril 2005)

vite vite vite quelqu'un sur france inter pour me dire qui c'est????.................

flute , y avait un super blues et personne dans le fil pour me dire


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (20 Avril 2005)

---------------


----------



## teo (20 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Ce truc est introuvable en CD



Encore une arnaque de la maison de disque...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Avril 2005)

"L'homme a la tête d'ail" de Nicholson


----------



## lumai (20 Avril 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> vite vite vite quelqu'un sur france inter pour me dire qui c'est????.................
> 
> flute , y avait un super blues et personne dans le fil pour me dire


 esssaye d'aller voir sur leur site 

Bon comme c'est la grève ça va peut-être pas facile à  retrouver, mais ils doivent bien avoir une adresse mail pour leur demander les détails de leur programmation, même pendant les grèves !


----------



## teo (20 Avril 2005)

Cet après-midi, écoute distraite du dernier *New Order* (à re-écouter mais pas emballé comme le précédent) et nettement plus attentive de _Silent alarm_ de Silent alarm de *Bloc Party*.

Là, après un mix aléatoire iTunes, je vais me remettre *Vitalic* et *Mount Sims*.
Traces feat. Mount Sims sur _Rêves mécaniques_ de *The Hacker* est trop trop bien :love:


----------



## lumai (20 Avril 2005)

Là je fais tourner Susheela Raman et son album Salt Rain ! :love:


----------



## IceandFire (20 Avril 2005)

Oué on voit ça sur AS


----------



## sofiping (20 Avril 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> esssaye d'aller voir sur leur site
> 
> Bon comme c'est la grève ça va peut-être pas facile à  retrouver, mais ils doivent bien avoir une adresse mail pour leur demander les détails de leur programmation, même pendant les grèves !



j'y vais pas..... j'y cours


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Cet après-midi, écoute distraite du dernier *New Order* (à re-écouter mais pas emballé comme le précédent) et nettement plus attentive de _Silent alarm_ de Silent alarm de *Bloc Party*.
> 
> Là, après un mix aléatoire iTunes, je vais me remettre *Vitalic* et *Mount Sims*.
> Traces feat. Mount Sims sur _Rêves mécaniques_ de *The Hacker* est trop trop bien :love:


----------



## lumai (20 Avril 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Oué on voit ça sur AS


----------



## bateman (20 Avril 2005)

Block Party, très bon!

le morceau So Here We Are surtout. 

_merci._


----------



## teo (20 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

>



_Révision et édition:_
*"Je remercie très personnellement M. Pitch pour m'avoir fait découvrir ces artistes fantastiques grâce à son blog..."*  (à part NO et TH que je connaissais déjà)
Si si, il faut rendre à César...


 :love:  Et surtout _Banquet le remix_ gratos sur le site _Bloc Party_ il est meilleur que la version album. (Bloc sans K, c'est comme Teo, sans accent)

_J'ai bon, là Pitch ?   _

C'est homme est vraiment... [tous en choeur] le meilleur d'entre nous !
Enfin, pas loin


----------



## KARL40 (20 Avril 2005)

Cela fait un moment que je l'écoute cet album des BLOC PARTY et ... je m'ennuie comme je l'avais déjà écrit . Le single "Banquet" m'avais emballé mais le reste ... trop clean, trop consensuel ... bien en-dessous de ce single et de ce que je pouvais espérer ! Bref déçu !


----------



## maiwen (20 Avril 2005)

et moi et moi, là j'écoute Damien Rice  (oui oui je m'inscruste, mais y'a un début à tout )


----------



## Berthold (20 Avril 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> vite vite vite quelqu'un sur france inter pour me dire qui c'est????.................
> 
> flute , y avait un super blues et personne dans le fil pour me dire


Pendant les grèves ils sont branchés sur les programmes de FIP. Si j'en crois le site de FIP , tu as du entendre


> Diffusion
> 20/04/2005 15:35
> Interprète T AND MASSON
> Titre BOOGIE MOOGIE
> ...


----------



## Berthold (20 Avril 2005)

D'ailleurs j'ai découvert FIP grâce à ça (ben oui par chez nous on chope pas), ils ont une excellente programmation.
Par exemple, en rentrant de réunion tard un soir, voilà-t-y pas que j'entends ça :




Je me le suis réécouté en entier dès mon arrivée. Si j'avais pensé entendre du Sweet Smoke sur une radio nationale


----------



## bompi (20 Avril 2005)

Ce soir, on commence par Andrea Parker "Kiss my arp [instrumental]".
Et on enchaînera avec DJ Cam "Mad Blunted Jazz" pour continuer avec As One "The Art of Prophecy". On glissera peut-être au milieu un soupçon de FSOL "My Kingdom [Remixes]"


----------



## KARL40 (20 Avril 2005)

Ce soir, on voyage toujours avec ZENZILE


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Avril 2005)

bande son de ma journée de mer**.....
































et voila......


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (21 Avril 2005)

_Seizure of power_ de _Marilyn Manson_ là... du bon gros son


----------



## IceandFire (21 Avril 2005)

Pixies - bloc Party - Frantz Ferdinand... Café


----------



## MrStone (21 Avril 2005)

As usual


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Avril 2005)

là j'écoute ma compil 1961>2005. Je vais pas pouvoir écouter tout d'un coup (1705 titres quand même...)


----------



## Pierrou (21 Avril 2005)

Adrenaline de Deftones


----------



## maiwen (21 Avril 2005)

moi j'écoute ... le bruit de mon mac ... c'est pas plus mal .. c'est reposant  :hein:


----------



## MrStone (21 Avril 2005)

Ça dépend du modèle...


----------



## maiwen (21 Avril 2005)

c'est vrai ... je vais peut-être mettre de la musique, sait-on jamais  :rateau:


----------



## Pierrou (21 Avril 2005)

Etant assis devant un eMac, je ne peux qu'approuver les propos de mr Stone


----------



## maiwen (21 Avril 2005)

non non ç'est un imac G5


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Avril 2005)




----------



## MacEntouziast (21 Avril 2005)

*Là tout de suite : *






*Très, très bien. A écouter. Urgent*


----------



## bompi (21 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> *Là tout de suite : *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Urgent, urgent, je veux bien mais c'est quel genre ???

De mon côté c'est Brian Eno "More Music for Films"




ou comment avoir des années de décalage avec le reste de l'humanité (hors quelques dizaines de personnes).


----------



## KARL40 (21 Avril 2005)

IMPROVISATORS DUB ====> Ready Steady Go 
(album W.I.C.K.E.D)


----------



## MacEntouziast (21 Avril 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Urgent, urgent, je veux bien mais c'est quel genre ???


Genre STAX grande époque en plus élaboré


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Avril 2005)




----------



## MacEntouziast (21 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

>


Ben oui, quoi !


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Avril 2005)

Miss kittin on the road - Frank Sinatra :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Avril 2005)

re-


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Avril 2005)

Là c'est "# 1 crush" de Garbage


----------



## bompi (21 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Genre STAX grande époque en plus élaboré



 :rateau: STAX ???  :rose: Putaing cong' je n'y connais plus rien moi


----------



## Tiobiloute (21 Avril 2005)

Radiohead, "Amnesiac"

Avec une mention spéciale pour la chanson "Life In A Glasshouse" (très sympa l'orchestre de Jazz)


----------



## MacEntouziast (21 Avril 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> :rateau: STAX ???  :rose: Putaing cong' je n'y connais plus rien moi


Bon, essaye de pécho un ou deux extraits, et dis moi ce que tu en penses camarade


----------



## bateman (22 Avril 2005)

The Cure - Carnage Visors (faith cassette, 1981).mp3

en boucle.


----------



## elektroseb (22 Avril 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Avril 2005)

et voila.....


----------



## Berthold (22 Avril 2005)

Excellent guitarite, champion du bottle-neck. Son rock-blues électrique sent la Louisiane sans sentir les marais. C'est vraiment bon.


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Avril 2005)

et hop, pour finir la nuit,


----------



## macarel (22 Avril 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Excellent guitarite, champion du bottle-neck. Son rock-blues électrique sent la Louisiane sans sentir les marais. C'est vraiment bon.



Pas mal, je préfère toutefois un peu plus de "swamp". Alors pour ce coup-ci, je mets Tony Joe White (even trolls like rock and roll)
 :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Avril 2005)

Là, je continue l'exploration de mes caisses-de-disques-croulant-sous-la-poussière entamée l'autre matin et là, comme une envie de ça :

*intergalactic, intergalactic !!!
*





Ah, ça fait du bien, certes, certes,les puristesque vous êtes tous me diront que ça ne vaut pas "Licenced to ill" ou "check your head" mais ça reste tout de même bien plaisant. 

P.S : quelqu'un peut me dire ce qu'il pense de leur dernier opus "To the 5 boroughs" ?


----------



## mado (22 Avril 2005)

Le dernier disque de mes lyonnais préférés


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Avril 2005)

Love to love you de Donna Summer en version intégrale orgasmique et gémissante de 16 minutes 48


----------



## bompi (22 Avril 2005)

Biosphere "Autour de la lune".
Ça a un peu de peine à couvrir les conversations de mes collègues.
Pfff.... les openspaces, ça me gave.


----------



## richard-deux (22 Avril 2005)

Fascination, Win, Right et It's Gonna Be Me.  :love: 
Que c'est bon.


----------



## naas (22 Avril 2005)

je suis en train de découvrir arnaud fleurent-didier....
C'est marrant, c'est très français


----------



## MrStone (22 Avril 2005)

Les Savy Fav (et pas les "Savy Fav"  )
album _Go Forth_


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Avril 2005)

hop....


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (22 Avril 2005)




----------



## MrStone (22 Avril 2005)

euh, c'est quoi ? :mouais:


----------



## lumai (22 Avril 2005)

The Doors / People are strange

:love:


_(enfin ce que j'écoute, pas la pochette de Pitchfork ! )_


----------



## MrStone (22 Avril 2005)

Ah ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (22 Avril 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> euh, c'est quoi ? :mouais:




La réponse ici


----------



## naas (22 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> je suis en train de découvrir arnaud fleurent-didier....
> C'est marrant, c'est très français


même un peu trop  :mouais: hop direction interpol  :love: 
qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## MrStone (22 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> La réponse ici



  



			
				Naas a dit:
			
		

> même un peu trop :mouais: hop direction interpol :love:
> qu'en pensez vous ?



C'est déjà mieux  :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (22 Avril 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> The Doors / People are strange
> 
> :love:
> 
> ...



People are People
DM


----------



## KARL40 (22 Avril 2005)

THE KILLS ===> Fuck the people ! 

(pour rester dans le people !  )


----------



## bompi (22 Avril 2005)

Plaid "Not for Threes"

Ces gars-là, ils sont trop forts ! De la musique "intelligente" et pas gonflante.


----------



## MrStone (22 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> La réponse ici



Ca m'a l'air bien intéressant... j'ai jeté une oreille sur quelques-uns titres qui sont proposés (le live à la guinguette 2004), première impression : j'aime bien, faut creuser 



Sinon là, on reste chez Warp avec Autechre, _album sans nom_  :rateau:





et en plus il est en super promo sur alazone.com :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> je suis en train de découvrir arnaud fleurent-didier....
> C'est marrant, c'est très français



Tu veux dire que c'est chiant comme Delerm ou Biolay?


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Avril 2005)

biolay...:affraid:, qu'il est ch*** ce mec et ces chansons...

bon, un Sublime pour moi....(ce n'est pas un pirate c'est un officiel...)







ps: @Karl, un pirate, oui.....mais celui-là non....


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Avril 2005)

biolay...:affraid:, qu'il est ch*** ce mec et ces chansons...

bon, un Sublime pour moi....(ce n'est pas un pirate c'est un officiel...)







ps: @Karl, un pirate, oui.....mais celui-là non....


----------



## steinway (22 Avril 2005)

en ce moment :


----------



## steinway (22 Avril 2005)

en attendant avec impatience qu on me livre cet enregistrement la :


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (22 Avril 2005)

Ptit moment de détente avec _"Café Del Mar Vol. 7"_


----------



## liliminipuce (22 Avril 2005)

la B.O. de Garden State... d'ailleurs je vous conseille le film...


----------



## meldon (22 Avril 2005)

Le dernier album de Nancy Ajram et, plus "classique", celui de Garbage.


----------



## FANREM (22 Avril 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Cela fait un moment que je l'écoute cet album des BLOC PARTY et ... je m'ennuie comme je l'avais déjà écrit . Le single "Banquet" m'avais emballé mais le reste ... trop clean, trop consensuel ... bien en-dessous de ce single et de ce que je pouvais espérer ! Bref déçu !



Ca me fait plaisir ce que tu dis, parce que si je me rappelle bien, il me semble que tu l'attendais depuis longtemps, et j'avais dit que la 1ère écoute m'avait (relativement) décu, alors que j'avais apprécié le groupe sur la scène de la Cigale. Toujours est il que je trouve cela moyennement inspiré

A part ca, j'ai vu Dig au cinema, sur les (excellents) conseils de Tyler , et j'ai adoré. Je vouais un véritable culte aux Dandy Warhols (deja vus 5 fois), et je n'ai pas été décu. A la sortie de l'UGC des Halles je me suis précipité à la Fnac pour trouver des Cd du Brian Jonestown Massacre en pure perte   Rien en vente du groupe. Reste en rayon une pancarte avec le nom du groupe, et nada... J'essaierai ailleurs   Pour les Warhols, j'ai la totale de leur oeuvre  

Autrement, j'ecoute en ce moment Arcade Fire : Funeral, et on verra. Je n'en suis qu'au début. Les articles de presse sont dythirambiques.  Wait and See


----------



## KARL40 (22 Avril 2005)

Pour ceux qui veulent découvrir Brian Jonestown Massacre, sur leur site quelquels albums à télécharger gratuitement !

C'est par là


----------



## bompi (22 Avril 2005)

Après Al Jabr (pseudo de Richard H. Kirk) "One million and three",
MORPH "Stormwatch".

Electronica, la soirée.


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Avril 2005)

Ceux qui veulent pas.



C'est là.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (22 Avril 2005)

Pour m'endormir, tranquil, rien de tel qu'un bon St Germain


----------



## FANREM (22 Avril 2005)

Au hasard en ce moment, sur MCM Pop : Scorpions : Still loving you
                                       VH 1 : Aretha Franklin : Respect

Ouf, le choix est vite fait


----------



## Stargazer (22 Avril 2005)

aaaah Still loving you ... la chanson où on a l'impression qu'à un moment le chanteur dit "ce soir j'ai les pieds qui puent" (avec l'accent) au 5eme ou 6eme couplet ! Faites le test c'est imparable !   

Sinon là c'est Dead Can Dance avec "The Carnival Is Over".


----------



## bompi (22 Avril 2005)

On continue encore plus technoïde avec Luke Slater "Wireless"
(au passage je le redis son dernier Mix "Fear and Loathing 2" est vraiment Top !! )


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Avril 2005)

Tu ne continues rien du tout.

On a compris, t'as des gouts de chiottes.

File avant que je te file les restes de goudron du thread d'à coté..


----------



## MacEntouziast (22 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne continues rien du tout.
> 
> On a compris, t'as des gouts de chiottes.
> 
> File avant que je te file les restes de goudron du thread d'à coté..


Tiens, il en reste un seau.


----------



## steinway (23 Avril 2005)

sting :


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Avril 2005)

Excellent choix Sting 


Moi là c'est Faithless avec Outrospective : "We come one" :love:


----------



## steinway (23 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Excellent choix Sting
> 
> 
> Moi là c'est Faithless avec Outrospective : "We come one" :love:



je passe a celui la :


----------



## Stargazer (23 Avril 2005)

Un petit peu de Jorane avec "the You and the Now"


----------



## sofiping (23 Avril 2005)

les essentiels de GLENN MILLER 
suivi du dernier ARNO  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (23 Avril 2005)

yeah ...


----------



## steinway (23 Avril 2005)

avant d aller se coucher :


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Avril 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> les essentiels de GLENN MILLER
> suivi du dernier ARNO  :love:  :love:  :love:


 Arno :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Avril 2005)

Pis là "You look so fine" de Version 2.0, Garbage


----------



## bompi (23 Avril 2005)

N'en déplaise à SB, je persiste et signe et après un intermède Bebel Gilberto, je poursuis par un de ses copains : Amon Tobin "Supermodified".

Genre impossible à vraiment identifier mais avec des machines ...

Et on finira par un petit peu de Bugge Wesseltoft ("Gare du Nord"),
Thievery Corporation "The Heart's a lonely hunter (Louie Vega Remix)" avec notre vieille tête parlante, David Byrne
puis Marc Moulin "Tohu Bohu Part 2005 Remix" dans la réédition de son album "Sam'Suffy" (nul le titre, bon, le disque) qui date de '75. Pas trop récent pour SB ça, pas vrai ?


----------



## nato kino (23 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Un petit peu de Jorane avec "the You and the Now"


J'adore !!  :love: :style: :love: :style: :love:


----------



## richard-deux (23 Avril 2005)

:love:


----------



## steinway (23 Avril 2005)

nathalie cole


----------



## steinway (23 Avril 2005)

et maintenant :


----------



## bompi (23 Avril 2005)

Aujourd'hui, passage express au Virgin et ô miracle : deux Jon Hassell.
Tout d'abord, le single qui remet les pendules à l'heure en matière d'électro-jazz :
"Voiceprint" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Puis un enregistrement d'il y a 20 ans mais intemporel comme toujours,
"Power Spot" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bref, le pied.


----------



## MacEntouziast (23 Avril 2005)

*Echantillon de l'après-midi :*















*
Et, exceptionnel :*


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (23 Avril 2005)




----------



## miosis (23 Avril 2005)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=3882&stc=1


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Avril 2005)

Fat Boy Slim "Praise you" :love:


----------



## IceandFire (24 Avril 2005)

Manu Chao Esperanza....


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Avril 2005)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> nathalie cole



'tain elle a l'air bonne !!!


----------



## elektroseb (24 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> 'tain elle a l'air bonne !!!


Du moment qu'elle ne chante pas...


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Avril 2005)

Electrozob !!!

Mon ami !!!


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (24 Avril 2005)

Classique, mais tellement bon :


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Avril 2005)

... Là, en ce moment précis? ... Marie et les garçons. Un truc probablement oublié... Frenchie, but chic :style:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (24 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Là, en ce moment précis? ... Marie et les garçons. Un truc probablement oublié... Frenchie, but chic :style:



C'est pas Hélène plutôt ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> 'tain elle a l'air bonne !!!



elle a pas que l'air, elle a la chanson....

bon ,


----------



## steinway (24 Avril 2005)

Brahms


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Avril 2005)

Je m'demande si j'suis pas en train de devenir un bourrin...


----------



## MacEntouziast (24 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je m'demande si j'suis pas en train de devenir un bourrin...


non, rassures-toi


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (25 Avril 2005)

Ok c'est pas la première fois, mais cet album intitulé _"Contraband"_ ne me lâche plus


----------



## J_K (25 Avril 2005)

Là en ce moment, je me refait tout Toto!  :love: Génialissime! :love:


----------



## macdani (25 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

>



superbe pochette  
quelle est le nom de cet album??? :rose:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Avril 2005)

macdani a dit:
			
		

> superbe pochette
> quelle est le nom de cet album??? :rose:



Groupe : Explosions in the Sky
Album : Those Who Tell The Truth Shall Die, Those Who Tell The Truth Shall Live Forever
Site officiel :  Explosions in The Sky - dans la partie audio des mp3 à télécharger


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Avril 2005)




----------



## iTof (25 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

>


 et ben, pas mal de trucs sympathiques dernièrement... Nat' Cole, Diana Krall, Fat Boy, T-Bone Walker, Velvet, Allman, Garbage (oui, cela a du bon l'éclectisme   )
> Pitch : Hugues aime bien [:SITD:]   :love:


----------



## MrStone (25 Avril 2005)

Alors pas de feedback sur le printemps de Bourges quelqu'un ?
En plus il y avait pas mal de choses rediffusées sur France4 en semi-direct...

Mon humble avis (que je partage) : Bloc Party avait un son pourri. The Kills remplissait quasiment plus l'espace à eux deux  D'ailleurs ça m'a donné envoie de les voir à la Cigale, ils vont passer bientôt :love:

Interpol m'a fait très peur sur les premiers titres, c'étati affreusement 'vide' :affraid:. Ensuite ils se sont bien rattrapés, surtout sur les titres du premier album. Je pense qu'ils peuvent encore progresser, mais qu'ils iront loin.


----------



## IceandFire (25 Avril 2005)

Oui un très bon feedback pour mes amis les "Tokyo/Overtones" avec un bon article dans "Le Monde" D'hier....  n'est-ce pas les amis Teo, Pitch, macmarco et Modern thing ?  
http://www.tokyoovertones.net/


----------



## toph (25 Avril 2005)

Avenue-A , Never The Less...


----------



## teo (25 Avril 2005)

_Thrilla_ de Cassius sur _Au rêve_ :love:

_Channel 1 suite_ de Cinematic orchestra sur _Trax Sampler 023_

ça fait du bien...


----------



## MrStone (25 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _Channel 1 suite_ de Cinematic orchestra sur _Trax Sampler 023_
> 
> ça fait du bien...




Tu prêches un convaincu


----------



## teo (25 Avril 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Tu prêches un convaincu




oui, je crois me souvenir qu'on en a parlé régulièrement par ici !
moi je connais que ce morceau, qu'on m'avait donné avec Trax à l'époque. J'ai noté quelque part, qu'il fallait que j'écoute les albums mais pas encore fait 


Apart ça... c'est ça...
_Professional Widow (Armand' Star Funkin' mix)_ de Tori Amos sur _Professional Widow (Single)_ 

_Rah_ de Natasha Atlas sur _Ayeshteni_ je danse du ventre là...

_Firestarter_ de Prodigy sur _The fat of the land _:love:

_Storm_ de Terranova sur _Digital Tenderness_
_Aria from La Wally_ de Maria Callas sur la BO de _Diva_
_Silver screen shower scene (Malibu mix)_ de Felix Da Housecat sur _Kittenz & Thee Glitz
_


----------



## macinside (25 Avril 2005)

la c'est une B.O.


----------



## teo (25 Avril 2005)

Mackie, ça ne m'étonne qu'à moitié là...  je me demande pourquoi !
A part ça elle est excellente :love:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (25 Avril 2005)

Un grand classique évidemment, mais un pur moment de bonheur tout de même à chaque fois que ça tourne...


----------



## maiwen (25 Avril 2005)

Moi c'est ça :


----------



## IceandFire (25 Avril 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Un grand classique évidemment, mais un pur moment de bonheur tout de même à chaque fois que ça tourne...



Comme je te comprends   :love:    :love:


----------



## teo (25 Avril 2005)

iTunes me balance _Get a good thing_ de Jesus Jones, sur  _Perverse_, un album que j'adore. Alors hop ! je me le fais en totalité, c'est _Perverse_... énergie, son, violence et une voix qui tue.

Je connais pas les autres albums. Si ils sont aussi biens que Perverse, tenez-moi au courant


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Avril 2005)

6 billions human can't be wrong - COS :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (25 Avril 2005)

le peuple de l'herbe, que du bon :


----------



## steinway (25 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Groupe : Explosions in the Sky
> Album : Those Who Tell The Truth Shall Die, Those Who Tell The Truth Shall Live Forever
> Site officiel :  Explosions in The Sky - dans la partie audio des mp3 à télécharger


----------



## alcahest (25 Avril 2005)

"In the waiting line" de Zero 7 ... SUBLIME !!


----------



## steinway (25 Avril 2005)

bartok :


----------



## DandyWarhol (25 Avril 2005)

IceAndFire, y'a super longtemps (en janvier) je t'avais dit que j'avais entendu une fois une chanteuse qui ressemblait carrément a Bjork (niveau voix, et style), je sais pas si tu te souviens. J'avais plus le CD sous la main et ne pouvait pas dir e qui elle était. Tu avais dit que c'était Hafdis Huld.
En fait j'ai retrouvé le CD, c'est  Bloem de Ligny. Je sais pas qui elle est, je ne sais d'ailleurs plus ou j'ai eu ce CD, mais dis moi si tu connais c'est impressionant à quel point ça fait Bjork

Citation:
Posté par IceandFire
Hafdis Huld... Islandaise aussi  et EX GUS-GUS... en solo désormais, un album à paraitre...

Bon ben là je sais pas, peut etre, peut etre pas, c'est pas grave 
Merci pour les renseignements  J'ai pas l'album avec moi là et sur le site je ne le trouve pas, donc je n'arrive pas à me souvenir. Par contre c'était bien album dorti vers 99, (pas sous le nom de Gus Gus


----------



## molgow (25 Avril 2005)

:love:


----------



## IceandFire (25 Avril 2005)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> IceAndFire, y'a super longtemps (en janvier) je t'avais dit que j'avais entendu une fois une chanteuse qui ressemblait carrément a Bjork (niveau voix, et style), je sais pas si tu te souviens. J'avais plus le CD sous la main et ne pouvait pas dir e qui elle était. Tu avais dit que c'était Hafdis Huld.
> En fait j'ai retrouvé le CD, c'est  Bloem de Ligny. Je sais pas qui elle est, je ne sais d'ailleurs plus ou j'ai eu ce CD, mais dis moi si tu connais c'est impressionant à quel point ça fait Bjork
> 
> Citation:
> ...



Oui je me souviens  ben si tu retrouves dis le moi ça me branche   :love:


----------



## Nobody (25 Avril 2005)

Miam...






Aaaaah... Nathalie... :love:


----------



## bateman (26 Avril 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Miam...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
et qui dit Nathalie dit Michael.. :mouais:    







_merci._


----------



## richard-deux (26 Avril 2005)

:love:


----------



## macarel (26 Avril 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Miam...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Très bien, la nathalie merchant, même toute seule d'ailleurs. (enfin, sans les 10.000 quoi) :love:


----------



## macdani (26 Avril 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> :love:



J'adore leur clips videos!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 
les visuels,la photos,le graphisme.....en bref je trouve ça génial!  
Des videos à conserver comme des documents dans sa bibliothèque.


----------



## MrStone (26 Avril 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> :love:



J'adore :love: :love:







_The Cosmic Game_
Thievery corporation


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Avril 2005)




----------



## hegemonikon (26 Avril 2005)

_For Samuel Beckett_ de *Morton Feldman

*C'est un brin répétitif en apparence mais quelle ambiance !


----------



## KARL40 (26 Avril 2005)

"Waiting for my man ...."  Velvet Underground :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

Nothing man de Pearl Jam sur


----------



## KARL40 (26 Avril 2005)

NOIR DESIR "Lola"

'tain ! Que de regrets, que de regrets .....


----------



## maiwen (26 Avril 2005)




----------



## bompi (26 Avril 2005)

Funki Porcini "Love Pussycat & Carwrecks"


----------



## teo (26 Avril 2005)

Je découvre un bootleg jamais écouté, The Cure: _Play For Today, Live @ The Swinging Pig, Arnheim, (1980-05-24)_

25 ans, et Robert Smith a toujours la même voix incroyable. Un pur bonheur. Merci


----------



## bateman (26 Avril 2005)

on parle bien de cela :

_16 Killing An Arab.mp3
15 Boy's Don't Cry.mp3
14 Plastic Passion.mp3
13 Seventeen Seconds.mp3
12 A Forest.mp3
11 Grinding Halt.mp3
10 Jumping Someone Eles's Train.mp3
09 Accuracy.mp3
08 At Night.mp3
07 M.mp3
06 10-15 On A Saturday Night.mp3
05 Fire In Cairo.mp3
04 In Your House.mp3
03 Three Imaginary Boys.mp3
02 Play For Today.mp3
01 A Reflection.mp3_ 

hein?

super live, en tout cas.


----------



## DandyWarhol (26 Avril 2005)

Ben.. c'est bon je l'ai 
Contacte moi en PV si tu veux 



			
				IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Oui je me souviens  ben si tu retrouves dis le moi ça me branche   :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

et voila....


----------



## mado (26 Avril 2005)

Parfois on pose un cd sur la platine, sans trop faire attention.


----------



## le_magi61 (26 Avril 2005)

Ca j'aime bien, c'est marrant ces reprises :


----------



## macarel (26 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et voila....




C'est comment cette dame (enfin, sa musique je veux dire)? Je ne connais pas du tout.


----------



## hegemonikon (26 Avril 2005)

C'est pas mal, c'est dans l'air du temps, mais les canards ne vont pas tous finir cul-de-jatte non-plus


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Avril 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> C'est comment cette dame (enfin, sa musique je veux dire)? Je ne connais pas du tout.



Björk en mieux


----------



## hegemonikon (26 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Björk en mieux



à mon avis tu vas te prendre quelques coups de boules rougeoyants...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Avril 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> à mon avis tu vas te prendre quelques coups de boules rougeoyants...



il ne me reste plus qu'à dire que morrisey est un has been et cela en est fini de moi


----------



## hegemonikon (26 Avril 2005)

J'écoute ça en boucle c'est étonnant ces champs magnétiques


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Avril 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> J'écoute ça en boucle c'est étonnant ces champs magnétiques



oui et peu connu finalement


----------



## hegemonikon (26 Avril 2005)

Pour le coup j'ai découvert ça sur LastFM grâce à un de mes "voisins"&#8230;


----------



## KARL40 (26 Avril 2005)




----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Avril 2005)




----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> il ne me reste plus qu'à dire que morrisey est un has been et cela en est fini de moi



Ce n'est pas une invitation au tomber de futal cher à Sonnyboy mais _69 Love Songs_ de *The Magnetic Fields*


----------



## hegemonikon (26 Avril 2005)

j'ai découvert ça sur le profil d'une petite publicitaire islandaise charmante  A ne pas renier le n° de département de ma ville natale 

Vive LastFM


----------



## macarel (26 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Björk en mieux


Là, je n'ose rien dire.
En attendant j'écoute "The Hunters" (avec Jan Akkerman), ensuite "Supersister" (dans le cadre de la "nostalgia")
 :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Björk en mieux



sans dec', c'est exactement ce que j'en ai pensé des la premiere ecoute.....


----------



## mog (26 Avril 2005)

Moi je suis dans mon trip Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young!!! :love:  






Four dead in Ohio...


----------



## steinway (26 Avril 2005)

dave :


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et voila....




comment faire, cette femme m'a ensorcelé.....  .......


----------



## minime (27 Avril 2005)

Do not disturb.


----------



## Stargazer (27 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> comment faire, cette femme m'a ensorcelé.....  .......



Je viens d'écouter quelques extraits et c'est vrai que c'est envoûtant à souhait. Voilà un de mes prochains achats !


----------



## Berthold (27 Avril 2005)

C'est pas récent mais toujours aussi bon.


----------



## macarel (27 Avril 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas récent mais toujours aussi bon.


Ah, que c'est bien. Pour le coup, je me mets à écouter Robert Fripp, Tony Levin et al. avec "RED"
 :love:


----------



## teo (27 Avril 2005)

bateman a dit:
			
		

> on parle bien de cela :
> 
> _16 Killing An Arab.mp3
> 15 Boy's Don't Cry.mp3
> ...


C'est cela même... à le réécouter je me demande même si je l'avais pas eu en K7 à l'époque et que mon cerveau l'avait effacé pour mieux passer le cap.
Ravi de le (re- ?) découvrir en tout cas. Pur plaisir, même pas adolescent !  
Aucun rapport mais j'ai envie de relire Albert Camus d'un coup, avec ce dernier morceau du live   



			
				Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> il ne me reste plus qu'à dire que Morrisey est un has been et cela en est fini de moi



Si tout le mode s'y met, je vais dire que les Undertones étaient un groupe de djeunes vachement surfait et que Depeche Mode a juste eu la chance que Duran Duran n'a pas eu, pffff que des boysband quoi. Et comme les Sex Pistols, avec un bon DA derrière   

Bon le iive se termine, iTunes reprend ces droits, _Soul Makossa (Afro Shaker Mix)_ de Tony Carrasco & Mamadi Kaba sur _Soul Makossa_, très dance, très club, entrainant.

Puis un morceau live d'Etienne Daho, _Sur mon cou_ (sur Daho Singles), un des plus beaux textes que Daho est chanté, de Jean Genet, poème extrait du _Condamné à mort_, un recueil écrit en prison, en 1942. Bouleversant.


----------



## jpmiss (27 Avril 2005)

Arcade Fire


----------



## IceandFire (27 Avril 2005)

De toutes façons rien ne me fera changer d'avis en ce qui concerne ces deux personnes citées plus haut....  

Emilliana torrini est un astre mi islandais mi italien.... beau mélange.... !!!  elle est passée dans traffic musique de guillaume durand, émission spéciale françoise hardy, cette dernière à dit en parlant d'émilliana, qui passait à la fin de l'émission : "heureusement qu'elle passe en dernier car il n'y a rien d'autre à ajouter tellement c'est beau..."... :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (27 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Arcade Fire


  Quelle magnifique cover :style: 

Rien que ça ça me donne envie de l'acheter, alors que je n'ai pas la moindre idée du type de musique dont il s'agit :rateau:


----------



## hegemonikon (27 Avril 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> De toutes façons rien ne me fera changer d'avis en ce qui concerne ces deux personnes citées plus haut....
> 
> Emilliana torrini est un astre mi islandais mi italien.... beau mélange.... !!!  elle est passée dans traffic musique de guillaume durand, émission spéciale françoise hardy, cette dernière à dit en parlant d'émilliana, qui passait à la fin de l'émission : "heureusement qu'elle passe en dernier car il n'y a rien d'autre à ajouter tellement c'est beau..."... :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



Oui c'est pas mal: tendance scandinave acidulée typique avec un joli petit filet de voix douceret.

Faut pas non plus rigoler: du point de vue musical c'est à des années lumières de Björk: c'est gentillet mais ça ne va pas révolutionner la musique.


----------



## IceandFire (27 Avril 2005)

ça fait bien longtemps !!!


----------



## teo (27 Avril 2005)

_Acoustiques_ des Rita, avec _Les amants_, ça me rappelle _Les Amants du Pont-Neuf_ de Carax, le tournage catastrophe, les photos d'une copine qui y était figurante :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

et hop.....


----------



## jpmiss (27 Avril 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Quelle magnifique cover :style:
> 
> Rien que ça ça me donne envie de l'acheter, alors que je n'ai pas la moindre idée du type de musique dont il s'agit :rateau:



Si tu connais Deus (et en tant que Belge la négative me paraitrait inadmissible  ), c'est a mon avis ce qui s'en approche le plus 

Et il est disponible sur l'ITMS  si tu veux te faire une idée 

Et en ce moment c'est un "vieux" Beck:


----------



## teo (27 Avril 2005)

La version longue de _Love to love you baby _de _Donna Summer_, 16mn48, sur _The Casablanca Records Story_ ! 

Plus c'est long, plus c'est bon... ah... ces jambes...   


Et ensuite, une version de _Baby wants to ride_ par Frankie Knuckles (je connaissais surtout la version de Baby Ford), sur le triple CD anniversaire de Trax Records :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (27 Avril 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

hop...:


----------



## MrStone (27 Avril 2005)

Horace Andy, _Good vibes_

Rien à voir, je viens d'apprendre que le prochain album de Morcheeba sera le premier sans la voix de Skye Edwards... du coup chuis déjà tout déçu


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (27 Avril 2005)




----------



## benonoir (27 Avril 2005)

(groupe de garage punk espagnol, dignes rejetons du MC5)​


----------



## bompi (27 Avril 2005)

Klaus Schulze "Are you sequenced ?" (CD 2 / Remix)

C'est un peu vieillot mais sympa. Ça permet de pas trop s'énerver quand le boulot fait ch..r et quand le PB 15" tout neuf clamse comme un con tout seul


----------



## Nobody (27 Avril 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Très bien, la nathalie merchant, même toute seule d'ailleurs. (enfin, sans les 10.000 quoi) :love:


 
Ouaip. D'ailleurs son album solo de 1995 ci-dessous est VRAIMENT d'actualité mac!  




Quelle visionnaire, cette fille!  

A visiter sans modération et à écouter aussi (cliquez sur "sound"):

Natalie Merchant

:love: 

Suis tombé sous le charme, fou d'elle je vous dis.
J'l'aimions comme un dââââmné!!!!


----------



## Tiobiloute (27 Avril 2005)

la bande originale de 'I am Sam' que des bonnes reprises des Beatles (enfin les gouts et les couleurs quoi)


----------



## macmarco (27 Avril 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip. D'ailleurs son album solo de 1995 ci-dessous est VRAIMENT d'actualité mac!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ca n'm'étonnions point, très chouette en effet !


----------



## jahrom (27 Avril 2005)

Le double cd de dj Kimo "spécial soirée Hifree"  :love:


----------



## Berthold (28 Avril 2005)

J'aime beaucoup l'ambiance glauque, digne de Jack l'éventreur, fin XiXè dans les quartiers sombres de londres, un peu loufoque à la Jules Verne qui aurait trop lu Frankenstein.... tout ça sans grosses guitares ni hurlements. Très bon.


----------



## miosis (28 Avril 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ca n'm'étonnions point, très chouette en effet !



Natalie Merchant, c'est la classe,  tout ce que j'aime   

et Diana Krall qu'est-ce vous en pensez ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Avril 2005)

MissKittin.net Volume I en allant au taf avec l'iPod :love: :love: :love:


----------



## FANREM (28 Avril 2005)

Voir au dessous


----------



## FANREM (28 Avril 2005)

miosis a dit:
			
		

> Natalie Merchant, c'est la classe,  tout ce que j'aime
> 
> et Diana Krall qu'est-ce vous en pensez ?



Je veux pas vous facher, mais Natalie, je l'ai vue de pres au Divan du Monde (minuscule salle a Paris) et elle etait habillée comme une fermière d'un etat rural du fin fond des Etats Unis. Et lorsque dans son spectacle, elle a entamé quelques pas de danse  (du style de ce qu'on peut voir dans un clip des kings of Leon qui passe en ce moment sur les chaines musicales du satellite) comme ils doivent en exécuter au bal du samedi soir apres un rodeo local... Seuls les américains présents dans la salle ont du comprendre le fin fond de la démarche. Toujours est il qu'elle ne m'est pas apparue aussi bandante que ce que je pouvais l'imaginer   :rose: 

Pour Diana Krall, je ne me prononce pas


----------



## teo (28 Avril 2005)

_Fratres_ d'Arvo Pärt sur _Tabula Rasa_

Comment expliquer cette musique ? Je connais depuis 10-15 ans et à chaque fois...






Ceux et celles qui ont vu et aimé _Gerry_ de Gus van Sant se tourneront vers _Alina_ de Pärt, c'est le disque sur lequel quasiment toute la musique du film est basée.


----------



## IceandFire (28 Avril 2005)

eh bé Jean François comme tu y vas !!!  on parlait musique pas physique  
1	Pixies - Gigantic	 12:01:43 CEST, April 28 2005
2	Franz Ferdinand - 40'	 11:56:42 CEST, April 28 2005
3	Franz Ferdinand - 10 Come On Home	 11:52:55 CEST, April 28 2005
4	Franz Ferdinand - Michael	 11:49:34 CEST, April 28 2005
5	Franz Ferdinand - Darts Of Pleasure	 11:46:34 CEST, April 28 2005
6	Franz Ferdinand - This Fire	 11:42:19 CEST, April 28 2005
7	Franz Ferdinand - Cheating On You	 11:39:42 CEST, April 28 2005
8	Franz Ferdinand - Auf Achse	 11:35:22 CEST, April 28 2005
9	Franz Ferdinand - The Dark of the Matinée	 11:31:18 CEST, April 28 2005
10	Franz Ferdinand - Take Me Out


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Avril 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> eh bé Jean François comme tu y vas !!!  on parlait musique pas physique
> 1	Pixies - Gigantic	 12:01:43 CEST, April 28 2005
> 2	Franz Ferdinand - 40'	 11:56:42 CEST, April 28 2005
> 3	Franz Ferdinand - 10 Come On Home	 11:52:55 CEST, April 28 2005
> ...



C'est le jeu "trouvez l'intrus" ?   

Ma réponse Pixies


----------



## Malow (28 Avril 2005)

Aujourd'hui pour moi c'est ambiance calme et volupté avec AIR.
Demain est un autre jour...
"Le nom du groupe est en parfaite adéquation avec sa musique : Air et leur musique électro aérienne, légère, qui caresse agréablement les oreilles?" 
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Avril 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Je veux pas vous facher, mais Natalie, je l'ai vue de pres au Divan du Monde (minuscule salle a Paris) et elle etait habillée comme une fermière d'un etat rural du fin fond des Etats Unis. Et lorsque dans son spectacle, elle a entamé quelques pas de danse  (du style de ce qu'on peut voir dans un clip des kings of Leon qui passe en ce moment sur les chaines musicales du satellite) comme ils doivent en exécuter au bal du samedi soir apres un rodeo local... Seuls les américains présents dans la salle ont du comprendre le fin fond de la démarche. Toujours est il qu'elle ne m'est pas apparue aussi bandante que ce que je pouvais l'imaginer   :rose:
> 
> Pour Diana Krall, je ne me prononce pas



 et elle chante bien ?


----------



## teo (28 Avril 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> (...) Et lorsque dans son spectacle, elle a entamé quelques pas de danse  (du style de ce qu'on peut voir dans un clip des kings of Leon qui passe en ce moment sur les chaines musicales du satellite) comme ils doivent en exécuter au bal du samedi soir apres un rodeo local... Seuls les américains présents dans la salle ont du comprendre le fin fond de la démarche. (...)



C'est ce qu'on appelle le _Square Dancing_, je pense... j'ai des amis américains qui vont le danser plusieurs fois par mois... c'est quasiment de la danse de salon... et eux habitent en pleine waspitude, à deux plages de la maison des Kennedy à Cape Cod, Mass. C'est pas réservé aux cowboys... (faut voir les fringues, trop mortel !  )


----------



## IceandFire (28 Avril 2005)

pitch pourquoi t'as plus d'avatar ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Avril 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> pitch pourquoi t'as plus d'avatar ?



pourquoi pas ?


----------



## IceandFire (28 Avril 2005)

Oui partant de là


----------



## teo (28 Avril 2005)

Tout est possible pour notre ami, il est de toute façon...




... le meilleur d'entre nous, il fait ce qu'il veut ! 


*EDIT: pour IceandFire: OK ! dès que tu viens à Paris ! 

Il n'est pas dit que je flooderai dans mon fil préféré alors j'édite !*


Sinon là c'est _Geri Halliwell_ (si si si) avec _These boots are made for walking_ ! 

Suivi de mon _French kiss_ favori... Lil Louis
  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (28 Avril 2005)

oué c'est celui qui dit qui y est !  eh oliv tu payes une mousse pour ton 4000ème post ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Avril 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> oué c'est celui qui dit qui y est !  eh oliv tu payes une mousse pour ton 4000ème post ?



j'en paie une pour ma 20000ème écoute qui aura lieu dans la journée  

je ne dis rien c'est itof qui l'a dit


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> pitch pourquoi t'as plus d'avatar ?



il met quelques smilies    on ne peut tout avoir...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (28 Avril 2005)

Particulier, mais tellement fort...


----------



## macarel (28 Avril 2005)

Steps Ahead:album N.Y.C.
Brecker Brothers :love:


----------



## teo (28 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> j'en paie une pour ma 20000ème écoute qui aura lieu dans la journée
> 
> je ne dis rien c'est itof qui l'a dit




Bon alors moi aussi   
20017... preum's ? !   

et j'en reste là... enfin, je vais essayer...


_Return Of The Ustad (Bombay to GDA Mix by Vibe)_ des The Rootsman sur _International language of dub	_ :love:
C'est album est i.n.d.i.s.p.e.n.s.a.b.l.e. pour qui aime le dub un tant soit peu!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors moi aussi
> 20017... preum's ? !
> 
> et j'en reste là... enfin, je vais essayer...
> ...



20007 mais que de la bonne musique - tu peux en dire autant Teo  - et en extrapolant la tendance j'aurais 48000 écoutes en 1 an   - dans 2 à 3 mois il faudra que je me calme


----------



## macarel (28 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> 20007 mais que de la bonne musique - tu peux en dire autant Teo  - et en extrapolant la tendance j'aurais 48000 écoutes en 1 an   - dans 2 à 3 mois il faudra que je me calme


Pour le dub, je suis resté à Linton Kwesi Johnson, c'est grave docteur?


----------



## elektroseb (28 Avril 2005)

Un bon vieux And One... ça passe tout seul


----------



## IceandFire (28 Avril 2005)

et là l'intrus et ou ? en tout cas pas de joe dassin chez moi ni de lara fabian   
Recent Tracks
Plugin ID: osx, Version: 1.0.1
1	Pixies - Distance Equals Rate Times Time	 15:38:13 CEST, April 28 2005
2	Pixies - Subbacultcha	 15:36:03 CEST, April 28 2005
3	Pixies - Space (I Believe In)	 15:31:44 CEST, April 28 2005
4	Pixies - Bird Dream Of The Olympus Mons	 15:28:55 CEST, April 28 2005
5	Pixies - Letter to Memphis	 15:26:15 CEST, April 28 2005
6	Pixies - Palace Of The Brine	 15:24:40 CEST, April 28 2005
7	Pixies - U-Mass	 15:21:39 CEST, April 28 2005
8	Pixies - Head On	 15:19:24 CEST, April 28 2005
9	Pixies - The Sad Punk	 15:16:24 CEST, April 28 2005
10	Pixies - Alec Eiffel


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Avril 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> et là l'intrus et ou ? en tout cas pas de joe dassin chez moi ni de lara fabian
> Recent Tracks
> Plugin ID: osx, Version: 1.0.1
> 1	Pixies - Distance Equals Rate Times Time	 15:38:13 CEST, April 28 2005
> ...



Joe Dassin c'est très bien non mais   

Lara Fabian c'est pas chez moi mais chez d'autres  

Pixies n'a jamais été ma tasse de thé donc je dirais qu'il y a 11 intrus dans ton message


----------



## IceandFire (28 Avril 2005)

je sais pour lara   :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Avril 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Un bon vieux And One... ça passe tout seul



Evidemment l'Allemagne le pays de l'EBM


----------



## IceandFire (28 Avril 2005)

attention intrus....
Recent Tracks
Plugin ID: osx, Version: 1.0.1
1	Depeche Mode - People Are People	 16:58:08 CEST, April 28 2005
2	Bloc Party - Plans (Mogwai Remix)	 16:51:32 CEST, April 28 2005
3	Bloc Party - So Here We Are (Four Tet Remix)	 16:47:17 CEST, April 28 2005
4	Bloc Party - Compliments	 16:42:06 CEST, April 28 2005
5	Bloc Party - Plans	 16:37:55 CEST, April 28 2005
6	Bloc Party - Luno	 16:33:58 CEST, April 28 2005
7	Bloc Party - So Here We Are	 16:30:04 CEST, April 28 2005
8	Bloc Party - Price Of Gasoline	 16:25:45 CEST, April 28 2005
9	Bloc Party - Pioneers	 16:22:09 CEST, April 28 2005
10	Bloc Party - This Modern Love


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (28 Avril 2005)

Allez, du bon gros son aux rythmes coupés à la hache histoire de m'réveiller un peu :sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Avril 2005)

tiens, ça faisait longtemps.....


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (28 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, ça faisait longtemps.....


 Tout tout bon Coldplay 

Fut une époque où j'étais bien fan, maintenant je m'en lasse un peu, bien qu'un ptit _In My Place_ de temps à autre fasse tjrs du bien


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Avril 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> attention intrus....
> Recent Tracks
> Plugin ID: osx, Version: 1.0.1
> 1	Depeche Mode - People Are People	 16:58:08 CEST, April 28 2005
> ...



Bloc Party ! J'ai bon ?


----------



## IceandFire (28 Avril 2005)

ça dépend ou l'on se place...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Avril 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> ça dépend ou l'on se place...



a part la blanquette de veau   je ne mange pas trop de ce pain là


----------



## IceandFire (28 Avril 2005)

Meat Is Murder


----------



## macarel (28 Avril 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Meat Is Murder


c'est un constat ou une musique?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Avril 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> c'est un constat ou une musique?



Dehors


----------



## macarel (28 Avril 2005)

allez, un petit Salif Keita (SORO)  pour fêter l'arrivée de l'été (je mange dans le jardin ce soir   )
Et pour completer, Mory Kante :love:


----------



## macarel (28 Avril 2005)

aidez moi svp, le groupe Belge avec Arnold Hintjes (Arno maintenant), il s'appelair comment (j'ai un petit trou de mémoire, voilà la veilesse, travaillez pour moi le pentecôte  )


----------



## IceandFire (28 Avril 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> c'est un constat ou une musique?



Les 2     :rose:  :rateau:  :casse:  :affraid:


----------



## elektroseb (28 Avril 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> aidez moi svp, le groupe Belge avec Arnold Hintjes (Arno maintenant), il s'appelair comment (j'ai un petit trou de mémoire, voilà la veilesse, travaillez pour moi le pentecôte  )



TC Matic :love: , Charles et les Lulus, il y en a d'autres dont le nom ne me revient pas


----------



## macarel (28 Avril 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> TC Matic :love: , Charles et les Lulus, il y en a d'autres dont le nom ne me revient pas


Ah, voilà. J'aimais bien Arno en angleis aussi :love:


----------



## MacEntouziast (28 Avril 2005)

*Là, tout de suite :*


----------



## Pierrou (28 Avril 2005)

Le meme depuis que mes parents me l'ont déniché ( j'arrivais pas à le trouver )
j'ai déjà du le citer ya quelques semaines, 
MA-GNI-FI-QUE !





TOOL
ÆNIMA
:love:


----------



## iTof (29 Avril 2005)

cure de DM en ce moment :love:

> à ce propos, que tout le monde se rassure, DM bosse toujours sur Mac


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Avril 2005)

bonne nuit, le temps de finir d'ecouter ça.....


----------



## minime (29 Avril 2005)

Elle donne toujours faim cette pochette. Sinon là j'écoute rien.


----------



## IceandFire (29 Avril 2005)

Retour au maitre... MORRISSEY LIVE AT EARLS COURT en version limitée digipack, ramené de New York dimanche dernier par mame Ice  (ansi que le dvd Who put "M" in Manchester)


----------



## Foguenne (29 Avril 2005)

Là j'écoute "la bacchante" sur le dernier album de Jean-Louis Murat. 

Excellent album.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Avril 2005)

Avant de finir de m'en dégoûter définitivement pour l'avoir trop écouté ces derniers temps  :hein:  :sick: je viens vous relater ce qui passe dans mes oreilles actuellement :






www.ilovemetric.com

J'avais entendu leur titre "dead disco"sur Inter (merci Bernard Lenoir  ) et j'avais trouvé le son très pêchu que j'avais cru entendre un son mélangé de pop/punk 80's. J'ai découvert par la suite que ce groupe était actuel et sortait son first album en ce moment. J'ai courru à la Flaque© l'acheter et tout l'album est de le même trempe. Un mélange de pop plus douce et de morceauxpêchus teinté de punk rock 80's... 
Un petit bijou dont vous pouvez vous faire une idée sur leur site.

Seul bémol, un album trop court


----------



## supermoquette (29 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Là j'écoute "la bacchante" sur le dernier album de Jean-Louis Murat.
> 
> Excellent album.


plagia


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Avril 2005)

et voila,


----------



## MrStone (29 Avril 2005)

...encore une fille qui chante... :love:


----------



## jahrom (29 Avril 2005)

Djul'z box 1&2 au boulot...


----------



## steinway (29 Avril 2005)

detente :


----------



## Foguenne (29 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> plagia



A bon ?   
Ma culture musicale étant ce qu'elle est, je ne suis pas au courant.


----------



## Foguenne (29 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Avant de finir de m'en dégoûter définitivement pour l'avoir trop écouté ces derniers temps  :hein:  :sick: je viens vous relater ce qui passe dans mes oreilles actuellement :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca semble très très sympa. 
Je vais me le procurer.


----------



## IceandFire (29 Avril 2005)

Recent Tracks
Plugin ID: osx, Version: 1.0.1
1	The Cure - Want	 12:09:03 CEST, April 29 2005
2	The Cure - Mint Car	 12:05:31 CEST, April 29 2005
3	Björk - Pagan Poetry	 11:59:09 CEST, April 29 2005
4	Björk - joga	 11:54:02 CEST, April 29 2005
5	Björk - immature (mark bell's version)	 11:50:54 CEST, April 29 2005
6	Björk - Army of Me (From Tank Girl OST)	 11:46:48 CEST, April 29 2005
7	Björk - Human Behaviour	 11:42:23 CEST, April 29 2005
8	Belle and Sebastian - Women's Realm	 11:22:15 CEST, April 29 2005
9	Belle and Sebastian - I fought in a war	 10:38:51 CEST, April 29 2005
10	Belle and Sebastian - The Model


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Avril 2005)

et hop, un classique.....


----------



## Foguenne (29 Avril 2005)

Là j'écoute l'excellent nouvel album du groupe Allemand Wir Sind Helden: "Von hier an blind" 
Ca peut-être sympa l'allemand chanté.


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Avril 2005)

et hop, avant d'aller manger.....


----------



## KARL40 (29 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Avant de finir de m'en dégoûter définitivement pour l'avoir trop écouté ces derniers temps :hein: :sick: je viens vous relater ce qui passe dans mes oreilles actuellement :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Je ne connaissais pas et je les ai vu hier sur scène ... Très très bon ! Mention spéciale pour la chanteuse qui s'amuse avec le public et qui tient parfaitement la scène ! Excellent concert avec le même bémol, trop court !!  
Je vais courir demain acheter leur disque et je vous conseille de faire de même !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Avril 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne connaissais pas et je les ai vu hier sur scène ... Très très bon ! Mention spéciale pour la chanteuse qui s'amuse avec le public et qui tient parfaitement la scène ! Excellent concert avec le même bémol, trop court !!
> Je vais courir demain acheter leur disque et je vous conseille de faire de même !



Il faut attendre demain ou bien on peut y aller aujourd'hui


----------



## KARL40 (29 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Il faut attendre demain ou bien on peut y aller aujourd'hui


 
Surtout y aller le samedi : cela permet de se croire en dehors de la société du spectacle ...


----------



## toph (30 Avril 2005)

là j'écoute le boucan de mes deux montres, et c'est pas terrible!!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (30 Avril 2005)




----------



## IceandFire (30 Avril 2005)

Recent Tracks
Plugin ID: osx, Version: 1.0.1
1	Miossec - Recouvrance	 12:07:52 CEST, April 30 2005
2	Miossec - Evoluer en 3ème division	 12:04:56 CEST, April 30 2005
3	Morrissey - Last Night I Dreamt That Somebody Loved Me (live)	 11:54:08 CEST, April 30 2005
4	Morrissey - You Know I Couldn't Last (live)	 11:49:15 CEST, April 30 2005
5	Morrissey - Irish Blood, English Heart (Live)	 11:46:25 CEST, April 30 2005
6	Morrissey - Shoplifters Of The World Unite (live)	 11:43:03 CEST, April 30 2005
7	Morrissey - The More You Ignore Me, The Closer I Get (Live)	 11:38:07 CEST, April 30 2005
8	Morrissey - There Is A Light That Never Goes Out (live)	 11:33:16 CEST, April 30 2005
9	Morrissey - Subway Train/Munich Air Disaster 1958 (live)	 11:30:00 CEST, April 30 2005
10	Morrissey - Let Me Kiss You (Live)	 11:26:22 CEST, April 30 2005


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (30 Avril 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Recent Tracks
> Plugin ID: osx, Version: 1.0.1
> 1	Miossec - Recouvrance	 12:07:52 CEST, April 30 2005
> 2	Miossec - Evoluer en 3ème division	 12:04:56 CEST, April 30 2005
> ...



10/10    

Patrick Wolf


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (30 Avril 2005)

Même les enfants apprécient


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Avril 2005)

many more we'll have to die.....don't ask me why........


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Avril 2005)

oiu, je fais un petit blocage Eels, mais ça dure depuis des années......







*ps: question a 100$: dans kill Bill2,il y a un mix de "she's not there" et ça commence quand le petite regarde la tele avec se mere chez bill.....juste quand le dessin anime commence par "il n'avait pas peur du shogun....."
vous en connaissez le titre exact et l'auteur....???  *


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> *ps: question a 100$: dans kill Bill2,il y a un mix de "she's not there" et ça commence quand le petite regarde la tele avec se mere chez bill.....juste quand le dessin anime commence par "il n'avait pas peur du shogun....."
> vous en connaissez le titre exact et l'auteur....???  *



Ben, suffit de trouver la B.O. qui est somme toute sympathique dans l'ensemble, nan ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Avril 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Ben, suffit de trouver la B.O. qui est somme toute sympathique dans l'ensemble, nan ?



oui, mais j'aurais aimé l'acheter sur l'ITMS....et cette B.O. n'y est pas.....alors que l'auteur peut etre.....
je vais aller jusqu'a la FNAC, si je n'ai d'autre choix.....et m'en taper pour un bras de c*****


----------



## elektroseb (30 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Même les enfants apprécient




Pitchfork, éleveur de psychopathes


----------



## squarepusher (30 Avril 2005)

hello hello comment allez vous tous ?juste pour dire que j'écoutais le mix de Francois K. au sonar 2002...:love:
trop fort


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2005)

:love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (30 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> *ps: question a 100$: dans kill Bill2,il y a un mix de "she's not there" et ça commence quand le petite regarde la tele avec se mere chez bill.....juste quand le dessin anime commence par "il n'avait pas peur du shogun....."
> vous en connaissez le titre exact et l'auteur....???  *



A vérifier 

"About her" de Malcom MacLaren : collage de "She's not There" des Zombies et "St. Louis Blues" de WC Handy's


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (30 Avril 2005)




----------



## bompi (1 Mai 2005)

Jon Hassell "Powerspot"

L'invention, le talent : la corne de brume à son sommet


----------



## IceandFire (1 Mai 2005)

Keren Ann...obligé  le son qui va avec les images...  NOLITA en live ce soir c'était génial...


----------



## Nobody (1 Mai 2005)

Tôt le matin, pour vous réveiller complètement et servir d'exutoire à un trop plein d'amour, à une sérénité trop bisounoursienne, je vous recommande chaudement ceci. Juste une voix et des synthés accompagnés d'une vieille boite à rythme, une voix utilisée comme une guitare qui explore tous les registres possibles et imaginables, distorsionne, caresse, déchire, lamine, fouille les entrailles et vous laisse pantois, sur le carreau, implorant votre chien de vous laisser trouver refuge dans sa niche. Des morceaux comme "Frankie Teardrop" font réellement peur. Les vrais punks, c'était eux. Sorti en '77, déjà, il n'a pas pris une ride.


----------



## macarel (1 Mai 2005)

Fay lovsky: Origama, pour un reveil calme :love: 
Je sais, c'est ancien, mais j'étais amoureux de cette chanteuse :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (1 Mai 2005)

Petit message perso:
Non Pitchfork non ce n'est pas qui tu crois


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Mai 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Tôt le matin, pour vous réveiller complètement et servir d'exutoire à un trop plein d'amour, à une sérénité trop bisounoursienne, je vous recommande chaudement ceci. Juste une voix et des synthés accompagnés d'une vieille boite à rythme, une voix utilisée comme une guitare qui explore tous les registres possibles et imaginables, distorsionne, caresse, déchire, lamine, fouille les entrailles et vous laisse pantois, sur le carreau, implorant votre chien de vous laisser trouver refuge dans sa niche. Des morceaux comme "Frankie Teardrop" font réellement peur. Les vrais punks, c'était eux. Sorti en '77, déjà, il n'a pas pris une ride.




 

Alan Vega


----------



## IceandFire (1 Mai 2005)

Je repars sur Nolita...  doux, sucré et ..... enfin i like it...


----------



## Malow (1 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et voila,



Bravo pour ce choiw, j'adore moi aussi!


----------



## IceandFire (1 Mai 2005)

journée Keren today...nice day...  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (1 Mai 2005)

Bon un ptit interlude avec Belle and Sebastian


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Mai 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Bon un ptit interlude avec Belle and Sebastian



heureusement que le forum du groupe n'est pas mis à jour - j'envisage le pire


----------



## IceandFire (1 Mai 2005)

O h l'autre hey !!!!    on ira ou tu voudras...   ....


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Mai 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> O h l'autre hey !!!!    on ira ou tu voudras...   ....



C'est Richard Burns pas Chelsea Burns


----------



## IceandFire (1 Mai 2005)

Non Chelsea Burns sur Nolita   
ps : je préférais ton autre devise en guise de signature


----------



## teo (1 Mai 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Pitchfork, éleveur de psychopathes


mais non... faut former les oreilles très jeunes 

Sinon, là, je reviens d'un long week-end où seuls les oiseaux et quelques solos de piano et violon nous ont égayé les oreilles... une merveille de nature.


Là je me fais _Mustang_ de Murat, longue passion pour ce gars-là... enfin c'est une longue histoire. Même s'il m'énerve aussi.   

Metric ça a l'air fort sympathique, allez dans la partie mp3 en écoute...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> mais non... faut former les oreilles très jeunes
> 
> Sinon, là, je reviens d'un long week-end où seuls les oiseaux et quelques solos de piano et violon nous ont égayé les oreilles... une merveille de nature.
> 
> ...



Il ne faut pas les habituer trop tôt à la soupe   En plus ils auront une maman _a priori_


----------



## macarel (1 Mai 2005)

Là, c'est Rod Stewart, Gasoline alley. Je suis un peu dans le nostalgique ce temps-ci


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Mai 2005)

bon, j'ecoute le nouveau Eels....pas mal du tout.....

et j'enchaine avec


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, j'ecoute le nouveau Eels....pas mal du tout.....
> 
> et j'enchaine avec



J'ai proposé une réponse à ta question sur Kill Bill 2


----------



## IceandFire (1 Mai 2005)

Tiens au fait hier j'ai rencontré Doriand aussi..; il est très cool ce mec... un dandy juste ce qu'il faut


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Mai 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> J'ai proposé une réponse à ta question sur Kill Bill 2



 j'avais pas vu, 

Boulage....!


----------



## molgow (1 Mai 2005)

Ce soir :


----------



## teo (2 Mai 2005)

j'hésite à mettre de la musique... le prof parle quand même


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> j'hésite à mettre de la musique... le prof parle quand même



Teo 

Je vais m'écouter du Prince - pas trop longtemps quand même - pour compenser ton absence


----------



## KARL40 (2 Mai 2005)

Au lieu d'écouter Prince, as-tu été acheté le METRIC ?


----------



## IceandFire (2 Mai 2005)

Recent Tracks
Plugin ID: osx, Version: 1.0.1
1	Keren Ann - Polly	 11:44:49 CEST, May 2 2005
2	Keren Ann - Not Going Anywhere	 11:41:11 CEST, May 2 2005
3	Keren Ann - Midi Dans Le Salon De La Duchesse	 11:36:16 CEST, May 2 2005
4	Keren Ann - Chelsea Burns	 11:32:05 CEST, May 2 2005
5	Keren Ann - l'Onde Amère	 11:29:08 CEST, May 2 2005
6	Keren Ann - Que N'ai-je	 11:25:40 CEST, May 2 2005
7	Beck - Loser	 11:21:31 CEST, May 2 2005
8	Bloem De Ligny - Blue Nix	 11:17:00 CEST, May 2 2005
9	The Cranberries - Cranberries - Does anyone care	 11:12:04 CEST, May 2 2005
10	Belle and Sebastian - Turn, Turn, Turn (Byrds Cover)


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Mai 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Au lieu d'écouter Prince, as-tu été acheté le METRIC ?



je ne suis pas sorti samedi


----------



## iTof (2 Mai 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Il ne faut pas les habituer trop tôt à la soupe  En plus ils auront une maman _a priori_


c'est bien cela le problème : Lara Fabian pour elle, Cenobita pour le petit  

> et  à l'expat' 
T'as bien fait ton cartable ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Mai 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien cela le problème : Lara Fabian pour elle, Cenobita pour le petit
> 
> > et  à l'expat'
> T'as bien fait ton cartable ?



Dans mon profil last.fm les tatapoum, gothiques et groupes de psychopathes ne tiennent pas le pavé


----------



## teo (2 Mai 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Teo
> 
> Je vais m'écouter du Prince - pas trop longtemps quand même - pour compenser ton absence


hé hé hé...
méfiez vous je ne suis pas loin...

là j'écoute BBE et Plastic dream sur mon H&B Cube, d'une oreille car le cours me gonfle un peu...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> hé hé hé...
> méfiez vous je ne suis pas loin...
> 
> là j'écoute BBE et Plastic dream sur mon H&B Cube, d'une oreille car le cours me gonfle un peu...



déjà


----------



## jpmiss (2 Mai 2005)

Moi en ce moment c'est ça:


----------



## KARL40 (2 Mai 2005)

Bah là .... Je sais pas quoi écouter .....   .... ça m'embête un peu d'ailleurs de perdre un quart d'heure pour me décider .... Alors que je dois sortir dans 5 mn !!!


----------



## IceandFire (2 Mai 2005)

dans ces cas là itunes aléatoire !!!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Mai 2005)

et la partition ,


----------



## macarel (2 Mai 2005)

Rod stewart stay with me (à fond)  :love:  :love:


----------



## teo (2 Mai 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> déjà




Là c'est _Gasoline Man_ des Youngs Gods, sur _TV Sky_ avant dodo.
Sinon, on a accès au net, je veux arriver à me connecter à AS-Last.fm , je pourrai peut-être écouter nos radios ! On a un très bon débit ! 
Ca devrait marcher avec WMP ou un équivalent pour XP !
Ca fait tt drôle !


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Mai 2005)

Mais dit mon kikidou, ça serait pas un peu de la daube ça ???


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Là c'est _Gasoline Man_ des Youngs Gods, sur _TV Sky_


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais dit mon kikidou, ça serait pas un peu de la daube ça ???



la daube c'est de la même famille que la teube


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Mai 2005)

oui tout à fait.


----------



## bompi (2 Mai 2005)

Après le sympathique "Sam'Suffy" de Marc Moulin (le titre est un peu crétin, quand même ...) on enchaîne paisiblement avec John Lewis et son Modern Jazz Quartet "Pyramid". Avant de se pager avec "Evolution" du même John Lewis mais là, tout seul comme un grand. Grand.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> John Lewis mais là, tout seul comme un grand. Grand.



excellent


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Mai 2005)

Mes burnes !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2005)

:love:


----------



## teo (3 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais dit mon kikidou, ça serait pas un peu de la daube ça ???



C'est tellement couillu qu'en t'effleurant les oreilles, ça te ferait remoner le futal dans la raie du c**


----------



## IceandFire (3 Mai 2005)

oulà c'est plus de la musique là !!!!! 

moi je revis mon adolescence (elle est pas si loin !!!) avec COCK ROBIN...le best of...tain j'adore....!!!!
Quelle voix ce Peter kingsberry....
j'avais tout en cassette acheté du commerce  on mettait ça à fond dans la golf GTI première génération de mon meilleur ami eric...ah lalaaaaaaa......!!!!! c'était bien....


----------



## Foguenne (3 Mai 2005)

Là, j'écoute "My friend Dario" de Vitalic, c'est facile mais bougrement efficace pour me réveiller. 

Ca me mets d'humeur coquine.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Mai 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Là, j'écoute "My friend Dario" de Vitalic, c'est facile mais bougrement efficace pour me réveiller.
> 
> Ca me mets d'humeur coquine.




*Voilà un excellent choix que je ne peux que cautionner*   
 :love:


----------



## bompi (3 Mai 2005)

Bin, ce matin, après Thievery Corporation "The Cosmic Game" (un peu de poésie) et Richard H. Kirk "The Idea of Justice" (un peu de techno), j'enchaîne sur Martial Solal "At Newport '53" (beaucoup de virtuosité, beaucoup de talent et pas mal d'humour).


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Mai 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> oulà c'est plus de la musique là !!!!!
> 
> moi je revis mon adolescence (elle est pas si loin !!!) avec COCK ROBIN...le best of...tain j'adore....!!!!
> Quelle voix ce Peter kingsberry....
> j'avais tout en cassette acheté du commerce  on mettait ça à fond dans la golf GTI première génération de mon meilleur ami eric...ah lalaaaaaaa......!!!!! c'était bien....



Ah Peter Kingsberry. Il a fait deux albums solo très bien après la fin de Cock Robin.

Là j'écoute Radio RNT sur iTunes
Pour écouter c'est par là 
Vachement bien


----------



## IceandFire (3 Mai 2005)

oué Peter is king !!!  à priori ils devraient se reformer le temps d'un album les Cock Rob'  wait & see...


----------



## teo (3 Mai 2005)

Trop bon, last.fm fonctionne nickel en salle de cours...
là c'est Bowie


----------



## macdani (3 Mai 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup l'ambiance glauque, digne de Jack l'éventreur, fin XiXè dans les quartiers sombres de londres, un peu loufoque à la Jules Verne qui aurait trop lu Frankenstein.... tout ça sans grosses guitares ni hurlements. Très bon.




Je connais pas,ça a l?air pas mal?
J?aimerais écouter quelques morceaux,j?ai rien trouvé sur le net qui puisse me permettre d? en écouter?(ni sur fnac.com)
Moi aussi j?aime ce genre d?ambiance glauque et loufoque (à la Tim Burton?)
J?espère pouvoir découvrir cet album.



 :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Mai 2005)

ben oui...


----------



## macdani (3 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> ben oui...


 :

No comment... :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## teo (4 Mai 2005)

un petit _Surrender_ de Chemicals Brother (sur _Surrender_)
suivi du -gratuit cette semaine sur le Store- _Burning Sands_ de Silicon Soul sur _Starring into space_ que j'aime bien, et ce morceau et le groupe (_Right On..._). Bizarre sur le iTMS ils mettent un e à Silicone. Il me semblait que c'était sans, mais bon...

Ce dernier morceau est parfait pour la nuit  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mai 2005)

Phil collins eh oui !!! :d et Stephan Eicher Engelberg...


----------



## teo (4 Mai 2005)

Ma Profile radio... donc là c'est Stones de Sonic Youth, un choix de Mr. Stone, en tout cas, c'est le player qui me le dit


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Ma Profile radio... donc là c'est Stones de Sonic Youth, un choix de Mr. Stone, en tout cas, c'est le player qui me le dit



Comme l'impression que je dois pas être beaucoup représenté dans cette radio


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mai 2005)

Là non plus   Belle & Sebastian....


----------



## KARL40 (4 Mai 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Phil collins eh oui !!! ..


 
Je suis générallement très ouvert aux choix musicaux des gens, mais là  

Pour revenir à des choses plus sérieuses, dans le ipod ce matin :






FUGAZI :love:


----------



## teo (4 Mai 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Comme l'impression que je dois pas être beaucoup représenté dans cette radio


   pas tort...

là c'est Pet Shop Boys, You Choose sur Release, sur la personnal radio de bunkadoo


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Mai 2005)

Rapper's delight de Sugarhill Gang


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Mai 2005)




----------



## toys (4 Mai 2005)

Camille j aime bien sa repose.


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mai 2005)

GENESIS LIVE..; "ça" me donne la pêche !!!  parce que l'on peut dire : "cela" me donne la pêche


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> Camille j aime bien sa repose.


----------



## teo (4 Mai 2005)

Xpansions avec _Move your body_, un classique house :love:


_Last.FM/Audioscrobbler: le profil de groupe est enfin à jour après 3 mois d'absence  ! Un petit tour dans ma signature et hop vous y serez..._


----------



## toys (5 Mai 2005)

un truc hip hop jungo que je ne connais pas mais s'est bon!!!!!!!


----------



## Foguenne (5 Mai 2005)

Voici une chanson qui met une pêche d'enfer. 

"La réalité" d'Amadou et Mariam.  

J'écoute ça et je danse sur ma chaise. 

L'album est vraiment très chouette, j'adore !!!


----------



## Foguenne (5 Mai 2005)

C'est dernier temps, je découvre pas mal de truc très sympa sur le Store.

Arsenal, de la pop, dance, multi-genre. Ce morceaux est très sympa, le reste de l'album n'est pas en reste.   

Ce morceau-ci est également très sympa dès la première écoute.  


http://www.arsenal-music.com/


----------



## mado (5 Mai 2005)

C'est vrai que ça vaut le coup d'écouter ce qu'elle raconte cette jeune fille 

Même si le fil est cassé. Et bien cassé. Y'a des accrocs irréparables.
Et que je ne me sens aucun goût pour la couture !

:love:


----------



## richard-deux (5 Mai 2005)

En ce moment:  :love:


----------



## Foguenne (5 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que ça vaut le coup d'écouter ce qu'elle raconte cette jeune fille
> 
> Même si le fil est cassé. Et bien cassé. Y'a des accrocs irréparables.
> Et que je ne me sens aucun goût pour la couture !
> ...




Tu peux être plus explicite ???


----------



## richard-deux (5 Mai 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux être plus explicite ???


Loin d'être ma tasse de thé, c'est Camille.
Son album s'appelle Le Fil.


----------



## teo (5 Mai 2005)

toujours pas écouté cet album de Camille. En même temps, y'a pas le feu au lac, vu mes finances 

Là, iTunes a pris les rênes de mes écoutes et c'est:

_Tempus fugit _de The Stan Getz Quartet sur _Cool Jazz - The Essential Collection_

_Left to my own devices_ de Pet Shop Boys sur _Discography_

_Stop! In the name of love_ de Bang Gang sur _Something wrong_

_Don't Be Light_ de Air de _10000 Hz Legend_

_Aravibes_ de Stan Lefort & JC Sindress sur _Dancefloor FG 04_


----------



## mado (5 Mai 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux être plus explicite ???


 
Désolée.
Mais je vois que quelqu'un a précisé les références musicales.


----------



## Berthold (5 Mai 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Mai 2005)

j'ai du mal a me lever et j'ai un brin de nostalgie alors.....:


----------



## Avril-VII (5 Mai 2005)

J'ai refait marcher la platine vynile de papa.
Et à chaque fois qu eje vais dans sa collection de vinyls, je fait de nouvelles trouvailles.

Comme :






ou encore :

-Un 33 tour de daho
-Un 45 et un 33 tour de Orchestral manoeuvres in the dark

Voilà, c'était mes découvertes du jour, dans la collection de papa.

N'empêche que les pochettes de ces disques sont toujours de vétritables chefs d'oeuvres !


----------



## IceandFire (5 Mai 2005)

ça c'est sur que le vinyl c'est beau... et U2 c'est bon


----------



## teo (5 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> J'ai refait marcher la platine vynile de papa.
> Et à chaque fois qu eje vais dans sa collection de vinyls, je fait de nouvelles trouvailles.
> 
> (...)
> ...




Purée... je me prend un coup de vieux... pourrai-je être un papa tel que décrit?   
La réponse est irrémédiablement Oui.   
Plus de certitudes encore pour la Saint Honoré 

Sinon, là je monomanie à pleins tubes pris le dernier Jimmy S (_home again_) et surtout surtout
_Banquet_ de Bloc Party.
Points communs: des voix à tomber et des rythmes à tuer le danseur en fin de nuit :love:


----------



## macmarco (5 Mai 2005)

En parlant de U2...
Là, c'est Angel of Harlem.   :love:


----------



## IceandFire (5 Mai 2005)

héhéhéhé mon père Marco       Celtic's Brothers  :love: :love:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (5 Mai 2005)

_"Again"_ de *Archive* et _"Passenger"_ de *Powderfinger* : 2 musts à découvrir absolument pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas


----------



## toys (5 Mai 2005)

paris combo


----------



## toys (5 Mai 2005)

je viens de retrouver un bon gros shaolin soul.
s'est bon, sa groove, y a pas a dire on sait plus faire de soul de nos jours .


----------



## Burzum (5 Mai 2005)

Nine Inch Nails
: Wumpscut :
No Doubt
Skinny Puppy
Nirvana
Burzum


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (5 Mai 2005)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> Nine Inch Nails
> : Wumpscut :
> No Doubt
> Skinny Puppy
> ...



Et moi que l'on a traité d'éleveurs de psychopathes


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (5 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, là je monomanie à pleins tubes pris le dernier Jimmy S (_home again_) et surtout surtout
> _Banquet_ de Bloc Party.
> Points communs: des voix à tomber et des rythmes à tuer le danseur en fin de nuit :love:



et la différence ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Mai 2005)

Bruce...  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (5 Mai 2005)

--------


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Mai 2005)

et là, le dernier Charlelie... étonnant... excellent    :love:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (5 Mai 2005)

François De Roubaix...


----------



## teo (5 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> et la différence ?




Euh...   

un est... noir et l'autre est... blanc ?  

A part ça là, c'est euh... DM, avec _Personal Jesus (François K's Pump mix)_  
oui, je sais...

_MP: mais quel est ce nouveau pseudo ?
non ! je résisterai à m'appeler, chais pas... T O ?   _


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Mai 2005)

Toujours la même litanie...

Des merdes qui se suivent et se ressemblent...


----------



## teo (5 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Toujours la même litanie...
> 
> Des merdes qui se suivent et se ressemblent...




et toujours la même rengaine...   

Comme quoi la vie est un éternel recommencement


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Mai 2005)

oui hein..


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (5 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> et toujours la même rengaine...
> 
> Comme quoi la vie est un éternel recommencement



pas tout à fait le futal n'est pas tombé


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (5 Mai 2005)

_Lucy
_*zZz*


----------



## hegemonikon (5 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> _Lucy
> _*zZz*



C'est quoi ce nouveau pseudo ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (5 Mai 2005)




----------



## hegemonikon (5 Mai 2005)

Si j'osais je ferais une remarque surs les commémorations du moment mais je n'ose


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (5 Mai 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Si j'osais je ferais une remarque surs les commémorations du moment mais je n'ose


----------



## hegemonikon (5 Mai 2005)

Je vois qu'on a des goûts un peu déviant


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (5 Mai 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Je vois qu'on a des goûts un peu déviant



Si peu


----------



## hegemonikon (5 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Si peu



J'ai le même sur 33T en polonais: Lêve toi et marche ?


----------



## toys (6 Mai 2005)

ce soir s'est soirée déprime portishead live


----------



## iTof (6 Mai 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ce nouveau pseudo ?


 c'est qu'il a de gros problèmes pour se concentrer   selon les sites il change, donc comme cela c'est plus simple :rateau:
> petit info :modo: je vais certainement avoir des stats en dents de "Si" sur AS/Last.fm

I'M AN IPOD MINI POWERED :love: :love:


----------



## iTof (6 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> J'ai refait marcher la platine vynile de papa.
> Et à chaque fois qu eje vais dans sa collection de vinyls, je fait de nouvelles trouvailles.
> 
> Comme :
> ...


> ce que j'aimerais revenir dans le temps pour (re)découvrir ça   



			
				macmarco a dit:
			
		

> En parlant de U2...
> Là, c'est Angel of Harlem.  :love:


> que du bon en ce temps :love:



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là j'écoute la bého d' "Until the end of the world" de Wim Wenders.
> 
> Ça correspond bien à mon feeling du moment et l'atonie fièvreuse de mon p'tit...


> un film mythique avec un BO hallucinante :love:



			
				Burzum a dit:
			
		

> Nine Inch Nails
> : Wumpscut :
> No Doubt
> Skinny Puppy
> ...


> bonjour et bienvenue sur ce fil 
tu vas te faire un pote toi 



			
				Brioches Pitch a dit:
			
		

> Et moi que l'on a traité d'éleveurs de psychopathes



:love:

> pour M. sonnyboy : j'ai The Allman Brothers, du Tony Joe White et autres Chris Whitley sur mon Popod...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2005)

AC/DC - thunderstruck .... ca fait toujours plaisir :love:

par contre, je viens d'eclate mon lecteur mp3, c'est la misére...  :affred:


----------



## toph (6 Mai 2005)

le put.... de bruit que fait cette mer... de PC qu'il y a au boulot


----------



## teo (6 Mai 2005)

Pour finir ma nuit de travail:
JS - Ugress - Bright Eyes et là, par hasard (merci iTunes !), _Banquet _de BP, version album :love:


----------



## Berthold (6 Mai 2005)

Et de nouveau un petit *TOOL - LATERALUS*, un peu violent pour se réveiller, mais bon...


----------



## Berthold (6 Mai 2005)

Marso a dit:
			
		

> [...] Nightwish (métal symphonique)
> 
> Si quelqu'un a des groupes à me proposer dans le même genre, qu'il se manifeste, donné moi en plus


Connais-tu *Within Temptation* ?




Ils ont sorti plusieurs albums, je ne connais que celui-ci, qui devrait te convenir  ...


----------



## Burzum (6 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

>




J'aime bien Sopor Aeternus ausssi, mais à petite dose.


----------



## Burzum (6 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Et moi que l'on a traité d'éleveurs de psychopathes










Ce ne sont pas des psychopates, eux...


----------



## teo (6 Mai 2005)

Machtwechsel de Feindflug sur Vierte Version
C'est last.fm, c'est la radio de Pitch, pas particuluièrement lui mais je suis sur qu'il aime...   


C'est dur le matin... je vais zapper je sens


----------



## KARL40 (6 Mai 2005)

Babylon Burning par The RUTS


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (6 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Machtwechsel de Feindflug sur Vierte Version
> C'est last.fm, c'est la radio de Pitch, pas particuluièrement lui mais je suis sur qu'il aime...
> 
> 
> C'est dur le matin... je vais zapper je sens



miantenant c'est passé à Coldplay  - quel grand écart


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Mai 2005)

Moi, c'est un Bob Marley que je ne connaissais pas et que j'ai trouvé dans la discothèque de mes parents...
Mes parents écoutent Bob Marley... C'est dingue


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Mai 2005)

Cassandra Wilson ,new moon daugther :Strange Fruit


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Mai 2005)

Pour l'instant c'est "Bleed Like Me" de Garbage et le dernier Gwen Stefani "Love Angel Music Baby" :love:


----------



## IceandFire (6 Mai 2005)

Lady & Bird...  ça me plait, c'est bon oh oui c'est bon et cela me plait  petit cours de Français et d'orthographe...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (6 Mai 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> c'est qu'il a de gros problèmes pour se concentrer   selon les sites il change, donc comme cela c'est plus simple :rateau:



C'est vous - toi, hegemonikon et d'autres dont je tais le nom - qui êtes dans l'incapacité de switcher d'un espace à l'autre et de retenir deux pseudos différents et qui vous étonnez de cette absence de conformisme de ma part - pour certains c'est étonnant   


			
				iTof a dit:
			
		

> > petit info :modo: je vais certainement avoir des stats en dents de "Si" sur AS/Last.fm
> 
> I'M AN IPOD MINI POWERED :love: :love:



Has Been


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Mai 2005)

Mais ma parole, c'est la mode de changer de pseudo mon ptit Pitchfork :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Mais ma parole, c'est la mode de changer de pseudo mon ptit Pitchfork :love:



c'est un garçon très "tendance"    :rateau:


----------



## squarepusher (6 Mai 2005)

Hello les jeunes !
ce matin c'est Alleluyark de Ark:love:


----------



## IceandFire (6 Mai 2005)

1	Pixies	
65
2	Morrissey	
33
3	Keren Ann	
29
4	The Smiths	
22
5	Franz Ferdinand	
17
6	Depeche Mode	
15
6	Bloc Party	
15
8	The Cure	
14
8	The White Stripes	
14
10	Emiliana Torrini	
12


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Mai 2005)

John Coltrane ,Stellar Regions :Offering ,15 février 1967


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Mai 2005)

un autre :sun ship ,1965 avec (encore ,plus très longtemps) Elvin Jones à la batterie ,Mc Coy Tyner ,piano ,Jimmy Garrisson contrebasse (jusqu'au bout lui )... Attaining ,sublime...
aucune formation entièrement acoustique n'a joué aussi fort ...


----------



## Nobody (6 Mai 2005)

Quand j'ai appris qu'il passait au Palais des Beau-Arts à Bruxelles le 18 juin (faudra faire l'appel  ) avec Todd Rundgren, j'ai aussitôt ressorti ce live qui a tout d'un best of (comme c'est souvent le cas pour les live) de Joe Jackson. Une pure merveille enregistrée par un type à moitié fou (si vous n'êtes pas un petit peu fou, c'est que vous l'êtes complètement!  ) qui a un sens de la mélodie incroyable, une pêche pas possible et des rythmes finalement bien dans le personnage, tout comme ses textes, d'ailleurs.
Si vous avez la possibilité d'aller le voir à Bruxelles, n'hésitez surtout pas: ce sera certainement grand! Moi, je peux pas y aller: j'ai piscine.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2005)

Du Monk dans les oreilles du rêve dans la tête


----------



## Avril-VII (6 Mai 2005)

Au fait, j'ai écouté again de archive que l'un d'entre vous conseillait hier...
C'est transcendant ! 
Je ne conaissais pas.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (6 Mai 2005)

*Pela 
Paul Is Dead

*


----------



## Avril-VII (6 Mai 2005)

Je voulais juste vous dire que pour ceux qui aiment la musique, L'antenne Europe1 propose une emission de 14H à 15H sur l'actualité musicale.
Le tout animé par Thierry Lecamp.
Moi j'aime beaucoup.

Tout à l'heure on nous passait : Hotel California :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (6 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Je voulais juste vous dire que pour ceux qui aiment la musique, L'antenne Europe1 propose une emission de 14H à 15H sur l'actualité musicale.
> Le tout animé par Thierry Lecamp.
> Moi j'aime beaucoup.
> 
> Tout à l'heure on nous passait : Hotel California :love:



Actualité et Hotel California : cherchez l'erreur

Et ceux qui aiment l'agriculture tu leur conseilles de regarder "La ferme les célébrités" ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2005)

Pitch/machin/truc/chose a dit:
			
		

> Actualité et Hotel California : cherchez l'erreur
> 
> Et ceux qui aiment l'agriculture tu leur conseilles de regarder "La ferme les célébrités" ?



t'as mal bouffé


----------



## IceandFire (6 Mai 2005)

Joe Jackson est un dieu vivant  j'espère qu'il passera en France...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (6 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je me prépare une compil' pour rouler hors la loi toute la nuit en Camaro sur les autoroutes désertes _(il va se passer un moment avant que j'écoute cela dans les conditions ci-dessus)_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le rêve


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mai 2005)

et hop......


----------



## KARL40 (6 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Actualité et Hotel California : cherchez l'erreur
> 
> Et ceux qui aiment l'agriculture tu leur conseilles de regarder "La ferme les célébrités" ?


 
   Trop fort !


----------



## Avril-VII (6 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Actualité et Hotel California : cherchez l'erreur
> 
> Et ceux qui aiment l'agriculture tu leur conseilles de regarder "La ferme les célébrités" ?



Ils sortaient une compil ou un dvd je croit.
:rateau:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (6 Mai 2005)

_Lucy
*zZz
*_Sound of Lucy


----------



## bompi (6 Mai 2005)

Bin là, c'est shuffle total (ou presque) : donc tout passe dans tous les sens ...
"Saul and David" de Carl Nielsen (dir. Neeme Järvi)
du luth, Thelonious Monk, The Arditti String Quartet, de la viole de gambe, Brian Eno, Air Liquide, Lush, Suzanne Vega, New Musik (ah !! New Musik), Philip Glass, Fats Waller, Earl Hines, Art Tatum, Teddy Wilson ... 

ET là, royal : "Campanistas de Cristal" par Noro Morales   
Oooppsss !! Le temps d'écrire et nous en sommes à "Pardon my English !" de Antonio Carlos Jobim ...


----------



## IceandFire (6 Mai 2005)

Lush je valide


----------



## KARL40 (6 Mai 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Lush je valide



Album "Spooky" ? 
 :love:


----------



## IceandFire (6 Mai 2005)

oui mais pas seulement  :love:


----------



## richard-deux (7 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> David Bowie : Outside, version 2.
> :love:
> :love:



Si tu aimes cet album de Bowie, essaie de mettre la main sur celui-ci.


----------



## Burzum (7 Mai 2005)

Aujourd'hui


----------



## Burzum (7 Mai 2005)

Un lien pour tout savoir (ou presque) de la musique Indus :

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Musique_industrielle


----------



## teo (7 Mai 2005)

_What time is love (Acid brass v. K)_  de 2K, la version fanfare/bras du morceau de KLF.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Mai 2005)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> Un lien pour tout savoir (ou presque) de la musique Indus :
> 
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Musique_industrielle



Un Newbie


----------



## bompi (7 Mai 2005)

Pour hier : c'était bien "Spooky" de Lush. J'avais oublié que c'était si sympa, Lush. J'ai passé des mois à ripper ma discothèque [pfff ... et pas encore fini : ça prend du temps] et je commence à réécouter les "vieilleries" ...

Là, c'est Cocteau Twins "Sunburst and snowblind". 1983 ... là, on se chope un peu les boules, voyez ...


----------



## elektroseb (7 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Un Newbie



 

... moi en dehors du disco...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Mai 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> ... moi en dehors du disco...



cette année à Dour, ce sera Disco all night long


----------



## elektroseb (7 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> cette année à Dour, ce sera Disco all night long



Gogol et la Horde: c'est vraiment trés fou la disco


----------



## MacEntouziast (7 Mai 2005)

*Là tout de suite :*


----------



## bompi (7 Mai 2005)

Gogol 1er : je n'ai plus entendu cela depuis des lustres 

Quant à MacEntouziast : euh ... c'est quoi au juste le CD ?


----------



## vm (7 Mai 2005)

aller j'y vais moi

voila ses dernier temps

R.E.M.
In Time





Tori Amos
Little Earthquakes





Bush Kate
The Kick Inside





The Fine Young Cannibals
The Raw & The Cooked


----------



## le banni (7 Mai 2005)

et hop:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Mai 2005)

le banni a dit:
			
		

> et hop:



*Ah, parce que tu as de la musique au fond de ta cave ?*


----------



## MacEntouziast (7 Mai 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> ....Quant à MacEntouziast : euh ... c'est quoi au juste le CD ?


_
*the return of jack splash*_
par _plant life_ enfin quoi, c'est évident, tu n'arrives pas à lire ???


----------



## le banni (7 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ah, parce que tu as de la musique au fond de ta cave ?*



je sors jamais sans mon Ipod......et il me reste encore un peu de batterie....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Mai 2005)

le banni a dit:
			
		

> je sors jamais sans mon Ipod......et il me reste encore un peu de batterie....



*Faut espérer qu'il te reste 24 heures d'autonomie...  *


----------



## le banni (7 Mai 2005)

quand on aura plus de batterie on chantera.....le pire c'est que j'en ai que pour 24 h mais les autres.........


----------



## naas (7 Mai 2005)

Alors j'ai un problème
je suis en train d'écouter *the arcade fire* en fond d'écran (sonore  ) et franchement malgré toutes les critiques de pitchfork (l'autre pas le notre :bebe: ) je n'avais jamais accroché  et là ce con d'album est en train de rentrer dans la tête comme les youngs marble l'avaient fait en leur temps , c'est normal ça ou pas docteur ?

au fait j'ai un copain qui m'a passé *the shins* en jurant ses grands dieux être devant la next big thing :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2005)

my funny valentine...  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (8 Mai 2005)

Trio mocoto do brasil excellent !!! et Jorane son album live...


----------



## iTof (8 Mai 2005)

Primal Scream, INXS,Garbage, Soup Dragon, Letfield, Morcheeba, Tasmin Archer, Travis, Hooverphonic, DM, ... :rateau:

> salut Ice 

BOMPI, merci pour Lush  Mon frangin, doit bien avoir Spooky qui traîne quelque part.


----------



## iTof (8 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> C'est vous - toi, hegemonikon et d'autres dont je tais le nom - qui êtes dans l'incapacité de switcher d'un espace à l'autre et de retenir deux pseudos différents et qui vous étonnez de cette absence de conformisme de ma part
> 
> Has Been


> relis-toi et tu riras :rateau:  
Merci Modern_Thing 



			
				Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Has Been


> et j'aime être hors de toute mode :rateau:
et comme cela, j'ai eu tout le temps de choisir la couleur :rateau:

:love: et dire que j'ai loupé tous ces flux positifs... :love:


tout ça en écoutant Undertones


----------



## le banni (8 Mai 2005)

:sleep:...


----------



## le banni (8 Mai 2005)

re-hop....


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Mai 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> et j'aime être hors de toute mode :rateau:
> et comme cela, j'ai eu tout le temps de choisir la couleur :rateau:
> 
> :love: et dire que j'ai loupé tous ces flux positifs... :love:
> ...



Has been parce que sans téléphone : Le fossoyeur de l'ipod

Pour remplir ta bestiole : She Really Wants You


----------



## Burzum (8 Mai 2005)




----------



## KARL40 (8 Mai 2005)

Avant de partir, un p'tit SONIC YOUTH : "Youth against fascism"



 :rateau:


----------



## KARL40 (8 Mai 2005)

Suivi du "scooter&jinx" sur l'album Goo


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (8 Mai 2005)




----------



## naas (8 Mai 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Alors j'ai un problème
> je suis en train d'écouter *the arcade fire* en fond d'écran (sonore  ) et franchement malgré toutes les critiques de pitchfork (l'autre pas le notre :bebe: ) je n'avais jamais accroché  et là ce con d'album est en train de rentrer dans la tête comme les youngs marble l'avaient fait en leur temps , c'est normal ça ou pas docteur ?
> 
> au fait j'ai un copain qui m'a passé *the shins* en jurant ses grands dieux être devant la next big thing :mouais:


désolé de perturber votre petite liste de couvertures de CD (ou vinyls) mais euh... 
vous en pensez quoi VOUS de the arcarde fire et the shins ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Mai 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> désolé de perturber votre petite liste de couvertures de CD (ou vinyls) mais euh...
> vous en pensez quoi VOUS de the arcarde fire et the shins ?



Notre Pitchfork -  - a écrit cela sur le truc que l'on appelle son blog : Ma cabane au Canada


----------



## IceandFire (8 Mai 2005)

Hello les potes  ben the shins c'est bon, sympa, mais pas de claques dans la figure...  pour l'instant je suis accro de Bloem de Ligny .....


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2005)

là ? je rocke la nation avec Monsieur Paul D. Miller aka

*DJ SPOOKY*






cliquez sur l'image

​


----------



## Nioube (8 Mai 2005)

de top de top ce spooky !


----------



## steinway (8 Mai 2005)

Gershwin


----------



## steinway (8 Mai 2005)

et la suite :


----------



## macdani (8 Mai 2005)

Nioube a dit:
			
		

> de top de top ce spooky !



ça ne vaut pas dj Shadow...   :mouais:


----------



## Burzum (8 Mai 2005)




----------



## DandyWarhol (8 Mai 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> ... pour l'instant je suis accro de Bloem de Ligny .....



 

Moi en ce moment j'écoute pas mal Alanis Morissette! Je viens de la revoir en concert ça faisait longtemps que je ne l'avais pas vu  :love:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Mai 2005)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> et la suite :




je l'ai celui la ,C le rouleau de piano d'origine 1925 ...
moi j'adore Manhattan de Woody Allen...
le film commence par une vue des grattes ciels de NY sur fond de R in B...
sublime ...
en B&W en plus 
 :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Mai 2005)




----------



## alèm (9 Mai 2005)

macdani a dit:
			
		

> ça ne vaut pas dj Shadow...   :mouais:


 ah oui ? moi en vrai, je préfère DJ Nathan Milstein... euh sans le DJ devant... 

voire Booker Little...

ou allez kaki king pour aller au dodo


----------



## Berthold (9 Mai 2005)

Un excellent album de jazz-rock français, rock progressif, ça sonne un peu son Jeff Beck des années Wired avec des sons plus récents, plus agressifs.


----------



## teo (9 Mai 2005)

Toujours la profile radio de bunkadoo sur last.fm

j'ai c'est Bloodhoung Gang, avec _Fire Water Burn_ sur _One Fierce Beer Coaster_

Ce sont des petits cons, mais j'aime   

rhhhôôô... au fait si vous saviez toute la daube que j'ai pu écouter dans la nuit de samedi à dimanche! Sonnyboy en fait péter son stock de goudron et de plume...
On a été arrêté dans notre élan à 5h25 par un brutal arrêt de l'électricité   

Laisssseeeeeeeez-moaaaaaaaaa dansssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrr     :love:  

J'ai la voix rauque du hurleur fumeur...   

Bon maintenant c'est EBTG (Everything But the Girl) avec _Single (Photek Remix)_ sur _Like the Deserts Miss the Rain_

_Edit: si vous m'aviez vu en tisheurte rose Boulevard des hits "back to disco"...._ puis débardeur vert du même acabit...
_Note: convaincre les organisateurs de faire un marathon de 24h... c'est trop bon :love: _


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Mai 2005)




----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Mai 2005)

avec un collector: DA DA DA, pour ceux qui se souviennent!!!!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Mai 2005)




----------



## teo (9 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> avec un collector: DA DA DA, pour ceux qui se souviennent!!!!



_Est-ce qu'on cherche ou est-ce qu'on triche ?_

J'ai encore le 45 tours...

Dans les souvenirs qui tuent j'ai retrouvé mon 33t de Goldorak, c'est le BdH qui l'a dans ses archives. Y'a mes initiales dessus. :love:  :style:

sinon là, toujours la radio de bunkadoo sur last.fm: c'est Pulp avec _Mile End_ sur la BO de _Trainspotting_


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Mai 2005)

Mais comme c'est l'originale, c'est "Ich lieb' dich nicht, du liebst lich nicht"


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _Est-ce qu'on cherche ou est-ce qu'on triche ?_
> 
> J'ai encore le 45 tours...
> 
> ...



Les séquelles d'un week-end genevois ???


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (9 Mai 2005)

Ca faisait lgtmps, mais qu'est-ce que c'est bon...


----------



## teo (9 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Les séquelles d'un week-end genevois ???​



Farpaitement !  De bleu de bleu, j'ai même eu droit à _Master and Servant_... je me la suis joué DG de bas niveau 

Là c'est The Orb, avec _Lunar Orbit Four - Back Side Of The Moon_ sur _The Orb's Adventures Beyond The Ultraworld_.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Farpaitement !  De bleu de bleu, j'ai même eu droit à _Master and Servant_... je me la suis joué DG de bas niveau
> 
> Là c'est The Orb, avec _Lunar Orbit Four - Back Side Of The Moon_ sur _The Orb's Adventures Beyond The Ultraworld_.



bataille


----------



## teo (9 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> bataille



Affaire de goût ! moi je préfère le premier!

Maintenant (merci bunkadoo et sa radio) c'est _I Disappear_ de The Faint sur _Wet From Birth_


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Affaire de goût ! moi je préfère le premier!



je n'ai que celui-ci


----------



## squarepusher (10 Mai 2005)

voila ce qu'on trouve sur la toile en cherchant tard le soir des infos sur juan atkins /model500





attention Charles t'as ton imac qui va te tomber sur la tronche :rateau:
tout ca pour dire que j'écoute Classics de Model500 :love:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Mai 2005)

Un peu de calme et de détente avant d'aller dormir :sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mai 2005)

voila un groupe qui merite des eloges........


----------



## teo (10 Mai 2005)

La personal radio de _bunkadoo _sur _last.fm_ ne fonctionnant pas, pb de connexion ce matin, je suis passé à... la Planète bleue, l'émission de dimanche dernier, sur couleur3 ... un vrai plaisir qui me rappelle de bons souvenirs avec la Fée, revue le week-end dernier     :style: 

je dois encore avoir des K7 de vieilles émissions des années _nonantes_ ! 

Bonne journée à toutes et tous, sur la planète bleue...


----------



## KARL40 (10 Mai 2005)

Pour des raisons indépendantes de ma volonté :rose: , je n'ai pas pu vous dire que je me suis fait une journée "lapin" hier ... 
D'abord avec ECHO & THE BUNNYMEN






Puis avec les LITTLE RABBITS






C'est bon parfois un peu de "pop" parmi ce bruit ...


----------



## IceandFire (10 Mai 2005)

Bloem de Ligny addict... aidez moi !!!


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Mai 2005)

Du bon gros métal pour bien commencer la journée! :rateau:


----------



## turnover (10 Mai 2005)

Chantal goya  :bebe: :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Mai 2005)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Chantal goya  :bebe: :love:



Un ami de Teo ?


----------



## IceandFire (10 Mai 2005)

BLOEM DE LIGNY hollandaise...
album : Zink sorti en 1998..;depuis plus rien...
une ressemblance avec une certaine Personne...tant au niveau physique, que vocal et musical...
Troublant même...


----------



## teo (10 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Un ami de Teo ?



Fadaises... je n'ai jamais aimé Chantal Goya   

A la rigueur, au 5e degré, _Le lapin et le chasseur_

J'aime la daube, mais faut y'a des limites que je n'aime pas dépasser .


_Edit: j'écoute C3 en direct après la Planète Bleue de ce ouikende._


----------



## turnover (10 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Fadaises... je n'ai jamais aimé Chantal Goya
> 
> A la rigueur, au 5e degré, _Le lapin et le chasseur_
> 
> ...


La daube c'est avec du taureau   
Tu parles de civet peut-être   Le lièvre c'est meilleur   

 copaing


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Fadaises... je n'ai jamais aimé Chantal Goya
> 
> A la rigueur, au 5e degré, _Le lapin et le chasseur_
> 
> ...



Ah bon


----------



## Macounette (10 Mai 2005)

fraîchement acheté sur l'iTMS suisse hier soir peu après minuit... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2005)

Pitchou@ a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon



mon Pitchou@, c'est le printemps 

pourrais-tu mettre un peu de gaïeté et de couleurs dans tes posts


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Mai 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> mon Pitchou@, c'est le printemps
> 
> pourrais-tu mettre un peu de gaïeté et de couleurs dans tes posts



"Trop de couleurs distrait le spectateur" Jacques Tati


----------



## IceandFire (10 Mai 2005)

Meat Is Murder


----------



## KARL40 (10 Mai 2005)

Bigmouth strikes again :rateau:


----------



## IceandFire (10 Mai 2005)

that joke isn't funny anymore...


----------



## steinway (10 Mai 2005)

nelson freire


----------



## macarel (10 Mai 2005)

Bob Schneider, (eh oui, encore) avec Oklahoma  
Puis, cette hollandaise qui ressemble à Bj....., qui c'est, je ne connais pas du tout, pourtant une hollandaise........ :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Mai 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Bob Schneider, (eh oui, encore) avec Oklahoma



Je connais pas bien mais j'ai quelques morceaux en accoustique, c'est sympa.

Sinon, Roberto, moi j'adore Tonton Chris... un grand!!! Auberge étant pour moi son meilleur album


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Rhôôô p... *l'intro de The road to Hell... *J'écoutais ça à Nantes il y a quinze ans dehors il pleuvait et j'étais allon...
> 
> _Heu voilà : j'aimais bien._
> :rose:



J'ai pas mal traîné à Nantes en 91... Si ça se trouve on s'est croisés...


----------



## teo (10 Mai 2005)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> La daube c'est avec du taureau
> Tu parles de civet peut-être   Le lièvre c'est meilleur
> 
> copaing




Naaaann ! la daube c'est du boeuf ! Le taureau c'est une gardianne, non ?
Ou mes souvenirs nimois sont-ils si lointains ?   

Pour le chasseur par contre je sais pas 

Par contre l'accent, ça sent le Sud, limite Alès, non ?    (si si j'y suis né...)

Pitch: le _Ah bon _c'était sur quoi ?


----------



## teo (10 Mai 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Bigmouth strikes again :rateau:



Tiens, j'ai vu un chat qui s'appelait Chumbawamba ce week-end. Son petit nom c'est Chumba.
Le pauvre Fugazi est mort en décembre les enfants ont pleuré    il fallait un nouveau...)

Désolé IceAndFire, j'ai pas vu de chat qui s'appelle Smiths... 

Last.fm: Personal Radio bunkadoo: _Ramblin' Man_ de Lemon Jelly sur _The Big Noise_


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Mai 2005)

... as usual :love:


----------



## macarel (10 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Je connais pas bien mais j'ai quelques morceaux en accoustique, c'est sympa.
> 
> Sinon, Roberto, moi j'adore Tonton Chris... un grand!!! Auberge étant pour moi son meilleur album


Essaie l'album "Lonleyland", tu vera :love: 
Autrement, là j'écoute Jean Luc Ponti avec e.a. Stanley Clark sur "The Rite Of Strings", pas mal non plus


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Mai 2005)

le nouveau Keith Jarrett , sorti en France aujourd'hui,je viens d'aller l'acheter a l'instant :love: 
en piano solo
deux concerts :27 octobre 2002 ,osaka
30 octobre 2002 Tokyo
2CD ,2h20 de musique ,un pur bohneur  :love: 
j'ai encodé le CD1 vite fait pour écouter sur le mac  ,mais je vais pas tarder a me prendre une soirée pour écouter l'integralité sur la chaine,bien calé dans mon canapé !


----------



## turnover (10 Mai 2005)

Sim et Patrick topaloff remix by DJ keskelleamayeule !!!


----------



## teo (10 Mai 2005)

Là entre Depeche Mode, Mount Sims, Ugress, Bright Eyes et Etienne de Crécy...

Le Superdiscount 2 est finalement pas si mal, mais pourquoi l'appeler Superdiscount 2 ?








_[vu l'expo sur H5 ce soir chez Anatome, d'ailleurs, en ce moment, mix SD2... je suis pas resté   ]_


----------



## toys (11 Mai 2005)

electro sypher s'est bon pour t'es oreilles


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> electro sypher s'est bon pour t'es oreilles


Radiohead aussi :love:


----------



## IceandFire (11 Mai 2005)

Jorane live...je prolonge le concert d'hier soir....


----------



## teo (11 Mai 2005)

Ambiance urbaine avec le contenu de mon lecteur mp3 non Apple.
Ces jours-ci: Top lecture ces derniers jours pour les transports en commun:
- Bloc Party: _Banquet (album version)_
- Covenant: _Bullet (Bullet (Ellen Allien Flow Mix))_
et juste derrière:
- Krafwerk: _Radioactivity_
- Basement Jaxx: _Rendez-vu_

Covenant c'est trop fort :love:


----------



## IceandFire (11 Mai 2005)

oué ta play list change pas trop finalement Teo   même sur un "pas ipod"


----------



## heroe (11 Mai 2005)

je me lance...
The Libertines
Arcade Fire
The Field Mice
Arab Strap
Belle & Sebastian
Mogwai
Lambchop
The Go Find
Teenage Fan Club
The Stokes
Jeffrey Lewis
Adam Green
The Moldy Peaches


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Mai 2005)

Bel amoncellement de diarrhée contemporaine des plus malodorantes...:mouais:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Mai 2005)

heroe a dit:
			
		

> je me lance...
> The Libertines
> Arcade Fire
> The Field Mice
> ...



A peine la moyenne mais tu es accepté


----------



## IceandFire (11 Mai 2005)

po mal  mais il te manques quelques maitres...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Mai 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> po mal  mais il te manques quelques maitres...



A part Undertones je ne vois pas


----------



## IceandFire (11 Mai 2005)

cherches bien  au moins un maitre un vrai  the Mozfather


----------



## heroe (11 Mai 2005)

The Charlatans,
the Modern lovers,
happy Monday
Wedding Present
the delgados aussi
bis

j'adore sarah records aussi
Heavenly
Another Sunny Day
action painting!
blueboy
boyracer
st christopher
norther picture librairy
brighter
14 iced bears


----------



## IceandFire (11 Mai 2005)

bien delgados  mais tu peux encore mieux faire !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Mai 2005)

heroe a dit:
			
		

> The Charlatans,
> the Modern lovers,
> happy Monday
> Wedding Present
> ...



Ce sale jeune de mes roustons mérite le goudron et les plumes !!! 

Un tel manque de gout, un tel conformisme, c'est scandaleux !!! 

Qu'on l'émascule !

Qu'on lui fasse bouffer ses burnes avec des piments oiseaux !

Qu'on lui brule la plante des pieds à la lampe à souder !

Qu'on vérifie s'il est soluble dans l'acide sulfurique !

NA.


----------



## heroe (11 Mai 2005)

j'ai oublié jesus & mary chain, my bloody valentine, joy division et ride, st etienne.
un peu d'electro aussi de cup of tea, the third eye foundation, autechre...
j'ai beaucoup mais alors beaucoup Hood, drand groupe, puis bon the for carnation aussi.


----------



## heroe (11 Mai 2005)

c'est vrai qu'avant les années 80 je connais pas grand chose a part peut etre les kinks, beach boys...
j'ai bien le velvet aussi.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ce sale jeune de mes roustons mérite le goudron et les plumes !!!
> 
> Un tel manque de gout, un tel conformisme, c'est scandaleux !!!
> 
> ...



Sony, ce sont les paroles de quelle chanson - ce groupe a l'air plutôt pas mal ?


----------



## IceandFire (11 Mai 2005)

heroe bravo ! mais quand même le Moz...d'ailleurs j'écoute son dernier live en ce moment... 
live at earl court...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Mai 2005)

heroe a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai qu'avant les années 80 je connais pas grand chose a part peut etre les kinks, beach boys...
> j'ai bien le velvet aussi.



Joy Division c'est la fin 70


----------



## heroe (11 Mai 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> heroe bravo ! mais quand même le Moz...d'ailleurs j'écoute son dernier live en ce moment...
> live at earl court...



bo je prefere les smith quand...
c'est comme dire strait sans mark knofler...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Mai 2005)

heroe a dit:
			
		

> bo je prefere les smith quand...
> c'est comme dire strait sans mark knofler...



C'est vrai que Johnny Marr est plus décisif que Morrissey


----------



## IceandFire (11 Mai 2005)

oué la comparaison me choque un peu dire strait  ...  mais l'alchimie des 2 était bonne, pour ton info Moz chante de mieux en mieux...


----------



## heroe (11 Mai 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> pour ton info Moz chante de mieux en mieux...


ça j'en sais rien j'ai pas écouté ses dernieres realisations, et j'en ai pas envie, je sais
pas pourquoi... je dois etre trop jeune.
 :bebe:


----------



## IceandFire (11 Mai 2005)

je vois pas le rapport...     :mouais:    :rose:


----------



## heroe (11 Mai 2005)

bein je dis juste que Moz, ça m'attire pas trop...
mais qu'il faudrait que j'ecoute ses derniers trucs.


----------



## IceandFire (11 Mai 2005)

Ben oui   au moins Vauxhall and I


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Mai 2005)

heroe a dit:
			
		

> ça j'en sais rien j'ai pas écouté ses dernieres realisations, et j'en ai pas envie, je sais
> pas pourquoi... je dois etre trop jeune.
> :bebe:



tu peux nous rejoindre ici : last.fm


----------



## iTof (11 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que Johnny Marr est plus décisif que Morrissey


:love: :love: (je fais une croix dans le calendrier tiens  )

> en ce moment, je me fais grave plaisir avec Popod... vous connaissez ? ce truc tout petit que t'utilises même pour faire du jardinage ou la vaisselle


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Mai 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> en ce moment, je me fais grave plaisir avec Popod...



vous l'appelez comme cela dans la région lyonnaise ?


----------



## iTof (11 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> vous l'appelez comme cela dans la région lyonnaise ?


 nan, y'a très peu de gens qui en ont sur Lyon... y paraît que c'est très récent comme truc   
En tout cas, il m'a permis de passer sur iTunes un vieux album d'AC-DC que je n'aurais jamais écouté autrement... 
> je me fais que des trucs tranquille en ce moment  :
Badmarsh & Shri ("The Air I Breathe" :love: ), Björk, The Charlatans, Chemical Brothers, Dave Gahan, DJ Swami, Massive Attack, Martina Topley Bird...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Mai 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> nan, y'a très peu de gens qui en ont sur Lyon... y paraît que c'est très récent comme truc



C'est pour cela que tu jardines des choux et des roses 


			
				iTof a dit:
			
		

> > je me fais que des trucs tranquille en ce moment  :
> Badmarsh & Shri ("The Air I Breathe" :love: ), Björk, The Charlatans, Chemical Brothers, Dave Gahan, DJ Swami, Massive Attack, Martina Topley Bird...



Du classique en définitive


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Mai 2005)




----------



## KARL40 (11 Mai 2005)

Et toujours pas le dernier album "waiting for the moon" ?

Je me souviendrais toujours du premier album des TINDERSTICKS ... J'avais entendu "city sickness" et je me demandais si l'achat du LP était judicieux ... Lorsque j'ai vu le vinyl, je n'ai pas hésité une seconde !!!






Et puis cette voix ...

Avec le recul, je vois que j'ai acheté pas mal de disques "à cause" de leur pochette ...
Par contre, le CD ne me fait plus cet effet ....


----------



## richard-deux (11 Mai 2005)

Parce que j'aime sa voix et sa musique.
J'écoute et écoute encore:


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Mai 2005)

Laurent Garnier - "Excess Luggage" - Mix in Detroit :love: :love: :love:


----------



## teo (11 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Laurent Garnier - "Excess Luggage" - Mix in Detroit :love: :love: :love:





même si c'est pas donné je ne peux que conseiller les 5 albums de la série :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Mai 2005)

Simplement


----------



## IceandFire (12 Mai 2005)

Recent Tracks
Plugin ID: osx, Version: 1.0.1
1	Depeche Mode - Personal Jesus	 11:54:33 CEST, May 12 2005
2	Depeche Mode - Behind the wheel	 11:50:33 CEST, May 12 2005
3	Depeche Mode - Never Let Me Down Again	 11:46:14 CEST, May 12 2005
4	Depeche Mode - Strangelove	 11:42:30 CEST, May 12 2005
5	Depeche Mode - Shake the Disease	 11:37:06 CEST, May 12 2005
6	Pixies - River Euphrates	 11:33:38 CEST, May 12 2005
7	Pixies - Gigantic	 11:29:43 CEST, May 12 2005
8	Pixies - Broken Face	 11:28:12 CEST, May 12 2005
9	Pixies - Something Against You	 11:26:24 CEST, May 12 2005
10	Pixies - Break My Body


----------



## macarel (12 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Simplement


kezako?


----------



## KARL40 (12 Mai 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> kezako?


 
Il s'agit juste d'un groupe nommé SWELL (album "41")

Comme un peu de musique vaut mieux qu'un long discours, concert à télécharger ici http://www.teaser.fr/%7Eddubreuil/swell/swell.htm

Personnellement, j'ai une préférence pour le très acoustique


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Mai 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Il s'agit juste d'un groupe nommé SWELL (album "41")
> 
> Comme un peu de musique vaut mieux qu'un long discours, concert à télécharger ici http://www.teaser.fr/%7Eddubreuil/swell/swell.htm
> 
> Personnellement, j'ai une préférence pour le très acoustique




Avec Karl40, j'ai toujours tort


----------



## macarel (12 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Avec Karl40, j'ai toujours tort


Pourquoi tort?
Bon, j'ai écouté un peu, franchement, ce n'est pas mauvais, mais ça ne m'a pas boulversé quand-même
Là, je vais pour "Ugly Americans"


----------



## KARL40 (12 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Avec Karl40, j'ai toujours tort


 
C'est l'exception qui confirme la règle : pour SWELL, il fallait commencer par la fin


----------



## macdani (12 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

>





C'est qui ?  C'est quoi ?


----------



## KARL40 (12 Mai 2005)

macdani a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui ?  C'est quoi ?


 
Il s'agit de deux pochettes de disque d'un groupe anglais : TINDERSTICKS ...

Cours sur l'iTMS écouter des extraits de ces albums. Tu pourras ainsi profiter de la chaleureuse (et très mâle  ) voix de M. Staple.


----------



## macarel (12 Mai 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Il s'agit de deux pochettes de disque d'un groupe anglais : TINDERSTICKS ...
> 
> Cours sur l'iTMS écouter des extraits de ces albums. Tu pourras ainsi profiter de la chaleureuse (et très mâle  ) voix de M. Staple.


c'est assez soft quand-même, mais pas mal


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Mai 2005)

macdani a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui ?  C'est quoi ?



autant pour Swell, je veux bien mais là c'est marqué dessus comme le port-salut


----------



## KARL40 (12 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> autant pour Swell, je veux bien mais là c'est marqué dessus comme le port-salut


 
Que veux-tu, faut tout leur dire à ces jeunes !!  

Bientôt ils vont croire que la star academy est un tremplin musical !  

Ah ... On me souffle que c'est déjà fait !!


----------



## teo (12 Mai 2005)

Moi, là c'est Lacquer avec _Go with the flow _sur Overloaded.

Bon juste après, "_Ce n'est pas bon, club 69 mix du futur_", d'un célèbre magazine de mode des années 80.


----------



## teo (12 Mai 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Que veux-tu, faut tout leur dire à ces jeunes !!
> 
> Bientôt ils vont croire que la star academy est un tremplin musical !
> 
> Ah ... On me souffle que c'est déjà fait !!




Ah, que voulez-vous, le cours de la star est très bas en ce moment, à force d'utiliser certains mots trop souvent


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Mai 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Que veux-tu, faut tout leur dire à ces jeunes !!
> 
> Bientôt ils vont croire que la star academy est un tremplin musical !
> 
> Ah ... On me souffle que c'est déjà fait !!



Plus dure sera la chute


----------



## macarel (12 Mai 2005)

Robert Fripp sur Exposure suivi par The Soul Children avec who is she (and what is she for you)
Du soul/funk à lancienne :love: 
Tèh, je vais le faire suivre par Joss Stone: Body and soul :love:  :love:


----------



## teo (12 Mai 2005)

_Superdiscount 2_ de E de Crécy


----------



## IceandFire (12 Mai 2005)

Recent Tracks
Plugin ID: osx, Version: 1.0.1
1	Bloem De Ligny - Fingiecrookie	 14:51:47 UTC, May 12 2005
2	Bloem De Ligny - Blue Nix	 14:47:15 UTC, May 12 2005
3	Bloem De Ligny - Amberine	 14:41:38 UTC, May 12 2005
4	Bloem De Ligny - Twinky	 14:36:34 UTC, May 12 2005
5	Bloem De Ligny - Cells	 14:32:32 UTC, May 12 2005
6	Bloem De Ligny - Cherubine	 14:28:46 UTC, May 12 2005
7	Bloem De Ligny - Capsule	 14:25:17 UTC, May 12 2005
8	Bloem De Ligny - Zink	 14:20:13 UTC, May 12 2005
9	Bloem De Ligny - Pirates


----------



## macarel (12 Mai 2005)

Tu l'aime hein, la petite hollandaise  
Bon, je vais écouter un peu de hollandais moi aussi: "Allemaal beestjes" :love:


----------



## iTof (12 Mai 2005)

l'interprétation de Hallelujah par Jeff Buckley... en boucle sur Popod :love:  
à propos de son album "Grace" (1994), je ne me lasse pas de lire les critiques des gens... Un grand moment d'émotion 

un certain "Papagallo", sur destination rock :
_"Jeff avait une voix à faire mouiller un congrés de Carmélites. Et le visage qui allait avec. Trop doué, trop de talent et si peu de temps... Jeff avait la même solitude que son père chevillée au corps, de celle qui fait mourir avant l'age mais qui est inévitable lorsqu'on veut accéder à un état artistique ou la création devient presque spirituelle. Une sorte de retraite mystique qui te retire à la vie bien plus surement que les remous d'un grand fleuve..._
_Cet album est un testament. Les ultimes lignes d'un gosse trop vite grandi sous les feux d'une rampe qui mène à rejoindre les grands ainés avant l'heure. Un testament ou il nous lègue son mystère, mélange de nostalgie et de sanglots de joie ou l'imaginaire l'emporte sur la banalité de l'existence. Un deuxième album posthume mais pas nécessaire ne fera qu'accréditer l'exception de ce premier en état de grace qui pose Jeff au panthéon des créateurs d'émotions qui ont brillé peu de temps parce qu'ils brillaient plus fort que les autres. Il y attendra à son tour Léonard Cohen à qui il a si joliment emprunté une chanson prémonitoire, un "Hallelujah" envouté, symbole fort de cet album si plein, symbole enfin du parcours quasi messianique de ce surdoué mort à 31 ans, l'age ou d'autres se réveillent à peine de l'enfance."_


----------



## IceandFire (12 Mai 2005)

oué jeff le grand et que dire de la reprise de "i know it's over"...


----------



## IceandFire (12 Mai 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'aime hein, la petite hollandaise
> :love:



non....pourquoi ????            :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## iTof (12 Mai 2005)

en tout cas, tu donnes envie de l'écouter


----------



## macarel (12 Mai 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> non....pourquoi ????            :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


Parceque elle n'est pas blonde :rateau:


----------



## IceandFire (12 Mai 2005)

Ah bon ...?????      héhéhéhéhéhéhéhé  là je repars sur du Lloyd Cole & commotions... mais ca va ptete pas durer


----------



## macdani (12 Mai 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Que veux-tu, faut tout leur dire à ces jeunes !!
> 
> Bientôt ils vont croire que la star academy est un tremplin musical !
> 
> Ah ... On me souffle que c'est déjà fait !!



T'as quoi contre la star ac'?!? :hein:  :mouais: 

J'ai l'intention de passer le prochain casting...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Mai 2005)

macdani a dit:
			
		

> T'as quoi contre la star ac'?!? :hein:  :mouais:
> 
> J'ai l'intention de passer le prochain casting...



il préfère la Nouvelle Star


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Mai 2005)

Là c'est Mitre-Peak, Low Tech par Laurent Garnier, "Excess Luggage" disc 3... un régal cette compile... :love:


----------



## macdani (12 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> il préfère la Nouvelle Star




C'est la finale ce soir...  

Tu votes pour qui ??? :affraid:  :sick:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (12 Mai 2005)

:rose:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Mai 2005)

macdani a dit:
			
		

> C'est la finale ce soir...
> 
> Tu votes pour qui ??? :affraid:  :sick:



Undertones


----------



## FANREM (12 Mai 2005)

R.E.M > Arms of love

Collection of demos, acoustic versions, covers and duets trough the years

Rien que du bon, et tres bien enregistré un peu partout


----------



## bateman (13 Mai 2005)

DM - World full of nothing, surtout pour Martin gore, en fait.

et puis tout Black Celebration pour la peine!

Dressed in black (again).


----------



## teo (13 Mai 2005)

macdani a dit:
			
		

> C'est la finale ce soir...
> 
> Tu votes pour qui ??? :affraid:  :sick:



Je voulais voter _Depeche Mode_ (je le laisse à iTof !  ), mais je vais voter _Divine_, ça dépotera plus les petit-es jeunes et les vieux-vieilles, en plus il est mort on fera une soirée hommage  et ça ouvre le débat sur les différences   

_Shoot your shot... la la la..._


_PS: Pitch, pour Feargal Sharkey, tu as aussi sa discographie dans les années 80 ?    (j'ai découvert ça à Genève samedi dernier ! je me disais bien qu'il me rappelait quelqu'un çuilà   )_


Edit: last.fm étant en rade, j'écoute le contenu de mon lecteur mp3, donc là c'est The Orb avec _Little fluffy clouds (Danny Tenaglia's Detour Mix Long version)_


----------



## IceandFire (13 Mai 2005)

bateman a dit:
			
		

> DM - World full of nothing, surtout pour Martin gore, en fait.
> 
> et puis tout Black Celebration pour la peine!
> 
> Dressed in black (again).



très belle pochette


----------



## IceandFire (13 Mai 2005)

et très bonne musique of course   ... non moi là je commence avec Jorane Live...


----------



## KARL40 (13 Mai 2005)

macdani a dit:
			
		

> T'as quoi contre la star ac'?!? :hein: :mouais:
> 
> J'ai l'intention de passer le prochain casting...


 
Absolulent rien ! J'attends juste que ce karaoké devienne un accident industriel ! 

_fall atomic bomb, fall atomic bomb _
_Everyday is like sunday_
_Everyday is silent and grey _


----------



## KARL40 (13 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> il préfère la Nouvelle Star


 
Tout à fait ! c'est nettement plus Rock'n'Roll !!!


----------



## IceandFire (13 Mai 2005)

c'est surtout Morrissey  come come nuclear bomb...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (13 Mai 2005)

je viens d'ecouter du jethro-tull je vais pitcher un peu plus sur du queens of the stone-age now..


----------



## teo (13 Mai 2005)

là c'est _Creep _de Radiohead

ensuite y'aura _Beat Dis (Extended dis)_ de,Bomb the bass sur _The history of the house sound of Chicago_


----------



## IceandFire (13 Mai 2005)

eh teo si tu vas sur ichat je te ferais un kdo  héhéhéhé....
après jorane live, stephan eicher engelberg, et la je viens de me faire serrer par LA POLICE... 
Ghost in the machine....


----------



## macdani (13 Mai 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Absolulent rien ! J'attends juste que ce karaoké devienne un accident industriel !
> 
> _fall atomic bomb, fall atomic bomb _
> _Everyday is like sunday_
> _Everyday is silent and grey _



C'est pas gentil ça... :mouais: 
Tu penses un peu aux familles de ces futurs victimes... :bebe:  :casse:


----------



## mado (13 Mai 2005)

Toujours le dernier High Tone, *WAVE DIGGER.* En pleine évolution ces _petits _lyonnais.


A voir en concert, gratuit de surcroît, le 16 juin à Villeurbanne.
Et tant qu'à faire, restez un peu pour le festival des Invites


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Mai 2005)

(mercredi ces 5 caractères)


----------



## KARL40 (13 Mai 2005)

macdani a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas gentil ça... :mouais:
> Tu penses un peu aux familles de ces futurs victimes... :bebe: :casse:


 


			
				IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> come come nuclear bomb...


 

Et on pense à tout le monde comme ça !!!


----------



## KARL40 (13 Mai 2005)

Pour parler musique (enfin  ), le nouvel ELECTRELANE :

Pas encore bien écouté, mais très intéressant :
-  peu de chant
- morceaux plus expérimentaux et moins pop
- un coté "crescendo" dans pas mal de titres (démarrage lent puis accélération )
- Toujours M. Albini à la production 

Bref, le genre de disque qui se bonifie au fil des écoutes.


----------



## teo (13 Mai 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> eh teo si tu vas sur ichat je te ferais un kdo  héhéhéhé....



chuis sur WinXP là... 

j'écoute Last.fm/Personal Radio: bunkadoo _You Get What You Give_ de New Radicals sur _Maybe You've Been Brainwashed Too_


----------



## IceandFire (13 Mai 2005)

Ben moi ayé suis sur Tiger !!!  yyyeeesss!!!! héhéhéhé...bon ben later alors Teo...
je suis reparti chez Bloem...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (13 Mai 2005)

*Belle and Sebastian: Dear catastrophe waitress*


----------



## IceandFire (13 Mai 2005)

c'est pas moi qui vais te contredire sur B&S hein Didier ?


----------



## teo (13 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> *Belle and Sebastian: Dear catastrophe waitress*



Je viens de découvrir B&S sur last.fm

et sinon là c'est _Holiday In Cambodia_ de Dead Kennedys sur _Fresh Fruit For Rotting Vegetables_


----------



## Avril-VII (13 Mai 2005)

Bonsoir amis mélomanes,
Je viens d'écoutert allelujah, jeff Buckley et je découvre aussi qu'il a sortit un album, alors si l'album est à la hauteur du titre ben je l'achète, ca ne fais aucun doute.
Votre opinion ?

Dailleurs, j'ai honte je viens de découvrir Jeff Buckley, remarquez, j'ai que 15a.


----------



## KARL40 (13 Mai 2005)

Les yeux fermés, achète-le, vole-le ou fais le toi prêter mais TU DOIS l'écouter !


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Mai 2005)

Buckler comme la biere ?


----------



## jpmiss (13 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'écoutert allelujah, jeff Buckley et je découvre aussi qu'il a sortit un album



Arfff! Je savais pas que l'industrie du disque etait si puissante qu'elle etait capable de faire honorer un contrat jusque dans la tombe   


Et pis Allelujah c'est une reprise. L'original est de Leonard Cohen (qui lui est toujours vivant 
  )


----------



## iTof (14 Mai 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> très belle pochette


 d'ailleurs j'attends toujours des explications   
et en plus je suis sur iChat là !

> Avril-VII, Hallelujah de Leo, mais reprise par Jeff est tout un mythe. N'ai pas honte, tu découvres la "Grace" à 15 ans 
j'avais posté 2 critiques de l'album, publiées sur des sites et que je trouvais particulièrement prenantes...

_"Qu'est ce qui faut avoir dans l'âme pour accoucher de trucs pareils ?? En gros, c'est comme si le fils prodige était descendu dans son studio avec quelques copains, pour prouver à son père que les anges savaient aussi faire du Rock!! C'est à peu près ça... Surprise, La Vieille Antité considéra que c'était peut-être un peu trop pour nous, et rappela Son garçon pour savourer la chose à huis clos... Du concentré de ce que savent faire les Archanges, c'est ça Grace..." _ 

_"Jeff avait une voix à faire mouiller un congrés de Carmélites. Et le visage qui allait avec. Trop doué, trop de talent et si peu de temps... Jeff avait la même solitude que son père chevillée au corps, de celle qui fait mourir avant l'age mais qui est inévitable lorsqu'on veut accéder à un état artistique ou la création devient presque spirituelle. Une sorte de retraite mystique qui te retire à la vie bien plus surement que les remous d'un grand fleuve...
Cet album est un testament. Les ultimes lignes d'un gosse trop vite grandi sous les feux d'une rampe qui mène à rejoindre les grands ainés avant l'heure. Un testament ou il nous lègue son mystère, mélange de nostalgie et de sanglots de joie ou l'imaginaire l'emporte sur la banalité de l'existence. Un deuxième album posthume mais pas nécessaire ne fera qu'accréditer l'exception de ce premier en état de grace qui pose Jeff au panthéon des créateurs d'émotions qui ont brillé peu de temps parce qu'ils brillaient plus fort que les autres. Il y attendra à son tour Léonard Cohen à qui il a si joliment emprunté une chanson prémonitoire, un "Hallelujah" envouté, symbole fort de cet album si plein, symbole enfin du parcours quasi messianique de ce surdoué mort à 31 ans, l'age ou d'autres se réveillent à peine de l'enfance."_ 

> Martin Gore est également surnommé "l'ange démoniaque"...


----------



## Avril-VII (14 Mai 2005)

Purée, la c'est sûr, je vais acheter.
Vous savez, je remarque que rien qu'avec mes amis, si on écoute des autres trucs que slipknot, rammstein, etc.... (j'ai à peu près ski font les groupes là), et ben on passe pour un "laisse tomber", maintenant faut se cacher pour écouter, par exemple, du jazz (ou d'autres) vous savez....


----------



## IceandFire (14 Mai 2005)

c'est bien résistes petit   ....  courage !!!


----------



## calle8 (14 Mai 2005)

Un bon groupe, un site sympathique :

http://dlgz.free.fr/


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Mai 2005)

Dans l'attente de la Pentecôte ; je purifie mon âme damnée avec ceci...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Mai 2005)

... Et après ce sera celà. Fi du rock'n'roll ; musique du diable qui a fait de ma vie un enfer


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Mai 2005)

... Et pour finir par...


----------



## Sim le pirate (14 Mai 2005)

>Dans le même genre


----------



## Sim le pirate (14 Mai 2005)

plus sérieusement, c'est pas tout neuf mais je m'en lasse pas


----------



## macarel (14 Mai 2005)

euh, pentecôte, ça existe encore? J'avais compris qu'on l'avait supprimé. :rose:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Mai 2005)

Sim le pirate a dit:
			
		

> >Dans le même genre



Aaaaah, oui... Mais non. Il ne me semble pas que ces godeluriaux que tu cites chantent la sainte parole de notre bien aimé seigneur


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Mai 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> euh, pentecôte, ça existe encore? J'avais compris qu'on l'avait supprimé. :rose:



Dans notre coeur, à jamais elle demeure...


----------



## Sim le pirate (14 Mai 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Aaaaah, oui... Mais non. Il ne me semble pas que ces godeluriaux que tu cites chantent la sainte parole de notre bien aimé seigneur



Il est vrai qu'un seul des 2 groupes exprime sa foi en musique,
les autres ont succombé à la folie de la disco allemande des années 60


----------



## macdani (14 Mai 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup l'ambiance glauque, digne de Jack l'éventreur, fin XiXè dans les quartiers sombres de londres, un peu loufoque à la Jules Verne qui aurait trop lu Frankenstein.... tout ça sans grosses guitares ni hurlements. Très bon.




J'aurais aimé en savoir plus sur cet album, mais j'ai rien trouvé à ce propos sur le net...  
(rien non plus sur fnac)

Moi aussi j'aime les ambiances glauques... :love: 

As-tu d'autres propositions?
  :love: 
@+


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Mai 2005)

magie de l'islande


----------



## supermoquette (15 Mai 2005)

je viens de recevoir une démo, y a vraiment des frappés


----------



## IceandFire (15 Mai 2005)

Moi je repars en stage Nirvana intégrale.....


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Mai 2005)

Sigur Ros, je ne connaissais pas, merci à la personne qui m'a permis de les découvrir. Sympathique sujet


----------



## IceandFire (15 Mai 2005)

moi le Ross c'est celui de Friends  sur AB1


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Mai 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> moi le Ross c'est celui de Friends  sur AB1



I'll be there for you
When the rain starts to fall
I'll be there for you
Like I've been there before
I'll be there for you
*Ross* you're there for me too...


----------



## IceandFire (15 Mai 2005)

tu chantes bien !  et juste


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (15 Mai 2005)

rien d'exceptionnel à écouter en ce moment... c'est du recyclage industriel la tendance. Le second album de Gorillaz, Demon Days, émerge du lot. L'électro est presque morte (Fischerspooner et encore..., Ellen Allien...), le Rock fait bâiller, le hip-hop et le R&B n'ont jamais poussé le ridicule aussi loin...

Qui a dit que j'étais ronchon ?  :mouais:  :sleep:


----------



## IceandFire (16 Mai 2005)

Et c'est parti pour le show.... NIRVANA... le premier album : Bleach....


----------



## Berthold (16 Mai 2005)

Le meilleur album de Daevid Allen en dehors de GONG. Enfin, je trouve. Il aurait pu être le 4e album de la trilogie PLANET GONG .


----------



## IceandFire (16 Mai 2005)

moi c'est toujours Nirvana...quand j'aime moi... mais là planquez les mouches et autres insectes... incesticide


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (16 Mai 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> moi c'est toujours Nirvana...quand j'aime moi... mais là planquez les mouches et autres insectes... incesticide



Sappy from Nirvana, la meilleure


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (16 Mai 2005)




----------



## elektroseb (16 Mai 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> mais là planquez les mouches et autres insectes... incesticide



tiens, ça vient de me faire penser à Fad Gadget...   

allez hop, les singles de Frank Tovey    :love:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (16 Mai 2005)




----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (16 Mai 2005)

Daedelus, The whitey mais pas le dernier Morcheeba...


----------



## KARL40 (16 Mai 2005)

Le dernier SILVER MOUNT ZION 








Nouvel album toujours aussi sombre mais fascinant ...


----------



## teo (16 Mai 2005)

_Rock it_ de Herbie Hancock  :love:    :love: 

J'ai éliminé tous les témoins de ma période break-dance (je m'amusais bien pourtant   ). Ouf... 







Ce morceau est trop fort :love:


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (16 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _Rock it_ de Herbie Hancock  :love:    :love:
> 
> J'ai éliminé tous les témoins de ma période break-dance (je m'amusais bien pourtant   ). Ouf...



Teo, tu ne faisais pas du break-dance avant ? Je me souviens maitenant...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (16 Mai 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Le dernier SILVER MOUNT ZION
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je confirme   

Pour le coup le premier et le dernier valent le coup


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Mai 2005)

Teddybears Sthlm ...  :love:  (merci D.  )


----------



## teo (16 Mai 2005)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> Teo, tu ne faisais pas du break-dance avant ? Je me souviens maitenant...




 
_[Mode silencieux/ON]chtuump chtuump[Mode silencieux/OFF]_


quelqu'un disait quelque chose ? de toute façon, il devait être trop jeune pour m'avoir reconnu !   
J'adorais ça en fait, mais j'ai pas persévéré !

Je me rappelle, finale à RG Lendl-McEnroe, un week-end, mariage je crois et je breakais comme un fou, il faisait super beau   
kan ça ? parlez plus fort, je vous entend mal !     allez... un petit effort... Big Brother... c'est pas si loin que ça, voyons !  


Là _Bunkadoo personal radio_ avec The Damned et _New Rose_ sur _Punk_


----------



## IceandFire (16 Mai 2005)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> Sappy from Nirvana, la meilleure


 c'est sur quel album ????


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

Frank Michael :love:


----------



## macdani (16 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

>




C'est qui?, c'est quoi ?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (16 Mai 2005)

_"I went down"_ de *Sharko*, incroyablement jouissif... :love:


----------



## macdani (16 Mai 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Le dernier SILVER MOUNT ZION
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I love silver mt zion :love: 

Quel est le nom de cet album? je n'ai pas celui là?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (16 Mai 2005)

macdani a dit:
			
		

> I love silver mt zion :love:
> 
> Quel est le nom de cet album? je n'ai pas celui là?



C'est le dernier sorti il y a 1 mois environ : *Horses in the Sky*


----------



## macdani (16 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> C'est le dernier sorti il y a 1 mois environ : *Horses in the Sky*



Merci pour l'info   
j'ai hâte de l'écouter !  :love:


----------



## Avril-VII (16 Mai 2005)

Et voilà, à 15 ans, grande découverte de ce week end


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (16 Mai 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> c'est sur quel album ????



mmm pas sorti sur album... uniquement sur pirate, donc tu peux la trouver en P2P, vas-y les yeux fermés


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (16 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _[Mode silencieux/ON]chtuump chtuump[Mode silencieux/OFF]_
> 
> 
> quelqu'un disait quelque chose ? de toute façon, il devait être trop jeune pour m'avoir reconnu !
> ...



J'ai beau avoir 27 ans, mais la finale Lendl-McEnroe   ... je t'ai peut-être vu à la télé pendant un changement de côté


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (16 Mai 2005)




----------



## IceandFire (16 Mai 2005)

ok encore un coup des tipiaks pour ce live de nirvana ....

Je repars dans les années 70 avec : L.A woman..."riders on the storm" un must....

Jim, R.I.P at Père Lachaise...


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (16 Mai 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> ok encore un coup des tipiaks pour ce live de nirvana ....
> 
> Je repars dans les années 70 avec : L.A woman..."riders on the storm" un must....
> 
> Jim, R.I.P at Père Lachaise...



Ce n'est pas un live... Quand je parle de tipiaks , c'est uniquement parce que ce titre n'était pas trouvable à l'époque dans les bacs type FNAC, mais uniquement dans les boutiques spécialisées. Les lyrics sont sur le net d'ailleurs.


----------



## macdani (16 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Frank Michael :love:



C'est courageux d'oser afficher et de pouvoir assumer de tel choix...


----------



## Avril-VII (16 Mai 2005)

Je peux lui présenter ma grand mère aussi, elle l'a en plusieurs cd, entre hélène segara, isabelle boulay, frédéric francois.
Faut guéter chanter la vie sur la 2 le dimanche aussi.

Désolé, vraiment.


----------



## IceandFire (16 Mai 2005)

repose en paix France Mickael...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

Il a de l'énergie ce chanteur :love:


----------



## teo (16 Mai 2005)

Toujours Last.fm: Personal Radio: bunkadoo

_Spybreak!_ de Propellerheads sur _Decksandrumsandrockandroll_










si je pouvais mettre la main sur le $¤%ù+#@ qui m'a piqué ce CD.... faut que je le retrouve...


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (16 Mai 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> repose en paix France Mickael...



Le meilleur d'entre nous,, ce Frank


----------



## teo (16 Mai 2005)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> Le meilleur d'entre nous,, ce Frank




C'est ce que me disait Madame Michu, du 4e...


----------



## teo (16 Mai 2005)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> Le meilleur d'entre nous,, ce Frank





enfin, juste après qui vous savez...


----------



## IceandFire (16 Mai 2005)

AMEN :love:  depeche mode...et après les propellerheads moi je l'ai l'album


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Mai 2005)

une dedicace a Paul et Madonna.......


----------



## macarel (16 Mai 2005)

Keziah Jones, Bluefunk is a fact.
Le funk comme je l'aime :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà, à 15 ans, grande découverte de ce week end



continue comme ça et tu iras loin.......:love:......
prochain coup, je te boule.....


----------



## Avril-VII (16 Mai 2005)

Stook et tous les autres.

    Je suis très heureux de mon achat, franchement et très heureux de ma découverte qui n'aurait pas eu lieu sans les personnes qui postent dans ce tread.
Vous rendez-vous compte, à 15 ans, j'aime les clash et j'achère "grace", et en fait c'est vraiment de la pur bonne musique.

    Dommage qu'il faille se cacher pour l'écouter à mon age...


----------



## sofiping (16 Mai 2005)

salut les oufs de sicmu  

Avril7 , pourquoi tu te caches pour écouter de la musique ..... y'a pas plus sain


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Mai 2005)

Avril ne te cache pas et joue sur ta difference......

 Sofiping....


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (16 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Stook et tous les autres.
> 
> Je suis très heureux de mon achat, franchement et très heureux de ma découverte qui n'aurait pas eu lieu sans les personnes qui postent dans ce tread.
> Vous rendez-vous compte, à 15 ans, j'aime les clash et j'achère "grace", et en fait c'est vraiment de la pur bonne musique.
> ...



prends exemple sur Teo


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Stook et tous les autres.
> 
> Je suis très heureux de mon achat, franchement et très heureux de ma découverte qui n'aurait pas eu lieu sans les personnes qui postent dans ce tread.
> Vous rendez-vous compte, à 15 ans, j'aime les clash et j'achère "grace", et en fait c'est vraiment de la pur bonne musique.
> ...



Dommage que tu te caches pour écrire ces conneries !!!

Les clash de la bonne musique...

Pauvre de nous !


----------



## sofiping (16 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Avril ne te cache pas et joue sur ta difference......
> 
> Sofiping....



salut stook ...... 1h aprés ..... une copine bavarde au téléphone .......et qui m'a interrompue dans la réecoute de plein de vieux trucs que je passais en revue : Killing Joke , Dead can Dance , Bauhaus , Adam et ses fourmis , Psychedelic Furs ...   :love:  y'en a certains qui ont mal passé le cap , mais c'est amusant de replonger dans les sons un peu crade     :love:


----------



## sofiping (16 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Dommage que tu te caches pour écrire ces conneries !!!
> 
> Les clash de la bonne musique...
> 
> Pauvre de nous !



sonny , STP , pourais tu baisser ton futal:mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Mai 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> salut stook ...... 1h aprés ..... une copine bavarde au téléphone .......et qui m'a interrompue dans la réecoute de plein de vieux trucs que je passais en revue : Killing Joke , Dead can Dance , Bauhaus , Adam et ses fourmis , Psychedelic Furs ...   :love:  y'en a certains qui ont mal passé le cap , mais c'est amusant de replonger dans les sons un peu crade     :love:



hé bien, au feu tout ça !

Et n'en parlons plus, allez va, je ne t'en veux même pas, tu es une victime au fond !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Mai 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> sonny , STP , pourais tu baisser ton futal:mouais:


 
Nan je suis nu quand je poste toujours !!!


----------



## sofiping (16 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Nan je suis nu quand je poste toujours !!!



ah tu me provoques .... eh ben reste a poil retourne toi et surtout ne bouge plus ..... j'ai un tas de vieux cd a ranger!!! :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Mai 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> ah tu me provoques .... eh ben reste a poil retourne toi et surtout ne bouge plus ..... j'ai un tas de vieux cd a ranger!!! :mouais:



Si moi j'suis de dos, et que toi tu te baisses pour ranger tes CD, il va pas se passer grand chose !!!


----------



## sofiping (16 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Si moi j'suis de dos, et que toi tu te baisses pour ranger tes CD, il va pas se passer grand chose !!!



un peu de souplesse crédédiou
  :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (16 Mai 2005)

Il y a un espace pour le flood sponsorisé par les instances dirigeantes du forum - sinon faites le en musique


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Mai 2005)

Pour m'endormir tranquille...


----------



## yvos (17 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Il y a un espace pour le flood sponsorisé par les instances dirigeantes du forum - sinon faites le en musique


 
Salut patron..

j'ai vu que tu conseillais Landscape sur ta page...mmhh...j'ai beaucoup aimé The Misadventures of...j'achete ou pas alors?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Salut patron..
> 
> j'ai vu que tu conseillais Landscape sur ta page...mmhh...j'ai beaucoup aimé The Misadventures of...j'achete ou pas alors?



Salut touriste  

Oui c'est très bon   

C'est dans la même playlist que GYBE & Co, Sigur Ros, ... sur mon mac


----------



## supermoquette (17 Mai 2005)

Ayé retrouvé cette pure merveille


----------



## IceandFire (17 Mai 2005)

J'ai trouvé une pépite...enfin pour moi...une belle émotion, des lyrics intelligents (rare!) ... une belle découverte, ça faisait longtemps...pourtant ils sont Belges !!!     :love: :love: :love: .....
Ghinzu album : blow .
Faites du bien autour de vous, offrez le....
faites vous du bien à vous....
Enjoy !
Steve. Ps : les groupes Belges en ce moment sont excellents : Girls in hawai aussi c'est très bon...


----------



## IceandFire (17 Mai 2005)

PS2  .... si vous aimez Radiohead, the Strokes et tout ce qui est bon Ghinzu est pour vous...Je m'engage !!!


----------



## IceandFire (17 Mai 2005)

PS3 : la vache !!!  prenez plutot l'édition Digipak....   plus beau avec plus de choses inside qu'un boitier plastique de M.... 
je vais me faire commissioné par la maison de disque moi !!!! 
En plus c'est au même prix !!!   :love:


----------



## MrStone (17 Mai 2005)

je sors du _mute_ 

Pas violent : Stina Nordenstam 






_The world is saved_, c'est pas moi qui le dis, c'est le nom de l'album :love:


----------



## richard-deux (17 Mai 2005)

En ce moment, un groupe suédois:  :love:


----------



## MrStone (17 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ayé retrouvé cette pure merveille


Exceptionnel :love:

Quel clip, quelle voix, quelle chorégraphie... quel talent


----------



## Berthold (17 Mai 2005)

Herbert von Karajan qui dirige le Berlin Philarmonic Orchestra sur *die Moldau* de Bedrich Smetana.

Un régal.


----------



## macdani (17 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ayé retrouvé cette pure merveille




c'est juste un peu kitch... :love:    :mouais:


----------



## squarepusher (17 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ayé retrouvé cette pure merveille


que c'est beau ...de la chanson d'amour  doudoudoudoudou ma mi dou :love:


----------



## MrStone (17 Mai 2005)

dans le genre d'amour, Bonobo, ça le fait, non ?


----------



## teo (17 Mai 2005)

_Forgiveness_ de Macy Gray sur _The id_
Toujours sur last.fm

J'aime bien sa voix. Black is beautiful


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Mai 2005)

In einer Welt, in der man nur noch lebt,
damit man täglich roboten geht,
ist die größte Aufregung, die es noch gibt,
das allabendliche Fernsehbild.

Jeder Mensch lebt wie ein Uhrwerk,
wie ein Computer programmiert.
Es gibt keinen, der sich dagegen wehrt,
nur ein paar Jugendliche sind frustriert.

Wenn am Himmel die Sonne untergeht,
beginnt für die Droogs der Tag.
In kleinen Banden sammeln sie sich,
gehn gemeinsam auf die Jagd.

Hey, hier kommt Alex!
Vorhang auf - für seine Horrorschau.
Hey, hier kommt Alex!
Vorhang auf - für ein kleines bisschen Horrorschau.

Auf dem Kreuzzug gegen die Ordnung
und die scheinbar heile Welt
zelebrieren sie die Zerstörung,
Gewalt und Brutalität.

Erst wenn sie ihre Opfer leiden sehn,
spüren sie Befriedigung.
Es gibt nichts mehr, was sie jetzt aufhält
in ihrer gnadenlosen Wut.

Hey, hier kommt Alex!
Vorhang auf - für seine Horrorschau.
Hey, hier kommt Alex!
Vorhang auf - für ein kleines bisschen Horrorschau.

Zwanzig gegen einen
bis das Blut zum Vorschein kommt.
Ob mit Stöcken oder Steinen,
irgendwann platzt jeder Kopf.
Das nächste Opfer ist schon dran,
wenn ihr den lieben Gott noch fragt:
"Warum hast Du nichts getan,
nichts getan?"

Hey, hier kommt Alex!
Vorhang auf - für seine Horrorschau.
Hey, hier kommt Alex!
Vorhang auf - für ein kleines bisschen Horrorschau.


----------



## IceandFire (17 Mai 2005)

une autre pépite... Les Tokyo/overtones....  des amis en plus... 
album dispo dans les bacs...


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _Forgiveness_ de Macy Gray sur _The id_
> Toujours sur last.fm
> 
> J'aime bien sa voix. Black is beautiful


 J'ai adore les deux premiers albums et je ne m'en lasse jamais :love:

J'aimais particulierement "I Try" du premier album, c'est vraiment celle qui m'a fait accroche a Macy Gray  

Surtout la richesse musicale et son petit cote perso qui transperce dans les lyriques... C'est mimi :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Mai 2005)

Der große Rebell von gestern
sagt nun für immer "JA!"
zum bürgerlichen Leben
und den Dingen, gegen die er war.
Er hat die Fronten gewechselt,
alle finden ihn wunderbar,
obwohl sich sein Charakter
keineswegs geändert hat.

Hey, bye bye Alex!
Nur noch ein Clown,
traurig anzuschaun.

Ursache und Wirkung,
Unterdrückung und Aggression,
es ist immer dasselbe Übel
und keiner bleibt davon verschont.

Sie alle gehörn zur Maschinerie,
als ein Rädchen im System.
Ohne sie würde sich das Uhrwerk
nicht mehr lange drehn.

Hey, bye bye Alex!
Nur noch ein Clown,
traurig anzuschaun.


----------



## MrStone (17 Mai 2005)

DTH


----------



## Berthold (17 Mai 2005)

Aldo Romano, avec le soleil dehors, ça réchauffe.


----------



## IceandFire (17 Mai 2005)

Jorane Live...tiens d'ailleurs elle sera ce soir en concert à paris...la maroquinerie je crois non ? Teo ?   :love:


----------



## madlen (17 Mai 2005)

Alpha & Omega, Gentleman   :love:


----------



## IceandFire (17 Mai 2005)

eh Teo jenchaine de suite avec les Propellerheads...   :love: la pêche avant de faire le festival DUb telerama ce soir...héhéhéhé.....


----------



## kabeha (17 Mai 2005)




----------



## macmarco (17 Mai 2005)

*Sloy* - Electrelite


----------



## macdani (17 Mai 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> *Sloy* - Electrelite




Faut-il mettre une capote pour écouter ce cd??? :mouais:  :rose:


----------



## elektroseb (17 Mai 2005)

macdani a dit:
			
		

> Faut-il mettre une capote pour écouter ce cd??? :mouais:  :rose:



t'es en periode d'ovulation?   

là c'est un bon vieux Poésie Noire qui ne veut pas quitter ma platine  :love:


----------



## maousse (17 Mai 2005)

(clic pour écouter)


----------



## macmarco (17 Mai 2005)

*Sloy* - Planet Of Tubes


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (17 Mai 2005)

Camille, le fil, pas mal, c'est naïf, j'aime bien


----------



## macdani (17 Mai 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> t'es en periode d'ovulation?
> 
> là c'est un bon vieux Poésie Noire qui ne veut pas quitter ma platine  :love:



Bon si tu me dis qu'il n'y a pas de risque, je veux bien essayer... :rose:  :love:


----------



## macdani (17 Mai 2005)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> (clic pour écouter)




la première chanson que j'ai écouté sur le lien m'a semblé du David bowie...je me trompe??? :rose:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Mai 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> t'es en periode d'ovulation?
> 
> là c'est un bon vieux Poésie Noire qui ne veut pas quitter ma platine  :love:



TIMBER


----------



## yvos (17 Mai 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> *Sloy* - Planet Of Tubes


 
ah mais toi, tu vas avoir droit à un coudboul!!!

Dans mes bras :love: :love::love::love:


----------



## yvos (17 Mai 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> *Sloy* - Electrelite


 
enoooooooooooooooorme


----------



## teo (17 Mai 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Jorane Live...tiens d'ailleurs elle sera ce soir en concert à paris...la maroquinerie je crois non ? Teo ?   :love:



peut-être, je sais pas, j'ai pas eu de places en fait, je connaissais pas jusqu'à ce ouikende...   

_Si vous passez par la Maroquinerie, je suis à 2mn à pied (allez, 80 secondes), faites coucou, n'hésitez pas, le bar/restau est très sympa  :love: _

Sinon t'es sur Paname pour le festival Dub, IceAndFire ? t'aurais pu dire.... j'ai hésité à y aller, je me serai convaincu 

Là, c'est de nouveau Propellerheads, _Decksandrumsandrockandroll_, j'ai remis la main sur cet excellent album dernièrement... :love:


----------



## squarepusher (17 Mai 2005)

Boom Boom Satellites - Push Eject :love:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Mai 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> *Sloy* - Electrelite


Je connais pas du tout, mais la pochette donne envie... :rose:

Sinon moi pour le moment, c'est un ptit Hooverphonic qui passe... ça faisait (trop) longtemps


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Mai 2005)

Excellent Hooverphonics :love:  :style: y sont Belges en plus 


Là c'est Moby avec l'album "Play" - "My Weakness".


----------



## KARL40 (17 Mai 2005)

ELECTRELANE encore et toujours  :love: 

Personne d'autre n'écoute l'album "axes"


----------



## Nobody (17 Mai 2005)

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhh!


----------



## macdani (17 Mai 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhh!





                 

SUPER cover :love:  :love:  :love: 

C'est quoi comme genre de music, je connais pas


----------



## liliminipuce (17 Mai 2005)

Allez, c'est l'année du Brésil... alors un peu de Seu Jorge nous met dans l'ambiance... malgré la météo....


----------



## teo (17 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> (...)Sinon moi pour le moment, c'est un ptit Hooverphonic qui passe... ça faisait (trop) longtemps



_Hooverphonic_, découvert fort récemment (l'été dernier), vraiment bien :love:


Là, c'est S-Express et _Theme from S-Express_.
De l'or en barre sous la boule à facette.


----------



## Freelancer (17 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Là, c'est S-Express et _Theme from S-Express_.
> De l'or en barre sous la boule à facette.



pour l'instant, c'est Kathy Brown, Arnold Jarvis, Sabrinaah Pope, plein de morceaux du volume 1 de la compil Paradise Garage (Chanté Moore, "This Time" remixé par Frankie Knuckles) :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Mai 2005)

Un ptit *Tom Waits* avant d'aller me coucher...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Un ptit *Tom Waits* avant d'aller me coucher...



OK pour celui-ci 

I Don't Wanna Grow Up

(Tom Waits/K. Brennan)
When I'm lyin' in my bed at night
I don't wanna grow up
Nothin' ever seems to turn out right
I don't wanna grow up
How do you move in a world of fog
That's always changing things
Makes me wish that I could be a dog
When I see the price that you pay
I don't wanna grow up
I don't ever wanna be that way
I don't wanna grow up

Seems like folks turn into things
That they'd never want
The only thing to live for
Is today...
I'm gonna put a hole in my TV set
I don't wanna grow up
Open up the medicine chest
And I don't wanna grow up
I don't wanna have to shout it out
I don't want my hair to fall out
I don't wanna be filled with doubt
I don't wanna be a good boy scout
I don't wanna have to learn to count
I don't wanna have the biggest amount
I don't wanna grow up

Well when I see my parents fight
I don't wanna grow up
They all go out and drinking all night
And I don't wanna grow up
I'd rather stay here in my room
Nothin' out there but sad and gloom
I don't wanna live in a big old Tomb
On Grand Street

When I see the 5 o'clock news
I don't wanna grow up
Comb their hair and shine their shoes
I don't wanna grow up
Stay around in my old hometown
I don't wanna put no money down
I don't wanna get me a big old loan
Work them fingers to the bone
I don't wanna float a broom
Fall in love and get married then boom
How the hell did I get here so soon
I don't wanna grow up


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Mai 2005)

Allez... dernier titre avant d'éteindre : "What a wonderful world" par Joey Ramone


----------



## IceandFire (18 Mai 2005)

doux,doux...tout doux... Keren Ann : Nolita....


----------



## IceandFire (18 Mai 2005)

et puis la BLOEM DE LIGNY :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Mai 2005)

*Feed me weird things by Squarepusher.*







Du Squarepusher, du bon, de la part d'un incontournable de la planète électronique. Un album qui commence à dater un peu (©1996).
Mélange de douceur et d'agitation, excellent.
La deuxième piste est absolument une pure merveille.

 :love:


----------



## MrStone (18 Mai 2005)

Manquerait plus que ça  

Allez, hop, ma nouveauté de la semaine :





:love:


----------



## grig (18 Mai 2005)

Depuis que mes tympans se sont mis à vibrer 44000 fois par seconde, je n'écoute que de l'analogique
http://ring.cdandlp.com/grigo


----------



## MrStone (18 Mai 2005)

grig a dit:
			
		

> Depuis que mes tympans se sont mis à vibrer 44000 fois par seconde, je n'écoute que de l'analogique
> http://ring.cdandlp.com/grigo




 :mouais:    :hein: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




le microsillon, c'est bien... encore faut-il savoir ce qui est gravé dessus  :hosto: :hosto:


Enfin, moi j'dis ça, chacun son trip... tu as parfaitement le droit d'écouter Nicole Croisille :love: : 



SM, un client pour toi !


----------



## richard-deux (18 Mai 2005)

macdani a dit:
			
		

> la première chanson que j'ai écouté sur le lien m'a semblé du David bowie...je me trompe??? :rose:



Non, ce n'est pas une chanson de Bowie.  
Oui, tu te trompe.


----------



## teo (18 Mai 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Manquerait plus que ça
> 
> Allez, hop, ma nouveauté de la semaine :
> 
> ...



J'écoute ça là aussi, pas trop nouveau pour moi car quelqu'un ici nous l'avait fait découvrir il y a quelques mois, j'avais pas résisté à courir l'acheter  . Je résiste jamais longtemps à Thievery Corporation  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Mai 2005)

je viens de commander ça.....
au vu des commentaire de certain, j'espere ne pas le regreter....


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (18 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je viens de commander ça.....
> au vu des commentaire de certain, j'espere ne pas le regreter....



Tu ne le regretteras pas, mais par contre, tu ne l'écouteras pas pendant des semaines...


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (18 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _Hooverphonic_, découvert fort récemment (l'été dernier), vraiment bien :love:



Je rêve, ou la chanteuse d'Hooverphonic a vraiment un charme fabuleux ?


----------



## MrStone (18 Mai 2005)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne le regretteras pas, mais par contre, tu ne l'écouteras pas pendant des semaines...




Ça m'a fait un peu l'effet là, oui... un peu comme la junk food : vite acheté, vite bouffé, vite écoeuré


----------



## IceandFire (18 Mai 2005)

deckanddrumandrockandroll... un régal de chez régal de régal :love: un ami m'a donné envie de le réécouté..;   et depuis ça usine et ça envoie du gros sur ma chaine...


----------



## MrStone (18 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> J'écoute ça là aussi, pas trop nouveau pour moi car quelqu'un ici nous l'avait fait découvrir il y a quelques mois, j'avais pas résisté à courir l'acheter  . Je résiste jamais longtemps à Thievery Corporation  :love:



Tu sais je ne prétends pas faire partie de la Hype


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (18 Mai 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> deckanddrumandrockandroll... un régal de chez régal de régal :love: un ami m'a donné envie de le réécouté..;   et depuis ça usine et ça envoie du gros sur ma chaine...



les propeller heads : history repeating ? ;o)


----------



## IceandFire (18 Mai 2005)

en un seul mot... et non ce n'est pas que des loops


----------



## teo (18 Mai 2005)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne le regretteras pas, mais par contre, tu ne l'écouteras pas pendant des semaines...




???? ben en tout cas, chez moi,il tourne régulièrement :love: surtout certains morceaux mais bon...  et la voix



			
				AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> Je rêve, ou la chanteuse d'Hooverphonic a vraiment un charme fabuleux ?



Je dois dire qu'elle ne me laisse pas indifférent, mais bon, honnêtement, je ne suis pas le meilleur juge pour ces dames , mais du charme elle en a, à coup sûr 

Par contre si tu veux me parler du sourire de Kele Okereke ou des yeux de Ian Mackay*... là je serai nettement plus explicite, c'est plus mon rayon 

Allez une pic pour toi, prise sur discogs...







* vus de près !


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (18 Mai 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> en un seul mot... et non ce n'est pas que des loops



tu m'obliges à sévir : DeckSanddrumSandrockandroll pour être plus précis


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (18 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je dois dire qu'elle ne me laisse pas indifférent, mais bon, honnêtement, je ne suis pas le meilleur juge pour ces dames , mais du charme elle en a, à coup sûr
> 
> Par contre si tu veux me parler du sourire de Kele Okereke ou des yeux de Ian Mackay*... là je serai nettement plus explicite, c'est plus mon rayon
> 
> ...



Je dois te remercier pour la seconde photo, car, je confirme, elle a un charme fabuleux !  
Par contre, je ne peux pas te parler du charme de Kele Okereke ou des yeux de Ian Mackay*... là je serai nettement moins explicite    

*vu ni de loin ni de près 

Encore merci


----------



## IceandFire (18 Mai 2005)

ah pardon   oui par exemple  mais ce n'est pas ma préférée.... :love:


----------



## IceandFire (18 Mai 2005)

pour info Teo...   j'ai mon pote Nico qui ressemble à celui de droite  :love:


----------



## yvos (18 Mai 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> ELECTRELANE encore et toujours  :love:
> 
> Personne d'autre n'écoute l'album "axes"



si, ça tourne en ce moment sur ma platine


----------



## teo (18 Mai 2005)

j'ai mis la photo pour la miss seulement, j'ai rien contre ton pote Nico (nothing personal  ) mais c'est pas mon genre (et puis, c'est pas vraiment le sujet ici, donc _je ne m'étendrai _pas  ).
Si tu connais bien Kele Okereke ou Ian Mackay, envoie-moi un MP, j'en serai ravi !


----------



## DandyWarhol (18 Mai 2005)

Salut à tous,
Je ne sais pas si il y en a qui connaissent Natacha Atlas, mais pour information elle sort d'ici 10 jours un BEST OF et un DVD!!  
Ca fait tellement longtemps que j'attendais un DVD d'elle!  :love:  :love:  
Pour ceux qui connaissent pas encore jetez vous dessus vous serez pas déçus!

DW


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Mai 2005)

Ghinzu


----------



## IceandFire (19 Mai 2005)

de rien l'ami  :love:


----------



## KARL40 (19 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je viens de commander ça.....
> au vu des commentaire de certain, j'espere ne pas le regreter....


 
On t'avais prévenu !!! Le single "Banquet" est excellent mais le reste .... :mouais: 
J'ai été déçu ...


----------



## MrStone (19 Mai 2005)

Alors, à propos de la fête des blocs, quelqu'un a été les voir hier soir ? Ou au moins écouté, j'ai entendu dire que le concert était retransmis sur le Mouv en direct, mais j'ai pas suivi l'affaire.

Je parie que c'était... bien mais pas top  


Allez, retour à des "valeurs sûres" :love:

_Waiting for Nigel_ versionné par Primus sur le EP _Miscellaneous Debris_







:love: :love: :love:


----------



## teo (19 Mai 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> On t'avais prévenu !!! Le single "Banquet" est excellent mais le reste .... :mouais:
> J'ai été déçu ...



pour ceux qui n'ont pas envie d'acheter l'album juste pour _Banquet_, il y a une version remixée (un peu différente) sur leur site. Mais gratos.
Je suis pas déçu par l'achat mais c'est vrai que j'écoute nettement moins les autres titres.


----------



## stephane6646 (19 Mai 2005)

je viens de découvrir "en retard" mirwais et sa "naïve song"...totalement planant


----------



## teo (19 Mai 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> je viens de découvrir "en retard" mirwais et sa "naïve song"...totalement planant




Mieux vaut tard que jamais !    quelle année déjà ? ! ! ! 

Sinon, là c'est Massive Attack et _Blue Lines_


----------



## supermoquette (19 Mai 2005)

faut pas confondre avec mirweis


----------



## grig (19 Mai 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:    :hein:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ça, c'est ce que je vends, pas forcément ce que j'écoute  !... En ce moment, c'est "l'enfant assassin des mouches" de jean-Claude Vannier, et le livret est de Serge Gainsbourg. C'est sorti en Vinyle en 1974, et en CD en 2003. Avec les CD, en plus, il ne faut pas être pressé...


----------



## IceandFire (19 Mai 2005)

eh Grig tu es parent avec Grug ?  :love: ...
bon moi proper..... & Bloem  :love: ....


----------



## Universe player (19 Mai 2005)

Moi là c'est Real illusions : Reflections le dernier album de Steve Vai pour ceux qui connaissent...:love::love::love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Mai 2005)

I am the tragedy
And the heroine
I am lost And I am rescuing

The storm is come
And I am following

My name is Tristan
And I am alive

Forever young
I come from God knows where
'Cos now I'm here
Without a hope or care

I am trouble
And I am troubled too

My name is Tristan
And I am alive

Sorrow by name
And sorrow by nature
Working for joy
On overtime

Stuck on a line
Of misadventure
I fear no crime

I am the victim
And the murderer
You speak of love
But I've never heard of her

I am fucked
And I am fucking too

My name is Tristan
And I am alive


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> pour ceux qui n'ont pas envie d'acheter l'album juste pour _Banquet_, il y a une version remixée (un peu différente) sur leur site. Mais gratos.
> Je suis pas déçu par l'achat mais c'est vrai que j'écoute nettement moins les autres titres.



Bloc Party est un groupe à singles et ep qui n'a pas confirmé sur lp pour l'instant


----------



## MrStone (19 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Bloc Party est un groupe à singles et ep qui n'a pas confirmé sur lp pour l'instant



Ni sur LP, ni sur scène  :rateau:

Allez, pour se remettre, un bon vieux SY : _Experimental Jet Set, Trash And No Star_.

:love: Rhaa, Kim Gordon sur _Bull in the heather_ :love:


----------



## yvos (19 Mai 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Ni sur LP, ni sur scène  :rateau:
> 
> Allez, pour se remettre, un bon vieux SY : _Experimental Jet Set, Trash And No Star_.
> 
> :love: Rhaa, Kim Gordon sur _Bull in the heather_ :love:


 


DANS MES BRAS !
:love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Mai 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Ni sur LP, ni sur scène  :rateau:
> 
> Allez, pour se remettre, un bon vieux SY : _Experimental Jet Set, Trash And No Star_.
> 
> :love: Rhaa, Kim Gordon sur _Bull in the heather_ :love:



Jamais trop accroché sur Sonic Youth


----------



## yvos (19 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Jamais trop accroché sur Sonic Youth


 

rrrrôh le pas beau.

C'est parce qu'ils sont pas habillés en noir?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> rrrrôh le pas beau.
> 
> C'est parce qu'ils sont pas habillés en noir?



Image provenant du site de Sonic Youth


----------



## teo (19 Mai 2005)

déjà 1000 messages par ici...  on arrête pas...

A part ça, Pitch, tu es en _liberté conditionnelle_ là ?  


allez avant de filer... Coldplay et _Trouble_ sur _Parachutes_ en attendant _X&Y_ qui sortira le 6 juin.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> A part ça, Pitch, tu es en _liberté conditionnelle_ là ?



C'est l'heure de la promenade   

_Jail House Rock_
*Elvis Presley*


----------



## MrStone (19 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Jamais trop accroché sur Sonic Youth




Pourtant ils ont des aspects bien intéressants...

- Si tu veux sortir des choses les plus mainstream qu'ils ont faites, je te recommande en particulier les albums réalisés sur le label SYR (_Goodbye 20th century, SYR5, SYR6 avec Brigitte Fontaine), très orientés expérimental.

- Les trois premiers albums* (confusion is sex, bad moon rising et Evol) probablement les plus glauques. A noter un featuring de Lydia Lunch intéressant, et une reprise des Stooges qui se montre à la hauteur :love:
   * les puristes me diront qu'il s'agit du 2e, 3e et 4e, je sais 


Et si tu veux rester dans ce qui a 'fait' Sonic Youth, mes 3 préférés :
- Daydream Nation
- Dirty
- Goo et Sister, ex-æquo 


Mais bon, moi j'dis ça... les coups et les douleurs...  _


----------



## IceandFire (19 Mai 2005)

SANSEVERINO..; "les sénégalaises".. je trouve ses textes et son phrasé extra... :love:


----------



## yvos (19 Mai 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant ils ont des aspects bien intéressants...
> 
> - Si tu veux sortir des choses les plus mainstream qu'ils ont faites, je te recommande en particulier les albums réalisés sur le label SYR (_Goodbye 20th century, SYR5, SYR6 avec Brigitte Fontaine), très orientés expérimental.
> 
> ...


_

perso, parmi les titres que je préfère:
1. Tom Violence, E.V.O.L.  Un monstre en version live
2. Green Light, E.V.O.L.
2. The Sprawl, Daydream nation. Une fin à tomber
3. Trilogy, Daydream nation 
4. Schizophrenia, Sister, la tête qui tourne
5. I'm insane, et Death Valley 69 (avec L.Lunch), Bad moon rising
6. My friend goo, cinderella's big score et dirty boots, Goo..un sale goo dans la bouche
7. Pacific coast highway, Sister, une route vers l'enfer
8. Drunken Butterfly, Dirty, histoire de secouer un peu la baraque.
9. Tokyo Eyes, Experitmental...
10. Marylin Moore, E.V.O.L

(je crois que je pourrais en lister 50 que j'adore absolument en fait)

Les derniers albums n'ont pas l'urgence des premiers, mais il y a quelques trucs sympa._


----------



## supermoquette (19 Mai 2005)

la pub sonore de macgé


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> perso, parmi les titres que je préfère:
> 1. Tom Violence, E.V.O.L.  Un monstre en version live
> 2. Green Light, E.V.O.L.
> 2. The Sprawl, Daydream nation. Une fin à tomber
> ...



j'irais écouter sur last.fm


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> SANSEVERINO..; "les sénégalaises".. je trouve ses textes et son phrasé extra... :love:


Son look aussi est sympa


----------



## IceandFire (19 Mai 2005)

oué et il est sympa...je l'ai shooté à Deauville...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Mai 2005)




----------



## teo (19 Mai 2005)

là, c'est _Dans mon corps_ de Bingo Bill Orchestra sur _Moustaches_

pas trop connu mais c'est bien et je dis pas ça parce que c'est signé chez Noise Product 

Je me demande si _Supermoquette_ connait ça, c'est de la bonne pop :love:


----------



## richard-deux (19 Mai 2005)

En ce moment:  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (19 Mai 2005)

Dans le même style pour SM , t'as Mr Moustache de nirvana    :love:
je suis toujours sansévérino mais le premier : "le tango des gens"... un orfèvre des mots ce gars...
ça change des débilités...en français ou, en anglais...


----------



## steinway (19 Mai 2005)

Mahler :


----------



## teo (19 Mai 2005)

là, je fais bouger l'immeuble avec _It began in Africa_ des Chemical Brothers sur _Come with us_.









Ensuite y'a _Grace_ de J. Buckley, petit clin d'½il à une personne qui se reconnaitra, elle ne perd rien pour attendre, dès que je peux, je la boulègue grave


----------



## IceandFire (19 Mai 2005)

bon retour aux Belges(eh oui !) de Ghinzu...


----------



## Avril-VII (19 Mai 2005)

-Lilac wine
Et tout de suite : 
-Lover, You Should Have Come Over

Album "Grace"
Jeff Buckley


----------



## IceandFire (19 Mai 2005)

Tokyo/Overtones...


----------



## Burzum (19 Mai 2005)




----------



## macdani (20 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

>


c'est qui  c'est quoi


----------



## IceandFire (20 Mai 2005)

c'est qui maitre ? c'est quoi maitre qui faut dire   :love:


----------



## toys (20 Mai 2005)

la douce musique de france inter  j'aime cette radio la nuit elle est appaisent instructive (même si le lendemain je me souviens de rien) ha 2000 ans d'histoire rendez vous avec X et le cadavre esqui (s'est un jeux qui fait plaisir a maman je lui gagne plein de livre)


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (20 Mai 2005)

pfffffff, je suis déçu, je n'ai pas vu un seul Massive Attack (Mezzanine)...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Mai 2005)

odin's raven magic


----------



## Delorès de Vyce (20 Mai 2005)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> pfffffff, je suis déçu, je n'ai pas vu un seul Massive Attack (Mezzanine)...



Massive Attack :  
- Bleu Lines
- Protection
- Mezzanine
- 100th Window

Yes : - The Ladder

Gorillaz, Gotham Project, j'arrête là, sinon la liste sera trop longue  

C'est ce que j'écoute tout le temps.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Mai 2005)

the car's on fire and there's no driver at the wheel
and the sewers are all muddied with a thousand lonely suicides
and a dark wind blows

the government is corrupt
and we're on so many drugs
with the radio on and the curtains drawn

we're trapped in the belly of this horrible machine
and the machine is bleeding to death

the sun has fallen down
and the billboards are all leering
and the flags are all dead at the top of their poles

it went like this:

the buildings tumbled in on themselves
mothers clutching babies picked through the rubble
and pulled out their hair

the skyline was beautiful on fire
all twisted metal stretching upwards
everything washed in a thin orange haze

i said: "kiss me, you're beautiful -
these are truly the last days"

you grabbed my hand and we fell into it
like a daydream or a fever

we woke up one morning and fell a little further down -
for sure it's the valley of death

i open up my wallet
and it's full of blood


----------



## IceandFire (20 Mai 2005)

beaux lyrics   :love: ...


----------



## MrStone (20 Mai 2005)

Delorès de Vyce a dit:
			
		

> //snip//  *Gotham* Project, //snip//



Tiens, ça me fait penser (rien à voir) à l'autre Gotham, l'album enregistré au concert de Bauhaus à la Mutualité en 98... :love: faudra que je pense à me le réécouter 
Sacré Pete, quelle pêche à son âge  Moi qui ne pensais jamais les voir sur scène, cette claque !  :casse:


Sinon là c'est Skalpel sur l'album éponyme


----------



## IceandFire (20 Mai 2005)

un coup de midnight oil....mes racines.... :love:...blue sky mining....


----------



## richard-deux (20 Mai 2005)

Sinon là c'est Skalpel sur l'album éponyme






[/QUOTE]

Très bon album. :love:   

Si je ne me trompe pas, il doit y avoir un album de remix qui doit paraître prochainement. :rose:


----------



## MrStone (20 Mai 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Très bon album. :love:
> 
> Si je ne me trompe pas, il doit y avoir un album de remix qui doit paraître prochainement. :rose:



 Intéressant, je vais creuser la question


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Mai 2005)

well...where are you coming from?

...well...i don't like the way the country's ran, don't you know, and, erm...that's pretty much what i was expressing in my poem. the government...the american government - they're sneaky, they're very deceitful, they're liers, they're cheats, they're rip-offs. i mean, the american government is one systematic government that...that nobody can trust. i don't trust them myself.

and how long have you been writing for?

huh?

how long have you been writing for?

since i was four.

d'you do this sort of thing a lot, like, open-mic kinda questions?

oh i love open-mics, i love coming here to do open-mics, absolutely.

what kind of reactions d'you usually get?

usually, people are...are pretty much in agreement with what i'm saying.

we overheard you before talking about...you went to court today for a speeding ticket...?

that's accurate.

right. d'you wanna tell us that story?

yes, absolutely, i wouldn't mind telling you the story. erm...i went to court today for a speeding ticket, and i told the judge, erm..."let me tell you something, and you listen and you listen good, i'm only gonna say this one time and one time only, i don't repeat myself for nobody," i said. i says..."i'm here to pay a speeding ticket, not to listen to your lectures and hear you run your mouth for an hour." i says "i'm here to pay off my speeding ticket...and i'm here to get my fines out of the way and get the fuck to work." the judge says "you can't talk like that in my courtroom, you're in contempt of court." then i said...i told the judge, "if that's the best you can do, i feel sorry for you." i said "why don't you just shut your fucking mouth for once and listen." i said "i'm not gonna take any shit." i said "i'm gonna pay my speeding ticket like i said." i walked up to the god damn judge and i hand him my 25 dollars and i says "here's my money, now i am leaving."
and i left it at that...
...then, before i left, i turned around and told the judge "i'm here to state who i am and be honest with you." i said "if they thought i was dangerous on the road like you're trying to accuse me of, wouldn't they have taken my license when i first got it? yes they would. and the judge says "yeah, you have a point," he goes "you don't need to get loud," i said "don't get loud?" i says "i've got every right to get loud." i says "you can't do a god damn thing about it, because i'm expressing myself in your court, and there is nothing you can do about it. you think you're god because you have a robe and you can put people up the god damn river for 20 years? well you're not."
and i left it at that...

did you walk away?

yes i did...i don't like the judicial system, i don't like the government system, i don't like the police, i don't like anything to do with this country's government. i just don't like it, because...they're sneaky, like i said - they're deceitful, they're lying, they're cheats, the rip people off. that's the american government for you. america is a third world country, and people don't recognise it...and i think that that's pretty god damn sad, that they don't recognise their own country as a third world, third rate, third class slum.

well...d'you have any weapons?

yes, i do. i own a high-powered assault rifle, i own a 12-gauge double barrel shotgun, i own a regular shotgun, i own a regular hunting rifle, i own a 9 milimetre, a 357, a 45 handgun, a 38 special, and, erm...i own an m-16 fully automatic ground assault rifle...

d'you think things are gonna get better before they get worse?

no way. things are just gonna get worse and keep on getting worse. like i said, america's a third world country as it is and...and we're just basically in a hopeless situation as it stands.

what d'you think this country's gonna look like in the year 2003?

y'know, i'll tell you the truth - nothing against you guys, but i don't wanna answer that question because...i haven't even got a mind that's that...that inhumane.

are you ready for what's coming?

ready as i'll ever be.

most people aren't.

there's a little saying...dates back for generations...

go on...

be prepared for anything at any time from anybody, don't take no shit, always stand your ground. people wanna come up to me and run their mouth - guess what? i'll throw them through the fucking window...i won't think a thing of it.

would you mind reciting your poem for us?

not at all, i don't see why...i don't see why i couldn't.

there's an evil virus that's threatening mankind
it's not state of the art, it's a serious state of the mind
the muggers, the backstabbers, the two faced elite
a menace to society, a social disease
to brainwash the mind is a social disorder
the cynics, the apathy one-upmanship order
watching beginnings of social decay
gloating and sneering at life's disarray
eating away at your own self esteem
pouncing on every word that you might be saying
to attack someones mind is a social disorder
the constitution, the government, martial law order
superficially smiling a shake of the hand
as soon as your back is turned treason is planned
when every good thing's laid to rest
by the governments hate, by the constitution and their lies
and every time you think you're safe
and when you go to turn away
you know they're sharpening all their knives
all in your mind
all in your head
try to relate it
all in your mind
all in your head
try to escape it
without a conscience they destroy
and that's a thing that they enjoy
they're a sickness that's in all of our minds
they want to sink the ship and leave
the way they laugh at you and me
you know it happens all the time
but it only happens in your mind
the rats in the cellar you know who you are...
or do you?
watching beginnings of social decay...

thank you for your time


----------



## IceandFire (20 Mai 2005)

c'est ton record pitch en longueur !!!  :d
pour feter ça.. : Belle & Sebastian..; :love: dear catas..;etc..


----------



## teo (20 Mai 2005)

Tiens, là Last.fm vient de me mettre Björk et _Triumph of a Heart_ sur _Medula_.
C'est pas mal du tout, Ice...  .


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Mai 2005)




----------



## squarepusher (20 Mai 2005)

Ark - Alleluyark




:love::love:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (20 Mai 2005)

Comment allez vous ? 
Moi je suis en pleine phase Krautrock... :style:


----------



## MrStone (20 Mai 2005)

moi j'ai des lacunes en krautrock, faudra que je prenne des cours de rattrapage 







Mardi Gras BB, _Alligatoursoup_


----------



## IceandFire (20 Mai 2005)

sont ouf ces gars !!!!  :love:


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (20 Mai 2005)

Delorès de Vyce a dit:
			
		

> Massive Attack :
> - Bleu Lines
> - Protection
> - Mezzanine
> ...



Faut-il se procurer "Massive classics" ? *Dilemme*
Demon Days de Gorillaz est TRES bien ! L'album "Modus Vivendi" de Zenzile est bien aussi, mais n'a rien à voir avec J6M  
Le nouveau double album de Eels ! ah oui, très bon !


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Mai 2005)

alors, ce sera californie pour moi......:


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (20 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> alors, ce sera californie pour moi......:



tiens en parlant de no doubt, je me suis laissé surprendre par l'album de Gwen Stefany


----------



## bateman (20 Mai 2005)

The Coral - in the morning


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (20 Mai 2005)

bateman a dit:
			
		

> The Coral - in the morning



C'est le titre du dernier album sorti cette année ???


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Mai 2005)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> tiens en parlant de no doubt, je me suis laissé surprendre par l'album de Gwen Stefany



oui, exact....rien a voir avec No Doubt....mais un album interessant....


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (20 Mai 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> sont ouf ces gars !!!!  :love:




à donf...  :modo:


----------



## bateman (20 Mai 2005)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> C'est le titre du dernier album sorti cette année ???




aucune idée, je n'ai que ce morceau..  :sick:  :style:


----------



## macdani (20 Mai 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai des lacunes en krautrock, faudra que je prenne des cours de rattrapage
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cover sympa  
 c'est quoi  
j'ai rien trouvé  sur le net à ce sujet....


----------



## elektroseb (20 Mai 2005)

Un vieux coup de nostalgie derrière les oreilles : berurier noir "descendons dans la rue"

 :rose:


----------



## macdani (20 Mai 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Comment allez vous ?
> Moi je suis en pleine phase Krautrock... :style:



quel est le titre de cet album?


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Mai 2005)

de la merde.

moi, j'ecoute de la merde, en toute simplicite...


----------



## macdani (20 Mai 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> de la merde.
> 
> moi, j'ecoute de la merde, en toute simplicite...



parfois c'est utile...ça permet de mieux apprécier le reste...


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (20 Mai 2005)

bateman a dit:
			
		

> aucune idée, je n'ai que ce morceau..  :sick:  :style:



Je te demandais ça parce qu'il paraît que l'album de The Coral à paraître est fabuleux, quelqu'un a des news ? (Titre de l'album, date de sortie) 

Merci d'avance


----------



## macdani (20 Mai 2005)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> Ark - Alleluyark
> 
> 
> 
> ...




je viens d?écouter quelques extraits de cet album que je ne connaissais pas...
 hé ben je trouve ça top    :love:


----------



## FANREM (20 Mai 2005)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> Je te demandais ça parce qu'il paraît que l'album de The Coral à paraître est fabuleux, quelqu'un a des news ? (Titre de l'album, date de sortie)
> 
> Merci d'avance



the Invisible invasion 
Critiqué dans Rock & Folk de ce mois (entr'autre)
Sortie le 23 mai


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Mai 2005)




----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Mai 2005)




----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Mai 2005)

Pour finir la nuit en douceur 

untitled #1 [a.k.a. vaka]

et

olsen olsen in álafoss


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Mai 2005)

arretez de faire chier le monde, et ecoutez fantomas, ou carnival in coal, ou Mr bungle, ca vous changera...

la au moins on decouvre...


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Mai 2005)

bon avant de me coucher....:
























@+............


----------



## FANREM (21 Mai 2005)

Indestructible Magnifique
Tim Amstrong est grand


----------



## IceandFire (21 Mai 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Critiqué dans Rock & Folk de ce mois (entr'autre)


 Critiqué dans R&F !!!??, pléonasme ...    
c'est une revue de supermarché ....
avec des pseudos intellos à 0,05 cts d'euros...   
une maquette qui n'as pas bougé depuis 20 ans...
un papier moche...
une graphisme absent....
Bon Pitch on le monte ce vrai Mag ?  :d :love: !!!!


----------



## FANREM (21 Mai 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Bon Pitch on le monte ce vrai Mag ?  :d :love: !!!!



Bonne idée, je ne manquerai pas de te l'acheter (et de me le faire dedicacer)   
Mais 2 remarques : 
d'une part, il y en a plein qui s'y sont cassé les dents
et d'autre part, le marché doit bien exister, car il n'y a qu'a voir au kiosque le nombre de magazines consacrés... Pas dur, il y en a plus sur le rock que sur le Pc  :love:


----------



## richard-deux (21 Mai 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Intéressant, je vais creuser la question



Je ne me suis pas trompé.  

CD Single paru en mars 2005.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Mai 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> arretez de faire chier le monde, et ecoutez fantomas, ou carnival in coal, ou Mr bungle, ca vous changera...
> 
> la au moins on decouvre...



une découverte de 1973-1974 ressorti en 2001


----------



## IceandFire (21 Mai 2005)

Aaaaahhhhh!!!!!! Pierre tornade        :love:


----------



## Avril-VII (21 Mai 2005)

Bonjour à tous

Bon, voilà me voilà inscrit au groupe macG de last.fm...
Si quelqu'un peu m'expliquer comment ca fonctionne ?


----------



## Burzum (21 Mai 2005)




----------



## teo (21 Mai 2005)

_Avril-VII: Hello et bienvenue sur les forums macge last.fm !

Va jeter un ½il aux forums macgeneration sur la page du groupe, il y a la traduction de l'ancienne page d'accueii et pas mal d'explications, mais bon, c'est vrai que même encore maintenant on se pose encore des questions sur le fonctionnement de ces radios et des classements 
Si tu as des questions particulières, envoie-moi un MP _

A part ça, là c'est DM et le remix de _Little 15_ (Ulrich Schnauss remix) sur _Remixes 81-04 (Disc 3)_


----------



## toys (21 Mai 2005)

emili simon s'est calme s'est bien


----------



## macdani (21 Mai 2005)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

>




Tu ne serais pas un adepte de satan par hazard ???   :affraid:   


" vada retros satanas ! "


----------



## toys (21 Mai 2005)

patrice s'est pas mal en fait je ne connaissait pas merci france inter


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Mai 2005)




----------



## teo (21 Mai 2005)

là un titre qui me va comme un gant, _Like a virgin_ de Madonna   

Puis juste après, l'excellent _Blame it on the boogie_ de Michael Jackson sur _Off the wall_


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Mai 2005)

Là c'est Scott McEnzie "San Fransisco (Be Sure To Wear Some Flowers In Your Hair) de l'album de Forest Gump 


Suivit par "Je t'aime moi non plus de Gainsbourg


----------



## teo (21 Mai 2005)

Revolution 9, des Beatles, sur le White album.

Toujours aussi barge...


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Mai 2005)

Là dans un style complètement différent c'est Jean-Michel Jarre, Oxygène 2 sur l'album Aéro


----------



## duracel (22 Mai 2005)

Iggy Pop & the Stooges seront en concert à la foire aux vins de Colmar, le 13 août.


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Mai 2005)

ya sinclair à vierzon


----------



## bompi (22 Mai 2005)

Je suis retourné en mode shuffle "extrème" sur toute ma AAC-thèque.
Donc l'enchaînement était le suivant :
Billie Holiday : "Summertime"
Edith Piaf : "Autumn leaves" (si si)
Bud Powell "Oblivion"
Marin Marais (une gigue)
William Orbit : "Harry flowers"
René Aubry : "Seuls au monde"
The Durutti Column : "The Square"
Pierre Henry : "Spatiodynamisme"
ABBA : "Gimme ! Gimme ! Gimme !"
Cabaret Voltaire : "Keep on (I got this feeling)"
Telex : "Twist à St Tropez"
etc.
etc.
et "Squeeze Me" de Fats Waller par Satch [aka Louis Armstrong]. Un standard sublime. Une version sublime.

En dehors de ça, grâce à Internet, j'ai rattrapé le temps perdu et je peux écouter à loisir (enfin) "Power Spot" (1986) et "The Surgeon Of The Nightsky Restores Dead Things By The Power Of Sound" (1987) de Jon Hassell.
Renversant. On est dans un autre monde (le 4ème d'après lui ...).

Je suis lyrique ce soir


----------



## Burzum (22 Mai 2005)

macdani a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne serais pas un adepte de satan par hazard ???   :affraid:
> 
> 
> " vada retros satanas ! "



C'est du Punk !


----------



## Avril-VII (22 Mai 2005)

à tous !
Je me suis laissé prendre par le système d'évangélisésation last.fm


----------



## macdani (22 Mai 2005)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> C'est du Punk !




 :mouais:  :hein:    :affraid:  :casse:


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Mai 2005)

Là c'est Kruder & Dorfmeister : "The K & D Sessions" - "Heroes (Kruder's Long Loose Bossa)"  un régal :love:


----------



## yvos (22 Mai 2005)

Venus in furs, The Velvet Undergound


----------



## elektroseb (22 Mai 2005)

Pour me reveiller, un petit "Move"


----------



## Avril-VII (22 Mai 2005)

Il est transcendant d'écouter "Allelujah" de Buckley, mais ca l'est encore plus de le faire soit même (seulement avec les accords rateau: ) si quelqu'un à la tab....


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Il est transcendant d'écouter "Allelujah" de Buckley, mais ca l'est encore plus de le faire soit même (seulement avec les accords rateau: ) si quelqu'un à la tab....




je doit l'avoir quelque part.....faudrait que je cherche....seulement en tab ou en partition...?
le soucis c'est que j'ai pas de scanner....
mais rien, a voir cependant, si tu aime la verison de Buckley fils, il faudrait que tu ecoute l'originale de  Leonard cohen...


bon, la, j'ecoute :









la compil d' Hellcat Record, le label des mecs de Rancid....

et suis un petit Nofx


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (22 Mai 2005)

_*The Corrs: Borrowed heaven*_


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (22 Mai 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Iggy Pop & the Stooges seront en concert à la foire aux vins de Colmar, le 13 août.



Ils seront à Six-Fours les Plages aux "Voix Du Gaou"... le 20 Juillet à 20h...


----------



## teo (22 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> à tous !
> Je me suis laissé prendre par le système d'évangélisésation last.fm






Nos méthodes sont très efficaces... 


Sinon là c'est _Lorrain_ de Bad Manners sur _Trojan Ska Revival Box Set_


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (22 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Nos méthodes sont très efficaces...



Depeche Mode	
Coldplay	
New Order	
U2	
David Bowie	
The Beatles	
Morcheeba	
Björk
Tears for Fears	
Garbage	
Joy Division	
Duran Duran	
The Smiths	
The Fall	
Sting	
Dire Straits	
Radiohead	
Genesis	
PJ Harvey	
The Cure	
Sade	
Eurythmics	
Leftfield	
Blur	
Yazoo	
Gorillaz	
Françoise Hardy	
Cornershop	
Weezer	
My Bloody Valentine	
Aimee Mann	
Manic Street Preachers	
Beck	
Bloem De Ligny	
The Prodigy	
Pulp	
Mark Knopfler	
Tortoise	
Red Hot Chili Peppers	
Ladytron	
Tindersticks	
Jean-Michel Jarre	
The Libertines	
Lloyd Cole	
Portishead	
Ride	
Frankie Goes To Hollywood	
M	
R.E.M.

Tu as envie de faire des découvertes musicales ?

Rejoins-nous sur Last.Fm


----------



## Freelancer (22 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Nos méthodes sont très efficaces...



je confirme


----------



## lumai (22 Mai 2005)

vi vi


----------



## Nobody (22 Mai 2005)

P'tain, avec ça, je sens que je vais bien dormir...  

Irremplacable.


----------



## hegemonikon (22 Mai 2005)

Génial et quasiment pas une ride:
_
Pierre Henry & Michel Colombier _:* Messe pour le temps présent







*


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (22 Mai 2005)




----------



## hegemonikon (22 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

>



«Postez vos plus belles photos» c'est le "thread" d'à-côté


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (22 Mai 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> «Postez vos plus belles photos» c'est le "thread" d'à-côté



ce n'est pas la mienne ; c'est une pochette


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Mai 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> «Postez vos plus belles photos» c'est le "thread" d'à-côté




Tu vois l'IPN là ?

Bon ben tu montes dessus, on va chercher le goudrons et les plumes, on arrive !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (22 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu vois l'IPN là ?
> 
> Bon ben tu montes dessus, on va chercher le goudrons et les plumes, on arrive !



Le bar des floodeurs, c'est la porte d'à-côté


----------



## Freelancer (22 Mai 2005)

la madeleine du soir :love:  :love:  :love: il y avait tout dans cet album : blondie, chrissie Hynde, de la pop, du disco  :love:  :love:


----------



## yvos (23 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

>


 
écouté, adopté, acheté. Bien plus abouti que leurs précédentes tentatives


----------



## IceandFire (23 Mai 2005)

the House of love 1986-88... c'est du miel  :love: ... la meilleure nouvelle c'est qu'ils se sont reformés et qu'ils viennent de sortir un nouvel album :love: hurraaaaa!!!!!!
La bande de Guy Chadwick strikes again...  j'ai hate d'entendre ça... en plus ptits singles en vinyl et tout le toutim... :love: ...


----------



## teo (23 Mai 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> the House of love 1986-88... c'est du miel  :love: ... la meilleure nouvelle c'est qu'ils se sont reformés et qu'ils viennent de sortir un nouvel album :love: hurraaaaa!!!!!!
> La bande de Guy Chadwick strikes again...  j'ai hate d'entendre ça... en plus ptits singles en vinyl et tout le toutim... :love: ...



Ils passent sur Paris bientôt, je me souviens plus ce qu'ils chantaient, pourtant je suis sûr que bien sûr, je connais que ça...

Là c'est _last.fm/bunkadoo_ avec les Proppellerheads et _Bang on !_ sur _Decksandrumsandrockandroll_


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (23 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Ils passent sur Paris bientôt, je me souviens plus ce qu'ils chantaient, pourtant je suis sûr que bien sûr, je connais que ça...
> 
> Là c'est _last.fm/bunkadoo_ avec les Proppellerheads et _Bang on !_ sur _Decksandrumsandrockandroll_



Change de radio   

Entre autres 

In a garden in the house of love, sitting lonely on a plastic chair
The sun is cruel when he hides away, I need a sister - I'll just stay
A little girl, a little guy - in a little church or in a school
Little Jesus are you watching me, I'm so young - just eighteen
She, she, she, she Shine On
Shine On
Shine On
In a garden in a house of love, there's nothing real just a coat of arms
I'm not the pleasure that I used to be - so young - just eighteen
She, she, she, she Shine On
Shine On
Shine On
I don't know why I dream this way
The sky is purple and things are right every day
I don't know, it's just this world's so far away
But I won't fight, and I won't hate
Well not today
In a garden in the house of love
Sitting lonely on a plastic chair
The sun is cruel when he hides away
Shine On...
Shine On
Shine On
....and on...and on...
Shine
Shine On
Shine
Shine
Shine


----------



## yvos (23 Mai 2005)

j'ai une compil de faces B de House of Love de l'époque, et elle est mortelle (j'ai pas trouvé la jaquette). Parmi les titres, Safe, on the phone, scratch inside, love V...Sinon, ce qu'ils ont fait après m'a plutôt ennuyé


----------



## IceandFire (23 Mai 2005)

J'ai tout moi !!!!  :love: pour info c'était vendredi dernier au nouveau casino Teo...  je pleure de l'avoir su qu'hier soir...j'y serais allé en marchant sur les mains...


----------



## teo (23 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Change de radio   (...)



Ben j'ai fait le tour de certaines mais bon, bunkadoo a ma préférence... si tu m'en trouves une qui peut s'écouter tranquillement en fond pendant mes cours... je peux pas me concentrer si j'ai du Alice Cooper ou du AC/DC ou encore certains groupes bruitistes élitistes  :rose: 

Ca reste électro-pop plus ou moins _mainstream_ et ça me va bien. Même si j'ai pas _House of love_.

Edit: comme quoi...
tout arrive... special pour toi Pitch ...

_photoshop sucks_ de Apoptygma Berzerk sur _Harmonizer_


et c'est parceque je suis dans _FireWorks_ !


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Mai 2005)

:love:


----------



## N°6 (23 Mai 2005)




----------



## IceandFire (23 Mai 2005)

Oasis ce soir à l'olympia... :love: je viens de l'apprendre....  ooouuuiiinnnnn!!!!!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Mai 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Oasis ce soir à l'olympia... :love: je viens de l'apprendre....  ooouuuiiinnnnn!!!!!!



encore une bonne raison de rester chez soi...


----------



## macarel (23 Mai 2005)

Une petite playlist aléatoire pour l'heure qui suit :love: 
Security	Joss Stone	
Cowgirl In The Sand	Neil Young	
The Animals	Jan Hammer 	
get up 	Bob Marley	3:18		
Houria	 Souad Massi	
This Wheel's On Fire	Julie Driscoll, 
Get Ready	 Rare Earth	
I'm a man	 Chicago	
Feels Like Fire (Featuring Dido)	Santana	
Rocket Scientist	 Liquid Soul 	
Do you love me	 Maceo Parker	
Inglan is a bitch	 Linton Kwesi Johnson	
Khsara Alik  Souad Massi	
Listen To The Music	Doobie Brothers	
Talib kweli 	Morcheeba


----------



## macarel (23 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> :love:


J'aime bien la pochette  , mais en musique ça donne quoi?


----------



## teo (23 Mai 2005)

_Mundian To Bach Ke_ de Panjabi MC sur _Asian Vibes_

Je me crois dans K2000 version Panjabi, trop bon    :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (23 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _Mundian To Bach Ke_ de Panjabi MC sur _Asian Vibes_
> 
> Je me crois dans K2000 version Panjabi, trop bon    :love:



Il y a aussi celui de Magnum - pas la glace


----------



## ficelle (23 Mai 2005)

smooth...


----------



## teo (23 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Il y a aussi celui de Magnum - pas la glace


faut que je trouve ça...


----------



## bompi (23 Mai 2005)

J'écoute "GU22 : Dave Seaman" [GU = Global Underground]
Bon, bin c'est pas génial. Ça fait passer le temps mais c'est pas dément quand même. Dave Seaman était un peu plus intéressant dans "Global Communication"


----------



## teo (23 Mai 2005)

_Rich personnality_ et _Playin' with myself_ de Benjamin Diamond sur _Strange attitude_.  _Playin' with myself_ est une merveille :love:   

Il passait à La Maroquinerie en début de mois, je l'ai loupé. Il parait que son nouvel album est plus pop-rock. Des échos ?


----------



## macarel (23 Mai 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien la pochette  , mais en musique ça donne quoi?



Bon, j'ai écouté quelques extraits, ce n'est pas mal,un peu chargé quand même (la production)
Mais, c'est bien, j'apprends tous les jours avec voes


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (23 Mai 2005)

J'ai écouté Green Day, c'est un peu mou du genou


----------



## FANREM (23 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> J'ai écouté Green Day, c'est un peu mou du genou



C'est de la provoc   
T'as ecouté quoi pour dire ca ? Si tu veux des conseils d'un specialiste du groupe, demande moi, je te dirai quoi ecouter. :love: 
C'est absolument pas mou, fais moi confiance
Derniere precision, ca s'ecoute a fond la caisse


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (23 Mai 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> C'est de la provoc
> T'as ecouté quoi pour dire ca ? Si tu veux des conseils d'un specialiste du groupe, demande moi, je te dirai quoi ecouter. :love:
> C'est absolument pas mou, fais moi confiance
> Derniere precision, ca s'ecoute a fond la caisse



C'était Holiday et je persiste c'était mou du genou - moi provoquer ? c'est bien me connaître


----------



## FANREM (23 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> C'était Holiday et je persiste c'était mou du genou - moi provoquer ? c'est bien me connaître



Ecoute Dookie du début a la fin, 
et puis si tu trouves toujours que c'est mou, il y a plein de solutions de rechange
tu peux essayer Nofx (au hasard )  site officiel 
et si tu trouves toujours ca mou, faut forcer sur les amphetamines. Y a pas d'autre solution   
Pas de  lien direct, mais demande a ton pharmacien


----------



## hegemonikon (23 Mai 2005)

Greenday c'est un bon petit goupe de lycée mais ça casse pas des briques à un canard


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (23 Mai 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Greenday c'est un bon petit goupe de lycée mais ça casse pas des briques à un canard



Pitch éleveur de psychopathes ne le recommande pas


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Mai 2005)

je confirme....au cas ou, passe a NOFX.......









par exemple.....mais FANREM je pense qu'apres Dookie, Green Day c'est un peu laissez-aller...dommage.....

sinon, si NOFX ne suffit pas, il y a Rancid....


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (23 Mai 2005)




----------



## bompi (24 Mai 2005)

On est reparti pour un peu de shuffle après vision de "Kill Bill (vol 1)"
Et c'est parti avec Winton Kelly "There will never be another you" _in_ "History of Piano Jazz" : 10 disques assez enthousiasmants (et pas chers ...) C'est assurément le morceau pour amour fou ...

Et on enchaîne avec un vieux _live_ de Cabaret Voltaire. Sympathoche et tranquille.

La nuit est à nous !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (24 Mai 2005)

Dans des terrains cendreux, calcinés, sans verdure,
Comme je me plaignais un jour à la nature,
Et que de ma pensée, en vaguant au hasard,
J'aiguisais lentement sur mon coeur le poignard,
Je vis en plein midi descendre sur ma tête
Un nuage funèbre et gros d'une tempête,
Qui portait un troupeau de démons vicieux,
Semblables à des nains cruels et curieux.
A me considérer froidement ils se mirent,
Et, comme des passants sur un fou qu'ils admirent,
Je les entendis rire et chuchoter entre eux,
En échangeant maint signe et maint clignement d'yeux:

- "Contemplons à loisir cette caricature
Et cette ombre d'Hamlet imitant sa posture,
Le regard indécis et les cheveux au vent.
N'est-ce pas grand'pitié de voir ce bon vivant,
Ce gueux, cet histrion en vacances, ce drôle,
Parce qu'il sait jouer artistement son rôle,
Vouloir intéresser au chant de ses douleurs
Les aigles, les grillons, les ruisseaux et les fleurs,
Et même à nous, auteurs de ces vieilles rubriques,
Réciter en hurlant ses tirades publiques?"

J'aurais pu (mon orgueil aussi haut que les monts
Domine la nuée et le cri des démons)
Détourner simplement ma tête souveraine,
Si je n'eusse pas vu parmi leur troupe obscène,
Crime qui n'a pas fait chanceler le soleil!
La reine de mon coeur au regard nonpareil
Qui riait avec eux de ma sombre détresse
Et leur versait parfois quelque sale caresse.


----------



## iTof (24 Mai 2005)

c'est un morceau du dernier album de Anny et Jean-Marc Versini ?      :rateau:


----------



## IceandFire (24 Mai 2005)

vive les indous


----------



## iTof (24 Mai 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> vive les indous


 Etienne ! C'est l'heure !


----------



## toys (24 Mai 2005)

france inter toujours présent pour la nuits.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (24 Mai 2005)




----------



## teo (24 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Pitch éleveur de psychopathes ne le recommande pas



Moi je le conseille si on veut faire moins que son âge dans les discussions sur Caramail. Mais attention au détournement de mineur FANREM ! 

Sinon j'écoute la _pr_ de qui vous savez et c'est _It's a Fire _de Portishead sur _Dummy_

PS: ça te va bien, Pitch, _éleveur de psychopathe_ je trouve, ça rajoute au personnage   
Bientôt on pourra faire avec toi comme dans la pub O. rouge:

"Pourquoi il est méchant Pitch ? - Passque !!!"     

C'est pourtant mal le connaitre. Il est adorable. Il m'a offert un _Bouddha en céramique vert pomme_ pour mon anniversaire  :love:


----------



## bompi (24 Mai 2005)

Allez hop!, on commence la journée paisiblement avec "Thursday Afternoon" de Brian Eno (une heure méditative à souhait pour sortir des limbes et revenir à la dure réalité du monde impitoyable de l'assurance ...)


----------



## macarel (24 Mai 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Allez hop!, on commence la journée paisiblement avec "Thursday Afternoon" de Brian Eno (une heure méditative à souhait pour sortir des limbes et revenir à la dure réalité du monde impitoyable de l'assurance ...)


 :love:  :love: 
Pour le coup, moi aussi


----------



## IceandFire (24 Mai 2005)

Phil Collins Serious hits live ! :love:


----------



## teo (24 Mai 2005)

Paul Oakenfold, _Hypnotized _sur _Bunkka_


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (24 Mai 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> c'est un morceau du dernier album de Anny et Jean-Marc Versini ?      :rateau:



Un certain J.-L. De Meyer qui chante un texte des Fleurs du Mal, "La Béatrice"


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Mai 2005)

"Galvanize" des Chemical Brothers :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> C'est pourtant mal le connaitre. Il est adorable. Il m'a offert un _Bouddha en céramique vert pomme_ pour mon anniversaire  :love:



Et tu t'en ai remis :affraid: :rateau: 


PS: en l'honneur de Pitch le sanguinaire un peu de Rammstein - Vampire  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (24 Mai 2005)

"Mezmerize" de System of a down ! :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (24 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> PS: en l'honneur de Pitch le sanguinaire un peu de Rammstein - Vampire  :love:





			
				Teo a dit:
			
		

> PS: ça te va bien, Pitch, éleveur de psychopathe je trouve, ça rajoute au personnage
> Bientôt on pourra faire avec toi comme dans la pub O. rouge:
> 
> "Pourquoi il est méchant Pitch ? - Passque !!!"



C'est étonnant ce que les gens retiennent de quelqu'un






I asked my father,
I said, father change my name.
The one I?m using now it?s covered up
With fear and filth and cowardice and shame.

Yes and lover, lover, lover, lover, lover, lover, lover come back to me,
Yes and lover, lover, lover, lover, lover, lover, lover come back to me.

He said, I locked you in this body,
I meant it as a kind of trial.
You can use it for a weapon,
Or to make some woman smile.

Yes and lover, lover, lover, lover, lover, lover, lover come back to me,
Yes and lover, lover, lover, lover, lover, lover, lover come back to me.

Then let me start again, I cried,
Please let me start again,
I want a face that?s fair this time,
I want a spirit that is calm.

Yes and lover, lover, lover, lover, lover, lover, lover come back to me,
Yes and lover, lover, lover, lover, lover, lover, lover come back to me.

I never never turned aside, he said,
I never walked away.
It was you who built the temple,
It was you who covered up my face.

Yes and lover, lover, lover, lover, lover, lover, lover come back to me,
Yes and lover, lover, lover, lover, lover, lover, lover come back to me.

And may the spirit of this song,
May it rise up pure and free.
May it be a shield for you,
A shield against the enemy.

Yes and lover, lover, lover, lover, lover, lover, lover come back to me,
Yes and lover, lover, lover, lover, lover, lover, lover come back to me.

Yes and lover, lover, lover, lover, lover, lover, lover come back to me,
Yes and lover, lover, lover, lover, lover, lover, lover come back to me.


----------



## teo (24 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et tu t'en ai remis :affraid: :rateau: (...)



faut pas lui dire   , je l'ai donné au Temple bouddhiste en bas de chez moi !

A part ça, là c'est EBTG et _Good Cop Bad Cop_ sur _Wounded_


----------



## Berthold (24 Mai 2005)




----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> C'est étonnant ce que les gens retiennent de quelqu'un



Là je dirais que tu cherches les compliments  

PS: Sinon hormis cela  la voix de Léonard Cohen pas mal non ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (24 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Là je dirais que tu cherches les compliments



Je laisse cela à d'autres - et surtout par ici



			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> PS: Sinon hormis cela  la voix de Léonard Cohen pas mal non ?



Oui






The stars light the sky,
And a galaxy of emptiness tonight,
Though I happiest when there's no reason for me to be,
With no-ones expectation to weigh heavy on my heart,
And so much hope it sometimes tear me all apart,
Could you please knock me off my feet for awhile,
Could you please knock me off my feet for awhile.
The stars light a sky,
And a gutter full of broken dreams tonight,
Though I'm not content that's the way it seems to be,
Still I've been fighting all week,
Though I don't know who for,
Hoping someone else, somewhere near knows the score,
Could you please knock me off my feet for awhile,
Could you please knock me off my feet for awhile.
When there's a galaxy of emptiness tonight,
A whole wide galaxy of emptiness tonight,
A whole wide galaxy of emptiness tonight.
Monkey see, monkey do,
I spent my whole life surrounded by people like you,
With all that expectation to weigh heavy on your heart, And
no ideas to later tear it all apart, Won't you please knock
me off my feet for awhile, Won't you please knock me off my
feet for awhile.
When there's a galaxy of emptiness tonight,
A whole wide galaxy of emptiness tonight,
A whole wide galaxy of emptiness tonight.
Burn burn burn your soul to find,
Burn burn burn your soul away,
Burn your soul to find,
Your soul to find.


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Mai 2005)

Macumba, de Jean-Pierre Mader... :affraid:


----------



## MrStone (24 Mai 2005)

Allez hop, à la _Pitch'staïle_

  

Everybody knows that the dice are loaded
Everybody rolls with their fingers crossed
Everybody knows that the war is over
Everybody knows the good guys lost
Everybody knows the fight was fixed
The poor stay poor, the rich get rich
That's how it goes
Everybody knows

Everybody knows that the boat is leaking
Everybody knows that the captain lied
Everybody got this broken feeling
Like their father or their dog just died

Everybody talking to their pockets
Everybody wants a box of chocolates
And a long stem rose
Everybody knows

Everybody knows that you love me baby
Everybody knows that you really do
Everybody knows that you've been faithful
Ah give or take a night or two
Everybody knows you've been discreet
But there were so many people you just had to meet
Without your clothes
And everybody knows

Everybody knows, everybody knows
That's how it goes
Everybody knows

Everybody knows, everybody knows
That's how it goes
Everybody knows

And everybody knows that it's now or never
Everybody knows that it's me or you
And everybody knows that you live forever
Ah when you've done a line or two
Everybody knows the deal is rotten
Old Black Joe's still pickin' cotton
For your ribbons and bows
And everybody knows

And everybody knows that the Plague is coming
Everybody knows that it's moving fast
Everybody knows that the naked man and woman
Are just a shining artifact of the past
Everybody knows the scene is dead
But there's gonna be a meter on your bed
That will disclose
What everybody knows

And everybody knows that you're in trouble
Everybody knows what you've been through
From the bloody cross on top of Calvary
To the beach of Malibu
Everybody knows it's coming apart
Take one last look at this Sacred Heart
Before it blows
And everybody knows

Everybody knows, everybody knows
That's how it goes
Everybody knows

Oh everybody knows, everybody knows
That's how it goes
Everybody knows

Everybody knows


----------



## squarepusher (24 Mai 2005)

Alexander Kowalsky - Progress




:love:


----------



## toto (24 Mai 2005)

Cherry Lane, Ryan Adams & the Cardinals


----------



## MrStone (24 Mai 2005)

la découverte du jour (au moins pour moi  )

The Corals, _The invisible invasion_






De la brit-pop à la sauce western :love:

Articles assez élogieux dans la presse... ça se laisse bien écouter... pas le groupe du siècle, mais bon, c'est sympa


----------



## teo (24 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Macumba, de Jean-Pierre Mader... :affraid:




Ca c'est de la musique ! 

Un des seuls trucs avec _Gold_ et _Partenaires particuliers_ que je pardonne jamais à mes potes au BdH quand ils le passent...     :rateau: 

Sinon là j'ai changé un peu, j'ai écouté... Green Days sur last.fm, puis une pr (stuart6) avec _Love Burns_ de Black Rebel Motorcycle Club _Black Rebel Motorcycle Club_

Et maintenant c'est Johnny Cash et _The Man Comes Around_ sur _American IV: The Man Comes Around_


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Mai 2005)

alors un peu de rock'n'roll au reveil......


----------



## macarel (24 Mai 2005)

, 





			
				Berthold a dit:
			
		

>


 :love:  :love:  :love: ça me rajeunit pas :rose:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (24 Mai 2005)

*Queens of the stone age - Rated R* :love:


----------



## MrStone (24 Mai 2005)

Morcheeba, _Parts of the process_

:love: je ne m'en lasse pas :love: quel dommage qu'ils se soient débarassés de Skye sur leur dernier album.... 

là c'est _Blindfold_ :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Mai 2005)

salut , un petit liens vers un message pour ceux que ça interesse......

et hop.... 


@+


----------



## IceandFire (24 Mai 2005)

Slowdive - lords & the new church - Lush - new order - house of love - housemartins - inspirals carpets - charlatans - ride - suede - james - pale saints - stereolab... :love:


----------



## richard-deux (24 Mai 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Morcheeba, _Parts of the process_
> 
> :love: je ne m'en lasse pas :love: quel dommage qu'ils se soient débarassés de Skye sur leur dernier album....
> 
> là c'est _Blindfold_ :love:



Je n'ai pas compris pourquoi elle a été virée du groupe.

Big Calm.


----------



## IceandFire (24 Mai 2005)

c'est elle qui est partie pour tenter une aventure en solo  ....


----------



## richard-deux (24 Mai 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> c'est elle qui est partie pour tenter une aventure en solo  ....



Je ne savais pas. :rose: 

En revanche, Antidote, le dernier Morcheeba, est bien triste sans Skye.


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Mai 2005)

life of agony.....


----------



## richard-deux (24 Mai 2005)

En ce moment:  :love:


----------



## Avril-VII (24 Mai 2005)

Là maintenant j'écoute.

Allelujah cette fois Leonar Cohen
Sur suggestion de Stook

:love: je pense être amoureux de cette chanson...

   Je profite de ce thread pour remercier tous ses participants qui me fon découvrir des musqiues plus formidables les unes que les autres.


----------



## macmarco (24 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant j'écoute.
> 
> Allelujah cette fois Leonar Cohen
> Sur suggestion de Stook
> ...




La version de U2 d'hallelujah n'est pas mal non plus !


----------



## richard-deux (24 Mai 2005)

Puisque vous parlez de U2 et qu'il y a des fans de Bowie sur ce forum, un petit lien (malheureusement en wmp) The Jean Genie.


----------



## MrStone (24 Mai 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> c'est elle qui est partie pour tenter une aventure en solo  ....



Ah ? J'ignorais... et vu le caractère des frangins, je n'aurais pas hésité longtemps avant de pronostiquer une brouille monumentale  




			
				richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> En revanche, Antidote, le dernier Morcheeba, est bien triste sans Skye.



A la première écoute c'est ce que je me suis dit aussi... le défi était d'autant plus difficile à relever que la précédente était divine :love:
Mais au final je trouve que la nouvelle (pardonnez, j'ai oublié son p'tit nom) tire plutôt bien son épingle du jeu.


----------



## teo (24 Mai 2005)

Mount Sims.
Thank you, Pitch, j'apprécie vraiment ce gars...


----------



## Avril-VII (24 Mai 2005)

La vous allez vous demander :
*Mais d'où il atterit l'Avril-VII ?*

Mais je découvre Léonard Cohen _(un peu tardivement)_
:love:


----------



## IceandFire (24 Mai 2005)

mieux vaut tard que jamais non ?   :love: ....


----------



## macarel (24 Mai 2005)

Ends d'Everlast	sur Whitey Ford Sings the Blues	 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> La vous allez vous demander :
> *Mais d'où il atterit l'Avril-VII ?*
> 
> Mais je découvre Léonard Cohen _(un peu tardivement)_
> :love:



c'est jamais trop tard.....;d'ailleurs, tu ecoute Song for a miracle de Cohen, de là, tu en arrive a la B.O de tueur nés et du coup tu ecoute rock'n'roll nigger de Patti smith et du coup , tu n'ecoute plus que du patti smith (les vrais albums....les premiers.) et de fil en aiguille, tu finis par te retrouver avec un cd des ramones....et là, tu te dis, c'est cool le punk....et hop, Sex Pistol, 999, ... , et tu reviens aux clash, ton point de depart......

c'est bô la musique....


ps: tu devrais essayer Tom Waits aussi, mais c'est un autre sujet.... 

pps: en partant de la bo de Tueurs nés, tu peux aussi passer par les L7 mais là, c'est du californien donc plus recent, du style rancid, Nofx....., mais ca marche aussi car une fois du Rancid dans les mains tu enchaines sur les autres groupe d'epitaph et du Hellcat Record (Give 'em the boots), donc en passant pas les Transplants et autre Lars Frederiksen & the bastard, tu finis sur Joe Strummer & the mescaleros....donc retour aux clash.....


----------



## KARL40 (24 Mai 2005)

J'adore ta conclusion !

Stay free ....


----------



## alèm (24 Mai 2005)

Tom Waits ? ce sale type qui tente de me ressembler avec un chapeau sur la tête quand il a bu trop de bourbon ? et qui en plus a mis en avant deux de mes dieux en musique (John Lurie et Marc Ribot) ? C'est ce type dont j'ai acheté 3 fois tous les disques et revendu trois fois tous les disques (ah tiens, j'ai oublié de les effacer de mon ordi... oups...  )

ah tiens, j'ai deux trucs à dire à deux hommes que j'aime : 

? Rezba : Merci Pour Gonzales et Daniel Darc. 
? Bateman : Merci pour Kid Pharaon*, Pablo Casals et Oui-Oui  (et nos vieux démons mancuno-londoniens  )

* un vieux disque perdu... 

?madonna : merci pour tout !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (24 Mai 2005)

*Pixies - Surfer rosa*


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Mai 2005)

Là c'est "je ne parle pas" du Sountrack "17 Fois Cecile Cassard"  très sympatoche et calme, légèrement électro


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est jamais trop tard.....;d'ailleurs, tu ecoute Song for a miracle de Cohen, de là, tu en arrive a la B.O de tueur nés et du coup tu ecoute rock'n'roll nigger de Patti smith et du coup , tu n'ecoute plus que du patti smith (les vrais albums....les premiers.) et de fil en aiguille, tu finis par te retrouver avec un cd des ramones....et là, tu te dis, c'est cool le punk....et hop, Sex Pistol, 999, ... , et tu reviens aux clash, ton point de depart......
> 
> c'est bô la musique....
> 
> ...



j'aime pas me citer mais pour le coup....







merci Karl40....


----------



## elektroseb (24 Mai 2005)

ce soir c'est ça:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Mai 2005)

En ce moment c'est nos cousins d'outre-atlantique les cowboys fringants ! :love: :love:


----------



## Freelancer (25 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Eurythmics.*
> Greatest hits (tant qu'à faire !) et à fond.



love is a stranger :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Mai 2005)

hop, un peu de Dylan.....


----------



## teo (25 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Eurythmics.*
> Greatest hits (tant qu'à faire !) et à fond.
> 
> 
> ...



ah le 45t de _Sweet Dreams_ sur mon pickup Philips orange... j'ai fini par donner la plaque au bdh, mais elle était toute trouée par le saphir...   

Là c'est Vitalic, avec _Trahison_, sur _OK Cowboy_ juste après _Banquet (Phones Disco Edit)_ de Bloc Party (iTunes me gate ce matin).

_Trahison_, c'est une musique hésitante, comme un clone malhabile sortant de sa gangue, vers la lumière. Les faux violons-scies y sont accérés et rouillés et les sinusoïdes de ses orgues y sont simples et douces. Keep the balance right, baby.

Et après, le clone il meure à la fin   

_Modern_Thing_, faudra que je me trouve la BO de _17 x..._ l'avant-goût sur _Excess Luggage_ de Garnier est déjà prometteur :love:
Et faudrait que je vois ce p*** de film quand même.


----------



## IceandFire (25 Mai 2005)

Bon départ en trombe avec the housemartins... :love: vite mon polo noir fred perry, mes docks et ma veste levis avec mes badges des smiths dessus et mon union jack...  :love:


----------



## mado (25 Mai 2005)

Mlah.


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Mai 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> mieux vaut tard que jamais non ?   :love: ....



Ah? Moi, concernant Leonar Cohen, je préfère jamais...
 

Du coup j'attaque avec Kate Bush


----------



## IceandFire (25 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Ah? Moi, concernant Leohar


 
Leohar ..??? c'est un croate ?  un serbe ?  ou alors wouawouaoummmmmm    :love: 
ou bien t'es enruhmé ?   :love:


----------



## KARL40 (25 Mai 2005)

Pour se donner un peu de "rage" avant de commencer le boulot ....


----------



## teo (25 Mai 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Bon départ en trombe avec the housemartins... :love: vite mon polo noir fred perry, mes docks et ma veste levis avec mes badges des smiths dessus et mon union jack...  :love:


J'va aller me r'cheter un Bomber's un de ces quatre... mon vieux est parti en lambeau il y a bien longtemps.
Tiens, et si je me rasais la tête, des années à 3mm mais rasé encore jamais fait...
J'ai l'âge d'être un _clone_, non  ? (non pas les mêmes que plus haut  )

Là, c'est la PR de Boyscout-Freelancer
_One Man Guy_ de Rufus Wainwright sur _Poses_ et maintenant les PSB avec _West End Girls_


----------



## IceandFire (25 Mai 2005)

:love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Mai 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Leonar ..??? c'est un croate ?  un serbe ?  ou alors wouawouaoummmmmm    :love:
> ou bien t'es enruhmé ?   :love:




Edit: Ok, j'ai corrigé...


----------



## teo (25 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> (...)Là, c'est la PR de Boyscout-Freelance (...)



De la bombe cette PR, faut en profiter... c'est le premier mois gratuit là  

après DM, Nancy Sinatra... _These boots are made for walking_ :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Mai 2005)

Là c'est Moloko album "I am not a doctor" avec "Blink"


----------



## Nobody (25 Mai 2005)

Pour décharger la batterie de mon iBook avant de la renvoyer (programme d'échange oblige) et aussi parce que je les trouve grands. Que dis-je, grands? Considérables. Démesurés. Immenses. Gigantesques. Colossaux. Monumentaux. Titanesques. 

C'est comme moi, tiens: mes ailes de géant m'empêchent de marcher...


----------



## IceandFire (25 Mai 2005)

J'écoute Cable Radio UK sur itunes...là c'est Oasis wonderwall..  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (25 Mai 2005)

zou ! DI fm modern jazz.... Miles davis straight , no chaser... :love:


----------



## teo (25 Mai 2005)

PR de TV Static, (et oui Pitch je change de canal de temps en temps...)
assez inécoutable mais bon...   ça s'appelle 1000 Homo DJs avec _Better Ways_ sur  _Supernaut_
Rien à voir me direz-vous mais DJ Banban du BdH m'a fait découvrir ça à Genève pendant qu'on farfouillait dans leur cave à disque et il parait que c'est des pointures du couillu mondial. Donc je me cultive, hein   . Pas l'idéal pour rester concentrer mais si je l'étais tout à fait j'écrirai pas par ici.

Allez sur discogs  et vous verrez, moi les noms je les connais pas trop mais ça devrait parler à certain-es...


----------



## IceandFire (25 Mai 2005)

bigupradio reggae sur itunes more...  :love:  Teo


----------



## teo (25 Mai 2005)

Quelle PR éclectique, je passe de _Fugazi_  (Epic Problem) à _Erasure_, mais bon, je l'ai bien cherché ...

Ah les yeux de Ian Mackay... à 2m, j'étais hypnotisé et tremblant la fois où je l'ai croisé. 

Oui, je sais... mais bon, c'était surement la seule fois de ma vie où je l'ai rencontré, alors bon, on fait ce qu'on peut, hein ?


----------



## MrStone (25 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> J'va aller me r'cheter un Bomber's un de ces quatre... mon vieux est parti en lambeau il y a bien longtemps.
> Tiens, et si je me rasais la tête, des années à 3mm mais rasé encore jamais fait...
> J'ai l'âge d'être un _clone_, non  ? (non pas les mêmes que plus haut  )





Dans ce cas je recommande fortement le retour aux _Creepers_©

Toujours chic, et au top de la Hype dans trois mois :love: :love:

Ca va déchirer c't'été :casse: 



Sinon, là c'est _With teeth_, de NIN... il s'est considérablement ramolli le vieux Reznor  :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Mai 2005)

L'album _puzzle_ de Tahiti 80 !


----------



## Avril-VII (25 Mai 2005)

à tous pour hier soir 

Pour l'heure, j'écoute Pump and circumstance d'Elgar
(rien à voir )


----------



## MrStone (25 Mai 2005)

Rien à voir non plus... joyeux bordel avec Fantômas, sur l'album _Suspended Animation_







  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (25 Mai 2005)

avec Jean Marais et Louis Defunès ???:love:


----------



## jpmiss (25 Mai 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Rien à voir non plus... joyeux bordel avec Fantômas, sur l'album _Suspended Animation_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah faut que j'ecoute ça! C'est bien un des OVNI de Mike Patton?

Si non moi en ce moment c'est ça:


----------



## MrStone (25 Mai 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> avec Jean Marais et Louis Defunès ???:love:


 Tu crois pas si bien dire  


Un peu de lecture :
"So named in honor of the anti-hero of a series of legendary French crime novels, Fantomas was formed by singer Mike Patton in the wake of the breakup of his previous band, Faith No More. After cutting a rough demo in early 1998, Patton recruited Melvins guitarist Buzz Osbourne, Mr. Bungle bassist Trevor Dunn, and Slayer drummer Dave Lombardo to flesh out the recording. [...]
Like their self-titled debut, Suspended Animation is a concept album. The debut was a 30-song soundtrack to a comic book, with each song taking a page number as its title. This disc appears to be the soundtrack to April of 2005, with each song titled after one of the month's 30 days -- which brings us to the monumental artwork that accompanies the CD: a glossy elaborate 30-day calendar illustrated by Japanese artist Yoshitomo Nara. [...]
The heavy use of samples that has been a steady part of the Fantômas sound is here, but instead of the horror-movie shrieks that their first album leaned heavily on, it's a litany of bonks and whistles straight from classic cartoons."

Source : allmusic.com

Oué, bon, d'accord j'aurais pu traduire et résumer, mais l'article était bien fait, c'eût été dommage


----------



## IceandFire (25 Mai 2005)

enfin le plus gros OVNI de Mike Patton c'est quand même sa collaboration avec Björk sur Medulla... :love:


----------



## IceandFire (25 Mai 2005)

The Pixies : Surfer Rosa & Pilgrim...   :love:


----------



## MrStone (25 Mai 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> enfin le plus gros OVNI de Mike Patton c'est quand même sa collaboration avec Björk sur Medulla... :love:




Ah, c'est lui qui tenait le triangle ??? :rateau:




je suis déjà loin


----------



## IceandFire (25 Mai 2005)

NON !  le string  :love:


----------



## Talchan (25 Mai 2005)

je redécouvre cette oeuvre magistrale. Merci Ray


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> PR de TV Static, (et oui Pitch je change de canal de temps en temps...)
> assez inécoutable mais bon...   ça s'appelle 1000 Homo DJs avec _Better Ways_ sur  _Supernaut_
> Rien à voir me direz-vous mais DJ Banban du BdH m'a fait découvrir ça à Genève pendant qu'on farfouillait dans leur cave à disque et il parait que c'est des pointures du couillu mondial. Donc je me cultive, hein   . Pas l'idéal pour rester concentrer mais si je l'étais tout à fait j'écrirai pas par ici.
> 
> Allez sur discogs  et vous verrez, moi les noms je les connais pas trop mais ça devrait parler à certain-es...



Teo, tu aurai écouté ma radio et tu aurai pu écouté ce 1000 Homo DJs depuis bien longtemps   Mais bon chacun fait ce qu'il veut   

Ce _Supernaut_ avec Trent Reznor est sur 






dont nous avions déjà parlé   

Le tracklisting est plutôt pas mal : 

1000 Homo DJs 

Revolting Cocks 
Sister Machine Gun 
Excessive Force 
Young Gods, The 
Pailhead 
Lead Into Gold 
Front Line Assembly 
Mussolini Headkick 
Greater Than One 
Pig 
Peter Hope And Richard H Kirk 
Wreck
Strike Under 
Chris Connelly 
Coil 
Clock DVA 
KMFDM 
Ministry 
A Split - Second 
Foetus 
Doubting Thomas 
Cyberaktif 
Controlled Bleeding 
In The Nursery 
PTP 
Acid Horse 
KLF, The 
Psykosonik 
My Life With The Thrill Kill Kult 
Laibach 
Meat Beat Manifesto 
Fred Giannelli 
Psychic TV 
Pankow 
Divine


----------



## teo (25 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Teo, tu aurai écouté ma radio et tu aurai pu écouté ce 1000 Homo DJs depuis bien longtemps   Mais bon chacun fait ce qu'il veut



C'est gentil de me proposer, mais le morceau est passé par hasard sur la PR d'un gars cette après-midi; pas particulièrement aimé, ça a juste fait _tilt_ quand j'ai vu le titre vu que j'ai écouté le vinyl avec BanBan à l'Usine de Genève.    

A part ça c'est trop brutal pour moi. _Du rock ?. Vraiment ?_    Mais j'ai l'habitude avec BanBan et CriCri, leur label c'est Noise Product ... alors...   Dans le genre, _Noise Gate_, c'était aussi du brutal aussi...   

Mes gouts sont plus légers ces temps...

Là, sinon, c'est de nouveau _Mount Sims_, mais ça je te remercierai jamais assez  :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> C'est gentil de me proposer, mais le morceau est passé par hasard sur la PR d'un gars cette après-midi; pas particulièrement aimé, ça a juste fait _tilt_ quand j'ai vu le titre vu que j'ai écouté le vinyl avec BanBan à l'Usine de Genève.
> 
> A part ça c'est trop brutal pour moi. _Du rock ?. Vraiment ?_    Mais j'ai l'habitude avec BanBan et CriCri, leur label c'est Noise Product ... alors...   Dans le genre, _Noise Gate_, c'était aussi du brutal aussi...
> 
> ...



Vu les membres de cette collaboration, il ne fallait pas s'attendre à de la valse musette ou des chansons pour enfants - quoique pour cette deuxième option il faudra bien que ... 

Pour Mount Sims


----------



## bompi (25 Mai 2005)

Ce soir j'ai repris le disque de Mirwais "Production". Sympa. Électro, quoi ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> *KMFDM *



en voila un groupe que je n'ai pas ecouté depuis longtemps, je vais d'ailleurs m'y remettre de suite....


----------



## yvos (25 Mai 2005)

Good Morning Captain, de Slint


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Good Morning Captain, de Slint



Good Morning Beautiful
The The


----------



## teo (25 Mai 2005)

là une série, tranquille... du Murat d'il y a bien longtemps...

_Si je devais manquer de toi_ [mais ce serait trop long à raconter, mais pas touche...]
_Les gonzesses et les pédés - Jim - Nu dans la crevasse_

Ce gars est fort


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> là une série, tranquille... du Murat d'il y a bien longtemps...
> 
> _Si je devais manquer de toi_[mais ce serait trop long à raconter, mais pas touche...]
> _Les gonzesses et les pédés - Jim - Nu dans la crevasse_
> ...



pas midable quand même


----------



## teo (25 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> pas midable quand même



Mais veux-tu te taire, chenapan ? ! 

Bon, je me réveille, là c'est Covenant et _Bullet (Ellen Allien Flow Mix)_. Une liste intelligente Covenant, ça le fait bien. Ce _Bullet_ est trop fort. Il a tourné en boucle ces 20 derniers jours dans mon lecteur mp3. Dommage que celui-ci ne soit pas synchronisable avec mon compte last.fm d'ailleurs. J'aurai explosé mes monomanies


----------



## bompi (26 Mai 2005)

Toujours dans les caves de ma itunothèque, "Hybrid Device" de Hybrid Device : genre Ry Cooder passé par Air et effets vaporeux. Je l'avais complètement oublié et sa note grimpe aisément à 4 étoiles.


----------



## IceandFire (26 Mai 2005)

Murat est un con...mais bon après son travail (enfin!) on peut aimer...   il se fout grave de tout et surtout de son public, alors ça non... 

Bref moi c'est Brasil ce matin !!! avec le trio mocotto..;:love: ça va très bien avec le beau temps...  et la superbe victoire de Liverpool hier soir !!!!  :love: have a good day friends :love:


----------



## MrStone (26 Mai 2005)

Fait chaud...

Cure, _Seventeen seconds_ en édition deluxe 2005 :love:


----------



## IceandFire (26 Mai 2005)

Très bon choix  :love:


----------



## MrStone (26 Mai 2005)

:rose:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (26 Mai 2005)

Reggae time avec _Damian "Jr. Gong" Marley_ :style:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Mai 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Fait chaud...
> 
> Cure, _Seventeen seconds_ en édition deluxe 2005 :love:



Cela t'étonne vu comme tu es habillé


----------



## MrStone (26 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Cela t'étonne vu comme tu es habillé


 Grrrr :love: 

Tiens, And also the trees :love: en voilà un bon choix pour rester frais  

Green is the sea n'est pas leur meilleur album, mais bon... je vais pas t'en vouloir pour si peu 
j'aurais préféré _The millpond years_ :love: :love:


Sinon pour moi ça sera une rasade de _Keep it solid steel_ par un certain Scruff, Mr Scruff


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (26 Mai 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Sinon pour moi ça sera une rasade de _Keep it solid steel_ par un certain Scruff, Mr Scruff


C'est trop bon Mr Scruff  Pour moi _Get A Move On_ restera à jamais un mythe... (ok je m'emballe ptêtre un peu...   :love: )
J'ai l'album _Keep It Unreal_ que je trouve excellent, donc si tu me dis que celui que tu écoutes est aussi bon, je sens que je vais faire un ptit tour sur l'ITMS moi


----------



## yvos (26 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> C'est trop bon Mr Scruff  Pour moi _Get A Move On_ restera à jamais un mythe... (ok je m'emballe ptêtre un peu...   :love: )
> J'ai l'album _Keep It Unreal_ que je trouve excellent, donc si tu me dis que celui que tu écoutes est aussi bon, je sens que je vais faire un ptit tour sur l'ITMS moi


 
vaut mieux aller faire un tour sur www.bleep.com alors..meilleure qualité, pas de DRM


----------



## MrStone (26 Mai 2005)

De toutes façons, dans le Mr Scruff tout est bon


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Mai 2005)




----------



## richard-deux (26 Mai 2005)

En ce moment, de la pop new-yorkaise.


----------



## MrStone (26 Mai 2005)

Hop, bientôt le week-end  enfin, demain :rateau:

pour se remettre en forme, The Kills, _No wow_


----------



## IceandFire (26 Mai 2005)

allez un coup de B&S :love: ça va bien avec le coca light lemon et les ray ban


----------



## richard-deux (26 Mai 2005)

En ce moment:  :love:


----------



## Avril-VII (26 Mai 2005)

Mon top 4 

Everybody knows-Cohen
Allelujah-Buckley
Allelujah-Cohen
London Calling-Les Clashs
:love:
:love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Mai 2005)

parfois, je me dis que je devrais faire le tri dans mon iTunes...


----------



## Avril-VII (26 Mai 2005)

Marcher dans Memphis
La demoiselle
:love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Mon top 4
> 
> Everybody knows-Cohen
> Allelujah-Buckley
> ...



petite modif pour la route....

song for a miracle...-Cohen
grace-Buckley
blowin in the wind-Dylan
armaggideon time-Les Clashs


----------



## teo (26 Mai 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Fait chaud...
> 
> Cure, _Seventeen seconds_ en édition deluxe 2005 :love:




Je vois qu'on a investi dans la pierre, peu de chance que ça se déprécie ça !   
Les autres aussi ? _Faith_, _Pornography_ :siffle ?


IandF: Murat est sans doute un con, mais que ça soit côté musique ou texte, il a écrit quand même un certain nombre de très beaux morceaux. Après, on aime ou aime pas, mais c'est pas des disques à deux balles écrits en Patagonie ou ailleurs pour faire plaisir à la ménagère de moins de 50 ans (que je respecte plus que certains "artistes" par ailleurs). Pour l'avoir vu 2 fois en concert, c'était inégal, le premier excellent (Festival de Meyrin, Genève), le 2e limite pénible (trop de monde, à la Cigale).

Pour lutter contre le rapdaube que des djeunes dans la cour derrière foutent à donf sur leur radiocassetteCD perrave, je pousse -un peu- l'écoute de _The Orb's Adventures Beyond The Ultraworld_ de The Orb.

De l'excellente ambient-dub qui donne envie de rejoindre Youri et ses étoiles



> The Earth's view from here is absolutely fantastic (...)


----------



## bateman (26 Mai 2005)

Jay Mascis - The Boy With The Thorn In His Side (cover)


----------



## supermoquette (26 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy, à fond.


----------



## IceandFire (26 Mai 2005)

bateman a dit:
			
		

> Jay Mascis - The Boy With The Thorn In His Side (cover)



Ben oui of course !!!!   :love:   
de qui hein ????? de qui ????? ben dis le !!!!!!  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je vois qu'on a investi dans la pierre, peu de chance que ça se déprécie ça !
> Les autres aussi ? _Faith_, _Pornography_ :siffle ?
> 
> 
> IandF: Murat est sans doute un con, mais que ça soit côté musique ou texte, il a écrit quand même un certain nombre de très beaux morceaux. Après, on aime ou aime pas, mais c'est pas des disques à deux balles écrits en Patagonie ou ailleurs pour faire plaisir à la ménagère de moins de 50 ans (que je respecte plus que certains "artistes" par ailleurs). (...)




D'accord sur presque tous les points


----------



## teo (26 Mai 2005)

Tu me donneras le point où t'es pas d'accord par MP ?


----------



## teo (26 Mai 2005)

Tu me donneras le point où t'es pas d'accord par MP ?


----------



## MrStone (26 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je vois qu'on a investi dans la pierre, peu de chance que ça se déprécie ça !
> Les autres aussi ? _Faith_, _Pornography_ :siffle ?




Héhé, c'est un bon placement en effet   :love: Et trois pour le prix de 6, soit 6 à la douz', ça se refuse pas 
En même temps je suis aussi le genre de con à acheter un coffret 12 cd alors que j'ai déjà des albums... pffff


----------



## supermoquette (26 Mai 2005)

ça me rappelle quand j'étais corbeau et que je m'habillais en noir


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Mai 2005)

20:11



			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> Tu me donneras le point où t'es pas d'accord par MP ?



20:17



			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> Tu me donneras le point où t'es pas d'accord par MP ?



Cela en fera 2


----------



## KARL40 (26 Mai 2005)

"suitcase" by ELECTRELANE  :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Mai 2005)




----------



## teo (26 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> 20:11
> 20:17
> Cela en fera 2



 autant pour moi... je me souviens pas d'avoir... enfin...

post suivant ?   _(non là j'écoute rien)_


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Mai 2005)




----------



## bompi (26 Mai 2005)

Bon bin en attendant  le match Waratahs / Bulls (super 12) un peu de vieillerie moyenne : The Grid "456". C'est gentil et parfois mieux que ça.

Quant à l'autre truffe de pseudo-patagon de mes deux, il me fait gerber ! L'Argentine est dans une merde noire et lui se la pète en poncho façon Che (le compte en banque bien garni, par ailleurs) !! pfffff.... 
Bon, on se calme et on boit frais   Et on se remémore quelques belles images de Torres del Paine (au Chili et malheureusement en flamme il y a quelques semaines).


----------



## IceandFire (27 Mai 2005)

tu parles de qui du mec qui bosse chez un perruquier?


----------



## bompi (27 Mai 2005)

Allez, un petit Bebel Gilberto (genre Up Up and away et Aganju). Et au dodo (putain ! une heure et quart !)


----------



## toys (27 Mai 2005)

2000 ans d'histoire sur france inter s'est pas de la musique mais j adore cette émision


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Mai 2005)

un petit Blur et au lit.....  

 :sleep:


----------



## MrStone (27 Mai 2005)

Déjà la sieste ou bien nuit en retard ?  

Musique de la matinée : la compil _Zentertainment 2004_


----------



## IceandFire (27 Mai 2005)

Recent Tracks
Plugin ID: osx, Version: 1.0.1
1	Belle and Sebastian - Love On The March	 11:15:24 CEST, May 27 2005
2	Belle and Sebastian - String Bean Jean	 11:10:41 CEST, May 27 2005
3	Belle and Sebastian - Wrapped Up In Books	 11:07:06 CEST, May 27 2005
4	Belle and Sebastian - This Is Just A Modern Rock Song	 10:59:48 CEST, May 27 2005
5	Belle and Sebastian - Belle & Sebastian	 10:55:14 CEST, May 27 2005
6	Belle and Sebastian - I'm a Cuckoo (by The Avalanches)	 10:51:13 CEST, May 27 2005
7	Belle and Sebastian - The Gate	 10:46:41 CEST, May 27 2005
8	Belle and Sebastian - A Century of Fakers	 10:42:11 CEST, May 27 2005
9	Belle and Sebastian - The Loneliness of a Middle Distance Runner	 10:37:37 CEST, May 27 2005
10	Belle and Sebastian - Lazy Line Painter Jane


----------



## bompi (27 Mai 2005)

Ce midi, c'est Federico Mompou "joue Federico Mompou".
C'est rudement chouette, comme musique  
Du piano avec, trouvé-je, des accents debussyistes (mon héros), une tenace, quoique discrète, mélancolie. En-dehors du temps.

Federico Mompou est un compositeur catalan (Espagne).


----------



## bateman (27 Mai 2005)

*les Thugs - intégrale* 

un bloc, le train est lancé. :mouais:


----------



## teo (27 Mai 2005)

Pour IceAndFire  

Last.fm > Personal Radio > _eguinan_
_Bigmouth Strikes Again_ de The Smiths sur _The Queen Is Dead_


----------



## IceandFire (27 Mai 2005)

héhéhéhé


----------



## Berthold (27 Mai 2005)

Bon soyons franc, je ne crois pas que je tiendrai jusqu'au bout... plus de cinq heures de Wagner, bon, ben heu...


----------



## teo (27 Mai 2005)

_- Berthold ?_
- Zzzzz...
_- Berthold ?_
- Zzzz...

_Le disque est fini, là, c'est le ouikende...
Tu peux reprendre une activité normale... faut pas abuser des bonnes choses tu sais... surtout avec cette chaleur...  :rateau: _ 

Bon, là c'est tranquille...
_Demons_ de Fatboy Slim sur _Halfway between the gutter and the stars_


----------



## Nobody (27 Mai 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Bon soyons franc, je ne crois pas que je tiendrai jusqu'au bout... plus de cinq heures de Wagner, bon, ben heu...


 
Argh.

J'adore Wagner.

Au réveil, des choeurs d'hommes de Wagner, ça vous fait une matinée d'enfer. Quand ce n'est pas la journée complète.
C'est tonique. Stimulant.

L'essayer, c'est l'adopter.
 

Nan, sérieux. C'est puissant.

Alors, quand j'entends ces petits PD* de Rammstein et consorts, à côté, ça me fait doucement rigoler.



* Mot à considérer bien sûr sans ce côté homophobe qui ne me sied guère. On s'est compris, non?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (27 Mai 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Argh.
> 
> J'adore Wagner.
> 
> ...



non


----------



## steinway (27 Mai 2005)

freire


----------



## gosthrider (27 Mai 2005)

Euuuh.... Alors comment vous dire....

Ce que j'écoute maintenant tout d'suite à 23h? Eh bien Queen adreena, un peu de Gorefest et pis je pense qu'avant d'aller me coucher je mettrais un peu de Heavy, genre Katatonia ou brainstorm, ça calme les nerfs gentiment


----------



## Sydney Bristow (27 Mai 2005)

3 CD ce soir ,différents

-Keith Jarrett Trio :Up For it live jazz a juan 2002 :le genie au bout des doigts
-Igor Stravinsky :L'oiseau de feu ,version Antal Dorati (Percussions,cuivres ,fortissimo ,pour bien emxxxxxx les voisins )
-Bloem de Ligny (découverte ici ,j'aime bc ,même si ca fait quand meme trop Björk   )


----------



## bompi (28 Mai 2005)

Histoire d'être fun (??), "Cerrone by Bob Sinclair". Ça s'écoute ... et c'est même assez plaisant.
J'ai l'impression d'être entourée de bombes sexuelles admirant mes cols pelle-à-tarte, mes boots à demi cachées par mes pattes de mammouth ...


----------



## DandyWarhol (28 Mai 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> -Bloem de Ligny (découverte ici ,j'aime bc ,même si ca fait quand meme trop Björk   )


Rien de tel qu'un bon forum pour faire des découvrir des trucs! 
Tu as trouvé le CD? Y'a Ice qui le cherchait je crois, je sais pas si il est encore en vente


----------



## teo (28 Mai 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Histoire d'être fun (??), "Cerrone by Bob Sinclair". Ça s'écoute ... et c'est même assez plaisant.
> J'ai l'impression d'être entourée de bombes sexuelles admirant mes cols pelle-à-tarte, mes boots à demi cachées par mes pattes de mammouth ...



A mon avis elles reluquent aussi le fute ajustée qui fait ressortir anatomiquement tout ce qui dépasse 
Enfin,  bon, moi, c'est que 'aurai fait dans ces années-là !


A part ça, [IGod save the Queen[/I] des Sex Pistols sur _Never mind the bollocks_




> God save the Queen
> the fascist regime,
> they made you a moron
> a potential H-bomb.
> ...


----------



## Bassman (28 Mai 2005)

Ce matin c'est celte chez moi :


----------



## IceandFire (28 Mai 2005)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Rien de tel qu'un bon forum pour faire des découvrir des trucs!
> Tu as trouvé le CD? Y'a Ice qui le cherchait je crois, je sais pas si il est encore en vente



Oué coucou Arnaud  je l'ai trouvé sur priceminister...:love: je l'attends....:love:
Là je voulais mettre du Belle & Sebastian, mais une personne m'a frocé à mettre le dernier moby  ...


----------



## IceandFire (28 Mai 2005)

forcé hein  pas frocé  :love:  hello Bass  ça fait un bail ... !!! je découvre ta veste verte bravo !


----------



## Gregg (28 Mai 2005)

J'ecoute ceci c  :love: surtout Paulina  :rose:


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Mai 2005)

acheté hier, une petite merveille :




Le dernier Tiersen, "Retrouvailles"
Vraiment tres bon


----------



## bompi (28 Mai 2005)

"Out From Out Where" de Amon Tobin
C'est un peu disjoncté et ça sort de l'électro plan-plan.


----------



## teo (28 Mai 2005)

_It Puts Me Well (Fred Everything Remix)_ de Phil Weeks sur _Brique Rouge 2_




toujours aussi bon-dissant depuis le temps


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Mai 2005)

furyo furyo en boucle ...


----------



## teo (28 Mai 2005)

Divine avec _Shoot your shot - 12''_

un tube monstrueux calibré disco dance trash.

Sonny, tu sors le poppers de ta poche, on t'a vu...


----------



## Stargazer (28 Mai 2005)

Encore et toujours Mezmerize de SOAD ... Plus je l'écoute plus je le trouve énorme. Peux plus m'en passer ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Mai 2005)




----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Mai 2005)




----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Mai 2005)




----------



## FANREM (28 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Encore et toujours Mezmerize de SOAD ... Plus je l'écoute plus je le trouve énorme. Peux plus m'en passer ! :love: :love: :love:



Connais que BYOB qui passe en boucle en ce moment, si le reste est du même accabit, achat indispensable. Si on devait voler le précédent , on mettra un peu de sous dans celui-ci


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Mai 2005)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Mai 2005)

S'il vous manque un cadeau pour vos mères, tout à l'heure ; je vous conseille ça... :love:  
Bon ; OK, je sors... de toute façon ; faut que j'aille me coucher. je tiens debout parce que c'est la mode...


----------



## bompi (29 Mai 2005)

Avant de dormir, les remix de "Basscadet" de Autechre. Toujours bien. Elle vieillit bien cette musique (en plus c'était encore l'époque où on pouvait les écouter sans cachet d'ibuprofène à portée de main ...)


----------



## richard-deux (29 Mai 2005)

Un groupe belge à découvrir: hollywoodpornstars.  

hollywoodpornstars.


----------



## teo (29 Mai 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Argh.
> 
> J'adore Wagner.
> 
> ...



... j'avais pas vu ça, comme quoi... je devrais plutot lire que poster des fois.  

_[Mode Humour OFF, sans smiley]_
Alors là, *non*, on ne s'est pas compris, même (surtout ?) en rigolant. Trop facile, Nobody. Particulièrement en parlant "des choeurs d'hommes de Wagner". Et de plus sur un forum ouvert où tout un chacun le prend comme il veut.

Tu peux dire ce que tu veux (je t'imagine "honnête"), mais je le prend comme une insulte.
Je te demanderai pas d'éditer, il est trop tard, je n'en appellerai pas à un modérateur, je te boulerai pas rouge, rien. C'est de plus pas l'endroit, j'ai pas envie que ce post dérive.
Mais je te répond.

C'est avec des réflexions comme ça, "on se comprend, ha ha ha" que tout commence.

Ca me viendrait pas à l'idée de parler de 50-Cent ou Stevie Wonder de "nègre", "même si on se comprend ha ha ha gros clin d'½il". Ou de Goldmann de "youpin", "même si on se comprend ha ha ha gros clin d'½il".

Le dénigrement de quelqu'un ou d'une communauté qu'on méprise en le-la traitant de sous-homme (on a pas de couilles, de poils, de testostérone ?), c'est de l'homophobie, et de la xénophobie consciente ou pas.

Après, tu penses ce que tu veux sur ma réaction, mais elle est entière -et je ne suis pas un activiste extrémiste, juste un pd de base*-.
On peut toujours discuter: la phrase, dans un cadre privé, de la part d'un ami, en petit comité autour d'une bière, je pourrai éventuellement la comprendre, sur un forum ouvert, je le comprend tout simplement pas.


*note la différence, quand c'est moi qui l'écrit.

_[Je reprend une activité normale]_



EDIT: tout débat ou échange est le bienvenu, par MP, merci.


----------



## IceandFire (29 Mai 2005)

"don't believe the truth" le dernier Oasis....aux premières notes ...c'est  de l'Oasis...pas du Banga  :love: ....
Ils ont cons ces frangins, mais j'adore... :love: ....


----------



## bompi (29 Mai 2005)

D'accord avec Teo  (pas boulable mais le coeur y est).
Quant à Wagner, j'aime bien la remarque de W.Allen ("Quand j'entends du Wagner, ça me donne envie d'envahir la Pologne").
Je n'aime pas vraiment cette musique, le personnage est peu recommandable sur le plan des idées qui plus est.

Il faut faire un effort et arrêter d'employer des expressions déplacées.
J'ajouterais que mon expérience m'a montré que les braves gens qui font constamment des blagues racistes ou anti-gays, sont (ou finissent par être) racistes ou anti-gays. Ça ne loupe pas ...

Aller, retour à la musique : "Music for adverts" de The Black Dog. Créatif et inspiré. L'electronica comme j'aime.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (29 Mai 2005)

*The Rolling Stones : Exile on Main Street* :love:


----------



## teo (29 Mai 2005)

_Sweet Jane_ des Cowboy Junkies & Lou Reed

_Jin go lo ba_ de Fatboy Slim sur _Palookaville_

_Venus in Furs_ de The Velvet Underground sur _The Velvet Underground & Nico_


A part ça je reviens de _Last days_ de Gus van Sant.
A voir. Terrible. Univers sonore incroyable.



> Shiny, shiny, shiny boots of leather
> Whiplash girlchild in the dark
> Clubs and bells, your servant, don&#8217;t forsake him
> Strike, dear mistress, and cure his heart
> ...


----------



## Nobody (29 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> juste un pd de base


 
AAAAAAAAHHH!!!! UN PD!!!! Quelle horreur!!! Mais que fait LePen????

(J'essaye de coller à l'image qu'ils ont de moi. Ce n'est pas facile...)

Bon, trève de plaisanterie, faut arrêter de prendre des trucs, les gars.  

Je vous signale aimablement que je parlais de la MUSIQUE de Wagner, c'est VOUS qui en êtes venus à faire des amalgames déments entre choeurs d'hommes, idées subversives de Wagner, homosexualité, appel à la haine, à l'exclusion voire au fascisme.

NON MAIS CA VA PAS??????  

Faut arrêter le délire, les gars. Je suis vraiment fâché, là. 
J'attends vos excuses pour m'avoir calomnié sur un "forum ouvert".



A part ça et pour en revenir au sujet de ce fil ou presque, je ne sais pas si vous êtes au courant, mais sur Amazon.com, il est permis de télécharger des MP3 gratuitement. Et en toute légalité, bien sûr. Si j'ai bien compris, la liste change toutes les six heures. De quoi se faire une petite playlist sympa pour les week-ends.


----------



## IceandFire (29 Mai 2005)

Bon c'est pas un grand cru comme l'était l'avant dernier opus d'oasis... pas de surprises dommage...
du déjà entendu et des rifs pompés aux copains...Juste peut être un morceau chanté par noel qui est bien sympa...


----------



## bompi (29 Mai 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> AAAAAAAAHHH!!!! UN PD!!!! Quelle horreur!!! Mais que fait LePen????
> 
> (J'essaye de coller à l'image qu'ils ont de moi. Ce n'est pas facile...)
> 
> ...



J'te présente donc toutes mes confuses 
'faut pas m'en vouloir, je bosse avec un énergumène qui aligne les blagues à la con (juifs, noirs, arabes, gays, femmes) à longueur de journée, obsédé par la couleur de peau des gens ... Je deviens nerveux sur le sujet  
Et il se trouve que réellement, Wagner n'est pas mon compositeur préféré. Mais bon, si on doit virer les antisémites de l'histoire de l'art, il va y avoir de grands trous ...

Allez, on passe à autre chose :
là, nous écoutons en famille (à la demande de mes enfants, donc) l'opérette "Ta bouche" de Maurice Yvain (écrite en 1920 ou 22)
Ils sont trop cools mes niños


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Mai 2005)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Rien de tel qu'un bon forum pour faire des découvrir des trucs!
> Tu as trouvé le CD? Y'a Ice qui le cherchait je crois, je sais pas si il est encore en vente


ne l'ayant trouvé nul part j'ai du ,enfin on en parle pas ...


----------



## IceandFire (29 Mai 2005)

yen a sur priceminister je l'ai déjà dis plus haut


----------



## yvos (29 Mai 2005)

Gorillaz, demon days, plutôt plaisant


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Mai 2005)




----------



## IceandFire (29 Mai 2005)

moi aussi je sais le faire  :rateau:  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (30 Mai 2005)

A la 4ème écoute...le dernier Oasis est pas mal :love:....Je pense qu'il sera encore meilleur lorsque je l'entendrais chez moi à Londres ou à Manchester dans un pub avec plein de pintes de Guinness Cold :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (30 Mai 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi je sais le faire  :rateau:  :love:


----------



## teo (30 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

>




Très bon choix.

Particulièrement le morceau 3 qui est mon préféré.


----------



## Malow (30 Mai 2005)

J'ai decouvert ce morceau par hazard sur Nova; une petite merveille;:love: 
Je ne connaissais pas ce groupe.   

K-OS, "Man i used to be" tiré de l'album "Joyful Rebellion"

"Produit et écrit par K-OS, «Joyful Rebellion» s?inspire d?un large éventail d?influences musicales qu?il réussit à faire fusionner harmonieusement. Mêlant influences hip-hop, jazz, rock, pop, blues et reggae, cet album fait la part belle aux instruments : guitares acoustiques, tablas, cordes classiques et percussions. K-OS se pose en digne héritier de Marvin Gaye et pose la seule et vraie question, « what?s going on ? », en y ajoutant une indispensable touche hip hop."


----------



## richard-deux (30 Mai 2005)

En ce moment:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (30 Mai 2005)




----------



## IceandFire (30 Mai 2005)

un ptit Cure  : wild mood swing... :love:


----------



## IceandFire (30 Mai 2005)

Tracy Chapman...


----------



## Patamach (30 Mai 2005)

deux choses tres differentes en ce moment:






et ca:


----------



## IceandFire (30 Mai 2005)

DM :love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## macarel (30 Mai 2005)

Ah, un petit Bob Schneider: l'album Freebird, ça donne la pêche, ou le peché, euh sais plus :love:  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Mai 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Mai 2005)

*Arcade fire*


----------



## naas (30 Mai 2005)

je change un peu, je n'écoute pas mais je cherche à écouter les nones tropo, le fameux album "au couvent" et en irlande pour trouver l'album  alors si quelqu'un peux me dire ou je peux le trouver je lui achète volontier marchi :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Mai 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> je change un peu, je n'écoute pas mais je cherche à écouter les nones tropo, le fameux album "au couvent" et en irlande pour trouver l'album  alors si quelqu'un peux me dire ou je peux le trouver je lui achète volontier marchi :love:



c'est une sale affaire
ou je me suis mouillé
je n'avais rien a faire 
dans les bassins ouillier

ouiller....hé.....ouiller...héhéhé.....
ouiller....hé.....ouiller...héhéhé.....

...

non, je connais pas du tout ton truc Naas, désolé...


----------



## naas (30 Mai 2005)

c&#8217;est pratique le gyrophare pour doubler tous ces connards.... rahhhh grand moment de musique :love:


----------



## FANREM (31 Mai 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> je change un peu, je n'écoute pas mais je cherche à écouter les nones tropo, le fameux album "au couvent" et en irlande pour trouver l'album  alors si quelqu'un peux me dire ou je peux le trouver je lui achète volontier marchi :love:




Facile, tu vas sur le site de la Fnac > Onglet disques > Tapes nonnes dans rechercher 

et tu tombes dessus


----------



## IceandFire (31 Mai 2005)

un coup de cranberries tiens ! :love:


----------



## richard-deux (31 Mai 2005)

C'est écrit dessus.
c'est très frais et j'aime bien.


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (31 Mai 2005)

keane ? tres bon choix .. nouveau groupe tres musicale avec de belles mélodie et un beau piano, le vocal se debrouille pas mal non plus et le batteur aussi .. en gros keane j'adore .. every body's changing .. que du bonheur .. 

certain se ronge les ongles en attendant le WWDC du 6 juin moi je me ronge doublement les ongles car X&Y, le nouvel album de COLDPLAY sort .. "speed of sound" etc .. argh ...

coldplay je vous aime .. et dire qu'il y en a qui écoute britney spears .. je comprendrai jamais ..


----------



## IceandFire (31 Mai 2005)

keane cool mais un peu répétitif  coldplay idem  mais je préfère largement coldplay :love: britney ? ya des bons singles : toxic...le dernier aussi..puis elle est bonne non ?  :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (31 Mai 2005)

j'ai dit "écouter" pas "relouquer" .. probléme de lecture ? 
keane, coldplay .. c'est tres anglais .. ca explique peut etre le caractére réptitif dont tu parles ... non ?

edit : y a qui qui ressemble a coldplay sinon : rem, radiohead, marron 5, ghinzu ... je vois pas ..


----------



## richard-deux (31 Mai 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> keane ? tres bon choix .. nouveau groupe tres musicale avec de belles mélodie et un beau piano, le vocal se debrouille pas mal non plus et le batteur aussi .. en gros keane j'adore .. every body's changing .. que du bonheur ..
> 
> certain se ronge les ongles en attendant le WWDC du 6 juin moi je me ronge doublement les ongles car X&Y, le nouvel album de COLDPLAY sort .. "speed of sound" etc .. argh ...
> 
> coldplay je vous aime .. et dire qu'il y en a qui écoute britney spears .. je comprendrai jamais ..



Nous avons les même attentes.  
Vive Coldplay.  

Je n'avais vu que la sortie de X&Y sera le 6. :rose:


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (31 Mai 2005)

je voulais te rebouler vert mais je peux pas .. désolé mais quand on écoute de la si bonne musique on peut etre que quelqu'un de respectable ..


----------



## IceandFire (31 Mai 2005)

aucuns ne ressemblent à Coldplay  ils sont uniques à leurs façons


----------



## Patamach (31 Mai 2005)

j'adore :love::


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Mai 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> aucuns ne ressemblent à Coldplay  ils sont uniques à leurs façons



tout a fait, car il ne faudrait pas comparer Radiohead ou REM a coldplay......rien a voir quand meme.....Radiohead est bien un niveau au dessus.....

selection du matin.....


----------



## Modern__Thing (31 Mai 2005)

La j'ecoute la sonnerie du telephone a longueur de journee :rateau:


----------



## Patamach (31 Mai 2005)

cet am c rock indé a tous les etages  :
















demain j'ai hip-hop au menu ...


----------



## Grug (31 Mai 2005)

hyperclean


----------



## Grug (31 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La j'ecoute la sonnerie du telephone a longueur de journee :rateau:


 ah la musique concrete :love:


----------



## IceandFire (31 Mai 2005)

Dinosaur Jr, sonic youth et pavement rock indé ???? pas vraiment


----------



## MrStone (31 Mai 2005)

The Herbaliser, _Something wicked this way comes_ sur l'album éponyme :love:






j'adore la pochette aussi :love:


----------



## naas (31 Mai 2005)

D.a.a.u ...


----------



## Patamach (31 Mai 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Dinosaur Jr, sonic youth et pavement rock indé ???? pas vraiment



noisy, alternative, no wave, hardcore, grunge, post rock ... les etiquettes c jamais evident à distribuer surtout dans le cas de SY


----------



## IceandFire (31 Mai 2005)

non  mais c'est pas le plus important !!! :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (31 Mai 2005)

> tout a fait, car il ne faudrait pas comparer Radiohead ou REM a coldplay......rien a voir quand meme.....Radiohead est bien un niveau au dessus.....


 
hum hum... bon d'accord on ne peut pas comparer rem radiohead et coldplay .. (en accord avec tes dires) mais dans ce cas la comment peux tu dire que radiohead se trouve un niveau au dessus ... c'est pas logique et en plus je suis pas d'accord ..

hail to the thief n'est pas THE album, je trouve ca plutot comme une regression par rapport a ok computer , alors que a rush of blood to the head est quand meme plus abouti que le précédent ..

tout ca pour dire qu'on peut pas comparer .. et aucune critique sur coldplay svp ...


----------



## macarel (31 Mai 2005)

Pour me calmer unpeu après cette journée d'écriture assez prenante:
Philip Glass avec l'album Kundun, un peu lourd mais si reposant.


----------



## Grug (31 Mai 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> D.a.a.u ...


 etienne ?


----------



## le_magi61 (31 Mai 2005)

ça, j'aime bien! C'est frais, drole...


----------



## macarel (31 Mai 2005)

et là, Michael Brecker et compagnie: Steps ahead :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (31 Mai 2005)

Le dernier System : une boucherie :love:




:love: :love: :


----------



## naas (31 Mai 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> D.a.a.u ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:bebe:

non plutôt Tub Gurnard Goodness


----------



## yvos (31 Mai 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> cet am c rock indé a tous les etages  :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mmmh...ça me va!


----------



## le_magi61 (31 Mai 2005)

J'ai encore changé../




Vraiment bon, je vous le conseille...


----------



## MrStone (1 Juin 2005)




----------



## Patamach (1 Juin 2005)

aujourd'hui j'ai funk, hip-hop & Jazz au menu:


----------



## Patamach (1 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

>



très bon choix 

je rajouterai ceci:


----------



## IceandFire (1 Juin 2005)

Des fois on entend une zik de pub ou autre...une zik à la radio...et hop l'envie reviens très forte...
hier soir c'était Supertramp, :love: on entend ça à la mi-temps du match avec mon frère celte Matt :love: et hop ! on se dit : "ah ouiiiiiii supertramp, breakfast in america trop bien !!!!" et voilà.... l'itms :love:  ...
Du coup j'ouvre le bal du matin avec....  :love: .....


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (1 Juin 2005)

vous en pensez quoi de K-maro ?  

désolé je sors ..


----------



## IceandFire (1 Juin 2005)

Moi je suis Ford Mustang :love:


----------



## richard-deux (1 Juin 2005)




----------



## MrStone (1 Juin 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis Ford Mustang :love:



Fais gaffe quand même... 

_Et bang !
On embrasse
Les platanes_
:casse:


----------



## IceandFire (1 Juin 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

>



ETIENNE ?????    :love:


----------



## richard-deux (1 Juin 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> ETIENNE ?????    :love:



Non.  

Mais Die Anarchistische Abend Unterhaltung. :love:  

Bonne chance pour le jeu de mot.


----------



## MrStone (1 Juin 2005)




----------



## Patamach (1 Juin 2005)

2 tres bonne compil pour cet été :
Dirty Diamonds vol I et Vol II:


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Juin 2005)

Là c'est Björk "There's more to life than this" - de Debut :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (1 Juin 2005)

un classique :love:


----------



## FANREM (1 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tout a fait, car il ne faudrait pas comparer Radiohead ou REM a coldplay......rien a voir quand meme.....Radiohead est bien un niveau au dessus.....



Ca faisait longtemps que je n'en avais pas entendu une aussi bonne.


----------



## bompi (1 Juin 2005)

de mon côté, rien à voir : le deuxième disque de Marc Moulin "Top Secret", sympa. Ce n'est jamais génial et toujours bien. Ça me va comme cela. Groovy, électro, jazzy. Excellent pour rester éveillé malgré la fatigue.


----------



## richard-deux (1 Juin 2005)

En ce moment, les violons se déchaînent. :love:


----------



## yvos (1 Juin 2005)

Purr, whales lead to the deep sea, sur prohibited records  :love:


----------



## bompi (1 Juin 2005)

Allez, un classique : The Modern Jazz Quartet "Pyramid". Mené de main de maître par John Lewis.
La classe. Point.

Sinon, la Bolivie, un peu que ça me tente ... mais bon, je peux plus maintenant (ah ! les niños !)


----------



## yvos (1 Juin 2005)

DJ VADIM, U.S.S.R - Life from the other side


----------



## bompi (1 Juin 2005)

Bin mince : c'est parce que je parle de Bolivie que tu passes à l'Égypte ??


----------



## yvos (1 Juin 2005)

faut faire table rase du passé


----------



## MrStone (2 Juin 2005)

Tablua rasa ? Excellent album du EN :love: faut absolument que je mette la main dessus 

Sinon ce matin c'est ambiance bossa


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Juin 2005)

voila, le nouvel Eels....







​


----------



## MrStone (2 Juin 2005)

...what a mess


----------



## Patamach (2 Juin 2005)

cet am c jazz à tous les etazz: 






et electronica:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (2 Juin 2005)




----------



## MrStone (2 Juin 2005)

DJ Vadim, _USSR reconstruction_


----------



## Avril-VII (2 Juin 2005)

I heard there was a secret chord
 that David played and it pleased the Lord
 But you don't really care for music, do you
 Well it goes like this :
 The fourth, the fifth, the minor fall and the major lift
 The baffled king composing Hallelujah

 Hallelujah Hallelujah Hallelujah Hallelujah...

 Well your faith was strong but you needed proof
 You saw her bathing on the roof
 Her beauty and the moonlight overthrough ya
 She tied you to her kitchen chair
 She broke your throne and she cut your hair
 And from your lips she drew the Hallelujah

 Baby I've been here before
 I've seen this room and I've walked this floor
 I used to live alone before I knew ya
 I've seen your flag on the marble arch
 But love is not a victory march
 It's a cold and it's a broken Hallelujah

 There was a time when you let me know
 What's really going on below
 But now you never show that to me do ya
 But remember when I moved in you
 And the holy dove was moving too
 And every breath we drew was Hallelujah

 Well, maybe there's a God above
 But all I've ever learned from love
 Was how to shoot somebody who outdrew ya
 It's not a cry that you hear at night
 It's not somebody who's seen the light
 It's a cold and it's a broken Hallelujah

 Hallelujah Hallelujah Hallelujah...​ *http://www.cibleclick.com/cibles/clicks/symp.cfm?site_id=585479807&friend_id=917822499*


----------



## bompi (2 Juin 2005)

Un peu de bossa nova (en tous cas de la musique brésilienne) : Celso Fonseca "rive gauche rio".
Pas très original mais sympathique.


----------



## Pierrou (2 Juin 2005)

18 de Moby, certains morceaux sont à chialer tellement que c'est bo 





Et pour me défouler, le dernier cru de System Of A Down 





 :love:


----------



## squarepusher (3 Juin 2005)

More Songs About Food And Revolutionary Art de Carl Craig :love:


----------



## iTof (3 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> I heard there was a secret chord
> that David played and it pleased the Lord
> But you don't really care for music, do you
> Well it goes like this :
> ...



t'as toujours pas décroché ? La version de Jeff ? Je te comprends...  
> pour info : DM bosse toujours sur Mac et nous en saurons plus le 16 juin sur l'album prévu à la rentrée 
> et pour celles et ceux qui aiment les clips, Corbijn, Sednaoui : http://www.directorslabel.com/

je me fais une cure de pop anglaise


----------



## MrStone (3 Juin 2005)

_Blow your headphones_, pendant que la pluie arrive... 




C'est moi ou bien ça a tendance à se désertifier par ici


----------



## KARL40 (3 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> C'est moi ou bien ça a tendance à se désertifier par ici


 
Mais non, il y a toujours du monde par ici  
Simplement, pour mon cas, je suis toujours accroc à ELECTRELANE et je n'écoute pas grand chose d'autre en ce moment (à part mon CLASH quotidien:love: ).

Donc je ne vais quand même pas mettre tous les jours la pochette d'ELECTRELANE !






GIRL POWER ! :rose:


----------



## KARL40 (3 Juin 2005)

Sinon, certains bruits m'inquiètent en ce moment ....

http://www.liberation.fr/img/pdf/UNE.pdf


----------



## MrStone (3 Juin 2005)

:mouais: la photo est... comment dire... hum... de circonstance 

Tiens, faudra que tu penses à changer de signature aussi  "No villepinsaran" ça veut plus dire grand chose 



Sinon là j'écoute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



avant qu'ils se fassent pécho par les affreux


----------



## KARL40 (3 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: la photo est... comment dire... hum... de circonstance
> 
> Tiens, faudra que tu penses à changer de signature aussi  "No villepinsaran" ça veut plus dire grand chose
> 
> ...


 
J'ai le remaniement de ma signature en cours également !!!  

Mais on s'éloigne du sujet .... Revenons à la musique ...


----------



## MrStone (3 Juin 2005)

Voilà, la boucle est bouclée... façon de parler, vu que d'autres ne vont pas la boucler 






Là c'est _Animal chin_ de Jaga Jazzist qui se termine


----------



## teo (3 Juin 2005)

Je découvre le nouveau Gorillaz, _Demon days_


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Juin 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, certains bruits m'inquiètent en ce moment ....
> 
> http://www.liberation.fr/img/pdf/UNE.pdf



tu as essayé cela


----------



## MrStone (3 Juin 2005)

Très bonne idée, je vais m'en remettre un p'tit coup derrière les oreilles


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> C'est moi ou bien ça a tendance à se désertifier par ici



Quand Teo n'est pas là c'est un peu mort


----------



## bompi (3 Juin 2005)

Pour rester zen dans le brouhaha du bureau (pfff....) après "Shenzhou" de Biosphere, "Encantado" de System 7, on revient à la beauté du classicisme :
"John Dowland: a dream" des pièces de luth (magistralement) interprétées par Hopkinson Smith.

C'est une musique sublime.

@Teo : Je vois des pubs pour Gorillaz un peu partout et j'ai deux questions :
- C'est quoi ?
- Qui a fait les illustrations ? (on dirait du manga revu par un espagnol ou un argentin).


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Juin 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Je vois des pubs pour Gorillaz un peu partout et j'ai deux questions :
> - C'est quoi ?
> - Qui a fait les illustrations ? (on dirait du manga revu par un espagnol ou un argentin).



C'est le projet de groupe virtuel initié par Damon Albarn, le leader de Blur, et Jamie Hewlett, dessinateur de comics et auteur en 1990 de _Tank Girl_


----------



## MrStone (3 Juin 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Quand Teo n'est pas là c'est un peu mort



C'est vrai qu'il rempli(ssai)t bien l'espace 

 :rateau:


----------



## bompi (3 Juin 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> C'est le projet de groupe virtuel initié par Damon Albarn, le leader de Blur, et Jamie Hewlett, dessinateur de comics et auteur en 1990 de _Tank Girl_



Merci pour l'info. Va falloir que j'y jette une oreille (j'espère que c'est mieux que Blur ...)


----------



## KARL40 (3 Juin 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> tu as essayé cela


 
Oui, depuis dix ans que j'essaye PRESIDENT CHIRAC, toujours pas adopté !


----------



## teo (3 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'il rempli(ssai)t bien l'espace
> 
> :rateau:




Il est toujours vivant...   


mais juste un peu occupé par ses cours, entre autres

Sinon chuis content, ce soir à la Maroquinerie, Festival Baricata, punk punk punk, en plus j'ai des ami-es de Genève qui viennent avec leurs 2 mômes, dont un petit punk de 9 ans qui deviendra grand


----------



## MrStone (3 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Il est toujours vivant...
> 
> 
> mais juste un peu occupé par ses cours, entre autres
> ...



Allez, tu as bien raison, c'est pour la bonne cause


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'il rempli(ssai)t bien l'espace
> 
> :rateau:



il n'était pas tout seul


----------



## teo (3 Juin 2005)

On est un certain nombre c'est vrai... suivez mon regard...


----------



## KARL40 (3 Juin 2005)

On va renter tranquillement ... avec un CLASH entre les oreilles ...






Bonne fin de semaine à tous ....


----------



## bompi (4 Juin 2005)

Là, toute la petite famille se trémousse sur :
"The only one I know" (The Charlatans)
"Loaded" (Primal Scream)
"Cannonball" (The Breeders)


----------



## bompi (4 Juin 2005)

Et on enchaîne :
"Executioner" du génialissime groupe (oublié) The Wolfgang Press et "History repeating" des Propellerheads.


----------



## iTof (4 Juin 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Là, toute la petite famille se trémousse sur :
> "The only one I know" (The Charlatans)
> "Loaded" (Primal Scream)
> "Cannonball" (The Breeders)


:love: :love:
> j'adopte tout et rajouterai un peu de Letfield, Ride, Soup Dragon, RJD2, Stereo MC's, la compil "Levis Compilation: Twisted Music To Fit", Dave Gahan et je passe un bon footing avec Popod 



(et écoute "Forever" de The Charlatans


----------



## Patamach (4 Juin 2005)

Vous oubliez quand même 2 classiques:
Happy Mondays - Hallelujah (Club mix par Paul Oakenfold et Andy Wetherall)
Stone Roses - Fools God 9.53 (Vinyl Orange transparent)


----------



## teo (5 Juin 2005)

Allez... c'est la nuit, il est tard, j'emmerde personne... et pis y parait que je vous manque alors j'en profite un peu... une sélection... en ce moment

_Rest my head on you_ d'Archive sur _Take my head_

_On the rocks_ d'Obiman sur _Café del Mar Vol. 1_

_Water boogie_ d'Organic Audio sur _Battlecreek 2 - 12"_

_With this love_ de Peter Gabriel sur _Passion - The Last Temptation Of Christ (BO)_

_Red tape_ de Brooks sur _Red Tape_

_Arc of Time (Time Code)_ de Bright Eyes sur _Digital Ash In a Digital Urn_

_Shake Break Bouce (McSleazy remix)_ de Chemical Brothers sur _Flip the switch - Chemical Brothers remixed_

_Running away_ de Terranova sur _Hitchhiking nonstop with no particular destination_

_Saye Mogo Bana_ de Issa Bagayogo sur_Timbuktu_

_Inutile et hors d'usage_ de Daniel Darc sur Crèvec½ur

Si ce week-end n'avait pas été si genevois en plein 20e (L'Usine de Genève en course d'école à la Maroquinerie, je vous aime  ), si ce week-end n'avait pas été si punk et familial (Petit-Chaperon je vous aime  ), je serai sorti me défouler tranquille et à cette heure-ci je serai au magique Trabendo pour une _Otra-Otra_ qui sera sans doute magnifique... si vous ne savez pas où danser ce week-end... c'est à la Villette, _now !_ girls, boys and friends !
Bonne nuit à tous...


----------



## teo (5 Juin 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love:
> > j'adopte tout et rajouterai un peu de Letfield, Ride, Soup Dragon, RJD2, Stereo MC's, la compil "Levis Compilation: Twisted Music To Fit", Dave Gahan et je passe un bon footing avec Popod
> 
> 
> ...




alors toi, hein... si tu veux mon avis... c'est punissable, on appelle ça du racolage actif de nos jours !    ... Dans mes bras !

parfait pour la nuit...

_Dream a little dream of me_ de Doris Day sur _Daydreaming_

magique, c'est la nuit et la vie est si belle en Doris Day... :love:  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Juin 2005)

Là j'écoute des ptits mix en vrac sur l'iPod...

Pour l'instant c'est Miss Kittin, un mix choppé sur son site Internet, le spécial noel si je me souviens bien... :love:


----------



## IceandFire (5 Juin 2005)

burgalat président !!  :love:


----------



## teo (5 Juin 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là j'écoute des ptits mix en vrac sur l'iPod...
> 
> Pour l'instant c'est Miss Kittin, un mix choppé sur son site Internet, le spécial noel si je me souviens bien... :love:




Modern_Thing, faudrait que tu t'inscrives sur last.fm, j'aimerai beaucoup y écouter ta _private radio_, un jour ou une nuit... :love:

bonne nuit à tous... je vais me coucher avec _The Feeling Begins_	de Peter Gabriel sur _Passion - The Last Temptation Of Christ (BO)_






La perfection :love:


----------



## teo (5 Juin 2005)

pfff... je vais me coucher mais je floode ce soir alors toujours pas couché...

Alors là _vraiment_ je vais me coucher avec un morceau _si facile et si putassier_ que je l'adore (malgré son titre _so macgeneration_...).

_Shiny disco balls (feat. Jessica Eve (Choo Choo Mix))_ de Who Da Funk

Un truc comme ça, c'est minimum 45°C, 80% d'humidité, torse poil, avec toutes les possibilités que cela implique sur la libido.     :rateau:  :love: 



> Drugs and rock 'n roll, bad ass Vegas hoes,
> Late-night booty calls and shiny disco balls.
> Drugs and rock 'n roll, bad ass Vegas hoes,
> Late-night booty calls and shiny disco balls.
> ...



Pas un morceau à texte... c'est sûr mais c'est pas fait pour ça...


----------



## iTof (5 Juin 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Vous oubliez quand même 2 classiques:
> Happy Mondays - Hallelujah (Club mix par Paul Oakenfold et Andy Wetherall)
> Stone Roses - Fools God 9.53 (Vinyl Orange transparent)



:love: mais oui ! Et aussi FatBoy Slim, KLF, Oasis "is good" :love:



			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> alors toi, hein... si tu veux mon avis... c'est punissable, on appelle ça du racolage actif de nos jours !    ... Dans mes bras !



ben j'fait ce que je peux  

mais c'est clair qu'il y a plein de personnes qui pourraient nous rejoindre  

> et au même moment, j'écoute "Etiennnnnnneeeeeeeeee" avec "Réévolution" :rateau:


----------



## teo (5 Juin 2005)

Là une série Bowie car c'est toujours de la pêche pour recharger les batteries le dimanche matin...
_Growin' Up_ de David Bowie sur _Pin-ups_


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (5 Juin 2005)




----------



## Avril-VII (5 Juin 2005)

Star Wars Main Theme.

Et tout de suite c'est :
Full of Voices-Lady Sleep-Maximillian Hecker.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (5 Juin 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

>



Le groupe est *Fifths of Seven* et l'album *Spry From Bitter Anise Folds*


----------



## teo (5 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Star Wars : Main Theme



Star Wars oui... un grand classique... mais quel épisode ? 

tan tan tan tan tan tan tan tan tan tan tan tan ... (chantonons au choix  )


A propos d'étoile, là c'est _New Killer Star_ sur _A reality tour 2003_ toujours du sieur Bowie (les DVD je les préfère de plus en plus sans l'image, au moins on peut faire autre chose à côté   ).


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

Always Serge Gainsbourg :love:


----------



## rezba (5 Juin 2005)

Là tout de suite, _Old Europe_, extrait du dernier opus de Robert Wyatt.


----------



## Gregg (5 Juin 2005)

Que du bon  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Juin 2005)

*Là, absolument séduit par leur concert hier soir*
J'écoute online High Tone, live in Club 3VOOR12 


De la dub ambiante stratosphérique succulente 
http://3voor12.vpro.nl/3voor12/groups/index.jsp?groups=3745456


----------



## Patamach (5 Juin 2005)

Ce matin c'est Maggot Brain (le 1er titre du LP) de Funkadelic une tuerie electrico-plannante de 71, un mélange des premiers Pink Floyd et de la folie d'Hendrix. Un titre culte qui revient sur le devant de la scène via differente compilations underground mélangeant rock et zic electro ... que du bonheur


----------



## teo (5 Juin 2005)

Après _Waste_ d'Archive sur _Noise_, voilà _On the rocks_ d'Obiman sur _Café del Mar Vol. 1_

Ce premier disque ibizesque est le seul que j'ai de la série et je trouve qu'il ne vieilit pas, il est magique, toujours aussi beau qu'un lever de soleil sur une nuit blanche, avec le soleil qui vous réchauffe pendant qu'on se lance timidement à se détendre les pieds dans la mer bleue.  :love: 

Ca me fait penser à l'Espiguette un matin de juillet ou d'août 89, bien avant que le disque ne sorte.


----------



## Nobody (5 Juin 2005)

Là, c'est une bonne vieille compil' de Polnareff.

Pi, je reviens d'avoir été écouter mon deuxième fiston qui a participé avec son école à un concours de chorale avec "Vois sur ton chemin". Ils ont gagné, ça c'est accessoire, mais ils l'ont chanté à nouveau ce soir à la fête de l'école et j'avais la larme à l'oeil, tiens... surtout que je n'avais pu être présent aux deux précédentes représentations...

:love:


----------



## Freelancer (5 Juin 2005)

patrick wolf - découvert sur le site de Pitchwork. :love: 






Bryce Kulak - découvert grâce à une pub sur last.fm - cd autoproduit, commandé ce week end sur cdbaby.com - me contente pour l'instant des généreux (2 minutes!) extraits :love:


----------



## macdani (5 Juin 2005)

*CRANES* album "Loved" 
Inégalable à ce jour, envoûtant,poétique, féerique,un zeste glauque...

Bref tous ce que j'aime!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

Mix de Duke Ellington


----------



## Freelancer (5 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Et tout de suite c'est : Full of Voices-Lady Sleep-Maximillian Hecker.


rhhââââ lovely :love: son premier album "Rose" est franchement bien aussi


----------



## uranium (6 Juin 2005)

Vive les Red Hot Chili Peppers!


----------



## teo (6 Juin 2005)

Last.fm: Personal Radio _bunkadoo_
_In My Place_ de Coldplay sur _A Rush Of Blood To The Head_

vite que j'ai le nouveau en poche...


----------



## macinside (6 Juin 2005)

j'adore michey 3D :love: et en live rahhhhh :rateau:






_et johnny reep ..._


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Juin 2005)

à tous


----------



## IceandFire (6 Juin 2005)

Supertramp et là Midnight oil album earth...ce matin tokyo/overtones...


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Juin 2005)




----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (6 Juin 2005)

dites dites .. y en a qui ont pu acheter x&y de coldplay qui sort aujourd'hui .. moi non j'habite dans un village, je l'aurais samedi ... dites dites , il est comment ??

cccccccooooooolllllldddddddpppppllllllaaaaaaaayyyy , hier y avait un live sur mtv .. yahou ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Juin 2005)

c'est justement la pochette de dessus.

Il est bien... :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (6 Juin 2005)

en la voyant je me suis dit .. elle ressemble .. mais non c'est pas elle ...alors .. alors .. plus explicitement ... y a des morceau mythique un peu comme clocks ???  argh .. je vais jamais tenir ...samedi je vide mon protefeuille pour keane, snow patrol et COLDPLAY (ou je crie ... )


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (6 Juin 2005)

:rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> en la voyant je me suis dit .. elle ressemble .. mais non c'est pas elle ...alors .. alors .. plus explicitement ... y a des morceau mythique un peu comme clocks ???  argh .. je vais jamais tenir ...samedi je vide mon protefeuille pour keane, snow patrol et COLDPLAY (ou je crie ... )



J'en suis à la deuxième ou troisièmpe écoute depuis jeudi dernier. J'aime bien. c'est du Coldplay, quoi. Rien de révolutionnaire, mais bon album


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (6 Juin 2005)

fab'fab : tant que c'est du coldpay, je suis preneur ..  
dcz_ ... : moi j'suis pas fan de sinsemilia .. je trouve pas ca tres "reponsant" ou mélodieux ...pourquoi j'dis ca moi ....

désolé .. c'était la critique du jour ...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (6 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> dcz_ ... : moi j'suis pas fan de sinsemilia .. je trouve pas ca tres "reponsant" ou mélodieux ...pourquoi j'dis ca moi ....
> 
> désolé .. c'était la critique du jour ...



Purée qu'est ce que tu casses !!!


----------



## teo (6 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> J'en suis à la deuxième ou troisième écoute depuis jeudi dernier. J'aime bien. c'est du Coldplay, quoi. Rien de révolutionnaire, mais bon album




Comment tu..   

Non rien 

Je vais aller à la Fnac demain soir je crois.   :rateau:   
_Freelancer_, tu m'avais pas dit qu'il y avait des chouettes trucs en promo à Bastille aussi ? si t'es dans les parages... 

Là c'est _Beds are burning_ de Midnight Oil sur _Diesel and dust_  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (7 Juin 2005)

ça marche mon matraquage   :love: 

Là je démarre avec l'air que j'ai eu toute la nuit dans la tête :love: : "pas chez moi" des Excellents AS DRAGON (chez Tricatel of course  ) sur le premier album Spanked... J'ai hate d'écouté le nouveau sorti il y a peu  ...
Comme le nouveau Bertrand Burgalat :love: sorti hier lui  "portrait robot", bertrand en couverture du dernier Magic ! .... :love: .... le titre "pas chez moi" des Dragons est même passé dans la série Clara Sheller sur France 2... :love: comme quoi !!!  ..... ainsi du reste d'autre artistes comme April March également chez Tricatel :love:


----------



## teo (7 Juin 2005)

J'avais vu Burgalat ce printemps au New Morning avec Chateau ?, j'ai oublié et quelques autres, ce gars est vraiment trop space ! 


Sinon là comme quoi tout est possible 
_Last.fm: Profile Radio Pitchwork_
_Face à la mer_ des Négresses Vertes sur _Green Bus_


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Sinon là comme quoi tout est possible
> _Last.fm: Profile Radio Pitchwork_
> _Face à la mer_ des Négresses Vertes sur _Green Bus_



Combien de temps tiendras-tu ? Surtout lorsque le gros son rhenan va arriver ?


----------



## IceandFire (7 Juin 2005)

eh pitch t'aimais laibach non ? c'est burgalat qui les produisaient  :love: ..il faisait les arrangemnts aussi du reste... :love:
PS : AS DRAGON j'adore... :love:
Un groupe de Live de feu....


----------



## teo (7 Juin 2005)

Pour l'instant je résiste...
mais bon... c'est pas trop rhénan là...

Je passe de Led Zep à Dire Straits... que tes amis quoi !


----------



## Patamach (7 Juin 2005)

si vous aimez Coldplay (moi pas) vous devriez essayer Echo & The Bunnymen, surtout le titre "Killing Moon":


----------



## mado (7 Juin 2005)

The Jam


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Juin 2005)

Qu'est ce que c'est que cette diarrhée contemporaine ?


----------



## teo (7 Juin 2005)

et une couche d'Underworld... avec _Twist_ sur _2002 A Hundred Days Off_

juste pour toi Sonnyboy 


Last.fm: Personal Radio _MrCaravaggio_


----------



## lumai (7 Juin 2005)

Selif Keita, l'album Moffou


----------



## Grug (7 Juin 2005)

Mickey 3D, matador.


----------



## FANREM (7 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> samedi je vide mon protefeuille pour keane, snow patrol et COLDPLAY (ou je crie ... )



Presque tout bon, mais tu peux templacer Coldplay par Kaiser chiefs   

Autrement ce matin, j'ai fait dans les extremes
Dead Kennedys pour commencer et Byrds pour finir

Eight miles high est beaucoup plus planant que n'importe quel morceau du Floyd, et devrait etre obligatoire des l'ecole primaire. C'est un tel monument. On devrait l'inscrire au patrimoine de l'humanite :love:


----------



## MrStone (7 Juin 2005)

_Billy the Kid_ de Kat Onoma :love:
Will you dance?


----------



## KARL40 (7 Juin 2005)

Là je m'aperçois que les gars de U2 avaient tout prévu ! Un iPod U2 et leur tournée sponsotisée par l'autre là ... "Intel" ... 
La mariage d'Apple et d'Intel avant l'heure .... 

Je vais chercher une corde .....


----------



## MrStone (7 Juin 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> si vous aimez Coldplay (moi pas) vous devriez essayer Echo & The Bunnymen, surtout le titre "Killing Moon":



Je veux pas foutre ma zone, mais en ce qui me concerne je trouve que E&TB ça avait autrement plus de classe que Coldplay 

Mais c'est là mon humble avis... :casse:


----------



## Grug (7 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> _Billy the Kid_ de Kat Onoma :love:
> Will you dance?


  :love: 
où je l'ai rangé celui là ?


----------



## KARL40 (7 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Je veux pas foutre ma zone, mais en ce qui me concerne je trouve que E&TB ça avait autrement plus de classe que Coldplay
> Mais c'est là mon humble avis... :casse:


 
Et ton humble avis est plus que partagé !  

Je retourner essayer de trouver une corde !


----------



## Patamach (7 Juin 2005)

2 autres "oldies-tueries" qui qui n'ont pas pris une ride


----------



## teo (7 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Je veux pas foutre ma zone, mais en ce qui me concerne je trouve que E&TB ça avait autrement plus de classe que Coldplay
> 
> Mais c'est là mon humble avis... :casse:



Chuis d'accord mais j'aime quand même beaucoup Coldplay  :love:
Un copain qui était avec moi à Baricata ce week end me disait qu'il trouvait que Coldplay était un peu inodore et incolore. Bien fait mais sans profondeur.


----------



## MrStone (7 Juin 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Et ton humble avis est plus que partagé !
> 
> Je retourner essayer de trouver une corde !




Tu veux un coup de main pour l'échelle ? :rateau: 
  :hein: 


@teo : c'est un peu mon sentiment aussi... manque de profondeur tout ça. Et (mais c'est une fois de plus un avis que je partage) ça me fait mal aux oreilles quand j'en écoute. Je sais, je dois être foutu un peu bizarrement...  



Sinon là c'est _Listen_ du Peuple de l'Herbe, en version live sur _Sold out_ :love:


----------



## IceandFire (7 Juin 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> si vous aimez Coldplay (moi pas) vous devriez essayer Echo & The Bunnymen, surtout le titre "Killing Moon":




Ben Oui Killing Moon qui ne connait pas????


----------



## teo (7 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> (...)@teo : c'est un peu mon sentiment aussi... manque de profondeur tout ça. Et (mais c'est une fois de plus un avis que je partage) ça me fait mal aux oreilles quand j'en écoute. Je sais, je dois être foutu un peu bizarrement...
> (...)



C'est fou comme on partage facilement son avis avec soi-même  c'est pareil chez moi !  :rateau: 

Je garde Coldplay et mes oreilles de cochon et je me garde aussi E&TBM


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> et une couche d'Underworld... avec _Twist_ sur _2002 A Hundred Days Off_
> 
> juste pour toi Sonnyboy
> 
> ...



Lui c'est un tordu, ça se voit... 

Il m'en veut, moi qui suis si gentil !!!


----------



## macmarco (7 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Lui c'est un tordu, ça se voit...
> 
> Il m'en veut, moi qui suis si gentil !!!





C'que les gens peuvent être méchants !


----------



## teo (7 Juin 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> C'que les gens peuvent être méchants !




oui.. je suis vil et vicieux comme Sonnyboy est bon et a-do-rââââble   (comme le lapin !)

D'ailleurs là j'écoute pile poil un truc qui le prouvera une fois de plus:

_Village Of The Damned_ de The Hacker sur _Rêves mécaniques_

Du goudron en barre bien dur et des plumes bien humides toutes douces pour aider à te rentrer le tout dans... les oreilles 
allez... tous en ch½ur pour Sonnyboy "_Pop !_"   


PS: eh beh, t'en as de la chance... maintenant suit le marteau-pilon daubesque oublié il y a si longtemps du _Dormeur (Paradox Mix)_  de Pleasure Game. Ca manquait pas vraiment mais bon comme ça passe là...  iTunes a de ces goûts 



> Le poison a été programmé


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Juin 2005)

Ca me rappelle ma jeunesse


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Juin 2005)

voila, le nouveau gorillaz (je vous conseille non pas celle la, mais la version collector avec le DVD...)


----------



## teo (7 Juin 2005)

Stook: bizarre, ton image de la cover de Gorillaz a mis super longtemps à se charger (avec du 2048-cable...). Un petit resize ? Ou c'est que chez moi que FF a du mal à afficher ce ridicule 160 ko en png ?


----------



## Grug (7 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Stook: bizarre, ton image de la cover de Gorillaz a mis super longtemps à se charger (avec du 2048-cable...). Un petit resize ? Ou c'est que chez moi que FF a du mal à afficher ce ridicule 160 ko en png ?


 chez moi pas de probleme.


----------



## Grug (7 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Ca me rappelle ma jeunesse


 

Idem


----------



## bateman (8 Juin 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Ben Oui Killing Moon qui ne connait pas????


 
Ocean rain, grand disque fondateur! Liverpool rules.

:rose:


----------



## bateman (8 Juin 2005)

et Carnage Visors de Cure dans l'iPod dans le tramway, le bonheur est possible. :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Juin 2005)

Ce matin c'etait Domgue (un Liegeois genial :love: ) avec Kroee de l'album eponyme  une sorte de jazz electro bien pop 

Voici un lien vers la section musique de son site  Enjoy !

http://home.tiscali.be/domgue/dom/musique.html


----------



## yvos (8 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> voila, le nouveau gorillaz (je vous conseille non pas celle la, mais la version collector avec le DVD...)


 
Pas mal du tout cet album


----------



## IceandFire (8 Juin 2005)

bateman a dit:
			
		

> Ocean rain, grand disque fondateur! Liverpool rules.
> 
> :rose:



ok liverpool, but don't forget Manchester to  :love:


----------



## KARL40 (8 Juin 2005)

bateman a dit:
			
		

> Ocean rain, grand disque fondateur! Liverpool rules. :rose:


 
Ian Mc Culloch est d'ailleurs un grand fan du club local .... 








:rose:


----------



## IceandFire (8 Juin 2005)

n'oublies pas Everton en local aussi


----------



## Patamach (8 Juin 2005)

bateman a dit:
			
		

> Ocean rain, grand disque fondateur! Liverpool rules.
> 
> :rose:



Je suis content que le disque d'E&TB ait autant de succès ... innatendu 

Bref toujours dans la même veine, en ce matin ensoleillé, la pop fait un retour en force, la paquerette à la bouche et la tête dans les nuages, *2 grands classiques* illuminent cette matinée:


----------



## IceandFire (8 Juin 2005)

Manchester United   :love:


----------



## bateman (8 Juin 2005)

*Manchester & Liverpool*

Man United, Man City, Everton, Liverpool FC
the Beatles, the Smiths et les autres..

tout est dit. et on ne peut lutter, de ce côté-ci..:rose:


----------



## IceandFire (8 Juin 2005)

Si : AMEN  :love: .....


----------



## KARL40 (8 Juin 2005)

bateman a dit:
			
		

> *Manchester & Liverpool*
> 
> Man United, Man City, Everton, Liverpool FC
> the Beatles, the Smiths et les autres..
> ...


 
Et LONDRES, faut pas l'oublier non plus !!  






:rose:


----------



## yvos (8 Juin 2005)

sinon, ce matin, c'était Stupeflip dans le popod...
ok, je suis déjà sorti


----------



## KARL40 (8 Juin 2005)

Ce matin, mon bus était calme mais enfumé ...  






Album très reggae "roots" ...


----------



## Patamach (8 Juin 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin, mon bus était calme mais enfumé ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De l'Angleterre à la Jamaique il n'y a qu'un pas ...






petit coffret tout ce qu'il y a de sympathique, très vivement conseillé pour cet été :style:


----------



## teo (8 Juin 2005)

juste avant Gorillaz, un *Jaydee* avec _Plastic dreams (Long edit)_.

Ne me demandez pas pourquoi ça me rappelle une soirée _Call of the wild_ à Francfort en 1992, une discothèque qui s'appelait le _Plastic _et _Querelle_ de Fassbinder


----------



## MrStone (8 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> sinon, ce matin, c'était Stupeflip dans le popod...
> ok, je suis déjà sorti



Arrête, j'adooooooore :love:

C'est le dernier album ? Il est bien ? J'ai pas écouté encore, mais rien que le premier (qui commence à dater un peu) c'était une tuerie   :love: :rateau:


----------



## yvos (8 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Arrête, j'adooooooore :love:
> 
> C'est le dernier album ? Il est bien ? J'ai pas écouté encore, mais rien que le premier (qui commence à dater un peu) c'était une tuerie   :love: :rateau:


 

Moi aussi, j'adooooooooooore  , seulement, je me fais bien charrier à l'écouter...
c'est le 1er, le second sortant le 13 juin..


cela dit, ils avaient un très bon gratin dauphinois au self


----------



## Nobody (8 Juin 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Et LONDRES, faut pas l'oublier non plus !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Je viens de m'offrir la version "25ème anniversaire". Bon, j'avais déjà le 33 tours acheté à sa sortie en '79 mais je n'ai pas pu résister. Il s'agit quand même d'un des tout meilleur album jamais sorti... Quand on pense que leur maison de disque a refusé de leur payer ce travail comme un double album sous prétexte qu'il manquait une poignée de secondes pour atteindre le quota qui lui donnerait ce statut, c'est honteux... C'est d'ailleurs ce qui les a poussé à faire un triple album pour le suivant "Sandinista!". Mais ils avaient exigé que le prix reste celui d'un double. Un fameuse gifle d'éthique qu'ils ont infligé là aux requins du show biz...

Pour en revenir à cet album "25ème anniversaire", le disque 2 propose des pré-versions - si j'ai bien compris - des morceaux de l'album définitif.

Aaaaaahhhh... La version "lente" de London Calling, sur un tempo ralentit, une rythmique lourde, cataclysmique, plus parlante peut-être que la version choisie au final, un chant à la limite du décrochage, un son presqu'Hendrixien. 

Aaaaaahhh... La ligne de basse de "Guns of Brixton" - un de mes morceaux préférés sur l'album - sautillante, primesautière où Paul semble faire jouer ses amis à la marelle et les mener au paradis.

Aaaaaahhh... Jimmy Jazz! J'adore Jimmy Jazz! Pourquoi sont-ils venus chercher Jimmy Jazz?

Quand ce disque est sorti, un de mes amis punk et puriste avait crié au scandale, à la trahison. "N'achète pas cette merde, m'avait-il soufflé, suffoqué, il y a des CUIVRES dessus!!!"
Et bien, ce deuxième disque qui compose la version "25ème anniversaire" est privé des cuivres. Les morceaux sont à nus, encore en gestation, et les cris sont d'authentiques rampes de lancement pour les versions à venir. C'est simple, on croirait entendre un garage band.

Tout ému, j'étais.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2005)

Là ménant ? c'est Ted Nugent, Snakeskin cowboy.


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Juin 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Et LONDRES, faut pas l'oublier non plus !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non, faut pas les oublier les londonniens.....un album.......comment dire......*ENORME*...

je me le remet....


----------



## MrStone (8 Juin 2005)

_Lee_ de Sporto Kantes sur la compile _NovaTunes 11_ :love:

... les samples de ce titre sont exceptionnels :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Juin 2005)

The White Stripes...


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Juin 2005)

Eight Wonder... :love:


----------



## teo (8 Juin 2005)

Teenage kicks. Undertones.
Juste pour Pitch... 


Pour le London calling, ça me démange depuis un moment... faut que je craque. Même si j'ai la version normale (un de mes premiers CD d'ailleurs).
C'est pas raisonnable du tout mais bon...


----------



## Patamach (8 Juin 2005)

LIRE LA CRITIQUE D'UN EXCELLENT SITE


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Juin 2005)

Manchester  United, Manchester City, Everton, Liverpool FC, ... c'est bien tout cela    

Mais comme le disait Gary Lineker "Le football est un sport qui se joue à onze contre onze et où l'Allemagne gagne toujours à la fin"    

Donc


----------



## yvos (8 Juin 2005)

Experience, Hemisphère gauche de mon cerveau


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Experience, Hemisphère gauche de mon cerveau



*Democracy* 

Democracy, policy, state burocracy
Anrachy, poverty, state of mind obligatory

I believe in myself
I deserve what I get

Democracy, people free supposedly
Sacrifice, religious statement device

You tell me what I want to know
Sure will get me more alone
You show me I wanna use
Call it the democracy

Ceremony, get your human membership

I believe in myself
I deserve what I get

Domination paint with blood your salvation


----------



## IceandFire (9 Juin 2005)

l'allemagne ne gagne plus à la fin et ce depuis longtemps  ...
Par contre le brésil.... :love:


----------



## MrStone (9 Juin 2005)

ben voilà, je fête mon 3000e titre sur Audioscrobbler avec Cure, le coffret _Join the dots_, 4 cd qui regorgent de pépites :love:


----------



## yvos (9 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> ben voilà, je fête mon 3000e titre sur Audioscrobbler avec Cure, le coffret _Join the dots_, 4 cd qui regorgent de pépites :love:


 

felicitations, moi je suis certainement le dernier avec qqchose comme 400 titres...vu que je n'écoute que très rarement la zik sur mon mac...

sinon, ce matin, c'était Portobello Bones, Refuse to keep silent


----------



## IceandFire (9 Juin 2005)

AS DRAGON : va chercher la police... le dernier sorti...je préfère de loin le premier...et là le dernier Burgalat "portrait robot" qui est top ! :love: surtout le morceau : demolition derby... :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Juin 2005)

Au matin on my way to work c'etait le dernier Oasis et Block Party :love:


----------



## MrStone (9 Juin 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> AS DRAGON : va chercher la police... le dernier sorti...je préfère de loin le premier...et là le dernier Burgalat "portrait robot" qui est top ! :love: surtout le morceau : demolition derby... :love:



 Je débarque : "Va chercher la police", c'est le nom de l'album, ou bien c'est tellement mauvais que les voisins disent ça quand tu l'écoutes ? :rose: :rateau:

Dommage, j'avais aussi eu un très bon sentiment sur le premier... j'écouterai quand même par curiosité, mais je suis déçu d'avance 


Du coup je me vengerai sur le prochain Stupeflip :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

"Salut à toi ô mon frère
Salut à toi peuple khmer
Salut à toi l'algérien
Salut à toi le tunisien
Salut à toi Bangladesh
Salut à toi peuple grec
Salut à toi petit indien
Salut à toi punk iranien
Salut à toi rebelle afghan
Salut à toi le dissident
Salut à toi le chilien
Salut à toi le p'tit malien
Salut à toi le mohican
Salut à toi peuple gitan
Salut à toi l'éthiopien
Salut à toi le tchadien
Salut à vous les partisans
Salut à toi "cholie all'mante"
..."


ca faisait un bye que je l'avais pas ecouté celle la... donne envie de tt péter tiens...  :love:


----------



## Patamach (9 Juin 2005)

Un disque introuvable, une pièce de musée, un ovni sonore de 1972 samplé dans tous les sens par Dan The Automator (Deltron 3030, Gorillaz, HandsomeBoy Modeling School, ...) Un Lp instrumental unique. On trouve un morceau sur la compil Dirty Diamonds II (track 3) ... magnifique.
Et tout ca de qui ... William Sheller


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Juin 2005)

Bon, ça fait bien lontemps que j'ai pas posté ici. non pas que je dois me rattraper, mais avec des conneries comme le dernier AS Dragon   on est pas sorti de l'auberge!
Je vous propose :


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Juin 2005)




----------



## IceandFire (9 Juin 2005)

eh les Ed et mr stone ça charie grave le Père Ice ou quoi ???    :love: pour la peine : Burgalat again  :love: ....

William sheller est un artiste sublime et insoupçonné...il à fait un morceau instru qui se retrouve sur la formidable compil : WiZZZ ....


----------



## MrStone (9 Juin 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> "Salut à toi ô mon frère
> Salut à toi peuple khmer
> Salut à toi l'algérien
> Salut à toi le tunisien
> ...



:love: :love: Dans mes bras !!!!

T'as de la chance de t'être pris un coudboul y'a pas longtemps, toi :rateau:



@ ice&fire meuh non, tu penses bien 
J'écouterai l'album avant d'en dire du mal  




[quelques heures plus tard...]







Qui est-ce qui parlait d'High Tone ici récemment ? Me rappelle pu... :love:


Tiens, en passant quelqu'un a des nouvelles récentes de Seven dub ? 

[/quelques heures plus tard]


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Juin 2005)

Là c'est Björk avec "Visur Vatntsenda Rosu" :love: l'originale :rateau:


----------



## macarel (9 Juin 2005)

Et là: Tommy, The Who


----------



## Sydney Bristow (9 Juin 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là c'est Björk avec "Visur Vatntsenda Rosu" :love: l'originale :rateau:



Glin Glö C bien aussi

la j'écoute

le maitre ,Keith Jarrett

que je vais voir le 21 juillet ,Pinede Gould a Juan les pins

la ,c'est la naissance du trio mythique en 1983 ,l'une des deux seules séance de studio(l'autre en 1991 ,l'hommage a Miles Davis) ,la 20 aine d'autres disques sont tous des lives;


----------



## nonos (9 Juin 2005)

Bonsoir,

pour les fans: emission speciale Rober Plant plus live à la maison de la radio retransmit sur france inter
c'est là


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juin 2005)

... "Les armées de la nuit" par taxi Girl, sur "Sepuku" ... Je sais ; je vais finir par devenir cliché :rose:


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juin 2005)

nonos a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> pour les fans: emission speciale Rober Plant plus live à la maison de la radio retransmit sur france inter
> c'est là


 
Ouf! Trop tard!


----------



## Patamach (10 Juin 2005)

Avant de se coucher une petite tuerie funky 70's


----------



## Nobody (10 Juin 2005)

nonos a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> pour les fans: emission speciale Rober Plant plus live à la maison de la radio retransmit sur france inter
> c'est là


 
Ah shit, je n'étais pas dispo hier soir... je découvre cette annonce ce matin...

Merci quand même...


----------



## Patamach (10 Juin 2005)

je repost, la pochette a disparue dans la nuit (cf tuerie funky-70s) ... 






 J'espere que ca marche la parceque la pochette vaut le detour quand même ...


----------



## MrStone (10 Juin 2005)

Nan marche toujours pas 
Au pire ajoute-la en pièce jointe à ton post 

Sinon ce matin c'est la compile _Rare grooves reggae vol.1_ de Nova :love:


----------



## Patamach (10 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Nan marche toujours pas
> Au pire ajoute-la en pièce jointe à ton post
> 
> Sinon ce matin c'est la compile _Rare grooves reggae vol.1_ de Nova :love:



c marrant moi je la vois ... 
bon je lla met en piece jointe:


----------



## Patamach (10 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Sinon ce matin c'est la compile _Rare grooves reggae vol.1_ de Nova :love:



tu as aussi les compils Sutdio One sur Soul Jazz pas mal du tout ...


----------



## teo (10 Juin 2005)

Là j'écoute la radio du site de mon oncle, Jean Mouillère; c'est du Real en stream.

> Radio VIA NOVA april 2005 
_Quatuor VIA NOVA_ (Jean Mouillère, Jean-Pierre SABOURET, Jean-Marie GAMARD, Liviou Stanèse)

Désolé pour les titres diffusés, le site est très moyen de ce côté là.


----------



## Berthold (10 Juin 2005)

Cause and effect


----------



## MrStone (10 Juin 2005)

And also the trees, _Simple Tom and the ghost of Jenny Bailey_ sur _The Millpond Years_

Merci à je-ne-sais-plus-qui-ici (Pitch ???) qui m'a donné envie de les réécouter 







Ca me rappelle un lointain concert (vers 95 ?) je crois que c'était la tournée de _The Klaxon_, très bonne impresion sur scène, grand charisme, soirée exceptionnelle :love: :love:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Juin 2005)

_Layla (Unplugged)_ d'*Eric Clapton*... un mythe


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2005)

:love:


----------



## IceandFire (11 Juin 2005)

INXS album kick j'adore....  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## teo (11 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> And also the trees, _Simple Tom and the ghost of Jenny Bailey_ sur _The Millpond Years_
> 
> Merci à je-ne-sais-plus-qui-ici (Pitch ???) qui m'a donné envie de les réécouter
> 
> ...



J'ai le vinyl que j'ai ressorti, c'est têt' moi qui en ai parlé, mais j'ai pas trouvé en numérique.
Pas trouvé de CD en shop. C'est comme Psyche, je trouve pas. 

A part ça _Push upstairs_ de Underworld sur _Beaucoup Fish_ et _Habibi Maja_ de Aisha Kandisha'a Jarring Effects sur _Indestructible Arabian Beats_ :love:


----------



## MrStone (11 Juin 2005)

Ah effectivement c'était dans ce cas peut-être toi :rose: 

groupe excellentissime dans tous les cas :love: Dire qu'ils ont commencé leur carrière grâce à une petite annonce d'un certain groupe qui recrutait pour leur première partie en 81 

Sinon, outre Amazon, tu dois pouvoir le trouver chez les disquaires d'occaze, je crois qu'il a été réédité toute fin 99... 

Sinon là ben j'écoute rien... je suis dehors. Le chant des oiseaux, c'est tout


----------



## teo (11 Juin 2005)

Avant de sortir me faire couper les tifs (c'est l'été ), iTunes me balance _FAMILIES Download # 3_ avec Dan Ghenacia.
4 longs mix, gratuits, avec artwork, directement à dld en mp3, fait pour être gravé ou écouté.
Du très bon travail, quoi ! 

A récupérer sur le site:
Audiofamilies


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

Une compil' gratos, je crois que le lien avait été donné par Foguenne, mais je ne suis pas sur.. : 




A télecharger depuis le site de mercedes


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> And also the trees, Simple Tom and the ghost of Jenny Bailey sur The Millpond Years
> Merci à je-ne-sais-plus-qui-ici (Pitch ???) qui m'a donné envie de les réécouter





			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> J'ai le vinyl que j'ai ressorti, c'est têt' moi qui en ai parlé, mais j'ai pas trouvé en numérique.
> Pas trouvé de CD en shop. C'est comme Psyche, je trouve pas.
> 
> A part ça _Push upstairs_ de Underworld sur _Beaucoup Fish_ et _Habibi Maja_ de Aisha Kandisha'a Jarring Effects sur _Indestructible Arabian Beats_ :love:



Je vous mets d'accord : j'avais posté celui-ci 






et MrStone à la Karl40 a dit préféré The Millpond Years


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Juin 2005)

Là c'est le premier album solo de Roisin Murphi (chanteuse de Moloko) qui vient tout juste de sortir : "Ruby Blue"   :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Juin 2005)

Et là c'est le dernier White Stripes "Get Behind Me Satan" pour bien commencer la soirée :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

La, un truc calme bien sympa, Portishead : 





 :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Juin 2005)

miams :love:

Tiens, c'est drôle, je regardais les listings des CDs de Portishead et je trouvais pas l'album sur lequel "Nobody Loves Me" était  histoire de l'acheter en premier :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Juin 2005)

Quand je serai au pouvoir je ferai détruire toutes les copies de ces disques.

On fera des grands feux au millieu des villes.


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Quand je serai au pouvoir je ferai détruire toutes les copies de ces disques.
> 
> On fera des grands au millieu des villes.


 des grands feux tu veux dire ?   



:love:


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Juin 2005)

oui...:rose:


----------



## KARL40 (11 Juin 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> et MrStone à la Karl40 a dit préféré The Millpond Years



Et il a bien raison !!    
Il faudra bien que tu admettes un jour la théorie du premier album !!


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Juin 2005)

Et la théorie du "mes testicules sur ton nez" tu vas l'accepter ?


----------



## KARL40 (11 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Quand je serai au pouvoir je ferai détruire toutes les copies de ces disques.
> On fera des grands feux au millieu des villes.



Pour te rapprocher de l'enfer ?


----------



## KARL40 (11 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et la théorie du "mes testicules sur ton nez" tu vas l'accepter ?



Tu dois t'emmeler avec tes MP : Gorge Profonde ce n'est pas moi !!!


----------



## macarel (11 Juin 2005)

led zep 2 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 
puis, The Motels  :love: 
Oui, oui, je sais , mais ça m'arrive d'être nostalgique (un peu) :rose:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Juin 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Et il a bien raison !!
> Il faudra bien que tu admettes un jour la théorie du premier album !!



Même lorsque c'est le 3ème album   

On t'a connu plus alerte


----------



## FANREM (11 Juin 2005)

Apres l'excellentissime "No One Is Really Beautiful"
Jude nous revient avec un nouvel album (super cote dans Telerama)

Et ensuite, j'ai ecoute le dernier Turin Brakes 

Heureusement que la fête des pères arrive, 

Autrement en ce moment, le concert qu'a donné R.E.M au Rock am Ring, il y a de cela quelques jours et diffusé hier dans la nuit sur WDR. A noter qu'il a plu des torrents d'eau et que c'est hallucinant de les voir jouer sous un véritable déluge, avec tout le monde qui scande leur nom :love: :love:


----------



## MrStone (11 Juin 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Même lorsque c'est le 3ème album
> 
> On t'a connu plus alerte



Bah alors pourquoi me karlifies-tu ???


[Karl si tu nous lis,   ]


J'ai juste dit qu'ahma cet album est plus dense et globalement beaucoup plus réussi que d'autres.
_Green is the sea_ est un bon album, si on le compare à _Farewell to the shade_ par exemple, mais il n'atteint pas les sommets de _The millpond years_ 



Sinon en ce moment c'est Bonobo avec _Dial M for Monkey_ qui est aussi (avis que je partage) leur meilleur album


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Juin 2005)

et hop...avant de me coucher....


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Juin 2005)

Le Jazz Belge se porte très bien !
J'étais à Ettelbruck(Lux) hier soir ,pour y entendre (entre autres) l'excellente pianiste Nathalie Loriers avec un sextette plein d'énergie


----------



## KARL40 (12 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Bah alors pourquoi me karlifies-tu ???



Oui bon ça va    

Petit réveil en douceur avec


----------



## KARL40 (12 Juin 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Même lorsque c'est le 3ème album
> On t'a connu plus alerte



 déjà le 3ème !!! Comme le temps passe vite !!!   
Sinon il fait beau aujourd'hui quand même ...


----------



## teo (12 Juin 2005)

_New York, a mix odyssey_ d'Armand Van Helden:

parfait pour mes révisions de code... 

avec:



> 01 Blondie
> Call Me
> 
> 02 Armand Van Helden
> ...


----------



## IceandFire (12 Juin 2005)

BBBBEEEEEEUUUUUUUHHHHHHHHHHH (cri des métalleux  ) j'écoute le groupe Eths avec qui j'ai passée la journée de vendredi, avec des prises de vues mémorables et intemporelles...Ce n'est pas mon style de zique mais je dois reconnaitre qu'une ptite nana qui chante comme ça (mon nouvel avatar :love: ) ça dépote grave et c'est surprenant de la voir et de l'écouter en live...Bon c'est vrai j'ai les cheveux longs et je porte leur t-shirt mais bon je suis pas un métalleu moi !!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Juin 2005)

et hop, quand le reveil est dur....


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

Radio nova : 
MORCHEEBA/CHICKEN LIPS - WONDERS NEVER CEASE
Que du bon


----------



## teo (12 Juin 2005)

_P-Machinery (Razormaid remix)_ de Propaganda


Je recherche P4F (Propaganda for Frankie), ça fait une éternité (20 ans ?) que je l'ai pas entendu... si d'aventure...


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Juin 2005)

Là c'est Moloko, le CD numéro un de l'album de remix


----------



## teo (13 Juin 2005)

_Holding on _de VNV Nation sur _Futureperfect_

Je me suis inscrit sur le groupe-last.fm EBM, il était temps...


----------



## IceandFire (13 Juin 2005)

je suis dans l'INXS total  :love: ... Teo tu me comprends hein ?   :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (13 Juin 2005)

"Pushing to hard" (The Seeds)

"I will not fall" (Wire Train)


----------



## teo (13 Juin 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> je suis dans l'INXS total  :love: ... Teo tu me comprends hein ?   :love:



Oui tout à fait 

je reviens car...  _Omega Alpha_ de Project Pitchfork sur _Alpha Omega_

ça me rappelle quelqu'un...


----------



## Grug (13 Juin 2005)

Philippe poirier - La carte postale


----------



## nTuX (13 Juin 2005)

le nouveau demovibes 4
http://willbe.planet-d.net/demovibes.htm


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (13 Juin 2005)

Après manger rien de tel qu'un petit Creedence Clairwater Revival (Run through the jungle)


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Juin 2005)




----------



## Bassman (13 Juin 2005)

Là je continue de me faire l'integrale d'Angra :love:


----------



## N°6 (13 Juin 2005)

electro-shock blues, du très bon eels (pléonasme ?  )  :love:


----------



## bompi (13 Juin 2005)

Pour se requinquer après des réunions débiles avec des faux-culs de première, rien de tel que "Poetic Motion" de Marc Copland.
Je ne sais même plus si c'est vraiment du jazz. Je sais simplement que c'est vraiment très bien ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Juin 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> electro-shock blues, du très bon eels (pléonasme ?  )  :love:




oui, Eels et bon....c'est un pleonasme....

d'ailleurs, je me met un petit Souljacker....et son superbe Bus stop Boxer...
puis j'enchaine avec What Happened to Soy Bomb qui est sur le dernier (blinking lights...)


----------



## macarel (13 Juin 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Pour se requinquer après des réunions débiles avec des faux-culs de première, rien de tel que "Poetic Motion" de Marc Copland.
> Je ne sais même plus si c'est vraiment du jazz. Je sais simplement que c'est vraiment très bien ...


ça me rassure, je croyais que j'étais le seul à être obligé de subir ça  (les réunions je veux dire)
J'écoute Jan Akkerman et Kaz Lux sur l'album "ELI" :love:


----------



## MrStone (13 Juin 2005)

et concernant les réunions débiles, no comment


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

j'ai retrouvé un best of de la mano negra, un petit moment de bonheur :love:


----------



## FANREM (13 Juin 2005)

Pour les fans de Eels, les phhtos du concert du Bataclan ici

et la pochette de cet album est sublime 
lien


----------



## Nobody (13 Juin 2005)

Un p'tit retour vers un des plus grands albums de reggae insulaire. Hein? Non, pas celle de la Jamaïque, la Grande Bretagne.


----------



## macarel (13 Juin 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Un p'tit retour vers un des plus grands albums de reggae insulaire. Hein? Non, pas celle de la Jamaïque, la Grande Bretagne.



effectivement, très bon album. Reggae?  
Sur scène c'est un peu différent, c'est plutôt un poète. (très peu de musique)
Autrement, j'écoute Harry Belafonte (Calypso), excélent


----------



## bompi (13 Juin 2005)

Ah la la : Forces of victory. C'est son premier et à mon goût toujours son meilleur. Ça me rappelle ma jeunesse.

Par ailleurs je suis en train d'écouter le disque live de Kraftwerk "Minimum - Maximum".





C'est bizarre. Depuis 1974 je ne peux m'empêcher de penser que ces types sont géniaux et à chaque fois que je les écoute j'en ai la confirmation. À chaque fois que je les vois, pareil. Ce doit être dans mes gènes : ça vous dit l'étendue des dégâts   

Quand je pense qu'en 1980 ou 81 je les ai vus à Lyon : on était 200 ou 300 à tout casser et ils faisaient un show incroyable (vidéos, éclairages, électronique partout, esthétique, la totale quoi). Il a fallu attendre qu'ils soient "vieux" pour que les Français s'y intéressent (un peu). Dans le même temps Africa Bambaata avait tout compris, lui. Ah la la la ...


----------



## mado (13 Juin 2005)

Get behind Me Satan
White Stripes

Un peu déroutant..


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Get behind Me Satan
> White Stripes
> 
> Un peu déroutant..




on en parlait l'autre jour ne montant en Suisse, je trouve qu'il n'est pas de la veine du second , mais bien du premier....un bon album...mais pas un album d'anthologie comme le second.....
enfin, c'est mon avis....

bon, ce soir c'est....

*Rage-Live*


----------



## IceandFire (13 Juin 2005)

Depeche Mode singles 81-98 j'ai rechuté  :love:


----------



## mado (13 Juin 2005)

Oui stook. Tu avais raison 

Mais par contre il y en a plus que deux..

Tiens avec une pomme même !


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Oui stook. Tu avais raison
> 
> Mais par contre il y en a plus que deux..
> 
> Tiens avec une pomme même !



mince, je ne connaissait pas les 2 premier......
merci....(ajouter donc 2 a chaque numero sur mon post ci-dessus)


----------



## mado (13 Juin 2005)

Pour tout te dire je n'ai jamais écouté ces deux premiers albums.
Aucune idée de ce à quoi ils ressemblent.


----------



## IceandFire (13 Juin 2005)

un autre mythe aussi ils ne sont pas frère & soeur... mais ex amants... 
les bandes blanches  :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (13 Juin 2005)

moi en ce moment, pour etre précis :
Run de Snow Patrol ... j'adore :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Juin 2005)

ça en fait du monde à foutre en maison de redressement tout ça !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Juin 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Ah la la : Forces of victory. C'est son premier et à mon goût toujours son meilleur. Ça me rappelle ma jeunesse.
> 
> Par ailleurs je suis en train d'écouter le disque live de Kraftwerk "Minimum - Maximum".
> 
> ...



Il a fallu que j'attende d'être un peu plus "vieux" pour les découvrir - en 1980 ou 81, je sortais de la maternelle   
   

Je partage ton avis sur Kraftwerk   

Je ne sais pas si tu connais






entre autres des reprises de The Robots, Model, Autobahn, Computer Love & Pocket Calculator par un quatuor à cordes


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (13 Juin 2005)

c'est dans des moment comme ca que je me dis que j'y connais rien en musique .. mais comment faites vous pour connaitre tout ces groupes que personne (moi en l'occurence) ne connait ... je sais quel style j'aime mais a part les groupes que je connais ben ...c 'est tout ... bref ...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _Holding on _de VNV Nation sur _Futureperfect_
> 
> Je me suis inscrit sur le groupe-last.fm EBM, il était temps...



Tu as vu la discussion en cours sur le groupe d'EBM préféré - tu ne peux pas répondre Prince même s'il fait de la musique qui fait bouger le corps     



			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> je reviens car... Omega Alpha de Project Pitchfork sur Alpha Omega



Qui ça ?


----------



## bompi (14 Juin 2005)

Il fut un temps où je passais tout mon temps à lire et écouter de la musique, aller à des concerts etc.
Maintenant ce n'est plus le cas et j'ai presque totalement laissé tomber tout ce qui se rapproche du rock (dans son acception générale) pour d'autres musiques (pas forcément éloignées mais à mes yeux moins faisandées).
Mais j'écoute très (très) souvent de la musique. Même au boulot où il y a toujours des fâcheux pour raconter des âneries à un voisin (j'exècre les openspaces). Du coup je ne connais réellement plus rien (ou alors je n'aime pas ...) de ce qui se fait. Ça, c'est pour t'ôter tes complexes 

Kraftwerk cela remonte à la fin des années soixante et le début du Krautrock (Faust, Tangerine Dream, Klaus Schulze, Ash Ra Tempel etc.) ... En 74 mon frère a ramené de Londres une bordée d'albums dans lesquels il y avait "Autobahn". Je peux donc légitimement prétendre écouter de la techno depuis plus de 30 ans  

En 77, Kraftwerk a produit un disque majeur (au moins pour l'histoire de la musique populaire) : "Trans Europe Express". Tout le monde les prenait pour des fachos car en costard-cravate (et allemands en plus) quand il fallait avoir l'air crasseux et chevelu pour être politiquement correct. Le disque est une merveille (ça c'est mon opinion) mais en plus il a été remixé par quelques DJ américains (Africa Bambaata par ex.) avec du funk : des machines et du groove. Le pied quoi !

Kraftwerk fait partie de ces quelques groupes ou personnes qui ont une influence phénoménale sans forcément être (très) connus.

[Il y a peu je parlais d'un extra-terrestre de la trompette (Jon Hassell) qui a eu une influence à peine moindre que Miles Davis (et plus récente aussi) mais qui reste complètement inconnu. Pour autant certains de ses disques sont presque indatables : 30 ans après le mystère reste entier.]

Quant au disque du Balanescu Quartet, il est bien sympa, en effet (il doit dater du début des années 90).
Je citerai pour les amateurs une jolie reprise de "Hall of Mirrors" par Siouxie and the Banshees et l'impayable Señor Coconut et ses versions latinos de morceaux de Kraftwerk.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Juin 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Il fut un temps où je passais tout mon temps à lire et écouter de la musique, aller à des concerts etc.
> Maintenant ce n'est plus le cas et j'ai presque totalement laissé tomber tout ce qui se rapproche du rock (dans son acception générale) pour d'autres musiques (pas forcément éloignées mais à mes yeux moins faisandées).
> Mais j'écoute très (très) souvent de la musique. Même au boulot où il y a toujours des fâcheux pour raconter des âneries à un voisin (j'exècre les openspaces). Du coup je ne connais réellement plus rien (ou alors je n'aime pas ...) de ce qui se fait. Ça, c'est pour t'ôter tes complexes
> 
> ...



Et celui-ci 






 

Balanescu c'est 1992


----------



## bompi (14 Juin 2005)

Jamais écouté 
C'est bien ?

En tous cas, le live est pas mal et me rappelle le bon souvenir du Rex l'an dernier (après un concert un peu moyen à la Cité de la Musique, à Paris, le Rex avait été trop fort).

Une anecdote : au cours du concert un écran vidéo est resté obstinément noir (au début de "Numbers", pour être précis). Noir ... jusqu'à l'écran de démarrage de Windows XP. Hilarité générale dans l'assistance ...


[ Ces gens qui reçoivent plein de coups de boule ... !!
Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Pitch/fork/work.
]


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Juin 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Jamais écouté
> C'est bien ?
> 
> En tous cas, le live est pas mal et me rappelle le bon souvenir du Rex l'an dernier (après un concert un peu moyen à la Cité de la Musique, à Paris, le Rex avait été trop fort).
> ...



il faut aimer Rammstein


----------



## IceandFire (14 Juin 2005)

Rammstein les mecs qui ont des guitares qui lance du feu  :love: ah ces germans...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Juin 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Rammstein les mecs qui ont des guitares qui lance du feu  :love: ah ces germans...



Jawohl, Herr Ice&Fire


----------



## IceandFire (14 Juin 2005)

laibach produit et arrangé by Bertrand Burgalat :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Juin 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> laibach produit et arrangé by Bertrand Burgalat :love:



tu radotes


----------



## IceandFire (14 Juin 2005)

non j'informe   :love: je croyais que t'avais pas vus


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Juin 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> non j'informe   :love: je croyais que t'avais pas vus



Si je lis même si je ne poste pas - dès fois qu'une grosse ânerie soit écrite     

Pour s'endormir tranquillement


----------



## IceandFire (14 Juin 2005)

Ah sont fort ces Islandais  :love: .... dis moi le didier, un groupe suedois pinecrush crush ça te dis qqchose ? je cherche leurs cds...


----------



## purestyle (14 Juin 2005)

impossible de me passer de Mylo...j'y croyais pas au début...

Sinon en trucs "récents" Annie, Kaiser Chiefs, Justus Kohncke...


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> impossible de me passer de Mylo...j'y croyais pas au début...
> 
> Sinon en trucs "récents" Annie, Kaiser Chiefs, Justus Kohncke...



Et un arrachage testiculaire pour ce môssieu !


----------



## KARL40 (14 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et un arrachage testiculaire pour ce môssieu !


 
T'en as pas marre de bouffer des testicules à longueur de journée ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Juin 2005)

Pour faire passer ... On sent pas du tout le goût de la burne


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (14 Juin 2005)

The GUESS WHO "American Woman":style:


----------



## purestyle (14 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et un arrachage testiculaire pour ce môssieu !




t'as pas grillé dans un feu de forêt toi ? t'inquiètes, l'été approche.


----------



## teo (14 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> c'est dans des moment comme ca que je me dis que j'y connais rien en musique .. mais comment faites vous pour connaitre tout ces groupes que personne (moi en l'occurence) ne connait ... je sais quel style j'aime mais a part les groupes que je connais ben ...c 'est tout ... bref ...




Tu expérimentes ce que je vis depuis que je fréquente toute ces zozos dans ce fil...

enrichissant 





			
				bompi a dit:
			
		

> Jamais écouté
> C'est bien ?
> 
> En tous cas, le live est pas mal et me rappelle le bon souvenir du Rex l'an dernier (après un concert un peu moyen à la Cité de la Musique, à Paris, le Rex avait été trop fort).
> ...



Ca c'était trop fort... je m'étais régalé aussi


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2005)

au passage, bon annive vieux ! 

ps : c'était pour purestyle...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Tu expérimentes ce que je vis depuis que je fréquente toute ces zozos dans ce fil...
> 
> enrichissant



Quel modeste   

Tu sais pleins de trucs sur Prince


----------



## IceandFire (14 Juin 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Quel modeste
> 
> Tu sais pleins de trucs sur Prince



Tu veux dire sur ces délicieux gateaux chocolatés ?  :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Juin 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire sur ces délicieux gateaux chocolatés ?  :love:



Pourtant je lui ai conseillé plusieurs fois :    

I need a Mars Bar
Hey raid the Spa
To help me through the day
I need a Mars Bar
I've had total fun
It helps me - makes me - work rest and play
It helps me - makes me - work rest and play

I never eat my dinner
I push away the plate
You can see I'm getting thinner
Because I just can't wait

To get my Mars Bar
Hey raid the Spar ...

To Patrick Moore and David Bowie
And all the other stars
There's evidence here to show
That there's life on Mars

I need a ...

There's glucose for energy
Caramel for strength
The chocolate's only there
To keep it the right length

I need a ...

To anybody out there who still eats Twix ?
Anybody on packets of Buttons ?
I gave them up when I was six
I hope your teeth are rotten

I need a ...


----------



## purestyle (14 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> au passage, bon annive vieux !
> 
> ps : c'était pour purestyle...



merci


----------



## IceandFire (14 Juin 2005)

:love: cool :love:


----------



## Berthold (14 Juin 2005)

Une des pochettes les plus nulles que je connaisse, en concurrence directe libre et non faussée avec celle de Paranoïd, mais l'album est bon :


----------



## Nobody (14 Juin 2005)

Comme pochette nulle, il y a celle-ci aussi. Le problème, c'est que l'album est nul aussi...







Quand je pense que je l'avais acheté les yeux fermés sur la réputation de Ritchie sans même prendre le temps de l'écouter... A l'époque, j'avais quand même 17 ans... J'aurais pu agir avec plus de discernement... Faut croire que le seul nom de Blackmore dégageait une aura suffisamment puissante que pour faire acheter n'importe quoi.
 
Aaaahh... Jeunesse...


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Juin 2005)

Là c'est Björk avec "The Live Boxset" - "Possibly Maybe" :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Juin 2005)

Emilie Simon - "Il Pleut"


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

Gérard Dufoutre "Il neige sur la cuvette des chiottes".

J'adore !


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Juin 2005)

J'aime bien de temps en temps, ça relaxe...


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

C'est le frere de louis ?

Il a commencé par la maçonnerie, puis vu que c'était trop dur, il est passé à ce qu'i!l croit être de la musique ?


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est le frere de louis ?
> 
> Il a commencé par la maçonnerie, puis vu que c'était trop dur, il est passé à ce qu'i!l croit être de la musique ?


C'est plutôt son neveu  ... 
Et il n'a pas fait de maçonnerie, il a un CAP Boucher-Coiffeur


----------



## joeldu18cher (14 Juin 2005)

annie lennox "love song for a vampire"


----------



## bateman (14 Juin 2005)

British Sea Power - Open Season

ça sent le disque qui va bien.


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

Censure !


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2005)

par la faute à Sonnyboy, je me suis mis à écouter de la guitare aujourd'hui... :mouais:

du coup, Nöël Akchoté et Marc Ribot... Derek Bailey et Loren Mazzacane Connors... 

brut de brut, voire brut de pomme...


----------



## IceandFire (14 Juin 2005)

bateman a dit:
			
		

> British Sea Power - Open Season
> 
> ça sent le disque qui va bien.



ça me plait bien ce nom !!!  :love:


----------



## teo (15 Juin 2005)

Allez, il est tard les petits sont couchés, spécial dédicace à notre Sonny_"Sex bomb"_Boy amateur de grande musique... 


Une cover très _palace berlinois_... si si si Sonnyboy, tu finiras par aimer... 

_Sex bomb _de Max Raabe & Palast Orchester sur _TanzGala_


----------



## IceandFire (15 Juin 2005)

c'est excellent !!!! :love: vivement des concerts en france !!!  :love:


----------



## Bassman (15 Juin 2005)

Hummmmmmmmmm me fait plaisir au taf la :


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (15 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien de temps en temps, ça relaxe...


Très bon son ! (même si j'ai une petite preférence pour l'album précedent)


----------



## IceandFire (15 Juin 2005)

U2 JOSHUA TREE un must :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Hummmmmmmmmm me fait plaisir au taf la :


 
  
C'est du tres bon ça!!!
Je ne connaissais pas system, un pote m'a prété ce CD, c'est de la boucherie !!!


----------



## Bassman (15 Juin 2005)

Je trouve le dernier album globalement plus calme et melancolique quand meme.

Surement due a la 2eme voix encore plus presente.

J'aime bcp


----------



## IceandFire (15 Juin 2005)

vous venez au furyfest alors les gars ????!!!


----------



## Bassman (15 Juin 2005)

Je suis pas dispo 
Sinon je serais venu


----------



## IceandFire (15 Juin 2005)

c'est con on aurait pu se rincer le museau  :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Juin 2005)

J'ai depuis ecouté les autres albums, mais ils sont "un peu" trop bourrin pour moi...
Celui passe vraiment bien!


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Juin 2005)

petite selection de mon Shuffle avant de partir en Ville....























​


----------



## teo (15 Juin 2005)

Last FM Radio du groupe MacGé / iTof
_Goin' Down The Road_ de The Allman Brothers Band sur _Live Unplugged Los Angeles 6-11-92_


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Last FM Radio du groupe MacGé / iTof
> _Goin' Down The Road_ de The Allman Brothers Band sur _Live Unplugged Los Angeles 6-11-92_



mince.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est sonny qui arrive a ses fins.....


----------



## IceandFire (15 Juin 2005)

House of love BBC sessions...


----------



## IceandFire (15 Juin 2005)

du célébre john Peel of course... 
qui à inspiré notre bernard lenoir à nous :love:


----------



## teo (15 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mince.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'était pas mauvais... c'est pas parcequ'il a décidé de faire chier le monde qu'il aime de la merde 
J'en ferai pas mon quotidien, mais ça se défend bien...

Là je viens de découvrir, toujours sur la profile radio MacGe (Fanrem):

_Brena_ de A Perfect Circle sur _Mer de Noms_
J'aime beaucoup :love:

Je sais pas si t'écoutes vraiment ça FanREM mais c'est très cool


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (15 Juin 2005)

-------


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> C'était pas mauvais... c'est pas parcequ'il a décidé de faire chier le monde qu'il aime de la merde



je suis d'accord, c'est loin d'etre de la merde....
il a de bon gout de Bluesman notre Sonny....
un peu sectaire, mais bon...  


tiens, pour lui faire plaisir..





avec une mention toute speciale pour la reprise d'Africa Bambaata..


----------



## MrStone (15 Juin 2005)

_Set Me Free_ par Ken Boothe sur la compile _Studio One Soul_

:love: :love:







En plus à seulement 12,99 GBP, c'est une affaire   :rateau:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (15 Juin 2005)

Les Skynyrd (That Smell)


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (15 Juin 2005)

----------


----------



## KARL40 (15 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> _Set Me Free_ par Ken Boothe sur la compile _Studio One Soul_
> 
> :love: :love:
> 
> ...


 
Encore de la musique de drogués !! Mais où va le monde ?  

Pour la peine, je vais me refaire les BEATLES version reggae.
Certains morceaux sont formidables !! Je ne m'en lasse pas !!


----------



## MrStone (15 Juin 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Encore de la musique de drogués !! Mais où va le monde ?
> 
> Pour la peine, je vais me refaire les BEATLES version reggae.
> Certains morceaux sont formidables !! Je ne m'en lasse pas !!


 
  
Tiens une boîte Trojan que je connaissais pas   

Comme disait ma grand mère : roots, rock, reggae 





			
				gnagnagna a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation blablabla


Tu perds rien pour attendre


----------



## IceandFire (15 Juin 2005)

Joe Jackson : "Big World" - Nashville pussy : "let them all pussy"  :love: tout un programme  re joe Jackson : "Look Sharp", titre d'ailleurs repris par renault pour une pub en ce moment et là le dandy Chris Isaak : "Blue Hotel"...of course :love:....


----------



## Nobody (15 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Comme disait ma grand mère : roots, rock, reggae


 





:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: 

Je vais me le remettre pendant que je prépare le repas, tiens...


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Juin 2005)

Je viens de m'inscrire sur Last Fm, dans e groupe MacG forcement 

Sinon, la, c'est Feist, :


----------



## yvos (15 Juin 2005)

Stupeflip, Stup religion :love:

ça swingue dans les slips jaunes


----------



## teo (15 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> (...) il a de bon gout de Bluesman notre Sonny.... un peu sectaire, mais bon...  (...)



Oh... le connaissant un peu, je dirai juste un peu... presque... allez... limite monomaniaque  


le_magi61 : Bienvenu sur Last.fm... et surveille ta boite à lettre sur le site...



Là, sinon, c'est _Shout_ des Tears for Fears

ce morceau... vraiment... bien... plus tout jeune mais bien


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Juin 2005)

Mais je suis pas sectaire !!!

Qu'est ce que ça veut dire...

Un peu obtu peut être...


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Juin 2005)

Bass' m'a donné envie d'ecouter ça : 




 :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Juin 2005)

Je suis repassé sur un disque plus calme (quoique  )






:love: :love: :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Juin 2005)

Allez va, une petite contribution constructive pour une fois...


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Juin 2005)

Je vois que tu as bon goût niveau musique Sonny


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Juin 2005)

Allez j'suis de bonne humeur aujourd'hui...

Pour ceux qui regardent des DVDs...


----------



## purestyle (16 Juin 2005)

Front 242 : Never Stop!

Nitzer Ebb : Let Your Body Learn

Laibach : Geburt Einer Nation


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Juin 2005)

*Allez, en cette belle matinée*
Je m'offre un petit retour aux sources de l'electronik music avec Kraftwerk.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (16 Juin 2005)

_"Foxey Lady", "Purple Haze" et "Voodoo Child"_ du plus grand guitariste de tous les temps: Mr. Hendrix :love:


----------



## KARL40 (16 Juin 2005)

Amour, musique et anarchie ...


----------



## IceandFire (16 Juin 2005)

Max raabe :love: excellentissime  et là The Cure : singles, ca envoie du gros  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Juin 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Amour, musique et anarchie ...




*Ah CRASS !*
Un punk rock groupe mythique que tout keupon qui se respecte se devait ou se doit encore  de connaître.
À ranger au firmament du Punk Rock à côté des Conflict, Chaos UK, et autres Dead Kennedy's.


----------



## Berthold (16 Juin 2005)

et en particulier l'excellent *Hymne à la vie* que je sens que je vais mettre en boucle sous peu.


----------



## purestyle (16 Juin 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Amour, musique et anarchie ...



alors the feeding of the 5000, tu l'écoutes en 45 ou en 33 ?


----------



## KARL40 (16 Juin 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> alors the feeding of the 5000, tu l'écoutes en 45 ou en 33 ?


 
Obligatoirement en 33, avec la pochette qui se déplie


----------



## bateman (16 Juin 2005)

c'est une contagion, mais je me suis mis à l'intégrale de *British Sea Power.*





















les pochettes me donnent même envie d'acheter les disques. :rose:


----------



## teo (16 Juin 2005)

Très bel ensemble graphique je trouve.


là c'est 
_Nite Club (Live)_ de The Special Beat sur _Trojan Ska Revival Box Set_ trop belles boites aussi :love:

_The Sacrifice Of Victor_ de Prince sur _Love symbol_

_Too darn hot_ de Ann Miller sur _Ladies in a blue mood_ 

_Things_ de Nancy Sinatra sur _The Greatest Hits Of Nancy Sinatra_

_Unfinished sympathy _de Massive Attack sur _Blue lines_


----------



## IceandFire (16 Juin 2005)

Inxs et là Morrissey "my early burglary years" .... :love: un import ricain  ... une suite de singles et faces B...


----------



## FANREM (16 Juin 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> _"Foxey Lady", "Purple Haze" et "Voodoo Child"_ du plus grand guitariste de tous les temps: Mr. Hendrix :love:



Marrant, il y a 2 jours je me suis fait une cure complete de Electric Ladyland en finissant par le mythique concert de Woodstock + celui de Berkeley, les 2 en Dvd (C'est encore mieux avec l'image) :love: :love: :love:

En ce moment , j'ecoute Alice in Chains : Rottten Apple (sublime aussi)


----------



## iTof (17 Juin 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> Front 242 : Never Stop!
> 
> Nitzer Ebb : Let Your Body Learn
> 
> Laibach : Geburt Einer Nation


 c'est pour ta soirée d'anniv' ?  
> j'écoutais un peu de ça hier


----------



## iTof (17 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mince.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 non mais ! C'est quoi ces allusions ? Je n'ai jamais rien fait avec Sonny ??? :rose:

  

allez, un peu de Chris Whitley tiens !



(et pense à lancer iScrobbler  )


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Juin 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> (et pense à lancer iScrobbler  )



pitin® c'est vrai.... :rose:   


bon, un incubus....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Juin 2005)

Jardin chinois ; de taxi girl... encore et toujours ; et ad nauseam...


----------



## Berthold (17 Juin 2005)

Au réveil, hop !


----------



## Nobody (17 Juin 2005)

Souvenir de leur passage dans mon village, il y a deux ans.






Et puis après, je me passerai






Mythique!

Une petite matinée celtique avec un p'tit Gilles Servat aussi?...


----------



## IceandFire (17 Juin 2005)

Bjork :love: immature et je pense tout l'album :love: homogenic


----------



## purestyle (17 Juin 2005)

The Buggles : The Age Of Plastic


----------



## IceandFire (17 Juin 2005)

je confirme l'album y passe  :love:  purestyle


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (17 Juin 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> The Buggles : The Age Of Plastic



 The Age Of Plastic (1980)  
& Adventures In Modern Recording (1982)... :love:


----------



## IceandFire (17 Juin 2005)

Je continue avec bjork mais sans bjork !!!  l'album fraichement sorti, une compilation de reprises et covers et remix de army of me...c'est de la bombe !!! ya de tout styles même du métal !!!  c'est top de chez top et en plus vous faites une bonne action pour l'unicef...   :love: ...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (17 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Jardin chinois ; de taxi girl... encore et toujours ; et ad nauseam...



Salut PATOCH  :affraid:


----------



## IceandFire (17 Juin 2005)

je viens d'apprendre que les cure seront porte de versailles au lieu de Londres pour le concert 8 live de geldof le 2 juillet prochain, ils seront également à st malo pour la route du rock au mois d'aout !!!! :love: ...


----------



## teo (17 Juin 2005)

Prince ce matin.

_One Night Alone Live !_

et maintenant le _Black album_


----------



## purestyle (18 Juin 2005)

Kaiser Chiefs : I predict a Riot


----------



## supermoquette (18 Juin 2005)

ah ben le voisin il écoute Joan Jet


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Juin 2005)

Stefano di Battista,son premier disque ,Volare (1997)...
sera le 19 juillet à Juan les Pins


----------



## purestyle (18 Juin 2005)

dur dur l'after, là c'est Motley Crue  :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juin 2005)

Sont pas morts motley crue ?


----------



## purestyle (18 Juin 2005)

voilà ce que c'est de faire des afteres chez moi, je me tape la honte, y zont trouvé mes disques de Wham!


----------



## patlek (18 Juin 2005)

Le sommet de la musique mondiale;








Ya pas mieux; plus impressionnant, çà existe pas!!!)))


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juin 2005)

Hey t'es fou ou quoi ? 

Tu leur montres ça ?

T'as pas vu que c'est des malades ???

Savent même pas que ça existe...

Non parle leur de bjork, et de je n'sais quoi...

En attendant, dans mes bras !!! :love:

(tombe le futal d'abord...)


----------



## purestyle (18 Juin 2005)

yeahyeahyeahyeah


----------



## patlek (18 Juin 2005)

Comme la musique dépasse les paroles... faut gouter:

http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewArtist?artistId=179321&forceArtistPage=1

Ecoutez pas le premier en priorité, avec Babara Dane, mais les autres: Lightnin; Texas Blues, In the Key, Blues train, Sittin in whit... etc... (pas de "déchet")


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Juin 2005)

petit retour en Arriere , en plein dans les 90's


----------



## macarel (18 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Hey t'es fou ou quoi ?
> 
> Tu leur montres ça ?
> 
> ...


 Je compati


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Juin 2005)

et hop, on remonte encore un peu......


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (18 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah ben le voisin il écoute Joan Jet



Joan Jett, avec deux T, voyons supermoquette  :mouais:  :love: 

I LOVE ROCK & ROLL ( avec deux L   )


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Juin 2005)

patlek a dit:
			
		

> Le sommet de la musique mondiale;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



t'a oublié john lee,BB ,Muddy et quelques autres...


----------



## Nobody (18 Juin 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> t'a oublié john lee,BB ,Muddy et quelques autres...


 
Ouais: Big Mama Thornton, Bo Didley, Howlin' Wolf, Memphis Slim, Screamin' Jay Hawkins, Willie Dixon, Little Walter, d'autres encore et un certain SBW...
:love:


----------



## derennes (18 Juin 2005)

j'écoute que du moi


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juin 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Ouais: Big Mama Thornton, Bo Didley, Howlin' Wolf, Memphis Slim, Screamin' Jay Hawkins, Willie Dixon, Little Walter, d'autres encore et un certain SBW...
> :love:



n'en faites pas trop d'un coup !!! 

j'y crois plus depuis longtemps...


----------



## Nobody (18 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> n'en faites pas trop d'un coup !!!


 
Tu peux me tutoyer, tu sais.


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juin 2005)

Il n'en est pas question...

Un type qui demande à google des noms de bluesman, au pif, et qui a le mauvais gout de citer Big Mama Thornton, Howlin' Wolf, Memphis Slim, Willie Dixon, Little Walter au coté de ces sous merde de Bo Didley et Screamin' Jay Hawkins...

Moi j'me méfie...


----------



## Berthold (18 Juin 2005)

Tiens cet après-midi j'ai écouté un live (sais plus lequel) du père Gallagher.


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juin 2005)

*AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH !!!!

 PUTAIN J'ADORE !!!!!!!!!

 MAIS VOUS ME FAITES UNE BLAGUE C'EST PAS POSSIBLE !!!!!!!!!

 FAN ABSOLU DE RORY....*


----------



## purestyle (18 Juin 2005)

ouais t'as à peu près la même strat


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juin 2005)

Putain non, la mienne c'est une récente...la sienne c'était du super vintage...

Rien à voir...

Fender à sorti une signature série d'ailleur toute abimée comme celle de rory...mais bon c'est hors de prix pour que dalle...


----------



## Nobody (18 Juin 2005)

Aargh... Rory. 10 ans déjà...


Un de mes préférés du blues blanc (plus blanc que lui tu meurs!  ) c'est Johnny Winter.
Bien, Johnny Winter, très bien même.
A découvrir cet été.


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juin 2005)

Un peu bourrin des fois, mais j'adore !!!


----------



## MacEntouziast (18 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> *AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH !!!!
> 
> PUTAIN J'ADORE !!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



*Rory en concert en '79 en Belgique avec en première partie Dire Straits, j'dois avoir encore le ticket qu'quepart, faut je cherche.*


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Juin 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Aargh... Rory. 10 ans déjà...
> 
> 
> Un de mes préférés du blues blanc (plus blanc que lui tu meurs!  ) c'est Johnny Winter.
> ...



C pas lui qui a 10 tonnes de tatouages sur la peau ??


----------



## patlek (19 Juin 2005)

Je signale que le Blues est avant tout, et en premier lieu une musique noire américaine. 


Faut écoutez çà aussi:






9 below zero (nom du groupe emprunté a un titre de Sonny Boy Williamson 2)
"Live at the Marquee"
Excellent CD!
Dans la mouvance doctor Feelgood


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Juin 2005)

patlek a dit:
			
		

> Je signale que le Blues est avant tout, et en premier lieu une musique noire américaine.



Sans dec ?


----------



## bompi (19 Juin 2005)

C'est vrai que l'information n'avait pas percé jusqu'alors.

De toutes façons, le blues, j'aime pas ...


----------



## patlek (19 Juin 2005)

Bah, si on dit "j' aime bien le Blues, Stevie Ray Vaughan, Rory Gallagher, Johnny Winter...  On peut continuer la liste, Eric Clapton,John Mayall, Fleetwood Mac (premiere époque), quoique j' ai un faible pour Peter Green et pour John Hammond par ex. aussi; pour une certaine constance et un refus de ceder aux modes (une forme d' honneteté a mes yeux)

Reste que les créateurs originaux ou originels n' ont pas été dépassés. (Ce qui est normal, c' est pas a Bob Marley par exemple , que l' on aurait appris comment jouer le Reggae)


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Juin 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que l'information n'avait pas percé jusqu'alors.
> 
> De toutes façons, le blues, j'aime pas ...



Tu seras fouetté.


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Juin 2005)

patlek a dit:
			
		

> Reste que les créateurs originaux ou originels n' ont pas été dépassés



Sauf que ces créateurs eux même, aiment à dire que le blues n'a pas de couleur.

Perso, je ne fais pas de classement entre une interprétation de Clapton ou de Buddy Guy, chacun possède sa façon de jouer et chanter, chacun son blues.

Je ne fais pas partie non plus de gens qui disent que les vieux ont tout fait, et que le blues est perdu pour les jeunes générations.

Chez les blacks, Corey Harris, Eric Bibb, Keb Mo sont des illustrations de ce propos.

Mais chez les blancs aussi y a des jeunes du genre de Kelly Joe Phelps (que j'adore) qui font des trucs gigantesques.

Tout ça pour dire que gna gna gna blues... gna gna gna les blacks gna gna gna champs de coton...hé ben mes couilles !

Voilà.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Juin 2005)

"Le meilleur de DAniel Darc"!!! Un peu de poésie dans ce monde de pauvres noeuds!!!!


----------



## purestyle (19 Juin 2005)

notre ami corse à 100% raison (c'est con je peux plus le bouler) : le plus grand bluesman français de tous les temps c'est Daniel Rozoum (aka Darc).
Le blues des blancs c'est la cold/new wave. Ian Curtis le Christ.
Sonny va être vénère, mais bon, c'est juste une manière différente d'exprimer des sentiments similaires.


----------



## Nobody (19 Juin 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> notre ami corse à 100% raison (c'est con je peux plus le bouler) : le plus grand bluesman français de tous les temps c'est Daniel Rozoum (aka Darc).
> Le blues des blancs c'est la cold/new wave. Ian Curtis le Christ.
> Sonny va être vénère, mais bon, c'est juste une manière différente d'exprimer des sentiments similaires.


 
Ouaip. Le blues, c'est presqu'une philosophie.


----------



## Berthold (19 Juin 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip. Le blues, c'est presqu'une philosophie.


Disons un état d'esprit.
Sûr qu'Alvin Lee n'a jamais connu l'esclavage ou ses suites, mais n'empêche que je me repasse souvent celui-là, et qu'il s'agit bien de blues :





Bon après, si on peut parler d'un état d'esprit blues chez les pères fondateurs, le blues est devenu un style musical qui s'est enrichi de tous les jeunots avec le temps. En 2005 on ne peut plus parler d'état d'esprit, parce que dans ce cas on va pouvoir caser des Rap  ou des Trash Metal :rose: dans le blues, ça ne veut plus rien dire. C'est donc bien sur les accords, les mesures, le style qu'il faut se rabattre pour parler de blues. Quant à la couleur...


----------



## Berthold (19 Juin 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> Le blues des blancs c'est la cold/new wave. Ian Curtis le Christ.


  J'aurais plutôt pensé au punk ou aux premiers hard-rock des années '70. M'enfin bon.

Chronologiquement, d'aucun y placerait le musette et la java. Pourquoi pas ? La musique du pauvre de la première moitié du XXe siècle...


----------



## Nobody (19 Juin 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Disons un état d'esprit.
> Sûr qu'Alvin Lee n'a jamais connu l'esclavage ou ses suites, mais n'empêche que je me repasse souvent celui-là, et qu'il s'agit bien de blues :
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ten Years After sera au Spirit of 66 à Verviers ce mercredi 22 juin à 20h00.
Malheureusement pas le temps d'y aller...


----------



## Berthold (19 Juin 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Ten Years After sera au Spirit of 66 à Verviers ce mercredi 22 juin à 20h00.
> Malheureusement pas le temps d'y aller...


Non ? Ils tournent encore ? Et vers chez nous ? Gasp.


----------



## purestyle (19 Juin 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais plutôt pensé au punk ou aux premiers hard-rock des années '70. M'enfin bon.
> 
> Chronologiquement, d'aucun y placerait le musette et la java. Pourquoi pas ? La musique du pauvre de la première moitié du XXe siècle...




ouais on va mettre dans le même sac tout ce qui est mélancolie, déprime, aigoisse, tristesse et raz le bol de vivre...


----------



## Nobody (19 Juin 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Non ? Ils tournent encore ? Et vers chez nous ? Gasp.


 
Ouaip. A 15 km de chez moi et j'ai une p***** de réunion ce soir-là!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> "Le meilleur de DAniel Darc"!!! Un peu de poésie dans ce monde de pauvres noeuds!!!!



J'l'ai vu dans une émission de télé (sais plus laquelle, sais plus quand...) putain, il a du en tordre des petites cuillères lui !!!

Mais il avait l'air d'avoir un univers...


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Juin 2005)

Là c'est Depeche Mode avec "Enjoy The Silence"


----------



## macarel (19 Juin 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Aargh... Rory. 10 ans déjà...
> 
> 
> Un de mes préférés du blues blanc (plus blanc que lui tu meurs!  ) c'est Johnny Winter.
> ...


Johnny Winter, très bien il y a encore 10 ans, mais méfie toi, je l'ai vu à Sète il y a deux ans, l'hombre de lui même. Il a très mal veilli, il joue hors tempo, et mal en plus. Heureusement qu'il y avait des très bons mucsiciens derrière et qu'il y avait en première partie Whisebone Ash :love: 
Si tu veux garder un bon souvenir de lui, je ne suis pas sûr qu'il faut aller le voir  :rose:


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Juin 2005)

Il a fait une apparition recement je sais plus dans quel festival aux états unis, c'était pitoyable, apparement il est à moitité mort.


----------



## Avril-VII (19 Juin 2005)

Tout de suite c'est le cd de Nigel Kennedy, le cadeau de mon père...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Juin 2005)

patlek a dit:
			
		

> Bah, si on dit "j' aime bien le Blues, Stevie Ray Vaughan, Rory Gallagher, Johnny Winter...  On peut continuer la liste, Eric Clapton,John Mayall, Fleetwood Mac (premiere époque), quoique j' ai un faible pour Peter Green et pour John Hammond par ex. aussi; pour une certaine constance et un refus de ceder aux modes (une forme d' honneteté a mes yeux)
> 
> Reste que les créateurs originaux ou originels n' ont pas été dépassés. (Ce qui est normal, c' est pas a Bob Marley par exemple , que l' on aurait appris comment jouer le Reggae)



de toute façon ,personne n'a mieux joué le Blues que Charlie Parker...mais çà ,c'est une autre dimension !


Et puis ceux qui disent ne pas aimer le blues ,ils ne le savent pas mais ils en écoutent surement :toute la variété s'est inspirée du Blues, du premier Rock d'Elvis Presley,jusqu'à aujourd'hui...
toutes ces musiques que vous présentez dans ce post n'existeraient pas sans l'apport des Musiciens Afro Américains...
CQFD


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juin 2005)

il vient d'ou le blues ?


----------



## patlek (19 Juin 2005)

Un morceau pour Supermoquette! (çà colle a peu pres avec l' avatar)

http://files.maunier.org/apache.mov


----------



## IceandFire (19 Juin 2005)

U2 vertigo tour 2005 ... LIVE !!!  :love: la journée commence bien  ....


----------



## macarel (19 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il a fait une apparition recement je sais plus dans quel festival aux états unis, c'était pitoyable, apparement il est à moitité mort.


effectivement, je ne voulais pas le dire comme ça (par pudeur?), mais c'était l'impression que j'avais.
 :rose:  :mouais:


----------



## macarel (19 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> il vient d'ou le blues ?


Je dirais: des Pays Bas, Cuby and the Blizzards, le seul et unique vrai


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2005)

"...O.C.B, oxyde carton blindé,
O.C.B, fais tourner fais tourner fais tourner..."


----------



## macarel (19 Juin 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> "...O.C.B, oxyde carton blindé,
> O.C.B, fais tourner fais tourner fais tourner..."


 ehhh, ce n'est pas THC plutôt?  (c'est le weekend hein, en plus il fait 34°C à l'hombre (sous la pergola). Effet garantie............


----------



## bompi (19 Juin 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> de toute façon ,personne n'a mieux joué le Blues que Charlie Parker...mais çà ,c'est une autre dimension !
> 
> 
> Et puis ceux qui disent ne pas aimer le blues ,ils ne le savent pas mais ils en écoutent surement :toute la variété s'est inspirée du Blues, du premier Rock d'Elvis Presley,jusqu'à aujourd'hui...
> ...



Mouais ...

Je n'aime pas le blues en général, disons que je ne l'apprécie que pour certains bluemen et le reste m'ennuie rapidement. Quand Oscar Peterson joue du blues, il m'ennuie, par exemple.
Par contre, oui, j'aime le jazz.

Bon, maintenant, puisque tu mets le rock dans la mêlée : je n'aime pas le rock (en général), seulement en particulier (quelques groupes ou musiciens). Elvis est à mes yeux un naze qui aurait mieux fait de moins manger de sandwich aux pommes de terre au petit déjeuner 
De toutes façons, le rock (et nombre de ses avatars) est une musique assez pauvre et essentiellement un attrape-couillons, dans l'ensemble : c'est comme le Père Noël et le petit Jésus, j'ai arrêté définitivement d'y croire ...

Maintenant que je me suis fait des copains :
"Another day on earth" de Brian Eno : décevant ...
"Byard by us vol. 2" du Trio Pierre Christophe : ça démarre plutôt bien, cette galette


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Juin 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Mouais ...
> 
> Je n'aime pas le blues en général, disons que je ne l'apprécie que pour certains bluemen et le reste m'ennuie rapidement. Quand Oscar Peterson joue du blues, il m'ennuie, par exemple.
> Par contre, oui, j'aime le jazz.
> ...



Chacun pense ce qu'il veut, n'empèche que dans 10 ans rares seront les gens qui parleront de Bompi... alors qu'Elvis a encore de beaux jours devant lui...


----------



## bompi (19 Juin 2005)

C'est sûr. C'est rudement bien vu, mon garçon.

En son temps, les Germains appréciaient fortement Telemann alors que maintenant on ne jure que par Bach.
Qui se souvient que l'illustre Sully Prudhomme a eu un prix Nobel de littérature (rires) ? Alors que Robert Musil, non ...
Qui se souvient des peintres du XIXème siècle qui se vendaient bien quand Van Gogh se curait l'oreille avec un rasoir bien aiguisé ?

Toi, tu resteras dans l'histoire pour ton légendaire "baissé de futal", sans aucun doute. Veinard, va


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Juin 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Toi, tu resteras dans l'histoire pour ton légendaire "baissé de futal", sans aucun doute. Veinard, va



C'est trés probable.

A moins que je finise entre Hitler et Staline dans les livres d'histoire, car je suis pourvu d'une ouverture d'esprit assez proche de la leur (quoi qu'assez centriste au vu de leur idéaux à tous les deux...), ainsi que d'un charisme suffisant pour faire voter les imbéciles qui me lisent par milliers.

Bisous citoyen.


----------



## Berthold (19 Juin 2005)

Mon frère m'a prêté le premier Saga. J'en avais entendu dire que du bien.
C'est nul. Un sous-disco mal fini. Berk. 

Je me suis vengé sur Darktown de Steve Hackett. Il est bon.


----------



## purestyle (19 Juin 2005)

ABC "How to Be A...Zillionaire!"


----------



## piro (20 Juin 2005)

en ce moment un petit X-japan de bon matin

Samekitta machi ni wakare o tsuge
arekuruu shigeki ni mi wo sarase
aitsu no hitomi wa hikari-useta
moekuruu kokoro wa ayatsurenai


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Juin 2005)

Ce matin en allant au travail, c'etait Army of Me de Bjork, l'album des mix qui est sorti en mai


----------



## IceandFire (20 Juin 2005)

Oui il est bien hein ??,!!!   :love:


----------



## derennes (20 Juin 2005)

moi j'écoute du moi.
je m'enregistre a la guitare et je m'écoute.


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (20 Juin 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Oui il est bien hein ??,!!!   :love:



Pour ceux qui n'aiment pas Björk    c'est à écouter : sur certains titres, on ne reconnaît même pas l'islandaise    - surtout sur ceux qui sont très metal    

Sur le conseil de Bompi


----------



## derennes (20 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> il vient d'ou le blues ?



a l'origine le blues, c'est un mec qu'avait mal au slip et qui pasqu'il avait un peu trop bu s'est gratté sur une guitare.


----------



## purestyle (20 Juin 2005)

The Lords Of The New Church, Dance With Me


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juin 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> The Lords Of The New Church, Dance With Me



Jézumarijozef!!!! Ca nous rajeunit pas, tout ça...    :love:


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (20 Juin 2005)

The Eternal sur


----------



## purestyle (20 Juin 2005)

Hubert-Felix Thiefaine, Loreleï Sebasto Cha


----------



## IceandFire (20 Juin 2005)

vous me rappelez un ami mais qui...????  :love:


----------



## purestyle (20 Juin 2005)

Echo & The Bunnymen, Over The Wall


----------



## lilimac54 (20 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> moi j'écoute du moi.
> je m'enregistre a la guitare et je m'écoute.




 alors tu aimes   ???


----------



## MrStone (20 Juin 2005)

Pitch/work/fork a dit:
			
		

> The Eternal sur




 
Tiens, je ne connais pas cette édition jaune... C'est un picture-disc dedans ?


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (20 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> il vient d'ou le blues ?



Il vient de là...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Juin 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Il vient de là...




*de la pompe*
 à essence ?
 :mouais:


----------



## jeep2nine (20 Juin 2005)

En ce moment présent, j'écoute *Arcade Fire*, pas mal...
Après, je crois bien que je vais réécouter pour la énièmemillième fois l'excellent *The Spliff Radio Show*.  
et pour finir cette p... de journée de boulot, je pense qu'un petit *Midnight Oil* ira très bien


----------



## steinway (20 Juin 2005)

messiaen


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juin 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Il vient de là...



Ventre Saint Gris!!!  Qu'il s'en  retourne séants d'où il vient, alors!


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (20 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ventre Saint Gris!!!  Qu'il s'en  retourne séants d'où il vient, alors!



Oui, mais il le cherche encore, pour l'instant il n'a trouvé qu'une pompe désaffectée...

OPTIIIIIIQUE DEUX MIIIIIIIILLE  :style:


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Juin 2005)

*d'ou vient le blues...?*

un indice chez vous...:










quel bonheur....:love:


----------



## IceandFire (20 Juin 2005)

du blues ? du vrai ? du qui envoie du gros ??? POPPA CHUBBY  :love:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (20 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> d'ou vient le blues...?
> 
> un indice chez vous...:
> 
> ...




Toi, tu reviens en deuxième semaine  :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Juin 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> du blues ? du vrai ? du qui envoie du gros ??? POPPA CHUBBY  :love:



lirais-tu mes listes de lecture...?
et j'enchaine...apres popa, encore du New Yorkais....
encore du blues...


----------



## IceandFire (20 Juin 2005)

non  juste un ami de mon chien  ...


----------



## teo (20 Juin 2005)

Pitch/work/fork a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui n'aiment pas Björk    c'est à écouter : sur certains titres, on ne reconnaît même pas l'islandaise    - surtout sur ceux qui sont très metal
> 
> Sur le conseil de Bompi



Acheté ce ouikende pendant que Roberto me faisait ma dédicace...  :love:  il voulait pas que je le regarde dessiner... 

Faut d'ailleurs que j'aille le noter là où vous savez dans last.fm

et là, toujours last.fm -bunkadoo

Last.fm: Personal Radio bunkadoo

_Love Affair_ de Kylie Minogue sur _Fever_

bonne limonade cette demoiselle, ça passe comme du beurre fondu avec les 35°C qu'il fait par ici


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Juin 2005)

La, c'est la Bo des Poupées russes 

Je viens d'apprendre que c'est le programmateur de Nova qui a fait le choix des titres...
Ca me confirme que Nova est une vraiment bonne radio, a mon avis, bien sur


----------



## iZobG4 (20 Juin 2005)

Moi j'écoute que les pet shop boys

Paris city boy
Comme un prince sur les champs elysees
je suis un Paris city boy...

 :rateau:


----------



## Nobody (20 Juin 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> du blues ? du vrai ? du qui envoie du gros ??? POPPA CHUBBY  :love:



Arf! Popa Chubby! J'ai reçu l'album "featuring Galea" Flashed Back "songs from the '60s Blues and beyond" il y a quelques années de la part de parents d'élève...
Les reprises sont pas mal, c'est vrai.

Par contre, la photo de Popa Chubby au lit, c'est moyen. Très moyen. Très très moyen.
.
.
.
.
.
Très très très moyen.
.
.
.
.
Vraiment moyen.


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Juin 2005)

Là je me déguste le dernier Morcheeba tranquillou :love:


----------



## KARL40 (20 Juin 2005)

Le premier album ne m'avait pas convaincu, par contre celui-ci ... Très bon disque de rock anglais


----------



## bompi (20 Juin 2005)

Après un Kraftwerk ("Musique non stop" _in_ "minimum-maximum") pour se rincer l'oreille puis un Thievery Corporation pour s'adoucir le tempérament ("The Cosmic Game") on revient en forme avec les impayables Pizzicato Five "Bossa-Nova 2001"






Je n'arrive toujours pas à me décider entre "génies nippons de la pop" et "ringards sympathiques" mais ce qui est sûr c'est que je remue les arpions et je sifflote comme un forcené ...


----------



## IceandFire (20 Juin 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là je me déguste le dernier Morcheeba tranquillou :love:



Oué pas mal hein ?   :love:


----------



## IceandFire (20 Juin 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Le premier album ne m'avait pas convaincu, par contre celui-ci ... Très bon disque de rock anglais



dans le même genre the kills non ?


----------



## IceandFire (20 Juin 2005)

je voulais dire genre the hives  les mecs qui ont des beaux costards blancs  ...
et tout les autres : the thrills, the vines...


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Juin 2005)

Là c'est Kruder & Dorfmeister : "Jazz Master"


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Juin 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Oué pas mal hein ?   :love:


 Tu m'étonnes :love:

Je trouve ce disque encore bien décontractant... Ca se laisse écouter calmement...  vraiment très sympatoche


----------



## IceandFire (20 Juin 2005)

oui et ce malgré la nouvelle chanteuse...  moi là c'est the libertines mon ami karl m'a donné envie de redécouvrir ce qui est un joyau de la pop anglaise comme je la kiffe grave sa mère  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Juin 2005)

Arf :love: un bon petit Belle and Sebastien par exemple :love:

Clairement rien de tel, effectivment...  J'aime encore bien des groupes tels que Moloko (pas anglais mais pas loin  ) ou même le dernier album de Roisin Murphy, pas de prise de tête à l'écoute, juste du pur bonheur :love:


----------



## bompi (20 Juin 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là c'est Kruder & Dorfmeister : "Jazz Master"


C'est le titre d'un album ? ou simplement un morceau ?
Paske si c'est un album, je ne le connais pas (frustré je suis).


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2005)

"Tout les sam'dis j'vais à confess'
M'accuser d'avoir parlé d'fess's
Et j'promets ferme au marabout
De les mettre tabou
Mais
Craignant, si je n'en parle plus
D'finir à l'Armée du Salut
Je r'mets bientôt sur le tapis
Les fesses impie

J'suis l'pornographe
Du phonographe
Le polisson
De la chanson
..."

tralala la la lala tam....


----------



## purestyle (21 Juin 2005)

Marquis de Sade, S.A.I.D


----------



## Berthold (21 Juin 2005)

Ça peut pas faire de mal...


----------



## teo (21 Juin 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> J'suis l'pornographe
> Du phonographe
> Le polisson
> ...




_kasparov: juste une question, mon voisin de cours m'a demandé qui était dans ta signature, il est intéressé  _


Sinon là c'est Bob Sinclar et _Africanism III_, trouvé -aussi- à la flaque ce ouikende de Valence.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Juin 2005)

*Paoli et le 7-9 sur Inter*
ont laissé place une suite plus musicale.

Depuis leur concert à Alès (oui oui, j'étais surpris de voir qu'il peut y avoir une vie à Alès  ) où ils étaient passés avec JMPZ, je suis tombé sous le charme de *High Tone*.
De la bien agréable dub, mature, très plaisante avec un gros boulot et une palette sonore et d'influences intéressante.
Great Work!


----------



## MrStone (21 Juin 2005)

La seule compil' sponsorisée par les _Trois Suisses_, véridique, c'est écrit dessus :love: 

Là c'est Zenzile avec _Long Ride_


----------



## richard-deux (21 Juin 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là je me déguste le dernier Morcheeba tranquillou :love:



J'ai écouté ce disque assez rapidement et ma première impression est: "Morcheeba sans Skye, n'est plus vraiment Morcheeba".

Il me faut écouter plus longuement ce CD.

En ce moment:

Coldplay.


----------



## IceandFire (21 Juin 2005)

Le dernier morcheeba est très bien  et la chanteuse est une quasi copie a tout niveaux (même physique ) ...
Là je démarre sur les chapeaux de roues avec THE HIVES yeah !


----------



## supermoquette (21 Juin 2005)

comme toujours des trucs d'avant garde


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Juin 2005)

Ce matin c'etait une compile de Laurent Garnier : Life:Style


----------



## derennes (21 Juin 2005)

pour moi c'est 'les forbans' ,avec bébért le chanteur a banane.
wap wap wap! wap bala bala wap wap wap!


----------



## IceandFire (21 Juin 2005)

Libertines : Libertines    :love:


----------



## derennes (21 Juin 2005)

bernard menez 'jolie poupée'


----------



## IceandFire (21 Juin 2005)

Tu vas nous faire tout les titres de bides & musique ?   :sleep:


----------



## teo (21 Juin 2005)

Mich Gerber, un Suisse que je suis depuis un moment, (c'était au moment où l'Usine de Genève était délocalisé à l'Usine Kugler, ça vous dit ou bien ? ! très très beau concert)
Son dernier album _Tale of the wind_

à découvrir pour les helvètes et les autres :love: (trouvable à la Flaque, donc)

faudra surtout que j'écoute ça mieux, là avec le casque sur un Dell ça le fait pas vraiment   

Son site 

Macounette: _Tale of the wind_ a été enregistré à Bern


----------



## derennes (21 Juin 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas nous faire tout les titres de bides & musique ?   :sleep:


 Sais tu danser la karioka? c'est pas zune polka un tcha-tcha...


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (21 Juin 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas nous faire tout les titres de bides & musique ?   :sleep:



C'est un concept applicable à Morrissey : il fait de la musique et des bides


----------



## derennes (21 Juin 2005)

Pitch/work/fork a dit:
			
		

> C'est un concept applicable à Morrissey : il fait de la musique et des bides



En ce moment là, j'écoute le générique de la pub 'Intermarché, les mousquetaires avec gégé klein , trois kilos de tomates pour le prix d'un'.
j'me la suis mise dans le pod et j'kiffe grave...
INTERMARCHÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉ!
tralalalère..
et pis koi? les libertines c'est des sortes de strokes version tony blair! alors....
bye bye vroum vroum et tralalere!


----------



## Bassman (21 Juin 2005)

Allez un p'tit :





Pendant que tous ecoutent la conference


----------



## mado (21 Juin 2005)

Une envie.


----------



## derennes (21 Juin 2005)

ouéééééééé nightclubin!


----------



## teo (21 Juin 2005)

Pitch/work/fork a dit:
			
		

> C'est un concept applicable à Morrissey : il fait de la musique et des bides




et attention le nioubz à ce que tu dis... y'a des groupes et des gens qu'on ne touche pas ici...

IceAndFire est encore assez gentil quand tu critiques Morrissey (il te laisse juste avec son chien quand celui-ci a très faim).

iTof, lui est déjà plus dur... il a une passion pour les pots de Macon et il te les fait avaler les deux, contenu et contenant  :rateau: si tu dis de shorreurs sur DM

Mais si tu tombes sur l'éleveur de psychopathes, tu verras, lui il est grave si tu critiques Undertones ou Christina Aguilera  ,t'as rien de moins que un mois pour crever entre ses griffes.

_Mais qu'est-ce qui t'es arrivé ? c'est la mode de repartir de 0 ?_


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (21 Juin 2005)

Il faut l'acheter en DVD pour se faire rouler encore une fois...  :rateau: 
 :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## IceandFire (21 Juin 2005)

SORROW WILL COME IN THE END
Legalized theft 
Leaves me bereft 
I get it straight in the neck 
(Somehow expecting no less) 
A court of justice 
With no use for Truth 
Lawyer ...liar 
Lawyer ...liar 
You pleaded and squealed 
And you think you've won 
But Sorrow will come 
To you in the end 
And as sure as my words are pure 
I praise the day that brings you pain 
Q.C.'s obsessed with sleaze 
Frantic for Fame 
They're all on the game 
They just use a different name 
You lied 
And you were believed 
By a J.P. senile and vile 
You pleaded and squealed 
And you think you've won 
But Sorrow will come 
To you in the end 
And as sure as my words are pure 
I praise the day that brings you pain 
So don't close your eyes 
Don't close your eyes 
A man who slits throats 
Has time on his hands 
And I'm gonna get you 
So don't close your eyes 
Don't ever close your eyes 
You think you've won 
OH NO


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (21 Juin 2005)

Lust For Life   Une association d'idée surtout !


----------



## bompi (21 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> faudra surtout que j'écoute ça mieux, là avec le casque sur un Dell ça le fait pas vraiment



Woah l'aut' il est déjà passé sur Mac OS X86 ... Trop fort !


----------



## IceandFire (21 Juin 2005)

normal Teo est toujours en avance sur tout !!!   :love: allez bonne fête de la musique à toutes & tous


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Juin 2005)




----------



## MrStone (21 Juin 2005)

coucou I&F   

Très bon album... presque mieux que chacun des deux pris séparément... si, j'assume 

J'ai pas encore eu l'occasion d'écouter le dernier AS Dragon... j'ai entendu tellement de mal j'ai vraiment peur d'être déçu, alors qu'ils sont capables de faire des choses exceptionnelles comme ici


----------



## derennes (21 Juin 2005)

moi en ce moment j'écoute la musique du générique de 'benny hill'
tropdlaballe!


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (21 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> moi en ce moment j'écoute la musique du générique de 'benny hill'
> tropdlaballe!



Tu as mangé un 'benny hill' ce matin ???  :mouais:


----------



## teo (21 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> coucou I&F
> 
> Très bon album... presque mieux que chacun des deux pris séparément... si, j'assume
> 
> J'ai pas encore eu l'occasion d'écouter le dernier AS Dragon... j'ai entendu tellement de mal j'ai vraiment peur d'être déçu, alors qu'ils sont capables de faire des choses exceptionnelles comme ici



Bon choix...

pour le Dell, ne me croyez pas sur Mactel, je ne suis qu'à la traine, à l'école... un vieux machin qui tourne assez pour streamer du last.fm... et accessoirement faire tourner le reste.
Mais à la maison, toujours ma chère Ticharrue à 400 MegaTour...

Mich Gerber en boucle.

Il doit faire 32°C par ici... les ventilos (et quelques autres) brassent de l'air... chaud...


----------



## iZobG4 (21 Juin 2005)

Hey i'm happy, i'm feeling glad
i got sunchine in a bag
I'm usless but not for long
My future is coming on 

It's comin on ... It's comin on....  rrrrrRRRRAAAAH 

Yeah


G O R I L L A Z


----------



## MrStone (21 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Bon choix...
> 
> pour le Dell, ne me croyez pas sur Mactel, je ne suis qu'à la traine, à l'école... un vieux machin qui tourne assez pour streamer du last.fm... et accessoirement faire tourner le reste.
> Mais à la maison, toujours ma chère Ticharrue à 400 MegaTour...
> ...



 Dell c'est bien suffisant pour phper au bloc-notes  

Courage !


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (21 Juin 2005)

*Max Romeo & The Upsetters - I chase the Devil*Lucifer son of the mourning, I'm gonna chase you out of earth! 


I'm gonna put on a iron shirt, and chase satan out of earth 
I'm gonna put on a iron shirt, and chase the devil out of earth 
I'm gonna send him to outa space, to find another race 
I'm gonna send him to outa space, to find another race

Satan is an evilous man, 
But him can't chocks it on I-man 
So when I check him my lassing hand 
And if him slip, I gaan with him hand 
Ref...

Him haffi drop him fork and run 
Him can't stand up to Jah Jah son 
Him haffi lef' ya with him gun 
Dig off with him bomb 
Ref...

Satan is a evilous man, 
But him can't chocks it on I-man 
So when I check him my lassing hand 
And if him slip, I gaan with him hand 
Ref...

Move ya with your gun 
Mi sey fe lef' ya with your bomb...
   
​


----------



## IceandFire (21 Juin 2005)

Mister stone t'es un killer   ....


----------



## teo (21 Juin 2005)

on parlait de Burgalat, j'écoute Château Flight	avec leur album _Puzzle_ 

Je les ai vu en concert ce printemps avec toute une rimbambelle de featuring au New Morning.

Là c'est tranquille, encore, ensuite je me ferai le Mich Gerber sur mes JBL, ça poussera mieux qu'au casque...


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Juin 2005)

En parlant de zique, je suis tombée sur un lien avec des pochettes vraiment trop fortes    allez voir pour vous-même ainsi donc ainsi :rateau: :love:

Spéciale dédicasse au Gognol ici 


--> Ca se passe ici <--​


----------



## KARL40 (21 Juin 2005)

Très belles pochettes de 45t effectivement !   

Ma préféré :


----------



## molgow (21 Juin 2005)

En ce moment sur France 2, il y a la Fête du playback et des musiques commerciales ! C'est affligeant  :sleep:


----------



## bompi (21 Juin 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> En parlant de zique, je suis tombée sur un lien avec des pochettes vraiment trop fortes    allez voir pour vous-même ainsi donc ainsi :rateau: :love:
> 
> Spéciale dédicasse au Gognol ici
> 
> ...



Trop fort le Gognol : ça me rappelle quand j'étais minot, du temps de l'heure de gloire de Topaloff.
Mais comme madeleine, cela passe un peu difficilement.

Plutôt que de m'enchoser à écouter des musiques qui ne m'intéressent pas, je fais mon grincheux et reste paisiblement à la maison à écouter Federico Mompou "Cants Màgics". C'est Mompour qui joue et c'est une belle musique toute simple. Un brin ibérique, mais cousine de la musique française (Debussy parfois, Poulenc souvent, avec Satie comme lointain cousin). C'est en-dehors du temps et des modes.
C'est bien (mais c'est mélancolique : neurasthéniques s'abstenir  )


----------



## Nobody (21 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> comme toujours des trucs d'avant garde



Waaaaahh!! Telstar!!!
C'est les vrais Tornados???
P'tain, ça ne nous rajeunit pas...
 :rateau:


----------



## naas (21 Juin 2005)

arvo pärt, parmi sa riche production Alina 
en fr


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Juin 2005)

:rateau: moi c'est fete de la musique en plein air!


----------



## FANREM (21 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> :rateau: moi c'est fete de la musique en plein air!



Fete de la musique, je viens d'ouvrir la Tv . D Lumbroso presente Shakira,  

J'aurais bien jeté une canette de bière dans l'ecran

Heureusement, sur El Entertaintment les Beatles. Sauvé


----------



## bompi (21 Juin 2005)

Le seul point positif concernant Shakira est qu'elle est colombienne. En dehors de ça, je ne vois pas l'intérêt de gâcher une bonne bière pour l'occasion : il suffit de ne pas regarder la TV


----------



## teo (22 Juin 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> (...)Spéciale dédicasse au Gognol ici (...)[/url][/center]




Je l'ai rencontré ce soir, si j'avais su je lui aurai transmis la dédicace ! 



			
				naas a dit:
			
		

> arvo pärt, parmi sa riche production Alina
> en fr



_Alina_... c'est un peu _Gerry_ aussi maintenant :love:
Mon préféré après Alina: _Tabula Rasa _

le titre qui suit est bien dans le moment.... un peu speed pour dormir, mais bon...
_Altered states_ de Bassline Baby sur _Shangri La (Goa Trance Compilation)_

La Jupiler a du bon, hein Alèm...?


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Juin 2005)

ah non, moi, aujourd'hui, j'ecoute rien, merci...


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Juin 2005)

*BLUES IS BACK IN TOWN !

Tention, ça arrive...

Il est tard me suis loupé...







*​


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Juin 2005)

*BLUES IS BACK IN TOWN !!!





*​


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Juin 2005)

Oui je sais je porte bien le beret...


----------



## alèm (22 Juin 2005)

j'allais le dire !


----------



## macarel (22 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> *BLUES IS BACK IN TOWN !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Belle guitare
 :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Juin 2005)

Je trouve aussi...


----------



## derennes (22 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> *BLUES IS BACK IN TOWN !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La vous étiez en train de jouer le générique tv de trente millions d'amis!


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Juin 2005)

Pire...


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (22 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> et attention le nioubz à ce que tu dis... y'a des groupes et des gens qu'on ne touche pas ici...
> 
> IceAndFire est encore assez gentil quand tu critiques Morrissey (il te laisse juste avec son chien quand celui-ci a très faim).
> 
> ...



Ouf je suis sauvé : c'est Prince que je n'aime pas     






PS : Teo, il y a Pitch et Pitch


----------



## macmarco (22 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> *BLUES IS BACK IN TOWN !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Et alors ?
Même pas un aperçu de ce que ça donne ?
Rien à se mettre entre les oreilles ?


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Juin 2005)

Nan...


----------



## macmarco (22 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Nan...





Pfffff !!!!


----------



## IceandFire (22 Juin 2005)

Salut Jm  et mes modifs ?   :love: .... moi je démarre aux the hives et la the libertines  après une bonne fête de la zik hier soir/nuit  .... et du café...plein plein plein


----------



## MrStone (22 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Paoli et le 7-9 sur Inter*
> ont laissé place une suite plus musicale.
> 
> Depuis leur concert à Alès (oui oui, j'étais surpris de voir qu'il peut y avoir une vie à Alès  ) où ils étaient passés avec JMPZ, je suis tombé sous le charme de *High Tone*.
> ...




 à l'écoute ici aussi :love:

C'est l'iSub qu'est content


----------



## MrStone (22 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui je sais je porte bien le beret...



Modèle US ou mexicain, le six-coups ?


----------



## patlek (22 Juin 2005)

C' est pas MrStone là?:

http://www.stidy.com/Download/Filmati3D/cookieblues.mpg

A voir (et écouter) aussi:

http://www.stidy.com/Download/Filmati3D/moos.mpg


----------



## teo (22 Juin 2005)

Pitch/work/fork a dit:
			
		

> (...)PS : Teo, il y a Pitch et Pitch



C'est vraiment la mode les multi-pseudos... je m'y perd...  


si je m'y met, mes multi personnalités ne s'en remettront pas... je préfère pas essayer...

sinon là, Kylie Minogue avec _Can't get blue Monday out of my head_  :love: 


et ensuite _You Can Feel_ It de Mr Fingers, Chicago house style...


----------



## MrStone (22 Juin 2005)

patlek a dit:
			
		

> C' est pas MrStone là?:
> 
> http://www.stidy.com/Download/Filmati3D/cookieblues.mpg



Ah non, au risque de te décevoir celui-ci s'appelle habituellement le gingerbread man... ou bonhomme en pain d'épices pour les franco 
Il a fait une apparition intéressante dans Shrek 2, d'ailleurs 


Sinon là c'est 9lazy9 avec _Electric lazyland_ 






idéal pour glandouiller au soleil :style:


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (22 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> C'est vraiment la mode les multi-pseudos... je m'y perd...
> 
> 
> si je m'y met, mes multi personnalités ne s'en remettront pas... je préfère pas essayer...
> ...



Pitch est mort ! Vive Pitch !


----------



## teo (22 Juin 2005)

Pitch/work/fork a dit:
			
		

> Pitch est mort ! Vive Pitch !



Je peux dire que t'es un chti nioubsz alors


----------



## teo (22 Juin 2005)

_Masterplan_ de The Hacker sur _Rêves mécaniques_


Vive la disco, Roberto... sans elle, la vie serait triste (oui je sais gnagnagna gna gna gna...).

_Goudron ? Il est juste tiède..._  
Merci mais alors avec des plumes...  
_Elles viennent pile poil de notre ferme à Valence, y'a pas deux jours, elles batifolaient avec les oies... toutes fraiches :love:_
Mettez m'en une baignoire... c'est pour tout de suite...


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Juin 2005)

J'écoute "C Dans l'air" magazine de la 5, sujet : "A quoi joue la Syrie"

Non non ne vous dérangez pas je connais le chemin.... :rose:


----------



## derennes (22 Juin 2005)

raphael chanson pour patrick dewaere j'adoreeeeeeee
et toi j'te connais pas et
t'es plus ma copine
ta da da...


----------



## alèm (22 Juin 2005)

message privé :

je n'écoute pas les *toubab all stars* !!


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (22 Juin 2005)

Puis-je me permettre de vous conseiller Tosca, Four Têt, Boards of Canada et Thievery Corporation ? Non ? Bon, je ne me permets pas alors...


----------



## teo (22 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> message privé :
> 
> je n'écoute pas les *toubab all stars* !!




ah ouais ? et hier soir entre 22h15 et 23h, tu écoutais quoi ?    je suis sûr qu'il y a des photos qui circulent en plus  


Bon là après _It Still Hurts _de Jimmy Somerville sur _Home Again_, je vais me mettre  _Come on_ du même et sur le même... avec l'équaliseur sur Dance et monter le son...


Tant pis si iTunes me met des messages bizarres quand je l'ajoute à la lecture suivante



> *Alerte iTunes*
> Vous avez écouté ce morceau déjà plus de 40 fois ces 3 derniers mois. Essayez plus tard.





_PS: MP pour *Jupiler*: pour répondre à une de tes questions d'hier soir de manière plus précises, vas jeter un ½il là ... c'est aussi en signature... viens t'inscrire si tu écoutes de la zique sur ton pod (au fait ? des nouvelles ?   )..._


----------



## teo (22 Juin 2005)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> Puis-je me permettre de vous conseiller Tosca, Four Têt, Boards of Canada et Thievery Corporation ? Non ? Bon, je ne me permets pas alors...



Je connais que Thievery Corporation, mais en tout cas, les propositions sont toujours permises


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (22 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Tant pis si iTunes me met des messages bizarres quand je l'ajoute à la lecture suivante


 itunes envoie des alertes ???


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (22 Juin 2005)

''''''''''''''' :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## bompi (22 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je connais que Thievery Corporation, mais en tout cas, les propositions sont toujours permises


Tosca, c'est rudement chouette ! Notamment leur dernier album (Dehli9) et le précédent (Suzuki) quoique le premier ne soit pas à négliger (Opera). Dedans, on retrouve Richard Dorfmeister des impeccables Peter Kruder und Richard Dorfmeister.

Boards of Canada : un peu bof à mon goût.  Et je ne demande qu'à connaître "Four Têt"

Sinon, un rien monomaniaque j'écoute en boucle les douces mélodies des Hommes-Machines.


----------



## bompi (22 Juin 2005)

Là, j'écoute/regarde un DVD de videos de Spike Jonze. Le choix est sympathique avec les Breeders, Daft Punk, The Chemical Brothers et Fat Boy Slim.
Et voir Christopher Walken (THE Christopher Walker) sur "Weapon of Choice" est un plaisir toujours renouvelé.


----------



## Mille Sabords (22 Juin 2005)

j'ai acheté ça ce midi
ultra classique, le même album que les précédents mais ça tourne bien
un album 'attendu' mais qui se laisse très très bien écouter si on aime

edit: itunes me classe ça en 'easy listenning'


----------



## alèm (22 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ah ouais ? et hier soir entre 22h15 et 23h, tu écoutais quoi ?    je suis sûr qu'il y a des photos qui circulent en plus
> 
> 
> Bon là après _It Still Hurts _de Jimmy Somerville sur _Home Again_, je vais me mettre  _Come on_ du même et sur le même... avec l'équaliseur sur Dance et monter le son...
> ...



hier, j'écoutais ce que tu disais, c'était mille fois plus intéressant !  

lien mis en favori ! bise ! :love:


----------



## teo (23 Juin 2005)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> itunes envoie des alertes ???





mon iTunes en a marre de mes monomanies persistantes...    il a son petit caractère... faut dire que je le ménage pas vraiment...

style si j'écoute comme maintenant (et comme bompi apparemment   salut toi !) le nouveau live de Kraftwerk, il me balance:



> iTunes Alert:
> Purée, ça fait du bien... ça me change de ta daube habituelle...



Alors, je joue avec son icone dans le Dock un petit peu, et ça le calme. La semaine dernière, il m'a fait tout un pataquès parce que j'ai eu le malheur de passer par le Widget iTunes de konfabulator et il était plus au premier plan sur mon 2e écran... enfin... tu vois... les petits tracas quotidiens du macuser de base...   

Plus sérieusement, avant _Minimum-Maximum_, je me suis fait le _X&Y_ de Coldplay. Sa voix me tue. Je suis impartial. Parole de teo... 


là c'est _Vitamin_



PS à AngelWithDustEyes: on fait des miracles avec la balise Quote  effet garanti


----------



## derennes (23 Juin 2005)

moi du léo ferré!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Juin 2005)

"Get along" des Libertines ; pour bien commencer la journée... Ca me rappelle les Saints de quand j'étais petit... :love: :style:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (23 Juin 2005)

Ce matin....






...un lapin...


----------



## teo (23 Juin 2005)

Last.fm: Group Radio MacGeneration (_lepurestyle_)
_Hot In The City_ de Billy Idol sur _Here I Go Again_


et ensuite Last.fm: Group Radio MacGeneration (_Pitchwork_)
_Seaweed _des Tindersticks sur _Tindersticks II_


----------



## MrStone (23 Juin 2005)

Blockhead, _Music by cavelight_ :love:


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (23 Juin 2005)

Vous savez si les versions de Divine Comedy ont été éditées en CD ? Je ne trouve pas


----------



## alèm (23 Juin 2005)

euh... je crois que certaines versions sont effectivement trouvables en CD mais je n'en avais vu que sur des compils.

"make it easy on yourself" de Scott par Neil a en soi peu d'intérêt par exemple mais je dois avoir un enregistrement concert de "Jacky" d'une salle de concerts parisiennes à l'époque de "Libération"


----------



## derennes (23 Juin 2005)

'Airbag generation' de Lolo ferari

TROPDLABALLE!


----------



## purestyle (23 Juin 2005)

The Stone Roses, She Bangs The Drums


----------



## hunjord (23 Juin 2005)

Sigur ros&steiner andersen, barbican hall live, odin raven magic chapter 7.

Aérien, voluptueux, fabuleux


----------



## purestyle (23 Juin 2005)

The Cure, Torture


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (23 Juin 2005)

dou da di dou dam...


----------



## Berthold (23 Juin 2005)

*Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune*

Claude Debussy - Herbert von Karajan

Très rafraîchissant.


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (23 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> 'Airbag generation' de Lolo ferari
> 
> TROPDLABALLE!



Trou d'balle !


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (23 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> euh... je crois que certaines versions sont effectivement trouvables en CD mais je n'en avais vu que sur des compils.
> 
> "make it easy on yourself" de Scott par Neil a en soi peu d'intérêt par exemple mais je dois avoir un enregistrement concert de "Jacky" d'une salle de concerts parisiennes à l'époque de "Libération"



il y a effectivement Jackie sur 






avec du beau monde en plus


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (23 Juin 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Sigur ros&steiner andersen, barbican hall live, odin raven magic chapter 7.
> 
> Aérien, voluptueux, fabuleux



C'est un des 3 morceaux disponibles sur leur site ou c'est sorti en CD ?

Excellent choix en tout cas


----------



## MrStone (23 Juin 2005)




----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (23 Juin 2005)

Season In The Sun...
adaptation d'une chanson de Brel, gros tube été 1973 si mes souvenirs sont bons, adapté encore une fois, et magnifiquement, par "Black Box Recorder" en 1999, je crois...la grande classe


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (23 Juin 2005)

Luke Haines & the band


----------



## teo (23 Juin 2005)

formation en alternance avec ma liste _intelligente_ (faut le dire vite...). Si je pouvais être aussi logique qu'elle, c'est ça qu'on appelle une _boucle_ ?  :rateau: 

if else if enfin bon je me comprend...

Vitalic et _OK Cowboy_

Coldplay et _X&Y_

Kraftwerk sur _Minimum-Maximum_


----------



## Jeunette (23 Juin 2005)

J'ecoute Robert Plant - Mighty Rearranger j'aime bien


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (23 Juin 2005)

Welcome Jeunette...  Led Zep  :love:


----------



## Jeunette (23 Juin 2005)

Merci, c'est mon papa quim'a fait découvrir ainsi que plein d'autres


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juin 2005)

comme d'hab.....


----------



## Nobody (23 Juin 2005)

Wéééééé! Robert Plant!!! 


Aujourd'hui, c'était ça:





Live. Différent des autres, plus jazzy peut-être? Sans Hodson, bien sûr, mais intéressant tout de même.


----------



## purestyle (23 Juin 2005)

AC/DC, Squealer


----------



## samalaplaya (23 Juin 2005)

Queens of the Stone Age, The Hives, Gluecifer, Turbonegro...


----------



## Berthold (23 Juin 2005)

Jeunette a dit:
			
		

> J'ecoute Robert Plant - Mighty Rearranger j'aime bien


Quand on a Peliise comme avatar et qu'on écoute Robert Plant, on ne peut pas être complètement mauvaise.    

Bienvenue Jeunette !


----------



## Berthold (23 Juin 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> AC/DC, Squealer


Savais mê^mê pas qu'il existait, çui-là...
Là, je me rends compte que j'ai vieilli. Je m'étais arrêté à Back in black...  

J' préfère Bon Scott, d'tout's façons.


----------



## KARL40 (23 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> comme d'hab.....



Oui c'est vrai, il faut changer de temps en temps ....







 :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## macarel (23 Juin 2005)

A ce moment j'écoute Gentle Giant: "The Power and the Glory", à essayer pour les jeunes


----------



## Grug (23 Juin 2005)

Bebe - Siempre me quedara :love:

(l'espagnol ça peut etre so sexy :love: )


----------



## bompi (23 Juin 2005)

¡ Claro !


----------



## ederntal (23 Juin 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde...

pour ceux qui aime, Louise Attaque a mis en vente sur les plate forme légal de telechargement son nouveau titre, en attendant leur cd en septembre... et bien c'est dans la veine de ce qu'il fesait avant : j'adore 

Je les voient en Hongrie cet été... j'ai hate!!!!


----------



## hegemonikon (23 Juin 2005)

*Sonic Youth *en concert sur MCM now!

C'est toujours aussi bien


----------



## purestyle (24 Juin 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Savais mê^mê pas qu'il existait, çui-là...
> Là, je me rends compte que j'ai vieilli. Je m'étais arrêté à Back in black...
> 
> J' préfère Bon Scott, d'tout's façons.




euh ben justement


----------



## Nobody (24 Juin 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> euh ben justement



Je pense que "Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap" avec "Squealer" dessus n'est sorti en album à l'origine qu'en Australie et encore pas avec la même pochette. De plus, l'album d'Atlantic comporte "Love at First Feel" et "Rocker" (de T.N.T.) qui ne figurent pas sur la version australienne où ils sont remplacés par "R.I.P." (Rock In Peace) et "Jailbreack". Pour trouver l'album "Dirty Deeds..." dans les bacs en Europe, il faudra attendre le début des années '80 soit après la mort de Bon Scott (le 22 février '80) et la sortie de "Back in Black".
Mais je peux me tromper dans cette date de sortie. Ceci expliquerait cependant pourquoi Berthold ne connait pas le morceau "Squealer" en s'étant arrêté à "Back in Black".

A propos de Bon, Angus raconte que la première qu'il l'a vu, ce mec était tout juste capable de dire "Fuck and shit". Alors Angus l'a renvoyé chez lui avec un dictionnaire. Et Bon ajoutait dans un grand éclat de rire que dorénavant, il disait "s'il vous plait" avant "fuck" et "merci" après.


C'est ça l'éducation. Y en a qui disent même pas ça!


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Juin 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est vrai, il faut changer de temps en temps ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




tu as raison, je change un peu...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (24 Juin 2005)

Pour se reveiller le matin :sleep: ...


----------



## yvos (24 Juin 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> *Sonic Youth *en concert sur MCM now!
> 
> C'est toujours aussi bien


 
putain de bordil, déjà que je capte pas la 2 avec mon antenne d'intérieur, je suis...




*VERT*


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (24 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> putain de bordil, déjà que je capte pas la 2 avec mon antenne d'intérieur, je suis...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De toute manière c'était hier soir   






Vraiment un bon album qui se bonfie à chaque écoute - merci à Karl40 d'avoir insisté en plus comme Yvos l'écoute  - si la théorie du premier album se vérifie, le premier doit être énorme


----------



## purestyle (24 Juin 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que "Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap" avec "Squealer" dessus n'est sorti en album à l'origine qu'en Australie et encore pas avec la même pochette. De plus, l'album d'Atlantic comporte "Love at First Feel" et "Rocker" (de T.N.T.) qui ne figurent pas sur la version australienne où ils sont remplacés par "R.I.P." (Rock In Peace) et "Jailbreack". Pour trouver l'album "Dirty Deeds..." dans les bacs en Europe, il faudra attendre le début des années '80 soit après la mort de Bon Scott (le 22 février '80) et la sortie de "Back in Black".
> Mais je peux me tromper dans cette date de sortie. Ceci expliquerait cependant pourquoi Berthold ne connait pas le morceau "Squealer" en s'étant arrêté à "Back in Black".
> 
> A propos de Bon, Angus raconte que la première qu'il l'a vu, ce mec était tout juste capable de dire "Fuck and shit". Alors Angus l'a renvoyé chez lui avec un dictionnaire. Et Bon ajoutait dans un grand éclat de rire que dorénavant, il disait "s'il vous plait" avant "fuck" et "merci" après.
> ...



pochette Angus Young et Bon Scott cartoon jouant au billard, avec tatouage de Bon scott "Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap" 1976


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Juin 2005)

hop, trop de bruit, font des travaux dans ma rue...
un peu de douceur....


----------



## Jeunette (24 Juin 2005)

J'écoute "Tinariwen" mais j'ai pas la pochette...  

_j'ai compris pour les smileys à droite  _


----------



## yvos (24 Juin 2005)

Pitch/work/fork a dit:
			
		

> De toute manière c'était hier soir
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
enfin tu rentres dans le droit chemin


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (24 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> enfin tu rentres dans le droit chemin



en revanche pour Superflip faut pas déconner


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (24 Juin 2005)

Jeunette a dit:
			
		

> J'écoute "Tinariwen" mais j'ai pas la pochette...



la prochaine fois c'est un gage   

celui-ci


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Juin 2005)

J'aime bien.... :love:


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Juin 2005)

C'est bien ça, dans ce genre y' aussi Moroccan Spirit qui est sympa


----------



## yvos (24 Juin 2005)

Pitch/work/fork a dit:
			
		

> en revanche pour Superflip faut pas déconner


 
tu ne pourras pas échapper au Krou, c'est inéluktable 


Poivron


----------



## Jeunette (24 Juin 2005)

Pitch/work/fork a dit:
			
		

> la prochaine fois c'est un gage
> 
> celui-ci


Pourquoi un gage


----------



## Jeunette (24 Juin 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ça, dans ce genre y' aussi Moroccan Spirit qui est sympa


Je ne connais pas, tu as la pochette ?


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Juin 2005)

Jeunette a dit:
			
		

> Je ne connais pas, tu as la pochette ?


faudrait que je la scanne mais là pas trop de temps... 

Par contre voici les références :

Editeur Virgin, ref : 7243 5 83177 2 5


----------



## Jeunette (24 Juin 2005)

Merci, je tacherais d'ller à la FNAC ce soir


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Juin 2005)

"Crève salope" de Métal Urbain... Quelques posts dans un autre thread m'ont bien cassé les burnes


----------



## purestyle (24 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> "Crève salope" de Métal Urbain... Quelques posts dans un autre thread m'on bien cassé les burnes




tiens j'étais à la soirée d'Eric Débris le weekend dernier


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> "Crève salope" de Métal Urbain... Quelques posts dans un autre thread m'on bien cassé les burnes



Hé bé...

Là t'envoie du gros...

C'est une belle chanson ? Je ne connais pas...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Juin 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> tiens j'étais à la soirée d'Eric Débris le weekend dernier


 
:love: :love: :love:  ... Y'avait M'sieur Eudeline?


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Quelques posts dans un autre thread m'on bien cassé les burnes


Ouate ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Hé bé...
> 
> Là t'envoie du gros...
> 
> C'est une belle chanson ? Je ne connais pas...


 
Tu adorerais les paroles... Mais pas la musique


----------



## purestyle (24 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love: :love:  ... Y'avait M'sieur Eudeline?



non, mais sache qu'il mastérise lundi un projet audio.


----------



## Nobody (24 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love: :love:  ... Y'avait M'sieur Eudeline?


 
Il vit toujours Patrick? Cool!

Sinon, pour l'instant, c'est






Les Boomtown Rats sont complètement fous dans leurs têtes d'Irlandais et c'est sans doute pour cette raison que j'aime bien leurs disques. Et celui-ci en particulier. Cette musique est comme un énorme bouillon où le rock tourne et retourne dans son jus, éclate en grosses bulles, se permet toutes les distorsions vis-à-vis de lui-même. Tantôt, une grosse bulle punk vient jeter à la surface une rafale speedée, tantôt, une autre, narquoisement symphonique, vient claquer avec humour sur un fond de violons détournés ("I don't like mondays"). On a l'impression, en écoutant un tel disque, que le groupe a trop d'idées, trop de pétulance, qu'il ne saurait s'en tenir à un cadre bien défini, que, dès qu'il a choisi une forme de musique, il la mine de l'intérieur, ne cesse d'en sortir par de brusques échappées sarcastiques. Un disque des Rats échappe par nature à votre contrôle, il ne cesse de vous surprendre, de vous narguer. Une musique de fous, vraiment. Et les bouffons, les doux dingues, sont, vous le savez, des plus utiles à la société, surtout quand elle est languissante comme la nôtre.


----------



## madlen (24 Juin 2005)

En ce moment j'écoute Amon Tobin-Chaos Theory


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (24 Juin 2005)

The silicon chip inside her head 
Gets switched to overload 
And nobody's gonna go to school today 
She's going to make them stay at home

And daddy doesn't understand it 
He always said she was as good as gold 
And he can see no reason 
Cos there are no reasons 
What reason do you need to be shown

Tell me why 
I don't like Mondays 
I want to shoot 
The whole day down

The telex machine is kept so clean 
As it types to a waiting world 
And mother feels so shocked 
Father's world is rocked 
And their thoughts turn to 
Their own little girl

Sweet 16 ain't that peachy keen 
No, it ain't so neat to admit defeat 
They can see no reasons 
Cos there are no reasons 
What reason do you need to be shown

Tell me why 
I don't like Mondays 
I want to shoot 
The whole day down

All the playings stopped in the playground now 
She wants to play with her toys a while 
And school's out early and soon we'll be learning 
And the lesson today is how to die

And then the bullhorn crackles 
And the captain crackles 
With the problems and the how's and why's 
And he can see no reasons 
Cos there are no reasons 
What reason do you need to die

The silicon chip inside her head 
Gets switched to overload 
And nobody's gonna go to school today 
She's going to make them stay at home

And daddy doesn't understand it 
He always said she was as good as gold 
And he can see no reason 
Cos there are no reasons 
What reason do you need to be shown

Tell me why 
I don't like Mondays 
I want to shoot 
The whole day down


----------



## bompi (24 Juin 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment j'écoute Amon Tobin-Chaos Theory



Ah ! Enfin de la vraie musique d'aujourd'hui dans ce thread  

Là, je me prépare à découvrir le nouveau disque de Rupert Huber dans la série des Stereo Pictures (chez MK2).

On va voir.


----------



## Jeunette (24 Juin 2005)

De retour, au resto on a eu droit à du Pink Floyd en musqiue de fond mais j'ai pas reconnu l'album

Sinon une question mon patron à un imac dalle G5 qu'est beau comme un camion (pas mon patron), y'a plein de msusique sympas dans son itunes on les passe dans le magasin comment je peux me les envoyer facilement, on est adsl tous les deux


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juin 2005)

pirate !


----------



## Jeunette (24 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pirate !


j'aurais du rien dire


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juin 2005)

fais une recherche sur "partage de fichier" dans le forum Mac en réseau  (pirate  )


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juin 2005)

Jeunette post et hop, deux moustachus rappliquent


----------



## N°6 (24 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Jeunette post et hop, deux moustachus rappliquent



Mouarf ! Le gang des postiches oui !  



[edit] tiens, écoutez ça, c'est bien, et en plus, c'est des copains ! 

La Position du Tireur Couché

Et "Acapulco", c'est une chanson spéciale pour les moustachus  !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Juin 2005)

*Un petit coup de VITALIC *
pour accompagner la sieste imminente


... pas forcément la musique appropriée mais bon...



 :sleep: 



[EDIT] Un pote vient de m'annoncer sa venue prochaine avec un petit rosé tout ce qu'il y a de plus frais, j'annule la sieste :love: [/EDIT]


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juin 2005)

j'en ai serré des dents sur vitalic....


----------



## bompi (24 Juin 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Mouarf ! Le gang des postiches oui !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai pas écouté mais j'en profite pour dire que ce livre ("La position du tireur couché" de Jean-Patrick Manchette) est grand !


----------



## purestyle (24 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'en ai serré des dents sur vitalic....



ah, toi aussi ? c'est plus la même qualité qu'avant hein, au petit matin on a l'impression de ne plus avoir ni machoire ni molaires...


----------



## twk (24 Juin 2005)

J'écoute la musique d'un groupe de copains "Une saucisse et des hommes - chubaca"

Sont fous ces jeunes


----------



## richard-deux (25 Juin 2005)

En ce moment Get Behind Me Satan /The White Stripes.


----------



## samalaplaya (25 Juin 2005)

Burning Brides (parce que j'pensais pas être debout si tôt) et un autre The Hives...


----------



## purestyle (25 Juin 2005)

808 State, Bond


----------



## twk (25 Juin 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment Get Behind Me Satan /The White Stripes.



J'adore ce groupe :love: je trouve leur musique vraiment géniale, très bon choix


----------



## Berthold (25 Juin 2005)

Ça faisait longtemps, et bien ça fait toujours autant de bien aux oreilles. On est quelque part entre *Genesis* première mouture (époque Gabriel) et *Pink Floyd* période planante, d'Atom à Wish you were here. Que du bon.


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Juin 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Ça faisait longtemps, et bien ça fait toujours autant de bien aux oreilles. On est quelque part entre *Genesis* première mouture (époque Gabriel) et *Pink Floyd* période planante, d'Atom à Wish you were here. Que du bon.


Tu as les références stp   Je crois que j'aimerais bien


----------



## IceandFire (25 Juin 2005)

Le dernier Paris-dernière... la compil de madame ardisson, toujours & encore bien sympa... 
surtout la reprise de black hole sun de soundgarden...:love:


----------



## Nobody (25 Juin 2005)

"While my guitar gently weeps" revisité. Tout doux, tout sucré, fascinant, hypnotisant. Dommage ce manque de charisme mais quel talent au bout des doigts.

Rafraichissant, vraiment.

"While my ukulele gently weeps"


----------



## macdani (25 Juin 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Whaou superbe cover
> J'adore :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:
> j'ai hâte de découvrir le contenu!


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Juin 2005)

Moi c'est Roisin Murphyn Roisin Murphy, Roisin Murphy et encore Roisin Murphy :love:


----------



## IceandFire (26 Juin 2005)

oh un beau 5000 Angie


----------



## KARL40 (26 Juin 2005)

Là c'est l'album GHINZU "Blow"






Agréablement surpris par l'album et ses belles atmosphères ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Juin 2005)

Comme il fait déjà très chaud ici ; je cherche la fraîcheur chez les CRAMPS... "Teenage werewolf", pour le moment...  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## derennes (26 Juin 2005)

moi j'écoute pousser les arbres, chanter les oiseaux.


----------



## Nobody (26 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Comme il fait déjà très chaud ici ; je cherche la fraîcheur chez les CRAMPS... "Teenage werewolf", pour le moment... :love: :love: :love:


 
:love: 

Et aussi:

CRAMP STOMP!!!! Come on, baby, the cramp stomp...

Yeah!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Juin 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> Et aussi:
> 
> ...




*STRYCHNINE IIIIS GOOOOOOOOD!!!*   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (26 Juin 2005)

Bob le seul l'unique... Rasta powa


----------



## macarel (26 Juin 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> "While my guitar gently weeps" revisité. Tout doux, tout sucré, fascinant, hypnotisant. Dommage ce manque de charisme mais quel talent au bout des doigts.
> 
> Rafraichissant, vraiment.
> 
> "While my ukulele gently weeps"


Un virtuose ce type, assez impressionant :love:


----------



## sofiping (26 Juin 2005)

dimanche sous une chappe de plomb ....il faut bien ça pour reveiller ses ch'tits neurones :love:


----------



## derennes (26 Juin 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Un virtuose ce type, assez impressionant :love:



j'adore aussi.ca me donne envie d'acheter un ukulélé...c'est marrant cet instrument


----------



## macarel (26 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> j'adore aussi.ca me donne envie d'acheter un ukulélé...c'est marrant cet instrument


Faut pas avoir des gros doigts :rose: 
Si c'est le cas, essaie une guitare basse, c'est accordé parreil  
Autrement, j'écoute Billy Cobham sur "Spectrum" avec un bièrre fraiche sous le pergola (j'adore le soleil et la châleur, mais vu de l'hombre)


----------



## mikoo (26 Juin 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est Roisin Murphyn Roisin Murphy, Roisin Murphy et encore Roisin Murphy :love:



À propos, si je ne doit choisir qu'un seul titre (le meilleur) dans l'album de Roisin Murphy je choisir lequel?


----------



## purestyle (26 Juin 2005)

Duran Duran, Rio


----------



## alèm (26 Juin 2005)

Christian Escoudé quand il freejazzait avec Confluences sur 4 Voyages...


----------



## Berthold (26 Juin 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Tu as les références stp   Je crois que j'aimerais bien


Éh bien comme j'ai mis en intitulé, *MARILLION, Misplaced Childhood*. J'ai pas le CD sous les yeux mais ça doit dater du milieu des années 80. Chez EMI à l'époque il me semble.


----------



## purestyle (26 Juin 2005)

Lucrate Milk, Henshenklein


----------



## teo (27 Juin 2005)

_You Remain (Featuring Jaël)_ de Mich Gerber sur _Tales of the wind_

_A dream gone wrong_ de Jimmy Somerville sur _Dare To Love_

_Kingdom Come_ de Coldplay sur _X&Y_

_By Your Side _de Jimmy Somerville sur _Dare To Love_

_Le voile à l'école (en duo avec Areski Belkacem)_ de Brigitte Fontaine sur _Rue Saint Louis en l'île	Français_


----------



## Berthold (27 Juin 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> [...], j'écoute Billy Cobham sur "Spectrum" avec un bièrre fraiche sous le pergola (j'adore le soleil et la châleur, mais vu de l'hombre)


 Billy Cobham ? Celui de _Stratus_ ? C'est un bon !


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juin 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juin 2005)




----------



## macarel (27 Juin 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Billy Cobham ? Celui de _Stratus_ ? C'est un bon !


Oui, c'est le même avec d'autres musiciens:
drums; Tommy Bolin, guitar; Jan Hammer, electric piano, moog, piano; Lee Sklar, bass; with Joe Farrell, flute, saxophones; Jimmy Owens, flugelhorn, trumpet; John Tropea, guitar; Ron Carter, acoustic bass; Ray Barretto, congas


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (27 Juin 2005)




----------



## MrStone (27 Juin 2005)

:love:


----------



## teo (27 Juin 2005)

Kraftwerk, _Radioactivity_ et Basement Jaxx, _Rendez-vu_.


----------



## IceandFire (27 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

>



ça me dirait bien de l'écouter tiens !  :love:

là je démarre sur du Bob Marley...the king of reggae  :king:  :love:  :style:


----------



## KARL40 (27 Juin 2005)

En espérant faire revenir  Pitch/work/fork




http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/member.php?u=26409


----------



## jeep2nine (27 Juin 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/member.php?u=26409


Belle affiche   
J'achète


----------



## teo (27 Juin 2005)

Lustral et _Everytime (Paul Oakenfold Rave mix)_, suivi de The Orb et _Little fluffy clouds (Danny Tenaglia's Detour Mix Long version)_



> Can you hear me
> Talking in my mind
> I can feel you
> You're with me all the time
> ...



Il fait chaud, on sent l'odeur du sel de la mer toute proche, je danse depuis des heures et je ferme les yeux. Tout à l'heure on dormira, le soleil sera déjà haut et j'entendrai ton souffle. Douceur de l'été.


----------



## IceandFire (27 Juin 2005)

Oué ça me cause bien ces artistes et la pochette  :love: ...

allez Max raabe & palast, pourtant je n'aime pas trop les allemands  mais là c'est excellent !!! :love:


----------



## MrStone (27 Juin 2005)

Des nouvelles découvertes à chaque écoute... bien moins lisse qu'elle n'y parait, la surface de l'eau...
:love:


----------



## teo (27 Juin 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> En espérant faire revenir  Pitch/work/fork
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/member.php?u=26409




tiens, faut que j'aille voir sur last...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juin 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> En espérant faire revenir  Pitch/work/fork
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Désolé ; mais ça me fait toujours réagir...


----------



## teo (27 Juin 2005)

Covenant. _Bullet (Ellen Allien Flow Mix)_


----------



## KARL40 (27 Juin 2005)

Saloperie de temps ... fait trop chaud en banlieue parisienne ....
Alors un peu de fraicheur ce midi ....

"Happy when it rains" et "Nine million rainy days" de Jesus&Mary Chain


----------



## teo (27 Juin 2005)

Gorillaz. _Demon Days_

Faut que je change un peu mon stock là...

C'est cool je me suis aperçu que WinAmp lisait parfaitement le aac
Comme quoi, quand on veut on peut.


----------



## Berthold (27 Juin 2005)

Non, ce n'est pas récent.  Et alors ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juin 2005)




----------



## teo (27 Juin 2005)

Last.fm profile radio pitchwork (pareriksson)_
Kashmir_ Led Zeppelin sur _Physical Graffiti_


parfait pour cette chaleur


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Last.fm profile radio pitchwork (pareriksson)_
> Kashmir_ Led Zeppelin sur _Physical Graffiti_
> 
> 
> parfait pour cette chaleur



en parlant de Pithcwork, j'espere qu'il va nous revenir, c'est con de nous quitter pour cette histoire...

bon, ben LedZep pour moi aussi, mais celui là....


----------



## macmarco (27 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> tiens, faut que j'aille voir sur last...




As-tu vu ce post ?


----------



## iNano (27 Juin 2005)

Calexico... c'est top! 





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## IceandFire (27 Juin 2005)

oui on connait l'ami   .....
Burgalat meet AS DRAGON.. miam  :love:


----------



## yvos (27 Juin 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> As-tu vu ce post ?


 
pffff...


c'est reloud ces histoires..


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> pffff...
> 
> 
> c'est reloud ces histoires..




completement d'accord....

tiens, un cd qui me rappelle de bon souvenir...:


----------



## teo (27 Juin 2005)

Sa profile radio et ses écoutes sont toujours sur sa page last.fm.

A propos de last.fm, Stook, ta page a jamais été mis à jour avec tes écoutes, tu n'as pas activé iScrobbler au démarrage, cher Nioube-Vétéran 
On t'y attend d'oreille ferme 

là c'est tjs la même radio avec

Last.fm profile radio _pitchwork _(DeadlyWhispers)
_Black-Eyed_ de Placebo sur _Once More With Feeling_


----------



## yvos (27 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

>




ah ouais, tiens, tout une époque


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Sa profile radio et ses écoutes sont toujours sur sa page last.fm.
> 
> A propos de last.fm, Stook, ta page a jamais été mis à jour avec tes écoutes, tu n'as pas activé iScrobbler au démarrage, cher Nioube-Vétéran
> On t'y attend d'oreille ferme
> ...




ok, j'y vais...je voulais d'aillleurs t'en parler sur Ichat...mais t'es jamais là.........
bon, j'y go....


----------



## yvos (27 Juin 2005)

sinon, ce matin, il y avait Oum Kalsoum, El hob el kolloh dans l'ipod..


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Juin 2005)

Là c'est Sigur Ròs "( )" - Untitled


----------



## purestyle (27 Juin 2005)

Simple Minds, New Gold Dream (81-82-83-84)


----------



## yvos (27 Juin 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là c'est Sigur Ròs "( )" - Untitled


J'adoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooore ce titre!

:love: 

vraiment.


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là c'est Sigur Ròs "( )" - Untitled





Enfin quelqu'un qui écoute de la bonne musique


----------



## mikoo (27 Juin 2005)

Là j'écoute "Dirge" de Death in Vegas... ça tripe toujours autant...


----------



## IceandFire (27 Juin 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> Simple Minds, New Gold Dream (81-82-83-84)


 ah ouais simple minds  :love:   alive the kiking !!!


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2005)

Scott Walker "the old man is back again" pour la ligne de basse à faire manger sa 6 cordes à bassman !


----------



## Virpeen (27 Juin 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là c'est Sigur Ròs "( )" - Untitled


Voilà quelqu'un de bien !  
Sigur Ros, c'est trop trop bon !  
Pour info, ils passent au Paléo Festival de Nyon (Suisse) le 23 juillet et, comme le rappellerait JPTK, ils sont aussi à Bruxelles le 14 juillet !!!  
Dans le même style (c'est-à-dire le meilleur de la zique du monde  ) : Menomena, Mùm, The Album Leaf, Gregor Samsa (merci qui ?   hein, JPTK ?  )... Si vous en connaissez d'autres (ma liste n'est pas exhaustive), à vous !


----------



## iNano (27 Juin 2005)

Le top du top du meilleur de la musique mondiale...


----------



## Virpeen (27 Juin 2005)

Ahhh, je te reconnais bien là, iNano ! Y'a un concert dans le coin bientôt ?


----------



## iNano (27 Juin 2005)

Tu fais bien de demander : ils seront à Dijon le 16 octobre...


----------



## FANREM (27 Juin 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> ah ouais simple minds  :love:   alive the kiking !!!



Jim Kerr, c'est pas  lui qui a epousé Patsie Kensit
Au moins , il aura fait quelque chose de bien. Parce que pour la musique, je veux pas dire, mais ca vieillit moyen  :rose:


----------



## Nobody (27 Juin 2005)

It's a Beautiful Day fut (et est toujours) mon groupe west-coast préféré aux côtés de l'Airplane mais loin devant le Dead. Les deux premiers morceaux de ce disque, "White Bird" et "Hot Summer Day", ont ce parfum précieux de tous les groupes californiens de l'époque qui jouaient énormément sur les harmonies vocales. Accents hispaniques des guitares, violon grinçant dans les graves (et évitant ainsi les accents crin-crin), batterie sourde et ronde, claviers en demi-teinte: l'espace sonore de I.A.B.D. sentait plus le soleil que la guérilla urbaine. Et il y a aussi ce fameux "Bombay Calling" qui fut ENTIEREMENT PIQUE PAR DEEP PURPLE pour en faire "Child in Time". Peu de personnes ont relevé ce pompage honteux des hard rockeux. Ca me rend très malheureux surtout quand je lis ou entends quelqu'un s'esbaudir sur le génie de ce morceau du Pourpre Profond. 

Aaaah... Il y avait bien longtemps que je n'avais pas secoué la poussière qui recouvre ce disque.
:love:







Je viens quand même de tomber sur cet "official bootleg" dont le titre est lourd de sens... Ah! les vilains cocos!


----------



## teo (27 Juin 2005)

_I'm a Little Dinosaur_ de Jonathan Richman & the Modern Lovers sur _Modern Lovers 'Live 77
_

Un pur moment de plaisir :love:




> I'm a Little Dinosaur
> 
> Well, I'm a little dinosaur
> I'm a little dinosaur
> ...


----------



## bateman (27 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _I'm a Little Dinosaur_ de Jonathan Richman & the Modern Lovers sur _Modern Lovers 'Live 77
> _
> 
> Un pur moment de plaisir :love:




le Jonathan que j'ai eu la chance de voir sur scène!.. :rose: 

téo, faudra qu'on se parle.


----------



## teo (27 Juin 2005)

bateman a dit:
			
		

> le Jonathan que j'ai eu la chance de voir sur scène!.. :rose:
> 
> téo, faudra qu'on se parle.



Je l'ai vu aussi, au Café de la Danse, découverte ce soir là, un peu sur le c** le Teo 


Autre style, maintenant:
Seb Fontaine, _Live from Manumission, Ibiza 04/08/2002_ &#8212; BBC Essential mix Live
J'y avais croisé Sonnyboy, effondré dans la psicine, entouré de (...)[modérons-nous](...) avec plein de [soyons sérieux] et maintenant, il fait celui qui m'a jamais vu quand je le croise dans la rue ou au bar, mais bon.. .
A l'époque il aimait le goudron... et les plumes le galopin


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Juin 2005)

Là c'est du tout bon : "Pure Pleasure Seeker" de Moloko sur l'album "Things To Do And Make" :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> completement d'accord....
> 
> tiens, un cd qui me rappelle de bon souvenir...:




des Australients :love: :love: :love:


----------



## purestyle (28 Juin 2005)

Washington Dead Cats, ! Go Vegetables Go !


----------



## sofiping (28 Juin 2005)

des fois je flash de suite avec des trucs .... pourtant c'est pas ..... entendu par hasard sur des ondes  .... et depuis , en boucle  :love:


----------



## teo (28 Juin 2005)

Parfait pour la nuit:

La version longue de _Outhouse (Original Long Mix)_, suivi par _The sky was pink (James Holden Remix)_ de Nathan Fake.

Quelques mp3 en freebies à télécharger sur son site


----------



## IceandFire (28 Juin 2005)

portishead intégrale :love: :style:


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Parfait pour la nuit:
> 
> La version longue de _Outhouse (Original Long Mix)_, suivi par _The sky was pink (James Holden Remix)_ de Nathan Fake.
> 
> Quelques mp3 en freebies à télécharger sur son site


Le remix de Holden est génial, ça fait des moi que je l'écoute dans l'tromé chaque matin, dommage qu'on l'entende trop en soirée !


----------



## bateman (28 Juin 2005)

*British Sea Power*, toujours..


----------



## IceandFire (28 Juin 2005)

hey bateman, british sea power c'est le morceau sur ton site dans music ???


----------



## IceandFire (28 Juin 2005)

ah non...j'ai trouvé : the field mice - sensitive .... c'est excellent j'adore....c'est mon style de zik !!! :love:


----------



## bateman (28 Juin 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> ah non...j'ai trouvé : the field mice - sensitive .... c'est excellent j'adore....c'est mon style de zik !!! :love:


 
et vi, the field mice, sarah records, les cerises sur les 45 tours, la Danceteria etc..


----------



## IceandFire (28 Juin 2005)

je veux cet album !! ainsi que les B.S.P  .....


----------



## teo (28 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Le remix de Holden est génial, ça fait des mois que je l'écoute dans l'tromé chaque matin, dommage qu'on l'entende trop en soirée !



faut que je me remette à sortir... 

j'étais trop naze dimanche en rentrant du Sud, mais y'avait la première de Cult, Tea Dance à la Cigale ce ouikende, ça avait l'air plutot excitant 


bateman:
_British Sea Power_, c'est quoi comme style ? les pochettes me font de l'effet...


Sinon, _Plastic Dream_ de Jaydee, sorry, c'est pas la 1ère fois.
Ce morceau est de la pure musique de drague


----------



## DandyWarhol (28 Juin 2005)

Moi en ce moment, c'est ça:






Mais j'aime pas trop en fait. Je préferais nettement le précédent...

*DW*


----------



## DandyWarhol (28 Juin 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> des fois je flash de suite avec des trucs .... pourtant c'est pas ..... entendu par hasard sur des ondes .... et depuis , en boucle :love:


 
C'est carrément un des titres les mieux de No Doubt celui ci!   

Mais underneath it all est superbe aussi.. surtout en version unplugged

*DW*


----------



## Patamach (28 Juin 2005)

Aujourd'hui c'est *Christian FENNESZ* ... qui compose sur MAC pour ne rien gacher au plaisir d'ecouter ses longues nappes electroniques ...


----------



## teo (28 Juin 2005)

là du vrai plaisir:
Last.fm: Personal Radio _lepurestyle_
_Bring Your Love Down (Didn't I)_ de Yazoo sur _Upstairs At Eric's_

et plein d'autres trucs que j'aime...
Happy Mondays, Depeche Mode, Massive Attack...


----------



## Berthold (28 Juin 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> It's a Beautiful Day fut (et est toujours) mon groupe west-coast préféré aux côtés de l'Airplane mais loin devant le Dead. Les deux premiers morceaux de ce disque, "White Bird" et "Hot Summer Day", ont ce parfum précieux de tous les groupes californiens de l'époque qui jouaient énormément sur les harmonies vocales. Accents hispaniques des guitares, violon grinçant dans les graves (et évitant ainsi les accents crin-crin), batterie sourde et ronde, claviers en demi-teinte: l'espace sonore de I.A.B.D. sentait plus le soleil que la guérilla urbaine. Et il y a aussi ce fameux "Bombay Calling" qui fut ENTIEREMENT PIQUE PAR DEEP PURPLE pour en faire "Child in Time". Peu de personnes ont relevé ce pompage honteux des hard rockeux. Ca me rend très malheureux surtout quand je lis ou entends quelqu'un s'esbaudir sur le génie de ce morceau du Pourpre Profond.
> 
> Aaaah... Il y avait bien longtemps que je n'avais pas secoué la poussière qui recouvre ce disque.
> :love:
> ...


Ah ben tiens, on en apprend de bonnes. Je viens de vérifier, effectivement, c'est plus que troublant ! On appelle ça du plagiat ?


----------



## MrStone (28 Juin 2005)

Et pendant ce temps je récupère aussi la dernière version d'iTunes... à moi les joies du podcasting tout-en-un :love:


----------



## teo (28 Juin 2005)

ça continue... Last.fm: Personal Radio _lepurestyle_

_Sub-Culture(Didn't I)_ de New Order sur _Low-Life_







Je devais l'avoir en K7 

Ensuite il me balance ça...

_Lucretia My Reflection_ de The Sisters of Mercy sur _A Slight Case Of Overbombing_






Tout ça sans pub... une merveille last.fm, moi je vous dis


----------



## purestyle (28 Juin 2005)

:rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## iTof (28 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> là du vrai plaisir:
> Last.fm: Personal Radio _lepurestyle_
> _Bring Your Love Down (Didn't I)_ de Yazoo sur _Upstairs At Eric's_
> 
> ...


 la personal radio de _lepurestyle_ est une vraie merveille... à écouter sur une chaîne Haute-Fidélité !   :love:
> teo, t'es fou ! Arrête de parler de last.fm ! Vont tous rappliquer ! 
c'est "trop de la balle de ouf ce truc la vrai ça arrache grave" :rateau:    :love:


----------



## teo (28 Juin 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:



Un des rares membres du groupe à avoir une _private radio_ et il fait le modeste... Bienfaiteur de la communauté, va ! 

  



_All I Ever Wanted_ de The Human League sur  _October 2001_


----------



## teo (28 Juin 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> la personal radio de _lepurestyle_ est une vraie merveille... à écouter sur une chaîne Haute-Fidélité !   :love:
> > teo, t'es fou ! Arrête de parler de last.fm ! Vont tous rappliquer !
> c'est "trop de la balle de ouf ce truc la vrai ça arrache grave" :rateau:    :love:




va falloir qu'on adopte une ligne politique cohérente cher iTof, là il y a divergence apparente !
Réunion du politburo dans l'heure...


----------



## Patamach (28 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Et pendant ce temps je récupère aussi la dernière version d'iTunes... à moi les joies du podcasting tout-en-un :love:



Très bon choix. 
Dans le même genre il y a aussi Radian - Juxtaposition (Sur Thrill Jockey): un peu moins jazzy, un peu plus electro, mais tout aussi efficace 






et ça parceque c comme ca et pi voila:


----------



## MrStone (28 Juin 2005)

Très bon Tortoise... l'autre je connais pas, mais ça mérite des recherches  

Sinon là c'est 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:


----------



## richard-deux (28 Juin 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Très bon choix.
> Dans le même genre il y a aussi Radian - Juxtaposition (Sur Thrill Jockey): un peu moins jazzy, un peu plus electro, mais tout aussi efficace



Je viens de faire une recherche à propos de ce groupe et cela à l'air d'être assez sympa.  

Vraiment plus éléctro que Skalpel.  

On peut écouter des extraits en allant visiter le site oueb de Radian.
http://www.radian.at/index_b.html


----------



## madlen (28 Juin 2005)

Future by Design / Long journey home > Un album "chill out  drum&bass" que j'ai acheté à londres il y a plusieur année, toujours aussi bon!!! :love:


----------



## yvos (28 Juin 2005)

bon, ba ce matin, c'était les Liars 







suivi de Shellac :love:






Ca recadre bien, comme dirait l'aut' 

Vivement le retour :love:


----------



## richard-deux (28 Juin 2005)

En ce moment:   






Désolé, je n'ai pas trouvé d'image plus petite. :rose: 

Enfin, là, on voit le nom de l'album et des auteurs.


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juin 2005)

actuellement , j'ecoute un truc comme ça....


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juin 2005)

non, en vrai, c'est ça....


----------



## pukmac (28 Juin 2005)

en ce moment High tone A.D.N. (Acid Dub Nucleik)


----------



## purestyle (28 Juin 2005)

Suburbia, We Are From


----------



## Nobody (28 Juin 2005)

LE disque des Têtes Parlantes. Quand il est sorti, croyez-moi, ma pile de disque en a pris un coup. Une série de morceaux qui collent les uns aux autres et un axe musical: David Byrne qui compose des chansons tout simplement, avec refrains et couplets, mais dont la teneur en créativité ne laisse place à aucun manque quand à l'apport des trois autres têtes: intelligence, solidité, naïveté, rationnalisme et esthétique. Talking Heads allait poursuivre sa route jusqu'à ce que son axe perde les pédales. Parce que ce mec est vraiment dingue. Il a le son réfléchi et le jeu désordonné de celui qui compose tout seul dans sa chambre de Manhattan avec un vrai spectacle sous les yeux et une seule guitare pour l'expliquer. Et cet album en contient des guitares; plein partout avec des sons moins rythmiques, plus distordus, plus ouverts donc d'une séduction plus évidente. Un album qui m'a marqué et qui n'a pas pris une seule ride. Un joyau.

:love:


----------



## bompi (29 Juin 2005)

Lequel ? Pour moi, il y en a deux, aux caractéristiques différentes mais que je n'arrive pas à départager :
"Fear of music" et "Remain in light". Tellement écoutés que les disques en étaient presque ajourés  
Je dirais que toutefois que "Remain of light" a ouvert beaucoup de champ à la musique pop, davantage que "Fear of music".

J'ajouterais à ce diabolique duo d'album (quiconque ne remue pas : du cul, des pieds, des mains et de tout le reste doit avoir des boules Quiès ...) le formidablissime et révolutionnaire "My life in the bush of ghosts" de Byrne et Eno. Album moins immédiatement connu mais dont l'influence dépasse de loin sa (relativement) discrète sortie. On peut par ailleurs regretter que Eno et Byrne aient choisi, pour le CD, un morceau ("Very very hungry") pour remplacer un autre du vinyle ("Qu'ran") bien meilleur à mon avis. [c'est un des rares morceaux que j'ai téléchargé de Kazaa ne sachant où le trouver légalement et sans doute pas sur iTunes !!]

Cela dit, j'écoute un disque de remixes de Bebel Gilberto : c'est assez fade et pas désagréable mais largement dispensable (néanmoins : pas cher ...). Le genre de disque où l'on se dit que les morceaux originaux sont bien meilleurs  L'avantage est quand même qu'un disque médiocre permet un étalonnage qualitatif : les chefs d'oeuvre en sortent renforcés, les bougres.

En dehors de ça, ce serait plutôt comme d'habitude : Thievery Corporation : "The Cosmic Game", Kraftwerk : "Minimum-maximum", Jon Hassell : "Maarifa street" et "Power Spot", Brian Eno : "Ambient 1 : Music for Airport", Federico Mompou "Piano works" et John Lewis : "Evolution". Sans oublier Fats Waller jouant "Squeeze me " (je le classe dans la catégorie des indétrônables ...)


----------



## bompi (29 Juin 2005)

Désolé : quand j'ai tapé mon message, la photo n'était pas visible 

Enfin, c'est un super album quand même ...


----------



## purestyle (29 Juin 2005)

Slowdive, Souvlaki Space Station


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juin 2005)

j'ecoutais ça....


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juin 2005)

mais je vais vite enchainer sur ça:


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juin 2005)

pour finir sur son ancien groupe....
et leur premier cd...


----------



## IceandFire (29 Juin 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> Slowdive, Souvlaki Space Station



slowdive  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## teo (29 Juin 2005)

pukmac a dit:
			
		

> en ce moment High tone A.D.N. (Acid Dub Nucleik)




Salut Pukmac ! et bienvenue sur MacGé

Les zamis faites lui bon accueil, il est inscrit, entre autres, dans le groupe macgeneration sur last.fm    

Depeche Mode et _Strange love (Bomb the Bass remix)_

Last.fm est en rade ce matin


----------



## IceandFire (29 Juin 2005)

oué remarques ya que toi qui pouvait connaitre aussi purestyle


----------



## IceandFire (29 Juin 2005)

là je démarre sur du coldplay : parachute.... :style:


----------



## richard-deux (29 Juin 2005)

Avant d'aller me coucher (levé depuis 1 heure du mat'), j'écoute un dEUS (Live op Lowlands 2004). 

01 Theme From Turnpike
02 Instant Street
03 Worst Case Scenario
04 Fell Of The Floor, Man
05 Suds And Soda
06 Nothing Really Ends
07 For The Roses
08 If You Don't Get What You Want


----------



## KARL40 (29 Juin 2005)

Hier je me suis écouté une vieillerie pop anglaise ....

Ca n'a pas trop mal vieilli finalement ...


----------



## KARL40 (29 Juin 2005)

Et vivement samedi que j'aille m'acheter le nouvel opus des SLEATER KINNEY !
De ce que j'ai pu lire, on revient à un son plus brut et sauvage ! 







RIOT GIRLS !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juin 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Ca me donne envie d'un p'tit crowded house...
> mais où est ce disque ?



Aaaaaah Crowded House. Quelle époque? Première ou deuxième (avec le frère Tim Finn en plus)?

et puis tu as les excellents albums des frères Finn et aussi ceux de Neil en solo qui sont super... :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (29 Juin 2005)

Avant d'aller manger....
*Wire Train "I will not fall".... *


----------



## IceandFire (29 Juin 2005)

et billy joel ?


----------



## teo (29 Juin 2005)

Last.fm: Personal Radio _lepurestyle_
_Here Comes the Rain Again_ de Eurythmics sur _Touch_


----------



## IceandFire (29 Juin 2005)

allez du sérieux avec Joe Jackson... :style: look sharp.... :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juin 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> allez du sérieux avec Joe Jackson... :style: look sharp.... :love:


 :love:  :love:  :love:


Moi, en ce moment, c'est ça:


----------



## iNano (29 Juin 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> et billy joel ?



J'adore Billy Joel!


----------



## MrStone (29 Juin 2005)

Là c'est _Harold of the Rocks_


Claypool est vraiment un malade :love:


----------



## IceandFire (29 Juin 2005)

Oué vincmyl aussi aime billy joel !!!      private joke :love:


----------



## iNano (29 Juin 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Oué vincmyl aussi aime billy joel !!!      private joke :love:


C'est un conscrit... ça doit venir de là...


----------



## teo (29 Juin 2005)

Last.fm: Personal Radio _lepurestyle_


_Closer_ de _Nine Inch Nails_ sur _And All That Could Have Been_

Je suis pas fan mais ce morceau est une tuerie 


Edit:
Même du français sur Last.fm

_Un Point C'est Toi_ de Zazie sur _Zen_


----------



## purestyle (29 Juin 2005)

ABC, How To Be A Zillionaire


----------



## purestyle (29 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Last.fm: Personal Radio _lepurestyle_
> 
> 
> _Closer_ de _Nine Inch Nails_ sur _And All That Could Have Been_
> ...



attends, tu vas bien tomber sur ZZtop, les Stray Cats ou George Michael et du coup ce sera moins cool


----------



## molgow (29 Juin 2005)

Tafta, groupe rock francophone (suisse). Peu connu, mais plutôt sympa dans leur genre.






http://www.tafta.ch


----------



## bompi (29 Juin 2005)

Là c'est "NP3", troisième disque de Nils Petter Molvaer.




C'est beau, ambient, groovy et jazz : le pied, quoi


----------



## teo (29 Juin 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> attends, tu vas bien tomber sur ZZtop, les Stray Cats ou George Michael et du coup ce sera moins cool




J'ai déjà eu !  trop fort !     :love: 


ZZ Top ça va une fois par décennie ! Stray Cats plusieurs fois par mois et Georgio, _it's so kitsch and I love it_, allez plusieurs fois par... quinzaine ! T'as du Wham et du Duran Duran aussi ?


----------



## Nobody (29 Juin 2005)

Est-ce que quelqu'un à une référence top pour un disque genre "musique du monde" afin que mon fiston puisse l'offrir à son instit'?


Merci d'avance pour votre colllllaboration scientifique!


----------



## yvos (29 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Là c'est _Harold of the Rocks_
> 
> 
> Claypool est vraiment un malade :love:



Je suis resté sur Sailing on a sea of cheese..


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juin 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que quelqu'un à une référence top pour un disque genre "musique du monde" afin que mon fiston puisse l'offrir à son instit'?
> 
> 
> Merci d'avance pour votre colllllaboration scientifique!



"I Patochi" un groupe polyphonique, dans lequel je fais toutes les voix...    

Sinon, le 1er album des Nouvelles Polyphonies Corses... Même John cale et Sakamoto s'y étaient collés  
http://d.hatena.ne.jp/images/diary/h/huraibou/2004-01-31.jpg


----------



## KARL40 (29 Juin 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que quelqu'un à une référence top pour un disque genre "musique du monde" afin que mon fiston puisse l'offrir à son instit'?
> 
> 
> Merci d'avance pour votre colllllaboration scientifique!


 
Si tu souhaites quelque chose de plus mélancolique (il est difficile de traduire "saudade"), une relecture du "fado" portugais, tu peux jeter un coup d'oeil à MADREDEUS http://www.madredeus.com/entrada.asp##


----------



## Nobody (29 Juin 2005)

Celui-ci?






Ok, merci, super sympa d'avoir répondu si vite.   

Sinon, "In Paradisu" est bon aussi?


----------



## Nobody (29 Juin 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Si tu souhaites quelque chose de plus mélancolique (il est difficile de traduire "saudade"), une relecture du "fado" portugais, tu peux jeter un coup d'oeil à MADREDEUS http://www.madredeus.com/entrada.asp##


 
Ah ben oui! Madredeus! J'y pensions plus! Merci!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juin 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Celui-ci?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le 1er est plus orienté "World Music", moins roots...


----------



## Nobody (29 Juin 2005)

Plus accessible, tu veux dire?


Edit: j'aime pas ces messages:



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à PATOCHMAN.


​


----------



## MrStone (29 Juin 2005)

parfait pour la sieste


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juin 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Plus accessible, tu veux dire?



Oui; c'est ce que j'entendais par " moins roots"


----------



## Nobody (29 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Oui; c'est ce que j'entendais par "roots"


 
 

On ne donne pas du lard aux cochons, hein?


----------



## KARL40 (29 Juin 2005)

Sinon, pour quelque chose de (beaucoup) plus "roots", il y a SEPULTURA  






Mais c'est "légèrement" plus ... métallique !!


----------



## MrStone (29 Juin 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, pour quelque chose de (beaucoup) plus "roots", il y a SEPULTURA
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Au moins ça ne manque pas d'instruments traditionnels


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juin 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, pour quelque chose de (beaucoup) plus "roots", il y a SEPULTURA
> 
> 
> 
> ...




   Bienvenu, quand j'ai besoin de me faire sauter les bouchons de serumen...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juin 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> On ne donne pas du lard aux cochons, hein?



Vas-y! Traite l'instit de ton gosse de truie, pendant que tu y es...


----------



## yvos (29 Juin 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, pour quelque chose de (beaucoup) plus "roots", il y a SEPULTURA
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'aurais dis guttural, plutôt 

en même temps, il y a par ci par là des indiens qui chantent


----------



## Nobody (29 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Vas-y! Traite l'instit de ton gosse de truie, pendant que tu y es...


 

Excellent!!! Je vais y penser! Surtout que c'est un homme!!!
   




			
				KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, pour quelque chose de (beaucoup) plus "roots", il y a SEPULTURA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Oui, d'accord. Mais non.


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juin 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juin 2005)

et hop...


----------



## IceandFire (29 Juin 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, pour quelque chose de (beaucoup) plus "roots", il y a SEPULTURA
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tiens amusant je viens juste de le rajouter dans mon itunes


----------



## IceandFire (29 Juin 2005)

sinon la c'est le dernier coldplay, j'espère recevoir la même claque qu'avec les 2 premiers... :style: :love:


----------



## kitetrip (29 Juin 2005)

Découvert au hasard lors d'une soirée, je suis devenu fan ! !






Il s'agit du groupe québequois *Mig* ! Prenez une chanteuse qui parle français, anglais et arabe, ajoutez des rythmes trip-hop, des mélodies orientales et ça vous donne une musique calme et évoutante :love: 
Juste une reprise : Bob Marley (Concrete Jungle) mais on est très loin de l'original.

Mention spéciale pour "Sad Society Song", calme et dotée d'un air qui vous reste dans la tête pendan deux jours  . 

A écouter au moins une fois 
Perso, ce n'était pas mon type de musique (j'étais plutôt System, la Rue Kétanou et Wriggles) mais cette album est venu s'ajouter dans ma playlist très variée


----------



## macmarco (29 Juin 2005)

Juste là, en ce moment, je découvre i   :love:







Un grand merci à la personne qui me la fait découvrir !   :love:


----------



## purestyle (29 Juin 2005)

un classique


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (29 Juin 2005)

Un bout de ma playlist du moment:


*Gary Jules* - _Mad World_
*Eric Clapton* - _Layla (Unplugged)_
*Jimi Hendrix* - _Purple Haze_
*Bobby Hebb* - _Sunny_
*Cat Stevens* - _Wild World_
*Keziah Jones* - _Beautiful Emilie_
*John Mayer* - _Clarity_


----------



## molgow (29 Juin 2005)

En ce moment :

Deportivo - Parmi eux


----------



## pukmac (29 Juin 2005)

de l'electro lusituanienne!

stealing orchestra


----------



## KARL40 (30 Juin 2005)

Là j'écoute .... une conférence téléphonique !! C'est nul !!


----------



## KARL40 (30 Juin 2005)

Je confirme que c'est nul : on entend plus les mecs qui font des travaux à coté !!


----------



## IceandFire (30 Juin 2005)

ah moi si au contraire..;le marteau piqueur  ... je fous "goodbye stranger" à fond


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

Là j'écoute





C'est tranquille, et ça me donne l'impression d'être à Paris  (j'irai, dans deux mois c'est bon  )


----------



## teo (30 Juin 2005)

Last.fm: Personal Radio _lepurestyle_

_Theme from S-Xpress_ de S-Xpress
1987 ou 88, c'est ça ?  

A l'époque, on disait  _de toute façon la house ça durera pas (comme les musiques électroniques)_, et NRJ interdisait l'acid-house à l'antenne pour faire plaisir aux réacs.


----------



## IceandFire (30 Juin 2005)

NRJ à toujours été naze  ....


----------



## iNano (30 Juin 2005)

Et que pensez vous de :


----------



## teo (30 Juin 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Revenons sur terre.
> Ce truc est fantastique :love: a écouter de toute urgence
> en plus la jaquette tue




quel genre ?


----------



## IceandFire (30 Juin 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Et que pensez vous de :




Que du bien    :love:


----------



## purestyle (30 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Last.fm: Personal Radio _lepurestyle_
> 
> _Theme from S-Xpress_ de S-Xpress
> 1987 ou 88, c'est ça ?
> ...




je trouve que le mode aléatoire de last.fm répète trop souvent les mêmes titres, par rapport à d'autres...


----------



## MrStone (30 Juin 2005)

The Herbaliser, _Blow your headphones_


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> The Herbaliser, _Blow your headphones_


Herbaliser, très bon choix  
Surtout "Put it on tape", très... relaxant...


----------



## MrStone (30 Juin 2005)

Quelqu'un a eu des nouvelles de Skye Edwards récemment ???


----------



## richard-deux (30 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un a eu des nouvelles de Skye Edwards récemment ???



C'est vrai que cela fait longtemps que je ne la vois plus, le matin, à la boulangerie.  

"La chanteuse décide de tenter l'aventure en solo." 

Source


----------



## r0rk4l (30 Juin 2005)

Pour ma part c'est "TTC - Ceci n'est pas un album" pour le moment, des lyrics enflammés sur des beats délirants!


----------



## richard-deux (30 Juin 2005)

En ce moment et pour toujours.  
'tain, je crois que je n'arriverai pas à me désintoxiquer de ce chanteur. :style:


----------



## IceandFire (30 Juin 2005)

je connais de nom..;mais jamais entendu...c'est quel style ya moyen d'écouter un mp3 sur son site ou autre...?


----------



## MrStone (30 Juin 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que cela fait longtemps que je ne la vois plus, le matin, à la boulangerie.
> 
> "La chanteuse décide de tenter l'aventure en solo."
> 
> Source




Mouais, en gros on n'en sait pas plus l'un que l'autre  
C'est marrant la presse... il y a quelques semaines j'ai lu un article très-très comparable dans un canard français (je ne pourrais plus dire lequel, merci les flux rss  ) C'était quasiment mot pour mot.... ou alors l'auteur du papier l'a vendu à toute la presse francophone  



Sinon là c'est 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:
Tiens, y'a une autre tigresse là :love: Gail-Ann Dorsey, bassiste de talent


----------



## madlen (30 Juin 2005)

Pour changer je fais peter un M live au Spectrum, vraiment chouette


----------



## MrStone (30 Juin 2005)

La Stup' Danse
_Putain d'merde ça balance_ :rateau:

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## teo (30 Juin 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> je trouve que le mode aléatoire de last.fm répète trop souvent les mêmes titres, par rapport à d'autres...




Oui, surtout si comme moi, tu écoutes une Private radio du feu de dieu et que tu cliques comme un taré sur _love_ sur un titre sur trois 

Faut que je me calme.





Bon, là c'est une série liste intelligente aléatoire _Thievery Corporation_

_The State of the Union_ sur The richest man in Babylon

Ces gars sont trop forts.
 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

Qui est-ce? Meg & Jack white, of course


----------



## IceandFire (30 Juin 2005)

oué les vrais / faux sister brother


----------



## IceandFire (30 Juin 2005)

bon j'en ai marre de mixé au pacha moi... please help me  allez les doors...sortez les herbes de provences et le gin'to ou même de la bonne binouze...manque plus qu'une chaise longue et ...  je vous laisse ... :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (30 Juin 2005)

Pour quand on bosse tard le soir....
*PJ HARVEY*  !!!


----------



## IceandFire (30 Juin 2005)

Pas seulement   :love: ...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (30 Juin 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Pas seulement   :love: ...


Oui oui... pas seulement evidemment !!!


----------



## yvos (30 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> La Stup' Danse
> _Putain d'merde ça balance_ :rateau:
> 
> :love: :love: :love:






    :love: 


"quoi, des mecs dans Casimir, mais qu'est ce que c'est que ces conneries!...."

en ce moment, chez moi, ça:


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Juin 2005)

Ca faisait longtemps  :


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Ca faisait longtemps  :


Toi j'taime bien, toi  
On boit la même chose (le martini  ) et on écoute le même son  
Bien, c'est bien ça


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Juin 2005)

Et maintenant, c'est Lik-id, un p'tit groupe de métal, qui vient de gagner le tremplin emergenza à Paris, ce week end.
Vraiment bien, mais faut aimer le métal hien


----------



## MrStone (30 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> 
> "quoi, des mecs dans Casimir, mais qu'est ce que c'est que ces conneries!...."
> ...



Dans mes bras !!!
Toute ma jeunesse  


T'as pas un vieux Dinosaur Jr ou un Mudhoney qui traîne au fond d'un tiroir des fois ? :love: Histoire que la boucle soit bouclée  


Allez tiens, un vieux coup de spleen 






Et après, retour au Monastère et ses 60 prières


----------



## purestyle (30 Juin 2005)

Je cherche désespérement un truc vu et entendu quand j'étais petit dans Champs Elysées le samedi au début des 80's, c'est Graziano "Un Homme Sans Opinion".


----------



## Gregg (30 Juin 2005)

Je suis devenu fan de musique Latine  :love:  :love:


----------



## yvos (30 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Dans mes bras !!!
> Toute ma jeunesse
> 
> 
> ...



Mudhoney.. :love: j'ai arrêté d'aimer à Every good boy deserves fudge (même si j'ai les suivants), qui tourne régulièrement sur ma platine, quand j'ai ma période youkoulélé:







Quant à Dinosaur Jr, il a commencé sa chute avec Green Mind, mais bon Freak scene, tout ça :love:


----------



## energizer (30 Juin 2005)

​


----------



## pukmac (1 Juillet 2005)

maintenant jello Biafra with the melvin pour s'endormir


----------



## IceandFire (1 Juillet 2005)

il viennent de passer dans tracks les melvins  avec le chanteur ozzborne (de la famille mais sans l'argent et avec plus de cervelle !  dixit himself  ) on dirait tahiti bob dans les simpsons  PTR


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Juillet 2005)

"Morose" de Stéréo Total ; avant de sombrer...
Françoise Cactus ; je me marie avec toi quand tu veux... :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## teo (1 Juillet 2005)

Last.fm: Personal Radio _lepurestyle_


_New Gold Dream_ de Simple Minds sur _QCD_


----------



## MrStone (1 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Mudhoney.. :love: j'ai arrêté d'aimer à Every good boy deserves fudge (même si j'ai les suivants), qui tourne régulièrement sur ma platine, quand j'ai ma période youkoulélé:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




J'aurais pas dit mieux   



Sinon pour bien commencer la journée : 






:love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Juillet 2005)

:love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## richard-deux (1 Juillet 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> je connais de nom..;mais jamais entendu...c'est quel style ya moyen d'écouter un mp3 sur son site ou autre...?



Si tu veux te faire une idée, regarde juste en dessous (ma signature).  

Je te propose d'aller directement dans la section vidéos, j'y ai mis des concerts de 2001 à 2005.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (1 Juillet 2005)

Poum pouloum pouloum...


----------



## KARL40 (1 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Quant à Dinosaur Jr, il a commencé sa chute avec Green Mind, mais bon Freak scene, tout ça :love:


 
Il reste quand même celui-ci à sauver : 






Et la chanson "not the same" qui me fait fondre à chaque fois ... 

A propos de PAVEMENT, quelqu'un à écouter le dernier CD de S. Malkmus ?


----------



## Freelancer (1 Juillet 2005)

Bryce Kulak, "Welcome" enfin arrivé (une dizaine de jours depuis le départ de Portland).
6 titres pour les amateurs de Divine Comedy (les premiers albums) et de Rufus Wainwright :love: :love: :love:


----------



## richard-deux (1 Juillet 2005)

En ce moment: The Understanding de Röyksopp.


----------



## iNano (1 Juillet 2005)

The Divine Comedy


----------



## IceandFire (1 Juillet 2005)

et la reprise des lemonheads de mrs Robinson alors ??? c'est du boudin aux tayaux ???


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (1 Juillet 2005)

Bon.. on se motive avant le WE...


----------



## pukmac (1 Juillet 2005)

drixxen le triptik works


----------



## MrStone (1 Juillet 2005)

Une compilation des premières heures chez Studio One... :love:


----------



## bompi (1 Juillet 2005)

Y a-t-il plus beau que "Sweet Georgia Brown" joué au piano solo par John Lewis (dans "Evolution") ?
Non ...


----------



## richard-deux (1 Juillet 2005)

Allez, on ne change pas une équipe qui gagne.  





                                                                      :love:


----------



## yvos (1 Juillet 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Il reste quand même celui-ci à sauver :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ok ok , on repêche cet album de glam rock


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (1 Juillet 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Y a-t-il plus beau que "Sweet Georgia Brown" joué au piano solo par John Lewis (dans "Evolution") ?
> Non ...


Oui môssieur il y a plus beau...
Burt Bacharach avec : *"What the world needs now":love:*  (Dans Austin Powers)


----------



## KARL40 (1 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ok ok , on repêche cet album de glam rock


 
C'est pas gentil ça ! Mais alors vraiment pas gentil !!  

Par contre, ton avatar est terrible :love: 
Je vais me mettre un p'tit Sonic Youth pour rentrer tiens


----------



## pukmac (1 Juillet 2005)

Ez3kiel  barb4ry


----------



## Le Gognol (1 Juillet 2005)

SaoParis...

Mais c'est pas encore sorti.  :love: 

'+


----------



## Malow (1 Juillet 2005)

tout de suite maintenant, on écoute Israel Vibration, Live again....un délice...


----------



## teo (1 Juillet 2005)

C'est marrant, quand je bossais chez un label indépendant qui a les droits sur IV, j'ai été chargé de remettre au format 9 ou 10 CD de ce groupe. Ils doivent être encore sous cellophane dans ma discothèque. J'ai peut-être aussi un DVD qu'ils ont sorti y'a 2 ans, un live. Enfin, pas sur, je l'ai peut-être refilé à mon cousin.
Mon dernier boulot avant de me faire gentiment remercier 
Faudrait que je les écoute quand même.

Là je me fais une série de DM - Remixes 81-04 pour motiver mes cellules grises :love:   

_Enjoy the silence (Timo Maas' Extended Remix)_ Depeche Mode _Remixes 81-04 (Disc 2)_

© Nous ne dormirons pas demain


----------



## ficelle (1 Juillet 2005)

la c'est neneh cherry sur nova, en direct de la scène bastille pour la dernière des nuits zébrés de Nova.

all night long   

au moins, on sait ou est purestyle


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2005)

Moi c'est feeder:love:, encore et toujours. Echo park et polythene des albums à découvrir :love:.

Oh mais qu'est ce que c'est que ça     :








Décidémment ce groupe a tout pour lui...sauf le succès 


Vous aurez compris que je sui totalement fan :love:

Des aperçus du dernier album ici : Player

Les albums que je cite sont très différents de ce dernier


----------



## Gregg (2 Juillet 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> la c'est neneh cherry sur nova, en direct de la scène bastille pour la dernière des nuits zébrés de Nova.
> 
> all night long
> 
> au moins, on sait ou est purestyle





Très bon tout ca , je connaissais pas cette interface


----------



## bompi (2 Juillet 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Oui môssieur il y a plus beau...
> Burt Bacharach avec : *"What the world needs now":love:*  (Dans Austin Powers)



Pas d'accord, na ! Burt B. c'est bien mais ça reste encore un peu guimauveux (surtout quand c'est lui qui joue).

Maintenant j'écoute Lalo Schifrin dans une réédition en un seul CD de vieux enregistrements parisiens de Schifrin et d'Astor Piazzolla. Même que Martial Solal tout jeunet accompage Astor P.
Ce n'est pas révolutionnaire ni complètement achevé mais déjà bien sympa.


----------



## purestyle (2 Juillet 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> la c'est neneh cherry sur nova, en direct de la scène bastille pour la dernière des nuits zébrés de Nova.
> 
> all night long
> 
> au moins, on sait ou est purestyle




il est chez lui, rentré tout seul comme un loser


----------



## teo (2 Juillet 2005)

série Cole Porter.

Immense ce gars.
Là c'est Ella et _All through the night_ qui le chante


----------



## IceandFire (2 Juillet 2005)

Lalo shiffrin :love: bullit.... :love: et bien d'autres !!!
burt kitsch mais que dire de lloyd weeber ?


----------



## pukmac (2 Juillet 2005)

the snobs un groupe que je vous conseille et en plus en creative common 

http://huntingbears.free.fr/discographie.htm


----------



## IceandFire (2 Juillet 2005)

allez déjeuner paix du plus célèbre suisse  et là nirvana nevermind...


----------



## IceandFire (2 Juillet 2005)

Mon adolescence  :love: Yeah !  :love:




Les STRAY CATS... UN best of qui envoie du gros  :love: 
j'avais les badges, les creepers, le drapeau sudiste..je voulais me faire tatouer la tête de chat ...


----------



## IceandFire (2 Juillet 2005)

Celle là :


----------



## macarel (2 Juillet 2005)

Pour résister à cette chaleur dans le calme (34°C  à l'hombre quandmême :love: ), 
Big Calm de DIDO (oui, oui, je sais, mais j'aime bien)


----------



## Berthold (2 Juillet 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> allez déjeuner paix du plus célèbre suisse


*Guillaume Tell ?*


----------



## Patamach (2 Juillet 2005)

Une tuerie jamais egalée


----------



## IceandFire (2 Juillet 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> *Guillaume Tell ?*



non  le mien chante et à un esprit beaucoup moins "envahissant"


----------



## KARL40 (2 Juillet 2005)

Un truc de cinglés : le "dark side of the moon" des Pink Floyd version reggae/dub ! 






Excellente curiosité ...


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Juillet 2005)

Remixé par Docevil...


----------



## pukmac (2 Juillet 2005)

Le podcast du wooster collective


----------



## teo (3 Juillet 2005)

_Röyksopp_ et leur nouvel album _The Understanding_.

Acheté hier.
Pas encore entièrement écouté mais excellent, puissant et tout ce qu'il faut, là où il faut. Beaucoup plus dance-floor que le précédent.
Il va tourner en boucle.
Tant qu'à faire si vous vous avez le choix, la version avec 2e CD Bonus vaut vraiment la peine.
En cherchant le visuel, j'ai vu qu'il y avait un DVD de Röyksopp+Sigur Ross. Quelqu'un l'a eu entre les mains ?






_Attention: EMI anti-copie. Mais pas de pb cette fois-ci à le convertir en aac sur ma bécane. Pas de craquement à l'écoute. Ouf. ca m'aurait embêté de devoir booter sous 9 pour le passer en mp3._


----------



## teo (3 Juillet 2005)

pukmac a dit:
			
		

> Le podcast du wooster collective (...)



Salut pukmac, j'arrive pas à trouver "wooster collective" sur le Store ?
Tu fais comment ? Y a t'il un lien que tu pourrais copier et nous donner ?


----------



## IceandFire (3 Juillet 2005)

concert live 8 london U2 miam :love:....


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> concert live 8 london U2 miam :love:....





merci !!! J'avais completement oublier de regarder la 6


----------



## IceandFire (3 Juillet 2005)

you're welcome  en plus t'as rien raté...le meilleur commence....


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> you're welcome  en plus t'as rien raté...le meilleur commence....





Merci mais Coldplay ...


----------



## IceandFire (3 Juillet 2005)

oué ya pas que ça


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (3 Juillet 2005)

_The Ermit
*Nouvelles Lectures Cosmopolites*_


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> oué ya pas que ça





Tu étais la bas ? où tu vis en France ?


----------



## teo (3 Juillet 2005)

Pitch/work/fork a dit:
			
		

> _The Ermit
> *Nouvelles Lectures Cosmopolites*_



Welcome back my friend   





Avant d'aller dormir, je termine avec le trio _Gérard Lesne, Shazz & Massa_ sur _Human?_

Belle coopération électro avec une très belle voix lyrique

_Coup de gueule:_
L'album de Mich Gerber dont je vous avais parlé, acheté 20 ou 22 ¤ il y a trois semaines à la Fnac de Valence est aujourd'hui à la Fnac des Halles à 4¤ avec les mauvaises compil naze... ou comment flinguer un artiste et son travail. Je sais pas qui est son distributeur en France, mais moi, j'en changerai... 
Ce qui me gêne le plus, c'est pas le prix, c'est l'emplacement...

En tout cas précipitez vous pour l'acheter, cet album est vraiment excellent :love:


----------



## supermoquette (3 Juillet 2005)

moi un rimix de cristian vogel :love.


----------



## teo (3 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> NB : *20 ou 22¤*, c'est y compris _The Alèm's Moutarde's Member Privilège Exclusive Card© Reduk_ ?
> :rose:    :mouais:



prix public...


----------



## macarel (3 Juillet 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Pour résister à cette chaleur dans le calme (34°C  à l'hombre quandmême :love: ),
> Big Calm de DIDO (oui, oui, je sais, mais j'aime bien)


Pfff, 34°C plus la pergola plus la bière et une cigarette exotique m'ont fait perdre la tête apparement, Big Calm= Morcheeba of course :rose:


----------



## ficelle (3 Juillet 2005)

Del, the funky homosapiens... premier album de 1991 de la voix hip hop du clint estwood de gorillaz   

... suivi de 3 feet high and rising de De La Soul...

suivi du Bizzare Ride des Pharcyde   

hip... hop...


----------



## macinside (3 Juillet 2005)

pukmac a dit:
			
		

> Le podcast du wooster collective



tiens le texte de la pochette me fais penser a kraftwerk et le robot de droite et tout droit issue de Gumm :love:

depuis une heure c'est ça


----------



## teo (3 Juillet 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> ... suivi de 3 feet high and rising de De La Soul...



_Il est l'heure de déjeuner... qu'y a t'il à manger ? Des saucisses..._

Après, le rap et le hip hop ont perdu le sens de l'humour.

Et c'est bien dommage.




Là, j'écoute Archive, _Unplugged_, dernier achat en date non encore écouté


_Oui, je dis ['a:kaiv] et pas [aR&#402;iv], c'est pas très grave _


----------



## pukmac (3 Juillet 2005)

http://www.woostercollective.com/ 

le podcast http://feeds.feedburner.com/WoosterPodcasts 
je vous conseille le mix d'alexone


----------



## pukmac (3 Juillet 2005)

ca me fait aussi penser à Kraftwerk

que jj'ecoute d'ailleur en ce moment


----------



## loustic (3 Juillet 2005)

Et pourquoi pas des vieux sons suaves ?

Norton Express 

Un petit coup de jeune à des vieilleries...


----------



## IceandFire (3 Juillet 2005)

le best of de ks choice très sympa...


----------



## yvos (3 Juillet 2005)

Leaves and sand, des Boo Radleys, sur cet album :








:love:


----------



## teo (3 Juillet 2005)

_Equinoxe_ et _Oxygene_ de Jean-Michel Jarre.

Ca faisait longtemps

On est loin de ses stériles folies grandiloquentes de ces dernières années


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _Equinoxe_ et _Oxygene_ de Jean-Michel Jarre.
> 
> Ca faisait longtemps
> 
> On est loin de ses stériles folies grandiloquentes de ces dernières années



On est un peu loin de tout d'ailleur...


----------



## purestyle (3 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _Equinoxe_ et _Oxygene_ de Jean-Michel Jarre.
> 
> Ca faisait longtemps
> 
> On est loin de ses stériles folies grandiloquentes de ces dernières années





saviez vous que pendant ses fameux concerts des 80's, en coulisses il y avait 2 magnétos 24 pistes qui tournaient et jouaient 90% de ce que vous entendiez, (en syncro au cas où l'un des deux tombait en panne, l'autre prend le relai).


----------



## mado (4 Juillet 2005)

Méthode coué ?  
En tous cas, là c'est ça :


----------



## IceandFire (4 Juillet 2005)

bon choix  :style:


----------



## toys (4 Juillet 2005)

emilie simon 

je le trouve reposant s'est fou


----------



## Avril-VII (4 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour à tous !
Là j'écoute the Killers
Au fait, j'ai installé iScrocbbler sur mon powerbook 
Ca va enfin fonctionner ma page sur last.fm...
Ensuite reste à voir le délais d'actualisation.


----------



## MrStone (4 Juillet 2005)

Merci à celui/celle qui m'a fait découvrir ça :







J'ai de grosses lacunes en mémoire des noms... j'espère qu'il se reconnaîtra donc  :love:







Edit pour les cochons du forum : malgré la pochette, ça n'a rien de sexuel :rateau:


----------



## teo (4 Juillet 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous !
> Là j'écoute the Killers
> Au fait, j'ai installé iScrocbbler sur mon powerbook
> Ca va enfin fonctionner ma page sur last.fm...
> Ensuite reste à voir le délais d'actualisation.




"un certain temps" comme dirait l'autre... 



_Well Well Well _du Tigre sur _Feminist sweepstakes_


_Purestyle: non je ne savais pas _


----------



## teo (4 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Jeanne Moreau.
> :love:
> :love:
> :love:
> :love:




Après Le Tigre...

Tu me fais des envies... Roberto... 
Jeanne Moreau _Master serie_

Je me rappelle d'un _Apostrophes_ fin des années 80 où tout les hommes du plateau louchaient sur ses jambes... Pivot savait plus quoi faire... et cette voix... ces jambes 
Grande dame comme on dit.

Allez _Le Tourbillon de la vie_, Paroles de G.Bassiak et musique: Georges Delerue
La BO de Jules et Jim



> Elle avait des bagues à chaque doigt,
> Des tas de bracelets autour des poignets,
> Et puis elle chantait avec une voix
> Qui, sitôt, m'enjôla.
> ...


----------



## lumai (4 Juillet 2005)

Après un peu d'électro, Susheela Raman...





:love:


Je me suis toujours demandée si elle avait un lien avec l'inventeur de la spectroscopie Raman


----------



## teo (4 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Après un peu d'électro, Susheela Raman...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




rhoollà...
je me sens ignare des fois... 


_Au fait: pitipoissondemain ?_


Thievery Corporation: _Sounds from the thivery hi-fi_


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Merci à celui/celle qui m'a fait découvrir ça :



Pourquoi, tu ne pratiquais pas le pinçage de téton?     






Ok, je sors...


----------



## sofiping (4 Juillet 2005)

:love:


----------



## lumai (4 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> rhoollà...
> je me sens ignare des fois...


Pour ce qui est de Susheela et pas du prix nobel, j'ai rajouté un lien vers la page de son site où il y a des titres de cet album en écoute. 




			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> _Au fait: pitipoissondemain ?_


_
Vi vi ! Si on rate pas la route ! _


----------



## MrStone (4 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi, tu ne pratiquais pas le pinçage de téton?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ahem...


Je ne résiste pas à poster l'image du volume 2, pour mettre le doigt là où ça fait mal


----------



## sofiping (4 Juillet 2005)

et pour rester dans le même bain , apres je mettrai celui la .... ça fesait longtemps  :love:


----------



## teo (4 Juillet 2005)

Souvenir:
_Tu croyais_ de Jean Bart sur: _Affaire classée avec fracas et pertes, j'en ai trop vu, des murs et des pas vertes_


J'adore ce morceau

(un Suisse)


----------



## IceandFire (4 Juillet 2005)

encore le best of des ks choice  :love: au fait Fab as-tu acheté  les : 

TOKYO/OVERTONES ???    :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Juillet 2005)

pas encore, j'attends d'avoir rebranché ma chaine.

Super ton icone Stray Cats!!!!    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (4 Juillet 2005)

Merci Yeah !   :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Juillet 2005)

:love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (4 Juillet 2005)

oué un de mes premiers vinyls  :love: ....


----------



## Patamach (4 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Merci à celui/celle qui m'a fait découvrir ça :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'crois bien que c'est moi 
mais ca date dis donc ...
Essaye le vol2 il n'est pas mal non plus.


----------



## MrStone (4 Juillet 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> j'crois bien que c'est moi
> mais ca date dis donc ...
> Essaye le vol2 il n'est pas mal non plus.


 Je me disais bien...   
Oui, ça date d"il y a quelques pages... chuis un peu long à la détente des fois 

Et pour le 2 c'est fait aussi :love:


----------



## yvos (4 Juillet 2005)

DJ Vadim, life from the other side:









yo


----------



## KARL40 (4 Juillet 2005)

_I want to get high-so high !_ 
_I want to get high-so high !_ 
_I want to get high-so high !_ 
_I want to get high-so high !_ 








 :love:


----------



## yvos (4 Juillet 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> _I want to get high-so high !_
> _I want to get high-so high !_
> _I want to get high-so high !_
> _I want to get high-so high !_
> ...



 :love: 


yo quiero fumar, fumar..
yo quiero fumar, fumar..
yo quiero fumar, fumar..


----------



## teo (4 Juillet 2005)

_DJ Mix @ Kiss FM, London _&#8212; Sasha & John Digweed	Mix

Une vieille K7 ramenée par le frère d'un pote anglais vers 1995.

Passée en mp3 car c'est trop bon et que la cassette s'abimait trop.


y'a un excellent mix basé sur un morceau de PM Dawn qui commence. Trop bien, très sombre...  :love:


----------



## Patamach (5 Juillet 2005)

avant de m'endormir ...


----------



## IceandFire (5 Juillet 2005)

valeur sure : nevermind


----------



## MrStone (5 Juillet 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> avant de m'endormir ...




Rha :love: :love: :love:

Pour la peine je vais me mettre un coup de : 





:style:


----------



## Patamach (5 Juillet 2005)

Ce matin j'ai décidé d'ecouter la house midtempo voluptueuse de Luomo (aka Vladislav Delay ex batteur de jazz), surnommé par nos amis d'outre manche le Phil Spector de la musique electronique "dansante"  ... tout un programme


----------



## purestyle (5 Juillet 2005)

Bernard Edwards + Nile Rodgers + Bob Clearmountain =


----------



## Gregg (5 Juillet 2005)

En ce moment Radiohead


----------



## MrStone (5 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Nobody (5 Juillet 2005)

Bon, je suis un fan inconditionnel de Dio. Même le "Love is all" avec le Butterfly's Ball de Glovers, j'ai aimé, c'est vous dire!  Alors cet album, pour moi, c'est un des tout meilleurs de Black Sabbath. On oublie Ozzy sans problème. Quelles compositions sur ce disque! Des perles, je vous dis, des perles! Une musique inspirée, des instrumentistes au faite de leur art, un son énorme, que demande le peuple? Vraiment, un disque de hard intelligent, ce qui n'est pas toujours monnaie courante, il faut bien l'avouer. Mais avec cet album, vous n'avez pas le sentiment d'écouter idiot. Si vous prêtez l'oreille à chaque instrument séparément, vous avez l'impression que chacun est le soliste. Il règne une inventivité terrible dans ce disque: l'émulation a dû être impressionnante. Pour un résultat fabuleux.
J'aime.


----------



## teo (5 Juillet 2005)

Placebo, _Special needs_ sur _Sleeping with ghosts_




Juste avant, special dedicace à sb, _Where is my man_ de Eartha Kitt sur _Where is my man- The best of Eartha Kitt_


----------



## toys (5 Juillet 2005)

camille sa trip un peut et sa repose les lob du cervreaux bien qu'il marche pas beaucoup se soir


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Juillet 2005)

mince, c'est lepurfils qui va faire la gueule....  

bon, j'ecoute ....


----------



## toys (6 Juillet 2005)

je suis passé sur un petit madona qui sonne comme s'est pas permit j ai jammais entendu un album avec un aussi bon son!


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Juillet 2005)

bonne nuit....


----------



## macmarco (6 Juillet 2005)

Pour la sérénité de la nuit.


----------



## toys (6 Juillet 2005)

françe inter y a plus que ça!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :love:


----------



## Gregg (6 Juillet 2005)

Pour me reveiller , une musique douce comme du The Servant avec Liquefy :love:


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (6 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mince, c'est lepurfils qui va faire la gueule....
> 
> bon, j'ecoute ....



* No cars go* 

sur


----------



## Caddie Rider (6 Juillet 2005)

NOFX - Freedom like a shopping car...  

"Not freedom like america freedom like a shopping cart"


J'adore ce groupe... 


Sinon pour Cypress Hill... les premiers albums sont tellement TERRRRRRIBBBLES...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (6 Juillet 2005)

Pour un réveil en douceur....:sleep:


----------



## bompi (6 Juillet 2005)

Pour changer un peu, j'ai ressorti "Recercados del trattado de gloria" de Diego Ortiz avec plein de gens très bien aux instruments (Jordi Savall, un Koopman je crois et le talentueux Hopkinson Smith).

Pour situer : c'est vieux (XVIème Siècle) et espagnol. Avec de la viole, de l'orgue hydraulique (je crois) et un instrument genre luth, vihuela etc.

Surtout c'est une belle musique.

Et hop ! j'enchaîne sur des partitas de Sylvius Leopold Weiss, exact contemporain de J-S Bach et beaucoup moins casse-oreille. Encore interprétées par le décidément incontournable Hopkinson Smith. Là encore, c'est magnifique : mélodies au poil, ornementation à l'avenant. Le luth est de plus un bel instrument, qui mène à l'introspection.
Parfait pour un after, quoi


----------



## richard-deux (6 Juillet 2005)

En ce moment:

ARCHIVE - Londinium


----------



## MrStone (6 Juillet 2005)

Tiens une envie comme ça...

_The Hurdy Gurdy man_ par les Butthole Surfers sur _Pioughd_


----------



## teo (6 Juillet 2005)

Last.fm: Personal Radio > _lepurestyle_
_Discotheque _de U2 sur _Pop_


----------



## toys (6 Juillet 2005)

aller un petit emilli simon s'est bon des le matin


----------



## IceandFire (6 Juillet 2005)

Tokyo/overtones...


----------



## lumai (6 Juillet 2005)

Cool Jazz d'Arthur H (version Piano Solo) :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Juillet 2005)




----------



## IceandFire (6 Juillet 2005)

Me gustas tu...  ayé j'ai envie d'une NTB  :love: Manu Chao quand tu nous tiens


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (6 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Juillet 2005)




----------



## iNano (6 Juillet 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> J'en suis là :love:


C'est ecxellent Keith Jarret... il en a sorti un nouveau il y a quelques jours : Radiance



Il revient à l'impro...


----------



## Grug (6 Juillet 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> J'en suis là :love:


 pas mal, plus que 25 ans de musique à explorer  


 :rateau:


----------



## Virpeen (6 Juillet 2005)

Allez, un petit coup de MENOMENA... Si vous ne connaissez pas, je vous encourage à suivre ce lien : http://www.menomena.com/listeners.html (si vous êtes épileptiques, évitez de rester trop longtemps sur le site  )


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (7 Juillet 2005)

Un p'tit morceau qui fait bien plaisir... avis aux amateurs !!!  
*B.B King & Bonnie Raitt* : _"Right Place, Wrong Time"._


----------



## bompi (7 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> C'est ecxellent Keith Jarret... il en a sorti un nouveau il y a quelques jours : Radiance
> 
> 
> 
> Il revient à l'impro...



Personnellement, je le trouve meilleur avec les compositions des autres, par exemple dans cet album très calme marquant son retour au piano (solo), "The melody at niight, with you" :





et ce double album _live_ en trio particulièrement vif "Whisper not" :


----------



## MrStone (7 Juillet 2005)

[pas ]

La nouveauté du jour : Nine Black Alps, album _Everything is_






Première impression : bon gros son, bien joué. Pas l'album de l'année mais ça se laisse écouter


----------



## Berthold (7 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Tiens une envie comme ça...
> 
> _The Hurdy Gurdy man_ par les Butthole Surfers sur _Pioughd_


Je ne sais pas si ça a à voir avec le *Hurdy Gurdy Man* de Donovan, que j'aime beaucoup ? J'en ai une version par Steve Hillage sur l'album *L*,




qui est excellente. Le Steve se fend également sur le même disque d'une reprise de *It's all too much* que George Harrisson avait écrit pour *Yellow Submarine*, et je dois dire qu'à mon avis la version de Steve Hillage est bien meilleure que l'original.
C'est mon avis et je le partage...


----------



## MrStone (7 Juillet 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si ça a à voir avec le *Hurdy Gurdy Man* de Donovan, que j'aime beaucoup ? J'en ai une version par Steve Hillage sur l'album *L*,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oui, c'est bien une reprise de Donovan... en un peu plus barré 


Si tu es curieux d'écouter, un extrait est disponible sur l'ITMS  Il n'y a évidemment que le début mais ça pose déjà le genre


----------



## macarel (7 Juillet 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si ça a à voir avec le *Hurdy Gurdy Man* de Donovan, que j'aime beaucoup ? J'en ai une version par Steve Hillage sur l'album *L*,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exellent disque, avec David Allen et quelques autres..............il en a fait d'autres
 :love:  :love:  :love:  devinette: "Flying teapot"


----------



## Patamach (7 Juillet 2005)

ce matin je suis ennervé donc on fait pas dans la dentelle


----------



## IceandFire (7 Juillet 2005)

Trio Moccoto :style: :love:


----------



## toys (7 Juillet 2005)

cypress hill mother fucker


----------



## Berthold (7 Juillet 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> :love:  :love:  :love:  devinette: "Flying teapot"


:love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:
Dans l'ordre de mes préférences :














Incroyable qu'un groupe pareil ait pu
1- exister
2- être publié.

Tu veux un camembert ? :love:


----------



## richard-deux (7 Juillet 2005)

En ce moment:  :love: 








Puis,






 

Tiens,encore un groupe dont je me demande comment il a pu
1- exister
2- être publié.


----------



## MrStone (7 Juillet 2005)

Sous le ciel gris avec Stina Nordenstam





Tiens, un nouvel album doit sortir bientôt... à ajouter sur la liste :love:


----------



## IceandFire (7 Juillet 2005)

déjà ? pourtant celui ci est sorti il y a peu de temps non ?


----------



## macarel (7 Juillet 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:
> Dans l'ordre de mes préférences :
> 
> 
> ...


T'as gagné les félicitations du jury


----------



## MrStone (7 Juillet 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> déjà ? pourtant celui ci est sorti il y a peu de temps non ?


Oui, vers mi-2004 je crois.
Un album par an, elle tient un bon rythme la petite :love:


Sinon là, un vieux besoin de ça :


----------



## bompi (7 Juillet 2005)

La musique du film "Dracula" de FF Coppola.
Belle musique, I must say !


----------



## yvos (7 Juillet 2005)

Ce matin, Antipop Consortium, Ping Pong..mmmmh :love: 

...watch the ball..


----------



## Patamach (7 Juillet 2005)

tout aussi bon que le premier (Rest) qui était pourtant une référence du dance-floor minimaliste  De l'electro comme j'aime ...


----------



## ederntal (7 Juillet 2005)

Je viens de re-découvrir RJD2... ce cd est une merveille :


----------



## toys (7 Juillet 2005)

mos def


----------



## KARL40 (7 Juillet 2005)

un p'tit single imparable "I predict a riot" par les KAISER CHIEFS ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

lara fabian "ne lui parlez plus d'elle" .. ça me rappelle quelqu'un..  et la chanson est jolie


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)




----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> J'aime beaucoup, et mon voisin du dessous a intérêt à aimer aussi.
> :love:





"frozen" .. divin... composé par patrick leonard qui lui a écrit ses musiques les plus réussies "live to tell " etc  et mixé par william orbit qui a fait un remix superbe de l'"adagio " de barber  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'aime ceux qui en toute sincérité, osent.
> :love:


c'est exprès .. car parfois ça sent l'élitisme deuxième rayon .. juste pour faire original ...   

sinon j'aime bien craig armstrong .. je dis bien craig!


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Eddy Mitchell !*
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:
> :rose:




ET LE TRÈS BEAU "J'AI OUBLIÉ DE L'OUBLIER " VERSION PIANO ET ORCHESTRE À CORDES ... :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Nobody (7 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> ET LE TRÈS BEAU "J'AI OUBLIÉ DE L'OUBLIER " VERSION PIANO ET ORCHESTRE À CORDES ... :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


 
Et "En courant" de Nicole Rieu?
Et "Solo tu" de Matia Bazar?
Et "C'est l'amour" de Léopold Nord et vous?
Et "Je m'éclate au Sénégal" de Martin Circus?

Hein hein hein?????

Avec ma copine (de cheval).

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Nobody (7 Juillet 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> je suis en train d'écouter ça
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*



			<H4 id=itemtitle xmlns="">Les Smashing Pumpkins reformés?
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

*


> 2005 semble être l'année des réunions. Après *Dinosaur Jr*, *Lemonheads*, *Pink Floyd*... voilà maintenant que *Billy Corgan* est nostalgique de son ancien groupe *Smashing Pumpkins*. Il se livre à c½ur ouvert dans une annonce d'une page publiée dans le _Chicago Tribune_. "Le 2 décembre 2000, après avoir joué mon dernier concert avec les Smashing Pumpkins, j'ai quitté la scène avec le sentiment que j'abandonnais pour toujours un pan de ma vie. Naïvement, j'ai démarré un nouveau groupe, mais le c½ur n'y était pas. Je suis parti pour trouver un amour que j'ai eu un jour, mais qui était perdu. Je suis revenu aujourd'hui pour guérir la blessure en moi, et à ma grande surprise, j'ai trouvé ce que je cherchais. Je sais à présent que mon coeur est à Chicago, dans les Smashing Pumpkins." Les autres membres du groupe n'ont pas encore réagi à cette confession pathétique de Corgan. (NME) (22/06/05)


 </H4> 
PS: la machine est lente à rendre la possibilité de bouler...


----------



## KARL40 (7 Juillet 2005)

Je voulais m'énerver ... mais finalement non, désolé !  

Je préfère rester "élitiste"


----------



## MrStone (7 Juillet 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Et "En courant" de Nicole Rieu?
> Et "Solo tu" de Matia Bazar?
> Et "C'est l'amour" de Léopold Nord et vous?
> Et "Je m'éclate au Sénégal" de Martin Circus?
> ...



Tu as oublié _Ramaya_ d'Afrik Simone :love: :love:


----------



## Caddie Rider (7 Juillet 2005)

Pour moi actuellement : High Tone - Opus Incertitude... 

Je connaissais pas, c'est une ex qui me l'a conseillé... c'est vraiment cool..


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Juillet 2005)

Je découvre le dernier "Mixed Tape", le  7.
C'est des compiles téléchargeable gratuitement sur le site de mercedes : 
http://www.mercedes-benz.com/mbcom/...ome/home/passion/entertainment/mixedtape.html

De la lounge, un peu de pop, de l'electro, vraiment bien en tout cas 
Et le mieux : c'est gratos et légal


----------



## Berthold (7 Juillet 2005)

Janis Joplin, Mercedes Benz.




Et hop, une p'tite larme. Pourquoi elle est morte, elle ?


----------



## toys (8 Juillet 2005)

808 sur itune reggae radio


----------



## ederntal (8 Juillet 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi actuellement : High Tone - Opus Incertitude...
> 
> Je connaissais pas, c'est une ex qui me l'a conseillé... c'est vraiment cool..



tip top, ils passent ce soir vendredi a quimper...


----------



## iTof (8 Juillet 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je découvre le dernier "Mixed Tape", le  7.
> C'est des compiles téléchargeable gratuitement sur le site de mercedes :
> http://www.mercedes-benz.com/mbcom/...ome/home/passion/entertainment/mixedtape.html
> 
> ...


 merci 

Mercedes diffuse régulièrement les musiques de ses pubs. J'avais ainsi récupéré "Hello" de Christina Aguilera (pub pour la Classe A avec des jeunes adultes faisant les cons :love: )


----------



## piro (8 Juillet 2005)

de bon matin un peu ACDC





highway to hell pour un vendredi


----------



## IceandFire (8 Juillet 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> tip top, ils passent ce soir vendredi a quimper...



la chance vivre à quimper :love:


----------



## IceandFire (8 Juillet 2005)

ah oui je démarre au tokyo/overtones  :love: ...


----------



## mado (8 Juillet 2005)

Moi j'ai choisi la voix de Kurt ce matin, surtout sa voix...







Notamment quand il chante un autre Curt, celui des meat puppets.


----------



## MrStone (8 Juillet 2005)

[pas  ]

Merci à Karlito qui m'a (re)donné envie d'écouter Cypress Hill ce matin :love: 


Lick a shot'


----------



## IceandFire (8 Juillet 2005)

THE SMITHS THE WORLD WON'T LISTEN :love: on se refait pas !!!


----------



## Grug (8 Juillet 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> THE SMITHS THE WORLD WON'T LISTEN :love: on se refait pas !!!


----------



## teo (8 Juillet 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je découvre le dernier "Mixed Tape", le  7.
> C'est des compiles téléchargeable gratuitement sur le site de mercedes :
> http://www.mercedes-benz.com/mbcom/...ome/home/passion/entertainment/mixedtape.html
> 
> ...



C'est Foguenne qui nous l'avait découvrir par ici si je me souviens bien...

Là, c'est
Last.fm: Personal Radio _lepurestyle_
_I'm Not Perfect (But I'm Perfect For You)_ de Grace Jones sur _Slave To The Rhythm_


----------



## Bassman (8 Juillet 2005)

Ce matin c'est calme pour moi :


----------



## Grug (8 Juillet 2005)

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## mado (8 Juillet 2005)

Amon Tobin.
Avec un petit live au Rockstore bientôt..


----------



## yvos (8 Juillet 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Amon Tobin.
> Avec un petit live au Rockstore bientôt..


 

Ah ba ouais, tiens, Amon tobin :love: (en revanche, pas terrible ce disque, nan? )


----------



## Amaël (8 Juillet 2005)

Sum 41 - Motivation - *****


----------



## teo (8 Juillet 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Amon Tobin.
> Avec un petit live au Rockstore bientôt..




c'est marrant, je pensais que je devais aimer, et puis l'année dernière, je l'ai vu et je me suis ennuyé... je suis resté 25 mn et après, rentré maison... 

je te souhaite qu'il soit excellent au Rockstore 



là:
Last.fm: Personal Radio _lepurestyle_
_Not Fazed _de Ride sur _Going Blank Again_


Ah... Ride... que de souvenirs...


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Juillet 2005)

Pour l'instant c'est Goldfrapp avec "Felt Mountain" :love:


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (8 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Last.fm: Personal Radio _lepurestyle_
> _Not Fazed _de Ride sur _Going Blank Again_
> 
> 
> Ah... Ride... que de souvenirs...




toi, tu es pote avec iTof ?


----------



## Patamach (8 Juillet 2005)

là maintenant c'est ça:






et tout à l'heure pour le dessert ce sera surement ca:


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Juillet 2005)

:love:


----------



## hegemonikon (8 Juillet 2005)

J'ai eu le plaisir d'entendre hier soir une de mes idôles jazzistique dans le cadre du festival _Jazz à Vienne _: *Oscar Peterson *!

Sans doute un des derniers concerts de cette légende du Jazz et je ne vous cache pas que j'ai eu un peu peur en le voyant arriver en fauteuil roulant (90 ans!). Après un premier morceau qui laissait présager du pire (Allez Oscar reconnecte tes synapses!) la magie a eu lieu : du swing, de la délicatesse, de la poésie.

Merci Oscar.

Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas un album à écouter :

_Night Train_ : *The (Oscar Peterson) trio*


----------



## MrStone (8 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Ah ba ouais, tiens, Amon tobin :love: (en revanche, pas terrible ce disque, nan? )



Nan, pas terrib' 

Un bon disque d'ambiances, tout au plus


----------



## Nobody (8 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'instant c'est Goldfrapp avec "Felt Mountain" :love:


 

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!

J'ai failli l'acheter ce matin à la FNAC*!!! Je trouve la pochette superbe! Mais je ne connais pas du tout! C'est bien? C'est quoi comme style?


* Il y a plein de bons cd à 7,95 ¤ ou 7,45 ¤ je sais plus.


----------



## Patamach (8 Juillet 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!
> 
> J'ai failli l'acheter ce matin à la FNAC*!!! Je trouve la pochette superbe! Mais je ne connais pas du tout! C'est bien? C'est quoi comme style?
> 
> ...



Mélange subtil de trip-hop, de musiques de film et de grandes orchestrations avec la voix assez haute d'Alison GoldFrapp: un carrefour panoramique où musiques de films et chansons populaires se donnaient autrefois de très sensuels rendez-vous (cf ennio morricone, john barry, henry mancini, burt bacharach, ...) Tres bon disque en somme.


----------



## Nobody (8 Juillet 2005)

Merci pour le renseignement.  


Malheureusement :


> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


 

Désolé... Mais dès que je peux...  ​


----------



## toys (8 Juillet 2005)

rien et sa fait du bien


----------



## macarel (8 Juillet 2005)

Jestofunk  Can we live sur Universal Mother.
Pour chasser les nuages  
Suivi par Bob Schneider of course (underneath ther onion trees)


----------



## iTof (8 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> là:
> Last.fm: Personal Radio _lepurestyle_
> _Not Fazed _de Ride sur _Going Blank Again_
> 
> Ah... Ride... que de souvenirs...


 
à l'époque où mon frangin bossait à la Flaque, il organisait plein de rencontres avec des artistes, des minis-concerts, séances de dédicaces : Pixies, Texas, ... et Ride :love: Ensuite, en général, c'était soirée concert "VIP" au Transbordeur ... 
> cela s'est terminé à 3 heures du mat' en train d'apprendre au chanteur et au bassiste "ce soir, on vous met, ce soir on vous met le feu..."   un grand moment :love:
> je ne sais même pas si ce n'était pas FFF en première partie  mais je crois bien. Une soirée de FOLIE  :rateau:


----------



## toys (8 Juillet 2005)

la compil du fury fest celle de démo ou je sait pas quoi


----------



## IceandFire (8 Juillet 2005)

Best Of Cock Robin :style: :love:


----------



## Avril-VII (8 Juillet 2005)

Première écoute de la soirée :

Enya-Wild Chilld

Et pour tout de suite :
Ma playlist Red hot chilli peppers


_Sinon, comme artiste, je conseille actuellement Damien Saez._


----------



## Amaël (8 Juillet 2005)

Pixies - Where is my mind


----------



## stephane6646 (8 Juillet 2005)

et bien pour moi ce sera une compilation des plus grandes chansons de Claude François....


----------



## lumai (8 Juillet 2005)

Tu pourrais y ajouter "Too drunk to fuck" de Nouvelle Vague... :love:

Ho ! Morceau fini... le titre suivant est pas mal non plus.


----------



## iTof (8 Juillet 2005)

> play list 4 étoiles sur iTunes de début de soirée :

Aimee Mann - She Really Wants You Live at Largo
Ride - Endless Road
RJD2 - Smoke & Mirrors
DJ Swami - Desi Rock
Death In Vegas - Dirt
Martina Topley-Bird - Ragga
Martina Topley-Bird - Need One
Portishead - Numb
Front 242 - Serial Killers Don't Kill Their Girlfriend
Portishead - Wandering Star
Aimee Mann - Save Me
Portishead - Biscuit

:love:​


----------



## joeldu18cher (8 Juillet 2005)

sting "fragilidad "


----------



## Berthold (9 Juillet 2005)

Mon chanteur français préféré, après Brassens et Brel (oui bon d'accord, disons francophone, mmh ?) allez :






Encore un qui est mort dans l'ignorance des autres, je l'ai appris 4 ans après sur Internet. Quand je réécoute sa discographie je me dis pourtant qu'on aurait dû lui garder une meilleure place. Et que d'autres qui braillaient des conneries mal mises en musique sont encore portés aux nues par le commerce du disque.
 

Corringe n'est même pas réédité en CD, faut bidouiller les vieux vynils qui craquent... et même avec Audacity ou Spin doctor, faut pas rêver, un vieux 33 tours usés ne restituera plus le son original. Bon, là, je ne peux même pas rouspéter après la maison de disque, c'est, d'après les rumeurs, l'artiste lui-même, qui après un coup de déprime, aurait détruit les bandes... fait ch...


----------



## Caddie Rider (9 Juillet 2005)

euhh élaaaaa COULEUR 3 grace au fabuleux widget edité par une entreprise valaisanne


----------



## IceandFire (9 Juillet 2005)

un ptit coup de blur  :love: woouhoo !!! 
avec la musique de fifa 98


----------



## kabeha (9 Juillet 2005)

:love:


----------



## IceandFire (9 Juillet 2005)

retour aux sources, du côté des grands lacs  de Reykjavik.... :love: hein Modern ?!   ....


----------



## teo (9 Juillet 2005)

Ian Pooley, Prince, Blur


tranquille...


----------



## teo (9 Juillet 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> euhh élaaaaa COULEUR 3 grace au fabuleux widget edité par une entreprise valaisanne





cékikilafé ? :love: ça m'intéresse...


----------



## Tangi (9 Juillet 2005)

Depuis le temps que je n'ai pas posté ici ...


Ce soir avant d'aller faire dodo :sleep:... 


*Le Peuple de l'Herbe* (Cube) :






...


----------



## Tangi (10 Juillet 2005)

Et puis tient un autre tant qu'à faire :


*The dining rooms* (Tre), des italiens, je crois :rose: :







Un album génial ...

Et puis jamais deux sans trois, dit-on : 


Le parisien Fabien Le François, plus connu sous le nom de *Curtis* (Transfer)   :






...


----------



## pukmac (10 Juillet 2005)

fatboy slim You've Come a Long Way Baby


----------



## joeldu18cher (10 Juillet 2005)

et je m'en vais clopin clopan .. henri salvador qui trotte dans ma tête; morceau caché a capella de l'album "jardin d'hiver "


----------



## teo (10 Juillet 2005)

Un mix étrange ce matin:
_DM_ et  Remixes 01-84 en alternance avec _Bright Eyes_.



Là c'est _Get the balance right (Combination mix)_

J'ai effleuré  le bouton Retour et c'est la plage en 83 en face de Cordouan, il fait chaud et beau.
Insouciance.


----------



## IceandFire (10 Juillet 2005)

Paolo Conte live concerti :style: une classe ce paolo !!! :love:


----------



## iTof (10 Juillet 2005)

pukmac a dit:
			
		

> fatboy slim You've Come a Long Way Baby





			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> Un mix étrange ce matin:
> DM et Remixes 01-84 en alternance avec Bright Eyes.
> Là c'est Get the balance right (Combination mix)
> J'ai effleuré le bouton Retour et c'est la plage en 83 en face de Cordouan, il fait chaud et beau.
> Insouciance.



> audioscrobbler POOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH ! :love: :love:



> là, des souvenirs : Rolling Stones (Compil' "Say Ahhh!") et "Mama" de Genesis :love:


----------



## Nobody (10 Juillet 2005)

Ummagumma. Pour coller avec les embruns qui me restent dans la tête de la fête d'hier. Sacrée soirée de mariage. Le chardonnay d'Arbois passait très bien. Très très bien. Et le Bourgogne rouge qui a suivi, également. Miam.  

Sinon, Ummagumma. 
Mmmmm... 
Oui. 
Qu'en dire? 
Peut-être le disque le plus onirique du Floyd. Une sorte d'introspection alambiquée, une torture cervicale, une masturbation musicale, une promenade sous acide, une pensée toxique. Le voyage dans ces méandres, parfois à la limite du grotesque, prépare l'esprit à une recherche de sens, à une interrogation paradigmatique.

Well, je pense que je suis bien dans le concept, là!


----------



## teo (10 Juillet 2005)

faudrait que je me trouve tous ces albums des Floyd, je les ai tellement écouté chez des potes ou chez mon père à l'époque, que j'ai rien d'eux.
Et puis certains albums me rappellent de mauvais souvenirs   

Mais je devrais les trouver d'occasion pas trop difficilement.

Merci de me faire penser à Ummagumma, ça fait si longtemps  en plus en cherchant un peu, j'ai vu qu'il a été enregistré juste après ma naissance, je le pensais pas si vieux 



Là c'est un mix de 2 h
_Atomix House 3_ de Dj Zenji


----------



## Amaël (10 Juillet 2005)

*

* ​


----------



## macarel (10 Juillet 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Ummagumma. Pour coller avec les embruns qui me restent dans la tête de la fête d'hier. Sacrée soirée de mariage. Le chardonnay d'Arbois passait très bien. Très très bien. Et le Bourgogne rouge qui a suivi, également. Miam.
> 
> Sinon, Ummagumma.
> Mmmmm...
> ...


 :love:    :love:    Careful with with that axe Eugene  :love:  :love: 
Grantcheste Meadows :love:  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (10 Juillet 2005)

le fameux Nirvana unplugged... :style:


----------



## macmarco (10 Juillet 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

>




Vraiment très chouette cette pochette !


----------



## Nobody (10 Juillet 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment très chouette cette pochette !


 
Faut voir la même revue et corrigée par Gotlib dans Hamster Jovial:







Pour voir les autres pochettes de disques célèbres, suivre ce lien.   
Il en manque une, celle d'Imagine de Lennon, et c'est bien dommage.


----------



## purestyle (10 Juillet 2005)




----------



## naas (10 Juillet 2005)

une surprise plus que agréable
domotic


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Juillet 2005)

Portishead "Half day closing" de l'album Portishead :love:


----------



## teo (11 Juillet 2005)

Un excellent album electro (progressive house ?): tranquille pour ce soir

Spooky avec Gargantuan en 1993. Toujours parfait, pas une ride à mon goût  :love: 

Pas facile à trouver mais ça vaut la peine de chercher


----------



## toys (11 Juillet 2005)

destinys child t-shirt!

cette chanson sa fout le cafard si sa vas pas et sa pose quand tes enrevé  

solution n°2


----------



## teo (11 Juillet 2005)

pour m'endormir:
Les yeux de Bette Davis... par Kim Carnes :love:


----------



## toys (11 Juillet 2005)

angie stone zen


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juillet 2005)

Ce soir pas de musique ... J'ai encore trop d'images et de sons de ces 3 derniers jours. Et ça me suffit amplement ! :love: :love:


----------



## IceandFire (11 Juillet 2005)

me dis pas que t'étais au stade de france ??? :style:    :bebe:  :sick:  :affraid:  :love:    :king:


----------



## yvos (11 Juillet 2005)

Ce matin, Goldie, Timeless :style:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (11 Juillet 2005)

Du tranquille et rigolo pour le matin...


----------



## Jeunette (11 Juillet 2005)

Manu Chao "Radio Bemba Sound System" j'ai pas la pochette


----------



## lumai (11 Juillet 2005)

Ben Harper, Steal My Kisses ! :love:


----------



## B00 (11 Juillet 2005)

camions, pétard( 14 juillet oblige), en fond sonore 
la A 412 pour les choeurs un #@!##@ de pigeon 
qui roucoucoule au dessus de ma t^te...Une belle 
symphonie quoi !!!!!


----------



## teo (11 Juillet 2005)

Last.fm: Personal Radio _lepurestyle_
_Deus _par The SugarCubes sur _Life's Too Good_


Ca me rappelle les soirées étudiantes à Nimes entre 89 et 90...   

SugarCubes, Les Négresses Vertes, ça chauffait le soir dans les bodegas...
Comment s'appelait ce bar branchouille de la période Bousquet/Cacharel...   

Les Maures... les mauresques aux Maures... en terrasse avec les Arènes.






Pis là, un autre bond dans le temps:
_Love Like Blood_ de Killing Joke sur _Night time_
Nettement moins fun comme période personnelle, celle-là fut une des pires... mais ce morceau est toujours aussi fabuleux.


----------



## B00 (11 Juillet 2005)

Ary Barroso Historia Da Mpb 1982	Joao Gilberto + Conjunto Odeon , Celia + Conjunto Instrumental , Elis Regina And More...


----------



## Avril-VII (11 Juillet 2005)

Uné découverte de tout de suite :

Walking in memphis

:casse:Ohé ca va je découvvre hein !:rateau:


----------



## yvos (11 Juillet 2005)

Arcade Fire, comme beaucoup j'ai l'impression..

 

Faut voir si ça tient dans la durée, mais c'est plaisant


edit : _in the backseat_ , à la fin de l'album  :love:  :love:


----------



## macarel (11 Juillet 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Uné découverte de tout de suite :
> 
> Walking in memphis
> 
> :casse:Ohé ca va je découvvre hein !:rateau:



Lequel? Springsteen, Billy Joel, Dave Matthews, Cher.............. :rose:


----------



## yvos (11 Juillet 2005)

PJ Harvey, 
_Rub 'til it bleeds_, :love: :love: :love:  sur Rid of me, album largement sous estimé à l'époque...


----------



## Amaël (11 Juillet 2005)




----------



## alèm (11 Juillet 2005)

je dédicace "jamais, jamais" à Lui et Elle et puis aussi à celui qui la chante


----------



## alèm (11 Juillet 2005)

_ya un truc dans le regard !! saisissant, non ?!! on dirait vraiment lui ! je t'embrasse l'ami même si tu ne liras ça que demain..._ 

ps : je peux en faire des comme ça de toi, no problemo !!


----------



## teo (12 Juillet 2005)

Si je pense à ce que je pense, je demande à le voir en vrai 
A part ça, à l'Olympia à nouveau quand il veut 

Noir Désir, _Soyons désinvolte, n'ayons l'air de rien._

Et oui, sur Last.fm on passe même des groupes français... merci LePureStyle


----------



## IceandFire (12 Juillet 2005)

bateman a dit:
			
		

> *British Sea Power*, toujours..




dis Bat , c'est lequel qu'il faut prendre pour bien débuter ?


----------



## Patamach (12 Juillet 2005)

Ellen je t'aime ... la PJ HArvey de l'electronique


----------



## teo (12 Juillet 2005)

Ice, j'ai vu une affiche pour un concert de Brian Setzer ce matin dans le métro, 1er août à l'Olympia.


Last.fm: Personal Radio _lepurestyle_
_Sensoria_ de Cabaret Voltaire sur _Micro-Phonies_


----------



## IceandFire (12 Juillet 2005)

ah bon ? cool !!! :love: .... là c'est starsailor, bien sympa


----------



## Patamach (12 Juillet 2005)

tiens j'ai entendu ca ce dimanche sur la péniche Concorde Atlantique à Paris ... qui par ailleurs organise gratuitement tous les dimanches de 16H00 à 22H00 des am electro, seules les boissons sont payantes mais ca casque (5¤ le soft, 6 ¤ une bière) ... mais bon écouter de la bonne zic avec vue sur la seine au soleil et en compagnie de charmantes demoiselles c'est quand même un bon plan  Je passe même qqs disques à l'occaz  









Le titre joué (un des meilleurs): Bob's Yer Uncle


----------



## bompi (12 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Ice, j'ai vu une affiche pour un concert de Brian Setzer ce matin dans le métro, 1er août à l'Olympia.
> 
> 
> Last.fm: Personal Radio _lepurestyle_
> _Sensoria_ de Cabaret Voltaire sur _Micro-Phonies_



Teo, y en a marre ! Impossible de te bouler ! Alors même que tu écoutes Sensoria  
Je te boule donc verbalement et virtuellement


----------



## madlen (12 Juillet 2005)

En ce moment Le Peuple De L'herbe


----------



## teo (12 Juillet 2005)

J'en parlais sur un des fils du forum sur last.fm...

Last.fm: Personal Radio _lepurestyle_
_For What You Dream Of (Full On Renaissance Mix)_ de Bedrock sur _Trainspotting (BO)_  :love: 

un petit quelque chose du _French Kiss_ de Lil Louis par moment...  :love:


----------



## teo (12 Juillet 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Teo, y en a marre ! Impossible de te bouler ! Alors même que tu écoutes Sensoria
> Je te boule donc verbalement et virtuellement



J'apprécie quand même !


----------



## madlen (12 Juillet 2005)

je fais péter le vieux son  les utres son tous en rdv  

Funky Kingston (Toots & The Maytals) en ce moment  

Ouiiihhhaaaaaaa :love:


----------



## rezba (12 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> je dédicace "jamais, jamais" à Lui et Elle et puis aussi à celui qui la chante



Oui, j'en veux bein, des comme ça. :love: :love:


Ce que j'écoute en ce moment ?

Des descendants de résistance.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

>





			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

>




Ouaaaaaahhhhh!!!! COPAINS!!!  :love:


----------



## Amaël (12 Juillet 2005)

The Offspring - The Kids Aren't Alright


----------



## alèm (12 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ouaaaaaahhhhh!!!! COPAINS!!!  :love:




oh purée le coud'boul de la mort !!! 

pas des rigolos les corses !!


----------



## alèm (12 Juillet 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Oui, j'en veux bein, des comme ça. :love: :love:



juste réussir à se filer rencart entre le sud et la bretagne et ta descendance et peut-être la mienne... on va y arriver encore une fois, allez ! :love: :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (12 Juillet 2005)

Mmmh  mhmh  mhh mh  na naana  naaaaaaAaaAAAAA... !!!


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (12 Juillet 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Mmmh  mhmh  mhh mh  na naana  naaaaaaAaaAAAAA... !!!


 *Magnifique* cover... et chouette album aussi ceci dit


----------



## Nobody (12 Juillet 2005)

Y a pas. C'est dans les vieilles marmites qu'on fait les meilleures soupes! Et alors que Neil Young avouait que son rêve ultime avait été de remplacer Brian Jones au sein des Stones, il lançait un pont entre la Californie et l'Angleterre en évoquant Johnny Rotten dans sa chanson "hey hey my my (out of the blues and into the black)" qui reste quand même comme un des plus beaux cris de rock'n'roll jamais émis. On retrouve d'ailleurs les deux versions, acoustiques et électriques, sur cet album live. Avec le passage de  l'enregistrement du concert de Woodstock où il fait crier "no rain no rain" à la foule, la boucle était bouclée... surtout avec un badge d'Hendrix accroché à la sangle de sa guitare...


----------



## bompi (12 Juillet 2005)

Je n'aime pas trop les vieilles marmites, moi : trop de gras séché ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Juillet 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Je n'aime pas trop les vieilles marmites, moi : trop de gras séché ...



... Vieilles marmites que beaucoup de groupes grattent avidement ; trop heureux de trouver du gras dedans..


----------



## macmarco (12 Juillet 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Je n'aime pas trop les vieilles marmites, moi : trop de gras séché ...




Ca donne du goût !


----------



## teo (12 Juillet 2005)

Peut-être pas encore une vieille marmite, mais déjà pas mal de bouteille  :

_Sly_ de Massive Attack sur _Protection_

Tiens je vais me refaire une séance Massive...

Si mon DVD marchait, je me referai bien les vidéos  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Pitch/work/fork (12 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Arcade Fire, comme beaucoup j'ai l'impression..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leur Ep est plutôt pas mal






5 filles de Vancouver






en extrait Brother,  Love, Love, Love et Steven Smith


----------



## iTof (13 Juillet 2005)

(bons préparatifs   )


----------



## purestyle (13 Juillet 2005)

un peu de pop sucrée :


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Juillet 2005)

... Moi, quand j'arrive pas à dormir , ce sont les RAMONES... Mais que les balades pur sucre


----------



## Nobody (13 Juillet 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> en parlant de Neil Young le truc qu'il fait avec Pearl Jam est tout bizzarement .... :rateau: intéressant :love: et incongru
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Absolument:



> Neil Young a toujours fait figure d'extra-terrestre dans le monde du rock. Tantôt folk, tantôt rock, le Loner a toujours su s'adapter aux différents styles pour composer des albums intimistes et souvent exceptionnels. Un de ses nombreux talents est d'aller là où l'on ne l'attend pas. Et en 1995, bien malin celui qui pouvait prédire une collaboration entre Neil Young et Pearl Jam. Car Mirror Ball n'est rien d'autre qu'un album de Neil Young enregistré avec le groupe de Seattle. Quand sort cet album, Neil Young a presque 50 ans. 50 ans et oui ! Et toujours cette fougue, cette rage qui l'habite ainsi que cette aptitude à maîtriser sa guitare et l'électricité qui en découle. Peu d'artistes on réussi à vieillir comme lui: en produisant toujours de bons albums lui permettant de conserver une crédibilité que lui seul détient.
> Mirror Ball est un album splendide. Vraiment. Tous les titres sont excellents et s'enchaînent formidablement. "Song X" ouvre cet album de la plus belle manière qui soit: les guitares sont merveilleusement grasses, et s'imposent grâce à ce son si particulier chez Neil Young. Le créateur de Tonight's The Night est donc ici en grande forme, et Pearl Jam ne souffre en aucune manière de son rôle de "remplaçants de luxe" du Crazy Horse. Bien au contraire.
> De "Act Of Love" à "Peace And Love" en passant par "Big Green Country" ou l'épique et magistral "Scenery", tous les morceaux sont splendides et très bien construits. L'album se termine sur un court, mais magnifique, "Fallen Angel" sur lequel le Loner apparaît touchant et captivant. Comme souvent.
> En bref, tout le monde sort grandi de Mirror Ball: Neil Young et Pearl Jam. Neil Young parce qu'à 50 ans, il publie ici un album essentiel, et Pearl Jam parce qu'ils accompagnent magnifiquement le Loner et qu'ils dévoilent l'étendue de leur force et de leur génie.
> On ne peut qu'adhérer à Mirror Ball. Merci à Neil Young d'être ce qu'il est...


 (http://www.xsilence.net/disque-924.htm)

Bravo, témoin.


----------



## Patamach (13 Juillet 2005)

Ce matin un classique ... mais un classique toujours moderne malgré les années.

Vu en concert 2X, c'est bluffant  






Et ca (pop à la croisée de Blur, Pulp et New Order, hyper efficace et parfait pour la bande son de cet été):


----------



## IceandFire (13 Juillet 2005)

simple minds live at rotterdam sur le magnifique coffret silver box 5 cd...:style:


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Juillet 2005)

Pour l'instant je suis en plein trip PodCast :love:

J'en ai trouve des terribles d'une duree de 30 minutes rien que du set d'electro


----------



## IceandFire (13 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'instant je suis en plein trip PodCast :love:
> 
> J'en ai trouve des terribles d'une duree de 30 minutes rien que du set d'electro



BERKKKKK!!!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Juillet 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> BERKKKKK!!!!


 Tsss, tsss 

come on Iceounet :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (13 Juillet 2005)

Un petit groupe que j'avais vu à Quiberon... ça aussi ça sent l'été...


----------



## teo (13 Juillet 2005)

Last.fm: Personal Radio _lepurestyle_
_I Can't Stand It_ de The Velvet Underground sur _Live MCMXCIII_ 

suivi de 
_Tryouts For The Human Race_ de Sparks sur _The Ultimate Collection_ :love: du Moroder derrière à ce qu'on m'a dit :love:



> SPARKS
> Tryouts For The Human Race
> (Ron & Russell Mael, Giorgio Moroder)
> 
> ...


[Mode Enervé ON]_Aujourd'hui, j'enrage, le Dell refuse de me lire le bête CD de Vitalic, OK Cowboy car il a le malheur de posséder une piste multimedia. J'ai accès au contenu du fichier Flash mais c'est tout. Et même pas d'infos anti-copie dessus. Impossible de l'écouter avec WinAmp et/ou de l'importer
Mais comment font-"ils" pour accepter de rester sur cette plateforme stupide qui dicte ce qui est possible ou non ? Toute solution par expert bienvenue par MP ou chat uniquement ! Oui oui je sais c'est pas le sujet... j'édite si vous le voulez, virez le post si vous le voulez..._[Mode Enervé OFF]


----------



## IceandFire (13 Juillet 2005)

BEHIND THE WEEL....:love: :style:


----------



## DandyWarhol (13 Juillet 2005)

Salut à tous,

en ce moment j'écoute en boucle cet album.. ça fait quand meme pas mal voyager. je trouve. 
Je ne l'avais jamais véritablement entendu chanter avant, mais là je trouve ce CD super réussi..


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Juillet 2005)

Les pink Floyd au Live8  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## richard-deux (13 Juillet 2005)

En ce moment:  :love: 








Puis:


----------



## IceandFire (13 Juillet 2005)

My Little Girl, Drive Anywhere, Do What You Want, I Don'T Care, Tonight  :love:  ... Itof


----------



## richard-deux (13 Juillet 2005)

Changement de registre:  :love: 

Le saint Graal, pour les connaisseurs.


----------



## Nobody (13 Juillet 2005)

Via con Me

Via via &#8230;
Vieni via con me.
Niente più ti lega a questi luoghi
Neanche questi fiori azzuri.

Via via &#8230;
Neanche questo tempo grigio,
pieno di musiche
e di uomini che ti son piaciuti.

It&#8217;s wonderful
It&#8217;s wonderful
It&#8217;s wonderful
Good luck my baby
It&#8217;s wonderful
It&#8217;s wonderful
It&#8217;s wonderful
I dream of you
Chips chips chips
Du du du du du
Ci bum ci bum bum
Du du du du du
Ci bum ci bum bum
Du du du du du

Via via &#8230;
Vieni via con me.
Entra in questo amore buio
Non perderti per niente al mondo
Via via &#8230;
Non perderti per niente al mondo
Lo spettacolo d&#8217;arte varia
Di uno innamorato di te.

It&#8217;s wonderful
It&#8217;s wonderful
It&#8217;s wonderful
Good luck my baby
It&#8217;s wonderful
It&#8217;s wonderful
It&#8217;s wonderful
I dream of you
Chips chips chips
Du du du du du
Ci bum ci bum bum
Du du du du du
Ci bum ci bum bum
Du du du du du

Via via &#8230;
Vieni via con me.
Entra in questo amore buio
Pieno di uomini.
Via via &#8230;
Entra e fatti un bagno caldo
C&#8217;è un accappatoio azzurro
Fuori piove, è un mondo freddo.

It&#8217;s wonderful
It&#8217;s wonderful
It&#8217;s wonderful
Good luck my baby
It&#8217;s wonderful
It&#8217;s wonderful
It&#8217;s wonderful
I dream of you
Chips chips chips
Du du du du du
Ci bum ci bum bum
Du du du du du
Ci bum ci bum bum
Du du du du du 


:love: :love:


----------



## bompi (14 Juillet 2005)

Plus zen : Budd/Eno "Ambient 2: The Plateaux of Mirrors"




Souvent imité, jamais égalé


----------



## IceandFire (14 Juillet 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Via con Me
> 
> Via via ?
> Vieni via con me.
> ...



Heureusement pour nous qu'il à choisi chanteur et plus avocat Paolo


----------



## bompi (14 Juillet 2005)

Bin là, j'écoute ma femme chantonnant l'hymne national du Brésil  
Ce n'est pas de la bossa nova mais c'est quand même plus _groovy_ que la Marseillaise ...


----------



## teo (14 Juillet 2005)

Massive, _No Protection, vs Mad Professor :love:_ et juste après, pour me rappeler de délicieux souvenirs licencieux, _Alfagamabetizado_ de Carlinhos Brown  :love:  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (14 Juillet 2005)

sous la pression je précise   j'écoute donc forcé  la compil dancefloor FG winter 2005 ....


----------



## bompi (14 Juillet 2005)

Sans aucune pression j'écoute le dernier Tosca "J.A.C." 
Sympa, quoiqu'un brin convenu et moins réussi que "Dehli 9"


----------



## mado (14 Juillet 2005)

Fantaisie militaire.


----------



## IceandFire (14 Juillet 2005)

Tiens Mado vous me rappellez qqun..; là je suis en Australie avec Midnight Oil...Blue Sky Minning....en entier :love: :style:


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Juillet 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Tiens Mado vous me rappellez qqun..; là je suis en Australie avec Midnight Oil...Blue Sky Minning....en entier :love: :style:




moi aussi, Australie....


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Juillet 2005)

et Australie toujours...


----------



## IceandFire (14 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi, Australie....



je l'ai pas celui là...il est bien ? moi j'ai le premier de 2002 : "highly evolved"...   d'ailleurs hop ! on itunes    :love:


----------



## teo (14 Juillet 2005)

*Massive Attack*

_Mezzanine_ sur _Mezzanine_

_Risingson_ et _Superpredators (Mad Professor Remix)_ sur Risingson (Single)

_Karmacoma (Portishead Experience)_ sur _The rebirth of cool phive_

_Bumper ball dub (Karmacoma)_ sur _No protection, vs Mad Professor_

_A prayer for England_ sur _100th window_



Parfaite coordination avec l'humeur du moment.
Sometimes, life is weird​


----------



## toys (14 Juillet 2005)

NAS et sa reveil


----------



## bompi (14 Juillet 2005)

Comme musique d'ambiance : re-Eno et Budd "Plateaux of Mirrors" puis Antonio Carlos Jobim (une compilation Warner sans la fameuse garota de Ipanema). On enchaîne allègrement sur John Dowland (un disque interprété par Hopkinson Smith et un autre par Paul O'Dette).
Enfin, une succession de FSOL (Future Sound of London) : "Lifeforms" up, IDSN et Dead Cities. Trop bien, je trouve !!


----------



## teo (14 Juillet 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Comme musique d'ambiance : re-Eno et Budd "Plateaux of Mirrors" puis Antonio Carlos Jobim (une compilation Warner sans la fameuse garota de Ipanema). On enchaîne allègrement sur John Dowland (un disque interprété par Hopkinson Smith et un autre par Paul O'Dette).
> Enfin, une succession de FSOL (Future Sound of London) : "Lifeforms" up, IDSN et Dead Cities. Trop bien, je trouve !!





FSOL... _Lifeforms_

faudrait que je le retrouve çuilà...

faut que je m'inscrive à la bibliothèque


----------



## SuperCarotte (14 Juillet 2005)

En ce moment, je suis dans ma période Bowie, the Smith, Massive attack ...
Et j'attend avec impatience le nouveau Depeche Mode en octobre


----------



## IceandFire (14 Juillet 2005)

SuperCarotte a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment, je suis dans ma période Bowie, the Smith, Massive attack ...
> Et j'attend avec impatience le nouveau Depeche Mode en octobre



You're welcome !!!    :love:


----------



## IceandFire (14 Juillet 2005)

:love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Juillet 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> je l'ai pas celui là...il est bien ? moi j'ai le premier de 2002 : "highly evolved"...   d'ailleurs hop ! on itunes    :love:



tiens, d'ailleurs avant de me coucher....






*le dernier...est particulièrement bon, un peu moins péchu....mais vraiment bon, peut etre meilleur que celui ci.....
si tu as aprecié le premier, je te le conseille vivement...*


----------



## sofiping (15 Juillet 2005)

je devrais normalement aller me coucher mais ..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mon siege ne va pas resister , mes voisins sont tous couchés .....et mes tongs s'emb aaaaalent !!!   
et mon plafonier qui fait stromboscope


----------



## yvos (15 Juillet 2005)

Pour changer, une compil...ou plutôt, une zik de film







Chouette voyage musical :love: :love:, piloté par Alexander Hacke (Einstürzende Neubaten)... ça fout la pêche à mort 

Au passage, le film, Crossing the Bridge (plutôt reportage) est excellent (tout comme le précédent, Head-On)


----------



## Nobody (15 Juillet 2005)

Me semble manquer un peu de pêche par rapport à mon souvenir mais ça reste bien quand même.


----------



## IceandFire (15 Juillet 2005)

et blue moon alors ?  :love: ....


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

Un p'tit Velvet, c'est toujours bien ça


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (15 Juillet 2005)

En boucle, as usual... :love:
*Bob Dylan* - _The Hurricane_, *Dire Straits* - _Sultans of swing_ et *Cat Stevens* - _Wild world_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juillet 2005)

Pour l'instant, le dernier double vinyle de Sasha dans le style "Deep" ... "Involver" si je me rappelle bien..... 


ps : pas Sasha Distel hein bande de nases !!!!!!!!  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ps : pas Sasha Distel hein bande de nases !!!!!!!!  :love:



Merde, t'as anticipé


----------



## teo (15 Juillet 2005)

SuperCarotte a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment, je suis dans ma période Bowie, the Smith, Massive attack ...
> Et j'attend avec impatience le nouveau Depeche Mode en octobre




à ce propos j'ai vu qu'ils sont annoncés en février à Bercy :love:   



Sinon là: _Heart Attack_ de Darren Hayes &  _Go _de Moby


----------



## Stargazer (15 Juillet 2005)

Hollywood Porn Stars !


----------



## IceandFire (15 Juillet 2005)

m'étonnes pas de toi ça


----------



## Stargazer (15 Juillet 2005)

C'est juste parce qu'il y a star dans le titre ...


----------



## IceandFire (15 Juillet 2005)

ben oui quelle question !!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Juillet 2005)

Hollywood Porn Star c'est du Belge :love:

Là je m'écoute Nina Persson, la Chanteuse des Cardigans sur son album "A Camp" - "Silent Night"


----------



## Stargazer (15 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Hollywood Porn Star c'est du Belge :love:



Oui et c'est du bon.


----------



## IceandFire (15 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là je m'écoute Nina Persson, la Chanteuse des Cardigans sur son album "A Camp" - "Silent Night"




j'ai aussi    :love:


----------



## piro (15 Juillet 2005)

en ce moment un peu de PINK MARTINI





en live aux francofolies 2005


----------



## bompi (15 Juillet 2005)

Bon alors :

d'abord "Drastic" de Michel Benita






C'est moins palpitant que le dernier Marc Moulin "Entertainment"






Puis j'ai écouté distraitement Felix Laband "Dark days exit"






un peu moyen moyen

Enfin, on se repasse paisiblement "Shanghai lounge divas", toujours aussi sympathoche


----------



## teo (15 Juillet 2005)

_But Not Tonight_ de Jimmy Somerville sur _Home Again_

_Harmatan_ de Mich Gerber sur _Tales of the wind_

_Banquet_ de Bloc Party sur _Silent alarm_


----------



## alèm (15 Juillet 2005)

juste pour la fausse note

_Vesoul_ du Grand Jacques avec le Grand Marcel Azzola...

vive les bretelles et Mister Giorgina !


----------



## bompi (15 Juillet 2005)

Là, c'est "Voices" de Roger Eno (le frère de Brian).
Genre Harold Budd mais en un chouïa moins personnel.
Bien quand même. Un rien mélancolique.


----------



## bompi (16 Juillet 2005)

Je viens de réécouter quelques vieux Kraftwerk (toujours bien) et leurs nouvelles versions.
Le travail de réécriture/transformation sonore est assez époustouflant.
Maintenant, je me tortille sur "Musique Non Stop" dans Minimum-Maximum : j'en ai de la peine à tapoter avec mon clavier !!
C'est groovy comme jamais, ce truc, avec une rythmique qui vous fait onduler du croupion. Bref : le pied, quoi (le corps et l'esprit qui se remuent la couenne    )


----------



## teo (16 Juillet 2005)

j'essaie de t'imaginer


----------



## IceandFire (16 Juillet 2005)

Emilliana Torrini...fisherman's Woman... :style: le clip de "heartstopper" est passé cette nuit sur M6... :love: ....
ya des intonations et des origines qui me plaisent beaucoup chez cette petite femme... :love: ...


----------



## teo (16 Juillet 2005)

Mount Sims et _Ultrasex_








_C'est quand il veut, où il veut..._​


----------



## IceandFire (16 Juillet 2005)

oulà !   :love: :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Juillet 2005)

Là ici, j'écoute le PodCast MacGé du bar :love:


----------



## bompi (16 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Mount Sims et _Ultrasex_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qu'est-ce qu'elle tient dans la main, au juste ? On dirait un sabre laser éteint ...

Allez, je suis repassé à un classique : Darren Price "Under the flightpath"





C'est le DJ (ou ex-DJ) de Underworld.

Ça plane et ça fait un peu boum-boum, tout ce que j'aime ...


----------



## bompi (16 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là ici, j'écoute le PodCast MacGé du bar :love:




J'ai essayé de mettre des PodCasts mais par défaut, cet idiot veut que j'ouvre l'option "ITMS" (je trouve rien sur ce magasin à la noix, donc je le désactive).
Encore une manière de forcer la main aux gens. Ils sont parfois un brin agaçant chez Apple.

Bon, alors, on le met comment, ton podcast ?
Et il y a quoi dedans ? On entend SM et SB siroter des jaunes ou s'éclater la panse avec des 1664 ?


----------



## IceandFire (16 Juillet 2005)

bompi tu es fan de starwars ?  :love: ....


----------



## bompi (16 Juillet 2005)

Disons qu'un truc oblong qui s'éteint et s'allume à volonté ... 
Mais je m'égare


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Juillet 2005)




----------



## teo (17 Juillet 2005)

Pour le sabro laser, je laisse à chacun son imaginaire 


Enfin...

Là ce soir, j'ai l'esprit alcoolisé et je suis sous:


_The party_ de Kraze sur _The Party Single_ vieux souvenir étudiant   avec des vrais smileys...

_Indiana Jones theme_ de John Williams sur _Indiana Jones Soundtrack_ toujours JW...

_Sonata in C Minor D.958: Allegro_ de Franz Schubert sur _The last three piano sonatas_ le décalage... moi je vous dis le décalage... 

_My definition of a boombastic jazz style_ de Dream Warriors sur _And now the legacy begins_ Acid Jazz styleeeeee !  Parfait...

_Magnetosphere_ de The Young Gods sur _Music for artificial clouds_ à force d'aller en Amérique du Sud...


----------



## teo (17 Juillet 2005)

Un ptigars qui chante...

Jimmy, _you'll always be around_



> So, boy where you go, what you do,
> Hey there boy what is wrong with
> You?
> No future, no hope, just broken
> ...


----------



## richard-deux (17 Juillet 2005)

En ce moment: 





 

Et si quelqu'un peux m'aider pour cela?

  :love:


----------



## sofiping (17 Juillet 2005)

là , pour l'instant , j'ecoute la musique du gars qui joue a l'étage du dessous ... je craque  :mouais:


----------



## Kounkountchek (17 Juillet 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> là , pour l'instant , j'ecoute la musique du gars qui joue a l'étage du dessous ... je craque  :mouais:



 Tu écoutes ou tu entends ?   

Moi c'est *Dave Grusin : Migration : fiesta* 
*lien itms*


----------



## teo (17 Juillet 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> là , pour l'instant , j'ecoute la musique du gars qui joue a l'étage du dessous ... je craque  :mouais:





C'est si mauvais que ça ?   


bon, là je me suis mis _Absolution_ de Muse, ça faisait longtemps.

Ensuite je vais me faire un peu de Client


----------



## sofiping (17 Juillet 2005)

il essaye de faire du rock avec sa gratte sur un rythme techno  .... et la maintenant il tente de rajouter du piano   :mouais:


----------



## Kounkountchek (17 Juillet 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> il essaye de faire du rock avec sa gratte sur un rythme techno  .... et la maintenant il tente de rajouter du piano   :mouais:


  Mais mais !  
C'est Moby ton voisin !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> bon, là je me suis mis _Absolution_ de Muse, ça faisait longtemps.


lol moi aussi


----------



## teo (17 Juillet 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> lol moi aussi




super pochette encore et toujours...

Logo simple et nickel, comme celui de client que j'écoute maintenant.

Tiens hier j'ai acheté le dernier Buck 65, _Secret house against the world_, je vous en causerai sans doute dans pas longtemps...


----------



## yvos (17 Juillet 2005)

Dinosaur Jr, Freak scene, speciale dédicace à Mr Stone


----------



## meldon (17 Juillet 2005)

Moi j'écoute la BO de Bunty Aur Bably , trop bon, surtout Kajra Re (mais sans le clip et la sublimissime Aishwarya Rai, on y perd un peu   bon la vidéo on peut la trouver là mais j'ai rien dit sinon ils vont pas être content qu'on leur vole leur bande passante  )


----------



## mado (17 Juillet 2005)

Un week end placé sous le signe du soleil


----------



## Freelancer (17 Juillet 2005)

l'album ne m'avait pas emballé, mais le petit EP sur le music store m'a réellement bluffé : les compos sont belles, la voix n'a rien a voir avec ce que l'on peut entendre sur l'album..  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## meldon (18 Juillet 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> l'album ne m'avait pas emballé, mais le petit EP sur le music store m'a réellement bluffé : les compos sont belles, la voix n'a rien a voir avec ce que l'on peut entendre sur l'album..  :love:  :love:  :love:



J'aime bien l'album moi. En tout cas, c'est un gars impressionnant. Un ancien militaire, c'est lui qui a dirigé les premiers britanniques à rentrer dans Pristina! Enfin tout ça pour dire que j'aimais bien l'album.  :rose:


----------



## toys (18 Juillet 2005)

rien juste le bruit du ventilateur !et du chat qui ronronne


----------



## IceandFire (18 Juillet 2005)

live à Sydney the real thing des Midnight Oil :love: ...


----------



## Patamach (18 Juillet 2005)

Rien de mieux pour se reveiller le matin par ce beau soleil d'été  

*Primal Scream* _ Loaded





*Happy Mondays* - Hallelujah (Club Mix)


----------



## teo (18 Juillet 2005)

_Habibi Maja_ de Aisha Kandisha'a Jarring Effects sur _Indestructible Arabian Beats_

il faut que je trouve les cd de ce groupe, je connais depuis 91 mais jamais acheté, je n'ai qu'une vieille K7 faite par un ami et ce morceau. _[Merci Fabrice, merci François...où que vous soyez]_. J'adore  :love: 

Longues vacances... apprendre la langue, la calligraphie, un autre monde.
Se plonger dans d'autres références.







Ensuite
_Never let me down again (Aggro mix)_ sur _Music for the masses_ de DM


----------



## Freelancer (18 Juillet 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien l'album moi. En tout cas, c'est un gars impressionnant. Un ancien militaire, c'est lui qui a dirigé les premiers britanniques à rentrer dans Pristina! Enfin tout ça pour dire que j'aimais bien l'album. :rose:


 
Effectivement, j'ai lu qu'il avait été casque bleu. Je souhaitais surtout souligner la difference entre l'album et le maxi (ce qui n'enleve rien à l'album)

ps : je me suis racheté l'album "The Red Shoes" de Kate Bush (son dernier en date, 1993 me semble-t-il    ) Vraiment formidable : le mélange de musique trad, les voix bulgares, la contribution de Prince, la voix, les compos... :love:  rhâââ lovely :love: :love: :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Juillet 2005)

Ma nouvelle copine m'a fait découvrir "Vive la fête"... Sont forts, ces Belges :love:    :love:


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (18 Juillet 2005)

Red Skies Disappear (Demo)
Sisters of Mercy


----------



## toys (18 Juillet 2005)

hocus pocus 
du cru de nantes bonheur assuré


----------



## the hunter (18 Juillet 2005)

o fan des chichourle !!!!
j'y capte rien à ce truc... bon j'ai 76 ans et je me mets à tchater maintenant seulement...
moi je suis dans le chicago blues...
avis aux amateurs


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Juillet 2005)

Chicago Blues....tu ne peux pas tomber le fut alors.........

bon, moi oui...:


----------



## purestyle (18 Juillet 2005)

"toutes les nuances du gris sont autant de tactiques de survie"


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Juillet 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> "toutes les nuances du gris sont autant de tactiques de survie"



La classe est intemporelle...


----------



## macarel (18 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> hocus pocus
> du cru de nantes bonheur assuré


Comment de Nantes? C'est un morceau de "Focus" (avec Jan Akkerman) :mouais:


----------



## toys (19 Juillet 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Comment de Nantes? C'est un morceau de "Focus" (avec Jan Akkerman) :mouais:



heu s'est pads la même chose s'est du hip hop avec des instu pas des platines s'est bien ecoute si tu peut.


----------



## Stargazer (19 Juillet 2005)

Pour m'endormir tranquillement, Jorane avec "the You and the Now". :love:


----------



## teo (19 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Putain l'intro de *Hallo Space Boy* de Bowie sur le pont de Cheviré dans le lever de soleil étourdissant...
> Des ondes, quelques échos passés et du bonheur.
> :love:



J'aime bien aussi le remix avec les Pet Shop Boys... c'est pas tout à fait la même atmosphère mais c'est excellent aussi... :love: 

Là je démarre très fort pour me réveiller avec _Cosmic ocean_ de Digital Island sur _Kiss 90 FM Serious Rave Anthems Volume 1_, un vieil album chopé en occase.

Dans le genre à regarder le soleil se lever, l'ambiance y est aussi mais ce serait très nettement  un peu plus à l'Est, dans le genre, un comptoir portugais sur les rivages indiens ... Goa, c'est ça ?

Je dois dire que ça me dirait bien des vacances et des soirées  :rose:


----------



## madlen (19 Juillet 2005)

En ce moment j'ai bien les 3 albumes remixes Depeche Mode    :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Juillet 2005)

Je sais pas pourquoi, depuis que je me suis levée ( y a 7 minutes très exactement) j'ai "Ain't nothing else matters" de Metallica en tête... Le pire c'est que j'ai même pas le morceau...   :love:


----------



## macarel (19 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas pourquoi, depuis que je me suis levée ( y a 7 minutes très exactement) j'ai "Ain't nothing else matters" de Metallica en tête... Le pire c'est que j'ai même pas le morceau...   :love:



effectivement, c'est grave. T'as eu un cauchemar?


----------



## IceandFire (19 Juillet 2005)

Stray Cats rules...  :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (19 Juillet 2005)

Calexico "Feast of wire"  :love:


----------



## richard-deux (19 Juillet 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Calexico "Feast of wire"  :love:



Excellent groupe.  

Malheureusement, ce CD n'a jamais voulu passer sur mon Mac (copy controled).  

Je m'écoute celui-ci:


----------



## Kounkountchek (19 Juillet 2005)

Ben moi j'avais besoin de me reveiller un peu: 
Et y'a pas à dire c'est sacrément bon !  
Oui je sais je casse un peu l'ambiance là ...


----------



## teo (19 Juillet 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment j'ai bien les 3 albumes remixes Depeche Mode    :love:




Je vous ai dit qu'il était très bien ce garçon ?
Non ?
_Il est très bien ce garçon _

Sinon, Arcade Fire, le EP 7 titres


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

ça fout le cafard, mais bon, it's my currently mind...


----------



## Romain le Malin (19 Juillet 2005)

J'ai découvert quelques artistes lors des dernières victoires de la musique et j'aime les écouter.
Amadou et Mariam "Dimanche à Bamako"
Cali "l'amour parfait"

J'apprécie aussi des groupes étrangers comme The servant et Moby.


----------



## IceandFire (19 Juillet 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Excellent groupe.
> 
> Malheureusement, ce CD n'a jamais voulu passer sur mon Mac (copy controled).
> 
> Je m'écoute celui-ci:


 
tu l'importes dans itunes et hop  ca marche


----------



## macmarco (19 Juillet 2005)

En ce moment :






















_A consommer sans modération._


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Juillet 2005)

:love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

Jack Johnson faisait la première partie de Ben Harper aux USA  (et c'est un ancien surfeur pro)


----------



## Malow (19 Juillet 2005)

une vraie bombe pour moi en ce moment même : Dynamite de Jamiroquai






tous les styles musicaux mixés...un vrai bijoux pour les amateurs...


----------



## jahrom (19 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> une vraie bombe pour moi en ce moment même : Dynamite de Jamiroquai
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Avec une préférence pour "Seven days in sunny june"....:love:


----------



## purestyle (19 Juillet 2005)

le dernier avec l'influence de Richey :


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Juillet 2005)

Une copine m'a fait découvrir Bloc Party, c'est pas mal...


----------



## sofiping (19 Juillet 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Une copine m'a fait découvrir Bloc Party, c'est pas mal...




pareil


----------



## IceandFire (19 Juillet 2005)

Quel talent nous avons nous autres Bretons  :love:


----------



## bugman (19 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Avec une préférence pour "Seven days in sunny june"....:love:



Starchild  :love:

Sinon pour moi c'est Morcheeba en ce moment ! :style:


----------



## Liz (19 Juillet 2005)

Pour se nettoyer les oreilles


----------



## KARL40 (19 Juillet 2005)

En ce moment, le rock énervé des SLEATER KINNEY  :love: et leur très bon dernier album "the woods".


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Juillet 2005)




----------



## teo (20 Juillet 2005)

je me fais les derniers mix de _Jondi & Spesh_ dispos sur leur site, j'avais du retard, je finirai pas ceux de juin et de juillet ce soir... un peu tard, mais c'est parfait pour bosser tard le soir  :love:

C'est en 192 et 256 mp3, 1h mensuelle en gros, haut débit nécessaire et c'est là...


----------



## Kounkountchek (20 Juillet 2005)

Bonne nuit, moi je vais m'endormir avec ça: (Je vais jamais tenir jusqu'à la fin de la plage 1)


----------



## haru (20 Juillet 2005)

c'est vrai que c'est pas mal pour faire dodo archive ^^

sinon la au matin c'est YeahYeahYeah's - Tick


----------



## yvos (20 Juillet 2005)

haru a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai que c'est pas mal pour faire dodo archive ^^
> 
> sinon la au matin c'est YeahYeahYeah's - Tick


 
pas mal


Kool thing sur Goo, de Sonic Youth


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (20 Juillet 2005)

Rien de tel qu'un vieux classique pour se reveiller... :sleep:  
LED ZEPPELIN IV


----------



## teo (20 Juillet 2005)

La suite de cette nuit: _Loöq Radio June 05 Pt. 1_ de Jondi & Spesh, viendra juillet un peu plus tard.


----------



## richard-deux (20 Juillet 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> tu l'importes dans itunes et hop  ca marche








Malheureusement le dernier Calexico ne veut vraiment pas monter sur le bureau et bloque l'imac g3 et mon g4.  

C'est le seul CD qui résiste à iTunes.  

En ce moment:






Polar Bear.


----------



## IceandFire (20 Juillet 2005)

Bizarre...  là c'est Lloyd Cole "the singles" :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (20 Juillet 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Malheureusement le dernier Calexico ne veut vraiment pas monter sur le bureau et bloque l'imac g3 et mon g4.
> 
> C'est le seul CD qui résiste à iTunes.
> 
> ...


C'est le cd original ? Moi il passe bien dans mon G3...


----------



## IceandFire (20 Juillet 2005)

c'est pas une histoire de piste vidéo ... ??? allez un coup de the world won't listen des Smiths :love:


----------



## yvos (20 Juillet 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas une histoire de piste vidéo ... ??? allez un coup de the world won't listen des Smiths :love:


 
non, cela peut varier d'un lecteur à un autre, pour le même cd


----------



## Kounkountchek (20 Juillet 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> C'est le seul CD qui résiste à iTunes.
> Polar Bear.


Tu as essayé depuis un lecteur/graveur externe, ça fonctionne parfois !

En ce moment...





J'adore !


----------



## haru (20 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

>



Sonic Youth toujours !   



playin' > Ikara Colt - Belgravia


----------



## teo (20 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> non, cela peut varier d'un lecteur à un autre, pour le même cd



oui, le Muse _Origin of Symmetry_ a envoyé au SAV un PM G4 et mon Ti400 (blocage du lecteur CD et pb de HD sur les 2), la version suivante de iTunes ne posait plus ce problème 

Sinon, j'ai fini ma matinée avec:
_Guadalquivir _ sur _Kekeland _et _Le Nougat _sur _Rue Saint Louis en l'Ile_ de de Brigitte Fontaine :love: :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Juillet 2005)

en parlant de Sonic Youth, ça fait 4 jours que je bloque sur :


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (20 Juillet 2005)

Un de mes seuls vinyles qui gratte pas encore... :love: :love: !!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Juillet 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Un de mes seuls vinyles qui gratte pas encore... :love: :love: !!!




en trois post dans ce fil, je suis tombé amoureux..... :love:  :love:  :love: 
continue comme ça......




haaaaa....le roi de la TalkBox.......


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (20 Juillet 2005)

Do you feeel like we dooowouhh....    !!!


----------



## Romain le Malin (20 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là c'est le dernier Moby ("Hotel") en édition spéciale 2 CDs, le CD de musique ambiante  :love:




Je suis d'accord avec toi, cet album est génial.
J'ai découvert Moby avec les albums Play et 18.


----------



## Romain le Malin (20 Juillet 2005)

J'écoute Morcheeba, idéal pour se détendre


----------



## meldon (20 Juillet 2005)

Romain le Malin a dit:
			
		

> J'écoute Morcheeba, idéal pour se détendre



Ah oui! Très bien morcheeba! 

Un truc très bien que j'écoute inlassablement c'est One Giant Leap. Un album absolument sublime et multiculturel.


----------



## bompi (20 Juillet 2005)

En ce moment, musique du film "Traffic" (de S. Soderbergh) par Cliff Martinez





Des mêmes : "Solaris"





Les deux sont vraiment très bien.

NB : Quant au disque de Moby, j'avais bien envie d'écouter le disque d'ambient mais l'autre ne me plaisant pas ...


----------



## yvos (20 Juillet 2005)

_Un peu de sueur.._

_Fugazi, red medicine _









http://cubit.free.fr/images/smilies/punk.gif


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (20 Juillet 2005)

Hop, da gamerz selection ! Ce sont les vacances, alors écoutons des trucs qui tapent !

*Rage Against the Machine* : Rage Against the Machine







*Nine Inch Nails* : With Teeth







*System of a Down* : Mezmerize







*Lost Prophets* : The Fake Sound of Progress







*NOFX* : Punk in Drublic






A écouter fort, et avec les fenetres ouvertes pour faire chier les voisins


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

"l'hymne à la joie " de beethoven ...


----------



## mado (20 Juillet 2005)

Au cas où vous soyez dans le coin (montpellier) et si vous aimez l'electro.
:style:

*Electromind*


----------



## purestyle (20 Juillet 2005)

je rêve d'avoir le même son et la même prod


----------



## maousse (20 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ]Slug a dit:
			
		

> A écouter fort, et avec les fenetres ouvertes pour faire chier les voisins


Ah mon vieux, les jeux video, c'est la perte de la jeunesse... 



  :love:


----------



## purestyle (21 Juillet 2005)

encore des gallois :


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (21 Juillet 2005)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> Ah mon vieux, les jeux video, c'est la perte de la jeunesse...
> 
> :love:




C'est ben vrai mon bon monsieur


----------



## IceandFire (21 Juillet 2005)

Little 15....  :style: ... la classe :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (21 Juillet 2005)

woouuoohhh yeeaaahhhhh....


----------



## morden (21 Juillet 2005)

hop : la detente au bureau passe par un bon live : "Live at Shepherd's Bush Empire" de la déesse glacé 





j'adore cette pochette !!!!  la musique juste au bureau hein .. jme voi mal mettre le dvd 


A part ça, je vais bien !!!  !!


----------



## DandyWarhol (21 Juillet 2005)

morden a dit:
			
		

> hop : la detente au bureau passe par un bon live : "Live at Shepherd's Bush Empire" de la déesse glacé
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
On dirait chez moi, les fils, les CD les k7 etc...


----------



## IceandFire (21 Juillet 2005)

on dirait chez moi aussi avec tout les dvds de Bjork  :love:  Dandy


----------



## morden (21 Juillet 2005)

héhé .... le live at cambridge c'est ça la pochette du dvd :






je trouve ça trop fort 

A part ça, je vais m'écouter les deux,tiens !!  !!


----------



## IceandFire (21 Juillet 2005)

tiens puisque l'on en parle...  trouvé sur le site de la BBC pour le top of the pop (le vrai !)


----------



## morden (21 Juillet 2005)

@ iceandfire : rhooooo heuuuuu !!!!!!! mais tu va aretter de me faire baver ????? moi j'ai que l'audioheuuuuu !!!!   

[edit : on dirai la chanteuse de skunk anansie, je me trompe ??? enfin quoi qu'il en soi ça sent le formol une image pareil (surtout sa coiffure lol lol)]

A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (21 Juillet 2005)




----------



## IceandFire (21 Juillet 2005)

Arcade fire ?


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (21 Juillet 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Arcade fire ?



Non GYBE


----------



## KARL40 (21 Juillet 2005)

Pitch/work/fork a dit:
			
		

> Non GYBE


 
La fin du monde est proche et les GODSPEED jouent la bande son ....







Slow Riot for new Zero ... France !


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (21 Juillet 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> La fin du monde est proche et les GODSPEED jouent la bande son ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je me suis encore trompé ?


----------



## KARL40 (21 Juillet 2005)

Pitch/work/fork a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis encore trompé ?


 
Oh que non ....


----------



## richard-deux (21 Juillet 2005)

> richarddeux
> 
> C'est le seul CD qui résiste à iTunes.





			
				Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Tu as essayé depuis un lecteur/graveur externe, ça fonctionne parfois !



Je n'y avais pas pensé. :rose: 
Je vais partir à la recherche de mon ancien graveur dans la jungle des appareils entreposés ici et là.  

En ce moment:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (21 Juillet 2005)

"An American Prayer"


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Juillet 2005)

Pour l'instant c'est Moloko encore et toujours :love: Puis aussi Roisin Murphy en solo, c'est vraiment de la musique tres coloree et originale que je vous recommande chaudement


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Juillet 2005)

morden a dit:
			
		

> héhé .... le live at cambridge c'est ça la pochette du dvd :
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hehe, excellent mais c'est pas le meilleur 

je prefere le "Live at the Royal Opera House"  excellentissime avec tous ces violons, harpes et compagnie !!!





Je les ai quasi tous :love:


----------



## morden (21 Juillet 2005)

rhaaaa mais c'est pas possible !!! d'abord iceandfire qui me narge avec les dvd et là toi qui me parle d'un live que j'ai meme pas !!!!! ouinnnnnnnn !!!   

et en plus je me rend compte maintenant que j'ai meme pas post sur itunes !!!! je l'ai aps encore importé !!! chui naze !!! 


sinon là je suis passé à l'unplugged 
[edit : fini unplugged, puisqu'on me narge avec du bjork je derive sur serpent's egg de dead can dance






]

A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Juillet 2005)

Je ne pourrai que te dire excellent choix a nouveau !!!   

Tu verrais les vieilleries que j'ai de Bjork , a faire verdir les plus gros fans !!!

Dans le genre, CDs de Kukl (pas des copies), quasi l'integrale des SugarCubes aussi :love:


----------



## toto (21 Juillet 2005)

uh...qui connaît la reine incontestée du rockabilly, Wanda Jackson?





un brillant hommage lui est rendu par des artistes actuels, chaudement recommandé!!


----------



## morden (21 Juillet 2005)

@ modern_thing : j'avou que je ne suis pas suffisement fan pour avoir largé 150¤ quand elle est passé à paris pour aller la voir mais j'aime suffisement pour avoir hésité pendant une jonge smeaine passé à reconter mes sousous 

pour ce qui est de dead can dance là par contre j'ai tout 

mais bjork .. là c'est clair qu'il faudrais que je passe te cambrioler histoire de compléter les (nombreux) trou de ma discotheque et dvd theque 


A part ça, mon voisin de bureau, lui il aime pas dead can dance à fond !!  !!


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Juillet 2005)

tu veux aussi les vynils ?   :love:


----------



## IceandFire (21 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je ne pourrai que te dire excellent choix a nouveau !!!
> 
> Tu verrais les vieilleries que j'ai de Bjork , a faire verdir les plus gros fans !!!
> 
> Dans le genre, CDs de Kukl (pas des copies), quasi l'integrale des SugarCubes aussi :love:



Oui like me baby    :love: , je l'ai même photographié et vais  en faire un livre alors... :love: pour te dire si on est fan :king:


----------



## morden (21 Juillet 2005)

rhaaaa mais vous allez m'achever là !!!!!! pffffff .........

le pire c'est que je peut pas vraiment combattre face à vous deux !!!!!


vous savez medula le dernier album qui s'est super vendu ?? ben je l'ai aussi !!!!! naaaaa !!!!! et attention ..... en version NON collector !!!! moi j'ai l'edition super basique de tout le monde !!! 

ça vous en bouche un coin hein ??? j'ai meme pas la moyennement collector !!! lol j'ai l'édition en carton toute simple 

[edit : allez je vais me fumer une clope loin de mon ordi pour marquer mon impuissance devant tout ça .... (le pire c'est que je vous envie vraiment en plus !! je fais pas semblant !! lol) ]
A part ça, ya pas à dire pour dire n'imp' je suis fort !!  !!


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Juillet 2005)

et hop:


----------



## morden (21 Juillet 2005)

allez zou : on rechange encore 







afro celt sound system : volume 1 sound magic

un tres tres tres bon album  percussion afriquaine et rythme celte dans un melange subtil et équilibré : j'adore !! 

a part ça, ça bosse dur comme vous voyez !!  !!


----------



## IceandFire (21 Juillet 2005)

je connais pas comme groupe !!!


----------



## morden (21 Juillet 2005)

ouai !!!!! enfin un truc où c'est moi qui ait l'option !! 

ben c'est tres sympa, plutot musique d'ambiance mais il y a quelques pistes qui bougent aussi pas mal 

j'en met une à dispo (en cours d'up) et si ça t'interresse je t'envoi le lien 

A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## purestyle (21 Juillet 2005)

l'ancien meilleur groupe du monde de l'époque


----------



## IceandFire (21 Juillet 2005)

je connais le précédent moi   meilleur groupe...:love:


----------



## macmarco (21 Juillet 2005)

morden a dit:
			
		

> allez zou : on rechange encore
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Comme ça, c'est mieux ! 






Très bon groupe, effectivement.


----------



## bompi (21 Juillet 2005)

Pendant le sport, une "vieillerie" de mon enthousiaste jeunesse :
"Neuromantic" de Yukihiro Takahashi, produit par Tony Mansfield





Puisque l'on en parle (de T. Mansfield) profitons-en pour réécouter la pop mélodique et acidulée de New Musik "Anywhere"


----------



## Kounkountchek (21 Juillet 2005)

Début de soirée avec la  *"fille reduite au silence"*  par Sony...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Juillet 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> l'ancien meilleur groupe du monde de l'époque




Ca fait chaud au coeur :love:


----------



## IceandFire (22 Juillet 2005)

I'm a passenger....lalalalalalalalala  :love: sur l'anthology de Iggy Pop... 2 cds, le pied


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Juillet 2005)

dezil "san ou" .. les vacances!


----------



## morden (22 Juillet 2005)

lol merci à toi , macmarco !!  je n'avais effectivement pas férifier que l'image fonctionnais apres quelques heures ...... 


donc, merci à toi d'avoir assurer alors que j'etait deja loin 

A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (22 Juillet 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> I'm a passenger....lalalalalalalalala  :love: sur l'anthology de Iggy Pop... 2 cds, le pied


J'aime bôôcoup.... :love: 

Moi ce matin c'est :


----------



## toto (22 Juillet 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> l'ancien meilleur groupe du monde de l'époque



"I wanna be adored..." trop d'la balle, ça fait effectivement chaud au coeur!


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Juillet 2005)

Pour l'instant, je decouvre OK Cowboy de Vitalic  chouettos "La Rock 01" et "Poney Part I" :love:






Sinon la je suis en attente au telephone et c'est du jazz


----------



## mikoo (22 Juillet 2005)

TV On The Radio - King Eternal 
 :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (23 Juillet 2005)

Super album !!! Surtout la piste 2 !!! Vraiment  :love:


----------



## macarel (23 Juillet 2005)

depuis hier 15.°°h: la "musique" incessante des pompiers, canadairs, trackers, hélico, ambulance, gendarmes......
Catastrophique, ma garigue préféré (vtt) totalement détruite    
Encore un inconsient, bien que ça ne soit pas la première fois que je vois ça, ça fait ch****, et puis me***


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

En ce moment John Mayall
  




J'adore... :love:


----------



## macarel (23 Juillet 2005)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment John Mayall
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Au moins, ça mets de bon humeur.
Je l'ai vu à Perpignan il y a quelques mois 
 :love:


----------



## DandyWarhol (24 Juillet 2005)

*SUPERBE Dvd, super son etc... Avis aux connaisseurs! *   :love:


----------



## molgow (24 Juillet 2005)

Hollywood Porn Stars :






Ghinzu :


----------



## purestyle (24 Juillet 2005)

ça y'est je suis de nouveau complètement accro, j'avais pourtant décroché il ya 15 ans...


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juillet 2005)

mythique !

moi là elle alien, alles sehen rmx, ah ben flute c'est un morceau d'apparat maintenant


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Juillet 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> ça y'est je suis de nouveau complètement accro, j'avais pourtant décroché il ya 15 ans...





Idem pour moi - Je suis sur Faith en ce moment


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Juillet 2005)

ECOUTE ICI


----------



## saku (24 Juillet 2005)

ouaiis la musique je vi de sa mais de laquelle ahah personne ne sait? A ben si nan mais quel imbecile je parle tout seul naaaaan serieux j'écoute du rock, Green Day, System of a down et puis je vais pas tt vous citez quand meme


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2005)

J'aime bien cet album


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Juillet 2005)

Hey! What that noise, do you remember ?


----------



## TranXarnoss (24 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour,

J'écoute en ce moment, et pour la première fois, Last FM.
Je suis tombé sur un truc inconnu, bien sûr.
C'est sympa.
Est-ce qu'il y a un truc à faire pour savoir ce qui passe ?


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juillet 2005)

Macrobe a dit:
			
		

> Idem pour moi - Je suis sur Faith en ce moment


I went away alone with nothing left but fesses


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> I went away alone with nothing left but fesses




:hein:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Juillet 2005)




----------



## yvos (24 Juillet 2005)

Macrobe a dit:
			
		

> Hey! What that noise, do you remember ?




:love: :love:

ps: cette phrase est extraite des boo radleys...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love:
> 
> ps: cette phrase est extraite des boo radleys...



Oui et d'ailleurs je vais le re-sortir du carton aussi


----------



## purestyle (24 Juillet 2005)

bon je crois que moralement ça va plus du tout...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Juillet 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> bon je crois que moralement ça va plus du tout...




Oui mais c'est tellement bien...... Un des meilleurs avec pornography et faith (a mon goût)


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juillet 2005)




----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2005)

j'ai tellement joué the forest à la guitare


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (25 Juillet 2005)

Singles  
The CURE - STARING AT THE SEA -


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juillet 2005)




----------



## teo (25 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'écoute en ce moment, et pour la première fois, Last FM.
> Je suis tombé sur un truc inconnu, bien sûr.
> ...



_TranXarnoss: va jeter un oeil dans ton profil last.fm: après quelques minutes, il devrait s'updater.
Sinon, au moment où c'est diffusé, tu peux avoir le player dans ton navigateur où cela est noté... pour ce qui est de Last.fm et des questions, il y a le Forum Groupe Macgeneration sur Last.fm... ici on se fait discret pour pas embêter ceux qui sont pas dedans  ou éventuellement par MP... sur Last.fm... ton modo préféré est à disposition, si tu trouves rien dans les fils déjà en place  Par là _

Là, c'est les mixes de _Jondi & Spesh_ qui me délassent. En série, en ce moment, c'est parfait pour ActionScript. Rien de bien surprenant, mais si j'arrivai à passer des disques comme ça, je serai déjà content  Je rajoute juste du Brigitte Fontaine entre les plages (du Nougat, du Nougat )



			
				Macrobe a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais c'est tellement bien...... Un des meilleurs avec pornography et faith (a mon goût)



Je suis toujours d'accord... après tout ce temps. Un vrai plaisir à chaque fois 
A l'époque, j'ai heureusement changé un moment de musique (merci les "nouvelles musiques"), j'aurai mal fini 
Et maintenant je profite des deux, entre autres


----------



## chokobelle (25 Juillet 2005)

snif c'est bôôôôôô (en plus comme c'est une fille qui chante, pour le playback c'est top  )


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (25 Juillet 2005)

One of the best.... _"Led Zep"_  avec mon solo préféré de tout l'univers de la terre du monde de la piste 2 _"THE ROVER"!!!!_:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Avril-VII (25 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (25 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

>


Wééé c'était ma musique de la semaine dernière çui-là avec Frampton....


----------



## yvos (25 Juillet 2005)

Ce matin, c'était Diabologum :style:


----------



## Dahas (25 Juillet 2005)




----------



## teo (25 Juillet 2005)

_Rue Saint Louis en l'Ile_ de Brigitte Fontaine

J'aimais déjà beaucoup avant cet album, mais là, ça devient vraiment incroyable, pas eu de feeling pareil avec un album français depuis les Négresses Vertes et _mlah!_









Ensuite, special dedicace à l'éleveur de psychopathes  
_Bullet (Ellen Allien Flow Mix)_ de Covenant sur _A Bugged Out (DJ mix par Felix DaHouse Cat)_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Juillet 2005)

Au fait, quelqu'un se rappelle t'il de ça ?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (25 Juillet 2005)

Avec un petit sample bien sympa de Diana Ross...


----------



## bompi (25 Juillet 2005)

Macrobe a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, quelqu'un se rappelle t'il de ça ?



Yes sir  !
Je l'ai rippé il y a peu quand j'ai passé une partie de ma CD-thèque en AAC.
Réécouté et ... apprécié. Enfin, tout ceci ne nous rajeunit pas ...


----------



## bompi (25 Juillet 2005)

Sinon, en ce moment (disons : aujourd'hui) c'est une spéciale "Thievery Corporation"
"Sounds from the Thievery HI-FI"




"DJ-Kicks"




"The Cosmic Game"





assaisonnés avec une pointe de The Orb "Bicycles and Tricycles"




et, tiens, encore une peu de The Orb émincé "Live 93"





On s'achève paisiblement avec le remix, de The Orb toujours, " Aubrey's Excursions Beyond The Call of Duty Part 2 US (Disc 2)"


----------



## purestyle (25 Juillet 2005)

tout va mieux


----------



## r0rk4l (25 Juillet 2005)

Pour ma part:






Audio Bullys - Ego war : Une bonne dose de hip-hop pimentée à l'électro et une bonne recherche, résultat: Réussi, en tout cas pour moi


----------



## teo (25 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

>



héhéhé... un clin d'½il aux Breizh-ois-es du ouikende:


			
				24heures a dit a dit:
			
		

> La Sulfureuse Marilyn Manson...






			
				bompi a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, en ce moment (disons : aujourd'hui) c'est une spéciale "Thievery Corporation"
> "Sounds from the Thievery HI-FI"
> 
> 
> ...



Toi et moi on pourrait se payer la même _private radio_ sur last.fm   



Sinon, Jimmy S, Grillaz, Kraftwerk, Brigitte F avant les news d'Inter


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (25 Juillet 2005)

--------------:style:


----------



## GammaGT (25 Juillet 2005)

*dEUS Pocket Revolution* 

juste avant The Mars Volta Frances the Mute

et Arcade Fire Funeral

et un petit Isis en shuffle


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Juillet 2005)

Quel est le rapport ?


----------



## le_magi61 (25 Juillet 2005)

Je viens de finir l'ecoute de Jeff Buckley :love:
Le seul album, forcement, pas tous le reste 

Et la, j'embraye sur Bloc Party. Je ne connais que depuis 1 semaine, mais c'est vraiment bon...


----------



## r0rk4l (25 Juillet 2005)

C'est clair, moi aussi j'ai découvert ça dans le courant de la semaine passée, et je trouve ca super!

Actuellement c'est :






Counting Crows - Hard candy 

et ensuite ce sera:






Imogen Heap - Speak for yourself : une jolie voix féminine qui chante sur de superbes mélodies électro...mhMhm mélange du tonnerre...


----------



## ange_63 (25 Juillet 2005)

Moi c'est America "A Horse with No Name" => musiq de pub pour la modus


----------



## purestyle (26 Juillet 2005)

assez sous éstimé voire passé inaperçu (à gauche le bassiste de Siouxsie et à droite le leader des Cure)







(Perfect Murder et Relax sont des merveilles du genre)


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juillet 2005)

jamais croché the glove


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Juillet 2005)

adriana calcanhotto "fico assim sem voce " :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (26 Juillet 2005)

Ca roupille là-d'dans... on va secouer tout ça !!!


----------



## MrStone (26 Juillet 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> assez sous éstimé voire passé inaperçu (à gauche le bassiste de Siouxsie et à droite le leader des Cure)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Héhé mister alphabet says... pas glop... Bob aurait pu rester au lit sur ce coup 
De toutes façons j'aimais pas trop Siouxie 

Presque même époque (oui, bon à quelques années près), je préfère ça : 





Bauhaus, _Press the eject and give me the tape_
(note : aujourd'hui ça serait press CMD+E and give me the cd)

Un très-très bon live de 1982 incluant une version de _Bela Lugosi's dead_ de plus de 9 minutes :love:
Bon, je sais, on est loin du record de plus de 14 minutes pour _A Forest_, mais quand même  :hein:  





Bon sang, où ai-je bien pu ranger mes vieux albums des Sisters of Mercy


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (26 Juillet 2005)

:love:  :loveJ HARVEY


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Talchan (26 Juillet 2005)

ben là, je pars écouter Carl Craig, electroman de Detroit  C'est pas de la chance ça !


----------



## mado (26 Juillet 2005)

Talchan a dit:
			
		

> ben là, je pars écouter Carl Craig, electroman de Detroit  C'est pas de la chance ça !



Désolée de te faire faux bond  Mais journée trop hard. Ça m'apprendra à croire que parler fait avancer le schmilblick..

Rdv pour un prochain set de Tohu Bohu.
:love:


----------



## ficelle (26 Juillet 2005)

I got the blues... 

 

c'est court, 30 secondes !


----------



## bompi (27 Juillet 2005)

Allez, pour se donner du courage, le dernier disque de Meat Beat Manifesto "At the Center"





Entre jazz, électro et techno expérimentale. Ça vaut vraiment le coup d'y jeter une oreille ou deux ...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (27 Juillet 2005)

:love:  ........


----------



## DandyWarhol (27 Juillet 2005)

C'est quoi déjà cette compil' Hotel Costes?


----------



## Kounkountchek (27 Juillet 2005)

Je m'étais pourtant dit:  
"ça quand même, si ce n'est pas malheureux une telle opération commerciale"...
...Eh bien j'aurai tenu...un jour ! :rateau: :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (27 Juillet 2005)

On a tous ses moments de faiblesse...!


----------



## DandyWarhol (27 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Je m'étais pourtant dit:
> "ça quand même, si ce n'est pas malheureux une telle opération commerciale"...
> ...Eh bien j'aurai tenu...un jour ! :rateau: :love:


 

*WOW! Merci pour l'info je n'étais pas au courant de cette sortie!*
*C'est live ou studio? *


----------



## Kounkountchek (27 Juillet 2005)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> *WOW! Merci pour l'info je n'étais pas au courant de cette sortie!*
> *C'est live ou studio? *


C'est un album studio, en fait qui reprend toutes les chanson de Jagged little pill" en version acoustique


			
				Picouto a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas redondant avec l'unplugged ?


Moi je trouve pas ! mais je suis pas objectif !   
C'est plutot redondant avec le " Jagged little pill" original, car je trouve que sur certaines chansons elle ne modifie pas suffisamment les melodies pour que l'on "redecouvre" la chanson, par contre sur d'autres c'est tres tres beau !


----------



## Avril-VII (27 Juillet 2005)




----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (27 Juillet 2005)

The StOOges aux voies du Gaou, c'était Mururoa:affraid:
Oui, Les Stooges sur une petite île du Var:rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juillet 2005)




----------



## teo (27 Juillet 2005)

*Last.FM:* Personal Radio/_Lastrada_

_All Good_ de De La Soul sur _Art Official Intelligence: Mosaic Thump_

Notre 2e _Personal Radio_ sur Last.FM après celle de _Le Pure Style_

Allez allez on file dans ma signature pour s'inscrire ...


----------



## mado (27 Juillet 2005)

Tiens ça fait plusieurs fois que j'entends des morceaux de l'album de The Dead 60's






Un son proche des Clash, au moins sur You're Not The Law. 


Et un site qui plante chez moi


----------



## mado (27 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _Rue Saint Louis en l'Ile_ de Brigitte Fontaine
> 
> J'aimais déjà beaucoup avant cet album, mais là, ça devient vraiment incroyable, pas eu de feeling pareil avec un album français depuis les Négresses Vertes et _mlah!_



Tu sais qu'on devrait se rencontrer toi et moi  
(et même je te présenterais Talchan :love: )


----------



## mado (27 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'instant, je decouvre OK Cowboy de Vitalic  chouettos "La Rock 01" et "Poney Part I" :love:



Oui, mais c'est à peu près tout non ?


----------



## mado (27 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> une vraie bombe pour moi en ce moment même : Dynamite de Jamiroquai




Je crois que les bretons peuvent confirmer  :love:


Bon, sinon, je floode pas  je remonte juste le fil pour savoir si quelqu'un a parlé de Dead 60's !


----------



## Freelancer (27 Juillet 2005)

Une compil qui reprend des morceaux de "The Queen Is Dead" et "Louder Than Bombs". Et la bo de "6 Feet Under" : Radiohead, The Arcade Fire :love: :love: :love:


----------



## maousse (27 Juillet 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que les bretons peuvent confirmer  :love:



Et encore, tu n'étais pas dans la voiture !    


Sinon, pour ce que je me suis mis à chanter, c'était ça : (ça rend mieux à 5000 personnes en coeur que tout seul au resto, je vous l'accorde  :mouais:  )
http://amaousse.free.fr/Maree Basse.mp3


----------



## mado (27 Juillet 2005)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> Et encore, tu n'étais pas dans la voiture !
> 
> 
> Sinon, pour ce que je me suis mis à chanter, c'était ça : (ça rend mieux à 5000 personnes en coeur que tout seul au resto, je vous l'accorde :mouais:  )
> http://amaousse.free.fr/Maree%20Basse.mp3



Et une version par Arno (l'autre ) t'as pas ?


----------



## teo (28 Juillet 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais c'est à peu près tout non ?




Moi j'aime bien tout 

Sinon là je découvre _Reserection_ et un _Live Bonus_ de Daho que je connaissais pas.
Saint Etienne Daho, on m'avait dit qu'il fallait que je le trouve..

C'est fait


----------



## toys (28 Juillet 2005)

les lives fait ce week-end


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (28 Juillet 2005)

*"Run through the JUNGLE !!!"*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Juillet 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> *"Run through the JUNGLE !!!"*



Bad moon rising ; aussi  :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (28 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Bad moon rising ; aussi :love:


Wééé......


----------



## TranXarnoss (28 Juillet 2005)

En ce moment,
Dinah Washington.
_What a difference a day makes ?_
tiré de la BO de _Casino_.
C'est beau.  

Tiens, c'est fini.
On enchaîne avec _Julia_ des Beatles. C'est beau aussi.


----------



## bompi (28 Juillet 2005)

Dinah Washington ? cooooll !

Avant d'aller dormir, "Monk alone" compilation de Thelonious Monk en solo, chez Columbia. C'est grand.


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juillet 2005)




----------



## mado (29 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

>




Tiens je viens d'entendre ça


----------



## teo (29 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Kid Créole and the Coconuts !*
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:
> Que demander de mieux pour aller avec mon humeur joyeuse ??
> :rose:




Pur morceau...

pour aller avec les noix de cocos... je reprend du nougat avec _Brigitte F_et je file à Guadalquivir...  :love:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Juillet 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Dinah Washington ? cooooll !
> 
> Avant d'aller dormir, "Monk alone" compilation de Thelonious Monk en solo, chez Columbia. C'est grand.



Ce n'est pas une compilation ,C l'integralité de ce que monk a enregistré sur Columbia entre 62 et 68 en solo ,d'ou Monk alone,seul au piano...
Monk est sans nul doute l'un des plus grands musiciens du 20e siecle ,je veux dire ,un créateur majeur,à ranger avec Stravinsky,Bartok etc...


----------



## Grug (29 Juillet 2005)

alleï on se reveille !  :love:


----------



## bompi (29 Juillet 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas une compilation ,C l'integralité de ce que monk a enregistré sur Columbia entre 62 et 68 en solo ,d'ou Monk alone,seul au piano...
> Monk est sans nul doute l'un des plus grands musiciens du 20e siecle ,je veux dire ,un créateur majeur,à ranger avec Stravinsky,Bartok etc...


C'est vrai [mais c'est aussi une compilation dans le sens où des disques séparés existaient au préalable chez Columbia : je sais je suis têtu  :rose: ].

Sinon, bien d'accord avec toi : Monk n'est pas un virtuose mais un génie ! Et l'associer dans la même phrase à Bartók est une très bonne idée 

N'oublions pas dans la distribution de prix les Gershwin, Berlin et autres mélodistes qui ont créées des mélodies extraordinaires.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Juillet 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai [mais c'est aussi une compilation dans le sens où des disques séparés existaient au préalable chez Columbia : je sais je suis têtu  :rose: ].
> 
> Sinon, bien d'accord avec toi : Monk n'est pas un virtuose mais un génie ! Et l'associer dans la même phrase à Bartók est une très bonne idée
> 
> N'oublions pas dans la distribution de prix les Gershwin, Berlin et autres mélodistes qui ont créées des mélodies extraordinaires.



oui ,un Monk en solo a posséder ,C monk alone in san francisco sur Riverside,1957 je crois...GENIAL aussi.
ah et aussi ,les 3 CD London Collection ,en solo et en trio ,début des années 70 ,ses derniers enregistrements,avant une retraite de 10 ans,jusque sa mort en 1982


----------



## Grug (29 Juillet 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> oui ,un Monk en solo a posséder ,C monk alone in san francisco sur Riverside,1957 je crois...GENIAL aussi.
> ah et aussi ,les 3 CD London Collection ,en solo et en trio ,début des années 70 ,ses derniers enregistrements,avant une retraite de 10 ans,jusque sa mort en 1982


 à mon avis l'indispensable c'est celui là :


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (29 Juillet 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> *"Run through the JUNGLE !!!"*




"Run through the JUNGLE !!!"  version Viet Cong  c'est sur ce (gigantesque) disque... :rateau:


----------



## teo (29 Juillet 2005)

Shovel, un groupe suisse, à l'époque chez mes potes de Noise Product à Genève.
Leur _Gap_, récupéré sur le sampler  _Music with attitude/Rock Sound 27_ est toujours aussi couillu et ça fait du bien de temps en temps


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> à mon avis l'indispensable c'est celui là :




les monk sont tous indispensables !  
ah et pour la version en big band,le town hall ,aussi sur Riverside ,avec entre autres Phil Woods a l'alto !!!!


----------



## Tangi (29 Juillet 2005)

Salut la compagnie ...

Voilà en ce moment c'est ça :


*The departure*, un bon groupe de Rock un peu à l'instar de *Franz Ferdinand* :





Et pour les fans de*Massive attack*, dont je fais partie, la bande originale du film "*Danny the dog*", ça ne vaut pas "*Mezzanine*" mais c'est quand même drôlement agréable à écouter, enfin moi je suis un inconditionnel donc voilà :





...


----------



## teo (29 Juillet 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> (...)[*]Et pour les fans de*Massive attack*, dont je fais partie, la bande originale du film "*Danny the dog*", ça ne vaut pas "*Mezzanine*" mais c'est quand même drôlement agréable à écouter, enfin moi je suis un inconditionnel donc voilà :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'avais pas accroché après l'avoir acheté. Merci de me faire penser à le réécouter plus attentivement 

Là c'est _Alpha Male_ de Röyksopp sur _The Understanding_

C'est album est décidément excellent. pas le côté OVNI du premier mais je suivrai cet _Apha male_ jusqu'au bout de la nuit...  :love:


----------



## bompi (29 Juillet 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> *The departure*, un bon groupe de Rock un peu à l'instar de *Franz Ferdinand*



Ça existe, ça, un bon groupe de rock ... ??  

Enfin, là c'est la compil' de Filia Brazilia "Another Late Night", avec en particulier un sympathique morceau de David Holmes


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (29 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> j'avais pas accroché après l'avoir acheté. Merci de me faire penser à le réécouter plus attentivement
> 
> Là c'est _Alpha Male_ de Röyksopp sur _The Understanding_
> 
> C'est album est décidément excellent. pas le côté OVNI du premier mais je suivrai cet _Apha male_ jusqu'au bout de la nuit...  :love:



Tiens, teo est un gars qui gagne à être connu apparemment :d


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (29 Juillet 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Salut la compagnie ...
> 
> Voilà en ce moment c'est ça :
> 
> ...



plus j'écoute les albums de massive (environ 1000 fois chacun) plus j'ai dde mal à me décider sur mon préféré... Bon, de suite, 100th windows est 3000 mètres en dessous des trois premiers. J'écoute Blue lines, et je suis épaté, je me dis, c'est cuilà le meilleur. J'écoute mezzanine, et je me dis, punaise sans doute le meilleur album de ses 10 ou 12 dernières années. puis je réécoute Blue Lines, et de temps en temps protection vient foutre le waï... Danny the Dog, j'ai omis de le prendre celui-là...


----------



## Tangi (29 Juillet 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Ça existe, ça, un bon groupe de rock ... ??


Ca veut dire quoi au juste ça ??? ... 

T'aimes pas le Rock ???

...


----------



## bompi (29 Juillet 2005)

Dans l'ensemble, "le rock", je n'aime pas, effectivement. Je dirais même plus, ça me gonfle plus qu'autre chose. Cela étant, il reste quelques individus dont j'apprécie ce qu'ils font (genre Andy Partridge).
Je trouve que c'est beaucoup de bruit pour rien ... Mais plus que tout, c'est tout ce qui entoure cette musique qui me débecte : c'est une musique parfaite pour les _mass media_ et le décervelage généralisé. Il est donc très difficile aux groupes (et individus) de résister à cette pression-là. Seuls quelques-uns y parviennent, soit en étant au-dessus de ça (ils ont du succès quoi qu'il advienne) soit en-deçà (la confidentialité leur sied). C'est plutôt là que va mon goût.

Bien. Tout en faisant mon malin, j'écoute "Shenzhou" de Biosphere. Cool et lointain.


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (29 Juillet 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Dans l'ensemble, "le rock", je n'aime pas, effectivement. Je dirais même plus, ça me gonfle plus qu'autre chose. Cela étant, il reste quelques individus dont j'apprécie ce qu'ils font (genre Andy Partridge).
> Je trouve que c'est beaucoup de bruit pour rien ... Mais plus que tout, c'est tout ce qui entoure cette musique qui me débecte : c'est une musique parfaite pour les _mass media_ et le décervelage généralisé. Il est donc très difficile aux groupes (et individus) de résister à cette pression-là. Seuls quelques-uns y parviennent, soit en étant au-dessus de ça (ils ont du succès quoi qu'il advienne) soit en-deçà (la confidentialité leur sied). C'est plutôt là que va mon goût.


Je susi d'accord avec toi sur certains points mais attendons de voir ce que sera l'électro à l'âge de 50 ans, l'âge du rock aujourd'hui...


----------



## bompi (29 Juillet 2005)

Mon avis (et ce n'est que le mien, pas vrai ?) est que "le rock", c'est justement cela, et depuis toujours. Le rock c'est la rencontre de certains styles (blues, jazz ou ce qu'on voudra) avec les _mass media_. Le rock c'est Elvis, par exemple. Et Elvis est le meilleur rockeur et le pire rockeur : le parangon du rock.
L'âge (du rock) n'y fait rien. Si ce n'est mon âge à moi  : quand j'étais jeune (et naïf), je croyais sans aucun doute à la "rock attitude" ou je ne sais quelle tartufferie de cet ordre. Maintenant, c'est bon, cela m'a passé.
Et du coup il ne reste plus grand'chose : des amours de jeunesse (Joy Division, Clash, Devo [D-E-V-O] etc.) ou des amours de toujours (XTC en est le meilleur exemple). À côté de ça, quelques inclassables : c'est ceux-là qui m'intéressent.

PS : cela fait, suivant ma propre datation, 31 ans que j'écoute de la "techno".
En 74 mon frère a rapporté de voyage "Autobahn" de Kraftwerk (wir fahr'n fahr'n fahr'n auf der Autobahn ... die Sonne scheint ... etc.)
Depuis j'écoute de la musique avec des machines (yummy !).


----------



## teo (29 Juillet 2005)

s'il fallait que je choisisse, je ne choisirai pas 

Ou alors un Requiem de Mozart, car si je pouvais plus écouter autre chose qu'une ½uvre, ça vaudrait pas la peine de vivre et de pas en profiter. Alors autant se hater de disparaitre.

j'ai eu ma période l_e rock est mort, enterrons le_. Le pb c'est qu'il bouge encore et que les morts-vivants sont, pour notre grand plaisir, encore d'attaque, parfois 10, 20, 30 ans après leur mort. Il est parfois super naze, mais il a de beaux restes... et ses métissages avec l'électronique, le rap (parfois) ou les musiques "world" me surprennent souvent.

Autant j'adore les musiques électroniques, Kraftwerk, la house et ses rejetons (au sens très large) autant je pourrai pas me passer des variantes du rock... du punk, grunge...etc. 

Et je découvre aussi le jazz (un bon set en live...) que je supportais pas avant (à part _Tutu_ de Miles).


_Alors please vous battez pas..._



Pendant que je fais mon chti repas:
_Six Feet Under Theme ( Thunderpuss remix)_ de Thomas Newman sur _Six Feet Under BO (electro B.O.um)
Ya Rayah de Rachid Taha sur Carte blanche (rock français de chez français)
Sing de Travis sur Single (pop)	
Mon amie la rose de Natacha Atlas sur Gedida (oriental)
Voiture française de Aston Villa sur Talents 2003 12e édition - live 21 janvier 2003 (rock français )
Blue gardenia de Patti Wicks sur Love locked out (jazz)	
Save A Prayer de Duran Duran sur Rio (garçons coiffeurs quand j'étais ado)	
Pump up the volume de Marrs sur Single (ovni électro)

marrs est toujours aussi puissant... 'têt' de cette vidéo que me vient cette fascination pour les hommes qui montent dans des fusées    _


----------



## Freelancer (29 Juillet 2005)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, teo est un gars qui gagne à être connu apparemment :d



assurément 






essentiel à mes yeux. le coffret cole porter en trois volume chez verve. fred astaire, ella fitzgerald, louis armstrong, dinah washington, sarah vaughan, billie holiday... :love: :love: :love:






la premiere compil de la serie des red hot... cole porter repris par quelques grands noms : deborah harry, iggy pop, david byrne, sinead o'connor, the pogues :love: :love: :love:


----------



## bompi (29 Juillet 2005)

Boooohhh !  On ne va pas se battre pour si peu . Je ne dis pas que le rock est mort : il ne m'intéresse plus, voilà tout.

Bon appétit


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (29 Juillet 2005)

En préparant mes bagages.....


----------



## bompi (29 Juillet 2005)

De très loin leur meilleur ... Tout est réussi y compris la pochette 

Après avoir regardé "Bringing Up Baby", une petite compilation "d'époque" de mélodies de Gershwin. 
Ah ... "Nice work if you can get it" !! 

Et on enchaîne sur le toujours mésestimé Teddy Wilson, dont la version de "Sweet Lorraine" est une merveille !


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juillet 2005)

iTunes en aléatoire pour ce soir ... En ce moment System Of A Down avec "Shimmy" sur l'album Toxicity !


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juillet 2005)

Maintenant un petit coup de Red Hot avec "Sir Psycho sexy" sur Blood Sugar Sex Magic !


----------



## TranXarnoss (30 Juillet 2005)

Bon ben là je vais me faire lyncher






ça me rappelle des souvenirs d'enfance.


----------



## juju palavas (30 Juillet 2005)

a cet heure ci. Jscott walker- Emanuelle.


----------



## joeldu18cher (30 Juillet 2005)

le dernier souchon en avant premiere sur itunes


----------



## purestyle (30 Juillet 2005)

le genre de truc qu'on a honte d'aimer...


----------



## bompi (30 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben là je vais me faire lyncher
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gotainer c'est sympa et c'est une pop gentiment loufoque qui s'assume 

Mais Téléphone, là, je me vois mal l'écouter (aarrrrggglll !!)

Mais dans le genre ringard assumé, j'écoute volontiers (et en ce moment-même) le grand Bob Mitchum dans "Calypso is like so ..."


----------



## Tangi (30 Juillet 2005)

Ne le prend pas mal, le ton n'est pas du tout aggrésif, je préviens parce que par écrit les choses peuvent être mal interprêtées. Quand je te lis, j'ai vraiment l'impression d'être un jeune con écoutant de la merde ... Le discours qui consiste à dire que le Rock n'existe plus, et que rien ne vaut les groupes d'antan m'agace un peu, ce qui est sûr c'est que je n'ai pas, de toute évidence, ta culture musicale, et que j'ai sans doute beaucoup à apprendre de gens comme toi... J'ajouterais que je ne m'intéresse à la musique que depuis quelques années (et puis je n'ai que 24 ans) et donc mes connaissances se limitent surtout à des groupes qui ont sorti leur premier album dans les années 2000... 

Mais la musique est une histoire de goût et donc par définition de subjectivité... J'ai l'impression que beaucoup vivent dans la nostalgie des groupes passés, et se ferment un peu aux nouveaux venus de la scène Rock... Alors bien sûr *Bloc party*, *The Strokes*, *Kings of Leon*, *The White Stripes*, *Broken Social Scene* pour ne citer qu'eux (mais y en a des tonnes d'autres que j'adore tout autant) n'ont rien inventé, et alors ????????? Ca ne m'empêche pas d'adorer ce qu'ils font...

Et puis tu as écouté *The Departure* avant de douter que ce soit un bon groupe Rock ???? (eux non plus n'ont rien inventé, c'est évident, mais je m'en contrefiche)...

Allez à + ... Je te souhaite un bon weekend...


----------



## teo (30 Juillet 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> De très loin leur meilleur ... Tout est réussi y compris la pochette



on en parlé ici il me semble.. la pochette originale est celle d'un album... d'Elvis Presley ! que les Clash ont réinterprété à leur sauce. Sinon typo identique et photo n&b aussi.

Mon premier Clash. Une baffe !   :rateau:


----------



## teo (30 Juillet 2005)

_Unicorn (Duet Version)_	de Apoptygma Berzerk sur _Harmonizer_

Spécial dédicace à _l'éleveur de psychopathe_ !   :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Juillet 2005)




----------



## macmarco (30 Juillet 2005)

Morphine - Sheila - Cure for pain.


----------



## teo (30 Juillet 2005)

_Au rêve_ de Cassius sur _Au rêve_
envie de sieste...

_Paris Le Flore_ d'Etienne Daho sur _DahOlympia (Live)_
vu qu'on est bien à Paris, en été...ou qu'on est bien à Paris en été... au choix

_Rage_ de Chumbawamba sur _Anarchy_
... à tous les bébés qui naissent

Venasque de Ian Pooley sur Since then
... pour les retrouvailles

_Paradise (not for me)_ de Mirwais	sur _Production_
... mais pour qui donc ?

_This is  for you_ de DJ Hell sur _Trax Sampler 015_
prend ça dans ma gueule...

_Love in itself_ de Depeche Mode sur _Construction time again_
... toujours


----------



## Grug (30 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> on en parlé ici il me semble.. la pochette originale est celle d'un album... d'Elvis Presley ! que les Clash ont réinterprété à leur sauce. Sinon typo identique et photo n&b aussi.
> 
> Mon premier Clash. Une baffe !   :rateau:


 voire du premier 45t d'elvis presley, soit le 1er disque de rock.

homage très reussi car cela donne le meilleur (c'est un avis personnel) album du genre.


----------



## bompi (30 Juillet 2005)

C'était mon deuxième Clash : le premier m'avait un peu déçu (en studio, ça n'avait quand même pas la même patate que d'autres affreux jojos) et le second, je ne m'en souviens même plus.
Mais ce disque, mazette : tout ce qui faut et pas de gras. Exactement l'inverse du suivant (trop de gras et pas assez de d'intensité, enfin, c'est mon avis ...)

En tous cas, je ne savais pas que la pochette venait d'un certain Elvis P. Lui, par contre, je n'aime vraiment pas (je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais il est associé indéfectiblement dans mon esprit à Claude François).

Enfin, en tous cas, là, présentement, c'est une bonne chanson d'XTC (tout le monde s'en fout, d'XTC, et pourtant c'est si bien !!) : "Frivolous tonight" dans le premier volume de "Apple Venus"


----------



## teo (30 Juillet 2005)

XTC c'est marrant, ça me fait penser au samedi soir avec les Enfants du Rock et Rockline (?) je ne sais pas pourquoi...

Là, spéciale dédicace à IceAndFire:

_The Grey Havens (Featuring Sir James Galway)_ de Howard Shore sur _The Lord of the rings -3- The return of the King_

_The riders of Rohan_ de Howard Shore sur _The Lord of the rings -2- The two towers_


----------



## bompi (30 Juillet 2005)

Les enfants sont de retour ...
Fifille (7 ans ...) vient de mettre la compilation de Maurice Yvain "Pas sur la bouche / Ta bouche"






Ah !! Les opérettes des années folles ... C'est gaillard et sans prétention et avec de belles mélodies.

Quant à XTC : ils ont bien évolué depuis les Enfants du Rock


----------



## purestyle (31 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> XTC c'est marrant, ça me fait penser au samedi soir avec les Enfants du Rock et Rockline (?) je ne sais pas pourquoi...
> 
> Là, spéciale dédicace à IceAndFire:
> 
> ...


 

Rockline, énorme énorme voire primordiale influence sur le restant de ma vie ! rien que la musique du générique, l'instrumentale de Confusion par New Order...

Des souvenirs merveilleux, avec mon meilleur pote on les enregistrait (parce qu'on avait pas toujours la permission parentale de mater aussi tard). 

C'est à ce demander ce qu'aujourd'hui on propose aux kids comme alternative culturelle et musicale sur les chaines hertziennes (mis à part Arte).


----------



## purestyle (31 Juillet 2005)

une super prod française :


----------



## bompi (31 Juillet 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> Rockline, énorme énorme voire primordiale influence sur le restant de ma vie ! rien que la musique du générique, l'instrumentale de Confusion par New Order...
> 
> Des souvenirs merveilleux, avec mon meilleur pote on les enregistrait (parce qu'on avait pas toujours la permission parentale de mater aussi tard).
> 
> C'est à ce demander ce qu'aujourd'hui on propose aux kids comme alternative culturelle et musicale sur les chaines hertziennes (mis à part Arte).



Ce qu'on propose ? Je répondrais volontiers : rien ...

Mais il me semble que l'émission d'Emma de Caunes sur C+ est pas mal, non ? (ne regardant pas, peux pas dire)

Cela étant, ce n'est pas nouveau : après tout, quand j'étais un minot (70's) il y avait essentiellement Maritie et Gilbert Carpentier : gasp !! Ou alors les émissions insoutenables de Chancel (Le Grand Échiquier) où passait parfois le frisson du danger lorsqu'était invité un rocker ... Jusqu'à l'apparition (youpi !!) des Enfants du Rock, c'était plutôt le désert de Gobi ...


----------



## IceandFire (31 Juillet 2005)

the Real Thing album génial live des Midnight oil.... :love: Hello ! les potaux


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Nobody (31 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> on en parlé ici il me semble.. la pochette originale est celle d'un album... d'Elvis Presley ! que les Clash ont réinterprété à leur sauce. Sinon typo identique et photo n&b aussi.
> 
> Mon premier Clash. Une baffe !  :rateau:


 
Exact:






Faut-il voir dans le "brisage" de guitare de l'album du Clash une volonté de faire disparaitre tout ce qui était devenu insupportable dans le rock de l'époque? Presley en joue, le Clash la brise.


----------



## toys (31 Juillet 2005)

un bon vieux  NTM


----------



## Modern__Thing (31 Juillet 2005)

Là c'est le dernier Roykksopp... Y laisse quand même un petit goût de trop peu dans la bouche  par moment j'ai l'impression d'entendre du GarageBand :hein:


----------



## teo (31 Juillet 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Exact:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je pense que ton idée n'est pas loin de ce qu'ils voulaient exprimer. C'est tellement fort la confrontation des deux. Mais ça pourrait être aussi une certaine marque de respect, qui sait ?

Le disque du King a lui aussi été ressorti en version CD remastérisée DSD


> ''Elvis Presley' is remastered using Sony's DSD technology. Includes bonus tracks, rare photographs, and original album art.
> 
> The first rock n' roll album ever to reach no. 1, the March 1956 Elvis Presley includes "Blue Suede Shoes" and "Blue Moon" and the bonus tracks include the hit single "Heartbreak Hotel." Its distinctive album cover, with a black and white picture of a gyrating Elvis and the title written in pink and green, became so iconic that The Clash referenced it on their 1979 'London Calling' LP.
> 
> ...



là... 

Par contre, je n'ai pas trouvé d'infos quant au gars qui a fait la pochette originale.



Allez iTunes me balance Roy Orbison et Little Ritchard

_You're My Baby_ de Roy Orbison sur _The Essential Sun Years_
_Lucille_ de Little Richard de _The Rock'n roll...	_


Terrible aussi


----------



## teo (31 Juillet 2005)

_Drink to get drunk feat. Sia (Gear Mix)_ de Different Gear sur _Single_


Bonne mise en bouche.

Apéro time


----------



## bompi (31 Juillet 2005)

Pfff .... là c'est hyper dur : ma belle-mère me gonfle avec sa radio (une pétasse qui chante en français pollue l'ambiance) tandis que ma femme squate le powerbook avec l'iThèque ... Booooouuuhhh !!!! J'en ai marre !! J'aurais tout eu ces dernières semaines : Dolmen, La course au trésor, France Inter etc.

Bon. Je vais m'exiler avec mon iBook et mon iPod et :






Jon Hassell est trop fort ...


----------



## macarel (31 Juillet 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Pfff .... là c'est hyper dur : ma belle-mère me gonfle avec sa radio (une pétasse qui chante en français pollue l'ambiance) tandis que ma femme squate le powerbook avec l'iThèque ... Booooouuuhhh !!!! J'en ai marre !! J'aurais tout eu ces dernières semaines : Dolmen, La course au trésor, France Inter etc.
> 
> Bon. Je vais m'exiler avec mon iBook et mon iPod et :
> 
> ...


très bonne solution


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Juillet 2005)

Moi en ce moment c'est ça :


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (31 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que ton idée n'est pas loin de ce qu'ils voulaient exprimer. C'est tellement fort la confrontation des deux. Mais ça pourrait être aussi une certaine marque de respect, qui sait ?
> 
> Le disque du King a lui aussi été ressorti en version CD remastérisée DSD
> 
> ...



photo prise sur scène datant de 1955 pour l'album d'Elvis


----------



## Nobody (1 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que ton idée n'est pas loin de ce qu'ils voulaient exprimer. C'est tellement fort la confrontation des deux. Mais ça pourrait être aussi une certaine marque de respect, qui sait ?



Oui, c'est une idée intéressante: une sorte de continuité. Tu avais - aurais dû avoir (?) , "tu" étant Presley - un esprit rebelle, nous l'avons aussi -"nous" étant le Clash et avec lui toute la frange du punk rock/new wave. Malheureusement pour toi, tu représentes aujourd'hui ce qui t'a révolté hier. Nous cassons ton image qui ne colle plus à la révolte de la jeunesse d'aujourd'hui (je veux dire bien sûr celle de '76/'77...) Nous reprenons le flambeau mais nous te brulons avec puisque tu n'as pas pu garder la flamme...
Pas mal comme concept, hein?




			
				teo a dit:
			
		

>



Argh... Little Richard. Le pasteur rocker! Un mythe! Une légende! Une folie pure!
Sur le même pied qu'Otis Redding, pas sur le plan musical mais sur celui de la présence, de la légende, de l'influence. Non?


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Août 2005)

heu...rien a voir...mais:


*Tom Waits*


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

vitalic vs laurent garnier vs miss kitting


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Août 2005)




----------



## juju palavas (1 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

>


Le nioube de naissance s'adresse au nioube veteran





[/URL][/IMG]  jj cale


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Août 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Le nioube de naissance s'adresse au nioube veteran



bim, boulage...

jj cale, ça fait longtemps...bonne idée...


----------



## teo (1 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> vitalic vs laurent garnier vs miss kitting






que du bon...



_Habibi Maja_ de Aisha Kandisha's Jarring Effects sur _Indestructible Arabian Beats vol. 1_


----------



## IceandFire (1 Août 2005)

this is my drug... : DM singles colllection...all of course...


----------



## teo (1 Août 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> this is my drug... : DM singles colllection...all of course...





'spèce de drogué, va ! 


 

Moi là c'est
_Cinnamon girl_ de Prince sur _Musicology_

_tiens faudrait que je me fasse une alerte Google, là, ça fait longtemps qu'il a pas sorti d'album... ça devrait pas tarder... et rien sur sa mailing list..._


----------



## IceandFire (1 Août 2005)

non juste un peu de café crême m'sieu l'agent...
behind the wheel... :love:


----------



## teo (1 Août 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est une idée intéressante: une sorte de continuité. Tu avais - aurais dû avoir (?) , "tu" étant Presley - un esprit rebelle, nous l'avons aussi -"nous" étant le Clash et avec lui toute la frange du punk rock/new wave. Malheureusement pour toi, tu représentes aujourd'hui ce qui t'a révolté hier. Nous cassons ton image qui ne colle plus à la révolte de la jeunesse d'aujourd'hui (je veux dire bien sûr celle de '76/'77...) Nous reprenons le flambeau mais nous te brulons avec puisque tu n'as pas pu garder la flamme...
> Pas mal comme concept, hein?
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai lu sur un article  en recherchant des infos sur la pochette, un truc intéressant qui ajoute que la destruction est quelque part aussi un processus de création (j'y met les futuristes, dada, exemple parmi d'autres).
Il ne faut effectivement pas oublier là-dedans qu'à l'époque, Elvis était un sacré contestataire, il bougeait "comme  un noir" jouait de "la musique de noir", dans une Amérique ségrégationniste, pas très éloignée finalement de l'Apartheid Sud Africain. Il faisait peur aux vieux, les jeunes adoraient, exactement comme les Clash 20 ans plus tard.
On est loin de l'image qu'on peut avoir maintenant d'Elvis de Graceland, de Las Vegas, des ses quintaux en trop (pour cette époque-ci on repense plus à la reprise de _My Way_ par Sid Vicious).

J'ai trouvé aussi plus d'infos sur qui a fait la pochette:
par ici 

Pour ce qui est de Little Richard, Otis Redding, Elvis et le rock de cette époque, je débute, je reprend les bases va-ton dire, elles me manquent... d'ici 10 ans j'arriverai peut-être à me faire une idée de ces 50 dernières années musicalement parlant  suggestions bienvenues !


----------



## Avril-VII (1 Août 2005)

tout de suite, le thème de DIM

TATATATA TATA :love::love::love:

edit : Puis Maximilian Hecker : Full of voices


----------



## richard-deux (1 Août 2005)

En ce moment:


----------



## bompi (1 Août 2005)

Pour se détendre [au boulot il faut savoir garder la tête froide face aux têtes brûlées], la musique excellente du film tout aussi excellent Insomnia (l'original norvégien), par Biosphere [aka Geir Jenssen, naguère membre de Bel Canto]


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (1 Août 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Pour se détendre [au boulot il faut savoir garder la tête froide face aux têtes brûlées], la musique excellente du film tout aussi excellent Insomnia (l'original norvégien), par Biosphere [aka Geir Jenssen, naguère membre de Bel Canto]



un petit coup de Shimering, Warm and Bright


----------



## Freelancer (1 Août 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Maximilian Hecker : Full of voices


rhââââ lovely.

je suis retombé dans mes amours de post-adolescence : The Divine Comedy (Casanova), St Etienne (Good Humor), également le maxi que St Etienne avait sorti en collaboration avec Etienne Daho (et également la participation de Brigitte Fontaine) : Reserection (merci Téo de m'avoir rafraîchi la mémoire :love: :love: :love:  )


----------



## bompi (1 Août 2005)

Pitch/work/fork a dit:
			
		

> un petit coup de Shimering, Warm and Bright



Des années que je n'ai pas écouté Bel Canto : lors de ma dernière "purge" (il fallait bien retrouver un peu d'espace ...) je n'avais pas encore pris le pli de tout mp3-iser. Dommage.

J'enchaîne avec "Dead cities" de FSOL, ça reste une valeur sûre, à mon goût :


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (1 Août 2005)

De temps à autres, j'aime me plonger dans l'ambiance très... "spéciale" de Requiem for a dream


----------



## iNano (1 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> De temps à autres, j'aime me plonger dans l'ambiance très... "spéciale" de Requiem for a dream


Oui, la BO est aussi excellente que le film... très troublante... 
Moi en ce moment, c'est "runaway train" de Soul asylum...


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Août 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> C'est un nouveau ?   j'en étais resté là moi.



il est sorti, il y a 2/3 ans a peu pres....
il est vraiment excellent, rien a voir avec le premier....
un super album...

et là, j'ecoute:


----------



## macmarco (1 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> il est sorti, il y a 2/3 ans a peu pres....
> il est vraiment excellent, rien a voir avec le premier....
> un super album...
> 
> et là, j'ecoute:



Très jolie pochette ! 
La zique a l'air cool aussi !


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Août 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> tu serais pas guitariste toi ?



on peut rien te cacher.....




			
				macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Très jolie pochette !
> La zique a l'air cool aussi !



excellent album, surtout le hear my train comin' acoustique et le born under a bad sign....
sublime...


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> il est sorti, il y a 2/3 ans a peu pres....
> il est vraiment excellent, rien a voir avec le premier....
> un super album...
> et là, j'ecoute:


Ben cela fait plaisir de voir Jimi ici, excellent album comme le "Band of Gypsis". Je suis remonté à Paris exprès pour l'expo "Hendrix" y'a quelques années et, ne le répétez pas, j'ai même glissé ma main sous la protection pour toucher un de ses costumes de scène... mais je joue pas mieux de la guitare pour autant...


----------



## teo (1 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> De temps à autres, j'aime me plonger dans l'ambiance très... "spéciale" de Requiem for a dream



superbe disque...



_Galaxy bounce_ de Chemical Brothers sur _Come with us_

_Give it to me (Club mix)_ de Bam Bam sur _The history of the house sound of Chicago_. Mon premier disque de house :love: acheté pas loin d'un crocodile et d'un palmier en 89 je crois

_Bang Bang (My baby shot me down)_ de Nancy Sinatra sur _Kill Bill part 1 (BO)_


----------



## Fulvio (1 Août 2005)

Pour la nouveauté : Queens of the Stone Age - Lullabies to paralyze
Et pour la vieillerie : The Cramps - Songs the Lord Taught Us


----------



## teo (1 Août 2005)

un vieux truc newbeat des familles, français je crois:

_Ibiza_ de Amnesia sur _Single_

qu'est ce qu'on a pu danser là-dessus


----------



## toys (2 Août 2005)

snoop doggs


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Août 2005)




----------



## teo (2 Août 2005)

_Outlands (LP Version)_ de The Orb sur _U.F.Off (The best of The Orb)_

tiens je vais me faire _Little fluffy clouds_ juste après.... et peut-être même l'album entier (The Orb's Adventures beyond the Ultraworld). Je cherche les mots exacts de l'intro de _Little fluffy clouds_ au cas où, j'ai ma petite idée mais je cherche mieux.

_Safe from harm (Andy Morris & Stuart Crichton vocal mix - Radio edit)_ de Narcotic Thrust  sur _Safe from harm (Single)_

_Everything counts (Live)_ de Depeche Mode sur _The singles 86>98_


----------



## teo (2 Août 2005)

après _The Orb'adventures beyond the ultraworld_, y'a eu Vitalic, Young Gods, Jesus Jones, Bob Dylan entre autres. Ah et puis pour bien rigoler Dave avec _Vanina_ :love:

Maintenant, c'est _Matrawak dammak_ de Oum Kalsoum sur un _Best of Oum Kalsoum_



_Je vais me faire une petite salade pour repenser à mon séjour dans le sud tunisien..._​


----------



## DandyWarhol (2 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Moi en ce moment, c'est "runaway train" de Soul asylum...


 
Elle est géniale, je te conseille la version unpluggged aussi si tu l'as pas!


----------



## IceandFire (2 Août 2005)

Everything counts (Live) de Depeche Mode sur The singles 86>98 me to :love: et tout le reste


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Août 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Everything counts (Live) de Depeche Mode sur The singles 86>98 me to :love: et tout le reste




 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Talchan (2 Août 2005)

Le grand Bashung, "fantaisie militaire" que du bon


----------



## IceandFire (2 Août 2005)

Talchan a dit:
			
		

> Le grand Bashung, "fantaisie militaire" que du bon



il est pas si grand que ça  
 :rateau: 

moi là c'est Beverly Jo Scott ... Divine rebel....


----------



## teo (2 Août 2005)

_Read it in books (22-08-79)_ de Echo & the Bunnymen sur _Peel Sessions 79-97 (Evergreen Bonus CD)_ :love:

_Rip-off (Live) _de Sham 69 sur _Cockney Cowboys_

_Candomble_ de Mario Castro Neves & Samba S.A. sur _Brazilian Beats 5_

_Itsi bitsi petit bikini_ de Dalida sur _Single_  :love:


et là _River of no return_ de Marilyn Monroe sur _The Essential Recordings_  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (2 Août 2005)

bloem de ligny sous grimbergen  :love: ....


----------



## Freelancer (2 Août 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> bloem de ligny sous grimbergen  :love: ....



y a-t-il y moyen d'avoir cet album (indispo chez amazon, la fnac ne sait même pas qu'elle existe, itunes non plus) autrement qu'en le piratant? 

ps: iceandfire, c'est neil hannon, ton avatar, non? :love: :love: :love:


----------



## IceandFire (3 Août 2005)

oui une séance mémorable dans les locaux de RTL le jour d'Halloween  cool le gars !
bloem tu l'as sur priceminister  :love:
là c'est KT tunstall sous grim toujours  et... :love:


----------



## toys (3 Août 2005)

the ill saints hip hop


----------



## macarel (3 Août 2005)

Pour me mettre en forme pour demain (début de mes vacances):
Pink Floyd: Summer 68 sur Atom heart Mother :love:


----------



## macarel (3 Août 2005)

Et là: Robben Ford: Talk to your daughter :love:


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2005)

Reveil en douceur.


----------



## Bassman (3 Août 2005)

Pour moi c'est les floyd Wish you are here au complet


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2005)

Talchan a dit:
			
		

> Le grand Bashung, "fantaisie militaire" que du bon


  je sais avec quoi je vais enchainer


----------



## teo (3 Août 2005)

J'écoute _Laid_ de James, je termine avec _Skindiving_ et j'aimerai que ça s'arrête jamais


----------



## IceandFire (3 Août 2005)

james is good  là c'est simple minds live coffret silver 5 CDS :style: :love: ah on savait faire de la zik en ce temps là !  ....


----------



## teo (3 Août 2005)

_Rage hard (Young person's guide into the 12 inch mix)_ de Frankie Goes To Hollywood sur _Reload!
_

Loin d'être le meilleur remix de Frankie. Bah... le CD en vaut la peine, vu que je peux plus écouter mes maxi en vinyl...

Tiens, je vais me refaire une série en me demandant ce que la reformation de FGTH sans Holly Johnson...


Relax (New york mix)

Relax (Ollie J. Mix)

Two Tribes (Carnage Mix)


----------



## bompi (3 Août 2005)

Ah dis donc ! Frankie Goes to Hollywood : je n'ai plus entendu ça depuis longtemps. Ça me ramène à des années en arrière. Dommage que l'on ne puisse avoir un boulage répétitif ...
Bon, je me suis décidé pour le shuffle en vrac sur des morceaux sympas.
Donc Bebel Gilberto ("Tanto Tempo"),
Thievery Corporation (Outernational Mix  et The Cosmic Game  et re- et "Sounds from ..."  ),
John Barry ("The Persuaders theme" là, c'est  de chez , super- même),
sans oublier Chow Hsuan,
Meat Beat Manifesto (dernier album : "At The Center" remarquable et hors norme je vous le conseille très chaleureusement)
LFO ("Frequencies" pas une ride)
The Orb ("Little fluffy clouds" je ne m'en lasserai jamais ... )
FSOL ("Lifeforms" : ZE BIG reference)

et Darren Price, Cabaret Voltaire, St. Germain, Michel Benita, Martial Solal, Thelonious Monk, Kraftwerk, Depeche Mode, Savvas Ysatis (top !) et ...

Suicide, dont le dernier album est prodigieux (si si)


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (3 Août 2005)




----------



## toys (3 Août 2005)

booba le petit jeun's du foyer m'en parle a longueur de journée faut bien se cultivé


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (3 Août 2005)

ça faisait trop longtemps que je n'avais plus écouter ce bon vieux Kurt


----------



## Pierrou (3 Août 2005)

Mes deux albums du moment :love: 




In between dreams de Jack Johnson, du blues vraiment sympa :love: 




X&Y de Coldplay.. vraiment superbe :love:


----------



## teo (3 Août 2005)

une démo de _Love in itself_ par Martin Gore   




ensuite un standard house  This is acid (Radio Mix) de Maurice sur _Trax Records - 20th Anniversary Collection_


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Mes deux albums du moment :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 trés belle pochette en tous cas


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (3 Août 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> trés belle pochette en tous cas


 C'est clair, et c'est stupide mais c'est probablement l'argument n°1 qui va me faire acheter ce nouvel album...  (bon et aussi parce que j'ai tjrs aimé Coldplay, faut pas poussé...)


----------



## Freelancer (3 Août 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> trés belle pochette en tous cas



ça me fait un peu penser à certaines pochettes de maxi de new order, le jeu avec les couleurs et le petit découpage en carré 

là j'ai un peu honte, mais c'est le remix eurodance de "He's On The Phone" de Saint Etienne par Motiv8. mais j'ai vraiment du mal à m'en passer... :rose: :rose: le texte est formidable (même s'il n'a rien à voir avec l'original d'Etienne Daho)... très explicite :love: :love: :love:


----------



## purestyle (3 Août 2005)

les rois du Fairlight


----------



## mikoo (3 Août 2005)

Le Tigre

  :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (4 Août 2005)

héhéhéhé moi j'attend ce soir pour prendre un coup de vieux avecdinosaur jr


----------



## IceandFire (4 Août 2005)

allez on change... 101 DM  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Août 2005)




----------



## sofiping (4 Août 2005)

la je me ballade dans differentes ambiances ..... Avec ceux là , j'ai jamais entendu autant de "fuck" et de "shit" a la seconde !!!  






 :mouais:


----------



## argothian22 (4 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Mes deux albums du moment :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jack !! ENORME ses albums ...
... comme son pote Ben !


----------



## richard-deux (4 Août 2005)

En ce moment:


----------



## bompi (4 Août 2005)

Toujours en Shuffle (iPod comme mode d'écoute) :
Darren Price "Long Haul"
Kraftwerk "The Man Machine" _in_ "Minimum Maximum"
Cabaret Voltaire "Keep On (Sweet Exorcist Remix)"
Talking Heads "Once in a lifetime" ("And you might say yourself : My God ! What have I done !")
The Wolfgang Press "Executioner" (mais qu'est-ce que c'est bien : allez l'écouter sur l'iTMS)
et on continue par un morceau sublime :
"Little Endian" de Nils Petter Molvaer _in_ NP3. C'est vraiment trop beau ...


----------



## IceandFire (4 Août 2005)

Pause Depeche Mode...  un bon coup de Belle & Sebastian, :style: I fought in a War... :love:
extrait de l'album : fold your hands child, you walk like a peasant....


----------



## DandyWarhol (4 Août 2005)

*J'imagine que tout le monde connait cette chanson.. mais pour ceux qui ne s'en souviennent pas, écoutez là...*


----------



## macmarco (4 Août 2005)

Jolie chanson et joli film !


----------



## bompi (4 Août 2005)

Mon premier disque acheté sur iTMS. Ce n'est d'ailleurs plus un disque, ni un CD ...un album ?
Bref la musique du film "Mysterious Skin" par Harold Budd et Robin Guthrie.
Sans surprise : vaporeux et mélancolique. Avec un beau brun sur la pochette.
Connais pas le film.


----------



## teo (4 Août 2005)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> *J'imagine que tout le monde connait cette chanson.. mais pour ceux qui ne s'en souviennent pas, écoutez là...*




J'adore ça, je dois l'avoir quelque part aussi, ça me rappelle quand _un copain_* avait ouvert la cage aux canaris, il y a bien longtemps, (oujours la faute à un autre copain Pierre P.)   A l'époque il était tout tout piti le copain 

Bon sinon, pour faire la nique à Bompi

_Live at Big Chill, Lulworth Castle, 18 Aug 2001_ de Future Sound Of London sur _FSOL - Live at Big Chill_

*FSOL* -  Quand j'ai découvert ça, c'était les débuts de QuickTime et j'avais sur un des premiers CD de mon magazine préféré y'avait la vidéo de _Lifeforms_ je crois. Et comme un imbécile j'ai balancé le CD des années plus tard. Faudrait que je retrouve cette vidéo, elle doit dater à mort côté images de synthèse mais sinon, la musique c'est toujours tellement bon.


_* voir ce post _


----------



## IceandFire (4 Août 2005)

Dave Gahan...:love: sors du corps de cet itunes 
quelle classe :love: :style:


----------



## elKBron (4 Août 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> trés belle pochette en tous cas


me semble etre un peu inspire de celle ci :ultra orange, first album


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (4 Août 2005)

------------ d'accord avec toi teo, FSOL


----------



## bompi (4 Août 2005)

D'accord avec vous Teo et KIDBOOJIBOY  

Trop génial ce disque ...


----------



## teo (4 Août 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> me semble etre un peu inspire de celle ci :




Je sais pas s'ils sont inspirés mais en tout tu es le premier en dehors d'un cercle restreint à 3 personnes autour de moi qui connaissent ce groupe et cet album !  :love: :love:

Ah les repérages Couleur3, la fête-concert à l'Usine à Gaz de Nyon (CH), avec les cyber miss qui offraient collier et bonbon en habit de lumière....

Trop fort ces gars-là... d'autres albums depuis  ?  jamais rien vu sortir depuis le premier...


----------



## Avril-VII (4 Août 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

Last.fm Macgé group Radio :love::love:
C'est vraiment bien last.fm !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Août 2005)

"Like a rolling stone" par Taxi Girl (Merci Purestyle    :love:  ) ad nauseam........


----------



## KARL40 (5 Août 2005)

Je les ai vu pour la première fois à cette époque (1990) et leur "mur de guitares" est difficile à oublier ....


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Août 2005)

Je ne m'en lasse pas :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## teo (5 Août 2005)

_Rendez-vous à Vedra (Tommy Hools Old Dis Order)_ de Etienne Daho sur _Electravedra_

_Ground Level_ de Stereo MC's sur _Connected_

_Nulife_ de Cassius sur _1999_

_La fille du soleil _de Mikado sur _Single_

_Rider_ de Jesus & Mary Chain sur _Barbed Wire Kisses_


Après ça sera  Client avec l'album _City_





> La fille du soleil
> La fille du soleil, les fleurs sauvages
> Qu'elle cueille en chemin.
> Elle les jette dans les marécages
> ...



une merveille cette chanson, une sucrerie ensoleillée 
Faudrait que je trouve l'album solo de la chanteuse, Pascale Borel


----------



## richard-deux (5 Août 2005)

En ce moment:


----------



## purestyle (5 Août 2005)

la sardine, ma ptite boîte à combine


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (5 Août 2005)

Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà parlé ici de la formidable BO de la série Nip/Tuck ? La série est déjà très bonne, et la B.O., aussi avec Lansing Dreiden, Client, Poloroid... Perso, je la recommande pour les câlins du matin


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2005)

Mon album pour l'été :






Ma chanson de l'été : In a Manner of Speaking (Featuring Camille)


----------



## toys (5 Août 2005)

la ligne un groupe a découvrir de suite ici


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (5 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mon album pour l'été :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guns of brixton


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (5 Août 2005)

Et puis un indépassable, un album pfiouuuuuuu fabuleux, pas de mots...


----------



## meldon (5 Août 2005)

Jenifer Peña, une chanteuse tejana (hispanique du Texas). Pas mal


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (5 Août 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Jenifer Peña, une chanteuse tejana (hispanique du Texas). Pas mal



On peut avoir la pochette sans la tête de la chanteuse ? hihihi  :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mon album pour l'été :
> 
> 
> 
> ...





tiens, curieux comme les vacances radoucissent les meurs, fut une epoque ou montrer ce Cd lançait ce fil dans 6 pages de polemique (entre nous merité........the guns of bringston....:affraid: )
mais bon, maintenant voila cette pochette qui passe comme si de rien n'etait au milieu du reste...
amusant....


bon:


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Août 2005)

Andrew Bird ​


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (5 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, curieux comme les vacances radoucissent les meurs, fut une epoque ou montrer ce Cd lançait ce fil dans 6 pages de polemique (entre nous merité........the guns of bringston....:affraid: )
> mais bon, maintenant voila cette pochette qui passe comme si de rien n'etait au milieu du reste...
> amusant....
> 
> ...



C'est vrai que l'album Nouvelle Vague a beaucoup fait parler de lui... De manière critique ou consensuelle d'ailleurs ! Mais tu oublies de remarquer que plus consensuel que les Sex Pistols de nos jours, c'est difficile !


----------



## teo (5 Août 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> la sardine, ma ptite boîte à combine




J'adore...

Pour Nouvelle vague, attendons la 2e édition (pas encore sortie il me semble) pour re-polémiquer ! 
Moi je dois dire que ça passe toujours bien, et ça m'a permit de trouver les originaux aussi  

je sors d'un très long mix de soirée *Client* et iTunes me balance un tube house de toute beauté, c'est Fingers Inc. avec _Can you feel it (feat. Chuck Roberts)_	sur _The history of the house sound of Chicago_.

Pour l'intégrale en CD, je suis prêt à toutes les bassesses comme certain-es aiment à dire 

Oops... et là c'est les années collège avec _Johnny, Johnny _de Jeanne Mas.
Terrible, de la bonne soupe quoi: ça accompagnait tranquillement le Gambetta Limonade en jouant Arcade. Pur plaisir je vous dis :love: 


_Le Bar du Marché a disparu: c'est un garage maintenant, ça m'a fait tout drôle en passant devant l'été dernier, de passage en Uzège..._​


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (5 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> je sors d'un très long mix de soirée *Client* et iTunes me balance un tube house de toute beauté, c'est Fingers Inc. avec _Can you feel it (feat. Chuck Roberts)_	sur _The history of the house sound of Chicago_.
> 
> Pour l'intégrale en CD, je suis prêt à toutes les bassesses comme certain-es aiment à dire



C'est un hyperclassique de la house, tu as raison, c'est très bon et Je te conseille Your Love de Frankie Knuckles


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (5 Août 2005)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> C'est un hyperclassique de la house, tu as raison, c'est très bon et Je te conseille Your Love de Frankie Knuckles



Par contre, il y a deux versions chantées différentes : ma préférée, celle qui dit "cos' I need your looooooooooove" [oui, je n'ai pas de mémoire]


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, curieux comme les vacances radoucissent les meurs, fut une epoque ou montrer ce Cd lançait ce fil dans 6 pages de polemique (entre nous merité........the guns of bringston....:affraid: )



Je ne souhaitais pas lancer de polémique. Je ne suis pas un puriste, je ne suis pas branchouille, je ne lis pas les _Inrocks_ ni aucun autre titre de la presse musicale, je ne suis pas à l'affût des dernières nouveautés et je ne me flatte pas de connaître parfaitement l'histoire du rock'n roll (ou autre).
J'ai trouvé cet album par hasard sur l'iTMS, j'en ai écouté les extraits et j'ai suffisamment aimé pour l'acheter. Voilà toute l'histoire. J'en parle parce que ça me touche, pas parce que ça fait chic.


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je ne souhaitais pas lancer de polémique. Je ne suis pas un puriste, je ne suis pas branchouille, je ne lis pas les _Inrocks_ ni aucun autre titre de la presse musicale, je ne suis pas à l'affût des dernières nouveautés et je ne me flatte pas de connaître parfaitement l'histoire du rock'n roll (ou autre).
> J'ai trouvé cet album par hasard sur l'iTMS, j'en ai écouté les extraits et j'ai suffisamment aimé pour l'acheter. Voilà toute l'histoire. J'en parle parce que ça me touche, pas parce que ça fait chic.



ben, le principal c'est qu'il te plaise, non ?
la branchouille et la musique, j'ai du mal.........
mais tu aurais du voir a une epoque des que quelqu'un citait cet album c'etait la folie...
moi, je dois te dire qu'a part la verison de guns of brixton que je trouve tres tres moyenne comparé a l'originale....le reste.....m' en fout un peu....

et non, tu n'as pas lancé de polemique....
pour une fois...


----------



## IceandFire (5 Août 2005)

101  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Août 2005)

:love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## bompi (5 Août 2005)

Ah ... "Soul Vine (70 billion people)" de Cabaret Voltaire : groovy, un peu ringard (mais assumé) et toujours un peu bruitiste (on ne se refait pas).

Trouvé hier sur iTMS "Take 5" de Thomas Fehlmann dans une compilation dont j'ai oublié le nom : 5  étoiles au Michelin ...

Sinon, le titre gratuit de l'iTMS : Midival Punditz "Piya" est bien sympa. Yummy !


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (5 Août 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> 101  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



Rock to the beat ?


----------



## teo (5 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je ne souhaitais pas lancer de polémique. Je ne suis pas un puriste, je ne suis pas branchouille, je ne lis pas les _Inrocks_ ni aucun autre titre de la presse musicale, je ne suis pas à l'affût des dernières nouveautés et je ne me flatte pas de connaître parfaitement l'histoire du rock'n roll (ou autre).
> J'ai trouvé cet album par hasard sur l'iTMS, j'en ai écouté les extraits et j'ai suffisamment aimé pour l'acheter. Voilà toute l'histoire. J'en parle parce que ça me touche, pas parce que ça fait chic.



On est tous d'accord là-dessus...




			
				AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> Rock to the beat ?



*101*

_Rock to the beat_ de One O One F101      New Beat 

Connaissant un peu les goûts de I&F, je soupçonne plus notre addiction favorite, un certain live de DM... tu l'auras reconnu !

Pour _Your love_ de Knuckles, j'ai la version avec Jame Principle (sur le triple Trax des 20 ans)
allez je me les fais les 2 avant _887 (Structure)_ de Banco de Gaia sur _Last train to Lhasa_


_Au fait Angel... ton ichat ne fonctionne pas..._


----------



## teo (5 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> :love:  :love:  :love:



il devait être en concert début aout sur Paris (affiches dans le métro), j'en avais parlé ici pour Ice mais depuis on dirait que ça a été annulé.

Alors ça vaut le coup FabFab ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Août 2005)

Katie Melua​


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (5 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, curieux comme les vacances radoucissent les meurs, fut une epoque ou montrer ce Cd lançait ce fil dans 6 pages de polemique (entre nous merité........the guns of bringston....:affraid: )
> mais bon, maintenant voila cette pochette qui passe comme si de rien n'etait au milieu du reste...
> amusant....



C'est parce que je m'occupais de Liselotte que je n'ai pas réagi promptement quand j'ai vu passé la pochette


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (5 Août 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> 101  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



J'attends un peu que Liselotte soit plus âgée pour l'emmener voir des Disney


----------



## IceandFire (5 Août 2005)

Oui of course notre Depeche Mode   :love: Brian Setzer :love: to ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> il devait être en concert début aout sur Paris (affiches dans le métro), j'en avais parlé ici pour Ice mais depuis on dirait que ça a été annulé.
> 
> Alors ça vaut le coup FabFab ?



Très sympa :love:


----------



## IceandFire (5 Août 2005)

tu m'étonnes  :love:


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (5 Août 2005)




----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Août 2005)

Et là un méchant bond de 24 ans en arrière...


----------



## IceandFire (5 Août 2005)

miam  :love: ....


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Août 2005)

Pitch/work/fork a dit:
			
		

> C'est parce que je m'occupais de Liselotte que je n'ai pas réagi promptement quand j'ai vu passé la pochette



je me disais aussi........


bon,


----------



## teo (5 Août 2005)

_Andréa c'est toi_ de Boby Lapointe sur _Intégrale des enregistrements_

si vous ne connaissez pas, c'est un vrai plaisir qui ne dure que 2:48 mais ça vaut la peine, ce gars était un génie :love: 
Le double album est une vraie farandole de petits plaisirs incongrus...


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Août 2005)




----------



## purestyle (5 Août 2005)

leur meilleur ?


----------



## mikoo (5 Août 2005)




----------



## IceandFire (5 Août 2005)

PORTISHEAD DUMMY ... the best for me :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Août 2005)




----------



## IceandFire (5 Août 2005)

je confirme  les cure aussi   :love: ....


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (5 Août 2005)




----------



## IceandFire (5 Août 2005)

tu nous sors toujours des pochettes zarbis toi


----------



## teo (5 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>



:love:





			
				IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> tu nous sors toujours des pochettes zarbis toi



il manque surtout un titre ou un nom de groupe, non ? là je nage en plein bleu  non, Pitch ?


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

En ce moment 






















P.S : Merci l'australien


----------



## elKBron (5 Août 2005)

bref, du gainsbourg repris par des artistes japonais


----------



## teo (5 Août 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> bref, du gainsbourg repris par des artistes japonais




C'est comment ? indispensable ?


----------



## richard-deux (5 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> C'est comment ? indispensable ?



Fais-toi une idée sur iTunes.


----------



## teo (5 Août 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Fais-toi une idée sur iTunes.




très partagé... des trucs marrants, pas mal du tout, et des trucs vraiment pas terribles ! je vais peut-être craquer pour quelques morceaux mais pas pour la totalité !

En tout cas, merci pour l'écoute elKBron, et merci pour le lien Richardeux !


----------



## Grug (5 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _Andréa c'est toi_ de Boby Lapointe sur _Intégrale des enregistrements_
> 
> si vous ne connaissez pas, c'est un vrai plaisir qui ne dure que 2:48 mais ça vaut la peine, ce gars était un génie :love:
> Le double album est une vraie farandole de petits plaisirs incongrus...


 La maman des poissons elle est bien gentille, et moi je l'aime bien... avec du citron


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (5 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> il manque surtout un titre ou un nom de groupe, non ? là je nage en plein bleu  non, Pitch ?



Groupe : * Explosions in the sky* 
Album : *Those Who Tell The Truth Shall Die, Those Who Tell The Truth Shall Live Forever*


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Août 2005)

tiens, j'ai trouvé ça dans les disques de ma copine.....


----------



## Grug (6 Août 2005)

:affraid: y'a motif à rupture là non ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Août 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: y'a motif à rupture là non ?


----------



## teo (6 Août 2005)

Bon, pour bien commencer l'escalade des *10000*, les Remixes 81-04 de DM

_Route 66 (Beatmasters mix) :love:_

_Little 15 (Ulrich Schnauss mix)_  

Allez, je me permets une page de réclame, on ne m'en tiendra pas rigueur j'espère 

Pour les accrocs à leur page sur last.fm ou audioscrobbler.com (la meilleure et la plus intelligente des web-radios :love: ), pas la peine de vous y jeter ce week-end, il va y avoir du nouveau, mais lundi midi GMT seulement !
Nouveau site web apparemment, peut-être un nouveau logo et une nouvelle méthode de classement ?



			
				last.fm a dit:
			
		

> Last.fm is offline this weekend while we prepare to launch our brand new site. The new site should be online by midday (GMT) on Monday.


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (6 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Allez, je me permets une page de réclame, on ne m'en tiendra pas rigueur j'espère



Bien sûr que si, tu croyais que quoi ?


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (6 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Bon, pour bien commencer l'escalade des *10000*, les Remixes 81-04 de DM
> 
> _Route 66 (Beatmasters mix) :love:_
> 
> ...



Peut être également que ton nombre d'écoutes de DM dépassera celui de mes écoutes d'Undertones, alors même que j'ai été traité de mono-maniaque ici même


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (6 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Bon, pour bien commencer l'escalade des *10000*, les Remixes 81-04 de DM



superdéçu par les remixes je suis...


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (6 Août 2005)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> superdéçu par les remixes je suis...



C'est vrai que - sauf pour les puristes peut être - il y a du gros déchet (pour rester mesurer)


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (6 Août 2005)




----------



## teo (6 Août 2005)

Pitch, je ne répliquerai pas sur les monomanies, c'est tellement bon  on verra bien s'ils reviennent aux anciens classements dans le nouveau site, on aura des surprises 

Par contre, j'acquiesce pour les remixes, y'a du déchet mais y'a aussi des petites merveilles. Je ne garde que les merveilles.

Bon faudra qu'on ouvre un fil dans Rendez-vous pour le concert de février d'ici le début de l'année prochaine, je veux pas me retrouver dans la fosse tout seul, je vais flipper à mort


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2005)

m'étonnerait pas que j'ai edéjà croisé pitch dans une soirée moi


----------



## IceandFire (6 Août 2005)

Crow Jane Alley le dernier Willy Deville, mon ami...:love:
une superbe reprise de "slave to love" de brian ferry...un délice...:style:
quel grand monsieur ce Willy...


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (6 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Bon faudra qu'on ouvre un fil dans Rendez-vous pour le concert de février d'ici le début de l'année prochaine, je veux pas me retrouver dans la fosse tout seul, je vais flipper à mort



Prends une pelle !


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (6 Août 2005)

VDGG, il faut écouter d'urgence...   Quoique vous ayez quand même un peu le temps...


----------



## juju palavas (6 Août 2005)

le king de porto rico


----------



## teo (6 Août 2005)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> Prends une pelle !



Bah, j'espère que le plaisir me fera oublier tout ça. Ca fait un moment que je l'attend ce concert 


là:
Ouverture, sur _Daho LIve_ :love: :love:
Imparable. Se donner et recevoir.



> Il n'est pas de hasard,
> Il est des rendez-vous,
> Pas de coïncidence,
> Allez vers son destin,
> ...



C'est une chanson sur les rencontres. Ouvrez-vous, le monde y entrera


----------



## Avril-VII (6 Août 2005)

Sniff, last.fm est débranché pour le week-end 

En attendant, pour me consoler :
Allelujah - Jeff Bucley

Faut vraiment que je remplisse iTunes moi, j'ai pas grand chose en fait  Quelqu'un aurait un lien vers le wiki qu'un membre avat fait sur "comment bien remplir son iPod ?


----------



## Freelancer (6 Août 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Faut vraiment que je remplisse iTunes moi, j'ai pas grand chose en fait  Quelqu'un aurait un lien vers le wiki qu'un membre avat fait sur "comment bien remplir son iPod ?



heu, la meilleure façon de remplir son iPod, c'est d'y mettre la musique qu'on a plaisir à écouter, que ce soit jeff buckley, arcade fire , abba ou barry white 

en ce moment, à la maison c'est Rinocérose, les remixes de "Bitch" :love: Egalement "Avalon", de Juliet, morceau house très Deep Dish dans l'esprit, en moins barré quand même (le radio edit est superbe, la progression du morceau est bien respectée) :love: Et toujours Saint Etienne, je me demande comment j'ai pu m'en passer durant ces dernières années :love: :love: :love:


----------



## teo (6 Août 2005)

_Psychic bounty killer_ de Armand Van Helden sur _Trax Sampler 017_

_The Wizard_ de Paul Hardcastle sur _The Very Best of&#8230; 1983-2003_

_Let Me Be Your Teddy Bear_ de Elvis Presley

_The chase (Jam & Spoon Radio mix) _de Jam & Spoon sur _DJ Empire Presents a tribute to Giorgio Moroder
_

_Big Fun_ de Inner City sur _Big Fun_


_Let me be your teddy bear_ est vraiment top  :king: 



Pour _The Chase_, je le dédicace au seul, l'unique, enfin, vous voyez qui !


----------



## mikoo (6 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> P.S : Merci l'australien



You're welcome!


----------



## maousse (6 Août 2005)

En ce moment, pas mal de ça :





et puis de ça aussi :


----------



## macdani (6 Août 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

>



 Cover sympa, mais Qui peut me dire c'est qui, c'est quoi ?
    

Merci


----------



## maousse (6 Août 2005)

t'as mal aux yeux en sortant de ta boite dis-moi 

Sum41 - Chuck

enfin, je crois :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Août 2005)

macdani a dit:
			
		

> Cover sympa, mais Qui peut me dire c'est qui, c'est quoi ?
> 
> 
> Merci



C'est une bonne grosse daube comme vous vous en déléctez...

De la diarrhée contemporaine...


----------



## Balooners (6 Août 2005)

Voilà, cela fait pas mal de temsp que je n'ai posté dans ce fil 

En ce moment, je suis pas mal sur DJ Greyboy et notamment sur son dernier album Soul Mosaic.





Et sur L'iTunes Music Store ​


----------



## elKBron (6 Août 2005)

allez, un petit Lovage pour rester zen


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (6 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est une bonne grosse daube comme vous vous en déléctez...



C'est du blues Sum 41 ???


----------



## Avril-VII (6 Août 2005)

Pitch/work/fork a dit:
			
		

> C'est du blues Sum 41 ???



Non, du Rock'n Roll :rateau:


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (6 Août 2005)




----------



## bompi (6 Août 2005)

Retour de la gare avec "Take 5" de Thomas Fehlmann 

Maintenant, tranquille tout en surfant en écoutant Geir Jenssen et Pete Namlook "The Fire of Ork 2". Ça donne un peu l'impression que l'on s'est égaré de nuit dans une forêt : l'ambiance n'est pas à la franche rigolade ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Août 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Non, du Rock'n Roll :rateau:




c'est leger, doux et bien formaté.....
continue plutot avec.....NOFX....
d'ailleurs, je fini ma soirée avec eux....















tiens, rien a voir, mais demain je vais voir Lenine en concert....


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Août 2005)

cet album de Lenine m'avait bien plu.....
on vera demain en live.....


----------



## elKBron (7 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est leger, doux et bien formaté.....


un peu comme ca, koi... mouarf


----------



## teo (7 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est une bonne grosse daube comme vous vous en déléctez...
> 
> De la diarrhée contemporaine...




jamais heureux le Sonny, tant qu'il y a pas de goudron pour lubrifier l'abrasion...



Parfait pour ce que j'ai à cette heure tardive et alcoolisée

_If only tonight we could sleep + The kiss_ de The Cure sur le DVD _The Cure - Trilogy - Live in Berlin, Tempodrom, 2002_


----------



## KARL40 (7 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est une bonne grosse daube comme vous vous en déléctez...
> De la diarrhée contemporaine...



Cela a le gout, la couleur et le look du punk-rock mais effectivement ... ce n'est que de la diarrhée 
 

Pour se réveiller en douceur, ZENZILE 






Et bien entendu non disponible sur l'iTMS


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (7 Août 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Cela a le gout, la couleur et le look du punk-rock mais effectivement ... ce n'est que de la diarrhée
> 
> 
> Pour se réveiller en douceur, ZENZILE
> ...



Zenzile 
Hot Chip, aussi


----------



## Avril-VII (7 Août 2005)

Stook, merci du conseil !

NOFX :love::love::love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Août 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Stook, merci du conseil !
> 
> NOFX :love::love::love:



de rien, si tu en veux d'autre....


de bon matin...:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (7 Août 2005)

_"Ain't no sunshine when she's gone
It's not warm when she's away
Ain't no sunshine when she's gone
And she always gone too long
Anytime she goes away..."_

----------


----------



## teo (7 Août 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, cela fait pas mal de temsp que je n'ai posté dans ce fil
> 
> En ce moment, je suis pas mal sur DJ Greyboy et notamment sur son dernier album Soul Mosaic.
> 
> ...



Je vais aller faire un tour, merci pour ton rappel, Balooners, j'avais acheté son _Mastered The Art_  à Boston en 2001 sur les conseils d'un pote et c'était vraiment bon.

Sinon après *CLIENT* pour bien commencer la journée, Covenant live et maintenant Bowie avec Scary Monsters :love:

_Tiens, pour les membres, la page d'accueil AS/Last.fm a un peu changé depuis samedi matin._


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Août 2005)

là,


I monster


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (7 Août 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Stook, merci du conseil !
> 
> NOFX :love::love::love:



C'est Stook qui t'as également conseillé les chansons paillardes de Cauet


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Août 2005)

Pitch/work/fork a dit:
			
		

> C'est Stook qui t'as également conseillé les chansons paillardes de Cauet



c'est quoi cette histoire, surement pas.........

là, je suis revenu encore un fois aux Strokes.....


----------



## teo (7 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> là,
> 
> 
> I monster




ça demande à être écouté par tranches de plus de 30 secondes 

J'ai eu un peu peur en voyant le artwork mais j'ai vite été séduit 

Thanks donc, Stook


----------



## elKBron (7 Août 2005)

maiiiiss euuuuuuh, iTunes me dit que le morceau n est pas reference sur ITMS US...


----------



## Avril-VII (7 Août 2005)

Pitch/work/fork a dit:
			
		

> C'est Stook qui t'as également conseillé les chansons paillardes de Cauet



Noter : Lire ca Hors conexion 
Et puis d'abord, je sais pas ce qu'elle font là 

Et non, ce n'est pas Stook , désolé Stook, désolé


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ça demande à être écouté par tranches de plus de 30 secondes
> 
> J'ai eu un peu peur en voyant le artwork mais j'ai vite été séduit
> 
> Thanks donc, Stook



the Blue Warth est sur la B.O. de Shaun of the Dead.....pour les Fans...
( Playaman, encore merci...)
mais il est vrai que la pochette fait peur alors que pas du tout....un excellent album...


----------



## Freelancer (7 Août 2005)

est ce que qqn aurait des infos ou un lien sur le groupe Client. je trouve qu'une des chanteuses à une voix trop similaire à celle de Sarah Blackwood (ex-Dubstar) pour que ce soit une coïncidence et je voudrais verifier celà 
merci


----------



## teo (7 Août 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> est ce que qqn aurait des infos ou un lien sur le groupe Client. je trouve qu'une des chanteuses à une voix trop similaire à celle de Sarah Blackwood (ex-Dubstar) pour que ce soit une coïncidence et je voudrais verifier celà
> merci




ce n'est pas une coincidence...

c'est bien elle:
va jeter un ½il là sur Discogs  ou sur leur site 


Le label est celui d'Andy Fletcher de DM, Toast Hawaii


----------



## elKBron (7 Août 2005)

Stereo Total ,Musique automatique (version allemande  )


----------



## Freelancer (7 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ce n'est pas une coincidence...
> 
> c'est bien elle:
> va jeter un ½il là sur Discogs  ou sur leur site
> ...



merci


----------



## bompi (7 Août 2005)

Teo a dit:
			
		

>


Joli brin de filles ...

Sur l'iTMS, j'ai pu faire l'emplette de "Quiet Man" de Ultravox (avec John Foxx) : 1978 ... et bien sympathique.

Sinon, toujours Meat Beat Manifesto (notamment "Subliminal sandwich") et Harold Budd.


----------



## juju palavas (7 Août 2005)

gino vanelli






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## juju palavas (7 Août 2005)

gino vanelli
 nul


----------



## juju palavas (7 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ce n'est pas une coincidence...
> 
> c'est bien elle:
> va jeter un ½il là sur Discogs  ou sur leur site
> ...





STP Comment fait tu pour envoyer des images aussi grandes avec http://imageshack.us/


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Août 2005)

*C'est assez surprenant*
de voir comment la musique électronique m'incite à boire de la bière


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Août 2005)

En tout cas, ce groupe est très bien coté par la critique 

je vais m'écouter le morceau du magasine Trax de ce mois-ci


----------



## Freelancer (8 Août 2005)

c'était couru d'avance : une voix blanche familière sur fond d'electro-pop tantôt mélancolique tantôt sautillante, je n'allais pas résister longtemps... en boucle depuis cet aprèm... :love: :love: :love:







ps : vu les pochettes, elles pourraient poster dans "prenez votre pieds"


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Août 2005)

entre.....:








et 








en concert, j'irai bien faire un tour du coté de San Paulo......


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Août 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, ce groupe est très bien coté par la critique
> 
> je vais m'écouter le morceau du magasine Trax de ce mois-ci


 
Ici le traxx c'est une boite échangiste...


----------



## teo (8 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ici le traxx c'est une boite échangiste...



Ca m'étonne pas que tu traines dans ce genre d'endroit après une trop grande fréquentation du Bar  

De mon côté Trax, c'est aussi un label de house.




			
				juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> STP Comment fait tu pour envoyer des images aussi grandes avec http://imageshack.us/



  J'essaie de comprendre ta phrase... tu aimerais que je poste des images avec Image Shack car les miennes sont trop grosses car tu es en bas-débit ? Tu te demandes comment je fais pour poster avec IS des images aussi grandes car tu n'y arrives pas ?
Eclaircis car là, je ne comprend vraiment pas   
Je n'utilise pas IS en tout cas. Mais je peux m'y mettre au besoin pour la fluidité chez certains si on me le demande 



			
				Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> c'était couru d'avance : une voix blanche familière sur fond d'electro-pop tantôt mélancolique tantôt sautillante, je n'allais pas résister longtemps... en boucle depuis cet aprèm...



Pour ce qui est de CLIENT (et de quelques autres comme Arcade Fire ou Mount Simms), mon critique préféré, me l'avait fait découvrir il y a quelques mois. 
Je ne peux que vous conseillez d'aller régulièrement consulter, entre autres, sa page Musik Non Stop, ça le poussera à persévérer dans l'écriture, je le trouve plutôt doué le garçon .
Le dernier groupe dont il parle est The Organ, ça m'a l'air fort bon, et comme les 5 demoiselles qu le composent font une halte par Paris le 15 août (après Saint Malo ?), j'irai m'en assurer 
On pourrait s'y retrouver ? 

Je persévère aussi avec CLIENT ce matin :love:


----------



## IceandFire (8 Août 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> allez, un petit Lovage pour rester zen



Le plus rigolo c'est cette phrase : "De la musique pour faire l'amour à votre vieille femme" ...      :love:


----------



## IceandFire (8 Août 2005)

Bon moi là c'est café & nirvana , nevermind... faut que j'me réveille


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (8 Août 2005)

Je vous épargne les pochettes et vous invite à vomir F*** Me I'm Famous II [David Guetta beuark] et la compil 2005 The Dome, absolument merdique [En 2000, ils fabriquaient des compils house de bonne qualité, là c'est Radio NRV en moins bien...]

Il n'y a rien à écouter en ce moment, c'est une catastrophe...


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (8 Août 2005)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> Je vous épargne les pochettes et vous invite à vomir F*** Me I'm Famous II [David Guetta beuark] et la compil 2005 The Dome, absolument merdique [En 2000, ils fabriquaient des compils house de bonne qualité, là c'est Radio NRV en moins bien...]
> 
> Il n'y a rien à écouter en ce moment, c'est une catastrophe...



Il y a plein de bonne choses à découvrir


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Août 2005)

"Single Life" de Caméo  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (8 Août 2005)

la reprise de Willy Deville de brian Ferry slave to love...une merveille.... :style:


----------



## madlen (8 Août 2005)

The Electroclash, ça reveil


----------



## richard-deux (8 Août 2005)

Aujourd'hui: :love: 






Acheté ce matin sur ITMS .


----------



## IceandFire (8 Août 2005)

ma source à moi : THE SMITHS :love: the world won't listen de 1987, compilation sortie avec des faces B et autres trésors...


----------



## Freelancer (8 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> The Organ, ça m'a l'air fort bon, et comme les 5 demoiselles qu le composent font une halte par Paris le 15 août (après Saint Malo ?), j'irai m'en assurer
> On pourrait s'y retrouver ?


 





c'est prevu dans mon agenda... je rentre de liège vers 19h00, puis direction quai de valmy :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Grug (8 Août 2005)

Le Tigre 





hyper bien pour la peche du matin :love: 
comment ça je me lève tard ? :rateau:


----------



## Nobody (8 Août 2005)

Un bon p'tit Van Halen, histoire de se secouer un peu les neurones sans trop se prendre la tête pour ne pas sombrer dans la sieste: trop de choses à faire cet après-midi!  


Pi, ça rappelle des souvenirs d'adolescence...  
P'tain, j'avais 15 ans! :affraid:


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Août 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Un bon p'tit Van Halen, histoire de se secouer un peu les neurones sans trop se prendre la tête pour ne pas sombrer dans la sieste: trop de choses à faire cet après-midi!
> 
> 
> Pi, ça rappelle des souvenirs d'adolescence...
> P'tain, j'avais 15 ans! :affraid:


j'en avais 8, mais j'aimais bien quand même
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Avril-VII (8 Août 2005)

Du haut de mes 15 ans, je viens de trouver dans l'armoire du salon les Vynils de "The Wall" des Floyds, j'ai écouté sur la platine... :love:
Je me dis, dommage, je pourrai pas le mettre dans l'ordi 
Et là, je regarde d'autres trucs et je trouve the Wall en coffret CD  

Hp ! direction iTunes !

_C'était Avril-VII qui découvrait the wall._


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Août 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Du haut de mes 15 ans, je viens de trouver dans l'armoire du salon les Vynils de "The Wall" des Floyds, j'ai écouté sur la platine... :love:
> Je me dis, dommage, je pourrai pas le mettre dans l'ordi
> Et là, je regarde d'autres trucs et je trouve the Wall en coffret CD
> 
> ...



C'est un premier pas.

Suivants: 
- Wish you were here
- Dark side of the moon
- Animals
- More

pour les autres, faut un peu plus de bouteille


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est un premier pas.
> 
> Suivants:
> - Wish you were here
> ...



haaaaa....Relics.....je vais me l'ecouter, tiens....


----------



## macmarco (8 Août 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Du haut de mes 15 ans, je viens de trouver dans l'armoire du salon les Vynils de "The Wall" des Floyds, j'ai écouté sur la platine... :love:
> Je me dis, dommage, je pourrai pas le mettre dans l'ordi
> Et là, je regarde d'autres trucs et je trouve the Wall en coffret CD
> 
> ...




  
Dommage, j'ai pas touvé sur le net l'image qui me venait à l'esprit en te lisant :
Dans le Mad Max 2 quand ils découvrent un vieux vinyl et un phonographe et qu'ils répètent en choeur ce qu'il y a sur le vinyl !  

Pink Floyd


----------



## KARL40 (8 Août 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Du haut de mes 15 ans, je viens de trouver dans l'armoire du salon les Vynils de "The Wall" des Floyds, j'ai écouté sur la platine... :love:
> Je me dis, dommage, je pourrai pas le mettre dans l'ordi
> Et là, je regarde d'autres trucs et je trouve the Wall en coffret CD


 
Et surtout le premier album avec Syd Barret : "The piper at the gates of dawn"
Une merveille de pop psyché ....






Ensuite le Syd ne s'en est jamais remis ...


----------



## IceandFire (8 Août 2005)

Hang The D.j !!!! :d


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Août 2005)




----------



## IceandFire (8 Août 2005)

Simple minds live ... :love: ...


----------



## toto (8 Août 2005)

hmmmm. des Frenchies bien sous tout rapport!


----------



## madlen (8 Août 2005)

Portishead - roseland nyc live


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Août 2005)




----------



## toys (8 Août 2005)

ntm s'est vieux mais s'est bon


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (8 Août 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Portishead - roseland nyc live




haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, one of my favourite


----------



## bompi (8 Août 2005)

"Alles ist möglich" de Michel Benita (album : "Drastic"),





suivi de "Tanto Tiempo" de Bebel Gilberto (album éponyme)





puis de "Rebirth" de "A Forest Mighty Black" sur "DJ-Kicks: Thievery Corporation:





et précédé de "Towers of dub" de The Orb (album "U.F.Orb")


----------



## toys (8 Août 2005)

vitalic vs laurent garnier vs miss kitting.


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (8 Août 2005)

Pitch/work/fork a dit:
			
		

> Il y a plein de bonne choses à découvrir



Il y a de la musique de bonne qualité, je ne dis pas le contraire, mais pas l'ombre d'un mouvement renversant, d'un choc sonore... J'écoute beaucoup beaucoup de musique, mais peu d'album ces trois dernières années résistent au temps


----------



## toys (8 Août 2005)

didier super


----------



## teo (8 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est un premier pas.
> Suivants:
> - Wish you were here
> - Dark side of the moon
> ...



J'étais vert l'autre jour à dans un magasin d'agitateurs culturels:
je voulais me faire une razzia sur les PF et quand j'ai vu les prix sur ces disques qui ont été rentablisé 200 fois depuis leur enregistrement (Umaguma est sorti en 68, j'étais pas encore né  ) que j'ai décidé que je boycottais.
j'attendrai de tomber sur des occasions pas chères ou d'enfin m'inscrire à la discothèque du coin. Quand je vois le prix des back catalogues de certains labels indépendants

là:
_Something else_ de Agent Blue sur _Something else_ - EP (iTMS free track)
_Nogo_ de Issa Bagayogo sur _Timbuktu_ (electro+africa= excellent album :love: )
_No way back (Vocal mix)_ d'Adonis sur _Trax Records - 20th Anniversary Collection_ :love:
_Breathe_ de Prodigy sur _The fat of the land_    :love: 
_Jack 2 The Sound_ de Fast Eddie sur _Jack 2 The Sound (Single)_


----------



## bompi (8 Août 2005)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> Il y a de la musique de bonne qualité, je ne dis pas le contraire, mais pas l'ombre d'un mouvement renversant, d'un choc sonore... J'écoute beaucoup beaucoup de musique, mais peu d'album ces trois dernières années résistent au temps



Pour savoir s'ils résistent au temps, il te faudra plus de trois ans, à mon humble avis. Et on est toujours surpris du résultat. Certains disques que j'écoutais sans arrêt il y a vingt ans, me paraissant d'impérissables chefs-d'oeuvre ne me sont plus que d'horribles 'trucs' (ou 'bouzin' ...)
Certains qui me semblaient être géniaux, me le paraissent toujours (des disques de Byrne/Eno, Kraftwerk, [un peu de] Pink Floyd, Jon Hassell, Harold Budd etc.). D'autres enfin ont pris cette petite patine rétro qui rehausse le teint (New Musik, YMO, Mikado par exemple).

Enfin, tout ça, c'est pour dire, hein ...

Pour finir, quand même : j'ai enfin eu entre les esgourdes "PowerSpot" de Jon Hassell, difficile à obtenir jusqu'ici. Album de 1986 : je suis resté sans voix (il en faut) devant la beauté et la modernité de cet album. Le premier morceau est pure poésie.


----------



## jpmiss (8 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Août 2005)




----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (8 Août 2005)

---------------


----------



## toys (8 Août 2005)

orange bloosome


----------



## elKBron (8 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est un premier pas.
> 
> Suivants:
> - Wish you were here
> ...


perso, je garderai toujours une preference pour Atom Heart Mother (vous savez, l album a la vache, lol)


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

>




hooooooooooo.....les Buttholes surfers, ça fait une paye.....
tiens, je vais m'en glisser un..........


----------



## mikoo (8 Août 2005)

:love:


----------



## toys (8 Août 2005)

TTC   du sang sur le dance floor


----------



## teo (8 Août 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> perso, je garderai toujours une preference pour Atom Heart Mother (vous savez, l album a la vache, lol)




Je crois que moi aussi, c'est un des premiers disques que mon popa me faisait écouter :love: 



là, Prince, _Purple Rain_ sur Purple Rain

Toujours des frissons en me souvenant de cette première fois, y'a plus de 20 ans :love:
Toujours merci à Manoeuvre et Dionnet pour ce grand coup dans la tête qui résonne encore  

Surtout ne l'achetez pas sur le iTMS, il est incomplet et _Purple Rain_, le morceau, n'est pas vendu en ligne !   

J'ai malheureusement perdu le picture disc du single, qu'un amie m'avait trouvé je ne sais comment  .

Il me reste plus que les vinyls et les CD.







Last.fm est toujours pas en ligne dans sa nouvelle mouture, avis aux lasteurs et audioscrobbleurs en manque


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (8 Août 2005)




----------



## Burzum (8 Août 2005)




----------



## Burzum (8 Août 2005)




----------



## Pitch/work/fork (8 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce qui est de CLIENT (et de quelques autres comme Arcade Fire ou Mount Simms), mon critique préféré, me l'avait fait découvrir il y a quelques mois.
> Je ne peux que vous conseillez d'aller régulièrement consulter, entre autres, sa page Musik Non Stop, ça le poussera à persévérer dans l'écriture, je le trouve plutôt doué le garçon .
> Le dernier groupe dont il parle est The Organ, ça m'a l'air fort bon, et comme les 5 demoiselles qu le composent font une halte par Paris le 15 août (après Saint Malo ?), j'irai m'en assurer
> On pourrait s'y retrouver ?
> ...



Peut-être reviendra-t-il un jour hanté ces rivages avec son style inimitable ?      

Un truc de 1990 qui tient très largement la route en 2005 sur l'excellent label 4AD - il me semble que nous en avions déjà parlé


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (9 Août 2005)




----------



## toys (9 Août 2005)

podcast macgeneration


----------



## toys (9 Août 2005)

f
diam's marine 
a écouté surtout les paroles pour unr foix que j'aime biense quelle dit


----------



## teo (9 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

>



Tiens encore un album que j'ai écouté tout petit grâce à mon daddy, le vinyl est toujours sur une étagère chez lui, dans le Sud. J'ai acheté récemment le CD de mon côté :love:



			
				Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement j'ai une petite préférence pour le sign o the times



Oui en plus c'est un double !  _Purple Rain_ est le déclencheur, donc toujours des frissons mais _sign "" the times_ est toujours le meilleur ! Après on peut aussi parler de 1999, Controversy, For you :love:, Batman BO, je m'arrêterai là, il faudrait ouvrir des sous-forums 



			
				toys a dit:
			
		

> podcast macgeneration



Pareil, je m'y colle et j'apprécie ce côté radio de proximité 

Ah là c'est Grug   :love: c'est vraiment une superstar notre poisson rouge


----------



## IceandFire (9 Août 2005)

Café et Belle & Sebastian ... Tigermilk, le premier album, ressorti après le succès du deuxième en france , cet album était sorti en vinyl chez eux sur le campus en écosse, d'ailleurs si vous possédé cet objet culte d'origine, il cote 1500 euros !!!! :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Août 2005)

Pour bien commencer la journée:








Sinon, ce matin j'ai lu dans un numéro de mai du monde de la musique cette phrase de Roberto Ciurleo, le directeur d'antenne d'NRJ:
"ce qui fait zapper l'auditeur, c'est pas la pub, c'est la nouveauté"...


Avec ça tu te dis que la création musicale à du souci à se faire... merci NRJ!


----------



## IceandFire (9 Août 2005)

clair !!!!  allez le deuxième belle & sebastian  :love:


----------



## Gregg (9 Août 2005)

Juste pour vous dire que audioscrobller.com ouvrira dans la journée


----------



## teo (9 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Sinon, ce matin j'ai lu dans un numéro de mai du monde de la musique cette phrase de Roberto Ciurleo, le directeur d'antenne d'NRJ:
> "ce qui fait zapper l'auditeur, c'est pas la pub, c'est la nouveauté"...
> 
> ...



Je ne comprend pas le journaliste qui lui a pas répondu "_Et des grosses comme ça vous en pondez tous les jours ?    _"
C'est vraiment n'importe quoi.



Sinon là c'est tranquille:
_KISS 100 FM&#8212;January 15 2005_ de Jondi & Spesh, à dowloader sur leur site


----------



## teo (9 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour vous dire que audioscrobller.com ouvrira dans la journée




c'est ce qu'ils disaient pour hier aussi  


J'espère juste qu'ils ont pas crashés les derniers envois du ouikende... en tout cas les serveurs continuent de recevoir celles en cours...


----------



## IceandFire (9 Août 2005)

NRJ c'est dla daube c'est pas nouveau !!! journalist who lie comme dirait le Moz  des propos qui nous laisse NRV


----------



## Gregg (9 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> c'est ce qu'ils disaient pour hier aussi
> 
> 
> J'espère juste qu'ils ont pas crashés les derniers envois du ouikende... en tout cas les serveurs continuent de recevoir celles en cours...




Mr Téo , ce site est une radio ?   . Je veux me mettre a de la bonne musique  :love:


----------



## Avril-VII (9 Août 2005)

Bof 






:love:

_Tout autre chose, faut que je me trouve des albums des Floyd _


----------



## teo (9 Août 2005)

Pitch/work/fork a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être reviendra-t-il un jour hanté ces rivages avec son style inimitable ?




il parait que les rumeurs les plus folles courent sur certains sites internet


----------



## meldon (9 Août 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Bof
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'aime beaucoup bleed like me mais ce n'est pas mon préféré de Garbage. Finalement on peut même dire que c'est celui que j'aime le moins. J'ai un faible pour Beautiful.   Hum Version 2.0 est top cool aussi... bon je crois que mon préféré reste Garbage tout court. Peut être parce que j'adore Stupid Girl lol






Enfin Garbage reste quand même le groupe dont j'ai tous les albums et que je peux écouter sans jamais être déçu. Y a que des titres magnifique (ah Cup of Coffee sur Beautiful, snif)


----------



## mikoo (9 Août 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup bleed like me mais ce n'est pas mon préféré de Garbage. Finalement on peut même dire que c'est celui que j'aime le moins. J'ai un faible pour Beautiful.   Hum Version 2.0 est top cool aussi... bon je crois que mon préféré reste Garbage tout court. Peut être parce que j'adore Stupid Girl lol
> 
> 
> Enfin Garbage reste quand même le groupe dont j'ai tous les albums et que je peux écouter sans jamais être déçu. Y a que des titres magnifique (ah Cup of Coffee sur Beautiful, snif)



Mes titres préférés dans Beautiful sont "Can't Cry These Tears", "Shut your mouth" et "Androgyny"... les trois premiers titres de l'album en fait.  :love:   
Et puis "why do you love me" du ptit nouveau...  :love:  :love: surtout à partir du 2ème couplet.  
version 2.0 aussi ... bref écoutez Garbage!


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (9 Août 2005)




----------



## meldon (9 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Mes titres préférés dans Beautiful sont "Can't Cry These Tears", "Shut your mouth" et "Androgyny"... les trois premiers titres de l'album en fait. :love:
> Et puis "why do you love me" du ptit nouveau...  :love:  :love: surtout à partir du 2ème couplet.
> version 2.0 aussi ... bref écoutez Garbage!



Pis y a aussi Drive you home ou til the day that I die et Cherry Lips que j'ai mis sur ma sonnerie de tel et pis aussi... heu, oui écoutez Garbage, c'est bon pour les oreilles et ce qu'il y a entre. 

Bon pour changer, un petit Shakira qui chante dans la bonne langue (je vous avais dit qu'elle est d'origine libanaise Shakira? Et pis elle abandonne sa couleur de péroxydée  )






Pas celui qui me plait le plus en espagnol mais quand même d'un très bon niveau.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> il parait que les rumeurs les plus folles courent sur certains sites internet



hi   

Comme disent nos amis suédois -   - "Call the ships to port"


----------



## IceandFire (9 Août 2005)

hi Pitch  allez le troisième Belle & sebastian.."if you're feeling sinister..." :style: un peu d'actualité....


----------



## teo (9 Août 2005)

Une très longue série Prince d'avant 92.


là ambiance parisienne avec accordéon et paroles en français, avec Do U Lie? sur Parade


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Août 2005)




----------



## Avril-VII (9 Août 2005)




----------



## KARL40 (9 Août 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas ce qui m'a pris mais je me suis mis ça en rentrant ???


 
Effectivement c'est étrange car tu devrais plutôt écouter le "first and last and always"


----------



## purestyle (9 Août 2005)

fabuleux...


----------



## Gregg (9 Août 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Pis y a aussi Drive you home ou til the day that I die et Cherry Lips que j'ai mis sur ma sonnerie de tel et pis aussi... heu, oui écoutez Garbage, c'est bon pour les oreilles et ce qu'il y a entre.
> 
> Bon pour changer, un petit Shakira qui chante dans la bonne langue (je vous avais dit qu'elle est d'origine libanaise Shakira? Et pis elle abandonne sa couleur de péroxydée  )
> 
> ...





Très bon album  :love: . Les femmes libanaises selon certains sont les femmes les plus belles du monde , je ne dis pas cela parce qu'on parle de Shakira


----------



## meldon (9 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Très bon album  :love: . Les femmes libanaises selon certains sont les femmes les plus belles du monde , je ne dis pas cela parce qu'on parle de Shakira



Total HS mais y a effectivement de très très belles femmes au Liban


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Août 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement c'est étrange car tu devrais plutôt écouter le "first and last and always"



Il semble que j'ai déjà lu cela quelque part


----------



## bompi (9 Août 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> fabuleux...



Woaaaahhh dis donc ... Justement, je cherche l'album (que j'ai revendu il y a fort longtemps déjà). Sur l'iTMS par exemple : nada !! Parfois, il m'agace ce magasin ...
J'en ai quand même un bon souvenir ...


----------



## bompi (9 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Très bon album  :love: . Les femmes libanaises selon certains sont les femmes les plus belles du monde , je ne dis pas cela parce qu'on parle de Shakira



Oui mais elle est née à Barranquilla ... Donc elle m'intéresse plus comme Colombienne que comme Libanaise 

C'est "una turca", donc (si j'ai bien compris les Arabes, qu'ils soient Libanais, Palestiniens etc. sont appelés 'Turcos' en Colombie).

Et par ailleurs, cela a été une idole de ma fille


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Août 2005)

ouais...
lachez vos billevesées et ecoutez Fantômas bordel!!
154 pages que je le repete... 

ecoutez merde...


----------



## macmarco (9 Août 2005)

Bobby, faut que tu fasses un peu de ménage !  



			
				LaMachine a dit:
			
		

> bobbynountchak a dépassé son quota de messages privés et ne peut donc plus accepter de nouveaux messages tant qu'il n'aura pas libéré un peu d'espace.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Août 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Woaaaahhh dis donc ... Justement, je cherche l'album (que j'ai revendu il y a fort longtemps déjà). Sur l'iTMS par exemple : nada !! Parfois, il m'agace ce magasin ...
> J'en ai quand même un bon souvenir ...



Bompi tu l'as ici


----------



## bompi (9 Août 2005)

C'est qui donc, Fantômas ? Jean Marais, non ? Tu ne t'es pas trompé de fil   ?


----------



## Avril-VII (9 Août 2005)

Ca marche bien chez vous last.fm ?
Car chez moi c'est lent, très lent et j'arrive pas à avoir mon profil...
:mouais:

En tout cas le site à l'air bien restylé


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Août 2005)




----------



## bompi (9 Août 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Bompi tu l'as ici



Merci (P/f/w)ork 

Mais en fait c'est bien en ligne que je le cherchais : genre à 9.99 ¤, quoi ... Voire juste les quelques morceaux dont je sais qu'ils me plaisent toujours (autant que je me souvienne, certains morceaux sont en-deçà du reste).

Sinon, j'écoute toujours la musique de "Mysterious skin" par Harold Budd et Robin Guthrie [ex-Cocteau Twins]. C'est décidément très bien. Pour un after, par exemple.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Août 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui donc, Fantômas ? Jean Marais, non ? Tu ne t'es pas trompé de fil   ?



J'ai justement une pièce radiophonique de Fantomas avec Jean Rochefort notamment


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Août 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Merci (P/f/w)ork
> 
> Mais en fait c'est bien en ligne que je le cherchais : genre à 9.99 ¤, quoi ... Voire juste les quelques morceaux dont je sais qu'ils me plaisent toujours (autant que je me souvienne, certains morceaux sont en-deçà du reste).
> 
> Sinon, j'écoute toujours la musique de "Mysterious skin" par Harold Budd et Robin Guthrie [ex-Cocteau Twins]. C'est décidément très bien. Pour un after, par exemple.



Sur l'ITMS allemand il n'y est même pas - sinon il y a 1 an au moins, la chanteuse a participé à l'album d'Apotygma Berzerk


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Août 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Ca marche bien chez vous last.fm ?
> Car chez moi c'est lent, très lent et j'arrive pas à avoir mon profil...
> :mouais:
> 
> En tout cas le site à l'air bien restylé



J'ai regardé un peu mais très lent et après impossible de se connecter - mais cela à l'air bien. J'aime bien l'idée de faire la révolution dans le groupe


----------



## bompi (9 Août 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> J'ai justement une pièce radiophonique de Fantomas avec Jean Rochefort notamment


Wow !! LE Jean Rochefort à la voix de velours ? Dans quel rôle ?

Bon, je sais que ce n'est ni le lieu (virtuel) ni le moment mais quand même : vous rendez-vous compte de ce qu'aurait pu être "Don Quixote" de terry Gilliam, _starring_ Jean Rochefort ... ?
Pffff.... quelle déception.

Ami modérateur, soit indulgent ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Août 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui donc, Fantômas ? Jean Marais, non ? Tu ne t'es pas trompé de fil   ?


 rrrah la la...
faut tout vous expliquer hein... 

http://www.ipecac.com/bio.php?id=3


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Août 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Wow !! LE Jean Rochefort à la voix de velours ? Dans quel rôle ?
> 
> Bon, je sais que ce n'est ni le lieu (virtuel) ni le moment mais quand même : vous rendez-vous compte de ce qu'aurait pu être "Don Quixote" de terry Gilliam, _starring_ Jean Rochefort ... ?
> Pffff.... quelle déception.
> ...



C'est *Un Roi Prisonnier De Fantômas* raconté par Jean-Rochefort, Roger Carel, Pierre Tornade et des inconnus pour moi né l'année de diffusion de cette adaptation radiophonique   

Oui pour Jean-Rochefort mais on aurait raté le formidable making-off du tournage


----------



## Freelancer (9 Août 2005)

je rentre juste à la maison... audioscrobbler est super lent mais what the fuck c'est vraiment stylé maintenant... Client est rentré direct 8ème de mon top au bout de deux jours, not bad, girls  :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Août 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> je rentre juste à la maison... audioscrobbler est super lent mais what the fuck c'est vraiment stylé maintenant... Client est rentré direct 8ème de mon top au bout de deux jours, not bad, girls  :love:



carrément pour la lenteur 
Client est effectivement très bien
tu devrais changer ta signature puisque Audioscrobbler est en pause pour quelque temps


----------



## Freelancer (9 Août 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> carrément pour la lenteur
> tu devrais changer ta signature puisque Audioscrobbler est en pause pour quelque temps



yes sir    



			
				Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Client est effectivement très bien



apparemment Client est à Paris en septembre...  des amateurs?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Août 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> yes sir
> 
> 
> 
> apparemment Client est à Paris en septembre...  des amateurs?



En fonction des dates probablement - mais je crois que l'on se voit lundi pour The Organ


----------



## Freelancer (10 Août 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> En fonction des dates probablement - mais je crois que l'on se voit lundi pour The Organ



effectivement, mais c'est avec plaisir que je te reverrai au festival de inrocks le 20 septembre 



			
				Client-online.net a dit:
			
		

> Paris has been moved to the 20th september -
> poptones/ Les rock Incorruptables night
> The Paddingtons+Client+The Parisians at Le Tryptiche


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Août 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> effectivement, mais c'est avec plaisir que je te reverrai au festival de inrocks le 20 septembre



cela devrait aussi pouvoir se faire  

_See my film_ de _Frankie Sparo_


----------



## toys (10 Août 2005)

jamiroquai


----------



## toys (10 Août 2005)

LKJ in dub 

sa repose le cerveaux avant le dodo


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (10 Août 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

>




  Pitch/fork/work, je te remercis de m'avoir procuré un nouvel avatar, mais... 

Bonne journée    :love: 

 merci teo, à bientôt ( pour un retour de boule   )


----------



## teo (10 Août 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Hollla ola,
> à peine je sors des sisters que je tombe là :
> 
> 
> ...




Tiens je vais arrêter ma vraiment très longue série Prince (je finis sur _Starfish And Coffee_ sur Sign "o" The Times) pour me remettre cet album TV Sky qui (après le fanzine Out of nowhere) m'a fait découvrir sur cd puis en live, un des meilleurs groupes que je connaisse, j'ai plus de mal avec leurs dernières productions mais entre _TV Sky_ et leur _TYG play Kurt Weill_, j'ai de quoi écouter pour les siècles à venir.

Purée, là c'est déjà _Gasoline man_ et le voisinage va le sentir 



Pour ce qui est de Client en septembre, vous pouvez compter sur moi pour y être aussi :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Août 2005)

Et sinon, à quand la musique ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Août 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> fabuleux...




Culte
 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Bassman (10 Août 2005)

C'matin c'est dionysus pour moi avec l'album Anima Mundi

Un vrai regal


----------



## teo (10 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon, à quand la musique ?




gnagnagna  

t'as jamais vu Franz sur scène toi


----------



## IceandFire (10 Août 2005)

Step into my office...le dernier Belle & Sebastian  :love: ...


----------



## teo (10 Août 2005)

c'est parti pour les 20 minutes de Summer Eyes sur TV Sky


----------



## alèm (10 Août 2005)

_For Whom The Bells Tolls_ par DJ Spooky (un DJ très apprécié par les meilleurs jazzmen, je dis ça à l'intention de Sonnytrucmuche !  )

et les petites _duels_ de Coltrane et Dolphy sur les Village Vanguards pour entendre _The Cry of Jazz_ et _Far Cry_ rivaliser l'un dans le rêve et l'autre dans la folie, je n'oublie pas McCoy et Elvin...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Août 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Pitch/fork/work, je te remercis de m'avoir procuré un nouvel avatar, mais...
> 
> Bonne journée    :love:
> 
> merci teo, à bientôt ( pour un retour de boule   )



tu as celui-ci si tu veux alterner     






Les 2 sont des pochettes d'albums de Male Or Female un side-project de Daniel Bressanutti et Patrick Codenys


----------



## Bassman (10 Août 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _For Whom The Bells Tolls_ par DJ Spooky


 
Comment detruire l'original en 1 lecon


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (10 Août 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Les 2 sont des pochettes d'albums de Male Or Female un side-project de Daniel Bressanutti et Patrick Codenys



Merci mon vieux ! bonne idée l'alternance, je vais y réfléchir...


----------



## IceandFire (10 Août 2005)

Nirvana unplugged... :style: :love: ...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Août 2005)




----------



## macmarco (10 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

>




Apparemment il y a un problème, à moins que l'album ne s'appelle "THIS IMAGE IS UNAVAILABLE"....


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Août 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Apparemment il y a un problème, à moins que l'album ne s'appelle "THIS IMAGE IS UNAVAILABLE"....


 Non, pas vraiment 
Voilà c'est corrigé


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (10 Août 2005)

The Stooges Live in Cincinnati 1970  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Août 2005)

:love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (10 Août 2005)

The Stooges Live At Six Fours Les Plages (Voix Du Gaou 20/07/2005)


----------



## teo (10 Août 2005)

Bon, j'arrête pour New Order et Depeche Mode. Un peu l'overdose là. Mais purée que ces Acoustic Christmas @ KROQ station sont excellents :love:


----------



## IceandFire (10 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> :love:  :love:  :love:



Ayé tu l'as enfin acheté ????  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## alèm (10 Août 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Comment detruire l'original en 1 lecon




tiens, diantre, je préfère la leçon...


----------



## teo (10 Août 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Ayé tu l'as enfin acheté ????  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:




faudrait que j'y pense aussi 


là c'est Jimmy Somerville avec _What's your game_ sur _Home again_.


Y'a du nouveau sur Last.fm... allez y faire un tour


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> faudrait que j'y pense aussi
> 
> 
> là c'est Jimmy Somerville avec _What's your game_ sur _Home again_.
> ...



Et cette révolution ?


----------



## teo (10 Août 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Et cette révolution ?




Laisse découvrir les nouvelles possibilités des forums last.fm aux intéressé-es tranquillement 

tu vas les exciter en t'agitant là


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Laisse découvrir les nouvelles possibilités des forums last.fm aux intéressé-es tranquillement
> 
> tu vas les exciter en t'agitant là



ok mais tu devrais revoir tes tables de calcul : je compte bien 42 membres


----------



## teo (10 Août 2005)

_moi ausi, c'est comme je disais, le nombre a pas bougé à part en affichage: un bug du nouveau site, on en reparle là-bas..._

Kraftwerk en attendant un peu de Covenant...


----------



## iTof (10 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'arrête pour New Order et Depeche Mode. Un peu l'overdose là. Mais purée que ces Acoustic Christmas @ KROQ station sont excellents :love:


 t'as pas honte de sortir de telles horreurs ?  
> rien de bien nouveau au niveau musical, si ce n'est la réécoute de vieux trucs toujours sympa : The Orb, Clan of Xymox, The KLF :love: Tangerine Dream...

sur chaîne Hifi, pas sur Last.fm


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Août 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> t'as pas honte de sortir de telles horreurs ?
> > rien de bien nouveau au niveau musical, si ce n'est la réécoute de vieux trucs toujours sympa : The Orb, Clan of Xymox, The KLF :love: Tangerine Dream...
> 
> sur chaîne Hifi, pas sur Last.fm



c'est bon ma caille tu peux rester dans ton jardin


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Août 2005)

J'adore cette cover :love:


----------



## meldon (10 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> J'adore cette cover :love:



Le groupe est pas mal, je connais que londominium, faudra que j'écoute celui là pour voir


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Août 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Le groupe est pas mal, je connais que londominium, faudra que j'écoute celui là pour voir


 Si tu peux, écoute _"Again"_ qui est sur cet album en priorité, je la trouve incroyable...


----------



## teo (10 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> J'adore cette cover :love:




J'adore ce groupe 

Deux fois en concert et blam, plein dans la tronche à chaque fois.

_Again_ est à se taper la tête partout. A l'Elysée Montmartre cet hiver, je tremblais à la fin du concert, j'avais des frissons partout, 12, 15 minutes. Et une simple bière, je préfère préciser. C'est pas de la transe, c'est mieux que ça.

J'ai pas testé la BO de Michel Vaillant par contre. Des avis ?

tiens je vais me mettre une série, alllez hop ! :love:


----------



## meldon (10 Août 2005)

Je trouve pas cet album sur l'itms, y a que Noise et Londominium plus un live mais sans again


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Août 2005)




----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Août 2005)




----------



## sofiping (11 Août 2005)

y'en a eu qu'un alors on ecoute toujours le même ..... et on ne s'en lasse pas !  :love:  :love: love:


----------



## toys (11 Août 2005)

asian dub fondation en live sur canal +


----------



## toys (11 Août 2005)

bass drive sur itune


----------



## teo (11 Août 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> y'en a eu qu'un alors on ecoute toujours le même ..... et on ne s'en lasse pas !  :love:  :love: love:




J'ai écouté une seule fois et je me dis qu'il faut que j'achète leur album.
Ca m'a l'air d'être un disque impératif 

Là, j'écoute le DVD _Sortir ce soir_ d'Etienne Daho. En train se convertir en audio pour rejoindre les auters dans iTunes :love:


Là _ Bienvenue au Jardin des plaisirs _


----------



## purestyle (11 Août 2005)

un classe purestylesque 




bon chers macgéennes et macgéens, je pars en vacances, et espère vous revoir toutes et tous en pleine forme en septembre.

bises


----------



## teo (11 Août 2005)

Bonne vacances Le Pure Style 



_On the rocks_ de Obiman
_The hypnotist_ de Sister Love
_Crazy Ivan_ de Ver Vlads
_The story of light_ de William Orbit (Strange cargo)
_Music for a found harmonium_ de Penguin Cafe Orchestra

sur Café del Mar Vol. 1


----------



## mado (11 Août 2005)

Un séjour sur les grands causses, avec juste une platine ... et plein de 33 tours.
Chez un amoureux de Bowie et la sainte trinité. Les premiers PJH, Neil Young...
Et une découverte pour moi : les tindersticks.





Salut téo  :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Août 2005)




----------



## KARL40 (11 Août 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Et une découverte pour moi : les tindersticks.


 
Celui-ci est une merveille : 






Pour info, c'est leur 1er album ... Et l'un des meilleurs de leur discographie  

PS : Pour celui qui se reconnaitra, oui je sais le 1er album etc...etc.... :rateau:


----------



## KARL40 (11 Août 2005)

Sinon en ce moment, toujours avec le second (et dernier !!) album des LIBERTINES.

Les BABY SHAMBLES (nouveau groupe de l'ex-Libertines P. DOHERTY) passant au Festival "Rock en Seine", je pourrais mesurer mes regrets ....


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Si tu peux, écoute _"Again"_ qui est sur cet album en priorité, je la trouve incroyable...



surtout la version longue.....a mourrir....:love: :love:.......


----------



## anntraxh (11 Août 2005)

Je m'écoute ça en boucle ...

Repiqué du vinyle d'époque.


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Août 2005)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Je m'écoute ça en boucle ...
> 
> Repiqué du vinyle d'époque.


 Tiens, moi aussi maintenant :love:

Je connaissais un peu et j'aime bien cette chanson aussi


----------



## Stargazer (11 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> surtout la version longue.....a mourrir....:love: :love:.......



Clair ... :love: :love:

Sinon là en ce moment c'est Grand National avec leur album "Kicking The national habit" ! :love:

PS : Sinon Tindersticks c'est excellent


----------



## alèm (11 Août 2005)

l'ambiance appartementale est à tourner en rond alors tournons en rond avec Daniel Darc et son Crèvec½ur






et Camille et ses discrètes références à Meredith Monk*






* une très belle dans Janine III en référence à Tablet (mais je sais que vous vous en foutez)


----------



## yvos (11 Août 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Celui-ci est une merveille :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




je confirme


----------



## alèm (11 Août 2005)

Karl : j'ai Stuart Staples au téléphone qui veut t'engueuler mais qui dit que comme il est pas enregistré sur macgé, t'as du bol...


----------



## anntraxh (11 Août 2005)

Et je devrais pas passer ma soirée à digitaliser du vinyle ... 
La machine à remonter le temps est en route, pour les amateurs de Blues, une rareté ...
coucou: sonny !) un groupe belge des années 70, Burning Plague, dans Hairy Sea


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Août 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Celui-ci est une merveille :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est celui que j'ai laissé à l'abandon dans la cave de mes parents


----------



## Avril-VII (11 Août 2005)

Bonsoir à tous, 

Je viens de faire écouter "Hallelujah" de Buckley a une fille que j'ai en vue en ce moment...
Elle me dit que c'est pas du tout son style de musique :rateau: 
Et qu'elle est plutot techno.
:mouais:

:rateau:

A votre avis..... ?

_Quoi t'aime pas Buckley ?? Même hallelujah, ou Grace ?? :rateau:_


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Août 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> Je viens de faire écouter "Hallelujah" de Buckley a une fille que j'ai en vue en ce moment...
> Elle me dit que c'est pas du tout son style de musique :rateau:
> ...



Il y a plus joyeux quand même pour une fille que tu as en vue   

Bon tu veux des conseils en techno ?    

Heureusement mon épouse ne m'a pas épousé au son de ce que j'écoute


----------



## Avril-VII (11 Août 2005)

Arf, c'était pour tester :rateau:
D'autres ont adoré ! :love:

Mais je suis pas très techno , sauf en voiture


----------



## Avril-VII (11 Août 2005)

_doublon_


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Août 2005)




----------



## toys (12 Août 2005)

bass drive jungle 

sa sonne pas sur l'ibook


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Août 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Ayé tu l'as enfin acheté ????  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:




Heu, non, pas encore...    

C'est juste les titres que tu m'as fait découvrir. falut que je passe à la Flaque©


----------



## KARL40 (12 Août 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> C'est celui que j'ai laissé à l'abandon dans la cave de mes parents


 
Tu me feras le plaisir d'aller ranger la cave immédiatement alors  .... Il y a peut-être d'autres trésors


----------



## IceandFire (12 Août 2005)

joe Jackson stepping out very best of...mais tout est bon dans le joe jackson  :love: ... de même que les tindersticks... 
Fab allez à la flaque ©  ou chez Virejine ©


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Août 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> et Camille et ses discrètes références à Meredith Monk*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Suis-je donc le seul à trouver cet album chiant comme la mort?
 :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (12 Août 2005)

/me est de l'avis de Fab'


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Suis-je donc le seul à trouver cet album chiant comme la mort?
> :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:



J'ai déjà utilisé ici toutes mes cartouches sur Nouvelle Vague (qui aura fait un bon coup de pub à Camille)   avec les réactions que l'on sait   Désolé Fabien, tu devras mener ce combat tout seul


----------



## alèm (12 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Suis-je donc le seul à trouver cet album chiant comme la mort?
> :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:




/me a pour habitude d'écouter l'avis de ceux qu'il aime mais pas forcément de le suivre...  :love:


----------



## richard-deux (12 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Suis-je donc le seul à trouver cet album chiant comme la mort?
> :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:



Non, tu n'es pas seul.
Camille ne me fait aucun effet.
C'est comme l'album de Raphaël, 3 chansons et je remets le CD dans son boîtier.

Ma copine aime bien Camille, alors, je n'ose pas trop lui dire que c'est "chiant" mais préfère lui dire que ce n'est pas mon style de 'zik.   

Moi, hypocrite?
Non, je ne dis pas la vérité.


----------



## IceandFire (12 Août 2005)

disons que camille s'est fortement inspiré de medulla de bjork...  mais ce n'est pas Bjork 
Fab je sais ce que tu vas dire


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Août 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> disons que camille s'est fortement inspiré de medulla de bjork...




J'avais pas osé le rapprochement, mais puisque c'est toi qui le dit... C'est chiant comme Bjork...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Août 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> disons que camille s'est fortement inspiré de medulla de bjork...  mais ce n'est pas Bjork
> Fab je sais ce que tu vas dire



Ne complique pas la situation, on va perdre le Fil      

En ce moment l'excellent _Paralysed _ du _Go4_


----------



## IceandFire (12 Août 2005)




----------



## gKatarn (12 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est chiant comme Bjork...




Ah oui, aussi    :love:


----------



## alèm (12 Août 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> disons que camille s'est fortement inspiré de medulla de bjork...  mais ce n'est pas Bjork
> Fab je sais ce que tu vas dire



ah...

bah ça c'est une nouvelle... 

parce que ne faire un disque qu'avec des voix est une invention de Björk... 

merci pour Meredith Monk alors... dont Camille s'inspire plus qu'elle ne s'inspire de Björk... puisqu'elle ne faiit que des jeux vocaux et ne tente pas de recréer les instruments avec des voix (c'est pas une nuance)

ah Meredith Monk (que Björk connait bien...  ) et l'album dont s'inspire Camille, c'est 1976... 



après que vous trouviez ça chiant, c'est votre problème... moi vos trucs élector généralement, ça m'en touche même pas une... 

et sinon, vous pensez quoi de Kayham Kalhor ?!!  (celle-là pourrait être une vraie question pour yvos notre ami qui va en Iran)


----------



## teo (12 Août 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Tu me feras le plaisir d'aller ranger la cave immédiatement alors  .... Il y a peut-être d'autres trésors




Je crois oui 

Mais il a d'autres occupation estivales je crois  il est très pris 

Là c'est les Béruriers Noirs avec _Concerto pour détraqués_
Là c'est _Nada 84_ avant une spécial dédicace au _petit agité_ pour  _Petit Agité_


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Août 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Tu me feras le plaisir d'aller ranger la cave immédiatement alors  .... Il y a peut-être d'autres trésors



Bientôt   



			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> Mais il a d'autres occupation estivales je crois   il est très pris



j'ai bon espoir de réussir la révolution sur le groupe MacGeneration


----------



## bompi (12 Août 2005)

Meredith Monk ... ouille !
Bérurier Noir ... bof bof (ça a assez méchamment vieilli, tous ces trucs) ça me rappelle (bizarrement) mon service militaire ...

Sinon, sur l'iTMS je m'suis dit je vais aller voir la playlist des gens. Je commence donc par Amon Tobin, qui fait de l'électro bizarroïde plutôt décalée ... Et ça playlist est une horreur (pour moi, je précise, pas dans l'absolu) : que des trucs qui me filent de l'urticaire, excepté Ennio Morricone  Je vais donc m'en tenir à ma position habituelle qui est de ne m'intéresser qu'à ce que produisent les gens ...

J'en conviens, ma petite expérience n'a rien de très excitant


----------



## lumai (12 Août 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> j'ai bon espoir de réussir la révolution sur le groupe MacGeneration



T'es opressé ?


----------



## teo (12 Août 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Bientôt
> 
> j'ai bon espoir de réussir la révolution sur le groupe MacGeneration





_Tu quoque, mi fili_  :rose:    Je te savais fourbe, usurpateur ! Qu'on l'embastille sans iPod !     


Du plus pur plaisir hédoniste avec un Mix de soirée Röyksopp qui commence avec _Alpha Male_ sur The Undestanding[/I].
Décidemment, malgré certaines critiques entendues de ça de là (   ), j'aime trop cet album

Pour les Béruriers Noirs... j'écoute toujours avec plaisir et je ne demande à personne de s'y remettre


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Suis-je donc le seul à trouver cet album chiant comme la mort?
> :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:




*non, vraiment pas le seul...
mais bon.............
*


----------



## steinway (12 Août 2005)

Elvis :


----------



## toys (12 Août 2005)

808 live reggae cast


----------



## Freelancer (12 Août 2005)

j'ai commencé m'interesser à The Organ (en concert le 15 aout - www.popingays.com ). ben c'est vraiment bien (la voix me fait penser à Deborah Harry :love: :love: ) merci donc à vous deux (le boss du groupe Macgé sur last.fm et l'oppressé  qui veut faire la révolution    :love: (encore, après Client et Patrick Wolf)

ps : Camille c'est ch***, autant que les derniers albums de Björk...


----------



## teo (12 Août 2005)

Je termine ma série Röyksopp avec Alpha Male toujours :love:

Et puis après, c'est un morceau electro qui va bien plaire à Alèm il me semble _Land of Oz_ de Spooky sur _Gargantuan_ 

Apparemment ce n'est pas ton DJ Spooky, qui est seul.
Spooky sont deux


----------



## bompi (12 Août 2005)

Camille ? Elle est plutôt jolie (et me fait penser à Linda Fiorentino je crois).
Je viens de jeter une oreille à son disque sur l'iTMS. Oups ! J'ai vite repris mon oreille : ce n'est pas pour moi, ça ...

Quant aux Bérus zen: cher Teo   ) : il y a vingt ans quand j'allais chez les affolés du galon, j'écoutais les BN dans le train de banlieue. Mais j'ai toujours été davantage "Satellites", plus fun tout de même. Sinon, c'est marrant car il doit y avoir un _revival_ BN : j'ai vu un magnifique livre (disons que la maquette est pas mal) sur eux à la FNAC, des CDs etc.

Sinon, présentement, c'est Qubism





Un disque ambient/électro sympa comme tout, sur un défunt label original et sympa comme tout lui-z'aussi.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Août 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Camille ? Elle est plutôt jolie (et me fait penser à Linda Fiorentino je crois).
> Je viens de jeter une oreille à son disque sur l'iTMS. Oups ! J'ai vite repris mon oreille : ce n'est pas pour moi, ça ...
> 
> Quant aux Bérus zen: cher Teo   ) : il y a vingt ans quand j'allais chez les affolés du galon, j'écoutais les BN dans le train de banlieue. Mais j'ai toujours été davantage "Satellites", plus fun tout de même. Sinon, c'est marrant car il doit y avoir un _revival_ BN : j'ai vu un magnifique livre (disons que la maquette est pas mal) sur eux à la FNAC, des CDs etc.
> ...



Les américains, Le comte Zaroff, Les éléphants d'Inde, ...    

J'aimais bien les Sheriff aussi


----------



## toto (12 Août 2005)

The greatest rock'n'roll album of all times...


----------



## teo (12 Août 2005)

*101*


Something to do


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2005)

"Une manie de vieux garçon
Moi j'ai pris l'habitude
D'agrémenter ma sollitude
Aux accents de cette chanson

{Refrain:}
Quand je pense à Fernande
Je bande, je bande
Quand j' pense à Felicie
Je bande aussi
quand j' pense à Léonor
Mon dieu je bande encore
Mais quand j' pense à Lulu
Là je ne bande plus
La bandaison papa
Ça n' se commande pas.

C'est cette mâle ritournelle
Cette antienne virile
Qui retentit dans la guérite
De la vaillante sentinelle.

Afin de tromper son cafard
De voir la vie moins terne
Tout en veillant sur sa lanterne
Chante ainsi le gardien de phare

Après la prière du soir
Comme il est un peu triste
Chante ainsi le séminariste
A genoux sur son reposoire.

A l'Etoile où j'était venu
Pour ranimer la flamme
J'entendis émus jusqu'au larmes
La voix du soldat inconnu.

Et je vais mettre un point final
A ce chant salutaire
En suggérant au solitaire
D'en faire un hymme national."



pour ameliorer les resultats de recherche sur google...


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (12 Août 2005)

toto a dit:
			
		

> The greatest rock'n'roll album of all times...



Rolling stones ? arf...


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (12 Août 2005)

Bon, j'ai tellement entendu parler de Belle and Sebastian dans ce fil que je me suis en quête de quelques uns des albums. Y a pas intérêt que je sois déçu


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Août 2005)

Un excellent concert de Cure de 1985...   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## KARL40 (12 Août 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> J'aimais bien les Sheriff aussi


 
Ahhhhhh ...  les "Ramones" français   Déjà produit par C. Sourice (batteur des géniaux THUGS) .... 

Pour le coté nostalgie, comme je me barre d'ici une demi-heure, je vais me préparer un p'tit O.T.H pour la route


----------



## toys (12 Août 2005)

smooth beat urban radio


----------



## bompi (12 Août 2005)

Présentement, j'écoute le formidable (quel kastar !) Gus Viseur, accordéoniste de son état, dans un jazz musette des plus classieux. 





Même que là tout de suite c'est "Quel temps fait-il à Paris ?" (repris par Jacques Tati dans un de ses films).
Pfff... Juste avant de partir en vacances, c'est la musique qu'il faut


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Août 2005)




----------



## bompi (12 Août 2005)

Bin ... quand on ne connaît pas la pochette (c'est mon cas) on ne voit pas trop de quoi il s'agit ...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Août 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Bin ... quand on ne connaît pas la pochette (c'est mon cas) on ne voit pas trop de quoi il s'agit ...



j'ai mis une pochette plus visible : c'est _Ver Tanzt ?_ de _Black Ox Orkestar_


----------



## bompi (13 Août 2005)

Merci  Maintenant, je vois bien ... que je ne connais effectivement pas


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Août 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Merci  Maintenant, je vois bien ... que je ne connais effectivement pas



Tout ça pour ça !!!


----------



## bompi (13 Août 2005)

Quant à moi, je suis passé à une superbe compilation de Gershwin (par des tas de gens) :





Mélodies imparables, rythme endiablé, interprètes talentueux ... Je ne connais pas mieux 
En ce moment c'est même le sublissime "Nice work if you can get it" par Maxine Sulllivan & her orchestra.
¡ Madre de dios !

PS : N'oublions pas la version formidable par Th. Monk dans "Monk Alone" (CBS). Il ne faut pas.


----------



## IceandFire (13 Août 2005)

:love: 
Dieu après Elvis  ....


----------



## teo (13 Août 2005)

Lio chante Prévert
et maintenant
Brigitte Fontaine et _La nuit est une femme à barbe_, avant _Le nougat_ et _Guadalquivir_



J'adore :love:, chacune dans leur style.


----------



## meldon (13 Août 2005)

Heather Nova, quelle voix.


----------



## IceandFire (13 Août 2005)

Tiens elle chante encore ?  si tu es fan j'ai encore des books ultra collectors...contactes moi par MP


----------



## Burzum (13 Août 2005)




----------



## sofiping (13 Août 2005)

HI HOW ARE YOU .....    :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## sofiping (13 Août 2005)

et maintenant Felix da Housecat 






 dans son habit de Mac


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Août 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

>



Je ne sais plus s'il est sur cet album ; mais j'adore "Psycho nightmare" :love:    ...


----------



## sofiping (13 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais plus s'il est sur cet album ; mais j'adore "Psycho nightmare" :love:    ...



non ... celui la c'est l'album FUN ...   :love:


----------



## Freelancer (13 Août 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> Dieu après Elvis  ....


 
aaarrrggghhh :love: :love: :love: quelle voix, quelles chansons, quel p*tain de beau mec :love:


----------



## IceandFire (13 Août 2005)

:love: c'est pas moi qui vais te dire le contraire  :love: :style:


----------



## Nobody (13 Août 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> aaarrrggghhh :love: :love: :love: quelle voix, quelles chansons, quel p*tain de beau mec :love:


 
Quelle tête à claques!    

Bon, sinon, je viens de retomber sur ça en rangeant:


























Benoit vous le dira lui-même: le blues, c'est vraiment d'une simplicité enfantine. Ouais... Mais pour qu'il nous fasse quelque chose là (juste en peu sous la boucle de ceinture) il faut qu'il soit sacrément bien joué. Mais on est là pour se mettre le deuxième bourbon à Benoit au fond de l'ulcère. Tranquillement, peinardos, la flamme tirée dans le soleil couchant (?) on va se faire un p'tit câlin avec cette rondelle aussi savoureuse qu'un plat d'écrevisses new orléans. J'en connais qui vont même se lécher les doigts.

Reprenons depuis le début. Benoit souffle dans son harmonica. Avec lui, il traine une bande de dératés malades du grand bleu. Cet "Original" sonne bien Louisiane: ils sont descendus un peu vers le sud. Avec des clins d'yeux à quelques flashes passés comme "Tu parles trop" dont le traitement légèrement laid back (mais chez Benoit il s'agit presque d'une seconde nature) donne une pleine mesure de l'état du gars à deux doigts de craquer. Normal, si la fille dit plus de cinq phrases par jour, ça devient trop dur. Mais il y a aussi plein d'autres histoires comme cette "Boum à Véro" où Benoit vit complètement une sorte de délire plus ou moins éthylique, des hoquets désabusés, des rires sous cape du mec effondré dans un coin. Je vais pas vous détailler le tout (même si j'adore "Louisiana", "Dodo Lolo" ou "Debout sur les mains"). C'est du blues, du grand, du bon, mais surtout de l'ORIGINAL.

Allez, Benoit, baisse la gapette, essuie le goulot, tire une lampée et souffle dans ton bidule. Ce soir, on va remplir les cendriers en se racontant des histoires de gamines, de Hells, de bandits paumés et puis tout le reste comme ça viendra.

D'ailleurs, je vous laisse: 20 personnes à nourrir ce soir, faut qu'je m'y r'colle.  
Benoit? Souffle mon vieux!


----------



## toys (13 Août 2005)

enthologie


----------



## alèm (13 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> enthologie


 la faute est volontaire ? 

sinon mon iPod dit pour aujourd'hui 

Scott Walker "only myself to blame"
Sex Mob "Live and Let die"
Tom Waits "Soldier's Things"

à part la furieuse fanfare de Sex Mob* ,ça colle parfaitement à l'humeur !


----------



## mado (13 Août 2005)

Pour les Tindersticks, c'était celui là 






Un très bel objet par ailleurs, format atypique.
Faut juste se lever souvent pour remettre la musique en marche. Ah les vinyls, c'est plus sportif


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Août 2005)




----------



## Freelancer (14 Août 2005)

en ce moment, c'est Audiopeach, de Peach. Pour simplifier, c'est Saint Etienne en plus dance-floor. La production (plutôt la sur-production serais-je tenté d'écrire) lorgne dangereusement vers l'eurodance anglaise comme il y en avait en 1997, mais les morceaux sont accrocheurs sans être racoleurs, la voix est belle :love: :love: :love: ps : Teo, les compos/prods sont signées Statham/Gabriel (ça doit te dire quelque chose, non?) 

Après j'enchaînerai avec Dubstar (la reprise de Poupée de cire, poupée de son qu'ils avaient enregistré avec Sacha Distel pour l'émission Eurotrash :love: :love: :love: )


----------



## KARL40 (14 Août 2005)

Réveil en douceur .....


----------



## teo (14 Août 2005)

CLIENT
City en boucle

Et maintenant Meredith Monk:
Biography sur Dolmen Music

Tablet sur Songs From The Hill/ Tablet

Magnifique


----------



## alèm (14 Août 2005)

_hum..._    

_je te suis avec Arvo Pärt et son Fratres par le Keith Jarrett et Gideon Krämer... 'gnifique Keith Jarrett..._

tiens, rien que pour ça, je me reverrais bien _Caro diario_... rien que pour la Vespa sur _Didi_ de Cheb Khaled et _le temps suspendu_ du Köln Concert du géant Keith lorsque Nanni découvre le (petit) monument à Pasolini


----------



## alèm (14 Août 2005)

hey *blob* !! you're the right God ever !!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Août 2005)




----------



## teo (14 Août 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _hum..._
> 
> _je te suis avec Arvo Pärt et son Fratres par le Keith Jarrett et Gideon Krämer... 'gnifique Keith Jarrett..._
> 
> tiens, rien que pour ça, je me reverrais bien _Caro diario_... rien que pour la Vespa sur _Didi_ de Cheb Khaled et _le temps suspendu_ du Köln Concert du géant Keith lorsque Nanni découvre le (petit) monument à Pasolini




Interlude:
_Bahianese mayonnaise_ de Roudoudou sur _Just a place in the sun_

et après Arvo Pärt avec _Für Alina_ sur _Alina_ et _Fratres 1 & 2, Cantus in memory of Benjamin Britten, Tabula rasa_ sur _Tabula Rasa_
Je n'ai pas le cd sous les yeux, je ne sais plus qui l'interprête.

Alina, qu'on retrouve sur la BO de Gerry de Gus van Sant


----------



## toys (14 Août 2005)

angie stone


----------



## arcank (14 Août 2005)

Delirious?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (14 Août 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2005)

Infernal War - Terrorfront


----------



## duracel (14 Août 2005)

Hier soir, j'ai vu Iggy pop & the Stooges.
Super concert.  
Les frères Asheton assurent, malgré les kilos en trop.


----------



## macdani (14 Août 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

>



C'est qui , c'est quoi ???   :rose:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Août 2005)




----------



## Avril-VII (14 Août 2005)

Ba Ba Ba Ba Ba

:love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Août 2005)




----------



## toys (15 Août 2005)

akon je pensais que c'était juste un couillon bon pur sky rock mais en fait s'est pas ci mal que ça!


----------



## teo (15 Août 2005)

_Oochy Koochy (F.U. Baby Yeh Yeh)  [Konrad Cadet Remix]_ de Baby Ford sur _The history of the house sound of Chicago_

ça devrait rappeler quelque chose à AngelWithDustEyes et Freelancer 

Edit: un peu d'image quand même...


----------



## richard-deux (15 Août 2005)

En ce moment:


----------



## Nobody (15 Août 2005)

L'ai reçu samedi. 
Mouais. 
Gentillet.
Sans plus.

De toute manière, je trouve que depuis qu'ils ont lourdé leur premier guitariste et leur premier claviériste au début des années '80, l'inspiration, l'envolée, la grâce leur fait défaut. 

Ils passent dans mon village le 10 septembre. Alors bien sûr, j'irai les voir mais plus par nostalgie que par réel engouement, leur musique de me transportant plus depuis longtemps... Reste juste un vieil attachement pour émotions reçues. Parce que, même si leur musique n'était déjà pas révolutionnaire au début (un Eurock déjà anachronique en '76/'77), Machiavel n'en demeure pas moins le premier groupe de rock belge à avoir rempli Forest National. Et puis, merde, j'ai pas honte de mes premiers élans, j'étais pas le seul non plus. Bon, j'ai été déçu par leur évolution comme je suis déçu par la pluie qui ruine mes espoirs de soirée dehors sur ma terrasse, sirotant un petit Pinot blanc avec des gens que j'aime... Vais devoir me rabattre sur un pur malt au coin du feu.


----------



## Avril-VII (15 Août 2005)




----------



## Avril-VII (15 Août 2005)

Ma mamy est chez moi aujourd'hui :love:
Je l'ai emmené sur l'ITMS 
_hop, 30 secondes de musique et c'est l'émerveillement _ 

Dans les extraits :





Frederic francois





Frank Michael

Et autres Isabelle Boulay, Lara Fabian, Maurane, julio Iglesias...

---------

Et maintenant :


----------



## DandyWarhol (15 Août 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Ma mamy est chez moi aujourd'hui :love:
> Je l'ai emmené sur l'ITMS
> _hop, 30 secondes de musique et c'est l'émerveillement _
> 
> ...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (15 Août 2005)




----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (15 Août 2005)

En ce moment c'est ça...






Je reviens à des  vieux trucs..


----------



## mikoo (15 Août 2005)

EDIT : 800ème.  :love:


----------



## teo (15 Août 2005)

_Bette Davis eyes_ de Kim Carnes sur _Single_

_If You Fall (Goldtrix Remix)_ de Ad Finem sur _Bargrooves "Al Fresco"_

_Diéfadima_ de Hadja Kouyate & Ali Boulo Santo sur _Manding-Ko_


----------



## r0rk4l (15 Août 2005)

Super album, à la fois chill et trippant...De très bons accapellas...
Il est dispo à l'écoute sur l'iTMS...


----------



## alèm (15 Août 2005)

_ça c'est du pseudinhos..._


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (15 Août 2005)

--------------------- :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## IceandFire (15 Août 2005)

:love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

>



chui amoureux.... :love:


----------



## Freelancer (16 Août 2005)

Annie: "Heartbeat" sur l'album Anniemal. Juste deux trois morceaux interessants à mes yeux (surtout à mes oreilles, en fait). Mais cette petite voix sucrée... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Avril-VII (16 Août 2005)

Branché en permanance sur

*last.fm* 

:love::love:

Punk Rock, Alternative Rock, Pop-Rock Radio...
:love:

Tout de suite :

Artiste fan Radio : Garbage


----------



## spyan (16 Août 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment c'est ça...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 T'as raison y'a que ca de vrai !!!

Moi en ce moment c''est Liz Mc Comb : Piano jazz/Soul, c'est que du bon pour tes oreilles !!!


----------



## Fonzi (16 Août 2005)

Les 5 dernières :
- The teaches of Peaches / Peaches
-Breathe / Prodigy
-Smoke on the Water / Deep purple
-I want you / Paris Avenue
-Frank Sinatra / Miss Kittin

Enjoy !


----------



## spyan (16 Août 2005)

Là c'est du Jamiroquai : Live in Verona, Canned Heat
Que des good vibes pour tes oreilles ...


----------



## iTof (16 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'écoute et je découvre *Gotan Project.*
> Et j'adore.
> Tout simplement.
> 
> ...


 alors tu peux foncer les yeux fermés sur les compils "Buddha-Bar" et "Hôtel Costes", "Carte Blanche", "Café del Mare" voire les compils Mercedes Benz dispo sur www.mixed-tape.com

;-)


----------



## lumai (16 Août 2005)

Les Doors... Five to One


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (16 Août 2005)

------------------- :mouais:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (16 Août 2005)

De cercle en cercle, ressasser et se perdre dans l'illusion née de la production de distractions et multiplier la statique environnante !

sur


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (16 Août 2005)




----------



## iTof (17 Août 2005)

là, la dernière compil "Mixed-Tape " n°8, proposée en libre téléchargement sur Mercedes-Benz


----------



## Le Gognol (17 Août 2005)

La nouvelle signature de Fcom : Saõ Paris. Un album magnifique qui sort dans 15 jours, et dont 4 titres sont déjà disponibles sur l'iTMS. :love: 

'+


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2005)

Life 
A reaction to emptiness...

trop biennnn


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (17 Août 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> De cercle en cercle, ressasser et se perdre dans l'illusion née de la production de distractions et multiplier la statique environnante !



Tu veux dire que ceux qui inventent n'ont jamais vécu (?)


----------



## Ti'punch (17 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'écoute et je découvre *Gotan Project.*
> Et j'adore.
> Tout simplement.
> 
> ...



je crois que pour le ptit dej je vais t'imiter....

sinon en ce moment je tourne pas mal avec Zenzile, Opus Vivendi (dernier album en date) et tous les albums d'EZ3kiel ... notemment leur dernier live  :love:  :love: 

si vous voulez passer leur dire bonjour (enfin à leur site...) C'est Là


----------



## toys (17 Août 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> je crois que pour le ptit dej je vais t'imiter....
> 
> sinon en ce moment je tourne pas mal avec Zenzile, Opus Vivendi (dernier album en date) et tous les albums d'EZ3kiel ... notemment leur dernier live  :love:  :love:
> 
> si vous voulez passer leur dire bonjour (enfin à leur site...) C'est Là



le dernier tres bon EZ3kiel sur scene comme en cd


----------



## Patamach (17 Août 2005)

J'ai récupéré ca hier, un truc de dingue: 7 CDs, 142 tracks  sur l'enregistrement de FUN HOUSE des STOOGES, The Complete FUN HOUSE Sessions est un coffret limité @ 3000 ex. par Rhino Handmade. Pour les fans only ... mais terrible d'efficacité.


----------



## elKBron (17 Août 2005)

aujourd hui (vient d arriver par la poste) : Aswefall - Bleed

en cours d ecoute 



​  "Duo composé de Léo Hellden, guitariste pop collaborateur de Jay Jay Johanson, gourou de studio et membre avec Alexkid du groupe Véo Véo, et de Clément Vaché, DJ au sein du collectif Kill The DJ, producteur électro, activiste de l'underground français, Aswefall est un projet simple, intimiste et personnel, aux sonorités électro mélodiques, loin des diktats du dancefloor et des modes musicales du moment." (source : www.iden-mag.com)


----------



## Patamach (17 Août 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> aujourd hui (vient d arriver par la poste) : Aswefall - Bleed
> 
> en cours d ecoute
> 
> ...



Je l'ai depuis qqs jours: tres bon disque, ligne de basse efficace, petit côté retro new wave (mais pas trop) assez efficace, une bonne bande son pour l'été. Très bon choix


----------



## IceandFire (17 Août 2005)

Midnight oil, the real thing...Live.... :style:


----------



## Ti'punch (17 Août 2005)

tout de suite c'est ça à fond la caisse!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Août 2005)




----------



## Ti'punch (17 Août 2005)




----------



## MACcossinelle (17 Août 2005)

2/3 CD pour la route :






Que je n'ai pas encore écouté : récente aquisition !!!    






Et puis pour le reste on verra....

a Horse with no name : d'America !!
In the death car : D'Iggy Pop/...


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Août 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> ......Pixies.....



*Caribuuuuuuuuuuuuu, Caribuhhuuuuuuuuuuu.....*

ce CD est merveilleux, je finis le Placebo et je le lance......:love:.....


----------



## Ti'punch (17 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> *Caribuuuuuuuuuuuuu, Caribuhhuuuuuuuuuuu.....*





 :love:  :love:  :love: 

c'était justement la première que j'ai écouté


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Août 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> c'était justement la première que j'ai écouté



excellent choix....

@La coccinelle....le Souljacker, tu l'as piqué a ton Bof.???...
(il est terrible, surtout Bus Stop Boxer..... )


----------



## Ti'punch (17 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> excellent choix....
> 
> @La coccinelle....le Souljacker, tu l'as piqué a ton Bof.???...
> (il est terrible, surtout Bus Stop Boxer..... )



non elle me l'a piqué a moi    :love:


----------



## gKatarn (17 Août 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Août 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> non elle me l'a piqué a moi    :love:




'tain, Bravo.........


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Août 2005)




----------



## iTof (17 Août 2005)

> promotion estivale sur Last.fm... pour un abonnement gratuit à la "MacGénération Team", vous avez une nouvelle interface...


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Août 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> 2/3 CD pour la route :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Celui de Saint Germain, c'est pas la peine de le déballer, quelle daube...


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Août 2005)

Antony and the Johnson:love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macdani (17 Août 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

>



C'est cool de mettre des super covers...
Mais tu oublies souvent de mettre  l'artiste ainsi que le nom de l'album... :rose:   
J'ai découvert notamment grâce à toi pleins d'albums   :love:
 (Je suis également fan du label « constellation »
Mais parfois je fatigue à trouver certain album que tu proposes...
 :rateau:  :rose:   

Continues à nous proposer tas sélection     :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Août 2005)

macdani a dit:
			
		

> C'est cool de mettre des super covers...
> Mais tu oublies souvent de mettre  l'artiste ainsi que le nom de l'album... :rose:
> J'ai découvert notamment grâce à toi pleins d'albums   :love:
> (Je suis également fan du label « constellation »
> ...



Je ne pense pas toujours à indiquer groupe et album  :rose: et comme les pochettes sont dixit Ice&Fire "zarbis" cela n'aide pas     

Concernant Constellation, le mot fan n'est pas usurpé   

C'est *Flow* des suédois du Fleshquartet - un album de 1993 avec une forte présence de Stina Nordenstram en tant qu'invitée


----------



## IceandFire (17 Août 2005)

Propellerheads	Decksandrumsandrockandroll    :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Tangi (17 Août 2005)

Après La route du Rock à Saint-Malo, j'ai quelques envies d'achats :


*The raveonettes* (Pretty in black), sortie prévue en septembre, je crois ;






*The organ* (Grab that gun), dont on a déjà parlé je crois, que 'adore ;






*Maxïmo Park* (A certain trigger) ;






*Metric* (Old world underground).






...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Août 2005)

*Groupe* : Hangedup
*Album* : Kicker in Tow


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Août 2005)




----------



## Freelancer (18 Août 2005)

Dusty Springfield - Dusty in Memphis.






La classe à l'état pur, une vie incroyable, une fin de carrière malheureusement pas à la hauteur de son talent et une mort dans un silence quasi-total. Restent ses albums - ceux jusqu'au début des années 70 - avec les chansons de Burt Bacharach et Hal David, Carole King, Michel Legrand, Randy Newman :love: :love: :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Août 2005)

temptations,   "papa was a rolling stone"


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (18 Août 2005)

Faut se faire plaisir le matin...  :love: !!!


----------



## Nobody (18 Août 2005)

Tiens, quelle coïncidence! Moi, ce matin, c'est







Bienvenue au club!


----------



## teo (18 Août 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Après La route du Rock à Saint-Malo, j'ai quelques envies d'achats :
> 
> 
> 
> ...





La chanteuse de The Organ allait bien à Saint-Malo ? Freelancer et moi, on y a pas eu droit à Paris, juste des fans qui chantaient très mal   , les 4 musiciennes et organisateurs hyper embêtés et de la bière au fil de l'eau 

en vitesse, en vllégiature genevoise... sur mon popod shuffle tout neuf :love:    

_Never let me down again_ DM, en live avec Billy Corgan des Smashing Pumpkins :love:


----------



## IceandFire (18 Août 2005)

THE SMITHS... STRANGEWAYS HERE WE COME... LE MEILLEUR SELON MOI, LE DERNIER ALBUM AVANT LE SPLIT, LA MATURITÉ...LA BEAUTÉ, LA PASSION, BREF LE TOP :love: :style:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (18 Août 2005)

On poursuit cette matinée (j'ai super faim moi) hop...


----------



## IceandFire (18 Août 2005)

un bon "Steve Mc queen" des prefab sprout.... :style:


----------



## gKatarn (18 Août 2005)

Ah vi tiens, çà faisait longtemps que je ne l'avais pas écouté


----------



## IceandFire (18 Août 2005)

Message vBulletin
Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à gKatarn.   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2005)

Isn't She Lovely de Stevie Wonder, extrait du double album "Songs In The Key of Life" (1976).


----------



## gKatarn (18 Août 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Message vBulletin
> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à gKatarn.   :love:



Ah ben merdalors 

En me rappelant Prefab Sprout, tu me fais penser qu'il faut que je réécoute aussi çà :






Toute ma jeunesse


----------



## IceandFire (18 Août 2005)

toi tu me cherches   :love: j'adore ce disque et la pochette qui me rappelle un groupe que j'adore.... :love:


----------



## IceandFire (18 Août 2005)

Bon ben la même chose que Monsieur   :love: .... ah c'est bon ! :love: ....


----------



## gKatarn (18 Août 2005)

Vi hein ?


----------



## IceandFire (18 Août 2005)

oui ! :love: du coup tu m'obliges à te causer de "house of love" et d'un certain lonelyness is a gun... :love:  hein c'est bon aussi ça ?!


----------



## richard-deux (18 Août 2005)

En ce moment:






  :love:


----------



## Tangi (18 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> La chanteuse de The Organ allait bien à Saint-Malo ? Freelancer et moi, on y a pas eu droit à Paris, juste des fans qui chantaient très mal   , les 4 musiciennes et organisateurs hyper embêtés et de la bière au fil de l'eau
> 
> en vitesse, en vllégiature genevoise... sur mon popod shuffle tout neuf :love:
> 
> _Never let me down again_ DM, en live avec Billy Corgan des Smashing Pumpkins :love:


Elles étaient toutes là, j'adore le single "Brother", en tout cas c'était une très belle mise en bouche avant le concert de 2h30 de *The cure*... Magique...

...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (18 Août 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2005)

Let's party!


----------



## gKatarn (18 Août 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> oui ! :love: du coup tu m'obliges à te causer de "house of love" et d'un certain lonelyness is a gun... :love:  hein c'est bon aussi ça ?!


abincécon, je ne connais pas ce morceau


----------



## IceandFire (18 Août 2005)

oh ben qd même !!!!


----------



## lalou (18 Août 2005)

J'suis impatient d'écouter celle-ci


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Août 2005)

Là c'est Moloko : Lotus Eater


----------



## IceandFire (18 Août 2005)

là c'est BOB very best of de la death  :rasta: :love: :style:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Août 2005)

Ladytron 



 :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (18 Août 2005)

C'est du son Stones celui-là    !!!


----------



## IceandFire (18 Août 2005)

oué le meilleur album de Mick en solo  :style:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (18 Août 2005)

C'est qui lui d'abord


----------



## mikoo (18 Août 2005)




----------



## Avril-VII (18 Août 2005)

La sulfureuse Marilyn :love:
The last day on earth...

Il y a quelque temps, j'osais même pas l'écouter, mais à écouter the last day on earth ou sweet dreams...
:love:

Si vous connaissez des titres de Manson, n'hésitez à me les conseiller


----------



## spyan (18 Août 2005)

Moi la c'est un grand classique, l'une des chansons les pllus connues au monde ...

One- U2


----------



## prerima (18 Août 2005)

Là, c'est Ez3kiel !  :love: 








Merci Ginette !


----------



## yvos (18 Août 2005)

Schizophrenia, Sonic Youth sur Sister


----------



## Ti'punch (18 Août 2005)

le disc 2


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2005)

Mack the Knife


----------



## Nobody (18 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mack the Knife


 


			
				iTunes a dit:
			
		

> *Votre demande n'a pas été prise en compte*
> 
> L'article que vous avez demandé n'est pas disponible dans le Store belge.


 
  

Pfffff...


----------



## MACcossinelle (18 Août 2005)

Pour nous c'est :


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (18 Août 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui lui d'abord



Alors ?   

Et là rien à voir, pas le même groupe, mais lequel ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Août 2005)

Radiohead : "Fog" :love:


----------



## Nobody (18 Août 2005)

On sent bien les influences - REM notamment ou Radiohead voire quelques relents d'America (Casper) - mais c'est sympa, frais et léger, pas de quoi fouetter un chat mais on peut espérer que ça viendra, ce n'était que leur premier album après tout... Bref des pop-songs agréables à l'oreille. Juste un bon moment à passer, tranquille, dans son hamac. Et c'est déjà pas si mal.


----------



## Berthold (19 Août 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Alors ?
> 
> Et là rien à voir, pas le même groupe, mais lequel ?


Pink Floyd époque Barrett ?


----------



## ginette107 (19 Août 2005)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> Là, c'est Ez3kiel !  :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



de rien :love:
maintenant il te reste plus qu'à les voir en vrai   :love:


----------



## IceandFire (19 Août 2005)

Devinez....  :love: ..... :style:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Août 2005)

*Groupe :* Do make say think
*Album :* & yet & yet


----------



## Soso2409 (19 Août 2005)

En ce qui me concerne c'est très différent... ça change tout le temps, disons que je reste dans le rock indépendant, le punk-rock parfois le métail... j'écoute même un peu de ska, de reggea... enfin de tout quoi ^^ sauf le RnB et le rap... et en ce moment je suis sur Jeff Buckley ^^






Mais c'est vraiment la musique du moment sinon ça tourne sur beaucoup d'autres choses =)


----------



## Avril-VII (19 Août 2005)

Bonjour à tous, 

Un ami vient de me faire découvri wheatus à travers le titre teenage dirtbag
:love::love:
Je dois dire que j'aime beaucoup !!

Ca vaut le coup de prendre ca comme mon premier achat sur l'ITMS ?


----------



## pil38 (19 Août 2005)

Didier wampas est le roi !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Août 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Un ami vient de me faire découvri wheatus à travers le titre teenage dirtbag
> :love::love:
> ...



Tu as fait un tour dans la partie download de leur site ?


----------



## MACcossinelle (19 Août 2005)

Un petit out of time man !!!...


----------



## alèm (19 Août 2005)

Danses Flokloriques Roumaines de Belà Bartok par David Oistrakh et Frida Bauer

voire Caravan par Marc Ribot


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Août 2005)

*RAMONES* 

Pour une bonne partie de la soirée.... Envie de simplicité...  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## alèm (19 Août 2005)

et en plus, pour draguer, c'est romantique à mort ! 

..."Ouane tou Fri for" boumboumboum "ouane tou fri for" boumboumboum "ouane tou fri for"... (ad lib)


----------



## clochelune (20 Août 2005)

pour moi c'est un album de tango "soledad" ou du schubert, du chopin, du purcell, du bach, du schostakovicth, satie; messian, bartok, malher
mais je ne dédaigne pas elmer food beat, thiéfaine, mylène farmer, les floyd, les doors, les rolling stones, magma, ou ferré, brassens, brel, barbara
ou janackek, mille davis, marc perronne
tri yann, a filetta, denis prigent, madredeus, lorena mac kennitt
et même voulzy et souchon, renaud avant maintenant !
tout ça pour arriver à mon cinquantième message et entamer la nuit !


----------



## alèm (20 Août 2005)

t'as oublié Erik Marchand où j'ai rêvé ?!!


----------



## clochelune (20 Août 2005)

ah je connais pas !! c'est quel genre ?


----------



## clochelune (20 Août 2005)

ça semble être un breton !
j'aurai pu rajouter gilles servat aussi...


----------



## macmarco (20 Août 2005)

clochelune a dit:
			
		

> ça semble être un breton !
> j'aurai pu rajouter gilles servat aussi...









Erik Marchand, chant breton sur instruments pas forcément bretons.


----------



## toys (20 Août 2005)

un petit mix de derriere les fago de dj CROSS L.A.represente (nantes) s'est que du bon!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Août 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> et en plus, pour draguer, c'est romantique à mort !
> 
> ..."Ouane tou Fri for" boumboumboum "ouane tou fri for" boumboumboum "ouane tou fri for"... (ad lib)



A une époque, où tu croupissais dans tes pampers, on  ne devait pas fréquenter les mêmes...   Maintenant, je n'en ai plus rien à battre...


----------



## clochelune (20 Août 2005)

ah merci pour l'info !
j'aime beaucoup la bretagne, je voudrais y vivre plus tard
j'y vais d'ailleurs en fin août jusqu'au 10 septembre, à damgan, dans le morbihan (près de muzillac, vannes)
mais j'aime aussi lorient (et surtout la côte vers guidel plage, et l'île de groix en face),  brest, quimper surtout
rennes je connais moins !
et les îles comme bréhat, saint
ouessant est à présent trop touristique, dommage !
je connais moins les côtes d'armor bien que j'ai été à perros guirec mais il y a vraiment longtemps

je ne connais pas encore très bien la musique bretonne, à part quelques uns
j'aime aussi les contes et légendes de bretagne

enfin sur ce bonne nuit ! au dodo pour moi !


----------



## clochelune (20 Août 2005)

nantes, tu dirais que c'est en bretagne ou en normandie ?
car certains disent "ah non on n'est pas bretons" et d'autres nantais se réclament bretons (j'ai été là-bas il y a un mois environ... j'y connais quelques personnes)


----------



## iTof (20 Août 2005)

c'est le vieux râleur qui va râler... 

http://fr.news.yahoo.com/050819/214/4jp91.html 
> peur du succès ? Personnalité pleine et entière, talent fou, voix suave et rythme envoûtant... et un joli minois... elle a déjà beaucoup.


----------



## macmarco (20 Août 2005)

clochelune a dit:
			
		

> nantes, tu dirais que c'est en bretagne ou en normandie ?
> car certains disent "ah non on n'est pas bretons" et d'autres nantais se réclament bretons (j'ai été là-bas il y a un mois environ... j'y connais quelques personnes)





:hein:

En Normandie, certainement pas, Nantes étant au sud de Rennes, la Normandie au nord-est... 

Historiquement et culturellement, Nantes est en Bretagne, c'est Vichy qui l'a séparée de la Bretagne en 1941 lorsqu'ont été crées les vingt-deux régions que l'on connaît encore aujourd'hui.
Pour ce qui est de se sentir breton ou non, Tri Yann (groupe nantais) l'a bien dit, "à chacun, l'âge venu, la découverte ou l'ignorance".


----------



## toys (20 Août 2005)

shy fx R-TYPE


et nantes est en bretagne


----------



## richard-deux (20 Août 2005)

En ce moment: Neu! 75


----------



## clochelune (20 Août 2005)

pour moi moi aussi, nantes fait partie de la bretagne (et je sais qu'elle en a longtemps été la capitale!) mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi certains nantais s'en désolidarisent...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (20 Août 2005)

Nantes c'est pas la bretagne....(mais attention c'est pas la vendée non plus hein houlaaa...
Pour le son là ben c'est "The Darkness" dont le bassiste est originaire de l'île aux moines! (qui se trouve elle en bretagne !!!!)


----------



## lumai (20 Août 2005)

Juste maintenant France Inter diffuse une émission sur Jimi Hendrix...
Ils passent là en ce moment The Wind Cries Mary :love: :love: :love:


----------



## MacEntouziast (20 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Juste maintenant France Inter diffuse une émission sur Jimi Hendrix...
> Ils passent là en ce moment The Wind Cries Mary :love: :love: :love:


Juste maintenant sur NOVA :


----------



## Ti'punch (21 Août 2005)




----------



## macdani (21 Août 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

>




Sois sympas, dis nous c'est qui, c'est quoi...


----------



## Ti'punch (21 Août 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

>



Radiohead, Amnesiac


----------



## KARL40 (21 Août 2005)

De mauvaise humeur ce matin, alors on se détend avec une sucrerie pop (pour la face A) quelque peu déjantée (face B) ...


----------



## richard-deux (21 Août 2005)

Je pensais à un coup de pub ou bien un jouet sans valeur, et bien, je me suis trompé.
Victoria Abril a vraiment du talent.

Voici un très bon album:


----------



## molgow (21 Août 2005)

Je viens de découvrir un groupe punk-électro vraiment sympa : Refused (site de fans)

Le style est vraiment sympa, ça change du punk "traditionnel".
Je connais pas encore bien, mais une de leur chanson qui est sympa est New Noise (écouter celle-là si vous voulez les découvrir).

Et en plus, ils ont des paroles "violentes" et dans un esprit très punk (pas du punk de midinette du style "fuck the world"). Par exemple, les paroles de "Coup d'Etat" :

_ Staying up planning the downfall of your corrupted system
What plot will I figure out, what thoughts will I pen down?

I will have my coup d'etat
I will start a riot
I will hold your burning flag in my hand

Sitting up all night planning
Revolution with a catchy phrase
Shitty band with an awesome plan
Punk crusade throughout the land
Sick of silence, passive masses
Educate, resist _

J'adore les 2 dernières phrases :love:


----------



## FANREM (21 Août 2005)

En ce moment MTV repasse des vieilleries :
La's, Elastica, etc...

Finalement, ca fait un fond sonore convenable


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Août 2005)

1	Blur - Dan Abnormal
just listened
2	The Dirtbombs - Underdog
12:10, 21 August 2005
3	Buzzcocks - Boredom
12:06, 21 August 2005
4	NOFX - Nowhere
12:04, 21 August 2005
5	The Breeders - Buffy Theme
12:02, 21 August 2005
6	Depeche Mode - I Feel Loved
12:01, 21 August 2005
7	Daniel Johnston - Tell Me Now
11:56, 21 August 2005
8	blink-182 - Hidden Track #25
11:53, 21 August 2005
9	Nine Inch Nails - Memorabilia
11:53, 21 August 2005
10	My Bloody Valentine - I Can See It (But I Can't Feel It)
11:45, 21 August 2005


----------



## Kakariki (21 Août 2005)

moi je sui pluto
system of a down, mettalica, linkin park, cradle of fith, marilin manson, muse, nirvana, offpring,


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (21 Août 2005)

bon dimanche


----------



## jahrom (21 Août 2005)

C'est un peu péchu pour l'heure mais la je m'écoute le live de DJ Tiesto à Ibiza (essential mix)...



edit : finalement je le trouve un peu mou...


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Août 2005)

Ben c'est un scandale, qu'est ce que tu veux que j'te dise !!


----------



## Nobody (21 Août 2005)

Le premier album de Stiff Little Fingers, "Inflammable Material", c'était "voyage au bout de l'enfer irlandais". Des lambeaux de riffs, débris de mots, bribes d'humanité désespérément accrochées aux fils barbelés électrifiés des ghettos de Belfast. Bref, beaucoup de vie, de rage et de terrorisme humain. 

"Nobody's Heroes" n'est même pas un titre fortuit, juste l'affirmation d'un état d'esprit déjà senti à l'écoute de "London Calling": n'espérez pas que l'on vienne résoudre vos problèmes, on est les héros de personne, soyez ce que vous êtes. Et tout du long, SLF vous crible joyeusement avec son rock'n'roll rageur et violemment individualiste qui vous rentre tout droit dans le myocarde comme un shoot d'exubérance rebelle, "Gotta Get Away", "At the Edge", le destructeur "Fly the Flag", "Tin Soldier", les deux derniers révélant l'anti-militarisme quasi traumatique de Jake Burns et ça vaut aussi bien pour l'uniforme britannique que celui, moins officiel, de l'Ira, mais tout aussi poisseux de sang. Mais loin de se désolidariser, ou de s'en foutre, Burns déplore et éructe de sa voix écorchée avec une véhémence insoutenable dont seul Joe Strummer était capable. Ils reprennent le "Doesn't Make It Allright" des Specials traité sur le même mode que "Johnny Was" du premier album, dans une version qui me laisse encore complètement incrédule. Les guitares tombent comme des hachoirs et Burns chante comme s'il allait se décrocher la rate en vous arrachant quelques unes des émotions les plus violentes jamais évacuées d'un disque rock. Et "Nobody's Heroes" est juste ça. Un grand coup de kick dans le noir. Rien que pour réamorcer la bombe humaine qui sommeille en vous.

Bonne soirée à tous.


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (21 Août 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> la bombe humaine



Je veux vous parler
de l'arme de demain
Enfantée du monde
elle en sera la fin
Je veux vous parler de moi,
de vous
Je vois a l'intérieur
Des images, des couleurs
Qui ne sont pas a moi
qui parfois me font peur
Sensations qui peuvent
me rendre fou
Nos sens sont nos fils
nous pauvres marionnettes
Nos sens sont le chemin
qui mène droit a nos têtes

La bombe humaine
tu la tiens dans ta main
Tu as l'détonateur
Juste a cote du c½ur
La bombe humaine
c'est toi elle t'appartient
Si tu laisses quelqu'un
prendre en main ton destin
C'est la fin, la fin

Mon père ne dort plus
sans prendre ses calmants
Maman ne travaille plus
sans ses excitants
Quelqu'un leur vend
de quoi tenir le coup
Je suis un électron
bombarde de protons
Le rythme de la ville
C'est ça mon vrai patron
Je suis charge d'électricité
Si par malheur au c½ur
de l'accélérateur
J'rencontre une particule
qui m'mette de sale humeur
Oh, faudrait pas que
j'me laisse aller
Faudrait pas que
j'me laisse aller, non

La bombe humaine,
tu la tiens dans ta main
Tu as l'détonateur
juste a cote du c½ur
La bombe humaine,
c'est toi elle t'appartient
Si tu laisses quelqu'un
prendre en main ton destin
C'est la fin

Bombe humaine
c'est l'arme de demain
Bombe humaine
tu la tiens dans ta main
Bombe humaine
c'est toi elle t'appartient
Si tu laisse quelqu'un
prendre ce qui te tient
C'est la
fin


----------



## Ti'punch (21 Août 2005)




----------



## iTof (21 Août 2005)

3 morceaux sympas à écouter sur le site de Numarck, créateur de l'iDJ...  
> "Key to the city" de Nor Elle, "And I'll see you" de Baby Mammoth, "Life in the rain" de Quantic

_(il faut cliquer en haut à droite, sur "Audio")_


----------



## alèm (22 Août 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> c'est le vieux râleur qui va râler...
> 
> http://fr.news.yahoo.com/050819/214/4jp91.html
> > peur du succès ? Personnalité pleine et entière, talent fou, voix suave et rythme envoûtant... et un joli minois... elle a déjà beaucoup.



dommage, elle savait s'entourer...

je vais aller écouter le guitariste qui a officié sur son premier disque : Marc Ribot...

allez hop, bientôt en concert à la Villette avec Jamaaladeen Tacuma et Calvin Weston, je vais encore m'échauffer les oreilles à ce concert. cool. 

dommage, je n'irais pas le voir jouer là :



> September 22, 2005
> Brooklyn, NY / Marc w/Brewed by Noon
> 
> Barbes in Willamsburg
> ...



pourtant, c'est un bon troquet le Barbes 

par contre, je sais que le 8 mars je suis à Amiens... purée, je vais jamais y arriver...


----------



## Sky My Wife (22 Août 2005)

*Napoléon Washington et en plus il y a un film sur le net...* 


 
*Cliquez sur l'image !* 
Allez-y donc voir et vous en mettre plein les yeux...


----------



## Ti'punch (22 Août 2005)

ce matin ça va m'aider à me lancer!!  :sleep: 
faut dire qu'avec le temps qu'il fait


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (22 Août 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> ce matin ça va m'aider à me lancer!! :sleep:
> faut dire qu'avec le temps qu'il fait


Excellent choix ma foi..... Je suis sur CODA ce matin (Je l'écoute rarement celui-là! Bizarre il est vraiment top en fait)!


----------



## gKatarn (22 Août 2005)

P'têt que le lien a déjà été cité, mais pour ceux qui voudraient dwnl _en tou-te lé-ga-li-té_ du neo-black-death-trash-grind metal (je vous renvoie au post de Pierrou pour les défintions  ), il y a des choses écoutables chez Roadrun records ... Y a aussi des trucs pas écoutables du tout


----------



## teo (22 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> C'est un peu péchu pour l'heure mais la je m'écoute le live de DJ Tiesto à Ibiza (essential mix)...
> 
> 
> 
> edit : finalement je le trouve un peu mou...




faudra que je le ré écoute à l'occasion

Là en vérifiant si tout va bien sur macge, en 56 ko, je iPode avec Enola Gay d'Orchestral Manoeuvres in the Dark	sur The OMD Singles

Terrible  :love:


----------



## Aragorn (22 Août 2005)

Bonjour,

Voilà mon souci, je recherche désespérément un morceau, mais je ne me souviens ni du nom du groupe, ni du titre :rose:
Ayant un peu trop abusé de l'herbe de la Comté, ma mémoire me fait cruellement défaut.
Par contre voici quelques indices :
- cette chanson passait sur les ondes entre 1984 et 1986
- c'était un groupe anglo-saxon
- c'était une musique cool avec des solos de saxo soprano

Je sais, ç'est pas terrible comme indices... 

Merci de votre aide... C'est décidé, j'arrête l'herbe de la Comté ! 

:king:


----------



## Nobody (22 Août 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Voilà mon souci, je recherche désespérément un morceau, mais je ne me souviens ni du nom du groupe, ni du titre :rose:
> Ayant un peu trop abusé de l'herbe de la Comté, ma mémoire me fait cruellement défaut.
> ...


 
Chante-le, pour voir? Ca nous aiderait mieux, ça.


----------



## Ti'punch (22 Août 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Chante-le, pour voir? Ca nous aiderait mieux, ça.




ok mais alors chante pas trop faux parceque pour l'instant il ne pleut pas  :rose:


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Août 2005)




----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (22 Août 2005)

Pour taffer trankilou dans le bureau....


----------



## teo (22 Août 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Pour taffer trankilou dans le bureau....



Excellent album, qui bouge pas avec les années.

Sinon, Paul Oakenfold et les Goa mixes pour couvrir le bruit de la scie circulaire pour couper le bois dans le jardin...
Et quand ça s'arrêtera, le chant de oiseaux, le bruit des gouttes de pluie.
On a vu un chamois hier pas loin du téléph'.

J'adore


----------



## nicogala (22 Août 2005)

Lock Down de  CorrosiveCell  ... (restez qques instants sur la page d'accueil pour un extrait (qui introduit leurs concerts  ) , Lock Down peut être écoutée  ici  ... écoutez-donc la fin du morceau, elle est géniale ! Imaginez-les en concert dans une petite salle surchauffée...


----------



## yvos (22 Août 2005)

Bipolar, Blonde Redhead :love:


----------



## Nobody (23 Août 2005)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Lock Down de CorrosiveCell ... (restez qques instants sur la page d'accueil pour un extrait (qui introduit leurs concerts  ) , Lock Down peut être écoutée ici ... écoutez-donc la fin du morceau, elle est géniale ! Imaginez-les en concert dans une petite salle surchauffée...


 
Je suis désolé, je pense que je suis trop vieux pour gouter ce genre de musique, enfin, je veux dire pas préparé, pas en condition, et ce que je dis n'est pas une critique mais c'est insupportable. J'ai voulu écouter la fin du morceau comme tu le conseillais mais je ne suis pas parvenu à aller plus loin qu'une minute dix secondes... Alors, ça, dans une petite salle surchauffée, j'y fous une bombe! Je ne comprends pas qu'on aime ça. Le pire de tout c'est que mes parents ont dû penser la même chose quand je passais le Led Zep II. Rien ne devait plus ressembler à du bruit que ça pour eux. Ben ça y est, j'y suis. C'est du bruit ton truc. Et moi je suis vieux... 

Pourtant j'aime toujours Led Zeppelin, les Buzzcocks, Stiff Little Fingers, Black Sabbath, Thin Lizzy ou les Ramones (même si tous n'ont pas de point commun  ) mais ça, ton truc, décidément, non, j'accroche pas. Faut pas m'en vouloir, je suis d'une autre génération. Tiens, à propos, Generation X, quelqu'un s'en souvient? Patoch' peut-être?


----------



## Caddie Rider (23 Août 2005)

Alors la Manu de Renaud... 

sinon l'abum Cube du Peuple de l'Herbe...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (23 Août 2005)

Faut commencer tranquille le matin... avec du bon son à base de tranquilade et touuuut......


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (23 Août 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Je suis désolé, je pense que je suis trop vieux pour gouter ce genre de musique, enfin, je veux dire pas préparé, pas en condition, et ce que je dis n'est pas une critique mais c'est insupportable. J'ai voulu écouter la fin du morceau comme tu le conseillais mais je ne suis pas parvenu à aller plus loin qu'une minute dix secondes... Alors, ça, dans une petite salle surchauffée, j'y fous une bombe! Je ne comprends pas qu'on aime ça. Le pire de tout c'est que mes parents ont dû penser la même chose quand je passais le Led Zep II. Rien ne devait plus ressembler à du bruit que ça pour eux. Ben ça y est, j'y suis. C'est du bruit ton truc. Et moi je suis vieux...
> 
> Pourtant j'aime toujours Led Zeppelin, les Buzzcocks, Stiff Little Fingers, Black Sabbath, Thin Lizzy ou les Ramones (même si tous n'ont pas de point commun  ) mais ça, ton truc, décidément, non, j'accroche pas. Faut pas m'en vouloir, je suis d'une autre génération. Tiens, à propos, Generation X, quelqu'un s'en souvient? Patoch' peut-être?


 
Les boules alors j'ai pas encore trente ans et je dois déjà être vieux alors parce-que j'aime aussi Led Zep, Stiff, ozzy, moodyblues, les whos et tous les autres excités de l'époque....
Je pense pas que c'est dû à une histoire de génération mais plutôt à une éducation musicale qui dépend de l'environnement dans lequel on grandi... (parce-que les goûts ne tombent pas du ciel comme ça !!! On est forcément influencés par quelque chose ou quelqu'un un jour ou l'autre!).......c'est tous ce que j'ai à dire à propos de ça !

(Rock'n'roll is not dead... rendez-vous au concert des pierres qui roulent l'été prochain !)

_Edit : Ceci étant dit je viens d'ecouter intégralement le morceau lockdown de dégueulimétal(ca defini bien le style de son je trouve) : corrosivecell.. effectivement c'est corrosif...pour les oreilles ! Ok les goûts et les couleurs ne se dicutent pas , mais là je vois pas... on dirait un territorial pissings de nirvana(mais en complétement moins bien) pitché à donf et chanté... non, hurlé par une horde d'orques sortis tout droit du mordor ! _
_Et pourtant je suis assez ouvert niveau musique et voyages initiatiques  ..._
_Je rejoins Nobody là dessus il à trouvé le mot : pour moi c'est du bruit..._


----------



## gKatarn (23 Août 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas m'en vouloir, je suis d'une autre génération. Tiens, à propos, Generation X, quelqu'un s'en souvient? Patoch' peut-être?



Non, me too I remember ... mais je suis vieux parait-il


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Août 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas m'en vouloir, je suis d'une autre génération. Tiens, à propos, Generation X, quelqu'un s'en souvient? Patoch' peut-être?


Oui, mon pépère  :love:  :love:  :love: Je carbure toujours au millésime 77 :style:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Non, me too I remember ... mais je suis vieux parait-il



Feuque les jeunes! :love:


----------



## gKatarn (23 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je carbure toujours au millésime 77 :style:



Plein de bonnes choses cette année là


----------



## gKatarn (23 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Feuque les jeunes! :love:


Je te prête mon déambulateur ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Je te prête mon déambulateur ?




Heuuuuuu... Si tu veux. Mais là tu marches sur le tuyau de mon anus artificiel...


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Août 2005)

Pitin®, ça y est, ils sont séniles....



Surfer Rosa...


----------



## gKatarn (23 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Heuuuuuu... Si tu veux. Mais là tu marches sur le tuyau de mon anus artificiel...



T'es encore plus décati que moi  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Pitin®, ça y est, ils sont séniles....



[MODE vieux cons du Muppet's show on] Il dit quoi le jeunot? Passe moi ton sonotone!!! [MODE vieux cons du Muppet's show off]


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> [MODE vieux cons du Muppet's show on] Il dit quoi le jeunot? Passe moi ton sonotone!!! [MODE vieux cons du Muppet's show off]




*Surfer Rosa...*


----------



## gKatarn (23 Août 2005)

Commeennnnnnt ?

Rosa fait du surf ?
 :rose:


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Août 2005)

G4 a dit:
			
		

> Commeennnnnnt ?



bon, là, c'est grave.......

*Non, c'est de la musique de jeune pas trop vieux, mais plus tres tres tres jeune...* 


que c'est triste de veillir.......


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Commeennnnnnt ?
> 
> Rosa fait du surf ?
> :rose:




*Ca m'étonnerait pas d'elle... Tu te rappelles? ... Fallait pas lui en promettre*  :love:


----------



## gKatarn (23 Août 2005)

*Ah la Rosa, elle était... pfiouuuu*  :love: 
---

Là, c'est Type O Negative - I Don't Wanna Be Me	sur Life Is Killing Me


----------



## Nobody (23 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> *Ah la Rosa, elle était... pfiouuuu*  :love:



 Trois vieux papis tout vermoulus
 Sur un très vieux banc tout moussu
 Parlaient de la pluie et du temps.

 Par ici la terre est très dure
 Disait l'Arthur
 Même les corbeaux volent à l'envers
 Pour ne point voir la misère.

 Et ta soeur elle vole à l'endroit
 Répondit le Prosper
 Un oiseau ça doit planer droit
 C'est marqué dans le dictionnaire.

 Un coup je lance ma casquette
 Un coup je vais la rechercher
 Lâcha le Dédé
 Y'a les ceusses qui rient quand ils pètent
 Et ceusses que l'oignon fait pleurer.

 Trois vieilles branches toutes tordues
 Sur un très vieux banc tout moussu
 Papotaient pour se faire du vent.

 Il n'y a point d'amour qui dure
 Disait l'Arthur
 Ça vous met le coeur en calanche
 L'amour c'est pas toujours dimanche.

 T'as donc pas connu la Lulu
 Répondit le Prosper
 Tu vois toujours tout en austère
 Remémore-toi donc son joufflu.

 L'amour c'est un peu la galère
 Mais il y fait bon ramer
 Lâcha le Dédé
 L'amour c'est juste un poil amer
 C'est du bonbon acidulé.

 Trois vieux bandits encore poilus
 Entre le vert et le chenu
 Se racontaient le French Cancan.
 Y'avait l'Arthur
 Y'avait le Dédé
 Y'avait le Prosper.

 La vie c'est pas de la confiture
 Disait l'Arthur
 C'est dur
 Des fois j'en mangerai mon galure.

 Tu dors comme tu fais ta litière
 Répondit le Prosper
 Plutôt que bouloter ta visière
 Ben, t'as qu'à manger du camembert.

 C'est pas que je m'ennuie, mais je me fais chier
 Disait le Dédé
 Oyé
 Vous me gonflez, je m'en vas rentrer pour souper.

 Trois vieux papis sous un platane
 Les deux mains sur le pommeau de la canne
 Le seul pépé, c'était le Dédé
 Oyé
 Les deux pépères c'étaient l'Arthur
 L'Arthur et le Prosper
 Oyère

 Trois vieux papis
 Trois papis papotaient
 Papotaient pour se faire du vent.


Arf! Bienvenue au club!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Août 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Arf! Bienvenue au club!



 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## gKatarn (23 Août 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Arf! Bienvenue au club!



Je ne suis pas vieuuuuuuuxxxx    :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas vieuuuuuuuxxxx    :love:



non, tu es le clone d'un vieux....


----------



## nicogala (23 Août 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Je suis désolé, je pense que je suis trop vieux pour gouter ce genre de musique, enfin, je veux dire pas préparé, pas en condition, et ce que je dis n'est pas une critique mais c'est insupportable. J'ai voulu écouter la fin du morceau comme tu le conseillais mais je ne suis pas parvenu à aller plus loin qu'une minute dix secondes... Alors, ça, dans une petite salle surchauffée, j'y fous une bombe! Je ne comprends pas qu'on aime ça. Le pire de tout c'est que mes parents ont dû penser la même chose quand je passais le Led Zep II. Rien ne devait plus ressembler à du bruit que ça pour eux. Ben ça y est, j'y suis. C'est du bruit ton truc. Et moi je suis vieux...
> 
> Pourtant j'aime toujours Led Zeppelin, les Buzzcocks, Stiff Little Fingers, Black Sabbath, Thin Lizzy ou les Ramones (même si tous n'ont pas de point commun  ) mais ça, ton truc, décidément, non, j'accroche pas. Faut pas m'en vouloir, je suis d'une autre génération. Tiens, à propos, Generation X, quelqu'un s'en souvient? Patoch' peut-être?


  tu sais c'est pas vraiment seulement histoire de génération, je connais des gens de 40 ans (et même 50 ans et même des femmes de cet age mais bcp plus rares) qui se déchaînent dans des concerts de styles musicaux bien plus "extrêmes" que ce que tu as pu écouter là... je conviens que ça me fait un peu halluciner aussi (c'est dire à quel point on est formaté sur ce qui devrait être bon pour telle ou telle génération) 
Non, c'est plutôt histoire d'éducation musicale, d'opportunités de découverte et aussi de sensibilité personnelle quoi ... 
Regarde moi, qui ais la chance d'avoir eu des opportunités de découvertes assez riches, j'ai pu explorer des courants musicaux plus qu'underground et les plus extrêmes qui soient (bien qu'à 12 ans et même plus tard j'ai jugé certaines choses inécoutables, du bruit, mais après j'en suis devenu fan, avec une autre approche et en y accédant graduellement...) , mais ça ne m'empèche pas d'apprécier au plus haut point de choses comme Black Sab', ELP ou Taï Phong ! Bien au contraire ! Et en dehors du rock, du classique ou des musiques nouvelles comme Moondog etc... bien loin de ce que tu appelles "bruit"
Black Sab' c'était qd même du bruit après les Scarabées ! "Symptom of the universe" par ex... mais c'est vrai qu'il y avait des solos pas mal et des passages instrumentaux recherchés (limite impro) ... c'est ce que je reproche le plus aux groupes actuels d'ailleurs (serais-je vieux aussi de préférer largement les années 70  ) , mais le genre d'expression musicale de CorrosiveCell correspond à qque-chose de très différent, d'autres attentes, d'autres émotions, quelque chose de plus direct. Brut. Ce qui n'empêche pas un niveau technique assez bon en terme de pratique des instruments d'ailleurs... et je connais pas mal de personnes (musiciens en général) qui appréciant cette musique, n'en apprécie pas moins le jazz ou les Magma-likes... ils y trouvent simplement quelque chose (une énergie?) qu'ils ne retrouvent pas ailleurs.

Quant à tous les groupes que tu cites, si, ils ont un point commun : à l'époque ils dérangeaient. Et s'adressaient à une minorité.


----------



## gKatarn (23 Août 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> :love::love::love::love::love::love:



Un peu après il me semble


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (23 Août 2005)

Pour jeunes & vieux de tous ages... :rateau: 

Satisfaction garantie.


----------



## Nobody (23 Août 2005)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> tu sais c'est pas vraiment seulement histoire de génération, je connais des gens de 40 ans (et même 50 ans et même des femmes de cet age mais bcp plus rares) qui se déchaînent dans des concerts de styles musicaux bien plus "extrêmes" que ce que tu as pu écouter là... je conviens que ça me fait un peu halluciner aussi (c'est dire à quel point on est formaté sur ce qui devrait être bon pour telle ou telle génération)
> Non, c'est plutôt histoire d'éducation musicale, d'opportunités de découverte et aussi de sensibilité personnelle quoi ...
> Regarde moi, qui ais la chance d'avoir eu des opportunités de découvertes assez riches, j'ai pu explorer des courants musicaux plus qu'underground et les plus extrêmes qui soient (bien qu'à 12 ans et même plus tard j'ai jugé certaines choses inécoutables, du bruit, mais après j'en suis devenu fan, avec une autre approche et en y accédant graduellement...) , mais ça ne m'empèche pas d'apprécier au plus haut point de choses comme Black Sab', ELP ou Taï Phong ! Bien au contraire ! Et en dehors du rock, du classique ou des musiques nouvelles comme Moondog etc... bien loin de ce que tu appelles "bruit"
> Black Sab' c'était qd même du bruit après les Scarabées ! "Symptom of the universe" par ex... mais c'est vrai qu'il y avait des solos pas mal et des passages instrumentaux recherchés (limite impro) ... c'est ce que je reproche le plus aux groupes actuels d'ailleurs (serais-je vieux aussi de préférer largement les années 70  ) , mais le genre d'expression musicale de CorrosiveCell correspond à qque-chose de très différent, d'autres attentes, d'autres émotions, quelque chose de plus direct. Brut. Ce qui n'empêche pas un niveau technique assez bon en terme de pratique des instruments d'ailleurs... et je connais pas mal de personnes (musiciens en général) qui appréciant cette musique, n'en apprécie pas moins le jazz ou les Magma-likes... ils y trouvent simplement quelque chose (une énergie?) qu'ils ne retrouvent pas ailleurs.
> ...


 
Ben oui, voilà, c'était ça que je voulais dire. C'est que je n'ai pas la même éducation musicale que toi ou que ceux qui apprécient ce genre de musique. Je pense que chaque génération a besoin de ce genre de chose qui lui appartient et c'est très bien ainsi. Des parties de culture communes et des parties réservées. Alors bien sûr, je connais aussi des personnes de plus de 50 ans qui aiment bien Rammstein par exemple alors qu'on partage d'autres gouts musicaux par ailleurs. On s'aime bien quand même! 

Non, sans blague, je crois sincèrement que l'on reste marqué à vie par ce qu'on a aimé et découvert durant l'adolescence.

Alors faisez des découvertes!  Les vôtres, pas les miennes ni celles des autres, pour vous construire une personnalité propre... C'est ce que j'essaye d'inculquer à mes fistons!


----------



## gKatarn (23 Août 2005)

Quand je disais "après", c'était qq mois, pas 10 ans


----------



## Nobody (23 Août 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles du truc avec Billy Desoxydo Idol ?


 
Vi, c'est ça, Billy Idol.

Des Stranglers, j'avais le vynile du live X-Cert. Exceptionnel. Mais je l'ai paumé...  

Ce qu'ils ont fait par après, j'ai décroché...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (23 Août 2005)

-------------------


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (23 Août 2005)

One of the best...


----------



## macmarco (23 Août 2005)

En ce moment :


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (23 Août 2005)

-------------


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (23 Août 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai une petite préférence pour celui-là :love::love::love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tant que tu me parles pas de "crazy" ou "crying" on est d'accord  

_Edit : "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Picouto."_


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (23 Août 2005)

un disque pas génial du tout, (enfin   )

The Beach Boys - Keepin' Summer Alive  :sleep:


----------



## Ti'punch (23 Août 2005)




----------



## yvos (23 Août 2005)

Slint


----------



## jpmiss (23 Août 2005)

En ce moment je suis a fond dans les desert sessions


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (23 Août 2005)

Pere Ubu  :modo:  :hosto:  :affraid:


----------



## jpmiss (23 Août 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Pere Ubu :modo: :hosto: :affraid:


 
I don't need a cure, need a final solution! :love:


----------



## alèm (23 Août 2005)

Trente-et-un ans et Keith Jarrett dans mes dents...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (23 Août 2005)

Handwriting


----------



## Fulvio (23 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment je suis a fond dans les desert sessions



Un truc de Josh Homme, ça, non ? En ce moment je décroche pas du dernier Queens of the Stone Age - Lullabies to Paralyze






J'aimais bien QOTSA, mais je m'attendais pas à ce qu'il sorte un album qui puisse m'accrocher vraiment à ce point. Le précédent, je le trouvais un tout petit peu trop long. Mais pour celui-ci, pas de problème, pourtant il est aussi long ! Chacune de ces chansons (ou presque) se suffit à elle-même, chacune à son son gimmick, plus ou moins évident, mais toujours accrocheur. Le genre d'album dont on change de chanson préférée toutes les trois écoutes, à mesure que chacune se révèle. Sous ce gros son, riche et lourd, il y a de la pop.

Gros son toujours, ça : The Eighties Matchox B-Line Disaster - The Royal Society






Et puis on se calme avec ça : The Arcade Fire - Funeral






Comment parler de ce disque ? Ben je sais pas, tiens ! Ecoutez-le, c'est tout.
Sérieux, j'essaie depuis tout-à-l'heure, je n'y arrive pas. Ce disque échappe simplement à toute les étiquettes que je connais, et j'ai même du mal à lui trouver des comparaisons. Peut-être Nick Cave & the Bad Seeds période "Your funerals my trial" ou Lambchop, mais c'est plus un rapprochement des démarches et des ambiances que de la musique. Rock&Folk parle des Talking Heads, mais je connais pas ces derniers. Pourtant, chaque chanson est bourrée d'arrangements familiers, mais ils échappent aux références.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (23 Août 2005)

*Otis Redding* - _The definitive collection_


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Août 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Tant que tu me parles pas de "crazy" ou "crying" on est d'accord
> 
> _Edit : "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Picouto."_



désolé les gars, mais le meilleur Aerosmith, c'est celui là...   





sans aucune commune mesure avec les autres.....


----------



## Berthold (24 Août 2005)

J'ai retrouvé dans mes archives cet excellent 33trs que je me suis empressé de mettre sur CD. Le premier Montrose, 1974, ça fait du bien aux oreilles.

Ça me rajeunit, aussi (comment ça, « Non » ?   )


----------



## richard-deux (24 Août 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

>



Étrange cette pochette, elle me fait penser à celle des Residents.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Août 2005)

RECENT TRACKS  :love: 
Des vitamines pour la matinée...


----------



## richard-deux (24 Août 2005)

En ce moment:


----------



## jpmiss (24 Août 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Un truc de Josh Homme, ça, non ? En ce moment je décroche pas du dernier Queens of the Stone Age - Lullabies to Paralyze
> 
> Et puis on se calme avec ça : The Arcade Fire - Funeral
> 
> ...



Oui les Desert Sessions est un projet de Josh Homme avec plein de collaborations (dont PJ Harvey sur le dernier opus). Les 10 sessions sont regroupées en 5 CD. On y retrouve des compos des QOTSA avec des arengement différents et bien sur plein d'inédits excellents. Je te les conseille vivement 

En ce qui concerne Acade Fire j'adore également. Question références j'y retrouve un peu de Deus et surtout une proche parenté avec Venus.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (24 Août 2005)

Bon alors là j'écoute le dernier morceau de Passepartout !
Allez voir ici pour ceux que ça interesse...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (24 Août 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> bon pour mettre tout le monde d'accord :love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pffff porte nawak  !!! l'indispensable c'est le greatest hits :






Ha vous me faites rigoler là......


----------



## Immelman (24 Août 2005)

En ce moment j'ecoute ceci... Sympa de voir des tetes connues apre etre absent si longtemps


----------



## Immelman (24 Août 2005)

:Update

_We are the Velvet Underground and you are allowed to dance_


----------



## jahrom (24 Août 2005)




----------



## yvos (24 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> RECENT TRACKS  :love:
> Des vitamines pour la matinée...



n°8, Sonic Youth :love: :love:


----------



## Fulvio (24 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> RECENT TRACKS  :love:
> Des vitamines pour la matinée...



Ramones, Cramps, Pixies, Clash, Stranglers, Thugs... Patochman, tu es mon nouvel ami :love:


----------



## yvos (24 Août 2005)

sinon, en ce moment, c'est "Mon style en Crrr", Stupeflip 

ça pulse au camping entre Alizée et Madonna :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

Ce soir c'est _Nimrod_ des "Variations Enigma" d'Elgar, découvertes par le truchement d'un concert sur arte.


----------



## nicogala (24 Août 2005)

Tiens, Nobody, là j'écoutes un truc qui te plairait peut-être : Uli Jon Roth qui a eu l'exellente idée de mettre en libre téléchargement 3 vidéos live dont un duo avec Michael Schenker de 11mn tout de même ! ... à découvrir ici avec plaisir...


----------



## Immelman (24 Août 2005)

Sparks - _Kimono My House_






Des fans dans la salle?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (24 Août 2005)




----------



## Immelman (24 Août 2005)

Quelqu'un connait DAF??
J'ai Der Mussolini sur mon telephone mais la qualite est mediocre... Ca sonnait pas mal bien que mon niveau en allemand soit niil...


----------



## nicogala (24 Août 2005)

Dans la série des Aerosmiths..;le meilleur ça reste qd même :





heu...non, je dérape...lapsus révélateur ?  ... je voulais dire :


----------



## Nobody (24 Août 2005)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, Nobody, là j'écoutes un truc qui te plairait peut-être : Uli Jon Roth qui a eu l'exellente idée de mettre en libre téléchargement 3 vidéos live dont un duo avec Michael Schenker de 11mn tout de même ! ... à découvrir ici avec plaisir...


 
Oui, j'aime beaucoup. Merci! 

Je trouve d'ailleurs qu'après son départ, les Scorpions ont produit une musique bien moins intéressante. Pour moi, cela s'arrête après "Tokyo Tapes". En réalité, c'est ce qui a provoqué le départ d'Uli: le fait que les autres voulaient faire une musique plus commerciale. Il a alors formé Electric Sun, un power trio à la Jimi Hendrix, son dieu. Je vous conseille l'album "Fire Wind" où il donne la pleine mesure de son - immense - talent. Bien qu'en tant que chanteur... euh... ben y a mieux, quoi! 

Non, un grand, un très grand guitariste.

Excellent choix, donc.

Malheureusement:



			
				je mets mes limites partout où je veux a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## MacEntouziast (24 Août 2005)




----------



## MacEntouziast (24 Août 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Sparks - _Kimono My House_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Oh que oui !!*


----------



## alèm (24 Août 2005)

Jacques Brel à cause d'Amok et de Cath (mackie : une fifille inscrite sur le forum...  )

et puis "La Vie D'artiste" deuxième mouture par Ferré au piano et à la voix caverneuse... merci Caussimon !


----------



## Freelancer (24 Août 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un connait DAF??



Quelle question! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## FANREM (25 Août 2005)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, Nobody, là j'écoutes un truc qui te plairait peut-être : Uli Jon Roth qui a eu l'exellente idée de mettre en libre téléchargement 3 vidéos live dont un duo avec Michael Schenker de 11mn tout de même ! ... à découvrir ici avec plaisir...



Une anecdote à son propos : 


En 1970, Jimi Hendrix aimait particulirement une Fender Stratocaster noire, surnommée "Black Beauty". Elle est la dernière guitare qu'il ait utilisé. La meme année, Il meurt dans l'appartement de Monika Danneman, sa dernière compagne allemande. Celle ci fut conservée par ses soins en l'état original, et a donc une valeur inestimable. Elle est la seule guitare de Jimi qui n'a jamais été jouée depuis sa disparition ! (il en a donné tellement). Depuis, Monika s'est sucidée au gaz en 1966 et la guitare est désormais gardée précieusement dans un coffre par Uli John Roth

Dans une vingtaine de jours, ce sera d'ailleurs l'anniversaire de sa mort 35 ans deja


----------



## nicogala (25 Août 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> En 1970, Jimi Hendrix ... La meme année, Il meurt . Depuis, Monika s'est sucidée au gaz en 1966


Bonne nuit FanREM


----------



## gKatarn (25 Août 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un connait DAF??



Oh put1, mes jeunes années    :rateau:


----------



## Nobody (25 Août 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un connait DAF??


 
DAF? Les camions?


----------



## spyan (25 Août 2005)

Personnellement j'écoute 
le podcast: Comme ça du Japon


----------



## MacEntouziast (25 Août 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous, ce matin je me fais ça :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Nannnnnnnnnnnnnnn, j'y crois pas !!! GE-ANT !  *


----------



## spyan (25 Août 2005)

Maintenant c'est Jamiroquai - Little L


----------



## Immelman (25 Août 2005)

Ce matin il pleut ici, et le enieme plantage de mon disque dur LaCie vient de be me bouffer une bonne partie de ma discotheque... (Plus de Sally Can't Dance :'( )
Pour rester dans l'ambiance

_Donnie Darko OST _


----------



## KARL40 (25 Août 2005)

Ce matin il fait gris et il "pleuviote" ....
On va mettre un peu de soleil ....






 :love:


----------



## Immelman (25 Août 2005)

Fischerspooner - _Odyssey_ Un petit break de ma discotheque habituelle


----------



## Ti'punch (25 Août 2005)

EZ3kiel et DAAU en live


----------



## lumai (25 Août 2005)

PJ Harvey - Is This Desire


----------



## jpmiss (25 Août 2005)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Uli Jon Roth qui a eu l'exellente idée de mettre en libre téléchargement 3 vidéos live dont un duo avec Michael Schenker



Ils sont encore vivant ces deux là?
Et dire que j'ai écouté ça un jour...   
Bon j'avais une excuse: c'etait y'a 20 ans et j'en avais 18   

Avec Aerosmith et Boston on touche le fond   

Heureusement que Lupus et Patoch' sont là    :love:


----------



## saturnin (25 Août 2005)

Moi j'aime beaucoup AFI.


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Août 2005)




----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Août 2005)




----------



## Nobody (25 Août 2005)

saturnin a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime beaucoup AFI.


 
Afi Uck?



J'ai Canned Heat dans les oreilles pour l'instant. Où m'a-t-on parlé de Woodstock tout à l'heure?

Sais plus.

Mais bon. M'a rappelé Canned Heat. C'est pas un mal.


----------



## jpmiss (25 Août 2005)

Ils ont deja été cité mais c'est pas grave:






En écoute sur l'ITMS


----------



## FANREM (25 Août 2005)

saturnin a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime beaucoup AFI.



Je' les ai vus a l'Elysee Montmartre avant Jane's Addiction, me semble t'il
A l'epoque, on ne devait pas etre nombreux a les connaitre - ca doit etre encore plus vrai maintenant -
et j'ai beaucoup aimé aussi. Le chanteur a un look extraordinaire, et ils sont en train d'enregistrer un nouvel album aux dernieres nouvelles

Autrement ce soir, c'est la enieme vision d'un Dvd consacré à Jimi Hendrix ce soir. C'est ma période "Retour aux sources" et je ne m'en lasse pas


----------



## saturnin (26 Août 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Je' les ai vus a l'Elysee Montmartre avant Jane's Addiction, me semble t'il
> A l'epoque, on ne devait pas etre nombreux a les connaitre - ca doit etre encore plus vrai maintenant -
> et j'ai beaucoup aimé aussi. Le chanteur a un look extraordinaire, et ils sont en train d'enregistrer un nouvel album aux dernieres nouvelles



Bah je ne suis pas un fan de la première heure.
Je les ai connu avec leur dernier album que je trouve vraiment genial, et consécutivement à cette découverte je me suis intéressé à ce qu'ils avaient fait auparavant et j'ai moins aimé.
Donc j'attends avec impatience le prochain pour voir s'ils vont réitérer l'exploit.


----------



## Burzum (26 Août 2005)




----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (26 Août 2005)

Un bon de derrière les fagots... "Edgar Winter Group"


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (26 Août 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Afi Uck?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ca ne peut être que du bien....


----------



## MACcossinelle (26 Août 2005)

Now


----------



## IceandFire (27 Août 2005)

Coucou les potos  c'est Ice en direct live du sud de la france  voici ce que j'ai acheté là-bas et que j'écoute en boucle...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



à bientot :love: :style:


----------



## gKatarn (27 Août 2005)

Rhoooo, tu ne l'avais pas déjà ? je suis très déçu


----------



## ange_63 (27 Août 2005)

*Green day *
Boulevard of broken Dreams






 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Août 2005)

i walk this empty streets,
on the *boulevard of broken dreams*,
when the city sleeps,
i'm not the only one but
i walk alone.....


----------



## ange_63 (27 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> i walk this empty streets,
> on the *boulevard of broken dreams*,
> when the city sleeps,
> i'm not the only one but
> i walk alone.....



 walk alone
I walk alone
I walk alone
I walk a...

My shadows the only one that walks beside me
My shallow hearts the only thing that's beating
Sometimes I wish someone out there will find me
Till then I walk alone

Ah-Ah Ah-Ah Ah-Ah Ahhh-Ah
Ah-Ah Ah-Ah Ah-Ah


 Oui!!!!!!:Zen:  :love: :love: j'adore!!!! 

J'vois qu'y a un connaisseur!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> J'vois qu'y a un connaisseur!!!




...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (27 Août 2005)

---------------- :style:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (27 Août 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Août 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Août 2005)




----------



## Berthold (28 Août 2005)




----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Août 2005)




----------



## mado (28 Août 2005)

Ma drogue du dimanche matin, associée désormais à un retour magnifique de Capo di Feno vers la baie d'Ajaccio :love:


----------



## Avril-VII (28 Août 2005)




----------



## gKatarn (28 Août 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

>


Guytantakul, sors de ce disque


----------



## bompi (28 Août 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

>


Ça ne nous rajeunit pas (pour moi : BOC évoque les 70s à mort  )

Sinon, en ce retour de vacances hispaniques, je commence en douceur (??) par "The world is mine" de David Guetta. Je sais ça craint mais c'est le meilleur morceau :rateau: que j'ai pu écouter sur les radios catalanes ...

Mais on se rassérène avec "Sweet Lorraine" interprétée avec génie par Art Tatum





Et puis aussi, hier soir, un peu de fin de vacances mélancoliques avec les enfants qui dorment sur nos genoux, tranquilles dans le train, tandis que j'écoutais "Love Remembered" de Wojciech Kilar (thème sublime du "Dracula" de Coppola) sur mon iPod


----------



## steinway (28 Août 2005)

Keith Jarrett


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Août 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

>





lol.........tiens, pareil....


----------



## molgow (28 Août 2005)

Günther - Ding Dong Song (clip)






Ce type est un génie  :love: :style:


----------



## steinway (28 Août 2005)

bartok


----------



## bompi (28 Août 2005)

Là je dis très beau choix, le Bartók. Je n'ai jamais été un grand fan du Concerto pour Orchestre mais la Musique pour Cordes, Percussions et Celesta, je trouve que c'est un des grands morceaux du siècle dernier. Et cette version de Fritz Reiner est très belle.

Par ailleurs, il est bien, le Jarrett / Scala ?


----------



## IceandFire (28 Août 2005)

i'm back   j'ai acheté aussi CLOSER et un autre de JOY DIVISION aussi...  :love: ...


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Août 2005)

Là c'était 'Knives out' de l'album 'Amnesiac' de Radiohead  Maintenant c'est 'There There' de 'Hail to the Thief' :love:


----------



## bompi (28 Août 2005)

Après une balade en vélo dans un Paris ensoleillé (température idéale) avec les niños, une musique bien tranquille "La Bella Vista" de Harold Budd


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Août 2005)




----------



## IceandFire (28 Août 2005)

:love:


----------



## steinway (28 Août 2005)

cziffra


----------



## Immelman (28 Août 2005)

Ben Marwood - _Good Propaganda_

Inconnu mais indispensable


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (28 Août 2005)

Encore et Toujours, The Electric Prunes  :style:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Août 2005)




----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Août 2005)

Riva de Sandro Peri


----------



## toys (28 Août 2005)

lisa ekdal


----------



## Avril-VII (29 Août 2005)

Là j'écoute "You're beautiful" de James Blunt à la Radio...

Et je commence à en avoir marre d'entendre cette chanson, même si elle est belle... 
Bonne soirée.


----------



## Immelman (29 Août 2005)

Pour commencer le lundi comme un dimanche


----------



## Avril-VII (29 Août 2005)

Je me regarde le live de Depeche Mode en DVD :love:
On pensait aller les voir en concerts à Amnéville... Mais on s'est affolé un peu tard  C'est déjà complet


----------



## IceandFire (29 Août 2005)

ayé un bain de "joyvence"  :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (29 Août 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Je me regarde le live de Depeche Mode en DVD :love:
> On pensait aller les voir en concerts à Amnéville... Mais on s'est affolé un peu tard  C'est déjà complet


Terrible live de DM , la version de Enjoy the silence est excellente... (en fait tous les morceaux le sont) !!!


----------



## richard-deux (29 Août 2005)

En ce moment: 7 Days, 7 Weeks (EP sur Itms) par dEUS.

Dans la droite lignée de "The Ideal Crash". :love: 

Vivement l'album.


----------



## Amélien (29 Août 2005)

En ce moment, c'est l'album "The magnificent tree" de Hooverphonic et l'intégrale des Foo Fighters.... Je sais, c'est éclectique!


----------



## Freelancer (29 Août 2005)

Precious, de DM. En boucle :love: :love: :love:


----------



## iKool (29 Août 2005)

La radio dans la voiture tout le week-end ("Frooom Paris to Berlin, in every disco i get in..." cette daube me poursuit, je suis déjà tombé deux fois sur le clip la nuit en donnant le bib' au p'tit et les radios que j'écoute en voiture le passent en boucle)

Sinon, ce matin dans l'casque Leaves'eyes (c'est beau, c'est beau !)

et ce soir, après le taf, retour sur MacGé avec le CD du dernier Elegy (magasine de "culture gothique")


----------



## IceandFire (29 Août 2005)

:love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## alèm (29 Août 2005)

plus grand encore et ce sera parfait sur un 21"...


----------



## gKatarn (29 Août 2005)

P'têt ben que c'est gros mais c'est bon


----------



## teo (29 Août 2005)

Là j'écoute mon popod... et le prof...

Bang Bang de Nancy Sinantra


----------



## IceandFire (29 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> P'têt ben que c'est gros mais c'est bon


Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à gKatarn.


----------



## IceandFire (29 Août 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> plus grand encore et ce sera parfait sur un 21"...




             :love:


----------



## alèm (29 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> P'têt ben que c'est gros mais c'est bon




je sais pas, j'écoute pas de musiques de vieux ringards en plastoc...  

bisou bateman ! :love:


----------



## gKatarn (29 Août 2005)

/me ne mettra pas son armure à l'AE 2005 afin de passer incognito sur le stand du Pommier


----------



## IceandFire (29 Août 2005)

allez j'enchaine avec ce nectar de vieux machin en plastic  




une des plus belles pochettes signé jurgen teller photographe allemand, qui à déjà fait entre autre the world won't listen des Smiths :love:
ah oui au fait c'est new order "get ready" ...


----------



## alèm (29 Août 2005)

/me pense que de toute façon, la MGZ lui filera assez de renseignements sur le clône impérial...


----------



## gKatarn (29 Août 2005)

Crystal :love:


----------



## gKatarn (29 Août 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> * '[MGZ] alèm' pense que de toute façon, la MGZ lui filera assez de renseignements sur le clône impérial...


Bah, la MGZ, que d'la gueule ceux-là   :love:


----------



## teo (29 Août 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à gKatarn.



Pareil.

Comme gKatarn m'a donné dernièrement envie de voir le côté obscur et de l'y voir à mes côtés  j'ai hâte que la machine débloque les crédits.

_Forget I shall not. But long is my list, Trooper_


Allez là je me fais le dernier Podcast MacGe _Serpentine Style_


----------



## yvos (29 Août 2005)

j'suis fan :love:







quoi, j'suis prépubère???  :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (29 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pareil.
> 
> Comme gKatarn m'a donné dernièrement envie de voir le côté obscur et de l'y voir à mes côtés  j'ai hâte que la machine débloque les crédits.
> 
> _Forget I shall not. But long is my list, Trooper_



Oh ben c'est sympa mais n'en jettez plus hein :rose:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Août 2005)




----------



## Grug (29 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Oh ben c'est sympa mais n'en jettez plus hein :rose:


 ça tombe bien 
Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## MacEntouziast (29 Août 2005)

j'adoooooooooooooore


----------



## bompi (29 Août 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> pour ceux que ça intéresse ...



La musique est plutôt sympa, quoiqu'un peu anecdotique (mais un extrait de 30" ne rend pas justice des efforts de composition) mais pourquoi diable chante-t-il ? Là, un extrait de 30" suffit à me faire prendre la tangente (_idem_ avec Camille : ouh la la trop dur ...)


----------



## MacEntouziast (29 Août 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> j'adoooooooooooooore


Moi aussi


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Août 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> La musique est plutôt sympa, quoiqu'un peu anecdotique (mais un extrait de 30" ne rend pas justice des efforts de composition) mais pourquoi diable chante-t-il ? Là, un extrait de 30" suffit à me faire prendre la tangente (_idem_ avec Camille : ouh la la trop dur ...)



Pas sûr que tu préfères celui-ci quoique


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Août 2005)




----------



## bompi (29 Août 2005)

Avec toutes ces histoires d'avion (voir fil spécial trouille aérienne), il est temps de se rasséréner avec de la musique réjouie.
Non, il ne s'agit pas de "The World is Mine" de David Guetta






mais bien de l'album électronique dopé à l'acide chlorhydrique de Suicide "American Supreme"






Bizarrement, on ne les sent pas exactement du côté de GWB ...

En tous cas, album réellement hypnotique et carrément groovy.


----------



## bompi (29 Août 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> on est ok sur la musique.
> par contre, je te trouve un peu dur avec la voix...  comparé à beaucoup de truc du moment... ricain qui plus est... je trouve ça assez rafraichissant et varié(té ? :rateau
> C'est clair qu'on est loin de la Nouvelle Star mais ça change.



Je suis un peu dur, en effet, mais c'est qu'en général je préfère la musique instrumentale. Ou alors il faut que la voix me plaise, ou soit spéciale ou les deux à la fois. Si la voix ne me plaît pas, ça me coupe toute envie de continuer.

Je suis en train d'écouter Suicide et on ne peut pas dire que la voix de Alan Vega soit chatoyante : elle aurait tendance à laminer le somptueux tapis groovy de Martin Rev (mais putain ! comment il faut, ce type !) Mais, au casque, c'est fabuleux. Sur la chaîne, personne ne supporte, chez moi. Alors que je remue du croupion comme un forcené. "Wroooooong' decisioooooons'" yeah bro'.

Je vous assure, les gars (et les filles) : pour se remuer le popotin, c'est l'enfer !!


----------



## bompi (29 Août 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Pas sûr que tu préfères celui-ci quoique



C'est quoi, au juste ? de la tekno slovène, genre Laibach ?

(Laibach c'est pas mal mais je n'aime pas trop leur imagerie proto-crypto-facho)


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Août 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi, au juste ? de la tekno slovène, genre Laibach ?
> 
> (Laibach c'est pas mal mais je n'aime pas trop leur imagerie proto-crypto-facho)



La liste des pistes






Pour Laibach l'imagerie n'est-elle pas indissociable de la musique - et vice et versa ?


----------



## IceandFire (29 Août 2005)

ça dépend   :love: ...


----------



## Avril-VII (29 Août 2005)

_Tiens, c'est pas mal l'electro..._


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Août 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> ça dépend   :love: ...



pour toi Steve


----------



## IceandFire (30 Août 2005)

merci Didier


----------



## bompi (30 Août 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> La liste des pistes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bin, pas forcément. L'imagerie de Kraftwerk est assez éloignée de ce crypto-machinchose.
Même Die Mensch Maschine est davantage inspirée des avant-gardistes russes (avant purge ...) que d'autre chose.

Cabaret Voltaire ou Throbbing Gristle, en dépit de leur côté industriel ont su aussi éviter l'écueil. C'est plutôt cette nouvelle génération de groupes de la fin des 80s (je trouve que c'était déjà un peu le cas avec Front 242) qui me paraît goûter mal à propos des imageries fascistoïdes. Pile-poil en phase avec un certain durcissement nationaliste en Europe.

Toute une branche de la techno est totalement éloignée de tout cela, après tout, tout en utilisant les machines à leur maximum.


----------



## Berthold (30 Août 2005)

... et surtout l'excellent «_Don't buy ivory, anymore !_»


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (30 Août 2005)

Nikka Costa, excellent, reposant pour taffer trankilou le matin...:sleep:


----------



## teo (30 Août 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Bin, pas forcément. L'imagerie de Kraftwerk est assez éloignée de ce crypto-machinchose.
> Même Die Mensch Maschine est davantage inspirée des avant-gardistes russes (avant purge ...) que d'autre chose.
> 
> Cabaret Voltaire ou Throbbing Gristle, en dépit de leur côté industriel ont su aussi éviter l'écueil. C'est plutôt cette nouvelle génération de groupes de la fin des 80s (je trouve que c'était déjà un peu le cas avec Front 242) qui me paraît goûter mal à propos des imageries fascistoïdes. Pile-poil en phase avec un certain durcissement nationaliste en Europe.
> ...



On avait abordé le sujet glissant des attitudes ou discours de certains groupes ici même Ca mériterait un sujet à lui seul. Qui se lance ?

PS: j'avais envie de répondre ici plus en profondeur, mais je me dis que ce n'est pas le lieu.
A vous de voir si vous voulez continuer le sujet ici.
Je me permettrai d'envoyer cette réponse non publiée par MP à certains qui semblent intéressés par le sujet.


----------



## teo (30 Août 2005)

Là c'est New Order avec Temptation (encore un nom de groupe limite, non ? )


----------



## IceandFire (30 Août 2005)

101 :love: eh teo je t'ai filé l'envie d'avoir envie...?


----------



## gKatarn (30 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Là c'est New Order avec Temptation (encore un nom de groupe limite, non ? )


Oh put1, Temptation de NE  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (30 Août 2005)

que dire de warsaw ou JOY DIVISION ... ?  AU NIVEAU NOM... :love:


----------



## gKatarn (30 Août 2005)

Que faut appuyer aussi sur CAPS LOCK


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2005)

warsaw siouplé


----------



## richard-deux (30 Août 2005)

En ce moment: Supergrass avec leur dernier album pop: Road To Rouen.


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (30 Août 2005)

------------


----------



## Avril-VII (30 Août 2005)

Je viens de découvrir qu'on peut voir des clips das l'ITMS ! 

:mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Août 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de découvrir qu'on peut voir des clips das l'ITMS !
> 
> :mouais:



tu devrais aller faire un tour ici.... ,
si tu ne peux obtenir d'enregistrement, je peux t'inviter.....


sinon, là, c'est


----------



## richard-deux (30 Août 2005)

@ KIDBOOJIBOY

Je n'ai pas encore lu MOONAGE DAYDREAM. :rateau: 

Bien ou pas?


----------



## IceandFire (30 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Oh put1, Temptation de NE  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



N.O plutot non ?


----------



## gKatarn (30 Août 2005)

:rose:


----------



## gKatarn (30 Août 2005)

Dans un autre genre (merci Bassou  )


----------



## IceandFire (30 Août 2005)

pacific street, pale fountain :love: hein gK


----------



## clampin (30 Août 2005)

Love Reign O'er Me de The who


----------



## gKatarn (30 Août 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> pacific street, pale fountain :love: hein gK


Ah ouais, vraiment trop bien çà  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (30 Août 2005)

héhéhéhé   trop peu d'albums du reste...


----------



## gKatarn (30 Août 2005)

Je me rappelle comment j'ai attendu patiement pendant des années avant qu'ils ne ressortent en CD, paske mes vinyls étaient nazes... Deux albums, dommage...


----------



## IceandFire (30 Août 2005)

oué et quelles pochettes !!!  des rumeurs de reformation circulent depuis peu... wait & see


----------



## gKatarn (30 Août 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> es rumeurs de reformation circulent depuis peu... wait & see



whaaaaaat ?


----------



## toys (30 Août 2005)

les petits qui pleure!
s'est pas tres musicale mais bon quand y a les dents y a les dents


----------



## IceandFire (30 Août 2005)

oué je sais plus ou j'ai vu cette info... il y aurait la sorti d'un best of et d'un nouvel album...mais bon ... trop beau pour être vrai...si seulement.... :love:


----------



## gKatarn (30 Août 2005)

Faire un Best of avec 2 albums, çà sent la maison de disques qui court sur la rumeur  

Tiens, sinon çà :


----------



## IceandFire (30 Août 2005)

miam !!!  :love: ..... tiens je te réponds avec un Lush


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Faire un Best of avec 2 albums, çà sent la maison de disques qui court sur la rumeur
> 
> Tiens, sinon çà :




Tiens c'est marrant, je ne connaissais pas celui là... :mouais:


----------



## IceandFire (30 Août 2005)

un best of justement  avec à peine 3 albums  mais tellement bon :love:


----------



## gKatarn (30 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Tiens c'est marrant, je ne connaissais pas celui là... :mouais:



Nananèreuuuuu 

http://thehousemartins.com/


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (30 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> On avait abordé le sujet glissant des attitudes ou discours de certains groupes ici même Ca mériterait un sujet à lui seul. Qui se lance ?
> 
> PS: j'avais envie de répondre ici plus en profondeur, mais je me dis que ce n'est pas le lieu.
> A vous de voir si vous voulez continuer le sujet ici.
> Je me permettrai d'envoyer cette réponse non publiée par MP à certains qui semblent intéressés par le sujet.



Si on va déterrer les squelettes dans le placard de certains artistes/groupes, on va bien "s'amuser"


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Nananèreuuuuu
> 
> http://thehousemartins.com/



Damned, il m'en manque un


Bon pour oublier un petit coup de







 :love:


----------



## Patamach (30 Août 2005)

souvenirs ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Août 2005)

Souvenirs aussi...


----------



## IceandFire (30 Août 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> souvenirs ...


     :love:  :love:


----------



## macmarco (30 Août 2005)

Come on rude boys !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (30 Août 2005)




----------



## IceandFire (30 Août 2005)

JOY DIVISION ..... DAY OF THE LORDS..... :style:


----------



## Avril-VII (30 Août 2005)




----------



## bompi (30 Août 2005)

J'écoute la BO de "Kill Bill vol. 2", fraîchement acquise sur iTMS. Une question me brûle (ouch !) les lèvres : pourquoi ne trouve-t-on pas la BO de "Kill Bill vol. 1" sur l'iTMS. Hein !? Pourquoi ?


----------



## mado (30 Août 2005)

Enfin, pour l'instant juste Get it Alone, une collaboration avec Jack Stripes, qui en passant n'a pas tant raté que ça son dernier album.


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Août 2005)

Macy Gray - le premier album - avec "I try" :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (30 Août 2005)




----------



## Ti'punch (30 Août 2005)




----------



## mado (31 Août 2005)

Pas vraiment l'heure, mais ça passe bien quand même


----------



## macmarco (31 Août 2005)

Ahhhahhahhahh

She came from Planet Claire
I knew she came from there
She drove a Plymouth Satellite
Faster than the speed of light

Planet Claire has pink air
All the trees are red
No one ever dies there
No one has a head

Ahhhahhhahhahh

Some say she's from Mars
Or one of the seven stars
That shine after 3:30 in the morning
WELL SHE ISN'T

Ahhhahhhahhahhahhahh


----------



## toys (31 Août 2005)

jurasik five


----------



## Immelman (31 Août 2005)




----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Août 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

>


 ok...
alors je relance...
les suites pour violoncelle de Bach... par Rostropovitch...

j'essaye mais je n'arrive pas a m'en lasser...



...
sinon, dans un autre genre, Ghinzu, je conseille a tout le monde... musical, energique, inventif, melodieux... Ils ont de quoi aller loin...


----------



## Le Gognol (31 Août 2005)

Le premier album de São Paris, la dernière sortie du label F Communication, dont j'ai déjà parlé ici est désormais disponible non seulement sur l'iTMS mais aussi dans toutes les bonnes disqueries dignes de ce nom. São Paris c'est bon, mangez en ! :love: 

'+


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (31 Août 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> @ KIDBOOJIBOY
> 
> Je n'ai pas encore lu MOONAGE DAYDREAM. :rateau:
> 
> Bien ou pas?



MOONAGE DAYDREAM, superbe livre à ranger dans sa bibliothèque entre Lester Bangs & le Yi-King   :love: 

Il faut aussi réécouter ce disque d'urgence, et c'est un ordre  :king:


----------



## bompi (31 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ok...
> alors je relance...
> les suites pour violoncelle de Bach... par Rostropovitch...
> 
> ...



C'est marrant mais, même sans le vouloir, je m'en suis lassé très facilement (pouf pouf  )
Si le luth ne te rebutes pas, essaye les compositions de Sylvius Leopold Weiss, exact contemporain de JS Bach, interprétées extramidablement par Hopkinson Smith






C'est vraiment magnifique et moins mécanique (parfaite, certes) que le p'tit gars Bach. 

Allez, pour se mettre en train, un petit "Nerve Net" de Brian Eno, pas son meilleur mais groovy


----------



## richard-deux (31 Août 2005)

Pour les Fans d'Iggy Pop et des Stooges, il y a ici 40 minutes de Zik.  

Sinon, en ce moment:






Kashmir/ Zitilites

 :love:


----------



## Patamach (31 Août 2005)

la pochette de l'année :hein: et un coffret magnifique (4 CD); classé un peu partout dans le TOP5 des meilleurs albums de l'année 2004.
Mais qui est-ce ??
Indice: Rune Grammofon


----------



## Burzum (31 Août 2005)




----------



## IceandFire (31 Août 2005)

très bon choix les cure  moi là c'est l'album de dave gahan... :love:


----------



## teo (31 Août 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> la pochette de l'année :hein: et un coffret magnifique (4 CD); classé un peu partout dans le TOP5 des meilleurs albums de l'année 2004.
> Mais qui est-ce ??
> Indice: Rune Grammofon



déjà sorti en 1987 ou 1988 par Prince ce design 
Envoyé au pilon car il y avait eu des fuites sur ce CD qui devait sortir sans nom. Ressorti en 94 il me semble.

Je me demande si quelqu'un l'avait déjà fait auparavant...

Là c'est la PrivRadio de LaStrada sur last.fm, le player pour Win fonctionne nickel

Dream brother sur Grace de Jeff Buckley


----------



## bompi (31 Août 2005)

J'écoute "Cartouche" de The Funky Lowlives. Sympathique. (note : l'iTMS c'est pas si mal finalement, mais du coup on claque un pognon fou assez rapidement si on n'y prête garde) (note 2 : j'ai donc changé d'avis ; est-ce à dire que je ne suis pas un imbécile ?)

Quant au disque Rune Grammofon, qu'est-ce donc ? Chez eux, il y a du Biosphere (top de top), Arve Henriksen (pas mal du tout), Deathprod (fort bien) etc. À noter qu'ils ont aussi du Fra Lippo Lippi. Souvenirs souvenirs : un LP avec une pochette magnifique (châteaux castillans) et quelques morceaux sympa.

Digression art plastique : à la Galerie des Offices à Florence (Italie), on trouve des Fra Filippo Lippi (le peintre). C'est tout simplement sublime. Les annonciations à la vierge, c'est un peu saoûlant mais par FFL c'est d'une beauté saisissante. Voila. Bon, j'arrête mes conseils à la c**.


----------



## madlen (31 Août 2005)

The Killers


----------



## semac (31 Août 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> la pochette de l'année :hein: et un coffret magnifique (4 CD); classé un peu partout dans le TOP5 des meilleurs albums de l'année 2004.
> Mais qui est-ce ??
> Indice: Rune Grammofon


Deathprod


----------



## iKool (31 Août 2005)

Le tout premier THEATRE OF TRAGEDY
Aaaaa hamlet for a slothfull vassal !!!!


----------



## gKatarn (31 Août 2005)

NO - Fac 73 - Factory Records - March 1983
:love:


----------



## alèm (31 Août 2005)

Jean-Philippe Verdun aka Ready Made - Bold - F Com...  "funiculaire"


----------



## IceandFire (31 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> NO - Fac 73 - Factory Records - March 1983
> :love:


   :love:


----------



## bouilla (31 Août 2005)

ça tient sur une disquette


----------



## bompi (31 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> NO - Fac 73 - Factory Records - March 1983
> :love:



Mon vinyle ressemblait à de la dentelle de Bruges (les Belges apprécieront  ) vers la fin ...

Retour momentané à Thievery Corporation avant de se replonger dans l'ambient mélancolique de Harold Budd.


----------



## molgow (31 Août 2005)

En ce moment :

Yvan Marc

Et particulièrement "Propaganda" !!!


----------



## Patamach (31 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Deathprod



GAGNé


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (31 Août 2005)

-------------


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (31 Août 2005)

Do make say think par Do make say think


----------



## purestyle (31 Août 2005)

2 albums que j'écoutais beaucoup en vacances :


----------



## Stargazer (31 Août 2005)

Là maintenant c'est ça ! :love:


----------



## Immelman (31 Août 2005)

Pas d'humeur, reunion de merde, un bon FM pour me defouler....


----------



## IceandFire (31 Août 2005)

il y a de très bon choix dans cette page...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (31 Août 2005)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Août 2005)

Soirée radio...  :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (31 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Soirée radio...  :love:



C'est quoi comme tag "Patochman" ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Août 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi comme tag "Patochman" ?



Grâce à ce merveilleux tag, tu peux te farcir la séléction de ce que j'écoute ; si tu es inscrit sur last.fm et que tu as le player fourni sur le site...    

EDIT : mais quel sombre con je fais!!!! Tu y es...  :hein:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (31 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Grâce à ce merveilleux tag, tu peux te farcir la séléction de ce que j'écoute ; si tu es inscrit sur last.fm et que tu as le player fourni sur le site...
> 
> EDIT : mais quel sombre con je fais!!!! Tu y es...  :hein:



euh le tag "patochman" c'est donc le tag "mais quel sombre con je fais"


----------



## DarkNeo (31 Août 2005)

Moi en ce moment c'est Green Day time et bientot Lindsay Lohan time


----------



## IceandFire (31 Août 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

>



je confirme


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (31 Août 2005)

the car's on fire and there's no driver at the wheel
and the sewers are all muddied with a thousand lonely suicides
and a dark wind blows 

the government is corrupt
and we're on so many drugs
with the radio on and the curtains drawn 

we're trapped in the belly of this horrible machine
and the machine is bleeding to death 

the sun has fallen down
and the billboards are all leering
and the flags are all dead at the top of their poles 

it went like this: 

the buildings tumbled in on themselves
mothers clutching babies picked through the rubble
and pulled out their hair 

the skyline was beautiful on fire
all twisted metal stretching upwards
everything washed in a thin orange haze 

i said: "kiss me, you're beautiful -
these are truly the last days" 

you grabbed my hand and we fell into it
like a daydream or a fever 

we woke up one morning and fell a little further down -
for sure it's the valley of death 

i open up my wallet
and it's full of blood


----------



## Le Gognol (1 Septembre 2005)




----------



## teo (1 Septembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

>



faut absolument que je retrouve cet album  pas écouté depuis des années



			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Grâce à ce merveilleux tag, tu peux te farcir la séléction de ce que j'écoute ; si tu es inscrit sur last.fm et que tu as le player fourni sur le site...
> 
> EDIT : mais quel sombre con je fais!!!! Tu y es...  :hein:



Mais non... ça arrive à tout le monde    Il est en aussi un modo de fait  jusqu'à la prochaine révolution, même si pour l'instant, c'est calme  




> MP à Gognol: je bloque totalement sur la femme à barbe


----------



## IceandFire (1 Septembre 2005)

moi je l'ai retrouvé  :love: ... :style: lalalalalala


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Septembre 2005)




----------



## KARL40 (1 Septembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

>


 
Très beau disque de silence .... 

Et puis cela change de nos camarades de Constellation Rds ...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Septembre 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Très beau disque de silence ....
> 
> Et puis cela change de nos camarades de Constellation Rds ...



et puis c'est un premier disque


----------



## IceandFire (1 Septembre 2005)

she's lost control... :love: :style: ... périod JD a donf


----------



## richard-deux (1 Septembre 2005)

En ce moment:






Feel Good, Inc. :love: 

Très bon album.


----------



## olibox (1 Septembre 2005)

moi je me réécoute The Gun Club / Fire of love
que du bon


----------



## KARL40 (1 Septembre 2005)

GROUNDATION.
Des californiens qui jouent un superbe reggae très "roots".
Indispensable pour ceux qui aiment le reggae et un beau voyage pour les autres ....


----------



## Talchan (1 Septembre 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> GROUNDATION.
> Des californiens qui jouent un superbe reggae très "roots".
> Indispensable pour ceux qui aiment le reggae et un beau voyage pour les autres ....







Un vieux de la vieille qui a vraiment la pêche d'ailleurs je l'ai vu près de St Malo


----------



## Burzum (1 Septembre 2005)

http://www.sanctuary.ch/report/DeathInJune/Lettre.htm


----------



## IceandFire (1 Septembre 2005)

Mozart concerto pour piano & orchestre no 23 ...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Septembre 2005)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> http://www.sanctuary.ch/report/DeathInJune/Lettre.htm



Death In June !!!


----------



## macmarco (1 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Burzum (1 Septembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Death In June !!!



Et alors ?

le lien est pourtant clair...


----------



## IceandFire (1 Septembre 2005)

:love:


----------



## IceandFire (1 Septembre 2005)

py avant ya eu ces magiques reprises des smiths sur ce double cd collector quasi introuvable...
la reprise de : "last night i dreamt that somebody love me" est remarquable d'émotions... :love:


----------



## macmarco (2 Septembre 2005)

Juste là, j'écoute ce monsieur :


----------



## FANREM (2 Septembre 2005)

Suite à l' :love: excellente :love: chronique de Nobody un peu plus haut,

Stiff little fingers

Ca degage les bronches, aucun risque de tomber malade avec ca dans les oreilles

Je suis littéralement emballé par un morceau qui s'appelle At the edge. Si vous aimez les valses de Vienne, passez votre chemin, il n'y a rien a entendre pour vous.    Pour les autres, mettez les potards de votre ampli au max


----------



## toys (2 Septembre 2005)

france inter ! sous les étoiles exactement.

présenté par je sais plus qui


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Septembre 2005)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Septembre 2005)

"Back to cruelty" et "Final fog" de Marquis de Sade... J'ai l'humeur sombre :hein:


----------



## Stargazer (2 Septembre 2005)

J'écoute ça avant d'aller me coucher ... :love: :love:


----------



## toys (2 Septembre 2005)

une crosse compil de fou de chez studio one spécial dub reggae 


ps star : très bon choix


----------



## puregeof (2 Septembre 2005)

Pas simple, la musique tourne en permanence sur ma stereo via iTunes et Airport Express.
D'abord et avant tout une radio sublime PureFM : http://www.purefm.be/rtbf_2000/bin/view_something.cgi?id=0161768_sac Ne ratez pas les 5 heures le mercredi de 14 à 19 heures.
Sinon ce qui passe ce soir :

Beach Boys : Good Vibration (vous sentez la petite mort dans la rupture de tempo au 2/3?)
Bob Dylan : 4th Time Around (ne partez pas sans avoir entendu ça, vraiment)
Jeff Buclkley : Hallelujah (à écouter après l'amour lorsque le soleil commence à percer au travers des stores et qu'elle est encore là et qu'on ose pas bouger le premier)
Serge Gainsbourg : Baudelaire (pour qui aime parfois Rembrandt et le femmes paresseuses)
Beck : Guerro (le meilleur Beck depuis que beck est Beck)
Gorillaz : Demon Days (pour aller travailler de bonne humeur)
Rolling Stones : Sympaty for the Devil (okay, c'est bateau, mais d'où ça sort un truc pareil ?)
Vanessa Paradis : L'Amour à Deux (Parce que l'amour ça se fait à deux, non?)
David Bowie : Bewlay Brothers ("Tu me dis que David Bowie est un chanteur pop comme les autres, tu n'as jamais entendu Bewlay Brothers, mec", Lou Reed, 1973)
Steevie Wonder : Sir Duke (ou de l'art d'être un génie avant 20 ans et complètement stérile après 30)

Bon, j'ai été gâté ce soir. maintenant je vais dormir (iTunes dérappe sur Morrissey. C'est plutôt pas mal mais pas à la hauteur de ce qui précède).


----------



## rv.herve (2 Septembre 2005)

durutti column : LC
de toute urgence


----------



## romaing34 (2 Septembre 2005)

Le dernier album d'Eric Clapton, "Back Home". Et je suis déçu, mais alors déçu à un point...... :mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Septembre 2005)

romaing34 a dit:
			
		

> Le dernier album d'Eric Clapton, "Back Home". Et je suis déçu, mais alors déçu à un point...... :mouais:




mouais, enfin, deja Reptile, cassait pas des briques......

bon:


----------



## romaing34 (2 Septembre 2005)

Bah les tribute à Robert Johnson m'avaient redonné un peu d'espoir, mais là  :mouais: en fait c'est Reptile sans les reprises Blues qui remontaient le niveau lol


----------



## Burzum (2 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Septembre 2005)

romaing34 a dit:
			
		

> Bah les tribute à Robert Johnson m'avaient redonné un peu d'espoir, mais là  :mouais: en fait c'est Reptile sans les reprises Blues qui remontaient le niveau lol




mouais, ça promet.....:mouais:...........
dommage come tu le dis, le tribute a Johnson etait plutot bon....


----------



## Burzum (2 Septembre 2005)




----------



## bompi (2 Septembre 2005)

rv.herve a dit:
			
		

> durutti column : LC
> de toute urgence


Incroyable, quelqu'un qui connaît ce groupe (enfin, ce type car il est plutôt tout seul).

C'est marrant je les ai (presque) tous réécoutés récemment et LC reste, je crois, le meilleur (enfin, c'est mon avis, quoi ...)


----------



## gKatarn (2 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> "Back to cruelty" et "Final fog" de Marquis de Sade... J'ai l'humeur sombre :hein:



Essaie "Exposition" de Charles de Goal et tu vas définivement sombrer


----------



## richard-deux (2 Septembre 2005)

Pour ce réveiller:


----------



## IceandFire (2 Septembre 2005)

puregeof a dit:
			
		

> Pas simple, la musique tourne en permanence sur ma stereo via iTunes et Airport Express.
> D'abord et avant tout une radio sublime PureFM : http://www.purefm.be/rtbf_2000/bin/view_something.cgi?id=0161768_sac Ne ratez pas les 5 heures le mercredi de 14 à 19 heures.
> Sinon ce qui passe ce soir :
> 
> ...




 c'est sure vanessa paradis c'est autre chose que Morrissey...   :rateau:  :sick:


----------



## teo (2 Septembre 2005)

puregeof a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Vanessa Paradis : L'Amour à Deux (Parce que l'amour ça se fait à deux, non?)(...)


_:love: :love: Vanessa je t'aime ! :love: :love:_

des fois à plus mais c'est plus difficile !


Là c'est la Profile Radio de LaStrada sur last.fm
Siguss Ross et _Agaetis Birjun_ (sorry pour les accents et autres symboles diacritiques qui manquent...)
et Grace Jones et _la vie en rose_ pour la suite


----------



## purestyle (2 Septembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Juste là, j'écoute ce monsieur :


 

fabien c'est mon coéquipier aux tournois de PES 4 (enfin l'autre Curtis quoi  )


----------



## bompi (2 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Essaie "Exposition" de Charles de Goal et tu vas définivement sombrer


Durutti Column, Marquis de Sade, Charles de Goal ... Arrêtez, les gars !
J'ai l'impression d'avor 20 ans ...


----------



## toys (2 Septembre 2005)

radio classique


----------



## gKatarn (2 Septembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Durutti Column, Marquis de Sade, Charles de Goal ... Arrêtez, les gars !
> J'ai l'impression d'avor 20 ans ...


Ah ben comme moi alors, sauf que c'était y a 20 ans   :love:


----------



## gKatarn (2 Septembre 2005)

Cocteau Twins, Head Over Heels


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Septembre 2005)




----------



## bompi (2 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Cocteau Twins, Head Over Heels



Le disque de Cocteau Twins avec Harold Budd






est très bien

et la récente musique de film cosignée Harold Budd et Robin Guthrie est top !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Septembre 2005)

"Thirteen section" de Taxi Girl. Son au maximum... En me passant un bon coup de tondeuse règlée au minimum...


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> "Thirteen section" de Taxi Girl. Son au maximum... En me passant un bon coup de tondeuse règlée au minimum...



lol......:love:......


----------



## gKatarn (2 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> En me passant un bon coup de tondeuse règlée au minimum...


J'aime bien çà : avant je mettais une cale 3mm mais l'âge venant, je n'en mets plus : partie rasée ou partie chauve, on ne voit plus la différence    :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Burzum (2 Septembre 2005)




----------



## macmarco (2 Septembre 2005)

En ce moment.


----------



## IceandFire (2 Septembre 2005)

GHINZU... BELGE POWER !!! :love: :style: Blow....


----------



## IceandFire (2 Septembre 2005)

Gk t'es un brother dla zik


----------



## romaing34 (2 Septembre 2005)

Copain Macmarco 

Et hop :


----------



## Burzum (2 Septembre 2005)




----------



## macmarco (2 Septembre 2005)

romaing34 a dit:
			
		

> Copain Macmarco
> ...




  


Maintenant :


----------



## IceandFire (2 Septembre 2005)

c'est quoi comme disque on voit pas bien ???


----------



## Avril-VII (2 Septembre 2005)




----------



## macmarco (2 Septembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi comme disque on voit pas bien ???




J'ai pas trouvé d'image aussi grosse que celle que tu avais posté il y a quelques pages...


----------



## bompi (2 Septembre 2005)

Je ne sais pas si vous avez noté mais Robert Moog, l'inventeur des synthétiseurs éponymes, est mort en août à l'âge de 71 ans.

Il mérite, je pense, un respectueux salut, que je m'empresse de lui adresser, virtuellement, bien sûr.


----------



## Avril-VII (2 Septembre 2005)

Archive - Again

:love:


----------



## MACcossinelle (2 Septembre 2005)

ARNO, French Bazar...


----------



## steinway (2 Septembre 2005)

Albeniz


----------



## bompi (2 Septembre 2005)

T'as acheté toute la collection "Great Pianists of the 20th Century" ?  Pour ma part je n'en ai qu'un seul (Jorge Bolet).

Pour l'heure je finis Goldfrapp (Supernature) et enchaîne sur une délicieuse sucrerie nippone 80s : "Das Neue Japanische Elektronische Volkslied" de Ryuichi Sakamoto (dans Thousand Knives)


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Septembre 2005)

à cette heure là je bosse et j'ai des echos de star ac!!  et j'imagine le vrai barry white chantant sa chanson ...    :rateau: sinon sakamoto cité par bompi ... waaa les multiples versions de furyo sont waaaaaa trop bien :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Septembre 2005)




----------



## IceandFire (2 Septembre 2005)

:love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## bompi (2 Septembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> à cette heure là je bosse et j'ai des echos de star ac!!  et j'imagine le vrai barry white chantant sa chanson ...    :rateau: sinon sakamoto cité par bompi ... waaa les multiples versions de furyo sont waaaaaa trop bien :love:



À ce propos, j'ai un mini-CD avec "Bamboo Houses" et "Bamboo Music", morceaux de la grande époque de Japan (snif !) et écrits par Ryuichi Sakamoto et David Sylvian. L'ennui est que ces disques ne peuvent être insérés dans un i(ou Power)Book sous peine d'envoi en réparation.

Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée astucieuse ? Genre un adaptateur ou kèkchoz comme ça ?

Parce que ces morceaux, c'est quelque chose (écoutés quelques centaines de fois en vinyle puis CDs).

Sinon : deux petits morceaux de Thievery Corporation (yeah bro') pêchés sur iTMS ... Trop cool.


----------



## richard-deux (3 Septembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> GHINZU... BELGE POWER !!! :love: :style: Blow....



Très bon album. :love: 

J'adore la chanson éponyme: 9 minutes de bonheur.


----------



## Avril-VII (3 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Burzum (3 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Septembre 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> ......



tu continues bien....:love:....
dommage le Depeche Mode....


----------



## IceandFire (3 Septembre 2005)

Midnight oil :love: the real thing... :love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## MacEntouziast (3 Septembre 2005)

En ce moment





piers faccini  : _leave no trace_ 

EX-CE-LLENT, superbe, foncez écouter ça, c'est géant, simple mais bien fait, ça faisait longtemps que j'ai pas écouté un truc comme ça


----------



## teo (3 Septembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si vous avez noté mais Robert Moog, l'inventeur des synthétiseurs éponymes, est mort en août à l'âge de 71 ans.
> 
> Il mérite, je pense, un respectueux salut, que je m'empresse de lui adresser, virtuellement, bien sûr.








____________________

Apart ça je bloque totalement sur _La nuit est une femme à barbe_ de Brigitte Fontaine.

Je l'écoute en boucle sur popod, dommage que le Shuffle soit pas compatible avec la Sync de Last.fm.
Mon profil serait plus à jour que ce qu'il n'est depuis 2 semaines.

Juste après, un vieux de la vieille: DAF avec _Prinzessin_ sur le best of


Ah oui... [Mode furtif ON]J'ai eu la chance d'écouter un extrait du prochain album de TYG et je dois dire que ça m'a vachement plu :love: espérons que celui-ci , au moins, sera en vente sur le Store ! actuellement c'est un vrai scandale, même si on va sur le Store suisse !   [Mode furtif OFF]


----------



## Avril-VII (3 Septembre 2005)




----------



## macarel (3 Septembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si vous avez noté mais Robert Moog, l'inventeur des synthétiseurs éponymes, est mort en août à l'âge de 71 ans.
> 
> Il mérite, je pense, un respectueux salut, que je m'empresse de lui adresser, virtuellement, bien sûr.



Beaucoup de respect, ahh, le moog, tout un époque me revient, ce jour de fin d'été


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu continues bien....:love:....
> dommage le Depeche Mode....


 tiens, Life of Agony...
j'avais adore le premier album, apres... moins mon genre...

la en ce moment c'est le dernier Carnival in Coal pour moi... une bombe, un groupe qui ne m'a jamais deçu depuis leur premiere demo en 97...
pour ceux qui aiment le metal, hesitez pas, ça se situe un peu entre Brutal Truth et Jackson Five... (si si!)
un monstre d'originalité, même Mr. Bungle ou Fantômas ont l'air conventionnels à côté..


----------



## chokobelle (3 Septembre 2005)

Ca roxe sa mère ^^


----------



## steinway (3 Septembre 2005)

les goldberg par gould


----------



## steinway (4 Septembre 2005)

meme si on a deja entendu mieux c est pas mal :


----------



## bompi (4 Septembre 2005)

Il est certain que l'on a déjà entendu nettement mieux que Mozart, c'est sûr ...

désolé, je n'ai pas pu résister ...


----------



## DarkNeo (4 Septembre 2005)

moi en ce moment c'est : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ou ca : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et parfois :


----------



## DarkNeo (4 Septembre 2005)

Genre on a entendu mieux que Mozart lol
Soyons fou comparons l'incomparable encore lol 
Moi je dis il rox Mozart.
Des fois je me fais un chti Moloko Vellocet devant un bon vieux morceau de ce bon vieux Mozart ... Ha non mince c'est Ludwig Van, histoire d'imaginer des choses dans ce bon vieux gulliver


----------



## teo (5 Septembre 2005)

_Bye Bye Baby Blue_ de The Undertones sur _Radio Sessions 1978-1982_

Ca c'est dédicacé à Pitch' et sa petite famille  


_Inventures In Wonderland_ de Rhythm Invention sur _Inventures In Wonderland_ :love:

Album excellent, rien à jeter (1993)


----------



## puregeof (5 Septembre 2005)

Et je suis le seul à encore écouter ça


----------



## Freelancer (5 Septembre 2005)

puregeof a dit:
			
		

> Et je suis le seul à encore écouter ça


non, rassures-toi, petit garçon, tu n'es pas seul 

en ce moment, c'est ça :love: :love: :love:


----------



## IceandFire (5 Septembre 2005)

singles depeche mode..tout  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (5 Septembre 2005)

La preuve : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  :love:


----------



## teo (5 Septembre 2005)

L'enfant roi de Noir Désir avant d'aller dormir. Sur Des visages des figures.




Cool photo mon IceAndFire :love:


----------



## IceandFire (5 Septembre 2005)

Merci Mon Teo :love:   ... j'ai enchainé avec Joe Jackson... one more time...(look sharp)


----------



## purestyle (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## teo (5 Septembre 2005)

Kasabian sur la Personal Radio de LaStrada...


----------



## Ti'punch (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## teo (5 Septembre 2005)

_Sorrow_ de Pink Floyd sur _Pulse_


----------



## IceandFire (5 Septembre 2005)

Jamie roquet  dit namyte  namyte  j'avais pas encore écouté...sympa mais un peu tjrs pareil...


----------



## teo (5 Septembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Jamie roquet  dit namyte  namyte  j'avais pas encore écouté...sympa mais un peu tjrs pareil...



C'est pas nouveau que c'est toujours la même chose ! ça fait juste depuis son premier album  Entendu en Bretagne en juillet 

Death In Vegas, _So you say you lost your Baby_ sur _Scorpio Rising_

Bauhaus, _Telegram Sam_ sur _1979-1983 vol. 1_ :love:


----------



## teo (5 Septembre 2005)

Jondi & Spesh: _Loöq radio August 04_ (gratos sur Website download page)


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Penthotal (5 Septembre 2005)

Franck Zappa et Jo Strummer sont morts, faisont les comptes ?
Manu chao fait des sous et Noir desir est en prison
Que vont mes enfants ecouter les Stones ?


----------



## teo (5 Septembre 2005)

Penthotal a dit:
			
		

> Franck Zappa et Jo Strummer sont morts, faisont les comptes ?
> Manu chao fait des sous et Noir desir est en prison
> Que vont mes enfants ecouter les Stones ?




Je leur souhaite pas, mais il leur reste la Starac'


----------



## Penthotal (5 Septembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je leur souhaite pas, mais il leur reste la Starac'


Jurrassic park version pas même virtuelle


----------



## Nobody (5 Septembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _Sorrow_ de Pink Floyd sur _Pulse_


 

Je ne l'ai jamais écouté cet album mais j'ai failli l'acheter plusieurs fois.
Tu peux me dire ce que tu en penses?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## purestyle (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## teo (5 Septembre 2005)

Penthotal a dit:
			
		

> Jurrassic park version pas même virtuelle



J'ai po compris    
je vais réviser mes classiques 



			
				Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Je ne l'ai jamais écouté cet album mais j'ai failli l'acheter plusieurs fois.
> Tu peux me dire ce que tu en penses?
> Merci d'avance.



Comme je n'ai écouté qu'un morceau de l'album (c'est le concept d'une radio web  ), je ne peux pas te dire grand chose sur l'ensemble. Ca passait bien d'une oreille distraite dans le casque en écoutant le prof 

Comme cette pochette m'intriguait, je suis quand aller farfouiller sur discogs.com  et là j'ai appris d'autres choses sur cet album: il date de 1995, c'est un double live. Le 2e c'est _Dark side of the moon_ remasterisé avec des bonus (studio ? Live ?).
Côté qualité, je suis pas trop un grand connaisseur, donc c'est possible que ça soit du Floyd période impots à payer... les voix me semblaient un peu fatiguées.

Plus d'infos par des connaisseurs ? Moi vu le prix des CD, comme je l'ai déjà dit ici, j'attendrai encore un peu avant de racheter leur intégrale   

Voir la fiche complète par là 



> Tracklisting:
> CD1-01 	  	Shine On You Crazy Diamond
> CD1-02 	  	Astronomy Domine
> CD1-03 	  	What Do You Want From Me
> ...




Là c'est _Frères d'armes_ de Bérurier Noir sur _La bataille de Pali-Kao (1983-1984)_

Après ce sera Prince, iTunes a décidé de m'en faire une série


----------



## Burzum (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Nobody (5 Septembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Comme je n'ai écouté qu'un morceau de l'album (c'est le concept d'une radio web  ), je ne peux pas te dire grand chose sur l'ensemble. Ca passait bien d'une oreille distraite dans le casque en écoutant le prof


 
Petit canaillou!  Faudra que j'essaye ça aussi! 



			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> Comme cette pochette m'intriguait,


 
Oui, hein? Je la trouvais très particulière aussi. Très belle, un brin mystérieuse entre oeil de Dieu - ou de Moscou?  - et trou noir...



			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> je suis quand aller farfouiller sur discogs.com et là j'ai appris d'autres choses sur cet album: il date de 1995, c'est un double live. Le 2e c'est _Dark side of the moon_ remasterisé avec des bonus (studio ? Live ?).
> Côté qualité, je suis pas trop un grand connaisseur, donc c'est possible que ça soit du Floyd période impots à payer... les voix me semblaient un peu fatiguées.


Ouais, c'est toujours le même doute avec ces gens-là, déjà qu'ils avaient leurs problèmes d'ego à régler... 



			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> Plus d'infos par des connaisseurs ? Moi vu le prix des CD, comme je l'ai déjà dit ici, j'attendrai encore un peu avant de racheter leur intégrale


 
Oui... tout pareil...  



			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> Voir la fiche complète par là


 
Merci pour le lien et pour ton avis. 


Je vais me repasser "Blow" de GHINZU. Afin de me faire une opinion et de dire à ma collègue qui me l'a prêté ce que j'en pense.
Allez, zou! Un p'tit coup!


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

c'est la boite officielle...


----------



## IceandFire (5 Septembre 2005)

groupe trop peu connu...   :love:   i hope some news...soon...


----------



## yvos (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Burzum (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## KARL40 (5 Septembre 2005)

Je suis en pleine période reggae depuis un moment ...

Là c'est une sorte de "best of" très plaisant ....


----------



## alèm (5 Septembre 2005)

soirée entre Matoub Lounes et lamine Konté...

je crois que j'irais dire bonjour à d'autres peuplades par la suite mais là je suis en plein territoire de mon enfance...  en quartier kabylo-sénégalo-andalou...  (et aussi polono-portugo-franco-mélango-detouteparts)


----------



## MacEntouziast (5 Septembre 2005)

avec un verre de tsipouro


----------



## teo (5 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> soirée entre Matoub Lounes et lamine Konté...
> 
> je crois que j'irais dire bonjour à d'autres peuplades par la suite mais là je suis en plein territoire de mon enfance...  en quartier kabylo-sénégalo-andalou...  (et aussi polono-portugo-franco-mélango-detouteparts)



j'adore les mélanges...

Je passe de Pink Martini, ambiance tango rétro, à The Young Gods et Lucidogen.
Quand est-ce que ce groupe passera à Paris ?
La dernière fois j'étais encore à Genève et ils faisaient la première partie de Noir Désir 
Vivement que l'album sorte...
Ca fait un bail tout ça...


----------



## Berthold (5 Septembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Je ne l'ai jamais écouté cet album mais j'ai failli l'acheter plusieurs fois.
> Tu peux me dire ce que tu en penses?
> Merci d'avance.


Bien que la question ne me fût pas posée je me permets de donner mon avis de grand écouteur de Pink Floyd. Il s'agit d'un album dispensable. Comme Teo l'a déjà écrit, voix peu convaincantes, période musicalement un peu pauvre. C'est le deuxième double live qu'ils sortaient : un studio, un live.
Pour ceux qui aiment les solos de guitare de Guilmour, il y a quand même quelques perles, Comfortably numb, en particulier, vaut le détour. Mais si on veut avoir une idée plus grande du groupe dernière formation, autant se payer _a division bell_ qui est plus abouti.





Ceci dit j'ai assisté aux concerts du Floyd à cette époque, groupe que j'avais systématiquement raté avant le split de 83, et je dois avouer que c'était du grand spectacle, beaucoup de plaisir, et l'écoute de ces albums me replonge dedans. Mais ça c'est empirique.


----------



## meldon (6 Septembre 2005)

Moi aujourd'hui ça a été:






la musique de kandukondain kandukondain





(le site est plutôt bien fait et on peut y télécharger des extraits ;-) )

et


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Nobody (6 Septembre 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Bien que la question ne me fût pas posée je me permets de donner mon avis de grand écouteur de Pink Floyd. Il s'agit d'un album dispensable. Comme Teo l'a déjà écrit, voix peu convaincantes, période musicalement un peu pauvre. C'est le deuxième double live qu'ils sortaient : un studio, un live.
> Pour ceux qui aiment les solos de guitare de Guilmour, il y a quand même quelques perles, Comfortably numb, en particulier, vaut le détour. Mais si on veut avoir une idée plus grande du groupe dernière formation, autant se payer _a division bell_ qui est plus abouti.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Deux avis valant mieux qu'un - d'autant plus que le tien corrobore celui de Téo - je te remercie de l'avoir donné. Je dépenserai mes sousous pour une autre galette. J'emprunterai simplement Pulse à la médiathèque. 

Division Bell, il y a longtemps que je ne l'ai plus écouté, je vais tenter de le retrouver, tiens, bonne idée. On a des trucs qui trainent, comme ça dans un coin, et auxquels on ne pensent plus...


----------



## IceandFire (6 Septembre 2005)

un album qui envoie du gros ...  :love:


----------



## Ti'punch (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## richard-deux (6 Septembre 2005)

En ce moment:


----------



## IceandFire (6 Septembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> un album qui envoie du gros ...  :love:


 la vache pourquoi je l'ai pas réécouté plutot  avec le café c'est génial !!!!


----------



## gKatarn (6 Septembre 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment:




Ben rien, trop de taf  :mouais:  :rose:


----------



## Patamach (6 Septembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> la vache pourquoi je l'ai pas réécouté plutot  avec le café c'est génial !!!!



Même avec le temps qui passe c'est toujours une bombe cet album.

A une epoque ou le rock etait en grande perte de vitesse, c'est cet album qui m'a redonné envie et passion pour les guitares.


----------



## teo (6 Septembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> J'emprunterai simplement Pulse à la médiathèque.
> 
> Division Bell, il y a longtemps que je ne l'ai plus écouté, je vais tenter de le retrouver, tiens, bonne idée. On a des trucs qui trainent, comme ça dans un coin, et auxquels on ne pensent plus...




_Note personnelle: il devient urgent de s'inscrire à la discothèque _


Allez une dédicace pour Meldon, toujours sur Last.FM
Thievery Corporation et _Lebanese Blonde_ sur _The Mirror Conspiracy_.


----------



## Patamach (6 Septembre 2005)

Pour la musique
et pour la pochette (je l'ai eu par un ami qui bosse dans la musique en avant premiere)


----------



## IceandFire (6 Septembre 2005)

je pense que mon enchainement est dans la continuité 




 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## gKatarn (6 Septembre 2005)

Ah vi, pas mal du tout... 


Au fait, grâce à ton :casse:, j'ai le Popol Staïle now


----------



## IceandFire (6 Septembre 2005)

Grand luxe Gk   là c'est starsailor album love is here...on calme un peu avant d'aller manger


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Septembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> un album qui envoie du gros ...  :love:




:love:....super choix....j'adore....j'ai d'ailleurs bien du le citer 4/5 fois ici....il est excellent...
tout comme le suivant....

pour continuer.....mets ça:


----------



## Patamach (6 Septembre 2005)

histoire de planner un peu cet am
2 classiques, 2 tueries, 2 styles opposés mais complémentaires.


----------



## macarel (6 Septembre 2005)

A ce moment: Billy Cobham avec "Spectrum". ça va bien avec mes p***n de tableaux Exel :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Septembre 2005)

Acheté après l'avoir écouté sur une borne à la FNAC.


----------



## MacEntouziast (6 Septembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Acheté après l'avoir écouté sur une borne à la FNAC.


C'st quoi? c'est quoi? c'est quoi ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Septembre 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> C'st quoi? c'est quoi? c'est quoi ?




C'est bien


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Septembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien




et c'est le principal....


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et c'est le principal....



Quel film génial


----------



## teo (6 Septembre 2005)

_18 and over_ de Benjamin Diamond sur _Strange attitude_


C'est le minimum.


----------



## Burzum (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## yvos (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Septembre 2005)

The Beatles - "Hey Jude" :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Septembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Quel film génial



Cognez-vous le bouquin... un des chocs irrémédiables de mon adolescence...  :love:  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Cognez-vous le bouquin... un des chocs irrémédiables de mon adolescence...  :love:  :love:




deja que le film est marquant (Jennyfer....que tu es sublime et troublante...)
"livre a proscrire pour les plus sensibles".....
en tout cas, un véritable chef d'oeuvre....:love:....
je reconnais une fois de plus le grand connaisseur en chef d'oeuvre....


----------



## puregeof (7 Septembre 2005)

Il parait que Lou Reed aurait enfermé pendant plusieurs heures des enfants dans un placard pour obtenir des pleurs qui sonnent vrais sur "The Kids" :hein:
Malgré ça, attention ! pur chef-d'oeuvre.


----------



## olibox (7 Septembre 2005)

bonjour,
pour cette journée de ouf (enfin pour ma pomme), je commence avec ca :
et après un Dead Kennedys... ou plusieurs a voir


----------



## Ti'punch (7 Septembre 2005)

rien de tel pour commencer la journée en douceur et trouverdu soleil là où il n'y en a pas   :love:


----------



## IceandFire (7 Septembre 2005)

the first hits of Elvis Presley ... :style: years !  :love:


----------



## Burzum (7 Septembre 2005)

Best of the best :


----------



## purestyle (7 Septembre 2005)

un dvd, peut être l'expérience la plus rock'n'roll jamais faite :


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Septembre 2005)

Là, tout de suite, une énorme merde... Mais quand je dis énorme, je veux dire énorme...
Une pure daube, une vraie. D'ailleurs je viens de foutre le CD à la poubelle... :affraid:


----------



## IceandFire (7 Septembre 2005)

:love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## gKatarn (7 Septembre 2005)

Ferme la bouche


----------



## gKatarn (7 Septembre 2005)

Là, c'est Josh Stone - Soul sessions


----------



## IceandFire (7 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ferme la bouche



oh non pourquoi !!!????    :love:    :love:    :love:    :bebe:


----------



## gKatarn (7 Septembre 2005)

Ben pask'elle chante faux, qu'imaginais-tu ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Septembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:





pourquoi cette photo me fait penser a des tonnes de choses, mais pas a la chanson......


----------



## MACcossinelle (7 Septembre 2005)

maintenant :


----------



## IceandFire (7 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben pask'elle chante faux, qu'imaginais-tu ?



la même chose que toi en pire    :love:




elle est quand même canon ©  la Britney  :love:


----------



## yvos (7 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi cette photo me fait penser a des tonnes de choses, mais pas a la chanson......


 
tiens, moi aussi je pensais aux plombages dentaires  

sinon, je m'apprete à subir un petit "Come to daddy" d'Aphex twin


----------



## Burzum (7 Septembre 2005)

Christian Death
Sex & Drugs & Jesus Christ


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Septembre 2005)

Là c'est "It's Oh So Quiet" repris par Björk :love:


----------



## Burzum (7 Septembre 2005)

Et juste après Christian Death :


----------



## IceandFire (7 Septembre 2005)

tata francine  :love: Björk  :love:


----------



## purestyle (7 Septembre 2005)

je vais aller voir The Parisians en concert tout à l'heure au Marquis, c'est dingue mais sans même les avoir entendu j'ai une tonne de préjugés sur eux genre Strokes/Spandauballet/quartierupin/jeunesbranleurshabillétendance...

je sais c'est mal et je suis méchant




PS : pour ceux qui captent pas la relation entre les Strokes et Spandau Ballet, et bien ils se sont tous rencontrés et on décidé de faire un groupe dans les mêmes écoles ultraselectives Suisse pour enfants de millionaires, ceci à 20 ans d'écart.


----------



## IceandFire (7 Septembre 2005)

ça ç'est de l'info


----------



## Berthold (8 Septembre 2005)




----------



## MACcossinelle (8 Septembre 2005)

*Maintenant :*_julie de Mano Solo_ :


*



*​


----------



## teo (8 Septembre 2005)

_Antistar_ de Massive Attack sur _100th window_


Si j'osais...


J'espérerai un nouvel album pour bientôt 


Mais je me fais pas d'illusions...


MA a toujours accouché en douleur et en lenteur   




> *Antistar*
> Can you lick my wounds please
> Can you make it numb
> And kill the pain like cortizone
> ...


----------



## teo (8 Septembre 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> je vais aller voir The Parisians en concert tout à l'heure au Marquis, c'est dingue mais sans même les avoir entendu j'ai une tonne de préjugés sur eux genre Strokes/Spandauballet/quartierupin/jeunesbranleurshabillétendance...
> 
> je sais c'est mal et je suis méchant
> 
> ...




Ziggy Bowie est de la partie ? 

ça me fait penser soudain à Smoke on the water, Montreux ne doit pas être loin...

A part ça là c'est un tout autre niveau...
_Love Missile F111 (Extended Version)_ de Sigue Sigue Sputnik. Le pire coup marketing... allez... de la fin des années 80. Les escroqueries, y'a eu pire depuis 
Allez spécial pour  Pitch'


après je me réjouis, y'a Johnny Cash, Client, Daho, Adonis...


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Septembre 2005)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Septembre 2005)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> Christian Death
> Sex & Drugs & Jesus Christ


 
Petite préférence pour "Only theater of pain" ...  :style:


----------



## GreenC4U (8 Septembre 2005)

bonjour,
je suis une toute nouvelle ici,
mais puis-je vous proposé un son sympas...
Enneri Blaka 
vous pouvez trouver une chanson gratuite sur leur site
www.enneriblaka.com


----------



## teo (8 Septembre 2005)

bienvenue GreenC4U !
meric pour le lien et reviens régulièrement par ici 

Sinon, j'adore ton avatar... fmurr rulez...



Là c'est Mass Hysteria avec Attracteurs étrangères sur  le CD Rock Sound 27, y'a bien longtemps...
Péchu le titre :love: 

Après, un morceau pour se souvenir de mes premières soirées.
Falco et _Rock me Amadeus_. pur son de ces années là


----------



## IceandFire (8 Septembre 2005)

:love: :style:


----------



## IceandFire (8 Septembre 2005)

je rajoute que c'est JOY DIVISION .....  album CLOSER  .... et que ce n'est pas très joyeux  ....
Mais tellement "darkement" bon  ....


----------



## gKatarn (8 Septembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> je rajoute que c'est JOY DIVISION .....  album CLOSER  .... et que ce n'est pas très joyeux  ....



Non, même que le chanteur s'est pendu


----------



## IceandFire (8 Septembre 2005)

voui    ... à 24 ans... il fesait des crises d'épilepsie... 
en pleine gloire....  ....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Septembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> je rajoute que c'est JOY DIVISION .....  album CLOSER  .... et que ce n'est pas très joyeux  ....
> Mais tellement "darkement" bon  ....


 
*GRAND ALBUM...*


----------



## gKatarn (8 Septembre 2005)

Tiens, un MIB


----------



## Bassman (8 Septembre 2005)

Cet AM pour pas trop choquer les grosses huiles qui sont dans mon dos j'ai choisis un p'tit dream theater : Scene from a memory :love:


----------



## lumai (8 Septembre 2005)

Le General De Gaulle Dans La Cinquieme Dimension : l'appel du 18 juin revu par Arthur H


----------



## alèm (8 Septembre 2005)

My Bloody Valentine "you made me realise" version live à fond sur les Altec lansing 621 pour faire plaisir à mes voisins et à mes souvenirs de jeunesse (merci pour les acouphènes kevin !  )

MBV, vous connaissez pas ? ah bon ? ré-écoutez la BO de "Lost in translation"


----------



## yvos (8 Septembre 2005)

[QUOTE='[MGZ] MBV, vous connaissez pas ? ah bon [/QUOTE]


rhôôoooooo l'autre, hé 


en ce moment, Diabologum


----------



## macmarco (8 Septembre 2005)

En ce moment :


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Septembre 2005)

ah?
t'ecoutes pas Tri Yann toi?


----------



## alèm (8 Septembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment :




rhaaaaaaaaaa me suis ré-écouté "Blue Valentines", "Whistlin' past the graveyard" et " Kentucky avenue" ainsi que "Cold cold cold ground", "Clap Hands" ces derniers jours... l'homme qui m'a introduit Marc Ribot et les membres et ex-membres des Lounge Lizards dans les veines... (et ça peut découler jusque Masada de John Zorn ou même Monsieur Fred Frith)

bref, une belle bande de new-yorkais d'adoptions avec lesquels j'ai parcouru la Big Apple.

note perso : revoir les films de Wang/Auster pour l'accordéon judéo-brooklynois des Waits. 

bon, bientôt un type que j'adore (David Krakauer) va chanter avec ma grande dame à moi : Iva Bittova... ça promet le mélange klezmero-brooklynois avec la tradition bouleversée morave-tzigane de la comédienne au violon.

yves : un type qui a Thurston en avatar connait forcément les expérimentations bruitistes de Kevin et ses amis.  d'ailleurs, tu dois connaitre le côté expérimental de Thurston quand il joue avec Loren Mazzacane Connors et ses amis Derek Bailey et Jean-Marc Montera (coucou monsieur Montera !)


----------



## macmarco (8 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ah?
> t'ecoutes pas Tri Yann toi?





Ca arrive, entre autres !


----------



## GreenC4U (8 Septembre 2005)

que pensez vous d'audioslave?


----------



## MacEntouziast (8 Septembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> je ne comprends pas l'engouement pour ce groupe  je ne vois vraiment pas !
> ça sent le déjà entendu et pas le meilleur
> donc bof je n'achèterai pas :mouais:


Comment dire ? plus que d'accord avec toi, la somme du moyen des deux groupes, ne donne pas du bon   
Comme dirait-il l'autre (...), j'me comprends


----------



## alèm (8 Septembre 2005)

narf






Thurston Moore (Sonic Youth)- Joan Jonas (artiste) - DJ Spooky D)


----------



## GreenC4U (8 Septembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> je ne comprends pas l'engouement pour ce groupe  je ne vois vraiment pas !
> ça sent le déjà entendu et pas le meilleur
> donc bof je n'achèterai pas :mouais:



en vérité j'aime juste rage et la puissance qu'ils arrivent à donner même avec un chanteur qui n'a rien a faire là.


----------



## yvos (8 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> narf
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:love: :love:


----------



## yvos (8 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Jean-Marc Montera (coucou monsieur Montera !)



je crois que c'est lui que j'ai vu en première partie de leur concert à l'Olympia il y a quelques temps   

c'était suite à la sortie de ça il me semble


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Septembre 2005)




----------



## yvos (8 Septembre 2005)

aller zou, je finis ça et au lit


----------



## Taho! (8 Septembre 2005)

à mon niveau, c'est du smart shuffle !


----------



## rv.herve (8 Septembre 2005)

Mimoun, fils de harki 
by Mickey 3D


----------



## Tangi (8 Septembre 2005)

Dans moins de deux semaines sortira ceci :







L'album de *Bloc party* "'Silent alarm" remixé... J'ai déjà entendu le remix du génialissime morceau "Banquet" à la radio... C'est de très bonne augure...

...


----------



## alèm (9 Septembre 2005)

tiens, j'ai cru voir passer un nom genre Christian Marclay... 

bon, après un bon Daniel darc, j'ai eu le droit à un gros Ground Zero "W-Jazz 1"...   

aie aie aie les oreilles !!


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Ti'punch (9 Septembre 2005)




----------



## yvos (9 Septembre 2005)

j'aime bien le dvd livré avec, et Delarue qui se fait exploser les lunettes aux victoires de la musique


----------



## Bassman (9 Septembre 2005)

Wooohooo ce soir je vais voir Merzhin en concert :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Ti'punch (9 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> j'aime bien le dvd livré avec, et Delarue qui se fait exploser les lunettes aux victoires de la musique



c'est trop fort c'est clair... j'adore la tete de taupe que ça lui fait 
et pis quand mathias s'explose dans les sieges ... que du bonheur!


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Septembre 2005)

"What a wonderful world" - Louis Amstrong :love:


----------



## gKatarn (9 Septembre 2005)

Tu dis çà paske c'est ton aniv' aujourd'hui ?  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Septembre 2005)

Oui et non, j'aime bien ces vieilles chansons un peu melancoliques


----------



## gKatarn (9 Septembre 2005)

"Georgia" aussi par Mr R. Charles


----------



## Ti'punch (9 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Septembre 2005)




----------



## gKatarn (9 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Metallica Reload...



pourquoi quand un film ou un disque ce prenome Reload, c'est une daube....?....


----------



## gKatarn (9 Septembre 2005)

J'aime pô Matrix, reloaded ou pas  
Et pis, t'as pas de goût


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> J'aime pô Matrix, reloaded ou pas
> Et pis, t'as pas de goût




mouais....moi non plus....mais pour le gout, je ne serais trop te conseiller d'ecouter celui-là...


----------



## gKatarn (9 Septembre 2005)

Oui, mais tu prêches un convaincu là


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais tu prêches un convaincu là



bon, faudrait savoir, bon gout ou pas bon gout...........
bravo, maintenant, j'ai les nerfs....


----------



## teo (9 Septembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

>


Faut que je l'achète.
Ils en ont fait du chemin depuis qu'ils sont partis de chez Noise Product Switzerland les zamis 
Je me ré écoutais Aïku encore avant hier et qu'est-ce qu'ils sont doués :love:



			
				Tangi a dit:
			
		

> L'album de Bloc party "'Silent alarm" remixé... J'ai déjà entendu le remix du génialissime morceau "Banquet" à la radio... C'est de très bonne augure...



Le remix est (était ?) dispo sur leur site et sur quelques autres gratuitement depuis quasiment 4 mois  J'arrive toujours pas à m'en écoeurer 

Là, c'est_Technlogicque park_ de Orbital sur _Blue Album_


----------



## IceandFire (9 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

>




Pareil !


----------



## guillaumeg82 (9 Septembre 2005)

un ptit    a sonnyboy ... moi j'écoute des trucs genres slipknot et system of a down ..... vous pouvez pas comprendre les pas-jeun's ....


----------



## IceandFire (9 Septembre 2005)

on enchaine...




  :love:


----------



## KARL40 (9 Septembre 2005)

Pour IceandFire : 

Arsenal .... n'importe quoi !!!  

Les seuls, les vrais  ...







Même en musique, ils sont meilleurs !!!


----------



## IceandFire (9 Septembre 2005)

mon coeur bat aussi pour cette équipe tu penses !!!   et Manchester et West ham tu t'en doutes   :love: ....


----------



## teo (9 Septembre 2005)

_Teenage Kicks_, The Undertones

un grand classique de _Quelle musique_ juste pour la petiote rebelle _du meilleur d'entre nous_, à qui on pense très fort


----------



## toys (9 Septembre 2005)

emilie simons


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Septembre 2005)

"Morgan de toi" - Renaud


----------



## MACcossinelle (9 Septembre 2005)

en aléatoire...




​ 




​ 







​


----------



## gKatarn (9 Septembre 2005)

guillaumeg82 a dit:
			
		

> j'écoute des trucs genres slipknot et system of a down ..... vous pouvez pas comprendre les pas-jeun's ....


Clair : j'ai vu Slipknot en première partie de Metallica l'année dernière au Parc des Princes... 

























Ben, je préfère Metallica


----------



## bompi (9 Septembre 2005)

Présentement, c'est "Cruising Attitude" de Dimitri From Paris. Sympa et bien plus cool que ses mix habituels.




Et après, il y aura "Organics", le dernier Laurent de Wilde : ça pulse !


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Septembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> on enchaine...
> :love:





presque.....


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2005)

Let's take our wine closer to the fireside 
No apologies, so much to say 
And there is no time 
There's a fairytale 
You never learned to read or write 
Oyster shell 
You never learned to look inside 

Take it from me 
He and I were winter bees 
I fell easily 
For visions I'd never see 

stardust falling from my halo 

See there's this fairytale 
You never learned to read or write 
Oyster Pearl 
You never cared to look inside 

I keep it clean 
Your fingers press my cheek 
You're not like me 
My duty speaks and it moves my feet 

You don't understand 
Just like the rock in my hand 
You don't understand 
Just like the rock in my hand 

There's a fairytale 
You never learned to read or write 
Oyster shell 
You never cared to look inside 
There's a fairytale 
You never learned to read or write 
Oyster shell 
You never learned to look inside 

Never cared to look inside 
Never cared, you never cared 
Never cared to look inside 
Never cared, you never cared 
Never cared to look inside 
Never cared, you never cared

Topley bird :love:
la music de la pub kenzo, avec la zolie japonaise et les coquelicots, pour ceux auxquel ca dit pas grand chose...


----------



## MacEntouziast (10 Septembre 2005)

guillaumeg82 a dit:
			
		

> un ptit    a sonnyboy ... moi j'écoute des trucs genres slipknot et system of a down ..... vous pouvez pas comprendre les pas-jeun's ....



C'est clair, nous on écoute de la pop légère :


----------



## FANREM (10 Septembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> en aléatoire...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ecoute un extrait du Dvd qui va sortir prochainement (le 19/9)
D'apres tout ce que j'ai pu en lire ici ou la, c'est un achat indispensable, et sans aucun doute, le meilleur concert jamais donné par un groupe francais
J'ai même vu une comparaison avec Nirvana, c'est tout dire


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> J'ecoute un extrait du Dvd qui va sortir prochainement (le 19/9)
> D'apres tout ce que j'ai pu en lire ici ou la, c'est un achat indispensable, et sans aucun doute, le meilleur concert jamais donné par un groupe francais
> J'ai même vu une comparaison avec Nirvana, c'est tout dire


 
lala... nirvana c'est de la crotte de bique a coté... 

y a un double album ("en public" si ma memoire est bonne) qui devrait sortir prochainement, il doit certainement accompagné le dvd lors de sa sortie... 
de tres bonnes critiques
"La raison : un mixage basé sur le son de scène, celui que les musiciens entendaient, et non celui de la salle" (cf telerama)

fin voila 
je suis pressé de l'ecouter...


----------



## FANREM (10 Septembre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> l
> 
> y a un double album ("en public" si ma memoire est bonne) qui devrait sortir prochainement, il doit certainement accompagné le dvd lors de sa sortie... .



un peit 
lien ici


----------



## richard-deux (10 Septembre 2005)

Aux Fans de Radiohead, personne n'aime cet album?
Où bien suis-je le seul? :rose: 






Perso, j'ai un faible pour Kid A. :love:


----------



## yvos (10 Septembre 2005)

un peu d'énergie..


----------



## richard-deux (10 Septembre 2005)

En ce moment:






J'ai découvert ce groupe sur Canal en live.
Pas mal.


----------



## KARL40 (10 Septembre 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> J'ecoute un extrait du Dvd qui va sortir prochainement (le 19/9)
> D'apres tout ce que j'ai pu en lire ici ou la, c'est un achat indispensable, et sans aucun doute, le meilleur concert jamais donné par un groupe francais
> J'ai même vu une comparaison avec Nirvana, c'est tout dire



L'achat est effectivement indispensable mais pour ceux qui ont vu le concert diffusé sur Canal+, c'est le même avec des chansons en plus.
Perso je préférais nettement leur concert d'avant, beaucoup plus électriques et rageurs (voir la K7 vidéo avec les concerts de Paris - La cigale et de Lyon - Le transbordeur). La période correspondant aux albums "du ciment sous les plaines" et "Tostaky". On pouvait encore les voir dans des "petites salles" (genre Bataclan ou Olympia) et à chaque fois une grande claque ...
Faut dire qu'ils avaient eux-même pris une baffe en voyant FUGAZI, qui les a fortement impressionné et influencé au point d'aller bosser avec Ted Niceley.


PS : Et puis un truc qui me gonfle, c'est les superlatifs "meilleur album 2005", "meilleur concert" ...
C'est de la connerie marketing ! 
C'est pas une compétition, c'est de la musique ....


----------



## IceandFire (10 Septembre 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Aux Fans de Radiohead, personne n'aime cet album?
> Où bien suis-je le seul? :rose:
> 
> 
> ...




vous me tapez pas si je vous dis que je l'ai pas encore...
 :rose:    :rateau:   

ça vaut le coup d'oreille ?  :love:


----------



## yvos (10 Septembre 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Faut dire qu'ils avaient eux-même pris une baffe en voyant FUGAZI, qui les a fortement impressionné et influencé au point d'aller bosser avec Ted Niceley.




 :love: 

faut dire que des baffes, ils en distribuent beaucoup


----------



## Burzum (10 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Avril-VII (10 Septembre 2005)

Lacuna Coil





Within Temptation





Nightwish

Et puis s'en vont


----------



## Burzum (10 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Burzum (10 Septembre 2005)




----------



## IceandFire (10 Septembre 2005)

ah mes ptits écossais   :love:


----------



## Berthold (10 Septembre 2005)

C'est pas pour faire tache mais en ce moment c'est




Surtout pour _Le petit vieux du square St-Lambert_ et _La bête immonde_.


----------



## phil.17 (10 Septembre 2005)

le dernier Louise Attaque
so good


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Septembre 2005)

How Fortunate The Man With None


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Septembre 2005)

Depuis deux heures ; l'intégrale de VIVE LA FETE , en boucle... besoin de légèreté un brin désabusée... Des besoins qui ne s'expliquent pas....


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Septembre 2005)

_"Jolene"_ et _"One More Cup Of Coffee"_ des *White Stripes* en boucle... Je raffole, mais à ce rythme là, je risque de vite m'en lasser...


----------



## bompi (11 Septembre 2005)

Pour un site (vaguement) porté sur la technologie, ça manque fichtrement de machines, sapristi !

Alors après s'être aiguisé les dents à nouveau sur ce brave Dimitri From Paris "Cruising Attitude"





on passe à un (vieux ?) David Holmes dégotté sur iTMS "Let's get Killed"





et avant le somme, des mix vigoureux et inspirés de morceaux de System 7 "System Express"


----------



## MacEntouziast (11 Septembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Pour un site (vaguement) porté sur la technologie, ça manque fichtrement de machines, sapristi !



Tu veux des machines ?? en voici, et pas des moindres !!!


----------



## Malow (11 Septembre 2005)

sortie de péniche....de boîte sur une péniche !!! aux platines Dj Jul'z, Jerome Pacman....terrible...allez je vais me coucher......


----------



## AOSTE (11 Septembre 2005)

Bonne nuit Malow


----------



## Kreck (11 Septembre 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Aux Fans de Radiohead, personne n'aime cet album?
> Où bien suis-je le seul? :rose:
> 
> 
> ...


Oui, j'adore !
Kid A, Amnesiac, OK Computer, que du bonheur   
J'aime moins Pablo Honey et The Bends...


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Septembre 2005)

Kreck a dit:
			
		

> Oui, j'adore !
> Kid A, Amnesiac, OK Computer, que du bonheur
> J'aime moins Pablo Honey et The Bends...




pour moi, Hail to the thief n'est pas mon preferé...
je lui prefere aisement , Kid A ou Ok Computer....
sinon, a part the bend, je les aime tous sans l'ensemble...:love:....


----------



## Kreck (11 Septembre 2005)

J'aime bien ça en ce moment...


----------



## Kreck (11 Septembre 2005)

Et ça aussi ...


----------



## IceandFire (11 Septembre 2005)

the shins Oh, Inverted World... frais sympa...  pourtant américain


----------



## Kreck (11 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pour moi, Hail to the thief n'est pas mon preferé...
> je lui prefere aisement , Kid A ou Ok Computer....
> sinon, a part the bend, je les aime tous sans l'ensemble...:love:....





Oui, c'est vrai que "hail to the thief" n'est pas aussi riche que "ok computer" "amnesiac" ou "kid a", mais il ne faut pas bouder son plaisir, c'est tout de même un très bon disque


----------



## kisco (11 Septembre 2005)

ces dernières semaines je suis en boucle avec :

Gustav 
Charlotte parfois :love: 
Dionysos


----------



## richard-deux (11 Septembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> vous me tapez pas si je vous dis que je l'ai pas encore...
> :rose:    :rateau:
> 
> ça vaut le coup d'oreille ?  :love:


Je pense que "hail to the thief" est indispensable.  

Comme le dit Kreck:" il ne faut pas bouder son plaisir, c'est tout de même un très bon disque".

Sinon, un ami m'a prêté un album de reprise en musique classique.
C'est assez étrange mais les compositions sont fidèles aux originales.

Honnêtement, je ne l'aurais pas acheté mais c'est à découvrir.


----------



## IceandFire (11 Septembre 2005)

oué le string quartet ne fait que des reprises : the smiths, bjork,metalica etc...   ya des trucs sympa en effet


----------



## IceandFire (11 Septembre 2005)

j'ai celui des smiths moi  :love: ....


----------



## IceandFire (11 Septembre 2005)

j'ai envie de découvrir ce groupe...
enfin la demoiselle chanteuse  :love: ....
elle est ravissante... :love:


----------



## richard-deux (11 Septembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> oué le string quartet ne fait que des reprises : the smiths, bjork,metalica etc...   ya des trucs sympa en effet



The Smiths?  

J'aimerais bien entendre cela. 

Sinon, c'est vrai que ces albums de reprises en classique font un peu "gadget".  

Enfin pour être un fan de Bowie, j'ai acheté, qu'en même, les albums de Low et "Heroes" Symphony par Philip Glass.  :rose:


----------



## IceandFire (11 Septembre 2005)

oué t'as l'impression que Morrissey est mort  ... ca fait bizarre...  sinon ya de belles reprises parfois dans ce genre de concept ...


----------



## teo (11 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> un peu d'énergie..



oulah... vous attaquez trop fort ce matin  :sleep:  moi je me réveille à peine et j'ai un peu de mal alors je laisse iTunes qui me fait un départ tranquille, je lui ai rien demandé...

Pour ce qui est de Radiohead, j'ai ma préférence à _OK Computer_ mais _Hail to_ est un bon album, allez juste après je me le met 


_Friday On My Mind_ de David Bowie sur _Pin-ups_

_Good luck Mr. Gorsky_ de Transglobal Underground sur [/I]Psychic karaoke_

A Sunday Kind Of Love de Ella Fitzgerald sur BD Jazz, Ella Fitzgerald

Un Águila Imperial with Manolo Sanlúcar de Porrina de Badajoz sur Café Madrid

Saudade de Etienne Daho sur Paris ailleurs

Killing me softly with his song de Shirley Bassey sur Shirley Bassey

et hop
j'aime particulièrement çuilà Myxomatosis (Judge, jury & executioner) il commencera la série_


----------



## purestyle (11 Septembre 2005)




----------



## richard-deux (11 Septembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> j'ai envie de découvrir ce groupe...
> enfin la demoiselle chanteuse  :love: ....
> elle est ravissante... :love:



Je ne connais que de nom mais j'ignore le style de musique de Within Temptation.  

Sinon, un album à découvrir, mais pas vraiment indispensable, sauf pour les fans de chansons sombres :

Antony and the Johnsons/ I Am a Bird Now


----------



## richard-deux (11 Septembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> oué t'as l'impression que Morrissey est mort  ... ca fait bizarre...  sinon ya de belles reprises parfois dans ce genre de concept ...



En gros, cela mérite le détour.  
Tiens, pour info, Morrissey serait en studio pour un nouvel album.


----------



## IceandFire (11 Septembre 2005)

je sais  merci  :love: ...


----------



## chokobelle (11 Septembre 2005)

Supersystem - _Always never again_

Un peu genre The Rapture


----------



## IceandFire (11 Septembre 2005)

The shins ... le dernier album...très bon  :style: "chutes too narrow"


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Septembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> j'ai celui des smiths moi  :love: ....



J'ai tous les albums de reprise des Smiths ... par Morissey : c'est pas mal mais en moins bien en l'absence de Johny


----------



## Darth_Vador (11 Septembre 2005)

Epica "consign to oblivion"
Que du bonheur la voix de la chanteuse est tellement émouvante






N'hésitez pas à aller faire un tour sur le site officiel
http://www.epica.nl/


----------



## teo (11 Septembre 2005)

Neuf minutes quarante-huit secondes de plaisir.

_French kiss (Original Underground Mix)_,  *Lil Louis* sur le maxi 







_Si tout pouvait être aussi long et bon que ce morceau là_


----------



## bompi (11 Septembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Neuf minutes quarante-huit secondes de plaisir.
> 
> _French kiss (Original Underground Mix)_,  *Lil Louis* sur le maxi
> 
> ...



Ah la la la ... C'est bien vrai (sigh)

je suis repassé à la case David Holmes "Let's Get Killed", ce qui semble indiqué après avoir relu un bout de JPManchette.

C'est groovy et moelleux ... Entre nu-jazz et électro, avec des réminiscences de films, de musiques variées. Bref, le pied !


----------



## yvos (11 Septembre 2005)

tout en douceur


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Septembre 2005)

Ellen Allien "Thrills" - "The Brain is Lost"


----------



## IceandFire (11 Septembre 2005)

Darth_Vador a dit:
			
		

> Epica "consign to oblivion"
> Que du bonheur la voix de la chanteuse est tellement émouvante
> 
> 
> ...



c'est fait  on dirait abba en plus nerveux


----------



## IceandFire (11 Septembre 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ellen Allien "Thrills" - "The Brain is Lost"




moué   bof bof les critiques en fesait des tonnes...je suis déçu.... :sick:


----------



## teo (11 Septembre 2005)

_Let's go up_, un vieux *Diana Ross*, sur Greatests hits (The RCA Years)

Dirty Diana forever 


et là _Amalie Geht Mit 'nem Gummikavalier_, de *Max Raabe & Palast Orchester* sur _Palast Orchester, mit seinem Sänger Max Raabe_
:love: c'est terrible  j'ai acheté chez un soldeur à Düsseldorf, une vraie merveille de kitscherie sirupeuse kabaret style


----------



## bompi (11 Septembre 2005)

Hé hé ... "Junger Mann im Frühling"   Galopin, va !! (mdr)

Vraiment grâtinée la pochette. En fait, c'est ton côté Draco Malfoy qui prend le dessus   !
P***n, la rigolade ! J'en peux plus, là ! Aaaaarrrghhh !

Teufel, wo ist meinem Wand !


----------



## supermoquette (11 Septembre 2005)

moi là j'ai enregistré les jeux de mots pitoyables de pascal77 sur un fond rap, puis j'ai enlevé ces jeux de mots de merde, ça sonne bien


----------



## lumai (11 Septembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> et là _Amalie Geht Mit 'nem Gummikavalier_, de *Max Raabe & Palast Orchester* sur _Palast Orchester, mit seinem Sänger Max Raabe_
> :love: c'est terrible  j'ai acheté chez un soldeur à Düsseldorf, une vraie merveille de kitscherie sirupeuse kabaret style



D'ailleurs au passage, Merci à Ice de me l'avoir fait découvrir ! :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Septembre 2005)




----------



## supermoquette (11 Septembre 2005)

:mouais:


----------



## yvos (11 Septembre 2005)

Labradford?


----------



## rezba (11 Septembre 2005)

At this moment :


----------



## supermoquette (11 Septembre 2005)

l'est toujours vivante luky ?


----------



## rezba (11 Septembre 2005)

vivi. J'lai vue cet été.


----------



## Nobody (11 Septembre 2005)

*Donna Mia*

_(E. Roda-Gil / A. Branduardi)_

Le flot de ton corsage
Où tout mon désir nage
Et tes doigts de caresse
Qui habillent les fêtes
Je te reconnais toute, Donna Mia...
Les pleurs, le passé les enlève
Je t'ai suivie dans l'eau des songes
Et sans te voir je te regarde, Donna Mia...
Tes deux mains de musique
Récoltent des surprises
Mi-pêches, mi-cerises
La terre que tu caresses
Fleurit de fruits étranges, Donna Mia...
Et sans te voir, je te regarde
Sans la fatigue des gens qui doutent
Sans la douleur des gens qui luttent, Donna Mia...
Ton regard me sourit
En fermant mes blessures
Tu m'ouvres et je regarde
La prison de tes voiles
Et sans la voir, je chante, Donna Mia...
J'ai maintenant perdu mes doutes
Mes souvenirs de froid, de corde,
Dans tes fruits je suis venu mordre, Donna Mia...



.


----------



## IceandFire (11 Septembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

>



un groupe de peintre ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Labradford?



mi media naranja


----------



## Avril-VII (11 Septembre 2005)




----------



## bompi (11 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> At this moment :



 Quel beau choix ...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Septembre 2005)

Miles Davis ,the complete Jack Johnson sessions (début des 70's)...
elb: Dave Holland
dm:Jack de Johnette
g:John McLaughlin
elp:Keith Jarrett 
entre autres...
monstrueux...


----------



## Burzum (11 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Septembre 2005)

I Monster....depuis Shawn of the dead, il y a 4 mois, je bloque sur Blue Wrath....quelque chose de terrible...:love:.....







ne pas se fier a la pochette....c'est de l'electro tres sage....


----------



## teo (12 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> I Monster....depuis Shawn of the dead, il y a 4 mois, je bloque sur Blue Wrath....quelque chose de terrible...:love:.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Je confirme... ça passe régulièrement quand je suis sur Last.FM et c'est bcp plus sage que la pochette ne le laisse supposer... A gouter et prière de se resservir 

Je devrais être couché et c'est les dernières secondes de la session de nov 2004 du Mix de Jondi & Spesh et maintenant c'est *Tostaky [Télépopmusik mix]* de Noir Désir sur _One trip one noise_
Décidemment, c'est terriblement excellent, à l'idée du DVD qui va sortir, je me réjouis comme d'autres


----------



## toys (12 Septembre 2005)

le pod cast de chez mac g n°5


----------



## garfield (12 Septembre 2005)

Saez, katagena


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2005)

the smashing pumpkins : x.y.u.



(haha, je l'utilise jamais ce smiley... )


----------



## MACcossinelle (12 Septembre 2005)

Au Réveil...: :sleep:

_Marlène_ de Noir désir 
_In the death car_ d'Iggy Pop/Goran Bergovic...


----------



## Darth_Vador (12 Septembre 2005)

Le matin ça détend


----------



## IceandFire (12 Septembre 2005)

OASIS DEFINITELY MAYBE a donf  :love: ... :style:


----------



## garfield (12 Septembre 2005)

Camille, vertige


----------



## Ti'punch (12 Septembre 2005)




----------



## garfield (12 Septembre 2005)

Muse, Apocalypse please


----------



## richard-deux (12 Septembre 2005)

Tout chaud.
Une bonne suite a The Ideal Crash. :love: 






 

Pour info aux fans de dEUS, ils seront en live à Canal+ dans la semaine du 26 septembre et en live sur France Inter le 20 septembre. 

Et


----------



## toto (12 Septembre 2005)

ils reviennent pour notre plus grand bonheur:


----------



## Ti'punch (12 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (12 Septembre 2005)

les merde de W9


----------



## Ti'punch (12 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (12 Septembre 2005)

Il pleut...


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Septembre 2005)

"Under The Bridge" - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## iKool (12 Septembre 2005)

Dans ma Benz Benz Benz...
NTM.


----------



## garfield (12 Septembre 2005)

U2, Angel of Harlem...trop mythique ce groupe!


----------



## Kreck (12 Septembre 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Tout chaud.
> Une bonne suite a The Ideal Crash. :love:
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, dEUS bon disque  :love: 
On peut s'inscrire à leur "black session" sur le site de Bernard lenoir sur France Inter, le concert à lieu le 20/09, je crois.
http://www.radiofrance.fr/chaines/france-inter01/emissions/lenoir/


----------



## Bassman (12 Septembre 2005)

Retour aux sources ce soir : 

Metallica - Symphonic and Metallica


----------



## ederntal (12 Septembre 2005)

Juste, au cas ou si il y a des fans, SINEAD O CONNOR sera a paris, à l'olympia, le 12 nov... AAAAH J'EN REVE!!!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2005)

Massive Attack, Unfinished Symphony


----------



## MacEntouziast (12 Septembre 2005)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> Massive Attack, Unfinished Symphony


Peut-être  _Sympathy_  ?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (12 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être  _Sympathy_  ?


 :rose: Oups! J'm'a trompé


----------



## yvos (12 Septembre 2005)

*Bande de punaises*   :rateau:


----------



## Ti'punch (12 Septembre 2005)




----------



## teo (12 Septembre 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> (...)Pour info aux fans de dEUS, ils seront en live à Canal+ dans la semaine du 26 septembre et en live sur France Inter le 20 septembre.
> 
> (...)



Et moi on m'a détourné du repas parisien de septembre, on m'invite à les découvrir ce jeudi, donc

Merci Freelancer 


Là sinon une bonne sélection pour la soirée:

*Crispy Bacon* de Laurent Garnier sur _Excess Luggage 004 (Mix at the Rex Club)_

*Safe from harm (Andy Morris & Stuart Crichton vocal mix - Radio edit)* de Narcotic Thrust sur _Safe from harm (Single)_

*Lights On* de Mount Sims sur _Wild light_ This boy is the magic number :love:

*American life (Peter Rauhofer's American Anthem Part 1)* de Madonna sur _American Life [Maxi]_


----------



## Freelancer (12 Septembre 2005)

Découvert ici même, I Monster, electro-pop (deux des morceaux ont servi pour des pubs)... Malgré une pochette que je trouve absolument hideuse. Et puis Blondie :love: :love: :love: Et un peu de Madonna (la reprise de "I want you" produite par Massive Attack :love: )


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Septembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> *Lights On* de Mount Sims sur _Wild light_ This boy is the magic number :love:



C'est comment ? C'est bien ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2005)

_Bachelorette_ de Björk


----------



## Freelancer (12 Septembre 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Juste, au cas ou si il y a des fans, SINEAD O CONNOR sera a paris, à l'olympia, le 12 nov... AAAAH J'EN REVE!!!



j'ai plutôt lâché, mais "Am i Not Your Girl", quelle merveille: une sélection parfaite, une production et des arrangements incroyables, les vocaux à tomber à la renverse. Un album vraiment bouleversant pour les amateurs de jazz vocal "moderne". Bon j'arrête là, je commence à faire mon Drucker.


----------



## teo (13 Septembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> C'est comment ? C'est bien ?




arf...


Oui. Trop bien. Trop trop bien. Faudra que j'envoie des chocolats au blogueur  qui me l'a fait découvrir 
Ca va faire des boites en fin d'année 

_Pour Mount Sims, s'il passait par ici, je dirais pas non pour une after avec, juste pour mater...._​

Sinon là on ne rigole pas (trop), c'est Cloclo avec _Les lundis au soleil_

Ca fait pas de mal après cette journée particulièrement difficile


----------



## IceandFire (13 Septembre 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Juste, au cas ou si il y a des fans, SINEAD O CONNOR sera a paris, à l'olympia, le 12 nov... AAAAH J'EN REVE!!!




+ 2  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Septembre 2005)




----------



## puregeof (13 Septembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Et moi on m'a détourné du repas parisien de septembre, on m'invite à les découvrir ce jeudi, donc




Tu es tout excusé alors  si j'avais su j'aurais sans doute aussi renoncé à la bouffe du 15.
Mes amitiés à Tom barman. Tu connais ses autres projets (Dead Man Ray, Magnus ou son album live avec Guy Van Nueten par exemple) ?
Tu passes nous voir après le concert nous raconter comment c'était ?


----------



## puregeof (13 Septembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

>


J'adore la version de Summer Kisses Winter Tears par Julee Cruise


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (13 Septembre 2005)

Pour m'accompagner dans mon sommeil:


----------



## puregeof (13 Septembre 2005)

Kreck a dit:
			
		

> Oui, dEUS bon disque  :love:
> On peut s'inscrire à leur "black session" sur le site de Bernard lenoir sur France Inter, le concert à lieu le 20/09, je crois.
> http://www.radiofrance.fr/chaines/france-inter01/emissions/lenoir/



Merci pour le lien  :love: 
Je me suis inscrit et je croise les doigts


----------



## garfield (13 Septembre 2005)

Aller!
Un petit chemical brothers, hey boy hey girls pour bien démarrer la journée et donner un bon rythme à mon petit déjeuner!!  

Bonne journée à tous!!See you later!!


----------



## IceandFire (13 Septembre 2005)

dave gahan paper monsters ... :style:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (13 Septembre 2005)

Trankil sound : Turin Brakes (Ether song)


----------



## Ti'punch (13 Septembre 2005)




----------



## richard-deux (13 Septembre 2005)

En ce moment:


----------



## AOSTE (13 Septembre 2005)

Je vous le conseil du pur Cubain


----------



## IceandFire (13 Septembre 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Je ne connais que de nom mais j'ignore le style de musique de Within Temptation.
> 
> ben je peux te le dire... c'est dla soupe   :love: encore un clone de evanescence...
> une jolie fille qui fait du métal romantique... avec des violons...
> mais ya pire...  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (13 Septembre 2005)

allez un bon coup de franz ferdinand  :love: ....


----------



## teo (13 Septembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

>



J'adore le film et la BO, c'est marrant tu as comme moi la version germanique, y'avait une version francophone à la pochette différente il me semble...

puregeof: Pour dEUs, je connais rien, donc faudra que tu m'en causes en after... seul truc, ça sera tard sans doute  we keep in touch by phone (MP)

iTunes me balance *Touch me* des 49ers, top souvenir...

Et là c'est *Ceremony* de NO sur _International_


----------



## teo (13 Septembre 2005)

Toujours sur le même cd, iT me passe *The Adversary* de _The Crime and the City Solution_, je sens que je vais prendre le relais du Mix de soirée et me passer le CD en entier  ... comme ça j'aurai aussi Julee Cruise et Neney Cherry  :love:


----------



## Freelancer (13 Septembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> allez un bon coup de franz ferdinand  :love: ....



ils m'ont accompagné pendant mon retour de beuverie, euh de fête dimanche matin.    Après un début de soirée dans un pub à écouter du Kylie Minogue (chercher l'erreur :rateau: ), et une nuit difficilement racontable, retour à la maison en braillant (on ne peut décemment pas appeler ça chanter) "oh well do you do you do you wanna oh well do you do you do you wanna wanna go".    Bref, plutôt addictif ce single :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (13 Septembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> ils m'ont accompagné pendant mon retour de beuverie, euh de fête dimanche matin.    Après un début de soirée dans un pub à écouter du Kylie Minogue (chercher l'erreur :rateau: ),[.............................]


 
Quouaaa?? Un debut de soirée dans un PUB ??? (Nan mais je rêve)...  

Sinon moi là c'est ça :


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Septembre 2005)

*Là je tombe en émoi*
devant cette galette d'Amon Tobin que je viens de découvrir après l'avoir dénichée hier dans les étagères d'un pote.

Comme à chaque fois la magie opère et je suis emmené cet univers si particulier dégagé par les disques de ce grand de la musique électronique. À chaque fois je me dis que celui que je découvre est le meilleur, une chose est sûre, ce type connait la constance dans l'excellence.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (13 Septembre 2005)

Je viens de découvrir la magnifique chanson _"Octopus"_ de *Syd Barrett* dans ce coffret explosif:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (13 Septembre 2005)

Tiens... la pochette fait très Pink Floyd .... le texte aussi d'ailleurs !!!


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (13 Septembre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Tiens... la pochette fait très Pink Floyd .... le texte aussi d'ailleurs !!!


 Petit bout d'histoire:

_"Syd Barrett et Roger Waters se connaissent depuis l'école. Tout comme David Gilmour, ils étudient dans le même lycée de Cambridge, en Angleterre.

En 1964, Roger Waters rencontre Nick Mason et Rick Wright. Ensemble, ils forment un groupe, Sigma 6, qui change souvent de nom avant de trouver son appellation définitive en 1965, sous l'impulsion de Syd Barrett qui les rejoint. Ce sera donc Pink Floyd. C'est en fait l'association des prénoms de deux musiciens: Pinkney Anderson et Floyd Council...

Pink Floyd va très vite entrer dans l'histoire du rock mondial. Dès 1967, le premier album, The Piper At The Gates Of Dawn est un succès et son principal architecte en est Barrett.

Ce dernier frôle le génie alors qu'il est complètement assommé par la drogue, au point de ne plus être capable d'aligner deux mots d'affilée... L'année suivante, il quitte le groupe pour partir en solo puis... en psychiatrie !"_


----------



## Berthold (13 Septembre 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de découvrir la magnifique chanson _"Octopus"_ de *Syd Barrett* dans ce coffret explosif:


Je ne connaissais pas ce coffret. Il vient de sortir ? Bizarre quand même qu'ils (qui, d'ailleurs ?) l'aient appelé _*Crazy diamonds*_, qui fait référence à Wish you were here. Justement Barrett était passé voir ses potes au studio d'enregistrement pendant qu'il travillaient l'album, et il semble (légende ?) qu'il n'ait pas été tendre avec leur création, laissant entendre qu'ils étaient tombés dans la variété..._(NB)_
Il semblerait aussi, ça fait beaucoup de conditionnel, mais, hein, je n'y étais pas, que les autres ne l'ont pas immédiatement reconnu quand il s'est pointé. Bref ça fait pas que des références positives pour choisir un titre pareil... 

(NB Je précise que moi, j'adore WYWH :love: )


----------



## IceandFire (13 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Burzum (13 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Fulvio (13 Septembre 2005)

Le dernier Frank Black






En attendant un nouveau Pixies, une douceur signée par leur leader, qui n'évoque que de loin ses efforts précédents (que ce soit les Pixies, les Catholics ou en solo). Un album d'americana "roots", nashvillien, un peu country, un peu soul, un peu variété, mais pas soupe pour autant. Le bonhomme prouve encore une fois qu'il est un songwriter digne de ce nom.


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Septembre 2005)

Arno "Chic et pas cher" de l'album du même nom


----------



## yvos (13 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Septembre 2005)




----------



## KARL40 (13 Septembre 2005)

Morceaux courts et paroles cyniques ... Que du bon !

 :love:


----------



## puregeof (14 Septembre 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Petit bout d'histoire:
> 
> _"Syd Barrett et Roger Waters se connaissent depuis l'école. Tout comme David Gilmour, ils étudient dans le même lycée de Cambridge, en Angleterre.
> 
> ...



L'histoire est exacte quoique incomplète, dès le premier succès des Floyd en 1967 (See Emily Play, repris notament par Bowie sur Pin-Ups en 1973) il pète un cable s'habillant d'abord en clochard, ensuite restant muet lors des interviews, pour enfin se cacher au fond de la scène durant les concerts et ne même plus accorder sa guitare. Dans le contexte psychédélique de l'époque, ça passait pour une attitude plutôt arty. Personne ne s'inquiète au départ. Cependant, la situation se dégrade petit à petit, si bien que, Roger Waters appelle un pote de Barett, David Gilmour, pour l'assister sur scène. Quelques mois plus tard, le groupe est contraint de mettre Barett, complètement à côté de ses pompes, sur la touches. Depuis lors il vivra en alternance entre un institut de psychiatrie et la maison de sa mère. Dans les 10 années qui suivirent, tout ce qui compte dans le monde du rock (les Floyd bien sûr, mais aussi Bowie, Nick Kent (LE critique du NME) Jimmy Page, Robert Wyatt, Brian Eno...) tentent de le faire sortir de son trou. Sans succès. Son cas est irrécupérable. 
Que s'est-il passé ?
Il semblerait que, déjà psychologiquement instable au départ, il vivait à l'époque (1967) chez un couple d'amis "Mad" Jock et "Mad" Sue. Ces derniers trouvaient très rigolo de lui verser tous les matins du LSD dans son café. Il aurait trippé pendant des mois sans s'en rendre compte et ne s'en serait jamais remis.


----------



## rv.herve (14 Septembre 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Morceaux courts et paroles cyniques ... Que du bon !
> 
> :love:



ca me rappelle le bon temps des pogo  
dans le même genre, j'ai assisté il y a quelques années au come back des Buzzcocks 
à l'Ancienne Belgique.
Excellent, je pensais voir d'honorables pères de famille déguisés en papys du rock martelant                                

"... BOREDOM ..." 

mais que nenni, j'en ai pris plein les oreilles  

QUANT A WIRE, INCLASSABLES & MECONNUS MAIS DEPOSITAIRES D'UN CERTAIN ESPRIT PUNK


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Septembre 2005)




----------



## teo (14 Septembre 2005)

*Girl Out Walking* de Neulander  sur _Smoke+Fire_

Parfait ce groupe.
J'en reparle aux amateurs d'électro froide et calme, tendance minimaliste, ce groupe est vraiment à découvrir. Je suis converti.

_Sex, God + Money_ est une tuerie tranquille dans le genre.








C'est chez disko B


----------



## puregeof (14 Septembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> J'adore le film et la BO, c'est marrant tu as comme moi la version germanique, y'avait une version francophone à la pochette différente il me semble...
> 
> puregeof: Pour dEUs, je connais rien, donc faudra que tu m'en causes en after... seul truc, ça sera tard sans doute  we keep in touch by phone (MP)
> 
> ...



Exact, j'ai moi aussi la version allemande. Il me semble que la version française avait une pochette bien plus ideuse mais comprenait le morceau homonyme de U2 "Until the End of the World" qu'on retrouve par ailleurs sur Achtung Baby. Ca remonte à loin mais il me semble qu'à l'époque (1991) Wenders avait demandé à différents artistes de composer ou d'interpréter un morceau en imaginant ce que serait la musique de l'an 2000. Plutôt pas mal comme idée. Je me suis laissé dire que c'est cette requête qui a conduit U2 à explorer de nouveaux genres musicaux et à sortir du blues/rock qu'ils faisaient jusqu'alors. Incontestablement Achtung Baby et la collaboration avec Lanois marque un véritable virage dans leur carrière. Dommage qu'ils soient revenu aujourd'hui bredouilles de ces champs d'exploration. Le titre de leur dernier album "How to Dismantel an Atomic Bomb" me semble bien significatif à cet effet.
Pour en finir avec Bis ans Ende der Welt, j'adorais - entre autre - la voix off du début. C'était quelque chose comme "Claire se réveillait alors dans des endroit un peu bizarre". Proustien, non ?
Si j'ai bonne mémoire, dans la scène suivante il y avait Eddy Mitchell qui faisait une apparition. Et bien plus tard le bergmanien Max von Sydow et la merveilleuse Jeanne Moreau. Le rôle du héros était tenu par William Hurt... mais qui jouait Claire?


----------



## teo (14 Septembre 2005)

puregeof a dit:
			
		

> (...)Si j'ai bonne mémoire, dans la scène suivante il y avait Eddy Mitchell qui faisait une apparition. Et bien plus tard le bergmanien Max von Sydow et la merveilleuse Jeanne Moreau. Le rôle du héros était tenu par William Hurt... mais qui jouait Claire?



Solveig Dommartin.

Il faudrait que je revois ce film, avec ces images si étranges à la fin, des images numériques de l'époque. Oui. Jeanne Moreau et Solveig Dommartin.

Ensuite, je suis allé au bout du monde moi aussi, c'est sûr, c'est Wenders qui m'a permit d'y aller, j'aurai jamais osé imaginer y aller sans ce film; et sur la terre rouge, j'ai écouté cette BO, le rouge, le noir, le jaune, le gris vert aussi.

Une dernière balade près de _Cape Tribulation_, il fallait rentrer, c'était tard et là, il y avait un promontoire et j'ai regardé le Pacifique, avec ces plantes hallucinates de grâce et je me suis dit: "Ce sera mon bout du monde à moi. Maintenant je peux rentrer".
36h après, je débarquais à Genève, via Singapour et Francfort. La claque, les gens qui lisaient _La Suisse_ dans l'avion du matin, Julee Cruise, REM et Nenney Cherry dans les oreilles...

Je vous dis c'est un album magique...


_Edit_: ben voilà, c'est *Schauspieler* de Neulander, donc au lieu de dormir, j'ai écouté tout l'album...


----------



## Berthold (14 Septembre 2005)

puregeof a dit:
			
		

> Il semblerait que, déjà psychologiquement instable au départ, il vivait à l'époque (1967) chez un couple d'amis "Mad" Jock et "Mad" Sue. Ces derniers trouvaient très rigolo de lui verser tous les matins du LSD dans son café. Il aurait trippé pendant des mois sans s'en rendre compte et ne s'en serait jamais remis.


J'ignorais. Si c'est vrai, c'est Mozart qu'on assassine. Syd Barrett est, a été, un des meilleurs compositeurs pop/rock des 40 dernières années. Des critiques rock l'on mis au même rang que Bob Dylan, Donovan... sauf que Barrett n'aura composé que 4 albums et des poussières...  

[EDIT]Rien n'est jamais si simple, et il n'est de pire victime que les consentantes. à lire en diagonale cette traduction un peu hésitante mais intéressante d'un texte sur Syd et son époque/milieu de déjantés.
[/EDIT]


----------



## garfield (14 Septembre 2005)

Hello à tous!

Une nouvelle proposition pour bien démarrer la journée!!Façon Old School, je présente House of Pain, Jump Around!!!!!  

Ca réveille tes oreilles!  

Bonne journée à tous!!!


----------



## Ti'punch (14 Septembre 2005)




----------



## richard-deux (14 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Là je tombe en émoi*
> devant cette galette d'Amon Tobin que je viens de découvrir après l'avoir dénichée hier dans les étagères d'un pote.
> 
> Comme à chaque fois la magie opère et je suis emmené cet univers si particulier dégagé par les disques de ce grand de la musique électronique. À chaque fois je me dis que celui que je découvre est le meilleur, une chose est sûre, ce type connait la constance dans l'excellence.



Très bon album.  

Si tu souhaites découvrir ce que faisait Amon Tobin avant de faire une carrière solo, je te propose de dénicher ce disque:





 

Le groupe CUJO a publié une demi douzaine de disque.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (14 Septembre 2005)

Je suis d'humeur 70's ce matin.... 

Ze Electric Light Orchestra...


----------



## IceandFire (14 Septembre 2005)

:love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## KARL40 (14 Septembre 2005)

Ce matin "Ideal Crash" de dEUS ... En attendant d'acheter leur nouvel opus qui s'annonce très bon .... 

Sinon, petit rappel pour ceux que ça pourrait intéresser, le premier album d'ELECTRELANE "Rock it to the moon" va de nouveau être édité en CD (mi-octobre).
Pour ceux qui vivent à l'ère du tout numérique, il est disponible sur l'iTMS ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Septembre 2005)




----------



## iKool (14 Septembre 2005)

SYSTEM OF A DOWN - Mezmerize

Voilà bien longtemps que je n'ai pas eu à lutter aussi dur contre l'envie de me mettre à remuer la tête en hurlant comme un damné ("Where the fuck are youuuuuuuuuu") et en avançant par petit bons joyeux au beau milieu du parvis de la Défense !

Foutredieu que ça fait du bien !!!!!!!

Si j'avais encore les cheveux longs, là, je ressemblerais aux Jackson five !!!

J'ai déjà parlé de cet album, mais il est trop génial, je recommence.
Et dans la série des influences (réelles ou fantasmées) : sur Revenga, j'ai l'impression d'un Herman's Hermits ou d'un Mamas and Papas énnervé.

Ca doit vraiment déchirer en concert.


----------



## macarel (14 Septembre 2005)

Dans le série blues (depuis hier j'écoute que ça): Anna Popovic (Hush) :love:


----------



## IceandFire (14 Septembre 2005)

:king:  :king:  :king:  :king:  :style:  :style:  :style:  :style:  :style:


----------



## teo (14 Septembre 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin "Ideal Crash" de dEUS ... En attendant d'acheter leur nouvel opus qui s'annonce très bon ....
> 
> Sinon, petit rappel pour ceux que ça pourrait intéresser, le premier album d'ELECTRELANE "Rock it to the moon" va de nouveau être édité en CD (mi-octobre).
> Pour ceux qui vivent à l'ère du tout numérique, il est disponible sur l'iTMS ...




Je me réjouis d'avance de jeudi 

Là c'est Dario Moreno et *Si tu vas à Rio*... pfff rpppffrrr... si si je vous jure


----------



## MACcossinelle (14 Septembre 2005)

Now... 

_" Samedi "_...


----------



## MACcossinelle (14 Septembre 2005)

" _Faut oublier_ "






  :love:


----------



## molgow (14 Septembre 2005)

En ce moment, le dernier album de Dionysos :

_Dionysos - Monsters in love _


----------



## IceandFire (14 Septembre 2005)

Le dernier Oasis (que je verrais en concert le 23 octobre... :love: ).... don't believe the truth....:style:


----------



## garfield (14 Septembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Le dernier Oasis (que je verrais en concert le 23 octobre... :love: ).... don't believe the truth....:style:



Hello!

Oasis, leur musique est sympa, mais les Gallhager méritent des claques.  

J'ai été les voir à un concert lors d'un festival de musique, ils se la jouaient vraiment stars et ont quittés la scène après 2 morceaux parce que un gobelet en plastique à été lancé de la foule sur la scène.

Ils craignaient pour leur "sécurité", après avoir vu ça, je me dis que c'est eux qui craignent.
Inutile de préciser qu'ils se sont copieusement fait huer..dommage je n'avais pas mon panier de tomates ce jour là...  

J'espère pour toi qu'ils vont pas refaire ce coup au concert oû tu vas aller.
Un conseil,si tu veux voir le spectacle jusqu'au bout...intercepte tous les projectiles lancés par la foule!


----------



## FANREM (14 Septembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Le dernier Oasis (que je verrais en concert le 23 octobre... :love: ).... don't believe the truth....:style:



Moi, je les vois le 26, dommage  
On confrontera nos points de vue


----------



## macarel (14 Septembre 2005)

Steve Reich avec Kronos Quartet,: Different trains.
Pour se calmer c'est très bon :love:


----------



## KARL40 (14 Septembre 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> On confrontera nos points de vue


 
Ouais, lequel des frères tapera en premier sur l'autre !  

Musicalement OASIS ... bof  .... Cela ne me parle pas (bien que j'ai toujours le 45t 'supersonic' bien rangé  ) mais j'adore le coté "grande gueule" des Gallagher !
Je prends toutes leurs interviews au 3è degré et là c'est vraiment drôle  

Et puis quelqu'un qui dit : "Une des raisons pour lesquelles il faut voter travailliste, c'est que si on le fait pas, les conservateurs vont gagner et Phil Collins reviendra vivre ici et franchement, personne ne veut ça" ne peut pas être tout à fait mauvais !


----------



## KARL40 (14 Septembre 2005)

Et puis juste pour embêter IceandFire, Manchester City est LE vrai club de la ville !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Septembre 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin "Ideal Crash" de dEUS ... En attendant d'acheter leur nouvel opus qui s'annonce très bon ....
> 
> Sinon, petit rappel pour ceux que ça pourrait intéresser, le premier album d'ELECTRELANE "Rock it to the moon" va de nouveau être édité en CD (mi-octobre).
> Pour ceux qui vivent à l'ère du tout numérique, il est disponible sur l'iTMS ...



Dire que tu - merci yvos également - as seulement conseillé leur 3ème .... qui est déjà trè bon, bien que le 1er est toujours le meilleur


----------



## IceandFire (14 Septembre 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Et puis juste pour embêter IceandFire, Manchester City est LE vrai club de la ville !



   :love:


----------



## FANREM (14 Septembre 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin "Ideal Crash" de dEUS ... En attendant d'acheter leur nouvel opus qui s'annonce très bon ....
> 
> Sinon, petit rappel pour ceux que ça pourrait intéresser, le premier album d'ELECTRELANE "Rock it to the moon" va de nouveau être édité en CD (mi-octobre).
> Pour ceux qui vivent à l'ère du tout numérique, il est disponible sur l'iTMS ...



Deus, Je l'ai acheté avant hier, mais je n'ai pas encore eu trop le temps d'ecouter
Sinon, hier, j'ai acheté le dernier des Dandy Warhols - j'ai attendu un jour de plus pour avoir l'edition limitee avec Dvd - , et la 1ère ecoute est surprenante. Il a du etre fait sous acide grave (parce qu'ils ont delayé a mort certains titres : deconcertant et un peu insipide) , mais a priori, bonne nouvelle, c'est le retour des guitares et des cuivres

J'aurai une meilleure vision dans quelques jours, et de plus je vais voir les 2 groupes à l'Elysee Montmartre et l'Olympia, me semble t'il :love:


----------



## KARL40 (14 Septembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Dire que tu - merci yvos également - as seulement conseillé leur 3ème .... qui est déjà trè bon, bien que le 1er est toujours le meilleur


 
Tu vas rire .... Je n'ai même pas le 1er :rose:  !! 
J'ai connu dEUS avec le 2è LP (in a bar, under the sea) et je me suis dit qu'il fallait que j'achète le premier (rapport à ma théorie    ) ... Et je ne l'ai jamais fait !!! 
Mais je ne désespère pas ...


----------



## macmarco (14 Septembre 2005)

Au fait, Ice, je trouve qu'il manque quelque chose dans ta signature...


----------



## IceandFire (14 Septembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, Ice, je trouve qu'il manque quelque chose dans ta signature...




   :love:


----------



## macmarco (14 Septembre 2005)

:love:


----------



## garfield (14 Septembre 2005)

Aller!

Un peu d'électro pour donner le rhytme! 

Death in Vegas!


----------



## macmarco (14 Septembre 2005)

Dans le corps, le pouvoir résonne fort !


----------



## IceandFire (14 Septembre 2005)

:love:  :love:


----------



## Avril-VII (14 Septembre 2005)

MUSE - Map of your head


----------



## Nobody (14 Septembre 2005)

Je suis retombé là-dessus et paf: gros coup de spleen: "C'était Bien (Au Petit Bal perdu)"

Me rappelle que j'entendais ça chez ma grand-mère sur un vieux poste à lampes...

Pfff... ce temps qui passe, quelle merde...


----------



## macmarco (14 Septembre 2005)




----------



## IceandFire (14 Septembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Je suis retombé là-dessus et paf: gros coup de spleen: "C'était Bien (Au Petit Bal perdu)"
> 
> Me rappelle que j'entendais ça chez ma grand-mère sur un vieux poste à lampes...
> 
> Pfff... ce temps qui passe, quelle merde...




 excellent !    c'est justement entre autre grace a la musique que les émotions sont pour toujours...


----------



## macarel (14 Septembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

>


Comment vous faites le copei de la petite fenêtre iT?unes :rose:


----------



## macmarco (14 Septembre 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Comment vous faites le copei de la petite fenêtre iT?unes :rose:




Là, c'est un recadrage de la fenêtre entière, sinon, il suffit de faire pomme+majuscule+' puis de placer le curseur au-dessus de la fenêtre, taper sur la barre espace, le curseur se transforme en appareil photo, puis cliquer.


----------



## macmarco (14 Septembre 2005)

Ministry


----------



## macarel (14 Septembre 2005)

bon, essai
hmmm, pas très satisfaisant comme ça.
En attendant je mange


----------



## Nobody (14 Septembre 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> bon, essai
> hmmm, pas très satisfaisant comme ça.
> En attendant je mange


 
Waaaaaaa!!! Iron Butterfly!!!

C'est marrant, j'y repensais il n'y a pas deux jours! Géant! 

Pour ma part, c'est le Velvet Underground : Gold. Miam. :love:


----------



## MacEntouziast (14 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> SYSTEM OF A DOWN - Mezmerize
> 
> Voilà bien longtemps que je n'ai pas eu à lutter aussi dur contre l'envie de me mettre à remuer la tête en hurlant comme un damné ("Where the fuck are youuuuuuuuuu") et en avançant par petit bons joyeux au beau milieu du parvis de la Défense !
> 
> ...


Eh ben, comment te dire, j'ai écouté ça aujourd'hui, et j'ai trouvé que c'est ......................vraiment pas mauvais du tout, ça bourrine pas comme on pourrait se l'imaginer, y'a un côté festif qu'il n'ya aps dans les autres groupes qui font "approximativement " la même musique. en fait, j'ai bien aimé


----------



## FANREM (14 Septembre 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> bon, essai
> hmmm, pas très satisfaisant comme ça.
> En attendant je mange



Ca sent le pompage a plein nez, 
en 
version originale  (sans faute et avec le nom de l'artiste)


----------



## MacEntouziast (14 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Là je tombe en émoi*
> devant cette galette d'Amon Tobin que je viens de découvrir après l'avoir dénichée hier dans les étagères d'un pote.
> 
> Comme à chaque fois la magie opère et je suis emmené cet univers si particulier dégagé par les disques de ce grand de la musique électronique. À chaque fois je me dis que celui que je découvre est le meilleur, une chose est sûre, ce type connait la constance dans l'excellence.


Rien à dire, ce mec c'est un tueur !! j'ai l'album Permutation acheté en '98 :





et Chaos Theory 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est lui d'ailleurs qui m'a fait connaitre le Ninja Tune


----------



## Tangi (14 Septembre 2005)

Ben voilà un groupe que j'aime vraiment beaucoup, ce n'est pas le groupe de l'année, et son nom est loin d'être original mais c'est drôlement sympa :


*The national* (Alligator) :





...


----------



## prerima (14 Septembre 2005)




----------



## macmarco (14 Septembre 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> bon, essai
> hmmm, pas très satisfaisant comme ça.
> En attendant je mange




Enregistre-la en .jpg ou .gif, elle s'affichera en miniature et si tu la mets en ligne elle s'affichera comme les miennes.


----------



## bompi (14 Septembre 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Rien à dire, ce mec c'est un tueur !! j'ai l'album Permutation acheté en '98 :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est vraiment top  J'ai été du coup surpris de la médiocrité de sa playlist sur iTMS ...

Bon choix, ces disques


----------



## Tangi (14 Septembre 2005)

Je n'ai entendu que le clip du morceau "Sleeping beauty" sur l'iTMS et quelques extraits de l'album, mais je suis sous le charme, et que la pochette est belle :love:...


*Funkstörung* (Disconnected) :






Ils sont allemands, on s'en fout non ??? ...

 ...


----------



## iTof (15 Septembre 2005)

*Goldfrapp*  ! :love: :love:
> je me souvenais de "Utopia" et "Strict Machine" (pub Carte d'Or et G. Armani), mais là... :love:

_ne pas lire : golf frappe... _   :rateau:

[Edit= merci ma bergère :love: :rateau:]


----------



## macmarco (15 Septembre 2005)




----------



## IceandFire (15 Septembre 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai entendu que le clip du morceau "Sleeping beauty" sur l'iTMS et quelques extraits de l'album, mais je suis sous le charme, et que la pochette est belle :love:...
> 
> 
> *Funkstörung* (Disconnected) :
> ...


 NON !


----------



## Tangi (15 Septembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> NON !


Tu connais ???


----------



## IceandFire (15 Septembre 2005)

Non  mais le fait qu'ils soient allemands    ...


----------



## Ti'punch (15 Septembre 2005)




----------



## IceandFire (15 Septembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

>



VENDU !!!  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## puregeof (15 Septembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Solveig Dommartin.


Effecivement Solveig Dommartin, Bravo !   
J'aurais jamais retrouvé. Qu'est-elle devenue ?


			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> Ensuite, je suis allé au bout du monde moi aussi, c'est sûr, c'est Wenders qui m'a permit d'y aller, j'aurai jamais osé imaginer y aller sans ce film; et sur la terre rouge, j'ai écouté cette BO, le rouge, le noir, le jaune, le gris vert aussi.


Moi aussi... Depuis lors j'ai fait plusieurs fois le tour du monde, au moins en nombre de kilomètres parcourus. Jamais l'Australie cependan (ni la Chine d'ailleurs).Mon bout du monde à moi je l'identifie tout au bout de l'Europe, à l'ouest de la Coroña devant l'Atlantique infini. Les forêts d'eucalyptus à perte de vue derrière...


			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> Une dernière balade près de _Cape Tribulation_, il fallait rentrer, c'était tard et là, il y avait un promontoire et j'ai regardé le Pacifique, avec ces plantes hallucinates de grâce et je me suis dit: "Ce sera mon bout du monde à moi. Maintenant je peux rentrer"


Malgré ce finistère, je n'ai jamais réussi à me dire "je peux rentrer". Et pourtant j'ai voyagé beaucoup. Sans-doute me faut-il traverser le Gibson et le Victoria ou la Patagonie jusqu'à la Terre de Feu avant ça


			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> 36h après, je débarquais à Genève, via Singapour et Francfort. La claque, les gens qui lisaient _La Suisse_ dans l'avion du matin, Julee Cruise, REM et Nenney Cherry dans les oreilles...


Ce sentiment là, je le connais trop bien.


			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> Je vous dis c'est un album magique...


Vrai  

Mais sans doute avons-nous débordé du sujet. Peut-être faudrait-il ouvrir une nouvelle discussion "livres, disques, films et découvertes personnelles" ou comment des découvertes de nature culturelle ont débouché sur des petits ou grands changements de mode de vie.


----------



## puregeof (15 Septembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Waaaaaaa!!! Iron Butterfly!!!
> 
> C'est marrant, j'y repensais il n'y a pas deux jours! Géant!
> 
> Pour ma part, c'est le Velvet Underground : Gold. Miam. :love:


Pour ma part j'ai un petit faible pour :




Je ne sais plus qui a dit qu'à l'époque très peu de personnes avaient acheté un dique des Velvet mais que tous ceux qui l'avaient fait avaient un groupe par la suite.
Il y a quelque chose de vrai là-dedans. Selon moi le rock est sorti de l'adolescence avec le Velvet et Dylan. Deux faces d'une même médaille.

En attendant, ce qui passe pour l'instant :









Plein de choses à dire sur le bonhomme... mais bonne nuit  :sleep:


----------



## Le Gognol (15 Septembre 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai entendu que le clip du morceau "Sleeping beauty" sur l'iTMS et quelques extraits de l'album, mais je suis sous le charme, et que la pochette est belle :love:...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Qui n'a pas vu cet objet en vrai n'a rien vu, car non seulement le graphisme vu de loin est très chouette, mais en plus les illustrations sont réparties sur plusieurs "couches" : boitier, pochette intérieure, etc. Bref il est magnifique et trône fièrement chez moi. :love: En plus, ce qui ne gâche rien, leur musique est excellente...  

www.funkstorung.com

'+


----------



## macarel (15 Septembre 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Ca sent le pompage a plein nez,
> en
> version originale  (sans faute et avec le nom de l'artiste)


Pompage de mon Vinyl 
A ma connaissance il existe que le version originale, version longue (B-side) et courte (A-side) sur le même disque
Concernant le nom de l'artiste, le moment de la phot n'était pas très bien choisi, le morceau et le "LP" ont le même nom, mais vu que c'était un essai "photographique"


----------



## macarel (15 Septembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Enregistre-la en .jpg ou .gif, elle s'affichera en miniature et si tu la mets en ligne elle s'affichera comme les miennes.


Nouvel essai 
Hmm, léger mieux


----------



## Hippocampe (15 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là j'écoute un mix latino, tango et Buena Vista et d'autres plaisirs du Sud à consonnances douces, pour me mettre dans l'ambiance sourire et les retrouver tous...
> :love:
> :love:




Ola Roberto Vendez !!

Mais c'était quoi exactement ce que tu écoutais hier soir ?? Ca m'interpelle, alors j'aimerai bien en savoir plus, si possible.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (15 Septembre 2005)

_DELIVRANCE_
_Voici venu le temps de délivrance
Loin de nous toute idée de vengeance
Nous garderons notre amitié avec le peuple de France
Mais nous abattrons les murailles honteuses
qui nous empêchent de regarder la mer
Les miradors qui nous interdisent nos plus proches frères
de Galles, d'Ecosse, d'Irlande
Et nous, dont le nom est connu des goëlands et des cormorans,
fut banni de tous les langages humains,
de toutes les bibliothèques, de toutes les cartes terrestres
Nous ouvrirons nos c½urs
de paysans et de marins-pêcheurs à tous les peuples
de la planète Terre
Et nous offrirons nos yeux au Monde
Est-ce prétentieux de nous croire égaux ?
Est-ce trop demander que de vouloir vivre ?
Nous ferons tomber la pluie sur le monde meurtri
Et nettoyer le sang graisseux dont se nourrissent
les soi-disant puissants
Et donner à boire aux assoiffés de justice
Et les feuilles repousseront de Bretagne en Espagne
du Mali au Chili, d'Indochine en Palestine
Bretagne, centre du monde habité, tu seras un
refuge pour les oiseaux chassés pétrolés
Pour les femmes torturées en prison
Pour les vieillards bombardés
Celtie, au croisement des peuples du Nord
Et du Sud, aux confins du vieux monde et
du nouveau monde, aux frontières de la terre
et de la mer, à la limite du monde visible
et du monde invisible..._


----------



## IceandFire (15 Septembre 2005)

Paper monsters Dave Gahan le boss :d :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Septembre 2005)




----------



## teo (15 Septembre 2005)

John Digweed avec son *Boxfresh Promo 2000 kml*

Jamais trouvé le CD, ça doit être un _Essential mix BBC One_. J'adore. 52 mn bon comme un gin tonic vers 4h du mat'  :love: 

Ca me rappelle ces vieilles k7 de Kiss 100fm que me rapportait X de Londres y'a 10 ans.
Pur hédonisme moi je vous dis. Clean. Ce _son_ acide est une pure merveille.


----------



## MACcossinelle (15 Septembre 2005)

now...








:love:​


----------



## richard-deux (15 Septembre 2005)

Pour la voix de Tom Barman:  






Excellent.


----------



## macarel (15 Septembre 2005)

j'essaie hein


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (15 Septembre 2005)




----------



## IceandFire (15 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (15 Septembre 2005)

...


----------



## teo (15 Septembre 2005)

Prince, *Private joy* sur _Controversy_.

Je fais pas un dessin. Tout l'album est excellent. Vous avez jamais plus entendu Prince comme ça par la suite.


----------



## IceandFire (15 Septembre 2005)

the la's .... tellement bon :love: ... REM avant l'heure


----------



## Tangi (15 Septembre 2005)

Allez hop un autre :


*Cocorosie* (Noah's ark) :






Le titre "Noah's ark" est une pure merveille, pour le reste, je suis moins fan...

...


----------



## Tangi (15 Septembre 2005)

Ah tiens y a ça aussi, un peu délirant, normal ils sont belges ...


*Vive la fête* (Grand prix) :






Un des deux groupes que j'ai pas eu l'occasion d'entendre à La Route du Rock...

...


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Septembre 2005)

hop, j'ecoute la reprise d' A perfect Circle de Imagine de Lennon....
et surtout la B.O. de Constantine....le tout sur:


----------



## MACcossinelle (15 Septembre 2005)

"  _toujours être ailleurs.._. "




​


----------



## IceandFire (15 Septembre 2005)

STEREOLAB :love: :style:


----------



## IceandFire (15 Septembre 2005)

la plus belle voix d'angleterre selon le NME de 1990


----------



## Freelancer (15 Septembre 2005)

la nouvelle compilation au profit de warchild, la première datant de 1995. radiohead, coldplay, Antony (and the johnsons) en duo avec boy george, keane. plutôt inégal, mais des morceaux étonnants (la reprise de goodbye yellow brick road d'elton john par keane par exemple)


----------



## MACcossinelle (15 Septembre 2005)

" A part l'amour, la musique et la sieste 
y'a pas grand chose à faire sur cette foutu planète..."  

Les Escrocs, _Faites-vous des amis...

_ _





_ En CD moyen, en concert excellent...​


----------



## macmarco (15 Septembre 2005)

Tant que les heures passent....


----------



## GroDan (15 Septembre 2005)

Y passent des extraits du nouveu live de Noir désir sur couleur3.ch, franchement, y z'étaient trop fort c'est mecs...y' me manque sévèrement, je les ais vu au moins 15 fois en concert ! En tous cas, là on m'a filer le dernier Lavilliers, ben, c'est du grand !


----------



## teo (15 Septembre 2005)

*Blue Monday* de New Order








Mes voisines vont apprécier  :love:


----------



## mado (15 Septembre 2005)

En fait je l'écoute pas vraiment, je l'ai pas cette B.O. Mais ce matin j'ai entendu que Robert Wise, coréalisateur -entre autre bien sûr- de West Side Story, était mort. 91 ans et une vie certainement bien remplie  
Et quelques morceaux ont raisonné dans ma tête toute la journée. Je savais même pas qu'ils étaient là d'ailleurs


----------



## rv.herve (15 Septembre 2005)

Back to the 70's avec Isaac Hayes et le célébrissime "Shaft Theme"


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (15 Septembre 2005)




----------



## MACcossinelle (15 Septembre 2005)

Brank Shme Bleu, _Mes moustiques mes araignées...

_ _



_​


----------



## FANREM (15 Septembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> the la's .... tellement bon :love: ... REM avant l'heure



T'es vraiment sur ?


----------



## bonpat (15 Septembre 2005)

Titre :  Spunky Love Fun
Durée:  6:19
Artiste: The Mexican
Album: Straight Out The Cat Litter


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (15 Septembre 2005)




----------



## rv.herve (15 Septembre 2005)

que dites-vous de çà ?


----------



## Avril-VII (15 Septembre 2005)

J'ai passé tant de nuits à briller sous mille soleils
A butiner les fleurs de ma bohème
Et pour rien au monde, je n'changerai le goût de ce miel
Mais voilà, vous me posez un sérieux problème
Non pas que vous ayez changé la couleur de mon ciel
Mais les choses aujourd'hui ne sont plus les mêmes
Et c'est non sans regret que j'ai eu vent de la nouvelle.

Une information à mettre au conditionnel,
Mais il semblerait bien que je vous aime.

Et même si la rumeur se fait de plus en plus belle
Et qu'elle crie sous mon toit que vous êtes une crème
S'il devient évident que vous semblez être celle
J'ai le coeur enchaîné à mon vieux théorème
C'est à mon grand regret que je n'peux que vous l'énoncer comme tel.

Une information à mettre au conditionnel,
Mais il semblerait bien que je vous aime.

Faut-il que je songe enfin à me brûler les ailes ?
Ne croyez surtout pas que j'en ai la flème
C'est sans doute par crainte que je chasse le naturel
Mais il tombe dans vos bras.
C'est commun, les mortels
Bientôt je serai prêt, je serai l'homme le plus formel.

Une information à mettre au conditionnel,
Mais il semblerait bien que je vous aime.


----------



## Ti'punch (16 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Pitch/fork/work (16 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Ti'punch (16 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Ti'punch (16 Septembre 2005)




----------



## KARL40 (16 Septembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

>


 
Bein merde alors ! On m'a toujours dit que dieu était un charpentier !


----------



## gKatarn (16 Septembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

>



On trouvera plus calme comme berceuse


----------



## teo (16 Septembre 2005)

The Clash *Safe European Home* sur _Give 'em enough rope_ juste après NO qui attendait encore sagement dans la liste de lecture.

Faut que je trouve des albums de dEUs aussi.
Trop bien ce groupe.


----------



## IceandFire (16 Septembre 2005)

comme to me... :love: ..... and i catch you.... huuummmm......


----------



## Nobody (16 Septembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> comme to me... :love: ..... and i catch you.... huuummmm......


 
Ahlala... Qu'est-ce qu'elle est jolie, quand même!
:love: :love: :love:


----------



## macarel (16 Septembre 2005)

ça commence à me plaire ces miniatures


----------



## Patamach (16 Septembre 2005)

dla balle


----------



## teo (16 Septembre 2005)

*Space shanty* de Leftfield sur _Leftism_

tiens je vais me refaire leurs albums en entier...

en cherchant leur pochette sur discogs, j'ai appris qu'il y avait une version double cd  du Leftism. Il me la faut !    mieux vaut tard que jamais (10 ans en octobre, déjà...)


----------



## IceandFire (16 Septembre 2005)

moi mignonne que Bjork mais tellement bon    :love:


----------



## bompi (16 Septembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> *Space shanty* de Leftfield sur _Leftism_
> 
> tiens je vais me refaire leurs albums en entier...
> 
> en cherchant leur pochette sur discogs, j'ai appris qu'il y avait une version double cd  du Leftism. Il me la faut !    mieux vaut tard que jamais (10 ans en octobre, déjà...)



J'avais bien aimé leur album suivant.

Là, j'écoute fréquemment GoldFrapp, qui me fait penser à un bon vieux Depeche Mode (notamment le sympathique morceau "Fly me away")





Et je passe allègrement et avec la plus grande satisfaction à Buscemi, qui non content d'être un acteur génial, est aussi un groupe bien sympa.
Il s'agit ici de "Camino Real", avec la délicieuse Isabelle Antena (Ah ! ça me rappelle les 80's naissantes !!!)


----------



## bompi (16 Septembre 2005)

À ce propos (les 80's naissantes), savez-vous, braves gens, si quelque part on peut dégotter :
- le premier disque de Mikado [j'ai perdu mon vinyle ... et je n'ai plus de platine  ]
- le disque de Mathématiques Modernes
- celui de "Casino Music" [@Teo : presque sûr que cela t'aurait plu ou te plaisait, une intuition, comme ça]


----------



## IceandFire (16 Septembre 2005)

oh mikado, le père Teo il va te trouver ça !   ....


----------



## rennesman (16 Septembre 2005)

Le dernier mc cartney est tres etonnant.
le dernier stone est navrant.


----------



## teo (16 Septembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> oh mikado, le père Teo il va te trouver ça !   ....




peut-être pas l'album... mais des chtis bouts (MP)


A part ça, je me casse la tête pour retrouver un morceau house ou ambient, entre 90 et 2000 je dirais, qui comporte un sample de *Feeling good* de Nina Simone, il y en a sans doute beaucoup, mais je ne retrouve plus le disque: je sais que je l'ai dans ma discothèque quelque part. Mais où ? C'est un morceau évident, impossible à oublier. Je l'ai sur le bout de la langue 

si ça vous revient 



> Nina Simone
> Feeling Good
> 
> Birds flying high you know how I feel
> ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Septembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> peut-être pas l'album... mais des chtis bouts (MP)
> 
> 
> A part ça, je me casse la tête pour retrouver un morceau house ou ambient, entre 90 et 2000 je dirais, qui comporte un sample de *Feeling good* de Nina Simone, il y en a sans doute beaucoup, mais je ne retrouve plus le disque: je sais que je l'ai dans ma discothèque quelque part. Mais où ? C'est un morceau évident, impossible à oublier. Je l'ai sur le bout de la langue
> ...




tiens, j'ai envie d'ecouter Muse.....


----------



## lord belial (17 Septembre 2005)

petite liste de lecture:

Jimi Hendrix - Electric Ladyland
Eric Clapton - Crossroads
Janis Joplin - Greatest Hits
Leonard Cohen - Greatest Hits
Jeff Buckley - Hallelujah
Anathema - The Silent Enigma
Slayer - Decade Of Aggression
Sepultura - Inner Self / Orgasmatron / Troops Of Doom
Obituary - The End Complete
Cradle Of Filth - Nemesis
Emperor - Anthem To The Welkins At Dusk
Soulgrind - The Origin Of Paganblood
Summoning - tous
Thiefaine - Tout Corps Vivant....
Dead Can Dance - Wake


----------



## garfield (17 Septembre 2005)

Pour surfer sur ce forum, je trouve que "No one is inocent, Revolution.com" c'est assez sympa!


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Septembre 2005)

garfield a dit:
			
		

> Pour surfer sur ce forum, je trouve que "No one is inocent, Revolution.com" c'est assez sympa!








il est bon, cet album....meme si je le trouve un peu "Noir Des" a mon gout...mais bon...
pour ceux qui ont la chance d'avoir la version 2 CD....
la reprise de Helter Skelter des Stones est Excellente....  

là, toujours la reprise d'imagine par A perfect Circle....et hop, au lit...


----------



## toys (17 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> il est bon, cet album....meme si je le trouve un peu "Noir Des" a mon gout...mais bon...
> pour ceux qui ont la chance d'avoir la version 2 CD....
> la reprise de Helter Skelter des Stones est Excellente....
> 
> là, toujours la reprise d'imagine par A perfect Circle....et hop, au lit...


sa a vieillie je suis plus fan des titres de nomenclatura.


----------



## teo (17 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, j'ai envie d'ecouter Muse.....




je crois pas que ce soit sur celui-là mais merci quand même !  Mais par acquis de conscience je me l'écouterai demain 


Pour dodoter, *All I ever wanted* de Lenny Kravitz sur _Mama said_.

Ah et pile poil derrière *Gifted* de DJ Mehdi & Etienne De Crécy sur _Super Discount 2_
Pas la classe du premier SD, mais là ça passe très bien, tranquille pour la nuit


----------



## rennesman (17 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> il est bon, cet album....meme si je le trouve un peu "Noir Des" a mon gout...mais bon...
> pour ceux qui ont la chance d'avoir la version 2 CD....
> la reprise de Helter Skelter des Stones est Excellente....
> 
> là, toujours la reprise d'imagine par A perfect Circle....et hop, au lit...



blasphémateur, helter skelter c'est une chanson des beatles.


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> blasphémateur, helter skelter c'est une chanson des beatles.



c'est net, Heresie.....
desole, je fais que des conneries depuis 2 jours.....

(private: encore mille excuse Teo.......)
evidemment, que Helter Skelter est des beatles......


----------



## FANREM (17 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est net, Heresie.....
> desole, je fais que des conneries depuis 2 jours.....
> 
> (private: encore mille excuse Teo.......)
> evidemment, que Helter Skelter est des beatles......



Pat Benatar l'a reprise aussi, je me rappelle d'un super concert avec les pieds dans la boue    
Ca date pas d'hier


----------



## Mateuss (17 Septembre 2005)

y a des amateurs de zic classique sur MacG ?

(question emplie d'une très forte dose de newbitude)


----------



## Mateuss (17 Septembre 2005)

rien à voir avec mon précédent mess mais y a un truc qui me fait marrer là sur le MusicStore !!


je tape dans recherche "artiste" john Lennon, je pense que certains doivent connaître, et ils me répondent : "Vous voulez dire John Lenny ? Votre recherche n'a donné aucun résultat."


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Septembre 2005)

Là c'était "Frozen" de l'album "Ray of Light" :love: de Madonna

Maintenant c'est "Ray of Light"


----------



## macmarco (17 Septembre 2005)

Mateuss a dit:
			
		

> rien à voir avec mon précédent mess mais y a un truc qui me fait marrer là sur le MusicStore !!
> 
> 
> je tape dans recherche "artiste" john Lennon, je pense que certains doivent connaître, et ils me répondent : "Vous voulez dire John Lenny ? Votre recherche n'a donné aucun résultat."




A mon avis, c'est une question de droits et d'exclusivité, Apple n'a pas le droit de proposer du John Lennon.


----------



## macmarco (17 Septembre 2005)

Ahora :


----------



## IceandFire (17 Septembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ahora :



        :love:


----------



## IceandFire (17 Septembre 2005)

oh ya pire... Joy division tu connais ?  :love:...


----------



## rennesman (17 Septembre 2005)

Mateuss a dit:
			
		

> rien à voir avec mon précédent mess mais y a un truc qui me fait marrer là sur le MusicStore !!
> 
> 
> je tape dans recherche "artiste" john Lennon, je pense que certains doivent connaître, et ils me répondent : "Vous voulez dire John Lenny ? Votre recherche n'a donné aucun résultat."


tout ce qui é beatles n'est pas sur le store je crois meme l'excellent dernier album de mc cartney y é pas


----------



## macmarco (17 Septembre 2005)

Là, maintenant :


----------



## lumai (17 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Patti Smith* gone again : "Fireflies"
> T'as intérêt à être en forme quand t'écoutes ça, sinon ça te torpille !
> :love:
> 
> ...



 
Moi là c'est aussi Patti mais dans sa reprise de Gloria, sur l'album Horses ! 
À écouter dans toutes les formes !


----------



## Php21 (17 Septembre 2005)

En ce moment même :
& m?? !!!
C'est quoi le format pour envoyer une image ???
Merci


----------



## macmarco (17 Septembre 2005)

Php21 a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment même :
> & m?? !!!
> C'est quoi le format pour envoyer une image ???
> Merci





Toutes les explications ici.


----------



## Php21 (17 Septembre 2005)

Super merci MacMarco,
Moi qui parcourt beaucoup le site , je viens d'en apprendre énormément.
Je pourrai à mon tour renseigner.


----------



## Burzum (17 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Grug (17 Septembre 2005)




----------



## garfield (17 Septembre 2005)

Mateuss a dit:
			
		

> y a des amateurs de zic classique sur MacG ?
> 
> (question emplie d'une très forte dose de newbitude)



Mais Wagner (ride of the walkyries, o fortuna...)me convient très bien aussi!


----------



## olidou (17 Septembre 2005)

bandit blues radio   sur itunes ...

waouhh !!!!  baby blues......


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Septembre 2005)




----------



## teo (17 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> blasphémateur, helter skelter c'est une chanson des beatles.




Heureusement y'en a qui suivent  Moi j'avais pas suivi... honte à moi  :rose: 




*Can you feel it (Alternate Mix) feat. Robert Owens* de Mr. Fingers sur _Trax Records - 20th Anniversary Collection_

*Nextstege* de Chester Beatty sur _Tresor 202/Chester Beatty - Shot Of Love_

*Old friends 4 sale* de Prince sur _The vault, old friends 4 sale_

*Borstalk breakout (7'" single version)* de Sham 69 sur _Cockney Cowboys_

*Where is my man ? rmx 98* de Eartha Kitt sur _Where is my man ?/ The best of Eartha Kitt_


Pour les miaulements de Eartha Kiit, je préfère la version 84 mais celle-là est _bitchy_ à souhait. J'étais pas né mais c'est elle qui jouait Catwoman dans _Batman_, la première série :love:


----------



## teo (17 Septembre 2005)

Mateuss a dit:
			
		

> y a des amateurs de zic classique sur MacG ?
> 
> (question emplie d'une très forte dose de newbitude)



oui oui... pas la majorité mais il y en a un certain nombre 

je dois dire que je suis un newbie en musique classique  :rateau:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Septembre 2005)

New Blue Monday

sur


----------



## teo (17 Septembre 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là c'était "Frozen" de l'album "Ray of Light" :love: de Madonna
> 
> Maintenant c'est "Ray of Light"




Tu as le remix de Sasha de Ray of light (Ultraviolet remix) sur Remixes Vol. 1 ? :love:





Je me demande ce que va donner son prochain


----------



## Kreck (17 Septembre 2005)

art decade


----------



## Kreck (17 Septembre 2005)

city of refuge


----------



## GammaGT (18 Septembre 2005)




----------



## richard-deux (18 Septembre 2005)

Kreck a dit:
			
		

> art decade



Excellent album. :love: 

Pour la chanson, j'aime beaucoup "Weeping Wall".

C'était le temps ou Bowie savait composer et ne chercher pas le tube à tout prix.
Let's Dance (pourtant une bonne chanson) a malheureusement détruit Bowie.
Depuis, il ne prend plus de risque comme dans les années 70. :mouais: 

Peut-être l'album Outside qui sort du lot.


----------



## Avril-VII (18 Septembre 2005)

Muse - Map of your Head
Radiohead - No surprises
Mathmata - Au conditionnel


----------



## Hamster de combat (18 Septembre 2005)

Là j'écoute mon nouvel iPod Shuffle :love:


----------



## Ti'punch (18 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Kreck (18 Septembre 2005)

:love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## yvos (18 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Septembre 2005)

"New Angel of Promise" - David Bowie, "Hours" 

Et maintenant "Let's Dance" :love:


----------



## yvos (18 Septembre 2005)

Venus in furs du Velvet Underground


----------



## Php21 (18 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

>




 C'est du trés grand Prince.


----------



## Php21 (18 Septembre 2005)

Php21 a dit:
			
		

> C'est du trés grand Prince.


----------



## Burzum (18 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Php21 (18 Septembre 2005)

Voila , j'ai compris comment cela fonctionne.

YOUPIIIIIIIII??????????


----------



## Pierrou (18 Septembre 2005)

Deux Classiques, trouvés hier dans une boutique de CD d'occaze 

Mer de Noms, par A Perfect Circle:  





Mezzanine de Massive Attack :love:


----------



## teo (18 Septembre 2005)

Php21 a dit:
			
		

>




Je confirme  4 x 15 mn que vous imagineriez pas 


Là maintenant, c'est *This is not a love song* de PIL (Public Image Limited) sur _This is not a love song 12"_



> This is not a love song
> 
> This is not a love song X 5
> 
> ...




Ensuite je vais me chercher la face B, avec *Blue water*


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Septembre 2005)

Php21 a dit:
			
		

> Voila , j'ai compris comment cela fonctionne.
> 
> YOUPIIIIIIIII??????????



Si tu avais compris tu aurais choisi de la musique     

aparté :    Teo


----------



## teo (18 Septembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Si tu avais compris tu aurais choisi de la musique
> 
> aparté :    Teo





N'écoutez pas ce psychopathe princeophobe... il écoute que des trucs bizarres avec des pochettes étranges...

Là iTunes me balance *Rock-a-bye baby* de Jimmy Williams sur _The Rock'n roll..._ une compil  de standards 50's-60's trouvé pour rien dans un shop


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Septembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> N'écoutez pas ce psychopathe princeophobe... il écoute que des trucs bizarres avec des pochettes étranges...



D'ailleurs


----------



## Nobody (18 Septembre 2005)

Vos posts à propos de Prince m'ont fait resortir "Small Club" qu'un copain m'avait copié et envoyé par la poste. Très sympa de sa part, je savais pas trop ce que j'allais recevoir...  

En réalité, il voulait absolument me faire découvrir Prince dont il est un fan inconditionnel. Lui avait rien demandé, moi... Pi surtout, j'ai pas su (osé?) lui refuser...

N'empêche que ce qu'il m'a envoyé me parait quand même un fameux cadeau. Voici ce que j'ai trouvé sur le Web qui en parle:



> Lors de son passage aux Pays-Bas le 18 août dans le cadre du LoveSexyTour, Prince se produit en aftershow devant 400 privilégiés au Trojan Horse Club de La Haye qui restera indubitablement dans les annales de la piratologie Princière... En effet, ce live qui circule généralement en bootleg sous le nom de "Small Club" a été enregistré en soundboard probablement par un ingénieur du son félon... Outre le son qui est d'une qualité irréprochable, les titres joués cette nuit là forment un cocktail explosif exceptionnel : morceaux de bravoure ("D.M.S.R.", "Housequake"), covers ("Just My Imagination", "I'll Take You There"), inédits ("People Without", "Rave Un2 The Joy Fantastic") etc... On peut considérer que "tout y est, rien ne manque" et que ce disque constitue l'acte fondateur majeur de l'histoire des bootlegs Princiers... Plus de dix ans (NDN: même plus de 15 ans maintenant!) après sa sortie en double CD, cette galette reste LA référence incontestable et incontestée en la matière...


 
Je me dis que je dois posséder là un truc genre collector.  

Z'en pensez quoi?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Septembre 2005)

Une petite série pour Ice & Teo


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Septembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Une petite série pour Ice & Teo



Dans l'ordre 

Sonna "We sing loud Sing Soft Tonigth"
Tarentel "Ephemera"
Tatentel "We Move trough Weather"

sur le label Temporary Residence Records


----------



## teo (18 Septembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Vos posts à propos de Prince m'ont fait resortir "Small Club" qu'un copain m'avait copié et envoyé par la poste. Très sympa de sa part, je savais pas trop ce que j'allais recevoir...
> 
> En réalité, il voulait absolument me faire découvrir Prince dont il est un fan inconditionnel. Lui avait rien demandé, moi... Pi surtout, j'ai pas su (osé?) lui refuser...
> 
> ...



Je ne sais pas si on a le même pote  mais j'ai aussi reçu le *Small Club* il y a quelques temps, je ne le connaissais pas, j'ai juste un pb de lecture, le CD ne monte pas. Je le découvrirai donc une autre fois. Mais en tout cas, oui, ce Small Club est une invitation d'après ce que j'ai compris, à se débrouiller pour aller voir Sa Majesté dans de petits clubs, en after show plutot que dans les grands concerts qui ont le sait le gonfle et qu'il garde plus sa pêche pour "après". Pour les fans, *DMSR* (Dance.Music.Sex.Romance) dont tu parles doit être cool à avoir, ce morceau n'apparaissant que sur quelques concerts, piratés je crois, car il n'a jamais été mis sur la version CD de l'album *1999*, faute de place et est donc indisponible officiellement.
A l'époque, j'avais obtenu la K7 du *Black album*, retiré de la vente avant sa sortie et j'avais l'impression d'avoir reçu le Saint Graal.
Dans le genre raretés -sans doute moins intéressante, compte tenu de la qualité de l'enregistrement peu convaincante - j'ai pu trouver le *Crucial* en CD, fruit de quelques séances de studio avec Miles Davis.
Plus récemment, j'ai trouvé le *Controversy (Rare Purple Mix/White label)* qui est un remix non officiel vinyl qui est un pur morceau dance, que je conseille à tout amateur.
Pour ceux que Prince intéresse, faites attention à ne pas acheter la version dispo de Purple Rain sur le iTMS, le titre Purple Rain n'est pas vendu avec...


----------



## MACcossinelle (18 Septembre 2005)

*now*...._the passenger , _the anthology_,_2005 _



_​


----------



## Nobody (18 Septembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si on a le même pote  mais j'ai aussi reçu le *Small Club* il y a quelques temps, je ne le connaissais pas, j'ai juste un pb de lecture, le CD ne monte pas. Je le découvrirai donc une autre fois. Mais en tout cas, oui, ce Small Club est une invitation d'après ce que j'ai compris, à se débrouiller pour aller voir Sa Majesté dans de petits clubs, en after show plutot que dans les grands concerts qui ont le sait le gonfle et qu'il garde plus sa pêche pour "après". Pour les fans, *DMSR* (Dance.Music.Sex.Romance) dont tu parles doit être cool à avoir, ce morceau n'apparaissant que sur quelques concerts, piratés je crois, car il n'a jamais été mis sur la version CD de l'album *1999*, faute de place et est donc indisponible officiellement.
> A l'époque, j'avais obtenu la K7 du *Black album*, retiré de la vente avant sa sortie et j'avais l'impression d'avoir reçu le Saint Graal.
> Dans le genre raretés -sans doute moins intéressante, compte tenu de la qualité de l'enregistrement peu convaincante - j'ai pu trouver le *Crucial* en CD, fruit de quelques séances de studio avec Miles Davis.
> Plus récemment, j'ai trouvé le *Controversy (Rare Purple Mix/White label)* qui est un remix non officiel vinyl qui est un pur morceau dance, que je conseille à tout amateur.
> Pour ceux que Prince intéresse, faites attention à ne pas acheter la version dispo de Purple Rain sur le iTMS, le titre Purple Rain n'est pas vendu avec...


 
L'album "Small Club" est effectivement une petite merveille. Enregistré en Hollande en juillet '88.
J'ai également reçu du même copain "the Truth, acoustic album" ('97), "Madhouse 8" ('87), "Madhouse 16" ('87), l'original soundtrack de "the Undertaker" ('94) et "Glam Slam Miami" (juin '94).
Je pense qu'il ne s'agit que de raretés ou de pirates. Tu confirmes?

Que du bon en tout cas, hein?
Des potes comme ça, on veut bien les faire connaitre!


----------



## IceandFire (19 Septembre 2005)

quel blageur ce pitch didier  !!!
allez bjork post :love: :style:


----------



## Ti'punch (19 Septembre 2005)




----------



## MrStone (19 Septembre 2005)

Allons prendre Londres :style:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (19 Septembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

>


Ahhh oué... mon préféré !!!  
Sinon moi, c'est ça... :love:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (19 Septembre 2005)

The Cosmic Jokers


----------



## Patamach (19 Septembre 2005)




----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (19 Septembre 2005)

The Cosmic Jokers


----------



## gKatarn (19 Septembre 2005)




----------



## mac-débutant (19 Septembre 2005)

/Users/julienpeltais/Music/iTunes/iTunes Music/The Dead 60s/The Dead 60s/The Dead 60s-The Dead 60s.jpg 
the dead 60's: riot radio; un clin d'oeil au Clash de London Calling


----------



## mac-débutant (19 Septembre 2005)

dsl je me suis loupé c'est la 1ère fois que j'essaye d'insérer une image ds un post. que faut-il mettre ds "entrer texte à insérer". j'ai fait glisser une image jpg d'aperçu. je peux poser la question ici ou dois je aller ds le forum internet?


----------



## IceandFire (19 Septembre 2005)

Miranda, pré-pré Björk Solo  un pure bonheur :love:


----------



## Freelancer (19 Septembre 2005)

mac-débutant a dit:
			
		

> dsl je me suis loupé c'est la 1ère fois que j'essaye d'insérer une image ds un post. que faut-il mettre ds "entrer texte à insérer". j'ai fait glisser une image jpg d'aperçu. je peux poser la question ici ou dois je aller ds le forum internet?



tu dois héberger ton image sur internet, puis mettre l'adresse comme tu l'as fait 

Pour l'instant, les Beatles 67-70. En particulier "Something". je n'arrive pas à m'en lasser. La reprise que Peggy Lee en avait faite est également sublime. Idéal pour revenir d'un week-end en demi-teinte. Après, peut-être Keane qui chante Elton John.


----------



## mac-débutant (19 Septembre 2005)

"héberger mon image sur internet" c'est-à-dire?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Septembre 2005)

mac-débutant a dit:
			
		

> "héberger mon image sur internet" c'est-à-dire?



le plus simple c'est de trouver la pochette sur amazon, fnac, discogs ou autre et de mettre l'adresse

de mettre donc l'adresse http://images-eu.amazon.com/images/P/B0009I7NO4.01.LZZZZZZZ.jpg

ce qui donne


----------



## Patamach (19 Septembre 2005)

...


----------



## purestyle (19 Septembre 2005)

allez, j'ai 13 ans de nouveau...


----------



## Ti'punch (19 Septembre 2005)




----------



## IceandFire (19 Septembre 2005)

:love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## elKBron (19 Septembre 2005)

allez, j ai ressorti la bonne vieille electro :






dieu que c est bon :king:​


----------



## yvos (19 Septembre 2005)

Ice, tu nous fais une bjorkite aigüë?


----------



## IceandFire (19 Septembre 2005)

NON !    :love:


----------



## richard-deux (19 Septembre 2005)

Je ne suis pas un fan de Björk sauf Medulla.


----------



## richard-deux (19 Septembre 2005)

En ce moment: :love: 






It's No Game (Part 1) à fond.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (19 Septembre 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> allez, j'ai 13 ans de nouveau...


Terrible je viens de me le passer celui là !!!  
Et maintenant je repars sur du plus calme !


----------



## Burzum (19 Septembre 2005)




----------



## macarel (19 Septembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

>


kezako?


----------



## Berthold (19 Septembre 2005)




----------



## IceandFire (19 Septembre 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> kezako?




t'en fais expres ???  :love:


----------



## KARL40 (19 Septembre 2005)

Du dub, du dub !! 






Désolé, j'ai pas trouvé plus grand !    :rateau:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Septembre 2005)

Jean-Paul Belmondo sur l'album Jaune de The Temporary Thing


----------



## MACcossinelle (19 Septembre 2005)

*I'tunes on : 

* *



*​


----------



## Kreck (19 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Tangi (19 Septembre 2005)

Y a deux petites minutes c'était ça :


*Tricky* (Maxinquaye) :






..................


----------



## puregeof (19 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Tangi (19 Septembre 2005)

Mais maintenant c'est ça :


*The white stripes* (Get behind me Satan) :







Moins bien que "Seven nation army", mais des morceaux comme "My doorbell" ou "The denial twist", pour ne citer qu'eux, sont de purs joyaux...

...


----------



## Kreck (19 Septembre 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment: :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 
Ah... Bowie...
je les aimes tous, sauf les horreurs que sont "tonight" (misère, les seul duo avec Iggy Pop figure dessus et c'est une horreur) "never let me down" (le duo avec Mickey Rourke, fallait oser) la bo de "labyrinth" (beurk), bref tout entre "let's dance" et les prémices d'une meilleure santé sur "black tie/white noise" ; ensuite deux excellents albums avec "outside" et "earthling" puis après, la routine...
Mais ma préférence reste à celui-ci :


----------



## Ti'punch (19 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Tangi (19 Septembre 2005)

puregeof a dit:
			
		

>


Je préfère celui-ci :


*Goldfrapp* (Black cherry) :






...


----------



## MACcossinelle (19 Septembre 2005)

*now...

* *






* ​


----------



## Kreck (19 Septembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

>


 :love:  :love: 
Mais une préférence pour :


----------



## Tangi (20 Septembre 2005)

Kreck a dit:
			
		

> :love:  :love:
> Mais une préférence pour :


Et le dernier "Robots après tout" ????


----------



## Kreck (20 Septembre 2005)

Un petit Pulp avant d'aller au dodo


----------



## Kreck (20 Septembre 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Et le dernier "Robots après tout" ????



Ben, en fait, je n'ai pas eu l'occasion de l'écouter   mais tout le monde m'en dit du bien alors il faut que je m'y colle. Tu confirmes ?


----------



## Tangi (20 Septembre 2005)

Kreck a dit:
			
		

> Ben, en fait, je n'ai pas eu l'occasion de l'écouter   mais tout le monde m'en dit du bien alors il faut que je m'y colle. Tu confirmes ?


En fait je suis dans le même cas que toi, à ceci près que j'ai déjà entendu un morceau, "Louxor, j'adore"...

Donc à écouter ...


----------



## Tangi (20 Septembre 2005)

Bon juste avant d'aller faire dodo :sleep:...


*Beastie boys* (Hello nasty) :






:sleep:...


----------



## puregeof (20 Septembre 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère celui-ci :
> 
> 
> *Goldfrapp* (Black cherry) :
> ...



... Mon coeur balance   
Pour l'instant c'est ça et c'est vraiment très bien


----------



## teo (20 Septembre 2005)

*A wonderful guy *de Evelyn Knight

Quelqu'un connait son morceau _Lucky, Lucky, Lucky, Lucky me_, je le cherche depuis deux ans sans succès. Standard 40-50s. Je l'ai entendu pendant un spectacle du DV8 Theater en 2003 et il me manque...

*Hitsville UK* de The Clash sur _Sandinista!_

*Afrodiziak* de Bran Van 3000 sur _Glee_
Je connais que _Glee_ mais cet album est vraiment surprenant


----------



## Ti'punch (20 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (20 Septembre 2005)

En ce moment ...


----------



## teo (20 Septembre 2005)

*Namib *de Mich Gerber sur _Tales of the wind_ (tu connais Macounette, non ?  )

Ensuite histoire de se réveiller, l'incredible*Jungle Love* de Morris Day and The Time sur _Ice Cream Revolution_. C'est du sautillant _funk zootsuit style_. Si je me souviens bien c'était dans le film _Purple Rain_ mais pas sur la BO du film. Enfin, je ne sais plus. Morris, Jerome, la bande à Roger Nelson quoi  ..


----------



## IceandFire (20 Septembre 2005)

:love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## richard-deux (20 Septembre 2005)

Pour info, ce soir sur France Inter, la Black Session de dEUS.


----------



## KARL40 (20 Septembre 2005)

très bonne info .... Merci


----------



## Tangi (20 Septembre 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Pour info, ce soir sur France Inter, la Black Session de dEUS.


Ouep... C'est même prévu à 21h ...

...


----------



## teo (20 Septembre 2005)

tu pourrais nous dire lequel 

Là, c'est Carl Cox, un *BBC Essential mix Live au Pacha, Ibiza* en 2002, histoire de saluer les macgéens qui y mixent encore par moment   
Ca donne la pêche pour bosser


----------



## teo (20 Septembre 2005)

Le problème de Prince, c'est de dater les débuts 

78, For you ?





82, 1999 ?





84, Purple Rain ?





89, Batman ?





Ce gars pond au moins un album par an, sans compter les hors "circuits habituels": avec son site internet pour Windows, je suis dégouté...


----------



## macmarco (20 Septembre 2005)

*Y en avait des rouges, y en avait des noirs...*


----------



## kisco (20 Septembre 2005)




----------



## playaman (20 Septembre 2005)

-> Bixente, je me doutais que tu étais funky. Peut-être les chemises   


Supa, 2 posts et des poussières su Macgé   vient de me faire découvrire :

Dat Politics

C'est éléctro, originale, ludique, drole et Français ((personne n'est parfait  ) Spécial dédicace aux Lillois et au Dragon violet)   






 Plug Plus






 Go Pets Go


Y'en a d'autre mais j'ecoute les deux derniers, les plus fun et les seuls que j'ai


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (20 Septembre 2005)

Now....:style:


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Septembre 2005)

Radiohead "Karma Police" :love:


----------



## semac (20 Septembre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Now....:style:


RRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrahhh j'adooooooooooooooooooooore !!!!

        

 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: :love:  

:style: :style: :style: :style: :style: :style: :style: :style: :style: :style: :


----------



## IceandFire (20 Septembre 2005)

de temps en temps  :love:


----------



## Kreck (20 Septembre 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Pour info, ce soir sur France Inter, la Black Session de dEUS.


J'ai été recalé au tirage au sort pour y assister   
mais, bon, je serai derrière mon poste de radio   
et bon concert à puregeof qui a obtenu des places


----------



## Kreck (20 Septembre 2005)

Bon, allez, en attendant dEUS je vais écouter ça :






j'avais beaucoup aimé le premier, on va voir avec celui-ci


----------



## macmarco (20 Septembre 2005)




----------



## garfield (20 Septembre 2005)

Un petit coup de Jimi, c'est toujours sympa en soirée!


----------



## IceandFire (20 Septembre 2005)

STEREOLAB :love:


----------



## yvos (20 Septembre 2005)

Kreck a dit:
			
		

> Bon, allez, en attendant dEUS je vais écouter ça :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est un truK Ki Smouche, Ki Smache, Ki s'Recrache


----------



## Berthold (20 Septembre 2005)

Les deux dans la foulée, histoire de se calmer les nerfs :


----------



## playaman (20 Septembre 2005)

Kreck a dit:
			
		

> j'avais beaucoup aimé le premier, on va voir avec celui-ci



Faut allez voir le site de StupéFlip... C'est un truc Stupéfiant


----------



## Tangi (20 Septembre 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Faut allez voir le site de StupéFlip... C'est un truc Stupéfiant


A l'image du groupe : barge...

Un petit lien... 

...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Septembre 2005)




----------



## puregeof (21 Septembre 2005)

Grâce au lien filé par Kreck ici-même il y a quelques jours j'ai pu assister à ce show-case ce soir  
Après une heure trente d'attente (il fallait se présenter à 19h30 pour un concert commençant à 21h00) nous sommes rentré dans la petite salle (300 personnes tout au plus)
C'était la première fois que j'assistais à un concert rock dans un amphi de radio. C'est assez étrange. Nous étions assis au premier rang. Aucune séparation entre le groupe et nous. 
A 21h00 on entend les infos en direct. Bizarre avant un concert. Ensuite Lenoir arrive sur scène. Introduit le groupe en quelques mots pas très sympathiques. Genre ils n'ont pas fait grand chose de bien terrible depuis six ans. Si on connaît tous les projets parallèles de Tom Barman (le leader de dEus), c'est un peu injuste.
Le concert commence immédiatement, j'imagine retransmis en direct sur Inter. Un light minimaliste mais efficace. Tom Barman est habillé d'un tee-shirt orange, les chevaux courts en bataille. Alan Gevaert, le  bassiste, excité comme une puce. Sur les deux premiers morceaux - issus du dernier opus (Pocket Revolution) et dont je ne connaissais pas les titres, quelques problème de balance, Barman peine à trouver sa voix. Dès la fin du second morceaux les guitares crachent et c'est bon. Un troisième morceau, issu de "Worst Case" me semble-t-il, avant d'enchaîner avec l'incontournable Instant Street (sur Ideal Crash). Rien à faire, Barman ne parvient pas à moduler sa voix et reste dans les graves un peu cassé, mais sur la fin les guitares se déchaînent et nous aussi. Je me dis que c'est là qu'ils sont les meilleurs : lorsque leur sens indéniable de la mélodie est contrecarré par des explosions de guitares et batterie conduisent le morceau à un orgasme rythmique.  S'ensuit une alternance de ballades et de morceaux plus rythmés. La première partie se termine par l'excellent Sun Ra issu du dernier album. Le rappel sera ensuite de très courte durée. Une petite ballade un peu insignifiante (on est loin de Sister Drew) et : "A bientôt à l'Olympia". La messe est dite. Bye bye. Lumière.
En résumé, un concert de bonne facture mais un peu court (1h30). Je crois que le groupe est capable de mieux. Néamoins, un très bon moment.
Merci encore à Kreck pour le tuyau... ainsi qu'à Inter et Bernard Lenoir pour avoir organisé ce concert.  :love:


----------



## mado (21 Septembre 2005)

En parlant live, je regrette vraiment d'avoir aimé sa musique trop tard. 
Allez, un p'tit bout avant de dormir.


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Septembre 2005)




----------



## IceandFire (21 Septembre 2005)

Heathen Chemistry UN DES MEILLEURS !!!  :love:


----------



## teo (21 Septembre 2005)

Merci pour le compte rendu ! tu aurais aussi pu le faire partager aux lecteurs de ce fil, plus approprié (?)  et mettre un lien ici 


là c'est:
NO avec *Touched by the hand of God* sur _International_




> I was standing by the ocean when I saw your face
> I couldn't look at you
> I guess you knew it but I never realized
> That we were through
> ...



Ca me rappelle des amours platoniques adolescentes  :rose: 

Puis là, plus jouace, c'est James Brown avec *I got you (I feel you)* sur_ Sex Machine - The best of JB_


----------



## MrStone (21 Septembre 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Faut allez voir le site de StupéFlip... C'est un truc Stupéfiant




Yvos, viens voir, on a des nouvelles recrues   :rateau:






Dans un autre registre ce matin on démarre doucement avec :


----------



## yvos (21 Septembre 2005)

j'veille au grain, mais la vieille dame du dessus, par contre, elle est pas trop convaincue 

Ce matin, Old Child de Dionysos


----------



## richard-deux (21 Septembre 2005)

puregeof a dit:
			
		

> En résumé, un concert de bonne facture mais un peu court (1h30). Je crois que le groupe est capable de mieux. Néamoins, un très bon moment.



Merci pour le compte- rendu.  

Sinon le concert est en ligne (mono  :mouais: ) sur le site de France Inter.


----------



## playaman (21 Septembre 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Yvos, viens voir, on a des nouvelles recrues   :rateau:



J'espere vivre assez vieux pour les voir en concert.


en préparation du concert de ce soir :


Tokyo Sex Destruction
5 th Avenue South






Un peu trop Glam 70's a mon gout mais pas mal quand meme et le concert est pas bien cher ;-)


----------



## Tangi (21 Septembre 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour le compte- rendu.
> 
> Sinon le concert est en ligne (mono  :mouais: ) sur le site de France Inter.


En ligne jusque 22h ce soir, heure à laquelle finie la prochaine émission... Après foutu ...


----------



## richard-deux (21 Septembre 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> En ligne jusque 22h ce soir, heure à laquelle finie la prochaine émission... Après foutu ...



Après il faudra attendre lundi, car dEUS sont les invités de l'émission "L'Album de La semaine" sur Canal+.  

A noter dans vos agendas.


----------



## MrStone (21 Septembre 2005)

Editors, premier album :






Ils seront à la Maroquinerie demain, à propos


----------



## Macbeth (21 Septembre 2005)

Bon, d emon coté en ce moment, j'écoute pas mal Syd Matters, le deuxième opus "someday we will foreze obstacles"...
direction http://www.sydmatters.com/ pour en savoir plus.


----------



## teo (21 Septembre 2005)

Prince, *Kiss (Soul of a man remix)* :love:


----------



## Dahas (21 Septembre 2005)

Un coup de rétro bien rafraichissant


----------



## MrStone (21 Septembre 2005)

_Nova Tunes 1.2_, de chez Nova, of courseuh :rateau:

Y'a justement un titre du Syd Matters dedans


----------



## FANREM (21 Septembre 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Editors, premier album :
> 
> Ils seront à la Maroquinerie demain, à propos



A voir effectivement, mais il n'y a plus de place depuis longtemps 
Pas réussi à en avoir


----------



## MrStone (21 Septembre 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> A voir effectivement, mais il n'y a plus de place depuis longtemps
> Pas réussi à en avoir



Oui, bon, la veille, c'est sûr... d'autant que les Inrocks sont partenaires et ont donc sur-médiatisé l'événement 
Y'a pas une rediff radio prévue par hasard ?


----------



## purestyle (21 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Burzum (21 Septembre 2005)




----------



## kisco (21 Septembre 2005)

Charlotte parfois - je trompe ta femme   

y a pas encore de CD, mais des mp3 complets officiels :love:


----------



## yvos (21 Septembre 2005)




----------



## FANREM (21 Septembre 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pas une rediff radio prévue par hasard ?



Peut etre  ici  en direct


----------



## puregeof (22 Septembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour le compte rendu ! tu aurais aussi pu le faire partager aux lecteurs de ce fil, plus approprié (?)  et mettre un lien ici



Posted   Merci pour le tuyau   et pour ta patience avec les débutants


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Pitch/fork/work (22 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Benjamin D.C. (22 Septembre 2005)




----------



## KARL40 (22 Septembre 2005)

Ce matin, pour bien commencer une journée de glande


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (22 Septembre 2005)

Petit desinfectant pour les oreilles.


----------



## teo (22 Septembre 2005)

Coldplay, *Low* XY
Je sens que ça va être une journée merveilleusement ensoleillée avec un gout salé dans l'arrière gorge.

J'essaie désespérément de me rappeler ce que j'écoutais le 22 septembre 1985 et je ne m'en souviens plus. Cela n'a pas d'importance mais normalement j'aurai du me souvenir.

Sans doute du Prince, du M. Jackson, un peu de pop gentillette 

Tiens Annie Lennox, une belle dame qui m'accompagne aussi, quelle voix :love:
*A thousand beautiful things (Recorded at The Depot)* sur Bare (DVD)


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (22 Septembre 2005)

C'est pas grave... desfois vaudrait mieux oublier...  les années 85 pfff j'ai vraiment déconné à l'époque, j'était trop cinglé faut voir ce que j'écoutais !!
Total Out of the system moi !


----------



## richard-deux (22 Septembre 2005)

En ce moment:








PS: Article à propos de dEUS dans le journal Le Monde.


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Septembre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas grave... desfois vaudrait mieux oublier...  les années 85 pfff j'ai vraiment déconné à l'époque, j'était trop cinglé faut voir ce que j'écoutais !!
> Total Out of the system moi !



Toi, tu devrais écouter ma prog...


----------



## y&b (22 Septembre 2005)

Pour ma part, j'ai commencé par un petit Alabama 3 - whoke up this morning.
C'est de la balle !!!
Bonne journée à tous


----------



## MrStone (22 Septembre 2005)

Le dernier Goldfrapp. Je préférais de loin (très loin) les ambiances morriconiennes du premier opus, mais finalement la p'tite Allison s'en tire bien avec ce son synthés/pop/eighties :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (22 Septembre 2005)

Ecoutez ça c'est un peu fou...
Et guettez les concerts y'en a un peu partout...


----------



## Burzum (22 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (22 Septembre 2005)

Quel dommage qu'Alice ne soit pas un FAI fiable pour le moment parce que du coté de leur musique de pub c'est plutôt pas mal !!!
Faut écouter ça !


----------



## kisco (22 Septembre 2005)

Glen of Guinnes + ECV - FolkOff


----------



## macarel (22 Septembre 2005)

là pour le moment :love:


----------



## Burzum (22 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Pitch/fork/work (22 Septembre 2005)




----------



## y&b (22 Septembre 2005)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

>



C'est lequel  ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Septembre 2005)




----------



## macmarco (23 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> http://hem.passagen.se/agm/Korn/Gfx/Korn_CD.GIF





Elle ne passe pas ton image, stook.


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Septembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Elle ne passe pas ton image, stook.



merci, j'ai changé....

mais maintenant c'est :


----------



## playaman (23 Septembre 2005)

Bein y'a de l'ambiance chez toi ce soir ma Stookette   

Profite bien de ce mariage lacheur !!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Septembre 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Profite bien de ce mariage lacheur !!!



on va essayer.....bise a toi l'ami.......amusez vous bien....
Et a bientot j'espere....


----------



## playaman (23 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Et a bientot j'espere....




... J'espère aussi   
Bises !

P.S : Avant la SAES


----------



## yvos (23 Septembre 2005)

Après la chaleur de Noir Dez' , un peu de jazzy drum'n bass. :mouais:






James Hardway, a positive sweat


----------



## MacEntouziast (23 Septembre 2005)

Excellent :


----------



## Ti'punch (23 Septembre 2005)




----------



## IceandFire (23 Septembre 2005)

je sais ça change pas bcp chez moi  mais c'est DM :love: ....


----------



## MrStone (23 Septembre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> C'est lequel  ?



C'était écrit dessus 
En haut _The private press_ et en bas _Preemptive strike_ :rateau:



En ce moment : 





Mr Scruff, _Keep it Solid Steel_ :love:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (23 Septembre 2005)

*Steve Miller Band* - _Greatest Hits_


----------



## macarel (23 Septembre 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> *Steve Miller Band* - _Greatest Hits_


ouf, ça ne me rajeunit pas, ça fait un bail que je n'ai pas écouté. c'est pour ce soir (the Joker :love: )


----------



## Nobody (23 Septembre 2005)

Mmmmmm...







Aaaah... les bals folks sous les étoiles de ma jeunesse... Les filles en robes "indiennes", les foulards, l'encens, le patchouli, le signe "peace and love" au marqueur sur les parkas, les chemises ouvertes, les jeans effilochés, tout le monde il est beau tout le monde il est gentil, les joints qui circulaient, généreusement suçotés de ci de là, un bon moyen pour se choper une grippe si quelqu'un en portait les germes... Des parenthèses dans des réalités musicales, économiques, sociales bien plus dures. Un autre monde à découvrir. Par curiosité. Ca faisait du bien. Si si.

:love:


----------



## Burzum (23 Septembre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> C'est lequel  ?



Le premier c'est "Private Press" de DJ Shadow et le second c'est Preemptive Strike toujours de DJ Shadow


----------



## teo (23 Septembre 2005)

*It's like that (Drop the break)* de RunDMC vs Jason Nevins sur _It's like that (Single)_


----------



## purestyle (23 Septembre 2005)




----------



## IceandFire (23 Septembre 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

>



      :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Septembre 2005)




----------



## MrStone (23 Septembre 2005)




----------



## macarel (23 Septembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Mmmmmm...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh la la, c'est la journée des vieux aujourd'hui, d'abord steve miller, maintenant Branduardi. Toujours est il que j'aime Branduardi


----------



## teo (23 Septembre 2005)

*Decepticons* de Ugress sur les fichiers dispos sur leur site 

J'aimerai voir ce groupe débarquer sous nos latitudes...


----------



## elKBron (23 Septembre 2005)

un peu de douceur dans ce monde de brutes 




​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2005)

In Flames - The Jester Race

Moonshield en ce moment, c'est vraiment le seul morceau qui mérite d'être retenu de ce groupe, quel gâchis.


----------



## MACcossinelle (24 Septembre 2005)

*now...*_Son duo avec PJ harvey est tout simplement magnifique...



_*



*​


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Septembre 2005)

souchon"tailler la zone" .....







et partir loin de cette vie pour de vrai ....


----------



## y&b (24 Septembre 2005)

Macéo Parker : Life on planet groove

On s'en lasse pas...


----------



## MACcossinelle (24 Septembre 2005)

Le duo entre Noir Désir et Bashung...







puis un petit Miossec...




​ 
Pour finir sur "i wanna be your dog..."




​


----------



## Berthold (24 Septembre 2005)

Tostaky au réveil, c'est une journée qui... heu... qui... bon, je ne trouve pas de rime. Enfin j'écoute ça quand même.


----------



## richard-deux (24 Septembre 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

>



Très bon album. :love: 


Skalpel, Mr.Scruff et là Bonobo, je me sens moi seul car lorsque je parle de ces groupes autour de moi, personne ne connait et je passe pour un gros snob.  

As-tu acheté le dernier album?





Konfusion -Skalpel


----------



## IceandFire (24 Septembre 2005)

Les suprèmes dindes  :love: miss l'anglaise  ....




 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Kreck (24 Septembre 2005)

j'aime bien


----------



## IceandFire (24 Septembre 2005)

oué je le trouve pas aussi magique que les 2 premiers...Mais peut être à force d'écoutes....


----------



## Kreck (24 Septembre 2005)

j'aime bien arcade fire, ça me fait penser aux pixies, à pulp, à plein de choses, en fait, et ça garde un côté original


----------



## y&b (24 Septembre 2005)

Ben pour ce "matin", on va commencer par un petit Stanley Clarke et son School Days.

Rien de mieux pour ce mettre la watt.......et réveillé toute la maisoné !


----------



## macmarco (24 Septembre 2005)

En route pour la joie !


----------



## y&b (24 Septembre 2005)

Unpetit Masters at work feat india ; To be in love ..
C'est l'heure de l'apéro


----------



## kisco (24 Septembre 2005)

U2 - Gloria


----------



## MACcossinelle (24 Septembre 2005)

Un melting de tout cela...  




​ 














:love:


----------



## IceandFire (24 Septembre 2005)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> U2 - Gloria



  :love:


----------



## MacEntouziast (24 Septembre 2005)

Aujourd'hui y'avait ça :


----------



## MacEntouziast (24 Septembre 2005)

Ensuite  :


----------



## MacEntouziast (24 Septembre 2005)

Et puis aussi ça :


----------



## MacEntouziast (24 Septembre 2005)

en passant par :


----------



## MacEntouziast (24 Septembre 2005)

en continuant avec :


----------



## MacEntouziast (24 Septembre 2005)

on s'est permis ça aussi :


----------



## Ti'punch (24 Septembre 2005)




----------



## MacEntouziast (24 Septembre 2005)

Avant de s'envoyer ce truc :


----------



## MacEntouziast (24 Septembre 2005)

assez daté mais tellement efficace :


----------



## MacEntouziast (24 Septembre 2005)

on accélère avec :


----------



## MacEntouziast (24 Septembre 2005)

et on se calme avec :


----------



## MacEntouziast (24 Septembre 2005)

Et dodo avec :






VOODOO CHILD bien sûr


----------



## IceandFire (24 Septembre 2005)

Bravo belle série de flood   ... moi là c'est James blunt, c'est sympatoche... :style:


----------



## MacEntouziast (24 Septembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Bravo belle série de flood   ... moi là c'est James blunt, c'est sympatoche... :style:


Bah, dans ce cas, c'est surtout la musique qui compte, pas celui qui poste


----------



## IceandFire (24 Septembre 2005)

La musiqueeeeeeeuuuhhhhhhh....oui la musiqueeeeuuhhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## Ti'punch (24 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Kreck (25 Septembre 2005)




----------



## IceandFire (25 Septembre 2005)

bien stones roses  :love:


----------



## Burzum (25 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Burzum (25 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Burzum (25 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Avril-VII (25 Septembre 2005)

Mon tout premier achat sur l'ITMS, et bien je ne regrette pas 
Si vous connaissez des groupes similaiires ...


----------



## macmarco (25 Septembre 2005)

J'y pense encore...


----------



## Kreck (25 Septembre 2005)




----------



## IceandFire (25 Septembre 2005)

:love: love closer !!!! :love:


----------



## Burzum (25 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Septembre 2005)

"Dead as dead can be," my doctor tells me
But I just can't believe him, never the optimistic one
I'm sure of your ability to become my perfect enemy
Wake up and face me, don't play dead cause maybe
Someday I will walk away and say, 'You disappoint me,?
Maybe you're better off this way

Leaning over you here, cold and catatonic
I catch a brief reflection of what you could and might have been
It's your right and your ability 
To become'my perfect enemy?

Wake up and face me, don't play dead cause maybe
Someday I'll walk away and say, "You disappoint me,"
Maybe you're better off this way

Maybe you're better off this way
Maybe you're better off this way
Maybe you're better off this way
You're better of this'you're better off this?
Maybe you're better off!

Wake up and face me, don?t play dead cause maybe
Someday I'll walk away and say, "You fucking disappoint me!"
Maybe you"re better off this way

Go ahead and play dead
I know that you can hear this
Go ahead and play dead
Why can't you turn and face me?
Why can't you turn and face me?
Why can't you turn and face me?
Why can't you turn and face me? 
You fucking disappoint me!


----------



## Kreck (25 Septembre 2005)




----------



## IceandFire (25 Septembre 2005)

les 2 mon général  !!! sinon james blunt c'est vraiment sympa et frais :love:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Septembre 2005)

hé hé C cool ca!


----------



## Ti'punch (25 Septembre 2005)




----------



## macmarco (25 Septembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Alors il est comment ?
> En DVD ou en CD ?




En CD. 
Vraiment bien !


----------



## Ti'punch (26 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Benjamin D.C. (26 Septembre 2005)




----------



## y&b (26 Septembre 2005)

Un petit Afrika bambaataa : Dark Matter Moving at the Spee


----------



## MACcossinelle (26 Septembre 2005)

Au réveil...






​


----------



## y&b (26 Septembre 2005)

Pour le reveil de ce matin, ce sera un double crème des tartines et un petit :

Cosmo Vitelli : Clean


----------



## Ti'punch (26 Septembre 2005)




----------



## IceandFire (26 Septembre 2005)

Tanita tikaram :love: version remiste


----------



## y&b (26 Septembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Tanita tikaram :love: version remiste



Connais pas    Quel genre ?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (26 Septembre 2005)

J'aime pas le titre de ce thread moi...


----------



## y&b (26 Septembre 2005)

Bon pour oim c'est Terranova : Hitchhiking Nonstop With No Particular Destination 



			
				dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> J'aime pas le titre de ce thread moi...



Ben qu'est qui te vas pas dans le titre ???


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (26 Septembre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Ben qu'est qui te vas pas dans le titre ???


D'une part, la formulation et d'autre part, ça: _*K*elle musi*k* écoutez vous donc? 2.0_


----------



## Ti'punch (26 Septembre 2005)

:mouais:    :mouais:


----------



## y&b (26 Septembre 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> D'une part, la formulation et d'autre part, ça: _*K*elle musi*k* écoutez vous donc? 2.0_



C'est sûr, vu comme ça !!! 

Modérateur svp ...


----------



## richard-deux (26 Septembre 2005)

Kelle MusiK Ke j'éKoute:

C'est cela:


----------



## Ti'punch (26 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Benjamin D.C. (26 Septembre 2005)

Bon ben on dirait que je suis le seul que ça dérange, tant mieux... 

En ce moment, pour moi c'est:


----------



## macmarco (26 Septembre 2005)

Bien reçu tous les messages...


----------



## Caddie Rider (26 Septembre 2005)

Alors en ce moment, Ceza un groupe de rap turque récupéré chez ma copine... Assez drole d'entendre des musiques un peu plus exotique que ce qu'on entends tous les jours...


----------



## macmarco (26 Septembre 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Alors en ce moment, Ceza un groupe de rap turque récupéré chez ma copine... Assez drole d'entendre des musiques un peu plus exotique que ce qu'on entends tous les jours...





Si tu ne mets pas l'adresse complète(avec http://, de plus, il y a un espace à supprimer avant data), ton image ne s'affichera pas. 

[Edith]
Il y a un problème, l'url a l'air incorrect...
[/Edith]


----------



## Caddie Rider (26 Septembre 2005)

Merci  

J'ai pas regardé lors de mon post... effectivement le lien est mort... bizzare..


----------



## MrStone (26 Septembre 2005)

:love:


----------



## La mouette (26 Septembre 2005)

BB King       "Stormy monday blues"  :mouais: ..........


----------



## silvio (26 Septembre 2005)

Kaiser Chiefs "Employment" : la claque ! longtemps que cela ne m'était pas arrivé
Il y a du Magazine la dedans ... tout plein de bonnes choses de 79-80, mais complètement digérées

Pis The Hives "Tyranosaurus Hives", du rock garage super péchu (euphémisme !)


----------



## silvio (26 Septembre 2005)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

>



Chapeau Bas ...


----------



## macmarco (26 Septembre 2005)

:love:


----------



## MrStone (26 Septembre 2005)

Une collection de remixes et de faces B du label  Tru Thoughts (avant le passage sur Ninja Tune).
Que du bon :love: :love: :love:


----------



## olibox (26 Septembre 2005)

Le chanteur on le voit dans une série policière sur la TeuFeuUne actuellement (du moins je crois) c'est Ice-T
Voilà ou ca mene de chanter des chansons de rebelles...    en tout cas ca dépote grave!!!
Body Count /Body Count (1992)


----------



## Kreck (26 Septembre 2005)

qu'est-ce qu'il y a à manger ?


----------



## IceandFire (26 Septembre 2005)

Louise attaque..."comme on a dit"...  Merci encore les Loulous pour vos msgs  :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Septembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Tanita tikaram :love: version remiste



sauf erreur un nouvel album est sorti ou va sortir  

ce n'est pas moi edith : il est sorti en avril

celui qui la fait connaître 






avec Twist in My Sobriety


----------



## IceandFire (26 Septembre 2005)

est sorti vi  tiens tu m'a rien dit today toi...  ... pourtant tu sais tout le respect que j'ai pour toi


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Septembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> est sorti vi  tiens tu m'a rien dit today toi...  ... pourtant tu sais tout le respect que j'ai pour toi



Euh ... bonjour


----------



## IceandFire (26 Septembre 2005)

héhéhé blauguer vas !  :love: ... merci en tout cas  Blageur  l'autre c'est en belge   :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Septembre 2005)




----------



## le_magi61 (26 Septembre 2005)

Le dernier album de Pink Martini :


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Septembre 2005)

Cela faisait longtemps


----------



## IceandFire (26 Septembre 2005)

Tu sais que le Moz adore ce groupe de jeunes ?


----------



## playaman (26 Septembre 2005)

Kreck a dit:
			
		

> qu'est-ce qu'il y a à manger ?



...Des saucisses je suppose... Il est midi, il est midi, il est midi  :rateau:


----------



## Kreck (26 Septembre 2005)

Pulp  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Kreck (26 Septembre 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> ...Des saucisses je suppose... Il est midi, il est midi, il est midi  :rateau:



gagné


----------



## IceandFire (26 Septembre 2005)

James Blunt :love: merde je me suis fait eu  ç'est cool en fait  ... hein Freelancer


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (26 Septembre 2005)

Je m'en lasse pas de celui là !


----------



## IceandFire (26 Septembre 2005)

je te comprends   :love: ...


----------



## IceandFire (26 Septembre 2005)

Kreck a dit:
			
		

> Pulp  :love:  :love:  :love:



un des meilleurs albums sinon le meilleur    :love:


----------



## Freelancer (26 Septembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> James Blunt :love: merde je me suis fait eu  ç'est cool en fait  ... hein Freelancer


bon anniv' 






Juliet "Random Order", que j'ai déjà évoqué ici. Electro-pop, inégal mais quelques pepites (Neverland, Avalon) :love:

ps: prod de Stuart Price (aka les rythmes digitales, zoot woman, thin white duke), pour situer...


----------



## IceandFire (26 Septembre 2005)

MErrki encore Free


----------



## hegemonikon (26 Septembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> James Blunt :love: merde je me suis fait eu  ç'est cool en fait  ... hein Freelancer



Le bucheron canadien, ex casque bleu qui beugle torse nu dans la neige ? (ça me rappelle mon service militaire ça :love: )


----------



## kisco (26 Septembre 2005)

Charlotte parfois - C'est le printemps 

("c'est le printemps je suis content y a
plein de nouvelles filles qu'ont 20 ans") :love:


----------



## Burzum (26 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Nobody (26 Septembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

>



Ah oui, j'adore!


----------



## r0rk4l (26 Septembre 2005)

Cor Fijneman, un prodige de la Trance...Signé sur Black Hole Recordings, le label de Dj Tiesto!


----------



## puregeof (26 Septembre 2005)

Découverts à l'instant (décidément je n'ai plus le temps pour rien) sur le CD des Inrocks "Une rentrée 2005 Tome 2" :

Antony and the Johnosons "You Are My Sister" ; et
Jack the Ripper "I Was Born a Cancer"

Si vous ne connaissez pas Jack the Ripper j'avais beaucoup aimé "I'm Coming" paru en 2003


----------



## patlek (26 Septembre 2005)

Poussez vous là avec vos musiques de jeunes!!


Viens de sortir:






BB KING!

Pourquoi 80?

Parce que il a enregistré cet album a l' occasion de son 80 eme anniversaire! Et oui... Et bientot 60 ans de carriére discographique. 

On y trouve une bonne version de "The thrill is gone"
(Une version issue d' un autre album:
http://www.bbkingclubs.com/user/music/BBKing/CompletelyWell/09 - The Thrill Is Gone.mp3

Le site officiel de BB KIng (La musique d' intro st justement le morceau sus cité)

http://www.bbking.com/

Hop!


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Septembre 2005)

patlek a dit:
			
		

> Poussez vous là avec vos musiques de jeunes!!
> 
> 
> Viens de sortir:
> ...




*Sonnyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy* 
on a un autre amateur de BB king...
cooool!
tiens, je m'en vais l'acheter cet album...


----------



## y&b (27 Septembre 2005)

Ray barretto : My Summertime hummmm


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (27 Septembre 2005)

Agitation Free, surtout celui ci


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (27 Septembre 2005)

encore un peu de choucroute ?


----------



## silvio (27 Septembre 2005)

patlek a dit:
			
		

> Poussez vous là avec vos musiques de jeunes!!
> 
> 
> Viens de sortir:
> ...



Les djeunz, ils aiment aussi BB King


----------



## supermoquette (27 Septembre 2005)




----------



## silvio (27 Septembre 2005)

Ah toi aussi ...


----------



## silvio (27 Septembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Cela faisait longtemps



Quelque chose à voir avec les Peel Sessions, ou complètement différent ?


----------



## IceandFire (27 Septembre 2005)

:love:


----------



## elKBron (27 Septembre 2005)

retour aux sources : ​






de l excellent pagan metal  ​


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Septembre 2005)

Mais quel pianiste! et ses reprises Jazz de Radiohead sont excellente, a conseiller a tout fan du groupe de Tom York...!!!


----------



## MrStone (27 Septembre 2005)

_USSR Reconstruction_ par DJ Vadim


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Septembre 2005)




----------



## macmarco (27 Septembre 2005)




----------



## MrStone (27 Septembre 2005)

All things to all men


----------



## MacEntouziast (27 Septembre 2005)




----------



## y&b (27 Septembre 2005)

Sun Goddess de Earth Wind And Fire


----------



## Kreck (27 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Septembre 2005)

ça fait longtemps que j'ai posté ici...


----------



## bompi (27 Septembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Un poil déçu



C'est quoi, comme zik ?

Ces derniers jours, je suis toujours sur Buscemi "Camino Real"





avec un peu de Richard H. Kirk "The number of Magic"





et de Brian Eno




(pas si mal finalement, son dernier album, quoique inférieur aux attentes)

Sans oublier Niels Petter Molvaer





ni, surtout, Jon Hassell





Enfin, un peu de





pour se maintenir en forme.


----------



## MacEntouziast (27 Septembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> ......Sans oublier Niels Petter Molvaer


ça ne vaut pas son "KHMER" :


----------



## teo (27 Septembre 2005)

Kreck a dit:
			
		

> qu'est-ce qu'il y a à manger ?





			
				playaman a dit:
			
		

> ...Des saucisses je suppose... Il est midi, il est midi, il est midi  :rateau:





			
				Kreck a dit:
			
		

> gagné



:love: heureusement certains suivent par ici... Première fois que ça réagit à cette pochette sur ce fil, ça fait plaisir de voir qu'il y a pas que moi qui adore cet album 
coodbool ensoleillé assuré :love:

En tt cas, je vois qu'on s'ennuie pas quand je poste pas  pas trop eu le temps aujourd'hui. Mais je vais m'y remettre demain.
Là c'est popod et Mount Simms, je peux pas vous dire le morceau, c'est un shuffle 


_PS perso: Pitch', ça fait plaisir de voir que tu retournes aux valeurs essentielles  Je m'inquiétais... ça faisait longtemps il me semble _

Oui bon, c'est un peu l'hôpital qui se fout de la charité là 

Bien rentré ? Merci pour ton piti mssg l'ot'jour



Edit:


			
				Message vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à playaman.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (27 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Kreck (27 Septembre 2005)

pochette du dvd mais, désolé, j'écoute la musique et j'adore  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Kreck (27 Septembre 2005)

Et pis même pas honte


----------



## elKBron (27 Septembre 2005)

​


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (27 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Pitch/fork/work (27 Septembre 2005)

La presse en parle


----------



## bompi (27 Septembre 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> ça ne vaut pas son "KHMER" :



Ah mais là, je ne suis pas d'accord du tout  mais c'est pas bien grave


----------



## MacEntouziast (27 Septembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais là, je ne suis pas d'accord du tout  ....


 un peu quand même, non ? non ! allez ! bon ben tant pis !


----------



## y&b (27 Septembre 2005)

Kreck a dit:
			
		

> Et pis même pas honte



T'inquiète, un jour ton prince viendra .... 

Pour le moment c'est également un prince .... du jazz Miles : Doo Bop


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (27 Septembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, un peu de
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tout tout bon


----------



## Tangi (27 Septembre 2005)

...

Voilà ce qui passe en boucle en ce moment chez moi...


*Death in Vegas* (Satan's circus) :






*Bloc party* (Silent alarm remixed), album remixé et décidément très réussi :






*Röyksopp* (The understanding) :






*The rakes* (Capture/Release) :







Que de bons albums en ce moment :love:...


Et le prochain pourrait bien être celui-ci :


*Jackson and his computer band* (Smash) un petit lien :






...


----------



## MacEntouziast (28 Septembre 2005)

Na !


----------



## bompi (28 Septembre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiète, un jour ton prince viendra ....
> 
> Pour le moment c'est également un prince .... du jazz Miles : Doo Bop



Le prince peut venir sous les délicats doigts de Bill Evans ("Someday my prince will come").
Ce type pouvait rendre sublime n'importe quelle mélodie, ma parole.

Par ailleurs, ça fait longtemps que, pour Teo, son Prince est venu (ouarf ouarf, la blague à deux balles ... un peu honteux je suis :rose: :rateau:  )


----------



## macmarco (28 Septembre 2005)




----------



## teo (28 Septembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Le prince peut venir sous les délicats doigts de Bill Evans ("Someday my prince will come").
> Ce type pouvait rendre sublime n'importe quelle mélodie, ma parole.
> 
> Par ailleurs, ça fait longtemps que, pour Teo, son Prince est venu (ouarf ouarf, la blague à deux balles ... un peu honteux je suis :rose: :rateau:  )




Dans tous les sens du terme  12 ou 21 ans au choix 
Le truc après, c'est qu'il faut réussir à le garder près de soi. The One Who Must Not Be Named Prince peut bien faire ce qu'il veut... je garde l'autre 
(Allez Bompi, cache toi  )

Là j'écoute le bruit des touches du clavier et le ronron du PC, juste avant d'aller ipoder entre les moutons. Je pense qu'un Paul Oakenfold, Goa style m'ira bien pour m'accompagner au coeur de la nuit 

M'endormir sur une plage... un joli rêve... ce soir j'ai mangé tahitien, ça devrait le faire 

PS: millexcuz, le pc et ff ne prennent apparemment pas mes smileys...


----------



## IceandFire (28 Septembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

>



t'as trouvé un skin pour itunes 5 ???


----------



## Berthold (28 Septembre 2005)

Le ciel est légèrement couvert, la température entre la douceur et la fraîcheur. Il fait humide mais on sent que la chaleur va sécher tout ça rapidement. J'ouvre iTunes et je lance un petit Silent Way. Je vais boire un café.






 Dire qu'il va falloir bosser...


----------



## Berthold (28 Septembre 2005)

Tiens, une petite question de curiosité pour tous les amateurs de musiques et d'iTunes qui traînent ici. Quand vous encodez vos CD pour en disposer sur vos disques durs, quels format choisissez-vous (meilleur rapport qualité/poids) ?
- Sans qu'on se lance dans un grand débat technique, c'est pas l'endroit.-

Moi j'ai choisis AAC à 256 kbps. Même le classique ressort très bien.


----------



## IceandFire (28 Septembre 2005)

il y aura toujours une perte quelque soit l'encodage  mais ton encodage est très bien


----------



## IceandFire (28 Septembre 2005)

allez un coup d'ukrainians


----------



## KARL40 (28 Septembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> La presse en parle


 
C'est justement ce qui m'inquiète !!!  

Est-ce que l'album est bon où se retrouve-t-on avec la même déception que (j'ai eu avec) BLOC PARTY : excellent single et album ennuyeux ?


----------



## IceandFire (28 Septembre 2005)

Libertines :love: ah ces glishs


----------



## elKBron (28 Septembre 2005)

du bonheur pour des journees maussades :



​


----------



## Ti'punch (28 Septembre 2005)




----------



## IceandFire (28 Septembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

>



moi c'est encore d'actualité    :love:


----------



## richard-deux (28 Septembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

>



Le 3 ou 4 octobre, Thomas Fersen sort un nouvel album.  

Sinon, ce live est génial.  

A écouter aussi:


----------



## IceandFire (28 Septembre 2005)

kid a et la supertramp  ... normal le ptit déj   :love:


----------



## MrStone (28 Septembre 2005)




----------



## IceandFire (28 Septembre 2005)

singles ? ou new album ? :love:....


----------



## MrStone (28 Septembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> singles ? ou new album ? :love:....



Vieillerie :love: ça a 10 ans et pas pris une ride


----------



## elKBron (28 Septembre 2005)

11 ans... ca date de 1994... y a vraiment de bons trucs en Scandinavie... vais demenager moi si ca continue


----------



## richard-deux (28 Septembre 2005)

Puisque MrStone est dans le coin, connais-tu les vidéos de Skalpel?

Dispo ici.


----------



## IceandFire (28 Septembre 2005)

jla kiff trop cette petite fée  :love: ....


----------



## MrStone (28 Septembre 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Puisque MrStone est dans le coin, connais-tu les vidéos de Skalpel?
> 
> Dispo ici.



Je ne connaissais que le clip de _Sculpture_, sur la compil ZenTV, merci du tuyau 


@ I&F :rhaaaaaa tu l'as déjà shootée ? :love: 

@ElKBron : la demoiselle est suédoise, pour être plus précis


----------



## elKBron (28 Septembre 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> @ElKBron : la demoiselle est suédoise, pour être plus précis


vivi, je sais  mais il y a tout autant de bonnes musiques en Suède, Norvège Finlande, Islande. Alors bon, hop, moi, j ai prefere faire court en parlant de Scandinavie. Mais finalement...


----------



## MrStone (28 Septembre 2005)

Je te l'accorde bien volontiers


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Septembre 2005)

Là j'écoute Röyksopp "Melody AM"


----------



## IceandFire (28 Septembre 2005)

Mr Stone : non pas encore shooté la gosse   :love: , je te le dirais


----------



## richard-deux (28 Septembre 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là j'écoute Röyksopp "Melody AM"



Hier, j'ai écouté "Eple" puisque j'ai réinstaller Panther.
J'ai découvert que c'était cette musique de Röyksopp qui servait d'intro.


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Septembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> kid a et la supertramp  ... normal le ptit déj   :love:



Si c'est Crime of the Century, c'est bon pour démarrer...
 :love:


----------



## Tangi (28 Septembre 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> C'est justement ce qui m'inquiète !!!
> 
> Est-ce que l'album est bon où se retrouve-t-on avec la même déception que (j'ai eu avec) BLOC PARTY : excellent single et album ennuyeux ?


Question de goût... Pour moi "Silent alarm" est l'un des albums phares de l'année, sans conteste, je parle bien sûr de Bloc Party...

The rakes c'est sympathique mais rien de très original... Certains morceaux donnent une sacrée pêche...

Enfin voilà... Une opinino parmi tant d'autres...

BLOC PARTY      :love:.... Vous l'aurez compris je suis fana...

Et celui-là est tout aussi intéressant de mon point de vue :




...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (28 Septembre 2005)

Le nouvel album.... ça sonne bien le vieux Tears For Fears, c'est du bon !!!


----------



## IceandFire (28 Septembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est Crime of the Century, c'est bon pour démarrer...
> :love:



Héhéhéhé Monsieur est un connaisseur   :love:


----------



## teo (28 Septembre 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là j'écoute Röyksopp "Melody AM"




et moi leur dernier, The Understanding :love:


----------



## IceandFire (28 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (28 Septembre 2005)

......


----------



## IceandFire (28 Septembre 2005)

ah tahiti 80 les petits Rouennais


----------



## MrStone (28 Septembre 2005)

Là c'est _Hits of sunshine_ de SY sur _A thousand leaves_







11'05 sans redescendre :love:


----------



## yvos (28 Septembre 2005)

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeahhhhh

starpower, starpower, over me :love: 

tu vas les voir à la cité de la musique?


----------



## IceandFire (28 Septembre 2005)

c'est pour moi le plus Moz :king: ...


----------



## MrStone (28 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeahhhhh
> 
> starpower, starpower, over me :love:
> 
> tu vas les voir à la cité de la musique?



J'aurais dûr me douter que tu étais en embuscade    


Ouida j'y vais  Ils se font assez rares pour éviter de les louper


----------



## y&b (28 Septembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> c'est pour moi le plus Moz :king: ...



EXELLENT   

Pour la peine je vais me faire : The Queen Is Dead


----------



## IceandFire (28 Septembre 2005)

Héhéhéhé   :love: ...


----------



## bompi (28 Septembre 2005)

Dégottés sur iTMS, un remix de Philip Glass "Glass Cuts"





De bonnes idées mais dans l'ensemble moins intéressant que le remix de Steve Reich





Enfin, des démos de "Apple Venus Volume 1" de XTC : "Homespun"





Total respect pour Andy Partridge et Colin Moulding dont le sens mélodique, tout britannique, est un pur bijou.


----------



## IceandFire (28 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (28 Septembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> bon hop dans l'métro avec ça dans l'ipod
> 
> Like a :king:


Tiens tu m'as donné envie de réecouter un Jack Jonhson (featuring Ben Harper)...


----------



## IceandFire (28 Septembre 2005)

c'est fou comme ce thread donne des envies  :love:


----------



## y&b (28 Septembre 2005)

Là c'est The Story Of The Clash, le volume 1 ...
... Et je sent que je vais me faire le volume 2 dans la foulé

 +  =


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (28 Septembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> c'est fou comme ce thread donne des envies  :love:


----------



## Tangi (28 Septembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> et moi leur dernier, The Understanding :love:


Moi aussi ...

...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2005)

les provisoires,

... juste avant les young gods, un bonheur!!


----------



## MACcossinelle (28 Septembre 2005)

*now

*_" sweet mary "

_ _



_​


----------



## y&b (28 Septembre 2005)

Beastie Boy's : Paul's Boutique ... surprenant


----------



## yvos (28 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Septembre 2005)

Alors à la demande de Karl 40, mon avis sur The Rakes : c'est un premier album    voilà       tout et dit


----------



## macmarco (28 Septembre 2005)

Qui veut de moi et des miettes de mon cerveau ?


----------



## MACcossinelle (29 Septembre 2005)

​


----------



## y&b (29 Septembre 2005)

Je reste sur les Beastie Boys avec Licensed To Ill


----------



## Ti'punch (29 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Berthold (29 Septembre 2005)

Connais pas cette compil des Doors... c'est une récente ? Non ?


----------



## Berthold (29 Septembre 2005)

Bon ben voilà, ça m'a donné envie 





J'aime bien l'ambiance loufoque, assez constante chez Morisson & Co, mais plus particulièrement sur celui-ci.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (29 Septembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> ​
> ​


Aah grand film...   Y'a une B.O ???!!!

Sinon là moi c'est QOTSA.


----------



## IceandFire (29 Septembre 2005)

bon une envie  que je me suis crée tout seul comme un grand  : INXS best of... il paraitrait qu'un nouvel album sortirait, je ne sais pas avec qui au chant.. :king:


----------



## IceandFire (29 Septembre 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Connais pas cette compil des Doors... c'est une récente ? Non ?


 Oh non une vieille compile usée en K7  :love: ...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (29 Septembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> bon une envie que je me suis crée tout seul comme un grand  : INXS best of... il paraitrait qu'un nouvel album sortirait, je ne sais pas avec qui au chant.. :king:


Arf je l'ai écouté il y a trois jours le best of  ....
Pour le futur album il sortira fin novembre (avec un canadien au chant) quelques infos ici !
C'est dingue c'est un candidat de télé réalité qui a été choisi...

Bon, à quand Georges-Alain chanteur de noir dès' ??


----------



## IceandFire (29 Septembre 2005)

parles pas de malheurs !!!!  .... ah bon a un moment c'était terence trent d'arby qui était présenti pour chanter...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (29 Septembre 2005)

pressenti pour qui ???


----------



## IceandFire (29 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (29 Septembre 2005)

Oui, je connais Terence Trent d'Arby, mais pressenti pour quel groupe ???
Il devait chanter pour qui ? INXS ou NoirDésir j'ai pas compris ..


----------



## IceandFire (29 Septembre 2005)

INXS  et c'est vrai qu'il est dans la texture vocale, et une classe :love: j'ai eu la chance de le shooté...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (29 Septembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> INXS  et c'est vrai qu'il est dans la texture vocale, et une classe :love: j'ai eu la chance de le shooté...


Si t'aimes bien INXS, au niveau texture vocale y'en a un qui aurait pu remplacer Michael Hutchence. C'est le chanteur de "TheThe"! Il a quasiment la même voix! Faut écouter l'album.


----------



## IceandFire (29 Septembre 2005)

oui je l'ai shooté aussi l'père   .... là enchainement avec les suprèmes dindes  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (29 Septembre 2005)

moi j'imagine pas  oh non alors  !!!! berk....!!!! :rateau:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (29 Septembre 2005)

donner NoirDés' à Georges-Alain = pire que d'la confituuuure à des cochoooonn!!!


----------



## playaman (29 Septembre 2005)

Modeselector

Hello mom !






Dub electro qui bouge. Vu deux fois en concert avant l'album, vraiment chouette.

Je vous le conseil vivement, c'est dispo sur le musicstore mais 30 sec ne suffit pas, les morceaux sont super "evolutif".


----------



## IceandFire (29 Septembre 2005)

encore dla zik sans instruments !!!


----------



## y&b (29 Septembre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Arf je l'ai écouté il y a trois jours le best of  ....
> Pour le futur album il sortira fin novembre (avec un canadien au chant) quelques infos ici !
> C'est dingue c'est un candidat de télé réalité qui a été choisi...
> 
> Bon, à quand Georges-Alain chanteur de noir dès' ??



Je confirme, non, non, pas pour georges alain chez Noir Dés, mais pour le chanteur canadien issu d'une émission  de télé-réalité spécialement élaboré pour trouver le/la nouveau chanteur/se du groupe INXS....

A suivre ..... 

Pour la peine, je vais me faire le Live At Brinxton des Death In Vegas ...  Wahouuuu


----------



## y&b (29 Septembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> C'est d'ailleurs étrange qu'il ait choisi un canadien pour intégrer le groupe australien non ?



Ouhaiiiss, mais heuu, tu vois meheuu, la Musiqueuu, et ben heuu c'est internationnaleuuu


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (29 Septembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> C'est d'ailleurs étrange qu'il ait choisi un canadien pour intégrer le groupe australien non ?


On a déjà vu ça avec ACDC. cf : Brian Johnson . (Bon d'accord il est Anglais )


----------



## krystof (29 Septembre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> On a déjà vu ça avec ACDC. cf : Brian Johnson . (Bon d'accord il est Anglais )



Ceci dit, ACDC  est un groupe écossais. Donc, rien d'étrange à trouver un chanteur anglais.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Septembre 2005)

The Rakes

Assure la première partie de Bloc Party (sauf quand le chanteur est malade et qu'il se fait remplacer dans la même soirée par 4 chanteurs différents dont Keke Okereke ) et bénéfie outre-manche de la même hype que Bloc Party. Apparemment le leader de The Rakes, Alan Donohoe, est très charismatique et son groupe donnerait toute sa quintessence en concert et cela ne se retrouverait pas sur l'album. Mais je ne les ai pas vu en concert donc.

Globalement j'aime bien même si effectivement la filiation avec Joy Division, Wire ou Ramones est affichée et bien visible. Certainement pas le disque de la décennie ou de l'année mais au moins le disque du mois ou de la quinzaine  En plus il faudra voir avec l'épreuve du temps. De très bon titres et quelques déchets 

Voilà.

Par ailleurs, comme je l'ai écrit dans mon blog sur Bloc Party si on commence à prendre tous les groupes comme Interpol, Killers, Franz Ferdinand, The Strokes, ..., VHS or Beta, Bloc Party, The Rakes et que l'on cherche à déterminer leur valeur ajoutée par rapport à leurs prédécesseurs autant aller écouter directement la source d'inspiration que sont Joy Division, The Cure, Duran Duran, Gang of Four, Wedding Present,...


----------



## MrStone (29 Septembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Par ailleurs, comme je l'ai écrit dans mon blog sur Bloc Party si on commence à prendre tous les groupes comme Interpol, Killers, Franz Ferdinand, The Strokes, ..., VHS or Beta, Bloc Party, The Rakes et que l'on cherche à déterminer leur valeur ajoutée par rapport à leurs prédécesseurs autant aller écouter directement la source d'inspiration que sont Joy Division, The Cure, Duran Duran, Gang of Four, Wedding Present,...



Toutafé d'accord 

... sauf pour Duran Duran   :rateau:




Sinon là maintenant :


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Septembre 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Toutafé d'accord
> 
> ... sauf pour Duran Duran   :rateau:



J'ai mis Duran Duran car le groupe est cité comme source d'inspiration de VHS or Beta qui est une sortie récente donc fraîche dans ma tête


----------



## MrStone (29 Septembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> J'ai mis Duran Duran car le groupe est cité comme source d'inspiration de VHS or Beta qui est une sortie récente donc fraîche dans ma tête



D'un coup ils redescendent dans mon estime


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Septembre 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> D'un coup ils redescendent dans mon estime



Oui mais parfois on dirait du Cure sous électro


----------



## MrStone (29 Septembre 2005)

Bon... le mieux est que je me forge ma propre opinion en écoutant ça 


N'empêche, Duran-Duran... je sens que je vais avoir _The reflex_ dans la tête jusqu'à ce soir :rateau:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Septembre 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Bon... le mieux est que je me forge ma propre opinion en écoutant ça
> 
> 
> N'empêche, Duran-Duran... je sens que je vais avoir _The reflex_ dans la tête jusqu'à ce soir :rateau:



Il y a un player sur le site de VHS or Beta


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (29 Septembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, ACDC est un groupe écossais. Donc, rien d'étrange à trouver un chanteur anglais.


Bon ça risque de pas plaire à beaucoup de gens mais moi je considère ACDC comme un groupe Australien car d'accord les frères young sont écossais mais ils ont grandi en Australie, le groupe s'est crée là-bas et les debuts ont eu lieu en Australie !!!


----------



## IceandFire (29 Septembre 2005)

vi   c'est pour ça que je préfère l'islande :love: ptit best of perso ...


----------



## la(n)guille (29 Septembre 2005)

Los Hermanos : "on another level", de la belle tech de detroit, avec peu de fioritures


----------



## IceandFire (29 Septembre 2005)

languille .... tu es breton ou présentateur du rugby sur canal ?  en tout cas Welcome !


----------



## MrStone (29 Septembre 2005)

:love:


----------



## bompi (29 Septembre 2005)

Comme ça, en passant, je m'disais que c'est vraiment crétin, cette manie de mettre "Explicit Lyrics" sur tout ce qui bouge ... L'iTMS en est infesté. À tel point que tous les morceaux de l'intégrale de Jerry Roll Morton [!!!!] sont marqués du sceau "Explicit etc." ! On croit rêver (ou pire ...)

Bon, cela étant dit, j'en suis toujours à "Homespun" de XTC, et un petit Cabaret Voltaire pour la route "International Language". Du grand et du bon.

Pendant le sport c'était Buscemi "Camino Real" (vraiment sympa et groovy) et Kraftwerk "Minimum-Maximum [2/2]" : idéal quand on doit faire de l'exercice


----------



## IceandFire (29 Septembre 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> :love:



 tiens d'ailleurs c'est un titre extrait de cet album qui sert à la dernière pub du tgv   :love:


----------



## Ti'punch (29 Septembre 2005)

the Fletcher Memorial House 

et tous les autres!   :love:


----------



## playaman (29 Septembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> encore dla zik sans instruments !!!



...Pas seulement y'a quelques featuring avec TTC entre autre pour ceux qui supporte   

Elle a une tres jolie robe pour changer Bjork (c'est du cuir ?).


----------



## IceandFire (29 Septembre 2005)

oui de la vigogne  :love:


----------



## bompi (29 Septembre 2005)

Pauvre bête ! (c'est si mignon  )


----------



## KARL40 (29 Septembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Par ailleurs, comme je l'ai écrit dans mon blog sur Bloc Party si on commence à prendre tous les groupes comme Interpol, Killers, Franz Ferdinand, The Strokes, ..., VHS or Beta, Bloc Party, The Rakes et que l'on cherche à déterminer leur valeur ajoutée par rapport à leurs prédécesseurs autant aller écouter directement la source d'inspiration que sont Joy Division, The Cure, Duran Duran, Gang of Four, Wedding Present,...


 
C'est bien vrai ça ! Et puis on n'écouterai plus rien sinon !!  

Bon, comme il s'agit du premier album, je vais me laisser tenter !

PS : Cet argument est effectivement imparable !!


----------



## IceandFire (29 Septembre 2005)

joke  j'en sait rien  on dirait du latex :love: moi aussi je suis anti fourrure, chasse et guerre etc...  
Meat Is Murder ...  cliques sur ma signature tu comprendras


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Septembre 2005)

ne serait-ce que pour "Magic Medecine"... :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (29 Septembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> tiens d'ailleurs c'est un titre extrait de cet album qui sert à la dernière pub du tgv  :love:


Je croyais que la musique de la pub avait été crée par lady & bird mais uniquement pour le spot sans sortir dans le commerce...


----------



## IceandFire (29 Septembre 2005)

ah ? t'as entendu ça ??? tiens... possible  ... en tout cas la jolie Keren est bien agréable... :love: ....


----------



## MrStone (29 Septembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> joke  j'en sait rien  on dirait du latex :love: moi aussi je suis anti fourrure, chasse et guerre etc...
> Meat Is Murder ...  cliques sur ma signature tu comprendras



Plutôt à poil qu'en fourrure  



Tiens, un truc qui devrait te plaire :





des bons rosbifs comme on n'en fait (presque) plus  :style:


----------



## IceandFire (29 Septembre 2005)

exactement   :love: ... surtout Björk ...  :love: ... je m'égare....


----------



## playaman (29 Septembre 2005)

Merci pour l'info   
Tres belle robe en tout cas...



			
				IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> joke  j'en sait rien  on dirait du latex :love: moi aussi je suis anti fourrure, chasse et guerre etc...
> Meat Is Murder ...  cliques sur ma signature tu comprendras



A signer, apres avoir réussi a m'arreter de rire, on dirait un hoax ton truc :

" une odieuse tradition locale consiste à utiliser des chien vivants comme appâts pour la pêche aux requin, en leur enfonçant un énorme crochet dans les babines avant de les jeter à la mer."

C'est énorme !


----------



## playaman (29 Septembre 2005)

...


----------



## macmarco (29 Septembre 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> ...
> A signer, apres avoir réussi a m'arreter de rire, on dirait un hoax ton truc :
> 
> " une odieuse tradition locale consiste à utiliser des chien vivants comme appâts pour la pêche aux requin, en leur enfonçant un énorme crochet dans les babines avant de les jeter à la mer."
> ...




Malheureusement, c'est vrai !

Moi aussi j'ai signé quand j'ai reçu ton mail, Steve.


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Septembre 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> " une odieuse tradition locale consiste à utiliser des chien vivants comme appâts pour la pêche aux requin, en leur enfonçant un énorme crochet dans les babines avant de les jeter à la mer."
> 
> C'est énorme !



...effectivement, c'est bien pire que la peche a l'anchoix...
bon, on va te signer ça...

sinon, changement de programme...





Edith: c'est bon, c'est signé...


----------



## IceandFire (29 Septembre 2005)

Merci pour eux  marco :


----------



## IceandFire (29 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ...effectivement, c'est bien pire que la peche a l'anchoix...
> bon, on va te signer ça...
> 
> sinon, changement de programme...




euh stook, mettre les chats à poils aussi je suis contre    :love:


----------



## IceandFire (29 Septembre 2005)

ou une grosse souris  on voit pas bien


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Septembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> euh stook, mettre les chats à poils aussi je suis contre    :love:



faut signer ou....?   

...:love:


----------



## IceandFire (29 Septembre 2005)

en revanche la ptite jeune fille....  :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (29 Septembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> ah ? t'as entendu ça ??? tiens... possible  ... en tout cas la jolie Keren est bien agréable... :love: ....


Je le sais parce-que j'ai cherché l'album d'ou était tiré cette chanson et j'ai appris que le morceau avait été crée uniquement pour la pub... 
j'ai fait toute la discographie de keren ann et lady&bird en vain


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Septembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> en revenche la ptite jeune fille....  :love:



faut signer ou...?


----------



## IceandFire (29 Septembre 2005)

ah ok  bien bien  ... chouette morceau en effet...si ça plait ils le sortirons t'inquiètes pas


----------



## IceandFire (29 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> faut signer ou...?


 je sais pas  je croyais que toi par contre...    :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Septembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas  je croyais que toi par contre...    :love:



quelque part en Gelbique....mais ou...?  

bon, un Toots and the maytals et au boulot....


----------



## Ti'punch (29 Septembre 2005)




----------



## IceandFire (29 Septembre 2005)

ah la gelbique  :love: .... bon tjrs du björk pour le moment moué :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (29 Septembre 2005)

Moi la pression descend, je la fait remonter...!!!


----------



## KARL40 (29 Septembre 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Plutôt à poil qu'en fourrure


 
Vu ton avatar, qu'est ce que tu attends pour être à poil  ? 

:rateau:


----------



## Malow (29 Septembre 2005)

Brothers in arms.....​



​


----------



## IceandFire (29 Septembre 2005)

ben oui like cindy    :love: 





moi je repars en "smithitude" the world won't listen...


----------



## MrStone (29 Septembre 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Vu ton avatar, qu'est ce que tu attends pour être à poil  ?
> 
> :rateau:



Ah non  je proteste énergiquement, c'est du 100% synthétique ce truc là, aucun anus de babouin n'a été maltraité par mon fait ou celui du pelage de mon avatar   :rose:







//rien à voir//


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (29 Septembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> ben oui like cindy   :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WAF WAF WAF.... PSSSSHHHHHH...!!!! Va t'en le chat !!!


----------



## IceandFire (29 Septembre 2005)

vicieux vas !!!    héhéhéhé...la belle Cindy :love: ....


----------



## Kreck (29 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Berthold (29 Septembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> vicieux vas !!!


Meuh non, il est juste allergique aux poils de chat.

(Atchoum. Snif)





N'est-ce-pas ?


----------



## Ti'punch (29 Septembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> hé Ti-punch ! Toi le réunionnais t'utilises quoi comme appât à la pêche ???



moi je suis réunionais de bouteille... sinon chui trop loin de la mer pour que ça vaille le coup d'utiliser un chien comme appat!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Septembre 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien vrai ça ! Et puis on n'écouterai plus rien sinon !!
> 
> Bon, comme il s'agit du premier album, je vais me laisser tenter !
> 
> PS : Cet argument est effectivement imparable !!



Su leur site, dans la partie musique & vidéo, on trouve des vidéos ce qui permet de se faire une idée


----------



## Ti'punch (29 Septembre 2005)




----------



## chokobelle (29 Septembre 2005)




----------



## MACcossinelle (29 Septembre 2005)

_là..._​




​


----------



## Ti'punch (29 Septembre 2005)




----------



## macmarco (29 Septembre 2005)




----------



## yvos (29 Septembre 2005)

Bad Times, sur le dernier album de Deus, plutôt pas mal


----------



## le_magi61 (29 Septembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

>


:love:
Je l'ecoute en ce moment!!!

Comme elle vient :love::love:


----------



## kisco (29 Septembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> Je l'ecoute en ce moment!!!
> 
> Comme elle vient :love::love:



juste un truc : qui a compris ce qu'était le "elle" de la chanson comme elle vient ?


----------



## y&b (29 Septembre 2005)

Bon ben moi, je vais m'attaquer une bonne petite soirée détente avec ce bon vieux et néemoins orange album Mezzanine de Massive Attack

ah qu'elle commence bien cette soirée


----------



## y&b (29 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je vais écouter *Jeanne Moreau* et puis m'y mettre, à "bosser"...
> :love:  :love:  :love:



Très belle anthologie  (a le même)


----------



## elKBron (29 Septembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> _là..._​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mouarf, j ai toujours une tres nette preference pour _Whiskey_ et _Tatoo..._


----------



## KARL40 (29 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Bad Times, sur le dernier album de Deus, plutôt pas mal



Dans la continuité de "the ideal crash" et toujours aussi bon .... Là c'est "nightshopping" justement ...


----------



## IceandFire (29 Septembre 2005)

oué wiskey pas mal  mais bon sans plus...
là j'ai eu envie de taxi girl ...  patoch


----------



## puregeof (29 Septembre 2005)

A cette heure-ci et à mon retour d'un voyage fatigant c'est Cocorosié "Noah's Ark" 




Etrange, plein d'humour et de poésie


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (29 Septembre 2005)

puregeof a dit:
			
		

> A cette heure-ci et à mon retour d'un voyage fatigant c'est Cocorosié "Noah's Ark"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Je ne connais pas le groupe, mais cette cover en tout cas est tout bonnement magnifique


----------



## Freelancer (30 Septembre 2005)

Everything but the girl, _Walking Wounded_ 
L'album du renouveau pour ETBG : à peine viré par leur maison de disque, ils sortent les remixes de Missing par Todd Terry, carton monumental, puis cet album chez Virgin... la production a changé, mais la qualité d'écriture est restée la même. Et cette put*** de voix :love: :love: :love:


----------



## y&b (30 Septembre 2005)

Friday Night At San Fransisco, c'est vraiment un truc de dingue :love:

Mais pourquoi j'étais pas à ce concert ????


----------



## Freelancer (30 Septembre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Friday Night At San Fransisco, c'est vraiment un truc de dingue :love:
> 
> Mais pourquoi j'étais pas à ce concert ????



peut-être parce que tu es né(e) en 1971 et que ce concert date de 1980 (si on parle de la même chose)


----------



## y&b (30 Septembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> peut-être parce que tu es né(e) en 1971 et que ce concert date de 1980 (si on parle de la même chose)



On parle bien de la même chose , et toi tu y es allé ... arf, arf   

Mais quand même c'est trop bête ....


----------



## Ti'punch (30 Septembre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Friday Night At San Fransisco, c'est vraiment un truc de dingue :love:
> 
> Mais pourquoi j'étais pas à ce concert ????



je me pose réguliérement la meme question... 

meme en fermant les yeux et avec beaucoup d'imagination... j'ai du mal à leur donner la coupe des 80's et les bon vieux pantalons marrons...

par contre le son!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## y&b (30 Septembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> je me pose réguliérement la meme question...
> 
> meme en fermant les yeux et avec beaucoup d'imagination... j'ai du mal à leur donner la coupe des 80's et les bon vieux pantalons marrons...
> 
> par contre le son!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



Bon ben on se l'remet


----------



## richard-deux (30 Septembre 2005)

En ce moment:


----------



## IceandFire (30 Septembre 2005)

Chercher le garçon... :love: ... :style: :king: ....


----------



## IceandFire (30 Septembre 2005)

bon c'est calme ce matin ici :d, après taxi girl, superdiscount 2, je préfère de loin le premier qui est un véritable must !!! ensuite St etienne et là Morrissey le Boss , les bsides des derniers singles, ainsi que les sessions aol...

Achetées sur l'tms... mes rares achats sur cet espace ...  :love:


----------



## y&b (30 Septembre 2005)

Je suis assez d'accord pour le superdiscount; le é est bien mais le 1 

Bon ben relançons la machine avec le Doubs and Conviction des Troublemakers ....


----------



## IceandFire (30 Septembre 2005)

Southpaw grammar :love: du gars de mon avatar maison :love: ... :style: :king:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (30 Septembre 2005)

En voilà un que j'avais pas écouté depuis longtemps !


----------



## Freelancer (30 Septembre 2005)

le nouveau Kate Bush est sorti
le nouveau Kate Bush est sorti
le nouveau Kate Bush est sorti
le nouveau Kate Bush est sorti


----------



## y&b (30 Septembre 2005)

Bon faut j'bosse .... un petit School Days de Stanley Clarke pour se mettre la watt :style:


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Septembre 2005)

Vendredi après midi au bureau, c'est disco... :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (30 Septembre 2005)

alors un coup de nirvanna unplugged et là propellerheads  :love: .... :style:


----------



## macmarco (30 Septembre 2005)




----------



## IceandFire (30 Septembre 2005)

gaffes Jean Marc tu vas faire une overdose  :love:


----------



## macmarco (30 Septembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> gaffes Jean Marc tu vas faire une overdose  :love:




Pas de danger !


----------



## IceandFire (30 Septembre 2005)

Oups ! i did it a gant (jeu de mot belge )   ben oué j'assume  :love: ...



  :love:  :style:


----------



## Kreck (30 Septembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Vendredi après midi au bureau, c'est disco... :love:  :love:  :love:



AAARGGH !!!
Michael Jakson et David Bowie ! inconcevable !    
(cf. l'avatar de Fab'Fab)


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Septembre 2005)

Kreck a dit:
			
		

> AAARGGH !!!
> Michael Jakson et David Bowie ! inconcevable !
> (cf. l'avatar de Fab'Fab)



Si, si, parfaitement concevable. Faut pas être sectaire, c'est tout


----------



## Kreck (30 Septembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Si, si, parfaitement concevable. Faut pas être sectaire, c'est tout



Evidemment, tu as raison, mais bon...
Faut que je passe mes nerfs


----------



## IceandFire (30 Septembre 2005)

exacly   :love: .... !!!


----------



## Kreck (30 Septembre 2005)

Puis après je me calme, mais juste un peu


----------



## IceandFire (30 Septembre 2005)

:love: excellent !!! héhéhé :king:


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Kreck (30 Septembre 2005)




----------



## IceandFire (30 Septembre 2005)

du pur bonheur...En 5.1 ça le fait grave...Quelle classe...


----------



## yvos (30 Septembre 2005)

Kreck a dit:
			
		

>




:love: 

ça donne quoi les faces B et autre inédits?


----------



## yvos (30 Septembre 2005)




----------



## macmarco (30 Septembre 2005)

Won't you take me to...


----------



## y&b (1 Octobre 2005)

Ben sont tous partie ecouter de la musique dehors 

S'avez bien raison! 

Mainstream de Lloyd cole And The Commotions, ça va le faire


----------



## da capo (1 Octobre 2005)

Moi je propose quelque chose de plus drôle et remuant : http://www.stupeflip.com/


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (1 Octobre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Ben sont tous partie ecouter de la musique dehors
> 
> S'avez bien raison!
> 
> Mainstream de Lloyd cole And The Commotions, ça va le faire


Ben nan moi j'ecoute ché moi !


----------



## y&b (1 Octobre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Moi je propose quelque chose de plus drôle et remuant : http://www.stupeflip.com/



C'est plus remuant, je confirme 
Le graphisme de leurs pochettes est très sympa également


----------



## IceandFire (1 Octobre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Ben sont tous partie ecouter de la musique dehors
> 
> S'avez bien raison!
> 
> Mainstream de Lloyd cole And The Commotions, ça va le faire



  :love:


----------



## teo (1 Octobre 2005)

Là j'écoute rien, j'ai juste eu un choc en découvrant ce matin un DVD d'Underworld. Un live, je sais plus le titre. Trop fort.

Le morceau _Moaner _est une tuerie. Ce groupe est...  :love:    

Je dois trouver cette galette.


----------



## y&b (1 Octobre 2005)

C'est pas le même style, mais un "petit" Moon Safari de Air et au pieux

​


----------



## Ti'punch (1 Octobre 2005)

histoire de se réveiller tranquile!


----------



## playaman (1 Octobre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Là j'écoute rien, j'ai juste eu un choc en découvrant ce matin un DVD d'Underworld. Un live, je sais plus le titre. Trop fort.
> 
> Le morceau _Moaner _est une tuerie. Ce groupe est...  :love:
> 
> Je dois trouver cette galette.





Content que tu te fasse une bone maille


----------



## y&b (1 Octobre 2005)

LCD Soundsystem pour sortir du coma ....


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2005)

Là en ce moment, un vinyl déchiné hier matin :love: :


----------



## Kreck (1 Octobre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Là en ce moment, un vinyl déchiné hier matin :love: :



oooooo we love aladdin sane  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Kreck (1 Octobre 2005)

_Who's the black private dick 
That's a sex machine to all the chicks? _


----------



## MrStone (1 Octobre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Moi je propose quelque chose de plus drôle et remuant : http://www.stupeflip.com/



Mais Kesskesséksetruk !!!!   



Si on est plus de 3 à écouter, on peut faire un club, non ? :rose:

Bienvenue dans le Crou 



 :style:


----------



## Avril-VII (1 Octobre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Octobre 2005)




----------



## supermoquette (2 Octobre 2005)

l'intraflood devrait être banni, vu que c'est la même merde...


----------



## Burzum (2 Octobre 2005)




----------



## chokobelle (2 Octobre 2005)




----------



## IceandFire (2 Octobre 2005)

tiens je ne connais pas...  je vais écouter cela tiens !  d'ou l'intérêt de ce thread


----------



## stephane6646 (2 Octobre 2005)

"love generation "... Bob Sinclar


----------



## IceandFire (2 Octobre 2005)

best of de blur qui sort de l'ipod relié à une chaine stéro fifi  c'est cool, il fait beau...une mini AES à 2 ... 8)


----------



## molgow (2 Octobre 2005)

Aujourd'hui j'ai ressorti du vieux Offspring (Americana, Conspiracy of One)... Nostalgie en cette journée froide et pluvieuse :sleep:


----------



## chokobelle (2 Octobre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> best of de blur qui sort de l'ipod relié à une chaine stéro fifi  c'est cool, il fait beau...une mini AES à 2 ... 8)



Blur c'est mes amoureux    

Surtout  :love:Damon  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (2 Octobre 2005)

iTunes en aléatoire ... Un petit Dead Can Dance avec _I Can See Now_ sur l'album Wake ! :love:


----------



## Freelancer (2 Octobre 2005)

Gene, _To see the lights_. Compilation de faces B, d'extraits de concerts... pop anglaise plutôt trendy, propre sur elle, pleine de charme...


----------



## sofiping (2 Octobre 2005)

ça fait 25 ans que je suis amoureuse de cet BO et je ne m'en lasse pas  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## y&b (2 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> iTunes en aléatoire ... Un petit Dead Can Dance avec _I Can See Now_ sur l'album Wake ! :love:



Yeah trop bien , j':love:!

Musique rythmée  et paroles enjouées 

Exellent


----------



## teo (2 Octobre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Yeah trop bien , j':love:!
> 
> Musique rythmée  et paroles enjouées
> 
> Exellent




Archive et _Again_ sur _You All Look The Same To Me_

Hier soir j'ai découvert lors d'une soirée un sublime concert de Prince que je ne connaissais pas, je vous en parlerai dès que je l'aurai approfondi 

C'était assez bluffant, la musique passait d'un iPod posé sur un énorme ampli Onkyo noir, enceintes Davis je crois, ça dégageait un aspect super classieux dans ce très bel appartement.


----------



## macarel (2 Octobre 2005)

Pour me remettre de la Pologne


----------



## Berthold (2 Octobre 2005)

Rien d'original, mais


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Octobre 2005)




----------



## y&b (2 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

>



J'avais pas encore fais le rapprochement, mais c'est tellement évident 

Merci


----------



## chokobelle (2 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

>



Damon me poursuit, c'est sûrement qu'il m'aime aussi  :love:  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Octobre 2005)

tiens, j'avais pas vu que tu parlais de Blur...
j'adore la "song 2"....:love:....


----------



## chokobelle (2 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, j'avais pas vu que tu parlais de Blur...
> j'adore la "song 2"....:love:....



De Blur je préfère cet album 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et çui là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  :rose:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (2 Octobre 2005)

Pour un dimanche soir tranquille   :


----------



## Ti'punch (2 Octobre 2005)




----------



## y&b (2 Octobre 2005)

LeLive de Donny Hathaway .....   Terrible !!!


----------



## teo (2 Octobre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Là en ce moment, un vinyl déchiné hier matin :love: :



Premier album que j'ai connu de Bowie, je devrais retrouver le vinyl de mon popa ce ouikende, entre les Floyd et Donna Summer ou Dave Brubeck :love: Faudra que je fasse un tour là où je sais qu'ils prennent la poussière  :rateau: 




			
				Kreck a dit:
			
		

> _Who's the black private dick
> That's a sex machine to all the chicks? _



J'ai découvert le film et la BO il y a 2-3 semaines sur je ne sais plus quelle chaine.

Once you go Black U never come Back (un truc comme ça ?)   



			
				stook a dit:
			
		

>



Ecouté cet aprèm... superbe toujours depuis la première écoute. On dirait du Barbapapa  :love: :love: Non sans déc' j'adore cet album



			
				Picouto a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi ??? c'est quoi ????



Je l'ai pas  Un extrait de live avec Miles Davis.
A suivre dès que j'aurai revu le propriétaire de l'iPod en question. Juste pour lui demander le titre bien sûr  On a fini trop tard pour que je lui demande  :rateau:


Sinon là c'est Andreas Johnson avec _Glorious_, récupéré dans un iBook à l'époque où ils donnaient quelques dizaines de Mo de musique avec la bécane. Pas d'album sorti je crois. Bonne pop.


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Octobre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Octobre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> c'est sur qu'entre Let It Be et Demon Days les pochettes sont ... comment dire ...



'tain, j'avais pas vu....mais oui....pas mal.........


----------



## y&b (3 Octobre 2005)

Et pour finir la soirée thema "The Ghetto", le Best Of de Gil Scott-Heron


----------



## gregtoto (3 Octobre 2005)

moi je peux vous conseiller un groupe de rouen qui merite vraiment d etre reconnu et qui va exploser tres bientot

http://suzannepleure.free.fr/

allez faire un petit tour vous allez voir cela vaut le coup d oeil


----------



## IceandFire (3 Octobre 2005)

ou d'oreilles


----------



## gregtoto (3 Octobre 2005)

oui c sur mais comme il y a aussi des videos ....


----------



## MrStone (3 Octobre 2005)

Pour bien démarrer la journée, dans la série les tubes du grenier :







me demandez pas pourquoi, c'est venu comme ça :rose:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Octobre 2005)

Bon pour le réveil : "Colt 45" de Métal Urbain...  :love:


----------



## MacEntouziast (3 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Bon pour le réveil : "Colt 45" de Métal Urbain...  :love:


Pour moi, c'est :


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Octobre 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi, c'est :



Hmmmmmmmm  Ca a l'air bien aussi  :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (3 Octobre 2005)

Moi ce matin je suis d'humeur écléctique, alors c'est petite B.O !!! :love:


----------



## KARL40 (3 Octobre 2005)

Un peu de "stoner" avant d'arriver au taf :


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Octobre 2005)

Mais... mais...

Mais c'est d'la merde ?!!!


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (3 Octobre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais... mais...
> 
> Mais c'est d'la merde ?!!!


"Le Père Noël est une ordure"
.... quoi c'est pas un blind test ?


----------



## Patamach (3 Octobre 2005)

Mon petit peche mignon du jour, le nouveau single de DM, efficace et accrocheur.
De tous les groupes "commerciaux" que j'ecoutais dans les 80s, DM est un des seuls a avoir réussi sa maturation.


----------



## gregtoto (3 Octobre 2005)

/Users/gregoireperalta/Desktop/Image 1.png


----------



## MrStone (3 Octobre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Mon petit peche mignon du jour, le nouveau single de DM, efficace et accrocheur.
> De tous les groupes "commerciaux" que j'ecoutais dans les 80s, DM est un des seuls a avoir réussi sa maturation.




Steve, un client pour toi !   





Sinon là je jette une oreille sur VHS or Beta.
Pas convaincu pour le moment... je crois que je vais rester au V2000


----------



## MrStone (3 Octobre 2005)

gregtoto a dit:
			
		

> /Users/gregoireperalta/Desktop/Image 1.png



Marche pas lapin.

Essaie d'ajouter ton image en pièce jointe (disponible en mode avancé), ou bien de l'héberger sur ton siteperso, ou alors passe par un service d'hosting comme imageshack


----------



## gregtoto (3 Octobre 2005)




----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (3 Octobre 2005)

Un morceau qui me fout la gouache pour l'après-midi...


----------



## IceandFire (3 Octobre 2005)

je reste sur du BLur pour le moment... 
avant d'écouter un groupe que je ne connaissais pas  choko


----------



## IceandFire (3 Octobre 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Marche pas lapin.
> 
> Essaie d'ajouter ton image en pièce jointe (disponible en mode avancé), ou bien de l'héberger sur ton siteperso, ou alors passe par un service d'hosting comme imageshack




Hello mister   soit doux il est nioube  c'est mon ptit protégé de switcher  ...  :love: en plus c'est son birthday today  ....
Oui depeche Mode   :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (3 Octobre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Mon petit peche mignon du jour, le nouveau single de DM, efficace et accrocheur.
> De tous les groupes "commerciaux" que j'ecoutais dans les 80s, DM est un des seuls a avoir réussi sa maturation.


Si on se réfère à l'album Exciter et la tournée worldwide qui s'en suit.... je suis d'accord (le dvd one night in paris est énorme) ! 
En revanche si on commence à parler de tous les remix qu'on entend actuellement à la radio et autres originaux massacrés, ben là je suis plus du tout d'accord et je m'arreterai là avant de devenir grossier.


----------



## MrStone (3 Octobre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Hello mister   soit doux il est nioube  c'est mon ptit protégé de switcher  ...  :love: en plus c'est son birthday today  ....
> Oui depeche Mode   :love:




Ben quoi ? C'était doux, je l'ai appelé lapin :love: 
Allez, pour la peine, je vais lui en coller une dans la boule à facettes  


Tu fais du prosélytisme maintenant ? 




Sinon en ce moment c'est DJ Kentaro :


----------



## bompi (3 Octobre 2005)

Personnellement, je trouve DM sympathique mais un brin surévalué. Un jour, ils se sont senti obligés de montrer qu'ils savaient utiliser une guitare ... Quelle grossière erreur !

Bon, je ne vais pas faire mon grincheux et polémiquer bêtement 

J'écoute paisiblement (pour couvrir le brouhaha de mes [trop] nombreux voisins de bureau) un incunable :
Harold Budd & Brian Eno "The Plateaux of Mirror"





et j'enchaîne (le temps de rouscailler sur DM, le disque est fini) sur :
Harold Budd & Robin Guthrie "Music from the Film 'Mysterious Skin'"


----------



## toto (3 Octobre 2005)

still kickin' ass!


----------



## paradize (3 Octobre 2005)

En groupe qui passent en radio, -M- (j'attend son live avec impatience) et le cd que mon copain m'a offert (merci régis), le live de noir désir qui me fait penser à leurs concerts que j'ai vu à Amnéville... 

Sinon, c'est les têtes raides, les sparklings bombs (français), la tordue, emir kusturica and the no smoking orchestra (trop fort les sketchs des guignols lors du festival de Cannes, lol)   

Sinon, le dernier concert, c'était lenny kravitz (tjrs à amnéville), il à enlevé son débardeur à la fin, j'ai failli lui sauter dessus, lol...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (3 Octobre 2005)

paradize a dit:
			
		

> En groupe qui passent en radio, -M- (j'attend son live avec impatience) et le cd que mon copain m'a offert (merci régis), le live de noir désir qui me fait penser à leurs concerts que j'ai vu à Amnéville...
> 
> Sinon, c'est les têtes raides, les sparklings bombs (français), la tordue, emir kusturica and the no smoking orchestra (trop fort les sketchs des guignols lors du festival de Cannes, lol)
> 
> Sinon, le dernier concert, c'était lenny kravitz (tjrs à amnéville), il à enlevé son débardeur à la fin, j'ai failli lui sauter dessus, lol...


T'écoutes tout ça en même temps ???


----------



## y&b (3 Octobre 2005)

Le Concerto Pour Détraqués des Béru, rien de mieux pour évacuer la journée 
​


----------



## FANREM (3 Octobre 2005)

Je viens d'acheter un DVD consacré à Crosby, Stills & Nash
et le son est excellent





et j'ai aussi acheté un Cd des Dead Kennedys que je n'ai pas encore ecouté (mais j'en connais deja quelques morceaux)


----------



## macarel (3 Octobre 2005)

et j'ai aussi acheté un Cd des Dead Kennedys que je n'ai pas encore ecouté (mais j'en connais deja quelques morceaux)





[/QUOTE]
Tu ne sra pas déçu après CSN , ça décoiffe un peu


----------



## macarel (3 Octobre 2005)

En attendant:


----------



## FANREM (3 Octobre 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne sra pas déçu après CSN , ça décoiffe un peu



Comme quoi, on peut aimer de tout
Pour CSNY, je connais leur oeuvre par coeur,

et pour Dead Kennedys, au moins 30 titres
Mais j'ai eu l'envie d'acheter ce Cd en particulier, (et bientot un autre aussi)

Il va de soi que je savais parfaitement ce que je faisais  :love:


----------



## macarel (3 Octobre 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Comme quoi, on peut aimer de tout
> Pour CSNY, je connais leur oeuvre par coeur,
> 
> et pour Dead Kennedys, au moins 30 titres
> ...


ça me rassure


----------



## gregtoto (3 Octobre 2005)

vivement le 10 Novembre


----------



## Berthold (3 Octobre 2005)




----------



## Burzum (3 Octobre 2005)




----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Octobre 2005)




----------



## elKBron (3 Octobre 2005)

a noter : une superbe reprise de "Big in Japan" de Alphaville (pour ceux qui ont connu les 80s' ) ​


----------



## y&b (3 Octobre 2005)

Surfer Rosa & Come on Pilgrim des Pixies .... Yeah


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (3 Octobre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Surfer Rosa & Come on Pilgrim des Pixies .... Yeah


Très bon...:love:


----------



## y&b (4 Octobre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Surfer Rosa & Come on Pilgrim des Pixies .... Yeah



tiend et puis derrière on va enquiller Violent femmes


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (4 Octobre 2005)

HARMONIA, groupe de rock le plus important du monde!!! comme le dit Brian "the brain" Eno


----------



## Patamach (4 Octobre 2005)

Hip-Hop instrumental, Jazz et Electro pour le petit dejeuner.
PS: j'ai l'impression que le Jazz n'est pas très populaire par ici ... ou c'est juste une impression?
++


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (4 Octobre 2005)

Bon on va peut-être se bouger le cul....


----------



## IceandFire (4 Octobre 2005)

allez blind test : "toutoutloutout,toutouloutout...."  :love: alors ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Octobre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> allez blind test : "toutoutloutout,toutouloutout...."  :love: alors ?



Véronique et Davina :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Octobre 2005)

Et là soudain, mon cher Ice, j'ai l'impression qu'on est deux à écouter souvent de la merde et ça me rassure!!!   :rateau:


----------



## MrStone (4 Octobre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> allez blind test : "toutoutloutout,toutouloutout...."  :love: alors ?





Heu....  J'aurais bien dit Véronique et Davina mais c'est plus "toutouyoutou, toutoutouyoutou".
Ou la petite maison dans la prairie ?
:rateau:


Bon, langue au chat


----------



## IceandFire (4 Octobre 2005)

Ben je pense pas que ça en soit ...    :love: 
j'ai mal chanter  peut être : "tintinlinlin..." tu sais l'intro à la basse !!!    :love: de "Hanging garden...."


----------



## MrStone (4 Octobre 2005)

Ha ben oui maintenant que tu le dis...   

:love:  :style:


----------



## IceandFire (4 Octobre 2005)

:love: ah tu vois   :love: ... c'est évident maintenant   .... Fab aussi non ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Octobre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> :love: ah tu vois   :love: ... c'est évident maintenant   .... Fab aussi non ?




Je réécoute et je te dis ça...


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Octobre 2005)

Je ne suis pas d'accord.
Il aurait fallu dire Poumpouloupoum poulouloulouloulouloupoum pouloupoum poulouloulouloulouloupoum

et là j'aurais compris


----------



## MrStone (4 Octobre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> :love: ah tu vois   :love: ... c'est évident maintenant   .... Fab aussi non ?



Évident ! C'est le mot   

Perso j'aime bien la version 'tintinlintin' :love:


----------



## IceandFire (4 Octobre 2005)

oh fab .... le prends pas sur ce ton    :love:


----------



## Patamach (4 Octobre 2005)

*Susumu Yokota* - Sakura
A ecouter d'urgence pour les fans de Boards of Canada.


----------



## gKatarn (4 Octobre 2005)




----------



## IceandFire (4 Octobre 2005)

déjà à moins 30% les vieux ???    :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (4 Octobre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

>


A oué je l'ai acheté la semaine dernière.... trop tôt pour me prononcer je l'ai pas assez écouté...


----------



## gKatarn (4 Octobre 2005)

Ben, on dira qu'il y a du bon et du ressucé 
---
Edit : oups, y a pas de sous-entendu hein


----------



## teo (4 Octobre 2005)

Alain Bashung et _Madame rêve_ sur _Excess Luggage_ de Laurent Garnier...










> Madame rêve
> 
> Madame rêve d'atomiseurs
> Et de cylindres si longs
> ...


----------



## bompi (4 Octobre 2005)

C'est vrai que ce Bashung (d'avant de prendre le melon ...) est bien. Inégal, le 5-CD de Garnier.

Pour ma part, ce sont les remixes de System 7 "System Express"


----------



## teo (4 Octobre 2005)

Surtout difficile à écouter dans l'intégralité facilement le Garnier...


The Young Gods _play Kurt Weil_, mon préféré :love:


----------



## MrStone (4 Octobre 2005)

_Money Maker_ par entre autres Cedric Im Brooks et Dave Madden.


----------



## bompi (4 Octobre 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> HARMONIA, groupe de rock le plus important du monde!!! comme le dit Brian "the brain" Eno


S'il le dit ...
Connais pas, donc je vais y jeter une oreille dès que possible.
Tiens, puisque l'on parle du loup, après System 7, me voici écoutant :




(chef d'oeuvre)

que suivra :





(autre chef d'oeuvre)

Pendant que j'y suis : Bang on the Can a fait un excellent "remake" de 'Ambient 1 : Music for Airport' :




(another masterpiece : je le dis en anglais pour ne pas être trop répétitif)


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Octobre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Surtout difficile à écouter dans l'intégralité facilement le Garnier...
> 
> 
> The Young Gods _play Kurt Weil_, mon préféré :love:



L'album des 20 ans est sorti


----------



## bompi (4 Octobre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Hip-Hop instrumental, Jazz et Electro pour le petit dejeuner.
> PS: j'ai l'impression que le Jazz n'est pas très populaire par ici ... ou c'est juste une impression?
> ++


Effectivement, nous ne sommes pas très nombreux à en placer ici ou là.

Dernièrement, j'écoutais (hier) "Organics" de Laurent de Wilde




(bien)

"NP3" de Niels Petter Molvaer




(top ! et je le préfère à "Khmer"   )

Une sublime compilation de trios avec piano publiés initialement par Columbia :




(Ah !! Teddy Wilson : wow, quel swing !! quelle classe !)

Et un jour sans Art Tatum n'est pas un jour radieux





N'oublions pas THE Th. Monk




(peut-être le plus beau disque de jazz de ma discothèque)

Ni Martial Solal


----------



## MacEntouziast (4 Octobre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> ......"NP3" de Niels Petter Molvaer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nan, KHMER, c'est mieux, NP3, c'est trop mièvre !


----------



## bompi (4 Octobre 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Nan, KHMER, c'est mieux, NP3, c'est trop mièvre !



Mièvre  Elle est bonne celle-là 

Curieux.

À propos de NPM, connais-tu le (grand) Jon Hassell ? Ça, c'est pas mièvre, alors  (ou alors ... je n'y comprends plus rien  )


----------



## Patamach (4 Octobre 2005)




----------



## Burzum (4 Octobre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Octobre 2005)

tiens, c'etait dans les morceaux gratuits du Store y a quelques semaines....
et j'aime bien....


----------



## MACcossinelle (4 Octobre 2005)

*Noir Désir*  "En Public..." :love: :love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:




​


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> *Noir Désir*  "En Public..." :love: :love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:




ton image passe pas cossi....  
mais bon choix, assurement...


----------



## bompi (4 Octobre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Jour de grève loin de la plage
> 
> et hop l'ipod - et ça ! ça ressemble à quoi déjà ?



Ça ressemble à de la très bonne pop anglaise. Par des maîtres mélodistes.


----------



## macmarco (4 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> *Noir Désir*  "En Public..." :love: :love::love::love::love::love::love::love:





Je confirme !   

(J'ai mis un autre lien  )


----------



## Malow (4 Octobre 2005)

Buena Vista Social Club.....Chan Chan...


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Octobre 2005)




----------



## la(n)guille (4 Octobre 2005)

bon, ben, mon copier-coller est planté, et ça quand même c'est rare, il faut peut être que je redémarre ma machine

mais ça m'étonne un peu, ça ne fait qu'une semaine que je l'ai pas redémarrée, les macs, c'est de la merde
 :casse:  :casse:


----------



## Freelancer (4 Octobre 2005)

Robbie Williams - _Making plans for Nigel_ - en boucle. Oui, la reprise d'XTC :love: Un peu mou du genou au niveau de la production mais :love: quand même


----------



## y&b (4 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> bon, ben, mon copier-coller est planté, et ça quand même c'est rare, il faut peut être que je redémarre ma machine
> 
> mais ça m'étonne un peu, ça ne fait qu'une semaine que je l'ai pas redémarrée, les macs, c'est de la merde
> :casse:  :casse:


Normal ...
Pour les insertion d'images, ça marche comme ça 
Ps : et dit merci à macmarco ....


----------



## bompi (4 Octobre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Robbie Williams - _Making plans for Nigel_ - en boucle. Oui, la reprise d'XTC :love: Un peu mou du genou au niveau de la production mais :love: quand même



Il est gonflé   C'est que ce n'est quand même pas simple de faire un remake de gens plus talentueux que vous ... 

Bon,au milieu de tout ça, rien de tel qu'un bien groovy "Let's get killed" de David Holmes (qui a commis de fort bonnes bande-son pour S.Soderbergh)






Quand même, ce Robbie Williams, trop drôle, le gars ...


----------



## Freelancer (4 Octobre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Il est gonflé   C'est que ce n'est quand même pas simple de faire un remake de gens plus talentueux que vous ...
> Quand même, ce Robbie Williams, trop drôle, le gars ...



Accroche-toi bien à ton clavier... Il a également chanté Kooks, de Bowie*

* ndr à l'attention des plus jeunes : Bowie a fait des disques avant d'être VRP chez Vittel :love: :love: :love:


----------



## macarel (4 Octobre 2005)

Dans le cadre de cette journée nostalgique (pour moi hein)


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Octobre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Accroche-toi bien à ton clavier... Il a également chanté Kooks, de Bowie*
> 
> * ndr à l'attention des plus jeunes : Bowie a fait des disques avant d'être VRP chez Vittel :love: :love: :love:




Kooks, excellente chanson de l'album Hunky Dory de 1971


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Octobre 2005)




----------



## IceandFire (4 Octobre 2005)

Mister Bashung live :style: .... oué les libertines  ... pas la drougue  :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Octobre 2005)

Wolf Parade
Minus Story


----------



## IceandFire (4 Octobre 2005)

encore des trucs pas connus et confidentiels


----------



## IceandFire (4 Octobre 2005)

U2 vertigo, vous savez la pub ipod  :love: :style: :bono:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Octobre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> encore des trucs pas connus et confidentiels



les DM, U2 et autres poids lourds n'en ont pas besoin pour être connus   

je rajoute lunascape et sally


----------



## KARL40 (4 Octobre 2005)

A bas la hiérarchie !





Par Stupeflip


----------



## KARL40 (4 Octobre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work ailleurs ... a dit:
			
		

> Pour les Dead 60's je mettais la pochette pour quelqu'un qui avait du mal



Je l'ai acheté et je m'amuse beaucoup avec ce rock très CLASH.
Chansons courtes, nerveuses et bonne alchimie rock/reggae.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Octobre 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai acheté et je m'amuse beaucoup avec ce rock très CLASH.
> Chansons courtes, nerveuses et bonne alchimie rock/reggae.



j'irais écouter 

Sinon personne pour le nouveau Franz Ferdinand


----------



## yvos (4 Octobre 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> A bas la hiérarchie !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si tu re-veux du gratin dauphinois, yen re-na 

sinon, là, c'est mon album fetiche 







non, je fais pas de fixation :rateau:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Octobre 2005)

*Album : * The Man Felt An Iron Hand Grasp Him By The Hair, At The Nape. Not One Hand, A Hundred Hands Seized Him, Each By The Hair, And Tore Him Head To Foot, The Way You Tear Up A Sheet Of Paper, Into Hundreds Of Little Pieces

*Groupe :* Lumen


----------



## teo (5 Octobre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> encore des trucs pas connus et confidentiels



Ca commence souvent comme ça les bonnes choses :love:

au fait Pitch' et ce blog* ?  Bise à la family. Vous me semblez loin, dites  :rose: 

Je me sens... loin.

Mais bon, je m'égare. Y'a de quoi faire aussi ici.

Allez un coup de popod avec DJ River et ses mix dispos sur son site (merci Jahrom) pour m'endormir  

_(* message perso: fait passe le lien par MP, j'ai pas mes signets ici, je suis pas sur ma bécane ces jours-ci ) _


----------



## MrStone (5 Octobre 2005)

Pour bien attaquer la journée, un petit coup de Cypress Hill :love:
_I ain't going out like that_ sur _Black Sunday_


----------



## Patamach (5 Octobre 2005)




----------



## Patamach (5 Octobre 2005)




----------



## Ti'punch (5 Octobre 2005)




----------



## IceandFire (5 Octobre 2005)

enfin de la chanson française pas débile, d'une grande qualité et des textes ciselés...


----------



## Ti'punch (5 Octobre 2005)




----------



## meldon (5 Octobre 2005)

Moi je me fais une cure de Ruby, une chanteuse égyptienne.






On peut écouter des morceaux ici

Enfin c'est surtout les clips qui valent le coup (surtout pour les messieurs  elle bouge plutôt lascivement la jeune fille loool). Allez un pour la route. hihi


----------



## yvos (5 Octobre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Moi je me fais une cure de Ruby, une chanteuse égyptienne.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ça me rappelle de bons moments sur mazika et altarab


----------



## MrStone (5 Octobre 2005)

Une envie comme ça :





sauf que c'est pas la bonne pochette parce que moi j'ai pas Kill your idols en plus


----------



## teo (5 Octobre 2005)

Allez en vrac pas trop le temps de faire dans la déco aujourd'hui...


Entre ma discothèque et celle du boss, Covenant (live + cd), Camille (pas si mal Le fil), Depeche Mode (live @ Kroq station), Paul Oakenfold. Là, Feist (je découvre ou plutôt continue à découvrir. Le chef a de bons gouts musicaux)


----------



## yvos (5 Octobre 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Une envie comme ça :
> 
> 
> sauf que c'est pas la bonne pochette parce que moi j'ai pas Kill your idols en plus


 
Making the nature scene


----------



## Nobody (5 Octobre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> enfin de la chanson française pas débile, d'une grande qualité et des textes ciselés...



Effectivement. J'aime beaucoup. 

Je ne la connaissais pas mais là, j'en deviendrais bien addicted!

Et quel charme!








Mmmmmmm....


----------



## MrStone (5 Octobre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Making the nature scene



 
You got it 
Yeah ride the silver rocket 


Dans un autre genre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:


----------



## IceandFire (5 Octobre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement. J'aime beaucoup.
> 
> Je ne la connaissais pas mais là, j'en deviendrais bien addicted!
> 
> ...



Héhéhéhéhé  oui hein 
 :love: bienvenue au club    :love:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (5 Octobre 2005)




----------



## IceandFire (5 Octobre 2005)

héhéhé ya du bon aujourd'hui   B&S :love: .... je l'ai en vinyl signé par tout le groupe celui là  :king:


----------



## bompi (5 Octobre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> enfin de la chanson française pas débile, d'une grande qualité et des textes ciselés...



Ouille ! Des goûts et des couleurs, comme on dit ... Je trouve plutôt que c'est encore de la chanson française casse-pied. Ce que j'en ai entendu manquement sérieusement d'humour (passe encore) et de distance : en bref, gonflant et prétentieux.

Allez, pour changer, j'écoute de la musique d'un gars mort il y a longtemps, sur un instrument mort depuis longtemps, par un gars bien vivant qui vous fait sonner tout ça comme un chef :
Sylvius Leopold Weiss par Robert Barto (luth), le volume 6 chez Naxos.





C'est trop beau, le luth. Avec parfois des ornementations qui sont presque jazzy (je dis bien, presque). On dit que les demoiselles parfois se pâmaient à l'écoute des divins luthistes. Je comprends.


----------



## Patamach (5 Octobre 2005)




----------



## Mobyduck (5 Octobre 2005)

Moi c'est plutôt ça


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (5 Octobre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est plutôt ça




Hey, hey !!! 
Je vois que tu es fan de moi. 
Si tu aimes ma music, click sur ma signature !


----------



## Burzum (5 Octobre 2005)




----------



## MrStone (5 Octobre 2005)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> Hey, hey !!!
> Je vois que tu es fan de moi.
> Si tu aimes ma music, click sur ma signature !



Hééé Jaycee, tu te fais rare par ici en ce moment :love:

Tiens, j'ai un truc pour toi qui va te mettre la banane 
(bon ça fait 13 Mo mais c'est vraiment pour la bonne cause  )

Ca s'appelle The Bloodhound Gang, et l'album c'est _Hefty fine_ 






rien que pour le plaisir des yeux :affraid:



Edith : c'est valable aussi pour Picouto, ça vaut un bon remontant remboursé par la sécu


----------



## IceandFire (5 Octobre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Ouille ! Des goûts et des couleurs, comme on dit ... Je trouve plutôt que c'est encore de la chanson française casse-pied. Ce que j'en ai entendu manquement sérieusement d'humour (passe encore) et de distance : en bref, gonflant et prétentieux.
> 
> Allez, pour changer, j'écoute de la musique d'un gars mort il y a longtemps, sur un instrument mort depuis longtemps, par un gars bien vivant qui vous fait sonner tout ça comme un chef :
> Sylvius Leopold Weiss par Robert Barto (luth), le volume 6 chez Naxos.
> ...




Oué c'est sur que je préfère la conversation de francoiz que d'une luth  ...
Mais je ne suis pas d'accord avec ton jugement   c'est TON avis et en 2 minutes à peine 
il faut prendre le temps d'écouter...  ce n'est en aucun cas prétencieux et gonflant  :hein: 
tu ne dois pas avoir une approche négative avant de connaitre réellement un artiste, sauf peut être pour certaines merdes FM   ....
En plus la musique de chambre ou encore de viole de gambe c'est super gonflant et prétentieux...
Mais c'est MON avis..  
  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (5 Octobre 2005)

PS : je rajouterais, que dans ton profil mac g tu dis aimer la philo... 
La philo nous enseigne une certaine écoute et un certain recul par rapport à toutes situations et on ne condamne pas impunément comme cela   voilà !


----------



## Stargazer (5 Octobre 2005)

Un petit infectious grooves pour la pêche !


----------



## Cédric_ (5 Octobre 2005)

Moi metal, gothique et punk, dailleurs j'ai un forums sur ces sujet que vous pouvez retrouvez dans ma signature


----------



## FANREM (5 Octobre 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, j'ai un truc pour toi qui va te mettre la banane
> (bon ça fait 13 Mo mais c'est vraiment pour la bonne cause  )
> 
> Ca s'appelle The Bloodhound Gang, et l'album c'est _Hefty fine_



Ils ont fait un clip dejante qui se passe dans un hospice de vieux ou ils font danser et se tortiller dans tous les sens les pensionnaires de l'etablissement. Hilarant (et encore meilleur que celui-ci)   :love:  

the roof is on fire (reprise de grandmaster flash). Si tu trouves la video, mets le lien


----------



## yvos (5 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Un petit infectious grooves pour la pêche !



violent and funky!


----------



## MrStone (5 Octobre 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Ils ont fait un clip dejante qui se passe dans un hospice de vieux ou ils font danser et se tortiller dans tous les sens les pensionnaires de l'etablissement. Hilarant (et encore meilleur que celui-ci)   :love:
> 
> the roof is on fire (reprise de grandmaster flash). Si tu trouves la video, mets le lien




Je vois :mouais:  

Disons que celui-ci était facile à trouver, puisque d'actualité


----------



## yvos (5 Octobre 2005)




----------



## bompi (6 Octobre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> PS : je rajouterais, que dans ton profil mac g tu dis aimer la philo...
> La philo nous enseigne une certaine écoute et un certain recul par rapport à toutes situations et on ne condamne pas impunément comme cela   voilà !



Bin, de l'écoute, pourquoi pas. Mais il faut lire, déjà.
Disons que l'on a bien le droit de dire que Françoiz Breut c'est super chouette [là, c'est ton cas] ou alors que c'est casse-pied [là, ce serait plutôt mon cas].
Dans un cas comme un autre, on ne fait qu'exprimer une opinion (positive, négative, mitigée etc.)
Je serais malhonnête (intellectuellement) si j'induisais quoi que ce soit de ton goût pour cette musique.
Je ne le fais pas. Donc pas de problème.
Si tu dis que le luth t'em***de, pas de problème non plus.

Du moment que l'on en reste uniquement à l'expression de ses propres goûts, sans préjuger de ceux des autres [ils sont ni bons ni mauvais, ce sont ceux des autres], je ne vois pas en quoi je dérogerais à une politesse implicite du fil.

Pour préciser encore un peu : exprimer ses propres goûts, mêmes contradictoires, n'est ni porter un jugement sur l'objet [le disque, la musique etc.] ni porter un jugement sur ceux qui ont un autre avis sur cet objet.

Par ailleurs, que la philosophie empêche d'exprimer un goût ou un choix, voilà qui serait bien étonnant !

Enfin, juste pour dire : ce thread n'est pas seulement un sympathique endroit où nous exposons nos goûts positifs mais aussi un lieu d'expression narcissique où nous affichons des "postures" [comme on le ferait dans une soirée à batailler sur le mérite de tel ou tel groupe rock]. J'aime bien. Et je ne vois aucune raison pour rester benoîtement dans le strictement positif, tant que l'on reste courtois.


----------



## xtal (6 Octobre 2005)

Mes goûts sont éclectiques :

Bach
Depeche Mode
Simply Red
Indochine
Simple Mind
Tears for Fears
Alan Parson Project
Enigma
Deep Forest
Maurane
Jonaz
Goldman
Mozart
Charpentier
Madness
le silence&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;et tout ce qui n'est pas du seulement bruit


----------



## bompi (6 Octobre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Oué c'est sur que je préfère la conversation de francoiz que d'une luth  ...
> Mais je ne suis pas d'accord avec ton jugement   c'est TON avis et en 2 minutes à peine
> il faut prendre le temps d'écouter...  ce n'est en aucun cas prétencieux et gonflant  :hein:
> tu ne dois pas avoir une approche négative avant de connaitre réellement un artiste, sauf peut être pour certaines merdes FM   ....


Ah ah ...
Comment peux-tu savoir le temps que j'ai passé à écouter les disques de F. Breut ? Tu t'autorises là une hypothèse bien hardie, ce me semble. Donc, 2 minutes, _my foot_ ! J'ai bel et bien le souvenir de m'être fadé un disque complet, il y a déjà quelque temps ... 
Quant à connaître "réellement" une artiste, c'est quoi : avec discuté autour d'une bolée de cidre avec elle ? Vous ne devez pas être très nombreux ...
Quant à Weiss, c'est sûr que je le connais mal, il est mort depuis suffisamment longtemps que je n'aie guère l'opportunité de boire un verre de schnaps avec lui 



			
				IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> En plus la musique de chambre ou encore de viole de gambe c'est super gonflant et prétentieux...
> Mais c'est MON avis..
> :love:



C'est sûr. Note qu'il s'agit de luth ...


----------



## IceandFire (6 Octobre 2005)

que tu dises que  tu n'aimes pas et que ca te gonfle en 2 minutes d'écoute ok  mais prétencieux...:mouais: ...
je ne te suit pas...


----------



## bompi (6 Octobre 2005)

Avant de s'endormir, le plus beau disque de Richard Hawtin _aka_ Plastikman : "Consumed"




Difficile de faire plus sombre et étouffé.


----------



## bompi (6 Octobre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> que tu dises que  tu n'aimes pas et que ca te gonfle en 2 minutes d'écoute ok  mais prétencieux...:mouais: ...
> je ne te suit pas...



Comme je te le disais, c'était bien plus de deux minutes, c'était tout l'album 
Si prétentieux te gêne, disons que F.Breut, comme d'autres, plus ou moins proches, qui forment une partie de la chanson française actuelle, me paraissent très affectés. À mon sens, ils prennent une posture qui m'agace. C'est aussi pour cela que je préfère en général la musique instrumentale [elle est sujette à la prétention ou à l'emphase, mais au moins on n'a pas de texte à supporter ...]

Par ailleurs, c'est fort : tu réussis à être fan de trois clubs rivaux  [je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est de West Ham]


----------



## IceandFire (6 Octobre 2005)

ok  alors c'est le prétencieux qui me gène, car je ne comprends pas pourquoi


----------



## IceandFire (6 Octobre 2005)

oui j'aime ces 4 clubs car justement leurs rivalités m'intérèssent  et leurs jeux très offensif :love: ...
westham est un rival d'arsenal et encore plus de chelsea car westham c'est très middle class, des cockneys londoniens pour qui ce club est tout...  je suis d'accord avec toi pour le courant des filles françaises actuelles notamment camille et autres consoeurs qui me gonfle aussi... mais françoiz est à part et ce depuis longtemps...


----------



## y&b (6 Octobre 2005)

Bah avant d'aller dormir, pour se mettre en condition: Zero 7, Simple Things  :sleep:


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Octobre 2005)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> Hey, hey !!!
> Je vois que tu es fan de moi.
> Si tu aimes ma music, click sur ma signature !



Merci, c'est très sympa à toi


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Octobre 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Hééé Jaycee, tu te fais rare par ici en ce moment :love:
> 
> Tiens, j'ai un truc pour toi qui va te mettre la banane
> (bon ça fait 13 Mo mais c'est vraiment pour la bonne cause  )
> ...



Oh, ça arrache, MERCI( je sais, ça ne m'était pas destiné, mais bon je devais te le dire! )


----------



## IceandFire (6 Octobre 2005)

Bon départ Breut,   bompi  et là ma source Midnight oil live qui envoie du gros :love: ... the real thing...un régal de puissance australienne  :style: ...


----------



## Ti'punch (6 Octobre 2005)




----------



## Ti'punch (6 Octobre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> (...) là ma source Midnight oil live qui envoie du gros :love: ... the real thing...un régal de puissance australienne  :style: ...






			
				Message vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à IceandFire.



   :love:


----------



## meldon (6 Octobre 2005)

un peu de "jpop" (pas vraiment vu que c'est en anglais) avec la jolie *Hikaru Utada*. 

Tiens ce serait cool que l'itms mette en commun toutes les chansons parce que c'est rageant de voir de supers trucs sur le store japon et de pas pouvoir l'acheter.


----------



## chokobelle (6 Octobre 2005)




----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (6 Octobre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> un peu de "jpop" (pas vraiment vu que c'est en anglais) avec la jolie *Hikaru Utada*.
> 
> Tiens ce serait cool que l'itms mette en commun toutes les chansons parce que c'est rageant de voir de supers trucs sur le store japon et de pas pouvoir l'acheter.


Excellent...  depuis ce matin moi je traine sur Japan-A-Radio  en stream sur iTunes... Ya du bon et du très drôle parfois !!! :love:


----------



## IceandFire (6 Octobre 2005)

et là manan  pacific street des pale fountain... GK   :love: ...


----------



## gregtoto (6 Octobre 2005)

ca envoi du gros ca


----------



## teo (6 Octobre 2005)

Les avis et commentaires sont les bienvenus sur ce fil.

Les gouts des uns et des autres sont divers et variés, on aime ou on aime pas. Les avis positifs ou négatifs aussi.

J'ajouterai juste une chose, toute personnelle: oui, on peut tout critiquer ici, je trouve juste que la critique négative (la positive existe aussi) tombe _bizarrement_ toujours sur les mêmes.
Et là, juste, ça me gave assez. Je vais prendre des vacances de ce fil un moment. Peut-être le soleil dehors et le partage de la musique avec mon boss qui ne me laisse pas choisir, ça permet de découvrir d'autres choses. De 2 jours à on verra si je tiens plus 

Le sujet original de Blob mentionnait ça:


			
				Blob a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> 
> Ben oui quelle style de miousik vous écoutez ? vous utilisateurs de mac?  C'est toujours marrant de voir si y'a une tendance général ou non. (sur mac généralement c plutot bien différent )
> 
> ...



Sur ce, _critique positive_, ce matin, on s'est fait _Le Fil_ de Camille, je comprend qu'on aime pas, mais je dois dire que c'est un très bel album, belle voix.
Ceux qui me connaissent reconnaitront là mon intellectualisme prononcé (moi qui suit jamais allé à la Fac -sauf une fois pour une conférence sur le repliement des protéines, avec Lumai et Stargazer  ), ma prétention ordinaire, mon côté branchouille parisien (ma dernière soirée: Otra Otra, octobre 2004), mon habillage fachonne et mes manières policées (si je vous racontais la nuit dernière...).

Et là, c'est Starsailor avec _Four to the floor (remix)_. Bonne daube :love:

I really like this thread
Take care of you all and don't forget that Ignorance is bliss 

PS: promis, si je fais un come back, ce sera avec _Balavoine_...

Edit: Sonyboy, en profite pas pour flooder...


----------



## meldon (6 Octobre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Les avis et commentaires sont les bienvenus sur ce fil.
> 
> Les gouts des uns et des autres sont divers et variés, on aime ou on aime pas. Les avis positifs ou négatifs aussi.



Ben reviens vite, les critiques on s'en fiche. Pour moi, l'intérêt de ce fil c'est de faire connaître des choses qu'on a pas l'habitude d'entendre. J'ais parfois découvert des trucs sympas et ce qui ne m'a pas plu, ne m'a pas plu c'est tout. 

Allez en espérant te revoir bien vite!


----------



## gregtoto (6 Octobre 2005)

a decouvrir pour les amateur de rock n roll







http://www.u-blog.net/ULERS


----------



## AOSTE (6 Octobre 2005)

NANO, un acordeoniste qui nous fait vibrer et nous surprends par se style ultra moderne. A decouvrir absolument http://www.nanomusic.fr/


----------



## bompi (6 Octobre 2005)

Puisqu'on est de bonne humeur, rien de tel que Pizzicato Five "Bossa Nova 2001"





Vraiment bien sympa ces nippons [mais que sont-ils devenus ?]

Pour rester dans une ambiance japonaise, la musique du sympathique film "Tokyo Eyes"
par Xavier Jamaux.





Je souscris pleinement à remarque de Meldon : c'est un peu frustrant, ces iTMS localisés (pas encore totale, la mondialisation)

À part ça :
@IceAndFire : Midnight Oil me rappellent de lointain souvenir de quand je n'étais pas encore un vieux con (peut-être déjà con, note ...)
@Teo : quand tu dis que les critiques négatives sont toujours dirigées vers les mêmes cibles, tu parles des groupes/artistes ou des posteurs ? Sur les posteurs, je ne sais pas (en tous cas pour ma part, rien à voir) quant à la musique, je n'en ai pas trop l'impression. Sauf si on parle de Michel Sardou ... (désolé)
Allez, promis, je vais faire des efforts et ne plus dire que du bien des gens et des choses


----------



## bompi (6 Octobre 2005)

Il y a des jours où un peu de groove ne nuit pas.
Enchaînons donc allègrement sur les "Chocolate Elvis Dubs" de Tosca.





Attention ! Trop de chocolat nuit à la ligne ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Octobre 2005)

Je ne peux pas vous dire ce que j'écoute car ça n'existe pas encore. Hein Ice?


----------



## IceandFire (6 Octobre 2005)

hein de quoi ?  :love:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (6 Octobre 2005)




----------



## Pitch/fork/work (6 Octobre 2005)

un double regroupant Saint Julian et My Nation Underground de Julian Cope


----------



## MACcossinelle (6 Octobre 2005)

*now...*before dodo'time ! 

_" La glace au citron "...

_ _



_​


----------



## kisco (6 Octobre 2005)

:love:


----------



## Ti'punch (6 Octobre 2005)




----------



## elKBron (6 Octobre 2005)

les compils "la planete bleue" vol. 1, 2 et 3...









​


----------



## bompi (6 Octobre 2005)

C'est quoi, les compilations "Planète Bleue", genre ambient, electronica (ou peut-être heavy metal, mais j'en doute) ?


----------



## elKBron (7 Octobre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi, les compilations "Planète Bleue", genre ambient, electronica (ou peut-être heavy metal, mais j'en doute) ?


le plus simple est de repondre ceci :  





> Science fiction musicale, la planète bleue est une production radiophonique d'un genre nouveau.
> 
> Décontractée de l'actualité, loin des turpitudes du marketing, elle vous convie dans une faille du continuum spatio-temporel, là où les époques se télescopent, là où se mixent les géographies.
> 
> Des vibrations ancestrales de la peau des tam-tam jusqu'aux frémissements informatiques de la science-fiction, c'est une balade aux coins du globe, un long travelling sonore, un tour du jour en 80 mondes, un bond dans l'espace et un voyage dans le temps.


et je t invite a aller LA
ICI
et enfin ICI AUSSI


----------



## puregeof (7 Octobre 2005)

On ne se frefait pas


----------



## bompi (7 Octobre 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> le plus simple est de repondre ceci :
> et je t invite a aller LA
> ICI
> et enfin ICI AUSSI



Merci.

Hop ! Ce matin on commence en douceur avec un disque plutôt réussi quoique (je trouve) rarement cité : Passengers "Original Soundtracks 1"





J'attends toujours le volume suivant


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (7 Octobre 2005)

En ce moment les Stones : "Can't you hear me knocking", je m'en lasserai jamais de cette intro !!!:love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Octobre 2005)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> :love:




Oh le vieux souvenir. Tien, d'ailleurs j'ai rencontré Amaury Blanchard il y a quelques jours, qui est musicien sur ce concert


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (7 Octobre 2005)

puregeof a dit:
			
		

> On ne se frefait pas


----------



## IceandFire (7 Octobre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

>



 :love:    :love: 

top j'ai écouté en boucle surf on a rocket ce matin    :love:


----------



## IceandFire (7 Octobre 2005)

là c'est ça l'excellente soundtrack du célèbre jeux de foot fifa...
la cuvée 2006...





si vous voulez voir le tracklisting : ICI


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (7 Octobre 2005)

Là c'est ça ::love: :love: :love:


----------



## Ti'punch (7 Octobre 2005)




----------



## Benjamin D.C. (7 Octobre 2005)

C'est parti pour 10 bonnes minutes de pure folie avec _"Child in time"_ de *Deep Purple*!


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (7 Octobre 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> C'est parti pour 10 bonnes minutes de pure folie avec _"Child in time"_ de *Deep Purple*!


C'est la version album ou la "Made in Japan" ??


----------



## bompi (7 Octobre 2005)

Wow ! Deep Purple : décidément, il souffle un vent rétro ces jours-ci, dans ce fil 

Histoire de changer un peu, retour à un bon vieux Sandoz (_aka_ Richard H. Kirk) avec un disque de dub plutôt hybride. Bref, une réussite hors norme, quoi 
Sandoz (in dub) "Chant to Jah"





Anciennement, la pochette était :


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Octobre 2005)

La même chose qu'hier, il est trop bien cet album... :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (7 Octobre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Wow ! Deep Purple : décidément, il souffle un vent rétro ces jours-ci, dans ce fil (........)


Ben que veux-tu il ya tellement de bonnes choses dans les vieux trucs...


----------



## y&b (7 Octobre 2005)

The B52's, le jaune


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (7 Octobre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Ben que veux-tu il ya tellement de bonnes choses dans les vieux trucs...


 Effectivement, et je regrette de ne pas l'avoir compris plus tôt...


----------



## IceandFire (7 Octobre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> La même chose qu'hier, il est trop bien cet album... :love:  :love:  :love:



 :love:  :love:  :love:    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Octobre 2005)

:rose:    :rateau:  :rose:


----------



## kisco (7 Octobre 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> C'est parti pour 10 bonnes minutes de pure folie avec _"Child in time"_ de *Deep Purple*!


Grandiose ! :love:


----------



## IceandFire (7 Octobre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> :rose:    :rateau:  :rose:




Oh non pas toi !!!!!  :rose:


----------



## macarel (7 Octobre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> :rose:    :rateau:  :rose:


dommage qu'elles chantent :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Octobre 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> dommage qu'elles chantent :rose:




Saviez vous que c'est l'excellent Doriand qui a écrit leurs chansons? 

 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## y&b (7 Octobre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Saviez vous que c'est l'excellent Doriand qui a écrit leurs chansons?
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



Comme quoi, tout le monde peut faire des erreures


----------



## purestyle (7 Octobre 2005)

l'Europe désire l'euthanasie


----------



## hegemonikon (7 Octobre 2005)

Agréable surprise que cette petite compilation:

Le Radiohead est divin, la reprise d'Eltonjon réussie et le Coldplay supportable, le Gorillaz tient la route.


----------



## macarel (7 Octobre 2005)

A ce moment j'écoute ça et quelques autres trucs du même genre (Joss Stone, Bill Whithers....., du soul/R§B quoi, du vrai :love:


----------



## y&b (7 Octobre 2005)

le live d'Underworld .... un peu violent pour commencer l'apéro, mais y des jours comme ça


----------



## IceandFire (7 Octobre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Saviez vous que c'est l'excellent Doriand qui a écrit leurs chansons?
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



voui voui 
   :love:


----------



## puregeof (8 Octobre 2005)

Je viens de me regarder ça avec un super gros son grâce à Airport Express et Airfoil


----------



## toys (8 Octobre 2005)

le sac des filles de camille


----------



## Berthold (8 Octobre 2005)

puregeof a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de me regarder ça avec un super gros son grâce à Airport Express et Airfoil


J'adore l'album, que j'ai appris par c½ur quand il est sorti (comment ça, 25 ans ?? C'était hier !) Le film ne m'a jamais emballé. Je crois que c'est Bob Geldof dont je n'aime pas trop la prestation d'acteur. Ou sa voix quand il chante. Tant pis pour moi.


----------



## Berthold (8 Octobre 2005)

Par contre, ce live de l'&#233;poque de l'album, est fantastique :





... m&#234;me si on peut ne pas appr&#233;cier les raisons qui l'ont fait sortir des cartons...


----------



## hegemonikon (8 Octobre 2005)

petite musique pour ceux qui se lèvent avant le premier chant des oiseaux :






Un chef d'½uvre d'interprétation.


----------



## Kreck (8 Octobre 2005)




----------



## puregeof (8 Octobre 2005)

Bonne idée. Du cool pour un réveil en douceur :sleep: 
Je copie. A Love Supreme


----------



## bompi (8 Octobre 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> petite musique pour ceux qui se lèvent avant le premier chant des oiseaux :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chaque fois qu'on me parle de Wagner, je repense à la phrase de Woody Allen :
"Quand j'entends du Wagner, j'ai envie d'envahir la Pologne" 

Tes voisins sont d'accord ? 
Cela dit, Knappertsbuch était un grand chef d'orchestre.


----------



## puregeof (8 Octobre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> "Quand j'entends du Wagner, j'ai envie d'envahir la Pologne"
> .


----------



## hegemonikon (8 Octobre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Chaque fois qu'on me parle de Wagner, je repense à la phrase de Woody Allen :
> "Quand j'entends du Wagner, j'ai envie d'envahir la Pologne"
> 
> Tes voisins sont d'accord ?
> Cela dit, Knappertsbuch était un grand chef d'orchestre.



Je fais gratuitement la culture musicale de mes voisins:  j'ose dire que c'est de la philanthropie :love:

Wagner est souvent décrié par ceux qui pensent plus ou moins comme Nietzsche que cette musique est pathogène. Ce n'est pourtant que de la (belle) musique, même si elle est parfois forte et enivrante comme le parfum de certaines fleurs.

Et oui Knappertsbuch, un peu oublié reste l'un des plus grands chefs du XXème.


----------



## la(n)guille (8 Octobre 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Je fais gratuitement la culture musicale de mes voisins:  j'ose dire que c'est de la philanthropie :love:
> 
> Wagner est souvent décrié par ceux qui pensent plus ou moins comme Nietzsche que cette musique est pathogène. Ce n'est pourtant que de la (belle) musique, même si elle est parfois forte et enivrante comme le parfum de certaines fleurs.
> 
> Et oui Knappertsbuch, un peu oublié reste l'un des plus grands chefs du XXème.



c'est vrai, tu as raison, d'aileurs en rentrant, faites moi penser à acheter l'intégrale des ½uvres de Wagner.... et une tronçonneuse


----------



## bompi (8 Octobre 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Je fais gratuitement la culture musicale de mes voisins:  j'ose dire que c'est de la philanthropie :love:
> 
> Wagner est souvent décrié par ceux qui pensent plus ou moins comme Nietzsche que cette musique est pathogène. Ce n'est pourtant que de la (belle) musique, même si elle est parfois forte et enivrante comme le parfum de certaines fleurs.
> 
> Et oui Knappertsbuch, un peu oublié reste l'un des plus grands chefs du XXème.



Avec Wagner, on a un peu le même problème qu'avec Céline : un créateur génial, ou au moins atypique, en même temps qu'une personnalité détestable. Comment dissocier l'oeuvre du venin de son auteur ?
Cela étant, nombreux sont les artistes du XIXe aux idées allant du farfelu au carrément malsain (dans cette dernière catégorie, Théophile Gautier entre parfaitement), et seuls quelques-uns sont victimes de l'opprobre général. Et tous les 4 ans, tout le monde (ou presque) s'enthousiasme sur les JO, recréés par un gugusse aux idées assez nauséabondes (trouvé-je).

Restons dans la musique classique : quand on voit qu'un des plus grands interprètes de Mahler est Mengelberg, par la suite collaborateur assidu du régime mis en place par les nazis ... délicat, assurément.

Bon. C'est pas tout ça mais là, retour devant l'ordi pour une petite demi-heure "free" (j'ai le droit de ne m'occuper de personne   ) alors :
Cabaret Voltaire "The Conversation"





et j'enchaînerai avec Thievery Corporation "The Cosmic Game"


----------



## hegemonikon (8 Octobre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Avec Wagner, on a un peu le même problème qu'avec Céline : un créateur génial, ou au moins atypique, en même temps qu'une personnalité détestable. Comment dissocier l'oeuvre du venin de son auteur ?
> Cela étant, nombreux sont les artistes du XIXe aux idées allant du farfelu au carrément malsain (dans cette dernière catégorie, Théophile Gautier entre parfaitement), et seuls quelques-uns sont victimes de l'opprobre général. Et tous les 4 ans, tout le monde (ou presque) s'enthousiasme sur les JO, recréés par un gugusse aux idées assez nauséabondes (trouvé-je).
> 
> Restons dans la musique classique : quand on voit qu'un des plus grands interprètes de Mahler est Mengelberg, par la suite collaborateur assidu du régime mis en place par les nazis ... délicat, assurément.
> ...


Enfin n'oublions pas que si Wagner était antisémite (comme tant d'autres à cette époque) il est mort en 1883, partant malgré son implication dans ce grand mouvement du XIX qui commence (en gros) après le passage de Napoléon à cheval dans les rues d'Iéna, cette élaboration a grande vitesse du nationalisme allemand, il pouvait par exemple faire diriger la création de Parsifal par un grand ami qui plus est grand chef juif en toute quiétude. On peut se demander si tout nationalisme n'a pas besoin de s'enventer des ennemis intérieurs ou extérieurs pour se déveloper.
Le problème de Wagner ce sont bien davantage Cosima et surtout Winifried (grande copine d'Adolf) qui a tout fait pour faire de son ancêtre un porte-étendard des stéréotypesdu régime nazi (nombreux ont cherché en vain preuves de cet antisémitisme dans les opéras de Wagner, on y trouve d'ailleurs l'énonciation d'un certain féminisme peu compatible avec les thèses nazies, etc&#8230.

Céline non seulement était antisémite mais c'était un fervent admirateur du régime nazi (Bagatelles pour un massacres (sic!) etc&#8230, il n'empêche qu'il faut être aveugle pour ne pas voir que Le Voyage est l'un des chefs d'½uvres de la littérature mondiale.Lui est en pleine période noire, il a fait le choix d'un camp difficile de le défendre.

Au grand dam de certains, le monde ne se partage pas en bons et en mauvais, l'être le plus abjecte peut accéder au sublime, le meilleur des hommes peut être stérile; bref l'hypostase du mal est impossible (mais je m'égare la  ).

Pour se détendre (bon on peut détester aussi  ) une petite ½uvre d'un autre compositeur qui a essayé de chercher de la métaphysique ou du moins du spirituel dans la musique que je ne me lasse pas d'écouter: *Karlheinz Stockhausen*, _Stimmung_





​


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Octobre 2005)




----------



## bompi (8 Octobre 2005)

Diable, K.H.Stockhausen ! Comme tu y vas !
Alors paf ! Je r&#233;plique par Edgar Var&#232;se, interpr&#233;t&#233; par P.Boulez _himself_
Trop fort ! 




Var&#232;se est vraiment le genre de gars en avance de phase ... il a &#233;crit des musiques avant que d'avoir les instruments pour la jouer 

PS : Stockhausen, je connais mal ... et j'ai de lui un quatuor avec h&#233;licopt&#232;re [sic] qui me laisse perplexe ... o&#249; commence, o&#249; s'arr&#234;te le foutage de gueule : &#233;ternelle question de l'art contemporain (et un peu le moderne aussi)
PPS : Assez d'accord sur le malentendu sur Wagner. Mais il a quand m&#234;me profess&#233; des ignominies ! &#192; l'&#233;poque o&#249; on faisait bien tranquille des pogroms ... Donc c'est loin d'&#234;tre aussi innocent que cela, tout de m&#234;me. Je consid&#232;re que, &#224; toute &#233;poque, les appels aux meurtres sont ce qu'ils sont : des appels au meurtre (comme quand Proudhon disait, le cher homme, qu'il fallait tuer TOUS les juifs : il ne l'a pas fait, certes, mais il prend une part de la responsabilit&#233. Quant &#224; l'excuse du pote juif, tous les fachos contemporains la connaissent encore [dont mon voisin de bureau qui a UN copain arabe, UN copain noir, UN copain juif etc. et qui d&#233;teste tous les autres ...]
PPPS : Et oui, certes, tout nationalisme a besoin d'un repoussoir, de d&#233;terminer d'une fa&#231;on manich&#233;enne qui est _dedans_ et qui est _dehors_. C'est pour cela que je ne go&#251;te gu&#232;re le nationalisme, le r&#233;gionalisme, l'ethnicisme, et encore un certain nombre d'-ismes du m&#234;me m&#233;tal (le plomb) ...


----------



## toto (8 Octobre 2005)

Retour sur un classique indétronable:


----------



## IceandFire (8 Octobre 2005)

jean michel larqu&#233;, ars&#232;ne wenger, thierry gilardi trio  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (8 Octobre 2005)

live in suisse    ....


----------



## Kreck (8 Octobre 2005)

puregeof a dit:
			
		

> Bonne idée. Du cool pour un réveil en douceur :sleep:
> Je copie. A Love Supreme


Aaaah... A love Supreme ...


----------



## toys (9 Octobre 2005)

21 centery 

compile jungo mixé qui arrache tout.


----------



## puregeof (9 Octobre 2005)

Kreck a dit:
			
		

> Aaaah... A love Supreme ...



...et pour terminer la journée sur une belle (blue) note






Séance mythique où Miles Davis improvisait devant les images de Louis Malle alors que Jeanne Moreau jouait à la barmade. 
A noter sur la plage 6 (Dîner au Motel), une sonorité particulière qui serait due à un morceau de lèvre du Miles qui se serait détaché pour venir se coincer dans l'embouchure de sa trompette. L'anecdote est relatée par Boris Vian qui assistait à l'enrgistrement auPoste Parisien en 1957. Mythique je vous dis.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (9 Octobre 2005)

&#192; voir: http://www.cockrockdisco.com/JFDSwpweb.mov


----------



## macmarco (9 Octobre 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> À voir: http://www.cockrockdisco.com/JFDSwpweb.mov





Excellent !


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Octobre 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> À voir: http://www.cockrockdisco.com/JFDSwpweb.mov



Sa c'est du son!


----------



## macmarco (9 Octobre 2005)




----------



## Burzum (9 Octobre 2005)




----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Octobre 2005)




----------



## Burzum (9 Octobre 2005)




----------



## puregeof (9 Octobre 2005)




----------



## IceandFire (10 Octobre 2005)




----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Octobre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

>


C'est moi ou ton image ne s'affiche pas?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (10 Octobre 2005)

Depuis samedi, je décolle pas des "Temptations"... de "My Girl" à "I'm Loosing you" en passant par "Earth Angel" et "Papa was a Rolling Stone".... que du bon!:love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Octobre 2005)

Tiens, si je me refaisais un coup de ce truc qui n'existe pas encore :love: :love: :love:


----------



## la(n)guille (10 Octobre 2005)

au fait, j'ai oublié un de mes grands moments d'émotion :






Le Live de meî teî shö, beaucoup de pêche et de très beaux sons...


----------



## kisco (10 Octobre 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> À voir: http://www.cockrockdisco.com/JFDSwpweb.mov


puissant! ça sort d'où ce truc ?!


----------



## Ti'punch (10 Octobre 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> À voir: http://www.cockrockdisco.com/JFDSwpweb.mov



énorme  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Octobre 2005)




----------



## IceandFire (10 Octobre 2005)

re breut francoiz, re midnight oil live et pas live ....


----------



## IceandFire (10 Octobre 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> C'est moi ou ton image ne s'affiche pas?



ah mince..... :rose: 
bon je recherche


----------



## y&b (10 Octobre 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> À voir: http://www.cockrockdisco.com/JFDSwpweb.mov


Enorme


----------



## la(n)guille (10 Octobre 2005)

and now, on my machine (gun???)




  

franchement bon!


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Octobre 2005)

L&#224; je d&#233;couvre un album de Jack Johnson, je ne connaissais que de nom, c'est pas si mal...


----------



## elKBron (10 Octobre 2005)

Led Zeppelin "How the west was won". Une qualité de son irréprochable... "OST The song remains the same" peut partir a la poubelle !!! 




​


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (10 Octobre 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> Led Zeppelin "How the west was won". Une qualité de son irréprochable... "OST The song remains the same" peut partir a la poubelle !!!


On est d'accord...!!!!!!!!


----------



## bompi (10 Octobre 2005)

"Poinciana" par Keith Jarrett / Gary Peacock / Jack DeJohnette, album : "Whisper Not"





C'est grand.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (10 Octobre 2005)

BWWwAaaaaahhh....   !!!


----------



## IceandFire (10 Octobre 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Là je découvre un album de Jack Johnson, je ne connaissais que de nom, c'est pas si mal...




Oui c'est sympa frais .. un ancien surfeur  il chante depuis un moment déjà....il doit y avoir 3 ou 4 albums....


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (10 Octobre 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Là je découvre un album de Jack Johnson, je ne connaissais que de nom, c'est pas si mal...


Et grand pote de Ben Harper...(quelques bon trucs ensemble... à écouter)!


----------



## bompi (10 Octobre 2005)

Dans un tout autre genre. Hille Perl et Lee Santana qui jouent du Marin Marais, musique pour viole et th&#233;orbe. C'est beau (si si). En plus il y a le morceau fameux des "folies" de la suite en r&#233;. Parmi les plus belles m&#233;lodies jamais &#233;crites, AMHA, toutes &#233;poques, tous instruments. Marin Marais, c'est vraiment un talent hors du commun, de ce point de vue.


----------



## IceandFire (10 Octobre 2005)

Syd Matters :love: .... quel bonheur..; pitch tu connais ? ca va te plaire  un fran&#231;ais qui fait de la bonne Pop indie avec de belles envol&#233;es... j'ai fait le concert samedi soir et une s&#233;ance tofs dimanche matin  .... Top  ....


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Octobre 2005)

The STROKES!


----------



## Nobody (10 Octobre 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> The STROKES!


 
'tain! Mais c'est Star Trek et Tron réunis!!!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Octobre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Syd Matters :love: .... quel bonheur..; pitch tu connais ? ca va te plaire  un français qui fait de la bonne Pop indie avec de belles envolées... j'ai fait le concert samedi soir et une séance tofs dimanche matin  .... Top  ....



C'est bien le vainqueur du concours des inrocks ?


----------



## IceandFire (10 Octobre 2005)

Lui m&#234;me


----------



## MrStone (10 Octobre 2005)

Tout frais tout chaud de retour de l'&#233;cole (bah oui c'est la rentr&#233;e :rose: )





dans le popod depuis tout &#224; l'heure, que du bon  :love: :love:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Octobre 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Tout frais tout chaud de retour de l'&#233;cole (bah oui c'est la rentr&#233;e :rose: )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La cover m'inspire, j'ach&#232;te!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Octobre 2005)

Pour Teo & Ice  : Cheveu


----------



## Nobody (10 Octobre 2005)

J'en reviens pas!!! Ils existent encore!!! Lili Drop!!!
:love:
Recto:





Verso:





Je pensais qu'ils n'existaient depuis longtemps! Tout ému je suis!


Mais bon... Y a plus ni Violaine ni Korïn...


----------



## Burzum (10 Octobre 2005)




----------



## IceandFire (10 Octobre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Pour Teo & Ice  : Cheveu




????????????? :rateau:


----------



## MrStone (10 Octobre 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> La cover m'inspire, j'achète!



Fonce, c'est que du bon  :love:


----------



## MACcossinelle (10 Octobre 2005)

*now...


* *



*​


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Octobre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> ????????????? :rateau:



C'est ce que j'écoute


----------



## IceandFire (10 Octobre 2005)

t'&#233;coutes pousser tes cheveux ???


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Octobre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> t'&#233;coutes pousser tes cheveux ???



le site de Cheveu est ici


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Octobre 2005)

New Blue Monday sur


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (10 Octobre 2005)

Du tout tranquille pour bosser le soir...


----------



## gregtoto (11 Octobre 2005)




----------



## IceandFire (11 Octobre 2005)

va leurs falloir des photos &#224; ces ptits gars


----------



## gregtoto (11 Octobre 2005)

oui t inquiete l asticot


----------



## MrStone (11 Octobre 2005)

Une tuerie :love:
Seul le premier titre, qui sonne un peu trop 'franzferdinandesque' m'a d&#233;&#231;u, le reste est simplement terrible :love:


----------



## Ti'punch (11 Octobre 2005)




----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (11 Octobre 2005)

Du vieux son qui gratte !!!


----------



## kisco (11 Octobre 2005)

Charlotte parfois - Leçon de choses :love:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Octobre 2005)

C'est fou comme les disques sont un support d'expression toute particuli&#232;re pour les graphistes, on y trouve vraiment des perles! D'ailleurs si &#231;a interresse quelqu'un, je conseille vivement l'achat du livre Sonic qui reprend le plus incroyable de ce qui m'a &#233;t&#233; donn&#233; de voir en mati&#232;re de packaging et cover pour le monde de la musique.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Octobre 2005)

Personne pour le dernier Franz Ferdinand ?


----------



## IceandFire (11 Octobre 2005)

si moi tu penses


----------



## hegemonikon (11 Octobre 2005)

Un jeune artiste à suivre : *Sufjan Stevens

*





​


----------



## IceandFire (11 Octobre 2005)

Alors un bon coup de noirdez live :love: et les zutons who killed...c'est tr&#232;s sympa merci encore chokobelle


----------



## la(n)guille (11 Octobre 2005)

toujours aussi bon :







ça date un peu (1996) mais c'est quand même très fort..


----------



## la(n)guille (11 Octobre 2005)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> Charlotte parfois - Le&#231;on de choses :love:



Je rebondis l&#224; dessus rapidement, quelqu'un se souvient-il d'un petit groupe fran&#231;ais de la fin des ann&#233;es 80 qui s'appelait mary goes round, et qui avait &#233;crit un morceau absolument magnifique de simplicit&#233;, voire de minimalisme qui s'appelle "Orange Car". j'ai cherch&#233; (mollement) sur la toile des infos &#224; ce propos et je n'ai rien trouv&#233;. Si qqun se souvient, je veux bien des infos sur comment trouver l'album ou au moins ce morceau... Merci


----------



## Nouvoul (11 Octobre 2005)

Aucune, c'est juste pour faire 5001ème


----------



## la(n)guille (11 Octobre 2005)

Nouvoul a dit:
			
		

> Aucune, c'est juste pour faire 5001ème



et c'est raté


----------



## tantoillane (11 Octobre 2005)

l&#224; tout de suite j'&#233;coute the drills :love: :love: :love: :love:


Par contre pour ce qui est du clip, trouvez moi quelque chose de plus charlo que http://www.contactmusic.fr/Players/PlayerFLV_VDO320x240.php5?FlvFile=http://www.contactmusic.fr/FLV/mix/drill.flv &#231;a


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (11 Octobre 2005)

Aaaahh celui-là, au moins une fois par mois!


----------



## iKool (11 Octobre 2005)

En ce moment, j'écoute beaucoup Emma Daumas.

Hein ?

Quoi la honte ?
J'ai le droit d'aimer _aussi _la variet pop/rock ! 
(entre deux Guiness, une p'tite Corona, ça repose l'estomac)


----------



## elKBron (11 Octobre 2005)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> là tout de suite j'écoute the drills :love: :love: :love: :love:
> 
> 
> Par contre pour ce qui est du clip, trouvez moi quelque chose de plus charlo que http://www.contactmusic.fr/Players/PlayerFLV_VDO320x240.php5?FlvFile=http://www.contactmusic.fr/FLV/mix/drill.flv ça


 allez, quelque chose de plus charlot : ICI
:love:


----------



## Burzum (11 Octobre 2005)




----------



## macmarco (11 Octobre 2005)




----------



## tantoillane (11 Octobre 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> allez, quelque chose de plus charlot : ICI
> :love:


----------



## KARL40 (11 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> Je rebondis là dessus rapidement, quelqu'un se souvient-il d'un petit groupe français de la fin des années 80 qui s'appelait mary goes round, et qui avait écrit un morceau absolument magnifique de simplicité, voire de minimalisme qui s'appelle "Orange Car". j'ai cherché (mollement) sur la toile des infos à ce propos et je n'ai rien trouvé. Si qqun se souvient, je veux bien des infos sur comment trouver l'album ou au moins ce morceau... Merci



Et pourquoi pas un album des LITTLE NEMO aussi ? 
 

Sinon, en prenant 5 minutes pour chercher, tu srais tomber sur http://www.marygoesround.com/ et dans la partie "audio" tu aurais trouver ton bonheur .... 

Ah ces jeunes .....


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Octobre 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi pas un album des LITTLE NEMO aussi ?
> 
> 
> Sinon, en prenant 5 minutes pour chercher, tu srais tomber sur http://www.marygoesround.com/ et dans la partie "audio" tu aurais trouver ton bonheur ....
> ...



il/elle a précisé mollement


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Octobre 2005)

*A history of guerilla warfare* sur


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2005)




----------



## bompi (11 Octobre 2005)

Alors l&#224;, c'est un vieux machin : la musique du film "The Sorcerer" de William Friedkin (si je me souviens bien). C'est un _refait_ de "Le Salaire de la peur" de H.G.Clouzot (d'apr&#232;s un roman de G.Arnaud). C'est d'ailleurs pas mal et la pochette de l'album montre une sc&#232;ne bien humide ... et plut&#244;t r&#233;ussie [pr&#233;cisons toutefois que je n'ai pas vu le film depuis +20 ans]. Notons la pr&#233;sence de Bruno Cremer alors assez utilis&#233; dans les r&#244;les "physiques".

Bref, la musique est de Tangerine Dream (groupe pionnier de l'&#233;lectronique qui est tomb&#233; dans une b&#233;chamel infernale depuis vingt ans, fa&#231;on musiquette de Carrefour ...)





Enfin, cet album est honn&#234;te (ou alors est-ce seulement qu'il me rem&#233;more certains bons moments)

NB : La fameuse sc&#232;ne pr&#233;cit&#233;e est dantesque et m'a toujours fait penser au d&#233;but du "Chinois &#224; deux roues", aventure de Gil Jourdan (   ) du tr&#232;s regrett&#233; Maurice Tillieux (    ).


----------



## Grug2 (12 Octobre 2005)

Curtis mayfield, le matin, au reveil, &#231;a vaut prince  :love:


----------



## kisco (12 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment, j'écoute beaucoup Emma Daumas.
> Hein ?
> Quoi la honte ?
> J'ai le droit d'aimer _aussi _la variet pop/rock !
> (entre deux Guiness, une p'tite Corona, ça repose l'estomac)



Guinness avec 2 'n' svp !!


----------



## IceandFire (12 Octobre 2005)

oui et puis "so cold" please ! :love:  ... et sans faux cols :style:


----------



## bompi (12 Octobre 2005)

Allez, pour contrer le brouhaha des propos imb&#233;ciles de mes voisins d'espace ouvert (ah la la, je hais les _openspaces_), un peu de d&#233;licatesse et de raffinement :
Arve Henriksen "Chiaroscuro"





C'est tr&#232;s (mais alors tr&#232;s) influenc&#233; par Jon Hassell, mais avec (je crois) du talent et des id&#233;es.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (12 Octobre 2005)

http://www.emichrysalis.co.uk/quicktime/sigur_ros/glosoli/index.php?version=6.520&bandwidth=2147483648.000


----------



## IceandFire (12 Octobre 2005)

Le dernier franz ferdinand  sympa un peu pareil que le premier...j'ai peur pour eux dans le long terme...pitch  ...


----------



## gregtoto (12 Octobre 2005)

Mes souliers sont rouges en concert c un truc a voir!!!!
pas vrai l asticot?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Octobre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Le dernier franz ferdinand  sympa un peu pareil que le premier...j'ai peur pour eux dans le long terme...pitch  ...


C'est vrai que le chant de Kaparanos se rapproche de celui de Lawrence de Felt ?  Disons quel est ton avis plut&#244;t que c'est vrai ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Octobre 2005)

Jackie-O  Motherfucker


----------



## IceandFire (12 Octobre 2005)

c'est du same thing  ... mais apr&#232;s tout n'aimons nous pas un groupe pour un "son" une voix...???


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Octobre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> c'est du same thing  ... mais après tout n'aimons nous pas un groupe pour un "son" une voix...???



si mais c'est juste que cela m'étonne car la voix de Kapranos sur l'album éponyme me paraît très  éloignée de celle de Lawrence  - faut que je reécoute tout cela


----------



## IceandFire (12 Octobre 2005)

ben l&#224; moi c'est british sea power :love:.... on s'cause sur ichat ce soir l'ami Didier 
hier soir j'&#233;tais avec "mes souliers sont rouges"


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Octobre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> ben là moi c'est british sea power :love:.... on s'cause sur ichat ce soir l'ami Didier
> hier soir j'étais avec "mes souliers sont rouges"



ok l'ami "je t'attendrai à la porte du garage"


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (12 Octobre 2005)




----------



## macarel (12 Octobre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

>


oh nostalgie, si tu nous tiens 
c'était un groupe "fumant":love:


----------



## macarel (12 Octobre 2005)

autrement j'écoute ça:


----------



## gregtoto (12 Octobre 2005)




----------



## la(n)guille (12 Octobre 2005)

gregtoto a dit:
			
		

>



fichtre, voilà qui ne rajeunis pas les sexagénaires...  

sinon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pas mal, mais un peu mou..., du pas trop neuf non plus...:sleep:


----------



## IceandFire (12 Octobre 2005)

The Zutons ... :love: .. MErki Chokobelle  :love: bien sympa un brin ann&#233;e 70  ...


----------



## la(n)guille (12 Octobre 2005)

et des ptits belges comme on les aime vraiment, de la balle      






i recomand to everybody...


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> et des ptits belges comme on les aime vraiment, de la balle
> 
> i recomand to everybody...



oui, excellent album....excellent...........
d'ailleurs, y a quelqu'un qui ne la pas ecouté sur MacG...
si oui, qu'il s'y mette....)


là, j'ecoute ça:


----------



## macarel (12 Octobre 2005)

en attendant le nouveau powerbook:

p****aing c*n, pas de powerbook, je fais comment moi hein?


----------



## tantoillane (12 Octobre 2005)

pour changer &#231;a fait du bien, et puis quand on fait pas trop gaf aux paroles &#231;'est pas mal   

http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewAlbum?id=34672804&s=143442


----------



## tantoillane (12 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, excellent album....excellent...........
> d'ailleurs, y a quelqu'un qui ne la pas ecouté sur MacG...
> si oui, qu'il s'y mette....)




c'est fait    effectivement c'est plutôt sympa ......... non non franchement ..    je préfère quand même l'album que la(n)guille à mis, l'autre est un peu moins bien. Par contre aucun n'est sur le music store


----------



## Burzum (12 Octobre 2005)




----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Octobre 2005)




----------



## bompi (12 Octobre 2005)

Pendant que je pianote et installe iTunes 6, ma femme regarde Chicago.





Bien mis en sc&#232;ne. La musique oscille entre le sympa et le 'un brin fatigant'.
N'est pas Kern, Berlin ou Gershwin qui veut ...


----------



## Stargazer (12 Octobre 2005)

En ce moment c'est ça à fond dans les enceintes ! C'est absolument génial ! :love: :love:


----------



## Ti'punch (12 Octobre 2005)




----------



## Luc G (12 Octobre 2005)

Pour moi c'est la saison jazz avec le festival jazzèbre : hier soir le trio de François Raulin "accompagnant" des petits films d'animation de diverses épques. Un régal visuel et sonore. Tellement que j'y suis retourné ce soir et c'était toujours aussi bien.


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment c'est ça à fond dans les enceintes ! C'est absolument génial ! :love: :love:




héhé!...Pareil, sacré PurFils.....


----------



## Ti'punch (13 Octobre 2005)




----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (13 Octobre 2005)

Oui ça en fait des regrets.... et pas seulement lui, beaucoup d'autres aussi !
Comme je le dis souvent, je suis né 20 ans trop tard...... !!! J'ai loupé le meilleur.
Allez, pour déprimer un peu plus j'écoute ça :

*George Gershwin 
"The Man I Love"*
Some day he'll come along,
The man I love
And he'll be big and strong, 
The man I love
And when he comes my way
I'll do my best to make him stay.

He'll look at me and smile
I'll understand ; 
And in a little while,
He'll take my hand ; 
And though it seems absurd, 
I know we both won't say a word

Maybe I shall meet him Sunday
Maybe Monday, maybe not ;
Still I'm sure to meet him one day
Maybe Tuesday will be my good news day

He'll build a little home
Just meant for two,
From which I'll never roam, 
Who would - would you ?
And so all else above
I'm waiting for the man I love.
:love: :love: :love:


----------



## IceandFire (13 Octobre 2005)

mon plus grand regret c'est qu'il se soit tu&#233;...comme tant d'autres d'ailleurs....


----------



## bompi (13 Octobre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Oui ça en fait des regrets.... et pas seulement lui, beaucoup d'autres aussi !
> Comme je le dis souvent, je suis né 20 ans trop tard...... !!! J'ai loupé le meilleur.
> Allez, pour déprimer un peu plus j'écoute ça :
> 
> ...



Respect pour George & Ira Gershwin : parmi les plus belles mélodies du XXe siècle.
Je n'avais jamais prêté attention au texte de "The man I love" : cool ! Merci Hobbes (le tigrou cinéphile)

Dans un autre genre (vraiment différent)
"Point 3 / fire album" de System 7


----------



## Dahas (13 Octobre 2005)

Le dernier album d'Arthur est un chef d'oeuvre :love:


----------



## IceandFire (13 Octobre 2005)

ou&#233; le titre avec M est tr&#232;s sympa ... :love: ...
Moi l&#224; j'ai retrouv&#233; une compil de th&#232;mes de vieilles s&#233;ries TV :love: ... magnum, le frelon vert, t&#234;tes brul&#233;es, chapeau melon et bottes de cuirs, wonder woman, le saint, k2000, agence tout risques etc..etc..54 titres !!! :love: :king: :style:


----------



## Dahas (13 Octobre 2005)

J'ai &#233;cout&#233; y a pas longtemps les remix de Mission Impossible et James Bond par Moby, &#231;a d&#233;gage bien 

Sinon pour Adieu Tristesse, le morceau avec M est &#224; mon gout, pas le meilleur, les autres sont de toutes beaut&#233;s.


----------



## Fondug (13 Octobre 2005)

Ah ben j'viens d'réécouter ça à donf, ça paye...


----------



## IceandFire (13 Octobre 2005)

(daktari)  , bref le th&#232;me de james bond sur l'excellent desksandrumanrockandroll des propellerheads  :love: ...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (13 Octobre 2005)

G&#233;nial!!! > http://www.dietotenhosen.de/streaming/walkampf/Walkampf_high_Ref.mov


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Octobre 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Génial!!! > http://www.dietotenhosen.de/streaming/walkampf/Walkampf_high_Ref.mov




Vraiment sympa.  

C'est de l'allemands non??


----------



## hegemonikon (13 Octobre 2005)




----------



## IceandFire (13 Octobre 2005)

un ptit coup de pretenders, de svinkels, du peuple de l'herbe et de Gene :style:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (13 Octobre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment sympa.
> 
> C'est de l'allemands non??


Il me semble oui...


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Octobre 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble oui...




Je me disais aussi...


----------



## loustic (13 Octobre 2005)

Tiens un petit peu de Led Zeppelin

suivi de


----------



## IceandFire (13 Octobre 2005)

the cure :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (13 Octobre 2005)

Suite logique, après "Get Ready" des Temptations... la version de Rare Earth (Un peu plus rock'n'roll je vous l'accorde)


----------



## loustic (13 Octobre 2005)

J'oubliais... Profitez-en School of Rock est dans les bacs de compil à Inmertorché...

Génial pour tous les rockers en herbe


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Octobre 2005)

​


----------



## steinway (13 Octobre 2005)

Gould


----------



## elKBron (13 Octobre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment sympa.
> 
> C'est de l'allemands non??


Ja, natürlich !
d ailleurs, cela m a donne envie de ressortir "TechnoTrax vol.9"... a l epoque, je l avais ramene en direct de München 






- Aber, was is' n Teschno ? 
- Teschno ?! Das ist die Musik die immer BUMBUM macht... 
- BUMBUM ???


:love::love:​


----------



## purestyle (13 Octobre 2005)

Je viens d'acheter une video &#224; 2,49&#8364; sur ITMS, juste pour voir : Coldcut "Doctorin' The House", c'est sympa mais d&#232;s qu'on appuie sur le bouton plein &#233;cran en bas &#224; gauche, &#231;a pixelise...


----------



## IceandFire (13 Octobre 2005)

pas cool !


----------



## KARL40 (13 Octobre 2005)

Ouais ... Pas cool du tout de faire payer des clips !!! C'est m&#234;me limite "foutage" de gueule ! 

Quelque chose de joyeux :


----------



## Kudarmubat (13 Octobre 2005)

"De Stijl" des White Stripes


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Octobre 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ... Pas cool du tout de faire payer des clips !!! C'est même limite "foutage" de gueule !
> 
> Quelque chose de joyeux :



Avant, les clips n'étaient-ils pas en accès libre & gratuit sur l'Apple Store ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Octobre 2005)

C'est un double


----------



## Patamach (13 Octobre 2005)




----------



## puregeof (14 Octobre 2005)

Evidemment...:love: 




What else ?


----------



## macmarco (14 Octobre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Octobre 2005)

allez, je teste mon nouveau casque avec:









​


----------



## KARL40 (14 Octobre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Avant, les clips n'étaient-ils pas en accès libre & gratuit sur l'Apple Store ?


 
Oui, on pouvait visionner les clips librement ! 

Heureusement, S. JOBS a découvert cela et les a rendu payant.
Bientôt, les bandes annonces de films seront payantes ....


----------



## IceandFire (14 Octobre 2005)

&#231;a se p&#233;c&#233;ise on dirait  ... dommage....


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (14 Octobre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

>


Du bon ça... je me suis fait la BO de Trainspotting hier avec "Nightclubbing" entre autres mais surtout "Perfect Day" de Lou Reed (Il me fait chialer celui là.)


----------



## IceandFire (14 Octobre 2005)

un bon live de Bj&#246;rk :love: ... Post Live .... un r&#233;gal...


----------



## Patamach (14 Octobre 2005)




----------



## Fondug (14 Octobre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Du bon &#231;a... je me suis fait la BO de Trainspotting hier avec "Nightclubbing" entre autres mais surtout "Perfect Day" de Lou Reed (Il me fait chialer celui l&#224;.)


 
+1 pour perfect day. Y'a des morceaux comme &#231;a, comme Under Presure avec Bowie et Mercury. Pi c't'album l&#224; aussi... chu fan




http://images.google.com/images?q=tbn:zvnh9oWH4bsJ:http://stat.discogs.com/R/t/432586-1112713396.jpg


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (14 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> +1 pour perfect day. Y'a des morceaux comme ça, comme Under Presure avec Bowie et Mercury. Pi c't'album là aussi... chu fan


Aaah yes "Under Pressure" avec une purée d'envolée du Freddie sur le "why" mon passage préféré !!!:love: :love: :love:  

........
Turned away from it all like a blind man
Sat on a fence but it don&#8217;t work
*Keep coming up with love but it&#8217;s so slashed
And torn
Why - why - whyyyyyyyyyy
Love..Love..Love..Love
Insanity laughs under pressure we&#8217;re
Cracking
Can&#8217;t we give ourselves one more chance
Why can&#8217;t we give love that one more
Chance
Why can&#8217;t we give love*

...........ahem..


----------



## Patamach (14 Octobre 2005)

dans la série pochettes en noir & blanc


----------



## toto (14 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> +1 pour perfect day. Y'a des morceaux comme ça, comme Under Presure avec Bowie et Mercury. Pi c't'album là aussi... chu fan



... et sans oublier de recommander aux p'tits jeunes qui auraient raté le train Iggy cette belle anthologie:


----------



## KARL40 (14 Octobre 2005)

Et pour ceux qui seraient encore plus jeunes, Les STOOGES 







No fun !


----------



## Fondug (14 Octobre 2005)

Tout de même le "Candy" d'iggy pop en duo avec Kate Pierson des B'52's, ça paye !!


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (14 Octobre 2005)

Musique de beaknitte tout ça ! 
Je repars quelques années en arrière avec Diana...


----------



## Fondug (14 Octobre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Je repars quelques années en arrière avec Diana...


 
Bah pas mieux, y'a un mec dans l'bureau à coté, il a mis ce disque à donf...






Peace frog tout ça, c'était bien


----------



## macmarco (14 Octobre 2005)




----------



## macmarco (14 Octobre 2005)

Juste là, Saltarello sur :


----------



## bompi (14 Octobre 2005)

Dans le cycle : "&#201;coutons ce que nous &#233;coutions (dans les 80s)", je propose
le deuxi&#232;me album de Suicide. Ah ! le charme v&#233;n&#233;neux et la tenace m&#233;lancolie de "Diamond, fur coat, champagne". Martin Rev est le grand oubli&#233; de la techno ...
Ancienne pochette (je crois) :




Nouvelle pochette :


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Octobre 2005)

​


----------



## macmarco (14 Octobre 2005)

Et là :


----------



## Stargazer (14 Octobre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Et là :



Ah oui tu les enchaînes là ..


----------



## elKBron (14 Octobre 2005)

que de souvenirs de lyceen !!!​


----------



## la(n)guille (14 Octobre 2005)

TOUT RADIOHEAD, TOUT LE TEMPS....


----------



## macmarco (14 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui tu les enchaînes là ..




Ouaip ! 

A suivre :


----------



## IceandFire (14 Octobre 2005)

drogu&#233; va !    moi dans peu de temps ce sera les chants des barbarians au stade ...
qui ne saute pas n'est pas ... etc...etc...  jean marc je te raconte sur ichat au retour avec Matt


----------



## Burzum (14 Octobre 2005)




----------



## IceandFire (14 Octobre 2005)

un ptit Bob qui va bien avant d'y aller plus binouze et...  :love: :style: ... Rasta !!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Octobre 2005)

L&#224; c'est un p'tit Pink Floyd : "Another Brick In The Wall", 2&#232; partie


----------



## macmarco (14 Octobre 2005)

En ce moment :


----------



## y&b (15 Octobre 2005)

Clean de Cosmo Vitelli :love:


----------



## Luc G (15 Octobre 2005)

Les Doors, Pink Floyd, Phil Glass : je rajeunis à vue d'oeil  . Manque plus qu'un peu de Soft Machine. Sinon, par ici c'est toujours le festival jazzèbre et une soirée sans une fausse note : un concert en solo du batteur Han Bennink, explosif le batteur ! un régal. Ensuite un concert du quartet d'Éric Boeren avec le même Han Bennink toujours aussi déchaîné sur sa batterie, le tout sur des thèmes d'Ornette Coleman. De la musique, de la musique. Et pour finir un concert en duo : Arthur Blythe au sax, Bob Stewart au tuba. Une atmosphère plus intime bien sûr et de nouveau un régal avec de plus en plus d'émotion et de musique à mesure que le concert avance.

Des soirées comme ça, j'en redemande !


----------



## y&b (15 Octobre 2005)

:sleep: Et pour aller dormir :sleep:







​


----------



## mcjeanbad1 (15 Octobre 2005)

salut à tous!
en ce moment j'écoute énormément la chanson La menace de Fouta et je vous la conseille vraiment ne serait-ce que pour ses paroles d'une grande qualité!
je vous les enverrait s'il y a des intéressés!
n'oubliez-pas: La Menace, Fouta!!!
@+


----------



## chroukin (15 Octobre 2005)

Ben moi j'&#233;coute des bons gros mix de DJ's tr&#232;s c&#233;l&#232;bres et de qualit&#233; reconnus dans le monde d ela musique &#233;lectro/techno (pas du Jacky je pr&#233;cise :mouais: )

Carl Cox, Dave Clarke, Mauro Picotto, Sacha, Dj Dyf, DJ Tiesto, Jesus del Campo, Jeff Mills, Marco Beiley, Yves Deruyter, Paul van Dyke, Peter Tong, et j'en passe !

Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, ce sont des DJ demand&#233;s partout dans le monde et animent les plus grosses soir&#233;es dans les plus grosses boites. 

Mais parfois ils passent aussi &#224; Bordeaux comme Dave Clark aux 4sans ou encoreCarl Cox (oui le grand Carl Cox diront certains) qui est pass&#233; cette ann&#233;e.

Moi j'adore, m&#234;me si j'&#233;coute d'autres styles de musique mais celui-ci reste un de mes favoris


----------



## chroukin (15 Octobre 2005)

Un petit lien vers le site d'un camarade de classe  qui a mont&#233; LE site des sorties sur Bordeaux, www.clubbingbordeaux.com !!!

Un site de qualit&#233; et reconnu par les boites de Bordeaux, avec calendrier ultra complet, r&#233;trospectives, photos, interviews et visites des boites.

Vraiment parfait pour tout Bordealis voulant sortir, on peut chercher tous les styles et trouver chaussure &#224; son pied !

Des liens sont aussi pr&#233;sents vers les magasins de clubbing et sorties (chacun ses gouts ) et d'&#233;quipement enfin un tr&#232;s bon site ! 
www.clubbingbordeaux.com    >>>>>>> Un peu de pub gratuite c'est pas m&#233;chant hein !


----------



## FANREM (15 Octobre 2005)

Artic Monkeys : pas mal du tout

Pour vous faire une (toute) petite id&#233;e, un debut de vid&#233;o dispo ici http://news-music.noosblog.fr/music/2005/09/arctic_monkeys.html. Passe sur MTV 2 en ce moment


----------



## chroukin (15 Octobre 2005)

Hey pas mal du tout les Artic Monkeys


----------



## macarel (15 Octobre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Les Doors, Pink Floyd, Phil Glass : je rajeunis à vue d'oeil  . Manque plus qu'un peu de Soft Machine. Sinon, par ici c'est toujours le festival jazzèbre et une soirée sans une fausse note : un concert en solo du batteur Han Bennink, explosif le batteur ! un régal. Ensuite un concert du quartet d'Éric Boeren avec le même Han Bennink toujours aussi déchaîné sur sa batterie, le tout sur des thèmes d'Ornette Coleman. De la musique, de la musique. Et pour finir un concert en duo : Arthur Blythe au sax, Bob Stewart au tuba. Une atmosphère plus intime bien sûr et de nouveau un régal avec de plus en plus d'émotion et de musique à mesure que le concert avance.
> 
> Des soirées comme ça, j'en redemande !


Finalement, ce n'est pas si mal Perpignan


----------



## Kreck (15 Octobre 2005)




----------



## IceandFire (15 Octobre 2005)

le dernier katerine .... autant j'aimais beaucoup et je poss&#232;de ses deux premiers...mais l&#224;...  ...
on dirait un alubum joke


----------



## MrStone (15 Octobre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> le dernier katerine .... autant j'aimais beaucoup et je possède ses deux premiers...mais là...  ...
> on dirait un alubum joke




Faut dire que le sous pull rose avec le slip Grand Barque © ça annonce un peu le ton   


Pour moi ça sera Interpol avec dans la foulée





et


----------



## Burzum (15 Octobre 2005)




----------



## y&b (15 Octobre 2005)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

>



 Quelle bonne idée ! 
Pour la peine je vais me mettre celui là






:love: :love: :love:​


----------



## puregeof (15 Octobre 2005)

Kreck a dit:
			
		

>



J'en ai écouté deux extraits parus dans les suppléments des Inrocks :mouais:. J'ai trouvé ça très lourd. En tout cas très loin de 8eme Ciel où il y avait un côté dada, comme uneplaisanterie un peu subtile. Alors qu'ici j'ai plutôt l'impression d'une grosse farce. "100% VIP", c'est quoi ? 1er, 2d, 3eme degré ? Si je voulais être méchant je dirais qu'on joue sur le même registre que le beau lavabo de Lagaffe (mais là j'exagère sans doute).


----------



## puregeof (15 Octobre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Quelle bonne idée !
> Pour la peine je vais me mettre celui là
> 
> 
> ...



Tant qu'on y est j'ajoute celui-ci




 :love:  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (15 Octobre 2005)

d'accord avec toi Pure   ...


----------



## Kreck (15 Octobre 2005)

puregeof a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai écouté deux extraits parus dans les suppléments des Inrocks :mouais:. J'ai trouvé ça très lourd. En tout cas très loin de 8eme Ciel où il y avait un côté dada, comme uneplaisanterie un peu subtile. Alors qu'ici j'ai plutôt l'impression d'une grosse farce. "100% VIP", c'est quoi ? 1er, 2d, 3eme degré ? Si je voulais être méchant je dirais qu'on joue sur le même registre que le beau lavabo de Lagaffe (mais là j'exagère sans doute).


----------



## macarel (15 Octobre 2005)

Pour me remettre du cassoulet de cet aprèm:
 :love:


----------



## y&b (15 Octobre 2005)

puregeof a dit:
			
		

> Tant qu'on y est j'ajoute celui-ci
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## y&b (15 Octobre 2005)

That Petrol Emotion, Final Flame


----------



## chokobelle (15 Octobre 2005)




----------



## Pitch/fork/work (15 Octobre 2005)

mieux qu'un Pokemon


----------



## y&b (16 Octobre 2005)

C'est limite cliché :rose:, mais je me le fais quand même le Riders On The Storm .....
....  par ce beau dimanche de pluie


----------



## mado (16 Octobre 2005)

Agoria


----------



## supermoquette (16 Octobre 2005)

excellent agoria, j'ai vu l'ann&#233;e pass&#233;e. l&#224; un petit apparat, avec un verre de sicilien et l'aubergine farcies qui me reste d'hier, c'est pas mal.


----------



## toys (16 Octobre 2005)

pauline croze s'est cool sa s'écoute tranquil sans besoin de se prendre la tête.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (16 Octobre 2005)

_petit hs:_
toys, je sais que la remarque t'a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; faite trop de fois, mais quand je regarde ton dernier post et la signature qui l'accompagne, je me dis qu'il y a vraiment un probl&#232;me, les fautes d'orthographe sont tr&#232;s nombreuses et particuli&#232;rement "primaires"... N&#233;gligence ou r&#233;elle lacune?


----------



## chroukin (16 Octobre 2005)

Tu crois que ce serait possible d'avoir les paroles de la chanson dont tu parles mcjeanbadin ?


----------



## mcjeanbad1 (16 Octobre 2005)

Voilà les paroles de La Menace de Fouta!Bonne lecture (désolé c'est un poil long mais prenez le temps de lire, ca vaut le coup......je pense.  

Un vent glacial, 
Mille fois plus fort que le mistral
C&#8217;est abattu sur le sud
Dans le nouveau Triangle des Bermudes
Des phénomènes étranges ont été observés
La haine augmente vitesse grand V au bord de la Méditerranée
Activité paranormale
X-Files envoie le FBI
Normal ils sont les mieux placés pour ce travail
L&#8217;agent Mulder enquête, cherche et trouve une faille
S&#8217;introduit au c½ur de la secte appelée Front National
Leur étendard arbore la flamme de l&#8217;enfer
La bannière tricolore pèse sur l&#8217;atmosphère
Mulder envoie son rapport la situation est critique
Trois villes déjà collaborent avec les forces maléfiques

(Ref) :La menace avance
Ne vois-tu pas que la menace avance
Ne sens tu pas que la menace avance
Ne vois-tu pas que la menace avance, avance, avance, avance

Un vent glacial s&#8217;est abattu sur le sud de la France
La balance électorale a désigné l&#8217;intolérance, je pense
Que les Droits De l&#8217;Homme se retournent dans leur tombe
A l&#8217;idée que la fraternité n&#8217;est pas la même pour tout le monde
Il est temps maintenant de prendre conscience
Que tous les jours petit à petit la menace avance
Profitant d&#8217;un terrain propice à son établissement
La menace avance au coeur du gouvernement
Et tous ces gens ignorants qui se sentent intelligents
Et qui ramènent leur grande gueule en disant médisants :
« Ecoutez, je n&#8217;suis pas raciste mais&#8230;&#8230;. »
Mais quoi ce « mais » en dit trop long sur ta pensée
Man tu es raciste en vérité mais tu n&#8217;oses pas te l&#8217;avouer
N&#8217;ayons pas peur des mots man tu es facho
Le bruit et l&#8217;odeur de l&#8217;étranger te font froid dans le dos
Et&#8230;
(Ref)

Petit à petit, l&#8217;oiseau fait son nid
Petit à petit il nous envahit
Petit à petit le vautour fait son nid
Petit à petit il s&#8217;installe dans nos mairies
Profitant d&#8217;un terrain propice à son établissement
La menace avance lentement mais sûrement
Il est temps maintenant de crier URGENCE
Avant que le phénomène ne prenne trop d&#8217;importance
Car leur putain d&#8217;parti se répand comme une maladie contagieuse
Et obtient des pourcents dans des villes plus que douteuses
C&#8217;est un fait ils sont là
Mais si on reste les bras
Croisés
Jamais ça n&#8217;va changer
C&#8217;est évident
L&#8217;Histoire nous l&#8217;a déjà montré auparavant
Du temps où Vichy
Rimait avec NAZI
Alors évitons le drame
Avant qu&#8217;il ne soit trop tard
Eteignons la flamme
Avant que l&#8217;incendie ne se déclare
La Jeunesse emmerde le Front National
Y&#8217;aura toujours des pompiers tant qu&#8217;il y&#8217;aura des pyromanes

(Ref)
LA MENACE AVANCE!


----------



## Burzum (16 Octobre 2005)




----------



## IceandFire (16 Octobre 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> :love:  :love:


----------



## MACcossinelle (17 Octobre 2005)

*Now...*​ 
​




​ 
​


----------



## IceandFire (17 Octobre 2005)

:love: miossec


----------



## la(n)guille (17 Octobre 2005)

et ça, c'est pas de la balle, ça, hein, hein, hein, dites, dites....  :love:


----------



## la(n)guille (17 Octobre 2005)

je précise, parce que l'image est un peu petite : cinematic orchestra, album : "everyday", de la balle je vous dis...  :love:


----------



## Ti'punch (17 Octobre 2005)




----------



## IceandFire (17 Octobre 2005)

oh fran&#231;ois !!! :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Octobre 2005)

​


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (17 Octobre 2005)

ROCK'n'ROLL..........


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Octobre 2005)




----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (17 Octobre 2005)

excellent "The The"....


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Octobre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> excellent "The The"....



oui, mais me reste encore:



















​
Et bien d'autre encore...

(et puis , les the the pour trouver la pochette d'un de leur album avec Google, je te dis pas...
the est un mot trop connu....gnagnagna...)

en attendant, je vous les conseille tous les 5....5 bons albums....avec une mention toute particuliere pour le the libertines...:love:

tiens, et puisque j'ai commencé avec the libertines ( :love: )
et pour rester dans du Fred Perry:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

>




*Vu la pochette*
c'est de la musique qui donne la tr.... ?


_(cherchez la rime)_







:bebe:


----------



## gKatarn (17 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> _(cherchez la rime)_



_The Strokes - Is this it _

Je propose _bite _ :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (17 Octobre 2005)

Et pis pour "The Vines", moi je préfère celui là : (re  )


----------



## IceandFire (17 Octobre 2005)

oui mais il manque la source de tout ces groupes... : THE SMITHS  :love: :style:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Octobre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> oui mais il manque la source de tout ces groupes... : THE SMITHS  :love: :style:


apr&#232;s un message parlant de "The The"-   - c'est comique ce que tu racontes : tu veux dire que Johnny Marr est la source de The Smiths


----------



## IceandFire (17 Octobre 2005)

oui reel around the fountain...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (17 Octobre 2005)

Bref, tous ces "The", c'est de la musique.... alors un peu plus récent mais très bon aussi :
"The Music" avec l'album "The Music" !


----------



## bompi (17 Octobre 2005)

L&#224;, j'&#233;coute de la musique bien tranquille, de l'ambient bon teint.
L'un des cr&#233;ateurs du genre, copi&#233; abondamment (par exemple par JMJarre dans son disque aquatique (suivant aussi le succ&#232;s du grand bleu (quel opportuniste, ce gar&#231;on !!!))), souvent imit&#233;, donc, mais quelques coud&#233;es devant, Harold Budd.
Donc :
"La Bella Vista"




et "The Pavilion of Dreams"





Ce ne sont toutefois pas ses plus aboutis.

On trouve sur l'ITMS, les tr&#232;s beaux "The Pearl", "The Plateau of Mirrors", "Luxa", "The Room" et aussi "The White Arcade".


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Octobre 2005)

Emepror X - Tectonic Membrane/Thin Strip on an Edgeless Platform


----------



## MACcossinelle (17 Octobre 2005)

*Là...*​ 








:love: :love: :love:  

Chaque note de cette BO correspond à un souvenir... ça faisait longtemps que je ne l'avais pas écouté...ça fait tout bizarre...​ ​


----------



## Ti'punch (17 Octobre 2005)




----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> *Là...*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



il y a "chat noir chat blanc" ce soir sur Arte


----------



## Stargazer (18 Octobre 2005)

Pour finir ... ou commencer la nuit je sais pas ...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (18 Octobre 2005)

Pour accompagner le café du milieu de matinée : :style:  :style:


----------



## IceandFire (18 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pour finir ... ou commencer la nuit je sais pas ...




tu connais jorane toué ??? :love:


----------



## richard-deux (18 Octobre 2005)

En ce moment:






 

Puis après:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Octobre 2005)




----------



## MrStone (18 Octobre 2005)

En ce moment j'ai tendance &#224; bloquer sur les Dead 60's. Le plus troublant c'est qu'effectivement on dirait les Clash, mais tout est tellement bien dig&#233;r&#233; que &#224; mes oreilles &#231;a ne sonne jamais comme du plagia :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Octobre 2005)

Set Fire To Flames


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Octobre 2005)

Une après midi de boulots à la maison... J'ai connecté MA RADIO :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Une apr&#232;s midi de boulots &#224; la maison... J'ai connect&#233; MA RADIO :love:


Patoch, c'est la radio de TON voisinage pas TA radio  - il y a une l&#233;g&#232;re diff&#233;rence


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Octobre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Patoch, c'est la radio de TON voisinage pas TA radio  - il y a une l&#233;g&#232;re diff&#233;rence



Que nenni, Messire! C'est ma "User tags radio"... Avec tous les trucs que j'ai tagu&#233; qui me plaisaient


----------



## ficelle (18 Octobre 2005)

home radio du 13 octobre.

un "petit" mix bien agreable pour bosser !


----------



## Stargazer (18 Octobre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> tu connais jorane toué ??? :love:



Et voui !!! :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Que nenni, Messire! C'est ma "User tags radio"... Avec tous les trucs que j'ai tagué qui me plaisaient



Quelque chose m'échappe : sur ta page la seule radio disponible est la Neighnours Radio (ce que j'ai appelé la radio de ton voisinage) qui vient de jouer Billy Joel et The Faint alors que ta page nous indique que tu écoutes Metal Urbain


----------



## rezba (18 Octobre 2005)

Ellen Allien. Thrills . Your body is my body


----------



## y&b (18 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ellen Allien. Thrills . Your body is my body


 On reconnait bien l&#224; ton c&#244;t&#233; calme, pos&#233; et chevelu


----------



## toys (18 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ellen Allien. Thrills . Your body is my body


bien mon lapin!


----------



## IceandFire (18 Octobre 2005)

Francoiz Breut, "une saison vol&#233;e" :love: et ce matin le nouveau Cardigans tr&#232;s sympa...:love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Octobre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Quelque chose m'&#233;chappe : sur ta page la seule radio disponible est la Neighnours Radio (ce que j'ai appel&#233; la radio de ton voisinage) qui vient de jouer Billy Joel et The Faint alors que ta page nous indique que tu &#233;coutes Metal Urbain



Clique sur personal tag radio, en haut de page, l&#224; o&#249; il y a un petit haut parleur vert 

Edith : Sorry ; j'avais pas vu qu'il fallait mon login et mon mot de passe... mais &#231;a marche ; c'est comme &#231;a que j'&#233;coute ce que j'ai stock&#233; (tagu&#233;, comme ils disent) Ou alors il faut que tu en cr&#233;es un ou que tu mette le tien... Essaye


----------



## y&b (18 Octobre 2005)

Ce n'est pas l'heure de déjeuner, mais qu'est ce qu'il y a à manger ?


----------



## yvos (18 Octobre 2005)




----------



## Taho! (18 Octobre 2005)

TeddyBears sthlm


----------



## chokobelle (18 Octobre 2005)

Le premier qui m'invite à danser sur "Fools by your side" ou "Worry about the wind", je l'épouse *smiley avec plein de coeurs dans les yeux et des papillons qui volent autour*


----------



## MrStone (18 Octobre 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> home radio du 13 octobre.
> 
> un "petit" mix bien agreable pour bosser !




Déjà abonné :love: ainsi qu'au podcast pour réviser le Toefl :rose: 


Ca se rafraîchit ce soir non ?


----------



## Stargazer (18 Octobre 2005)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

> Le premier qui m'invite à danser sur "Fools by your side" ou "Worry about the wind", je l'épouse *smiley avec plein de coeurs dans les yeux et des papillons qui volent autour*



Gentlemen start your engines !!    :rateau:


----------



## IceandFire (18 Octobre 2005)

si tu aimes ce style chokobelle, tu dois aim&#233; les beautifull south   ...


----------



## chokobelle (18 Octobre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> si tu aimes ce style chokobelle, tu dois aim&#233; les beautifull south   ...



Bah d'habitude j'&#233;coute plus du brit-rock, mais la je foooooooooonds. Je vais tester les beautiful machins alors 


_Vous devriez donner des points de r&#233;putation &#224; d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau &#224; IceandFire._


----------



## KARL40 (18 Octobre 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment j'ai tendance à bloquer sur les Dead 60's. Le plus troublant c'est qu'effectivement on dirait les Clash, mais tout est tellement bien digéré que à mes oreilles ça ne sonne jamais comme du plagia :love:



Juste pour dire que je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi ! 
 

Et pour dire que je ferais bien tourner ta boule à facettes mais n'aimant pas le principe, on va dire que le coeur y est ! :rateau: 

D'ailleurs, n'hesitez pas à me bouler rouge ! Si si, cela me fera plaisir ! :rose:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Clique sur personal tag radio, en haut de page, là où il y a un petit haut parleur vert
> 
> Edith : Sorry ; j'avais pas vu qu'il fallait mon login et mon mot de passe... mais ça marche ; c'est comme ça que j'écoute ce que j'ai stocké (tagué, comme ils disent) Ou alors il faut que tu en crées un ou que tu mette le tien... Essaye



si je saisis bien, il faut un marqueur personnel


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Octobre 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour dire que je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi !
> 
> 
> Et pour dire que je ferais bien tourner ta boule à facettes mais n'aimant pas le principe, on va dire que le coeur y est ! :rateau:
> ...



j'ai cherché le premier Electrelane mais ne l'est pas trouvé


----------



## MrStone (18 Octobre 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour dire que je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi !
> 
> 
> Et pour dire que je ferais bien tourner ta boule à facettes mais n'aimant pas le principe, on va dire que le coeur y est ! :rateau:
> ...




 :love:  Dire qu'y en a qui écoutent Durand-Durand...   




Ben alors on traverse une crise de modestie ?   

_Vous avez trop boulé aujourd'hui, vous feriez mieux d'aller vous reposer._


----------



## KARL40 (18 Octobre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> j'ai cherché le premier Electrelane mais ne l'est pas trouvé



Tu peux le trouver sur l'iTunes machin store, tu sais là où l'on vend des clips plus de deux euros et que (presque) tout le monde trouve cela formidable  

Sinon le Cd doit (re)sortir le 24 ou 25 octobre ! Un peu de patience donc


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Octobre 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux le trouver sur l'iTunes machin store, tu sais là où l'on vend des clips plus de deux euros et que (presque) tout le monde trouve cela formidable
> 
> Sinon le Cd doit (re)sortir le 24 ou 25 octobre ! Un peu de patience donc



En dépit de ce que j'ai écrit sur le numérique, je le cherchais en CD  J'ai lu que cela sortait le 18 octobre sur Amazon


----------



## KARL40 (18 Octobre 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> :love:  Dire qu'y en a qui écoutent Durand-Durand...



Pourtant ce groupe est recommandé en cas de problêmes intestinaux !!  

On rigole, hein .... Mais j'ai même lu que Spandau Ballet (si si, souvenez-vous combien de temps on à bouffé du "it's true" ...  ) s'était reformé ... 
Les "garçons coiffeurs" sont de retours ... Va encore falloir hiberner ....


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Octobre 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> :love:  Dire qu'y en a qui écoutent Durand-Durand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(En écoutant The Reflex) Il faut bien un benchmark


----------



## KARL40 (18 Octobre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> En dépit de ce que j'ai écrit sur le numérique, je le cherchais en CD  J'ai lu que cela sortait le 18 octobre sur Amazon



Je n'ai pas lu ce que tu as écrit (si un lien traine .... ).

Je suis d'humeur massacreuse ce soir ! Mon dieu ! Faut que je sorte !!


----------



## MrStone (18 Octobre 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant ce groupe est recommandé en cas de problêmes intestinaux !!
> 
> On rigole, hein .... Mais j'ai même lu que Spandau Ballet (si si, souvenez-vous combien de temps on à bouffé du "it's true" ...  ) s'était reformé ...
> Les "garçons coiffeurs" sont de retours ... Va encore falloir hiberner ....



Mouais, on déterre d'outre tombe à grands coups de pelles :mouais: C'est un bon filon 


J'ai lu récemment des rumeurs qui disaient que le leader de Rancid était pressenti pour une 'reformation' des Clash :rateau:
Manquerait plus que Hook et les autres décident de remonter Joy Division avec le chanteur d'Interpol :rose:   



Enfin dans tout ça je suis quand même bien content d'avoir vu Bauhaus à la Mutualité en 98... :love: comme quoi ça a parfois (rarement ?) du bon


----------



## MrStone (18 Octobre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> (En écoutant The Reflex) Il faut bien un benchmark



Fais attention aux dates de sortie données par Amazon France, elles sont parfois erronées


----------



## MACcossinelle (18 Octobre 2005)

Musique de *là* maintenant   : récente même très récente aquisition  :love: 

je découvre...




​


----------



## KARL40 (18 Octobre 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> MJ'ai lu récemment des rumeurs qui disaient que le leader de Rancid était pressenti pour une 'reformation' des Clash :rateau:
> Manquerait plus que Hook et les autres décident de remonter Joy Division avec le chanteur d'Interpol :rose:



J'ai également lu ça .... Mais j'ai pris ça pour une bonne blague ... J'espère juste ne pas me tromper !!  

Hélas, en clin d'oeil à "Chat Noir Chat Blanc", ce que tu n'achètes pas avec de l'argent tu l'achètes avec beaucoup d'argent ! Et Strummer ayant toujours été celui qui ne voulait pas d'une reformation, et qui ne l'envisageai même pas, sa disparition me laisse craindre le pire ....


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Octobre 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux le trouver sur l'iTunes machin store, tu sais l&#224; o&#249; l'on vend des clips plus de deux euros et que (presque) tout le monde trouve cela formidable
> 
> Sinon le Cd doit (re)sortir le 24 ou 25 octobre ! Un peu de patience donc



Du coup j'ai pris la r&#233;&#233;dition de "How Strange, Innocence" de EIT






et le dernier IDAHO de Jeff Martin


----------



## KARL40 (18 Octobre 2005)

Mesdames, Messieurs,

Merci pour tout et ........ 

......... Vive le smurf ! 

 


PS : A l'occasion bonne soir&#233;e ! 

PS : On devrait lancer un concours des questions les plus "intelligentes" pos&#233;es par les sbires de Sarko :
      - Monsieur, bonsoir, Police nationale. Vous pouvez me pr&#233;senter vos papiers ?
      On passe les d&#233;tails sans int&#233;r&#234;ts jusqu'&#224; ce que son coll&#232;gue me demande :
      - Vous ne travaillez pas pour &#234;tre dehors aussi tard ? 

Lundi 17/10/05 - 02H00


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Octobre 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Fais attention aux dates de sortie données par Amazon France, elles sont parfois erronées



Merci

J'avais un meilleur souvenir de Duran Duran


----------



## MrStone (18 Octobre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Merci
> 
> J'avais un meilleur souvenir de Duran Duran



Justement !

Le souvenir est parfois trompeur... surtout à un âge où la faute de goût est admise


----------



## nicogala (18 Octobre 2005)

L&#224;...et depuis une bonne heure... Hawkwind In search of space...je crois qu'ils l'ont trouv&#233; &#224; la fin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 en tout cas moi je me sens tout...  ... 

Je viens de trouver une gallerie des musiciens... vous comprenez mieux hein  (mais musicalement je vous assure qu'ils tiennent vachement la route  )


----------



## KARL40 (18 Octobre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> ... et le dernier IDAHO ...



Tiens, Apple a sorti un nouveau logiciel ? 
:rose: 

J'ai honte .... Je m'en vais .....


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Octobre 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, Apple a sorti un nouveau logiciel ?
> :rose:
> 
> J'ai honte .... Je m'en vais .....



J'aurais écrit iDaho mais on aurait pu croire que j'écoutais Daho


----------



## IceandFire (18 Octobre 2005)

berk


----------



## MrStone (18 Octobre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> berk


Qui &#231;a ? Beck ?? :rose:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Octobre 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Qui ça ? Beck ?? :rose:



Je n'ai pas osé la faire après Karl40 et sa sortie sur IDAHO  

L'excellent


----------



## MrStone (18 Octobre 2005)

Des fois faut savoir se contenter de choses simples 
La nature &#233;tait trop belle...







_Receiver_, sur _Musipal_, par Wagon Christ


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (18 Octobre 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Mesdames, Messieurs,
> 
> Merci pour tout et ........
> 
> ...


Vive les schtroumphs ???  :rateau: 
Sinon moi là c'est ça :


----------



## ginette107 (18 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Musique de *là* maintenant   : récente même très récente aquisition  :love:
> 
> je découvre...
> 
> ...



Sympa, non ?


----------



## toys (19 Octobre 2005)

un petit snoop dogs juste for the fun


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Octobre 2005)




----------



## KlowbA (19 Octobre 2005)

Moua:

?Tit'nasssels
?Spook and the guay
?Le peuple de l'herbe
?Massilia sound system
?Les Ogres de barback
?MArcel et son orchestre
?Les amis de ta femme
?K2R Riddim
?Dubians
?Cameleons
?La rue ketanou
?La ruda salska
?Big mama
?Beach Boys


Voila un echantillon de ce que j'aime !


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Octobre 2005)

KlowbA a dit:
			
		

> Spook and the guay
> 
> 
> Voila un echantillon de ce que j'aime !




Alors...:



> Anti-racist soldiers / Spook & The Guay
> ***************************************
> 
> Depuis des années déjà le poison est entré
> ...


----------



## KlowbA (19 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Alors...:



Ah ca a deja été posté, j'ai pas lu le thread en entier !


----------



## bompi (19 Octobre 2005)

J'&#233;coute le dernier Depeche Mode et je suis d&#233;&#231;u.


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Octobre 2005)

KlowbA a dit:
			
		

> Ah ca a deja été posté, j'ai pas lu le thread en entier !



non, non....ici, tu peux reposter des trucs, pas de soucis...et non, je ne l'ai pas vu
j'avais juste envie de rejouter quelques paroles a ton post....


----------



## FANREM (19 Octobre 2005)

En ce moment, j'ai laissé tomber tous les Cd pour des Dvd. Alors,

En tout premier le tout mythique concert de Hendrix a Woodstock (en intégralité). Ils ont retrouvé les passages qu'il manquait. Le tout avec un *super son DTS*

Ensuite l'excellent film Dig que tout un chacun devrait avoir vu au moins une fois

Et pour finir Ray


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Octobre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> J'écoute le dernier Depeche Mode et je suis déçu.



quelle idée aussi.........

bon, je vais me glisser le DVD de Led Zep....juste pour Dazed and confused....:love: :love: :love:


----------



## IceandFire (19 Octobre 2005)

je ne r&#233;pondrais m&#234;me pas .....  .... 
la c'est F.Breut :love: "vingt &#224; trente mille jours..."


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (19 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> quelle idée aussi.........
> 
> bon, je vais me glisser le DVD de Led Zep....juste pour Dazed and confused....:love: :love: :love:


Que du merveilleux dans ce DVD  :love: :love: . (Faut que je le rererereregarde ce soir!!! )
En attendant :


----------



## Fondug (19 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> quelle idée aussi.........
> 
> bon, je vais me glisser le DVD de Led Zep....juste pour Dazed and confused....:love: :love: :love:


 
The song remains the same ? Tain c'est portnawak ce DVD  
Mais bon Led Zep, c'est Led Zep quoi


----------



## richard-deux (19 Octobre 2005)

En ce moment:






:love:


----------



## IceandFire (19 Octobre 2005)

Le Miossec "1964" ...  :love: Breizh powa :style: .....


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> The song remains the same ? Tain c'est portnawak ce DVD
> Mais bon Led Zep, c'est Led Zep quoi




oui, celui-la meme........
et pinaise ce Dazed and confused...pfff.....:love:


----------



## iKool (19 Octobre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Que du merveilleux dans ce DVD  :love: :love: . (Faut que je le rererereregarde ce soir!!! )
> En attendant :


Dieudonné a fait un disque !!!

Moi, en ce moment, je n'écoute rien, je me repose les oreilles après le concert de lundi.


----------



## Fondug (19 Octobre 2005)

tain iKool, j'en ai marre, tu m'pourris l'clavier tous les jours


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Octobre 2005)

j'ai une playlist un peu bordélique dans laquele il y a beaucoup de choses, et j'y ai découvert un truc dont je n'ai que le nom "how to kill the DJ", un mix d'une heure et des poussières et qui est pas mal du tout, si qqun connait, je veux bien le nom du mec qui mixe, parce que ça envoie pas mal...


----------



## MrStone (19 Octobre 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dans mes bras :love: :love: :love: 
Le meilleur album de la rentrée 

Cela dit, garde des munitions pour la fin du mois, Blockhead va sortir un album (d'ailleurs  je crois qu'il est déjà lâché en Angleterre)


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (19 Octobre 2005)




----------



## meldon (19 Octobre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

>



Hey!! Muy bueno!!


----------



## Fondug (19 Octobre 2005)

Hier, farfouillage dans la boite à gants d'l'auto et chui tombé sur ça, que je n'avais pas écouté depuis, pfiou...


----------



## macarel (19 Octobre 2005)

j'suis tranquille cet aprèm, alors musique adapté
D'ailleurs, 2 des 3 "dénichés" ici même sur le forum


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (19 Octobre 2005)

le dernier john cale :style:


----------



## Luc G (19 Octobre 2005)

Pour moi aujourd'hui, c'est encore jazz et plus précisément Laurent Dehors : je viens de m'écouter "En attendant Marcel", en trio avec Charolles et Chevallier. Et maintenant, ça va être "Dentiste" avec "tous dehors", c'est à dire les mêmes plus pas mal d'autres. Et c'est pas triste


----------



## bompi (19 Octobre 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chuis en train de découvrir : je me rends compte que les 30s de l'iTMS peuvent se révéler trompeuses ... Avant de l'acquérir, malheureusement, je ne m'étais pas rendu compte qu'il y avait du saxophone un peu partout, un brin saoûlant ... Cela existe les softs qui virent les instruments indésirables  ?
Sinon, c'est pas mal, assez bien fichu et tout ça.

PS : Je ne vois pas trop pourquoi c'est rangé dans l'électronique ...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (19 Octobre 2005)

http://home.no.net/mott/images/stealers_wheel_stuckinthemiddle_germany.jpg


----------



## bompi (19 Octobre 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Finalement : le premier "disque" est moyen (le saxo ! le saxo !) quand le second est nettement plus &#233;lectro-easy listening-groovy-cool-sympathoche et me convient mieux 
3 &#233;toiles pour le premier. 4 pour le second.


----------



## mado (19 Octobre 2005)

Décidément, je suis passée à côté de certains trucs dans ces années là..


----------



## Supa (19 Octobre 2005)

Vraiment très très bien!


----------



## macarel (19 Octobre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> http://home.no.net/mott/images/stealers_wheel_stuckinthemiddle_germany.jpg


houlà, ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas écouté cela, pour ce soir alors (juste le premier morceau, le reste....) 
Il y a un morceau de Cheryll Craw (? orthographe) qui a très bien écouté ça aussi:mouais:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Octobre 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Dans mes bras :love: :love: :love:
> Le meilleur album de la rentrée
> 
> Cela dit, garde des munitions pour la fin du mois, Blockhead va sortir un album (d'ailleurs  je crois qu'il est déjà lâché en Angleterre)



Laquelle de rentrée ?


----------



## alèm (19 Octobre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi aujourd'hui, c'est encore jazz et plus précisément Laurent Dehors : je viens de m'écouter "En attendant Marcel", en trio avec Charolles et Chevallier. Et maintenant, ça va être "Dentiste" avec "tous dehors", c'est à dire les mêmes plus pas mal d'autres. Et c'est pas triste




PUB : lui ?


----------



## MrStone (19 Octobre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Laquelle de rentrée ?



Bon, je t'explique : tu vois la sortie ?
OK.
Tu la prends.

Là tu fais demi-tour : c'est la rentrée.

Voilà :rose:


----------



## Luc G (19 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> PUB : lui ?




ben oui. Je vois que Charolles est tel qu'en lui-même  : il ne sait toujours pas quoi faire de ses mains, faut toujours qu'il ait de quoi faire du bruit dedans  

Dimanche prochain, ici, c'est jazz et vins : visite et dégustation dans quelques caves en compagnie de la fanare du festival, bien chaude d'habitude à cette époque vu que le dit festival tirera sur sa fin et, en vedette Denis Charolles et André Minvielle : y a peu de chances qu'on s'ennuie !


----------



## lumai (19 Octobre 2005)

Franck Monnet / Au Grand Jour :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Octobre 2005)

Pour ceux qui ont aimé Arcade Fire : 

Bell Orchestre
Recording a Tape the Colour of the Light


----------



## La mouette (19 Octobre 2005)

DJ Tiesto


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Octobre 2005)




----------



## IceandFire (20 Octobre 2005)

http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewAlbum?id=54658555&s=143442


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Octobre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewAlbum?id=54658555&s=143442




haaaaaaa!!!! enfin, je croyais etre le seul a ecouter ça ici....trois fois au moins que je poste la pochette de cet album.....
un regal, il est super....:love:........:love:...

Felicitation, superbe choix....


----------



## MACcossinelle (20 Octobre 2005)

*Là...

* *



*​


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Octobre 2005)

bon, j'ai beau chercher...
pas moyen de trouver, je cherche un morceau que chante a capella le Tank dans Back to school (retour a la fac, un film tout pourri...) lors de l'enterrement du vieux, mort apres son combat de catch avec les deux bombes de la fac....
c'est un morceau un peu kitch, style Scott McEnzie, mais en moins joyeux....si quelqu'un voit...merci...


----------



## Stargazer (20 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> haaaaaaa!!!! enfin, je croyais etre le seul a ecouter ça ici....trois fois au moins que je poste la pochette de cet album.....
> un regal, il est super....:love:........:love:...
> 
> Felicitation, superbe choix....



Tu rigoles ou quoi ??  :love: :love:

Mais en ce moment c'est ça !


----------



## teo (20 Octobre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> berk




*C'est fou ce que les choses peuvent sortir parfois quand le chat n'est pas là...*












Quand les chats sont là, on fait pas de vague.
_Et merde, j'ai replongé, promis je ressors de suite_

_- Et là ? Ben rien... l'heure de dodo... allez Freelancer... une petite Reserection pour la route ?
J'ai enfin eu l'album entre les mains cet' aprèm..._
- Non ?
_- Si... mon boss est un taré de musique,
il a des tonnes de CD. Mon achdé essaie de me raisonner,
je le comprend, mais bon..._
- Et c'est quoi en ce moment ?
_- Des trucs à pas trop parler ici, je te dirais par èmpé..._
- A ce point là ? Quel genre ?
_- le dernier Katerine, j'ai succombé, comme avec Camille... on s'amuse comme des petits fous...
Plus classique, le dernier DM, je te dirais pas ce que j'en pense
après ça va encore dire.... mais j'adore_
- Et tu reviens quand ?
_- Où ? Sur *Quelle musique* ? Pffff... je sais pas... nul n'est irremplaçable tu sais,
c'est pas moi qui fait les croquettes._
- Non... sur Paris...
_- Ah... bientôt... non c'est cool ici mais bon...
y'a comme des trucs qui manquent...
une petite bière, dis ?_
​


----------



## toys (20 Octobre 2005)

Pon De Replay    Rihanna Feat A.P.
commercial mais j'aime bien le groove


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Octobre 2005)

Silence Kit 
Silence Kit


----------



## IceandFire (20 Octobre 2005)

John butler trio ... :love: ... un m&#233;lange de Ben Harper avec les Red Hot....en plus fin :style: ...
Les vagues ...? oui je surf dessus...   Les chats ? je suis allergique  ....  Le dernier Katerine BERK  ... Daho ca peut aller...   Teo   .....


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (20 Octobre 2005)




----------



## meldon (20 Octobre 2005)

La musique du film "Masti". 





(on peut écouter l'album en cliquant sur la pochette  - le film est tordant d'ailleurs)


----------



## supermoquette (20 Octobre 2005)

Mais mais mais... c'est quoi cet avatar ????


----------



## IceandFire (20 Octobre 2005)

une avarie


----------



## meldon (20 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mais mais mais... c'est quoi cet avatar ????



ah ah, tu as pas tout suivi, c'est pour faire plaisir &#224; Cyberyoyo qui a pas aim&#233; celui que j'avais hier.  (oui je d&#233;forme, j'adore &#231;a lol)


PS: c'est b&#234;te que tu ais loup&#233; la photo d'hier, elle &#233;tait super avec une petite moue boudeuse adorable (oui j'aime aussi faire souffrir hihi)


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (20 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mais mais mais... c'est quoi cet avatar ????


Un vilain bouton sur le nez !!!??  


			
				meldon a dit:
			
		

> La musique du film "Masti".


C'est frais....


----------



## IceandFire (20 Octobre 2005)

allez un coup de bloem de ligny ... :love: ... vous savez la fausse Bjork  ...
j'aimerais bien qu'elle sorte un nouvel opus... :love: :love:


----------



## IceandFire (20 Octobre 2005)

bloem :love: ....


----------



## meldon (20 Octobre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> C'est frais....


Un truc bien frais, et pourtant je suis pas fan des reality show, c'est Ahmel Al Sherif avec _sahran ma3aki el leila _(&#224; vos souhaits lol). C'est un candidat (tunisien) de la star academy libanaise. La chanson est super bien, le clip est hyper marrant (et les fans de Botero seront ravis du clin d'oeil) et en plus lui, *IL EST B&#212;!!* 

Je suis pas s&#251;r que le lien pointe bien vers le clip (ils veulent pas qu'on regarde des vid&#233;os au travail les m&#233;chants!! lol) mais si c'est pas bon, je corrigerais ce soir.






(Hobbes tu ne sais pas tout ce qu'on peut faire avec un bon fond de teint  )

Edit: lien chang&#233;


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (20 Octobre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> (.......)
> 
> Je suis pas sûr que le lien pointe bien vers le clip (ils veulent pas qu'on regarde des vidéos au travail les méchants!! lol) mais si c'est pas bon, je corrigerais ce soir.


Ah oui... je trouve pas le clip... 



			
				meldon a dit:
			
		

> (Hobbes tu ne sais pas tout ce qu'on peut faire avec un bon fond de teint  )


Effectivement ! (Moi je me lustre le poil avec la langue !!!   )


----------



## meldon (20 Octobre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui... je trouve pas le clip...



 et là?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (20 Octobre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> et là?


----------



## IceandFire (20 Octobre 2005)

j'assume  ...


----------



## meldon (20 Octobre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> j'assume  ...



Pourquoi c'est au pluriel , elle a fait autre chose après Baby one more time?


----------



## IceandFire (20 Octobre 2005)

OUI  :love: ....


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Octobre 2005)

L&#224; je m'&#233;coute l'album "Takk" de Sigur R&#242;s :love:


----------



## gKatarn (20 Octobre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> OUI  :love: ....



Ferme-là Britney  :rose:


---
Ice, on a déjà parlé de cette photo non ? :rose:


----------



## IceandFire (20 Octobre 2005)

Merci en Islandais, hein Angie   :love: ....


----------



## IceandFire (20 Octobre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ferme-là Britney  :rose:
> 
> 
> ---
> Ice, on a déjà parlé de cette photo non ? :rose:




oui mais non  ... faut pas la fermer  ...:love:


----------



## richard-deux (20 Octobre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois pas trop pourquoi c'est rangé dans l'électronique ...



C'est vrai que Skalpel est classé dans électro, je pense que c'est parce que le groupe est distribué par Ninjatune. 

En revanche sur Itms, il n' y a pas le premier album éponyme.

Quoiqu'il en soit, l'album Konfusion est une bonne suite au premier.:love:


----------



## Fondug (20 Octobre 2005)

Il est un peu rayé sur une piste mais bon...






J'adore ce que fait Joey Negro, Electronique cool. Il avait produit ça






et toute la série des 






Masters At Work Powaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ! To beeeeeeeeeee in looooooooooooooooooooove !!
http://images.ciao.com/ifr/images/products/normal/926/product-122926.jpg


----------



## Kreck (20 Octobre 2005)




----------



## elKBron (20 Octobre 2005)

bon, une fois n est pas coutume, je n ecoute pas de musique en ce moment (chez le client,  c est pas bien  ). Mais bon.
Je recherche le nom du groupe qui, a la fin des annees 90 a fait un morceau en francais, dans lequel ils recitent l alphabet et associe un mot a chacune des lettres... Entendues sur couleur3 a l epoque. Merci pour vos suggestions ou pour votre reponse si vous l avez !!!


----------



## iKool (20 Octobre 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> bon, une fois n est pas coutume, je n ecoute pas de musique en ce moment (chez le client,  c est pas bien  ). Mais bon.
> Je recherche le nom du groupe qui, a la fin des annees 90 a fait un morceau en francais, dans lequel ils recitent l alphabet et associe un mot a chacune des lettres... Entendues sur couleur3 a l epoque. Merci pour vos suggestions ou pour votre reponse si vous l avez !!!


Tu as ça...


----------



## elKBron (20 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Tu as ça...



bien vu 
maleureusement, la date est trop ancienne... en effet, 1985 n est pas la fin des annees 90 
autre chose peut etre ?


----------



## Fondug (20 Octobre 2005)

Peter Kitsch ?? Genre l'alphabet pour te larguer ou un truc dans c'gout là


----------



## Fondug (20 Octobre 2005)

Voila, j'ai trouvé, ABC pour casser par peter kitsch et olivia

Mais quel culot tu A
Oui j'en reste bouche B
Vraiment je suis la C
De me faire bala D
Pour te faire mes adi E
Je tacherai d'etre br F

Mais
Pour casser avec toi
Une lettre ne suffit pas
Avec toi pour casser
Il faut l'alphabet tout entier
Et on continue
Tu ne trouves pas que c'est un peu le G
Tout ce que tu me rab H
Mettons les points sur les I
J'vois bien qu'tu mens tu rou J
N'aggrave pas ton K
Je sais l'amour est cru L
Ne dis pas que tu m' M
Avec cette de Sue Elle N
Ton nez pousse comme Pinnocchi O
Et ca ne me fais plus tri P

He ouais
Pour casser avec toi
Une seule lettre, ça ne suffit pas
Avec toi pour casser
Il faut l'alphabet tout entier
He ouais
ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXY... Z
Rien qu'une histoire de Q
Si on regarde en arri R
On a connu l'ivre S
Puis tu m'as filou T
Ha ca tu m'as bien U
Mais cette fois j'me casse je m'en V
Le temps de demarrer la BM W
L'histoire est classe X
Va t'faire voir chez l' Y
Je signerai d'un Z
Pour casser avec toi
Une seule lettre, ca ne suffit pas
Avec toi pour casser
Il faut l'alphabet tout entier
ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXY...Z


----------



## elKBron (20 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Voila, j'ai trouvé, ABC pour casser par peter kitsch et olivia
> 
> Mais quel culot tu A
> Oui j'en reste bouche B
> ...



GENIAL ! mercimercimerci :love: coup de boule en consequence 

et en fait je me permets d ecouter ca en ce moment (le jazz c est bon genre, lol) :




​


----------



## molgow (20 Octobre 2005)

Ces jours je m'&#233;coute le dernier Franz Ferdinand et _La Suite_ de La Grande Sophie


----------



## richard-deux (20 Octobre 2005)

En ce moment:

Devendra Banhart/ Cripple crow.


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Octobre 2005)

&#231;a faisait longtemps que j'avais pas &#233;cout&#233; &#231;a :


----------



## KlowbA (20 Octobre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> ça faisait longtemps que j'avais pas écouté ça :



Trooop biennnnn!!!!!


----------



## Tangi (20 Octobre 2005)

Demat ...............

Dernier album acheté sur l'iTunes Music Store :


*Rhesus* (Sad disco) :







Album génial, j'adore :love:...

...


----------



## Tangi (20 Octobre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Francoiz Breut, "une saison volée" :love: et ce matin le nouveau Cardigans très sympa...:love:


Très chouette :love: ...

P.S. Je veux parler de "The cardigans" ......


----------



## IceandFire (20 Octobre 2005)

ah je croyais que c'&#233;tait pour Britney :love:


----------



## Kira (20 Octobre 2005)

Pour ma part en ce moment c'est Louise Attaque avec l'album "Comme on a dit" avec une grosse préférence pour la chanson "Pour un oui pour un non"..


----------



## elKBron (20 Octobre 2005)

je me fais la totale ce soir ... electro jazz cette fois :love:




​


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (20 Octobre 2005)

Pour le moment...






Et j'enchaine avec un tit cornershop suivi d'un excellent jestofunk!!!!


----------



## Tangi (20 Octobre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> ah je croyais que c'était pour Britney :love:


Je devrais pouvoir te coup-de-bouler depuis le temps, le dernier upper-cut remonte à des mois, et ben je peux pas nom d'un chien ...

Le c½ur y est pourtant  :love:...

...

Rhesus et en core Rhesus...


----------



## IceandFire (20 Octobre 2005)

merki amigo   
cornershop  :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Octobre 2005)

Demo4 
Ef


----------



## ficelle (21 Octobre 2005)

home radio special polemik 

demain sur itunes


----------



## IceandFire (21 Octobre 2005)

un bon best of maison de STEREOLAB :love: :style:


----------



## toys (21 Octobre 2005)

2 mani dj's   

trois étoiles au guide du toys.


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Octobre 2005)




----------



## bompi (21 Octobre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> un bon best of maison de STEREOLAB :love: :style:



J'ai un CD de Stereolab, plut&#244;t pas mal d'ailleurs, mais il me semble qu'ils en ont publi&#233; des palanqu&#233;es, non ?

En ce moment, apr&#232;s Skalpel "Konfusion" [je le redis : CD 1 moyen CD 2 tr&#232;s &#233;lectro-cool]





puis Depeche Mode [mais pourquoi diable Dave Gahan se prend-il pour un grand chanteur et force sa voix ? hein ? Parce que sinon la musique est vraiment bien arrang&#233;e]





on se calme et on &#233;coute frais &#224; La D&#233;fense : du Dave Brubeck ("Brubeck plays Brubeck")





avant de se dynamiser avec Buscemi et Isabelle Antena (souvenir de jeunesse, Isabelle A.)





et ... de partir en r&#233;union


----------



## richard-deux (21 Octobre 2005)

J'ai retrouvé cette cassette des Dead Kennedys.
Cela réveille.


----------



## IceandFire (21 Octobre 2005)

Le disque qui à sauvé ma vie...
enfin c'était une cassette à l'époque


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (21 Octobre 2005)

:love:    :love:


----------



## IceandFire (21 Octobre 2005)

allez on enchaine ... :love: ....


----------



## toys (21 Octobre 2005)

camille le sac des filles


----------



## Tangi (21 Octobre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> 2 mani dj's
> 
> trois étoiles au guide du toys.


...

Ben chez moi c'est plus du cinq étoiles ...

...


----------



## MrStone (21 Octobre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un CD de Stereolab, plut&#244;t pas mal d'ailleurs, mais il me semble qu'ils en ont publi&#233; des palanqu&#233;es, non ?
> 
> En ce moment, apr&#232;s Skalpel "Konfusion" [je le redis : CD 1 moyen CD 2 tr&#232;s &#233;lectro-cool]



Ah tiens, moi j'avais bien accroch&#233; sur le premier, et ses ambiances un peu plus fumeuses. J'avais d&#233;couvert le titre Sculpture sur la compil Zen TV, puis l'album et le premier EP. Ce nouvel album me semble plus une &#233;volution. En tout cas c'est tr&#232;s bon :love:



Sinon ce matin pour se mettre de bonne humeur :


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (21 Octobre 2005)

Ya des trucs comme ça, que t'écoutes régulièrement....  :love: 




http://www.singingkettleteahouse.co...renitea/Moroccan/05_record_RockCasbah 225.jpg


----------



## Luc G (21 Octobre 2005)

Pour l'heure je n'&#233;coute rien mais c'est pour mieux pr&#233;parer un week-end jazz plus que charg&#233;. D'ici dimanche soir, en live :

- Paolo Angeli en solo
- Grupa Palota&#239; (avec Csaba Palota&#239;, R&#233;my Sciuto et d'autres du Sacre du tympan, etc.)
- Paolo Fresu trio
- Agn&#232;s Herczku / Balaczs Szokolay-Dongo
- del Alf&#246;ld&#239; quintet
- Henri Texier Strada quartet

Donc jazz tr&#232;s &#224; l'est, je connais pas tout le monde mais c'est bien &#231;a qui est int&#233;ressant.  

Et pour finir en beaut&#233; en faisant la tourn&#233;e des caves dans le cadre de "Jazz & vins" : Denis Charolles et Andr&#233; Minvielle, avec la fanfare du festival.

Un week-end "fatigant"


----------



## Fondug (21 Octobre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Ya des trucs comme ça, que t'écoutes régulièrement....  :love:


 
Hobbes, toi qui m'a l'air d'avoir de trés bonnes références et de trés ons goût musicaux, impossible que tu ne connaisses pas ça, avec l'inéffable Mick Jones... J'adore cet album


----------



## Thane (21 Octobre 2005)

Je vois que beaucoup &#233;coutent du Jazz sur ce forum. A ce sujet, j'ai d&#233;couvert il y a quelque temps un groupe fort sympatique. Il s'agit de Corduroy et plus pr&#233;cisement de l'album Dad Man Cat. Je ne saurait trop vous le conseiller...Puissant  !


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Octobre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Ya des trucs comme ça, que t'écoutes régulièrement....  :love:




Tiens, du coup ça me donne envie d'ecouter les clash....d'abord un petit London Calling puis un Rock 
combat...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Octobre 2005)

La série des titres :

ep 3m1
ep1 3m2
ep1 4m3
ep2 1m2
ep2 5m2
ep3 1m2
ep3 1m4
ep3 1m5
ep3 1m6
ep3 2m2
ep3 3m4
ep3 5m1
ep4 1m3
ep4 1m4
ep4 1m6
ep4 1m6alt
ep4 1m7
ep4 1m8
ep4 2m2
ep4 3m5
ep5 1m1
ep5 1m5
ep5 2m1	
ep6 1m4
ep6 1m5
ep6 1m7
ep6 1m8
ep6 2m1
ep6 2m4
ep6 3m1
ep6 3m2
ep6 3m3
ep6 5m1
ep6 5m2

de Jeff Martin


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (21 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Hobbes, toi qui m'a l'air d'avoir de trés bonnes références et de trés ons goût musicaux, impossible que tu ne connaisses pas ça, avec l'inéffable Mick Jones... J'adore cet album


Pffff pour qui tu me prend... évidemment que je connais Mickael Jackson !!!  


			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, du coup ça me donne envie d'ecouter les clash....d'abord un petit London Calling puis un Rock
> combat...


Ze magnificent florilège of ze Clash !!!!!!


----------



## gKatarn (21 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, du coup ça me donne envie d'ecouter les clash....d'abord un petit London Calling puis un Rock
> combat...



The shareef don't like it
Rockin' the Casbah
Rock the Casbah

:love:


----------



## bompi (21 Octobre 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Ah tiens, moi j'avais bien accroché sur le premier, et ses ambiances un peu plus fumeuses. J'avais découvert le titre Sculpture sur la compil Zen TV, puis l'album et le premier EP. Ce nouvel album me semble plus une évolution. En tout cas c'est très bon :love:



Je parlais uniquement de Konfusion : dans l'album en vente sur l'iTMS, il y a deux albums, en fait. Le premier est le 'normal' et le second un disque de remixes. C'est ce dernier que je préfère. Même si le premier est sympa (je finis par m'habituer au (un peu) au saxo intempestif).


----------



## IceandFire (21 Octobre 2005)

on ne change pas une &#233;quipe qui gagne...  :style: :love:  ....


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Octobre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> on ne change pas une &#233;quipe qui gagne...  :style: :love:  ....



Le prix de la d&#233;couverte de l'ann&#233;e n'ira pas &#224; Ice


----------



## gKatarn (21 Octobre 2005)

Non, on peut m&#234;me lui d&#233;cerner le prix de la rengaine 

---
Soit dit en passant, j'aime bien les Smiths :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Octobre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Non, on peut même lui décerner le prix de la rengaine
> 
> ---
> Soit dit en passant, j'aime bien les Smiths :love:



Le premier et le deuxième avec The Smiths/Morrissey et Björk


----------



## IceandFire (21 Octobre 2005)

everyday is like sunday....


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Octobre 2005)




----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Octobre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> everyday is like sunday....



Tu devrais écouter Box and Fights d'Audrey


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (21 Octobre 2005)

*Deep Purple* - _Soldier of Fortune_
*Tracy Chapman* - _Give me one reason_
*Neil Young* - _Southern Man_
*The Doors* - _Light my fire_
*Iggy Pop* - _I'm a passenger_


----------



## IceandFire (21 Octobre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais écouter Box and Fights d'Audrey




ok c'est bien sympa...très beau..  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (21 Octobre 2005)

je me mets dans l'ambiance pour dimanche... :love: ...  .....


----------



## meldon (21 Octobre 2005)

Le premier album de Yara, une superbe r&#233;ussite.






Le visuel est trompeur (pas sur sa beaut&#233;, elle est sublime) mais sur le style musical. C'est pas trash du tout, c'est au contraire tr&#232;s doux (sauf 2-3 chansons qui bougent pas mal). Twassa Feyi (c'est le titre) est vraiment une bombe.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Octobre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> je me mets dans l'ambiance pour dimanche... :love: ...  .....



tu vas à un gôuter d'anniversaire ?


----------



## IceandFire (21 Octobre 2005)

non juste au concert pour le taf et le plaisir :love: ...


----------



## bompi (21 Octobre 2005)

Tok Tok Tok "It took so long"





Rien d'extraordinaire mais une sorte de jazz/soul tranquille, o&#249; la chanteuse ne s'epoumone pas &#224; hurler comme une poss&#233;d&#233;e ni ne geint comme si quelqu'un avait oubli&#233; un objet oblong sur sa chaise ...
Bref, cool et tranquille, quoi.


----------



## bompi (22 Octobre 2005)

Je suis pass&#233; &#224; "Get Up Man" avec un remix de Tosca (c'est sur l'iTMS).
Groovy. Dub. Sympa.

MESSAGE : je suis en train de rechercher quelques petits trucs que j'avais jadis. Je suis donc tomb&#233; avec surprise sur le site du label Ze, dont je pensais qu'il avait disparu. Rendez-vous compte : c'est sur ce label qu'est sorti le deuxi&#232;me album de Suicide (&#231;a assure, l&#224.
Bref, ces nigauds n'ont pas r&#233;&#233;dit&#233; cet album :




Casino Music "Jungle Love"

Quelqu'un saurait-il o&#249; le d&#233;gotter en MP3 ou CD ? En toute l&#233;galit&#233;, bien s&#251;r ... En attendant de pouvoir l'acheter de nouveau.

(&#231;a a d&#251; vieillir mais c'&#233;tait bien sympa)


----------



## puregeof (22 Octobre 2005)

C'était sorti il y a bientôt deux ans et je l'avais un peu oublié depuis, mais c'est pas mal du tout :





Rhesus "Meanwhile at the Party".

Ils ont sorti un nouveau single qui tourne en boucle sur mon iPod : "Sad Disco"  
Quelqu'un sait si un album est sorti ou est prévu sous peu ?


----------



## Berthold (22 Octobre 2005)

Je ne connais que celui-ci des *Waterboys* :





 

avec en particulier *Glastonbury song* et quelques autres morceaux qui sont excellents. Quelqu'un connaît-il les autres albums du groupe ? C'est du même tonneau ?


----------



## spyan (22 Octobre 2005)

Moi c'est Everybody de Martin Solveig


----------



## IceandFire (22 Octobre 2005)

offspring best of caf&#233; en I.V


----------



## richard-deux (22 Octobre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais uniquement de Konfusion : dans l'album en vente sur l'iTMS, il y a deux albums, en fait. Le premier est le 'normal' et le second un disque de remixes. C'est ce dernier que je préfère. Même si le premier est sympa (je finis par m'habituer au (un peu) au saxo intempestif).



Tu n'as pas lu ce que j'avais écrit précédemment.  (peut-être pas le temps ou perdu dans la masse) 
Ou bien, c'est moi qui ne comprend plus rien entre le premier album et le premier album sur Itms. :hein: 

Si je récapitule la discographie de Skalpel: 
1er album Skalpel (non dispo sur l'ITMS),
2éme album Konfusion.

et les singles:
1- Breat Out,
2- 1958.

Enfin, ils sont bons c'est polonais.


----------



## richard-deux (22 Octobre 2005)

En ce moment:






:love:


----------



## Ti'punch (22 Octobre 2005)




----------



## MACcossinelle (22 Octobre 2005)

*Now... *


----------



## MACcossinelle (22 Octobre 2005)

_Glory Box..._ 

*



*


----------



## puregeof (22 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> _Glory Box..._
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Excellent  

Moi pour l'instant c'est Yves Simon "Au pays des merveilles de Juliette"


----------



## MACcossinelle (22 Octobre 2005)

Fiona apple, TIDAL !


----------



## IceandFire (22 Octobre 2005)

syd Matters  tr&#232;s cool ce monsieur "Jo"  ...
L&#224; je d&#233;couvre (enfin !) le dernier House of love...&#231;a commence bien :love: ...


----------



## lumai (22 Octobre 2005)

Le dernier Arthur H en boucle cet après midi, Adieu Tristesse. :love:
Il porte bien son nom... Un album à laisser sécher l'amer, à se tourner vers le soleil hésitant, à en capter toute la chaleur...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (22 Octobre 2005)

&


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (22 Octobre 2005)

Trop forts ces Taïwanais!


----------



## puregeof (22 Octobre 2005)

The Streets "Original Pirate Material"




Voilà qui me met en forme après l'apero pour une probable sortie de quartier (nord parisien).


----------



## squarepusher (22 Octobre 2005)

salut tout le monde ! &#231;a faisait un bail que j'&#233;tais pas venu poster ici !

ce soir : Kenny Larkin - Metaphor





:love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:


merci &#224; Robertav et Iceandfire pour les points disco du 4 octobre ... et d&#233;sol&#233; de pas avoir remarqu&#233; &#231;a plut&#244;t


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Octobre 2005)

katie melua "piece by piece"


----------



## IceandFire (22 Octobre 2005)

katie melua pour la paix dans les nuages c'est bon joel


----------



## puregeof (22 Octobre 2005)

James brown "Cold Sweat"


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2005)

I am the passenger
And I ride and I ride
I ride through the city?s backside
I see the stars come out of the sky
lalalala lalala

:love:

iggy pop en live :love:


----------



## puregeof (22 Octobre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> I am the passenger
> And I ride and I ride
> I ride through the city?s backside
> I see the stars come out of the sky
> ...


alors passe pas à côté de ça :




Raw power. 
Enoooooooooooooooorme


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2005)

puregeof a dit:
			
		

> alors passe pas à côté de ça :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



il a du abuser d'autre chose avant d'abuser du maquillage lui...


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Octobre 2005)

:love:....


----------



## puregeof (23 Octobre 2005)

On ajoute ça et le bonheur est parfait :




Dommage que l'aventure semble s'arrêter là.


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Octobre 2005)

puregeof a dit:
			
		

> On ajoute ça et le bonheur est parfait!
> 
> Dommage que l'aventure semble s'arrêter là.



oui, dommage....
mais toi, tu me plais...The Streets....puis tu enchaines sur mon Libertines....hum...:love:
ça sent le boulage...:love:....


----------



## puregeof (23 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, dommage....
> mais toi, tu me plais...The Streets....puis tu enchaines sur mon Libertines....hum...:love:
> ça sent le boulage...:love:....



Ca en ferait deux en une semaine  
J'enchaîne à mon tour.

Depuis lors je suis passé à The Fallen




C'est pas fait pour me déplaire.


----------



## puregeof (23 Octobre 2005)

puregeof a dit:
			
		

> Ca en ferait deux en une semaine
> J'enchaîne à mon tour.



Sorry, next time  

Voir la pièce jointe 6747


----------



## puregeof (23 Octobre 2005)

Et j'enchaîne pour aller faire dodo :sleep: 

"Cargo culte" sur :






Bonne nuit


----------



## lumai (23 Octobre 2005)

Toujours bloqu&#233;e sur le dernier Arthur H... En boucle depuis hier. C'est grave, Docteur ?


----------



## IceandFire (23 Octobre 2005)

Belle surprise avc cibelle une jeune brésilienne très jolie :love: ..; et très Brasiiiilll!!!!


----------



## molgow (23 Octobre 2005)

Le Top 3 des musiques que je n'&#233;coute *PAS* !! 

1. K-Maro - Femme like you
2. Nadiya - Et c'est parti
3. Tragedie - Sexy pour moi

:affraid:


----------



## Freelancer (23 Octobre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Le Top 3 des musiques que je n'écoute *PAS* !!
> 3. Tragedie - Sexy pour moi
> 
> :affraid:



Pourtant, je trouve qu'ils sont plutôt honnêtes : tu achètes un disque de Tragédie, tu l'écoutes et tu pleures (de rire? :rose: )


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Octobre 2005)

T-Quest "I.L.O.V.E.T.E.K.N.O." :love: l'hymne de cette ann&#233;e de l'I Love Techno qui aura lieu le 12 novembre au Flanders Expo &#224; Gant


----------



## IceandFire (23 Octobre 2005)

Kasabian ....


----------



## la(n)guille (23 Octobre 2005)

GHINZU - "Blow"

ils sont bons ces petits belges....


----------



## IceandFire (23 Octobre 2005)

ou&#233; comme leurs bi&#232;res


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (23 Octobre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Kasabian ....


----------



## IceandFire (23 Octobre 2005)

KASABIAN ......?........ C'EST BIEN !!!  :love:  ...


----------



## Burzum (23 Octobre 2005)




----------



## bompi (23 Octobre 2005)

Bouh ! qu'ils sont laids :O 

De mon c&#244;t&#233;, _oldies but goldies_, XTC "English Settlement"


----------



## GreenC4U (23 Octobre 2005)

Bigupradio
http://www.bigupradio.com/index.jsp


----------



## lumai (23 Octobre 2005)

J'ai d&#233;couvert tout &#224; l'heure Tom Waits et son titre Get Behind The Mule de l'album Mule Variations sur lastfm. Et l&#224; je me demande comment j'ai pu passer &#224; c&#244;t&#233; jusqu'&#224; maintenant...


----------



## bompi (23 Octobre 2005)

Plus ambient, plus tranquille, avant l'ap&#233;ritif, le poisson &#224; la bordelaise et la compote accompagn&#233;e de canistrelli maison, Michael Brook "Hybrid"





Dans la continuit&#233; de Hassell, Budd, Lanois etc. Un bon moment, assur&#233;ment.


----------



## Ti'punch (23 Octobre 2005)




----------



## ginette107 (23 Octobre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

>



C'est pas que le tien d'abord
encore merci


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Octobre 2005)

J'irais bien essayer une Seat


----------



## macmarco (24 Octobre 2005)




----------



## Luc G (24 Octobre 2005)

Je rentre juste de mon dernier concert du festival jazzèbre : deux gros tiers de musiques à ouïr (Denis Charolles et  Frédéric Gastard), un petit tiers de Daniel Malavergne, un petit tiers de fanfare du festival) pour un concert qui n'était pas celui prévu (Charolles et Minvielle), Minvielle n'ayant pu venir. On a regretté Minvielle, bien sûr, à qui a été dédié le concert  mais pas le concert et l'ambiance qui ont fait une belle fin à un bien beau festival.


----------



## Freelancer (24 Octobre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

>



ils ont repris le fameux tainted love? à quelle occasion? je ne l'ai pas


----------



## macmarco (24 Octobre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> ils ont repris le fameux tainted love? à quelle occasion? je ne l'ai pas




C'est un remix techno.


----------



## IceandFire (24 Octobre 2005)

Oasis en Live..; en vrai !!!! j'adore mon job ...!!! :love: ...  .... Grandiose...:style: ....


----------



## IceandFire (24 Octobre 2005)

d'ailleurs ptit Live non officiel  pour faire mon "D&#233;rushage" ... (choix photos tout &#231;a  )


----------



## toys (24 Octobre 2005)

sansévérino

se mec aurais plue choisir un non plus facile a dire et a écrire.


----------



## IceandFire (24 Octobre 2005)

Pour toi tout est dur &#224; &#233;crire en g&#233;n&#233;ral !!!   
t'es fach&#233; avec les "Se" et "Ce", "Sa" et "CA"   ....

"Ce mec aurait pu choisir un nom plus facile &#224; dire et &#224; &#233;crire ..."   

Voil&#224; !   :love: ....

Ps : dans ta signature aussi 


Sinon Oasis ... more...more...:style: wonderwall en accoustique...:love:....


----------



## MrStone (24 Octobre 2005)

pour se mettre en jambes dans le tro-m&#233; : 





en version 'diiiiiileuxe' sioupl&#233; :love:  :style:


----------



## IceandFire (24 Octobre 2005)

:love: ....


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Octobre 2005)




----------



## Luc G (24 Octobre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Pour toi tout est dur à écrire en général !!!
> t'es faché avec les "Se" et "Ce", "Sa" et "CA"   ....
> 
> "Ce mec aurait pu choisir un nom plus facile à dire et à écrire ..."
> ...



Ceci dit, je félicite toys pour ses efforts et ses progrés


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Octobre 2005)

Ca m'a repris ce weekend et depuis ça ne me lache pas...:love: :love: :love:


----------



## MrStone (24 Octobre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, je félicite toys pour ses efforts et ses progrés



Tu es devenu son coach ?


----------



## IceandFire (24 Octobre 2005)




----------



## MrStone (24 Octobre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## MACcossinelle (24 Octobre 2005)

*Now...

* *





* _" Sous la Lune..."

_alors "images c'est comment" :rose:    :love:  



			
				Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## IceandFire (24 Octobre 2005)

c'est grand !!!     :love:


----------



## MACcossinelle (24 Octobre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> c'est grand !!!     :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (24 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> *Now...*
> 
> 
> *
> ...


Aahh oui... ça me ramène 4 ans en arrière ! (mmmhh,.."oui mais mon amouuuurrrr, est infernaaaaleu..." )

De mon coté :


----------



## MACcossinelle (24 Octobre 2005)

*Now...

* *





* 
​


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Octobre 2005)

Moi en ce moment c'est ça.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (24 Octobre 2005)

Carmina Burana "O Fortuna" à donf et one dans les oreilles......Me refait les joutes d'Excalibur sur le fauteuil à roulettes!!!!!


----------



## IceandFire (24 Octobre 2005)

:love:


----------



## lumai (24 Octobre 2005)

L&#224; le mix d'itunes vient de me lancer Sweet Thing par Bowie sur Diamond Dogs ! :love:


----------



## MACcossinelle (24 Octobre 2005)

*Là...

* *



*​


----------



## IceandFire (24 Octobre 2005)

Do  :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (24 Octobre 2005)

R&#233; ...veill&#233;  en &#233;coutant &#231;a :


----------



## Fondug (24 Octobre 2005)

Holala !

Il y a dans le ciel, des milliers d'abeilles : bzz bzzz bzzz


----------



## IceandFire (24 Octobre 2005)

.....???.... ....


----------



## IceandFire (24 Octobre 2005)

de la bonne brit pop : Franz ferdinand first album...:style:...
vivement lundi prochain, et non pitch je ne vais pas &#224; une boum


----------



## Ti'punch (24 Octobre 2005)




----------



## Fluocaril (24 Octobre 2005)

Dorothée ça compte?:rateau:BO du très beau film de Sofia Coppola, "*Virgin suicides*", qui a fait connaître le groupe français *Air* !


----------



## IceandFire (24 Octobre 2005)

d&#233;couvrir au grand public  ... Air &#233;tait d&#233;j&#224; connu...


----------



## la(n)guille (24 Octobre 2005)

alors là, je me regale, c'est minimaliste, c'est sobre, c'est un peu allemand...  mais c'est beau


----------



## Fluocaril (24 Octobre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> découvrir au grand public  ... Air était déjà connu...


C'était mon époque, mais redécouvrir n'est ce pas?


----------



## MACcossinelle (24 Octobre 2005)

NOW..._Puerto Rico

_ _



_​


----------



## Burzum (24 Octobre 2005)




----------



## MACcossinelle (24 Octobre 2005)

je viens de voir qu'Emilie Simon a repris une chanson d'Iggy pop  :hein: :mouais:


----------



## MACcossinelle (24 Octobre 2005)

D'ailleurs...*Now *"in the car" D'iggy Pop et Goran B...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (24 Octobre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> de la bonne brit pop : Franz ferdinand first album...:style:...
> vivement lundi prochain, et non pitch je ne vais pas à une boum



Steve tu as compris l'allusion ou pas ?  

Depuis ce week-end: .hinge, Clann Zu, Eff, Septembre Malevolence, Audrey, Scraps on Tape, Once We Were


----------



## macmarco (25 Octobre 2005)

Mix de soirée d'iTunes :


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Octobre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Octobre 2005)

*Chop Suey!*

Wake up 
Grab a brush and put a little (makeup) 
Grab a brush and put a little 
Hide the scars to fade away the (shakeup) 
Hide the scars to fade away the 
Why'd you leave the keys upon the table? 
Here you go create another fable 
You wanted to 
Grab a brush and put a little makeup 
You wanted to 
Hide the scars to fade away the shakeup 
You wanted to 
Why'd you leave the keys upon the table? 
You wanted to 
I don't think you trust 
In, my, self righteous suicide 
I, cry, when angels deserve to die, DIE 
Wake up 
Grab a brush and put a little (makeup) 
Grab a brush and put a little 
Hide the scars to fade away the (shakeup) 
Hide the scars to fade away the 
Why'd you leave the keys upon the table? 
Here you go create another fable 
You wanted to 
Grab a brush and put a little makeup 
You wanted to 
Hide the scars to fade away the shakeup 
You wanted to 
Why'd you leave the keys upon the table? 
You wanted to 
I don't think you trust 
In, my, self righteous suicide 
I, cry, when angels deserve to die 
In, my, self righteous suicide 
I, cry, when angels deserve to die 
Father, father, father, father 
Father into your hands, I commend my spirit 
Father into your hands 
why have you forsaken me 
In your eyes forsaken me 
In your thoughts forsaken me 
In your heart forsaken, me oh 
Trust in my self righteous suicide 
I, cry, when angels deserve to die 
In my self righteous suicide 
I, cry, when angels deserve to die


----------



## richard-deux (25 Octobre 2005)

En ce moment:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (25 Octobre 2005)

Branchez les guitares...........:style:  !!!!


----------



## meldon (25 Octobre 2005)

J'ai tellement h&#226;te d'avoir Red Book (mais sortez le boudiou!!) que je me suis repass&#233; ma collec de Texas, j'ai un petit faible pour les deux derniers quand m&#234;me (meu j'&#233;coute tous les autres aussi bien).


----------



## IceandFire (25 Octobre 2005)

ben moi c'est THE ORGAN ....des jolies jeunes femmes canadiennes qui font du smiths, non pas tout &#224; fait  mais c'est bien bien bien  .... Pitch  :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Octobre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> ben moi c'est THE ORGAN ....des jolies jeunes femmes canadiennes qui font du smiths, non pas tout à fait  mais c'est bien bien bien  .... Pitch  :love:



Sur ma tombe on écrira 

"Pitch fournisseur et prescripteur officiel de bonne musique recommandé par les plus grands  Enfin au moins Ice & Teo "


----------



## MrStone (25 Octobre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Sur ma tombe on écrira
> 
> "Pitch fournisseur et prescripteur officiel de bonne musique recommandé par les plus grands  Enfin au moins Ice & Teo "



Doctors' orders  



Sinon ce matin


----------



## IceandFire (25 Octobre 2005)

un coup de daim... enfin Suede  
We are the pigs :love: ...gruiks


----------



## Patamach (25 Octobre 2005)

du Hip/Hop-Pop-Experimental
Et oui ca existe
en tout cas dans mes oreilles


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (25 Octobre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> mouais un poil déçu


Ah...merde, un fan d'Axel Rose...!


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Octobre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> t'es ouf toi
> d'Izzy Stradling  :mouais:







il n'y en avait qu'un et c'est


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (25 Octobre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Sur ma tombe on écrira
> 
> "Pitch fournisseur et prescripteur officiel de bonne musique recommandé par les plus grands  Enfin au moins Ice & Teo "




ça c'est bien vrai !!! à écouter les yeux fermés


----------



## bompi (25 Octobre 2005)

Pour se d&#233;tendre (?) :
Amon Tobin "Chaos Theory (soundtrack to Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell 3)"





Belle musique pour un objet ex&#233;crable.


----------



## MrStone (25 Octobre 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est bien vrai !!! à écouter les yeux fermés




Mais c'est Jean-Pierre  

Il est revenu ??? :affraid:


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Octobre 2005)

Aujourd'hui


----------



## macmarco (25 Octobre 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est Jean-Pierre
> 
> Il est revenu ??? :affraid:




Il avait bien prévenu qu'il survivrait, non ?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (25 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> il n'y en avait qu'un et c'est


Tient en parlant de lui... ya pas longtemps j'ai vu le concert de Chic live at the Budokan (Nile Rodgers :love: ...) On a droit &#224; un petit featuring de Slash sur "Le Freak" auquel on s'attend pas du tout !!!! Un tit' extrait ici !
Sinon faut voir le concert entier, vraiment sympa.


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (25 Octobre 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est Jean-Pierre
> 
> Il est revenu ??? :affraid:




Un de ses titres est dans le top ten de Pitch  mais il vous en parlera mieux lui même


----------



## gKatarn (25 Octobre 2005)

Je te survivraiiiiiiiiiii :affraid:


----------



## y&b (25 Octobre 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est bien vrai !!! à écouter les yeux fermés



 ah, quand même


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (25 Octobre 2005)

Dans les miroirs chinois
Dans le bleu des photos
Dans le regard d'un chat
Dans les ailes d'un oiseau
Dans la force d'un arbre
Dans la couleur de l'eau
Je te survivrai

Dans l'hiver et le vent
Dans le froid des maisons
Dans les sables mouvants
Où j'écrirai ton nom
Dans la fièvre et le sang
Dans les murs des prisons
Je te survivrai

Je te survivrai d'un amour vivant
Je te survivrai dans des yeux d'enfant
Je te survivrai comme un revenant
Je te survivrai

Je te survivrai et tu m'entendras
Je te survivrai quelque part en toi
Je te survivrai au-delà de toi
Je te survivrai

Dans les bruits de la ville
Dans les aéroports
Dans les jours difficiles
Où je t'aimais encore
Dans les nuits anonymes
Où je perdrai mon corps
Je te survivrai

Je te survivrai d'un amour vivant
Je te survivrai dans des yeux d'enfant
Je te survivrai comme un revenant
Je te survivrai

Dans les frissons du c½ur
Dans les maudites chansons
Dans les cages d'ascenseur
Où ils gardent les bas-fonds
Dans l'angoisse et la peur
Frissonnant d'émotion
Je te survivrai

Je te survivrai d'un amour vivant
Je te survivrai dans des yeux d'enfant
Je te survivrai comme un revenant
Je te survivrai

Je te survivrai et tu m'entendras
Je te survivrai quelque part en toi
Je te survivrai au-delà de moi
Je te survivrai

Je te survivrai d'un amour vivant
Je te survivrai dans des yeux d'enfant
Je te survivrai comme un revenant
Je te survivrai ...... {ad lib}


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Octobre 2005)

​


----------



## yvos (25 Octobre 2005)

ce matin, cétait


----------



## yvos (25 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ​


----------



## Patamach (25 Octobre 2005)




----------



## purestyle (25 Octobre 2005)

zwei vier zwei


----------



## y&b (25 Octobre 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> zwei vier zwei



Exelent


----------



## Patamach (25 Octobre 2005)

Une curiosité: que des reprises au piano de classiques new wave 80s. On redecouvre avec un certain etonnement des compos qui nous avaient parus assez insipides à l'époque tel Don't You Want Me de Felix ou encore Go de Moby. Sinon qqs confirmations du talent d'écriture de Aphex Twin, Rolando, LFO, Garnier, DMode, ...


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Octobre 2005)

Deux B.O   







(Extrait 1) (Extrait 2) (Extrait 3)







(Extrait 1) (Extrait 2)


----------



## Ti'punch (25 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ​




trop fort!


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Octobre 2005)

*Now...

* *





* 
:love:​


----------



## Ti'punch (25 Octobre 2005)




----------



## Ti'punch (25 Octobre 2005)

puis une glissade vres:


----------



## y&b (25 Octobre 2005)

ça, c'est quand même grand :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Ti'punch (26 Octobre 2005)




----------



## y&b (26 Octobre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

>



 :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Ti'punch (26 Octobre 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (26 Octobre 2005)

Là c'est


----------



## y&b (26 Octobre 2005)

C'est pas tout neuf, mais toujours bon  :love:


----------



## Ti'punch (26 Octobre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas tout neuf, mais toujours bon  :love:




trop de souvenirs... :love:


----------



## Stargazer (26 Octobre 2005)

Et maintenant on passe à ça !


----------



## MACcossinelle (26 Octobre 2005)

*Now...

* *



*​


----------



## MACcossinelle (26 Octobre 2005)

c'est les vacances...tout le monde dort...plus personne n'écoute de musique...:rose: 

*Now...

* *





* ​


----------



## Stargazer (26 Octobre 2005)

Bah si y a du monde ! 

Et en ce moment c'est ça pour mettre l'ambiance !


----------



## Stargazer (26 Octobre 2005)

Et on continue avec ceci !


----------



## MACcossinelle (26 Octobre 2005)

_Henry Lee_... Nick Cave & P-J harvey


----------



## MACcossinelle (26 Octobre 2005)

The Verve : Better sweet symphony







        :love:


----------



## Stargazer (26 Octobre 2005)

Et dans la foulée ...


----------



## meldon (26 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> *Now...
> 
> * *
> 
> ...



Je connais pas celui là, il est bien? J'ai "I Oughtta Give You A Shot In The Head For Making Me Live In This Dump" qui est excellent (suite au visionnage de "Monique" avec Dupontel)


----------



## MrStone (26 Octobre 2005)

_And it's only the way my buddy was tryin' to say that you'd better stop drinkin' brandy  _
:love: :style:


[Edith] &#231;a alors, j'avais m&#234;me pas vu que la Berg&#232;re m'avait devanc&#233; de plusieurs heures :rose:  [/Edith]


----------



## IceandFire (26 Octobre 2005)

la berg&#232;re est dans tout les bons coups  :love: .....


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (26 Octobre 2005)

La ballade of Lady and Bird... 




http://www.infratunes.com/musique/mega-image/Lady&bird-grand.jpg


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (26 Octobre 2005)

Music from the motion picture "Blade Runner" (Vangelis):style:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Octobre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> la bergère est dans tout les bons coups  :love: .....



rapidement j'ai lu "la bergère est un bon coup"


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Octobre 2005)




----------



## IceandFire (26 Octobre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> rapidement j'ai lu "la bergère est un bon coup"



obsédé vas !  :love:


----------



## purestyle (26 Octobre 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2005)

:love:


----------



## teo (26 Octobre 2005)

salut à toutes et tous
Je popode entre _Playing the angel_ de DM (de mieux en mieux à chaque écoute) et _Monsterproof_ de Division Kent, des zurichois qui me font même aimer le suisse alémanique. Merci WebO pour m'avoir fait découvrir ce groupe maintenant indispensable :love:
Cool album, cool site, cools membres, cool graphisme


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (26 Octobre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> salut à toutes et tous
> Je popode entre _Playing the angel_ de DM (de mieux en mieux à chaque écoute)
> (...........)


Ah tiens..... t'écoutes DM toi !!????   

De mon coté, fin d'après-midi relax...


----------



## Stargazer (26 Octobre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> rapidement j'ai lu "la bergère est un bon coup"



Aussi !


----------



## lumai (26 Octobre 2005)

L&#224;, c'est l'album Traffic From Paradise de Rickie Lee Jones :love:
Pour les fans de Bowie (et les autres aussi ), elle y a fait une tr&#232;s belle reprise de Rebel Rebel


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Octobre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> salut à toutes et tous
> Je popode entre _Playing the angel_ de DM (de mieux en mieux à chaque écoute) et _Monsterproof_ de Division Kent, des zurichois qui me font même aimer le suisse alémanique. Merci WebO pour m'avoir fait découvrir ce groupe maintenant indispensable :love:
> Cool album, cool site, cools membres, cool graphisme



Jeté une oreille, pas convaincu, passé mon chemin 

De Suisse également






En passant, que faire ou ne pas faire à 100 que nous ne fassions déjà ou pas à 54 ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> salut &#224; toutes et tous
> Je popode entre _Playing the angel_ de DM (de mieux en mieux &#224; chaque &#233;coute) et _Monsterproof_ de Division Kent, des zurichois qui me font m&#234;me aimer le suisse al&#233;manique. Merci WebO pour m'avoir fait d&#233;couvrir ce groupe maintenant indispensable :love:
> Cool album, cool site, cools membres, cool graphisme



Division Kent... Faraday Cage ou Bordello Affair,... pas mal.
Essaye leur premi&#234;re mouture que tu retrouveras sous le nom de Swandive: DIvin!


----------



## chokobelle (26 Octobre 2005)

King Crimson - In the court of the crimson king


----------



## bompi (26 Octobre 2005)

Que de souvenirs ... [genre slow langoureux se soldant invariablement par un &#233;chec ...] mais je n'ai plus &#233;cout&#233; ce disque depuis plus de vingt ans maintenant ... Bigre !

PS : Quand m&#234;me, l'est moche le dessin, non ?


----------



## chokobelle (26 Octobre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> PS : Quand même, l'est moche le dessin, non ?



Les narines sont traumatisantes


----------



## y&b (26 Octobre 2005)

Enorme  :love:


----------



## iTof (27 Octobre 2005)

en ce moment, outre DM  je passe pas mal Supernature de Goldfrapp





leur son est de mieux en mieux, tout comme leurs clips :love:


----------



## y&b (27 Octobre 2005)

Ce soir, je fais que dans le tout neuf


----------



## Luc G (27 Octobre 2005)

Tiens, je me suis racheté aujourd'hui en CD pour pas cher à la fnac un truc que j'ai acheté en 33 tours il y a 30-35 ans  






Me reste plus qu'à l'écouter (pas encore eu le temps) pour voir si, comme je le suppose, traffic a bien vieilli.


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Octobre 2005)




----------



## y&b (27 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ​


:love: :love: :love: trop bien ce groupe


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Octobre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love: :love: trop bien ce groupe



oui, mais surtout a l'epoque des 













​

Apres, c'est un peu leger....mais Big Fish, de Tim Burton, m'a donné envie de reecouter du Pearl Jam et le Riot Act....maintenant, ben, je finis par l'apprecier...a sa maniere....

oui, Bon groupe....


----------



## Burzum (27 Octobre 2005)




----------



## Pitch/fork/work (27 Octobre 2005)

*Titre* : Objects In The Mirror Are Closer Than They Appear/No=fear
*Album* : Silence Kit
*Groupe* : Silence KIt


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2005)

pour bien démarrer la journée...


----------



## bompi (27 Octobre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir, je fais que dans le tout neuf



Woaaahhh ! la dégaine des types ... Ça fait peur un tel objet. 
Snifff snifff ??? Mais, ça sent le patchouli ....

Allez, soyons sérieux : on commence en douceur [il vaut mieux, je suis de mauvais poil d'avoir encore une journée à passer avec certains gros lourds] avec "Sulphur" de Scanner.


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (27 Octobre 2005)

passenger66 a dit:
			
		

> pour bien démarrer la journée...



je crois que ça démarre par "Garbage Man":style: 

45t Trés trés rare, avec "TV set" en faceB:rateau:


----------



## MrStone (27 Octobre 2005)

Ce matin variante bus :


----------



## Berthold (27 Octobre 2005)

Du bon, du gros, du gras...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (27 Octobre 2005)

Petit mix de ben Watt d'Everything but a girl....:style:


----------



## y&b (27 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Hype 'n cool 'n rich...
> :love: :love:



Wahouuuu  :love: :love: :love: 

  

Ben pour moi c'est plus trad!


----------



## WebOliver (27 Octobre 2005)

_Le ours_, Jérémie Kisling.


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Octobre 2005)

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (27 Octobre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Petit mix de ben Watt d'Everything but a girl....:style:




Ben Watt & Robert Wyatt  encore un bijou


----------



## Fondug (27 Octobre 2005)

Plutôt old school aujourd'hui...






Je sens que ça va finir avec le projet d'alain parson...


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Octobre 2005)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

>





:love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Je sens que ça va finir avec le projet d'alain parson...



excellent choix.

pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, je conseille celui-ci qui est fabuleux  (bien que remixé et la partie guitare refaite un peu différement que sur le vinyle dans la version CD...)


----------



## ginette107 (27 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais surtout a l'epoque des
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah tiens si je les écoutais      , ça fait longtemps


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2005)

début d'apm tranquille, tranquille...


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Octobre 2005)

Aujourd'hui...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (27 Octobre 2005)

:love:"Blonde On Blonde":love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Octobre 2005)

​


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (27 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Funki porcini..._



On est loin de Jeanne Moreau


----------



## y&b (27 Octobre 2005)

irremplaçable et indispensable ....


----------



## richard-deux (27 Octobre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> irremplaçable et indispensable ....



Très bon album. 

Puis, autre album conceptuel de Gainsbourg:






En revanche, j'ai réécouté "You're Under Arrest" et je me suis dit qu'il a très très mal vieilli cet album.:mouais:


----------



## y&b (27 Octobre 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Très bon album.
> 
> Puis, autre album conceptuel de Gainsbourg:
> 
> ...


C'est celui que j'ai écouté juste avant ..... (Melody N.)
Et je suis d'accord avec toi : "You're under arrest ... cause your're not the best"


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2005)

Retour aux sources: V.U. avec le sublime, l'exquis Venus In Furs :style:


----------



## samoussa (27 Octobre 2005)

Totalement sublime...de A à Z mais là, même la pochette est un chef d'oeuvre...visez le regard, les lunettes noires, le T.shirt triumphe


----------



## jahrom (27 Octobre 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> En revanche, j'ai réécouté "You're Under Arrest" et je me suis dit qu'il a très très mal vieilli cet album.:mouais:



 mal vieilli !!! Dans ce cas ce sont toutes les années 80 qui ont mal vieillies.

Pour ce rendre compte de la qualité des titres de "You're under arrest" il faut les réécouter en live dans le zenith de Gainsbourg... (Five easy pisseuses, Gloomy sunday,...:love: )


----------



## steinway (27 Octobre 2005)

Gould


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Octobre 2005)

Ce n'es pas mon album p&#233;f&#233;r&#233;, mais il est quand m&#234;me bien




:love:


----------



## KARL40 (27 Octobre 2005)

"Oh sombra !" d'ELECTRELANE, version live .... J'en frissonne encore :rose: 

Et puis on va continuer un drôle de punk rock


----------



## KARL40 (27 Octobre 2005)

A noter un numéro Hors Série de la revue "Magic" (sorti le 31 octobre) consacré à "Factory records"  sera vendu avec le magnifique DVD du film "24 hour Party People".
A priori le prix serait de 20 Euros (pas très rock'n'roll donc) mais bon ...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (27 Octobre 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> "Oh sombra !" d'ELECTRELANE, version live .... J'en frissonne encore :rose:
> 
> Et puis on va continuer un drôle de punk rock



Bon choix que ce Silver Mt Zion  

Acheté ce jour 






Pas encore bien écouté mais déjà un bon point le prix est rock'n roll : 10,82¤  

Karl, j'avais en tête la date du 18 octobre car j'avais bien lu ton message sur i(pod)generation


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (27 Octobre 2005)

Un peu mais pas trop.... ça vire vite au dark...


----------



## samoussa (27 Octobre 2005)

Ah puis oui, y'a ça aussi


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (27 Octobre 2005)

Pffff que du mauvais   !


----------



## samoussa (27 Octobre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Pffff que du mauvais   !


???......??


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (27 Octobre 2005)

.......ben humour...  ,mince, faut prévenir quand on fait du 2ème degré ?  :rateau:


----------



## bompi (27 Octobre 2005)

Je ne dirais jamais que Coltrane, c'est mauvais.
Par contre que j'y suis allergique, &#231;a oui  De toutes fa&#231;ons j'ai du mal avec le saxo en g&#233;n&#233;ral.

Je serais plut&#244;t :


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (28 Octobre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> De toutes façons j'ai du mal avec le saxo en général.



// +mode CCGQAPLS

Pendons le haut et court ! Pendons le haut et court ! Pendons le haut et court !

C'etait un message du Comite Contre les Gens Qui n'Aiment Pas Le Saxophone.

// -mode CCGQAPLS


Non, c'est rien ... ca va passer ... c'est juste que mon Sax' me manque ...


----------



## Berthold (28 Octobre 2005)

Comment &#231;a, &#171; _vieux barbu_ &#187; ? Et alors ? 






Et si j'aime la harpe celtique, quoi ?

Pis d'abord, les jeunots avec leurs grattes &#224; 100 &#224; l'heure, peuvent s'accrocher avec _Caitlin triall_, tiens !


----------



## samoussa (28 Octobre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> .......ben humour...  ,mince, faut prévenir quand on fait du 2ème degré ?  :rateau:


Passé 22 heures rien je comprends plus.  
ce matin j'écoute the man in black


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (28 Octobre 2005)

http://www.nissanusa.com/ztour/video.html?image=/ztour/details/devo_10252002/images/video/v1.mov&caption=Devo%20@%20Civic%20Center,%20San%20Francisco


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Octobre 2005)

Architecture in Helsinki


----------



## richard-deux (28 Octobre 2005)

En ce moment:

Broken Social Scene.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Octobre 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment:
> 
> Broken Social Scene.



c'est quel genre ?


----------



## bompi (28 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ]Slug a dit:
			
		

> // +mode CCGQAPLS
> 
> Pendons le haut et court ! Pendons le haut et court ! Pendons le haut et court !
> 
> ...



Ah non ! Le vendredi, c'est casual day ... alors pas de cravate (de chanvre ou d'autre chose ...)


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (28 Octobre 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Comment ça, « _vieux barbu_ » ? Et alors ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oui il a eu période assez rock lui aussi....!?


----------



## Fondug (28 Octobre 2005)

C't'aprem dans la caisse, on va s'faire un truc cool pour la route, Geoffrey Oryema, ça glisse


----------



## richard-deux (28 Octobre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> c'est quel genre ?



Quel genre? 

L'album mélange différentes sonorités.
Il y a des chansons pop, d'autres un peu plus rock et d'autres instrumentales.

Le chant est soit masculin soit féminin.

Je n'arrive pas à trouver une ressemblance avec un autre groupe (à ma connaissance).

Je te répondrais Pop.


----------



## Patamach (28 Octobre 2005)

Un petit coup dans les retros ce matin avec un classique: My Bloody Valentine


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Octobre 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Quel genre?
> 
> L'album mélange différentes sonorités.
> Il y a des chansons pop, d'autres un peu plus rock et d'autres instrumentales.
> ...



J'ai lu entre autres participations celle de Do Make Say Think qui n'est pas très pop


----------



## Patamach (28 Octobre 2005)

Et un disque plus récent mais non moins intéressant: Black Dice


----------



## richard-deux (28 Octobre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> J'ai lu entre autres participations celle de Do Make Say Think qui n'est pas très pop



L'album a même des sonorités éléctros.

J'ai vraiment du mal à te définir le genre.

A découvrir. 

En +, l'album est en écoute sur iTMS.
Bon, c'est vrai que 30' c'est peu mais tu peux peut-être te faire une petite idée.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Octobre 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> L'album a même des sonorités éléctros.
> 
> J'ai vraiment du mal à te définir le genre.
> 
> ...



Vu les participations de membres de Metric, Stars, Do Make Say Think et  de la chanteuse de Feist, je comprends ta difficulté


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (28 Octobre 2005)

Everybody Get UP !!!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> http://www.nissanusa.com/ztour/video.html?image=/ztour/details/devo_10252002/images/video/v1.mov&caption=Devo%20@%20Civic%20Center,%20San%20Francisco



Execellent  

J'en était resté sur celui-là: 





... Satisfaction:rateau:


----------



## bompi (28 Octobre 2005)

passenger66 a dit:
			
		

> Execellent
> 
> J'en était resté sur celui-là:
> 
> ...


Ça fait un moment ...  [pour tout dire, ceci ne nous rajeunit pas, sapristi !]

À noter que Mark Mothersbaugh semble le plus actif des membres du groupe, avec des musiques de films de jeux vidéos à son actif.

[Je voulais bouler KidBoojiBoy mais j'peux pas : le coeur y est, cependant]

Je reprends Scanner, ces derniers temps. Un bien "sympa" dégotté sur l'iTMS :
Scanner + Tonne "Sound Polaroids"





Toujours un côté inquiétant. Une sorte de "Theme for great cities" d'après le 11 septembre ... très XXIe siècle en définitive, l'ambiance [genre coincé entre anthrax, grippe aviaire, mollah atomique et évangéliste survolté].

Ça rigole, quoi ...


----------



## KARL40 (28 Octobre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Bon choix que ce Silver Mt Zion
> 
> Acheté ce jour
> 
> ...


 
Les voies du marketing étant impénétrables .....  

Je compte le prende ce week-end également  

Sinon là j'écoute la sonnerie du téléphone ... Il parait qu'il faut décrocher pour qu'elle s'arrête ..... Pourtant, avec un peu de patience, elle s'arrête toute seule !


----------



## MrStone (28 Octobre 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> //snip//
> 
> Sinon l&#224; j'&#233;coute la sonnerie du t&#233;l&#233;phone ... Il parait qu'il faut d&#233;crocher pour qu'elle s'arr&#234;te ..... Pourtant, avec un peu de patience, elle s'arr&#234;te toute seule !



[interm&#232;de]
Grumly, l'ours qui pourrait quand m&#234;me r&#233;podnre au t&#233;l&#233;phone
[/interm&#232;de]








Vus hier soir, c'&#233;tait bien :style:


----------



## macarel (28 Octobre 2005)

J'ai regardé tracks sur Arté hier soir.
Dans le réportage sur le mec qui faisait des vidéos (très bien d'ailleurs), il y avait un exemple d'un de ses vidéos avec da la musique assez rock (guitare électrique très bien). J'ai cherché un peu sur son site,(Dan-O-Rama.com) mais à part Madonna et quelques autres (Cher, Orgy etc, pas de traces de ce clip et donc de cette musique. Quelqu'un d'entre vous sais peut être? Je sais que ma description est un peu vague, mais bon.......:rose:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (28 Octobre 2005)

Quand on s'amuse avec un sampler et une bo&#238;te &#224; rythme... 







			
				MrStone a dit:
			
		

> [interm&#232;de]
> Grumly, l'ours qui pourrait quand m&#234;me r&#233;podnre au t&#233;l&#233;phone
> [/interm&#232;de]
> 
> ...


[interm&#232;de BIS] Grumly, l'ours qui a de vagues notions d'informatique ! [/interm&#232;de BIS]


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Octobre 2005)

*Plaid remixes*
ce groupe monumental et cultissime de la musique &#233;lectronique revisit&#233; sur un double CD par une pl&#233;thore d'artistes divers et vari&#233;s comme Unkle, Nicolette, Bjork, Goldfrapp, Grandmaster Flash, etc.

Une pure perle musicale.
Grand moment de jouissance pour mes feuilles.



:love:


----------



## MrStone (28 Octobre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Quand on s'amuse avec un sampler et une boîte à rythme...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aparté : t'as un 'vrai' Grumly toi ??? :love:


----------



## Fluocaril (28 Octobre 2005)

*BobMarley NoWomanNoCry70 



*


----------



## Patamach (28 Octobre 2005)




----------



## Patamach (28 Octobre 2005)

Ca rigole dans la famille de l'electro.
Un grand disque sous estimé


----------



## la(n)guille (28 Octobre 2005)

un mix de Damian Lazarus : suck my deck


----------



## BigEdison (28 Octobre 2005)

Salut à tous,
Moi pour ma part j'écouté le live d'Aynsley Lister....Blues powaaaa
Y a pas de fan de blues ici ?

@+


----------



## la(n)guille (28 Octobre 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> [intermède]
> ....
> 
> 
> ...



pourtant, on m'a dit, lors d'un de leur dernier passage à Paris, que ça devenait un peu lassant, leurs guignolades post-guitarreux(se)... Un peu comme si ils ne voulaient pas vieillir, mais sans trouver de renouvellement dans leur jeu de scène...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (28 Octobre 2005)

BigEdison a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> Moi pour ma part j'écouté le live d'Aynsley Lister....Blues powaaaa
> Y a pas de fan de blues ici ?
> 
> @+


Présent... !
(Ton avatar ça serait pas S R Vaughan?)


----------



## Patamach (28 Octobre 2005)

BigEdison a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> Moi pour ma part j'écouté le live d'Aynsley Lister....Blues powaaaa
> Y a pas de fan de blues ici ?
> 
> @+



Si des disques comme celui-là
mais peut on vraiment parlé de blues ...


----------



## BigEdison (28 Octobre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> (Ton avatar ça serait pas S R Vaughan?)



Héhé


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Octobre 2005)




----------



## Patamach (28 Octobre 2005)

BigEdison a dit:
			
		

> Héhé



Tiens c marrant BigEd on est né le même jour.
Mais pas la même année 
Bon anniv


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2005)

BigEdison a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> Moi pour ma part j'écouté le live d'Aynsley Lister....Blues powaaaa
> Y a pas de fan de blues ici ?









Si avec ça on parle de blues, alors j'adoooore!:love: :love: :love:


----------



## MrStone (28 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> pourtant, on m'a dit, lors d'un de leur dernier passage à Paris, que ça devenait un peu lassant, leurs guignolades post-guitarreux(se)... Un peu comme si ils ne voulaient pas vieillir, mais sans trouver de renouvellement dans leur jeu de scène...



Ben c'est une affaire de goûts avant tout.  
Moi ça me fait toujours marrer de voir Thurston Moore en grand échalas de 16 ans en train de sauter du haut de son ampli, faire des pirouettes avec sa guitare, se jeter dans le public, et j'en passe...

Beaucoup de quadras ont perdu cette pêche... pas tous certes, Dave Grohl en tête, mais quand même la plupart. Avec SY on peut certes reprocher que leur musique est "toujours pareil" quand on ne s'y intéresse pas. Si on y regarde de plus près c'est évidemment complétement faux. 
Et n'empêche que quand ils attaquent Teenage Riot moi ça me fout la patate :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Octobre 2005)




----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (28 Octobre 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est une affaire de goûts avant tout.
> Moi ça me fait toujours marrer de voir Thurston Moore en grand échalas de 16 ans en train de sauter du haut de son ampli, faire des pirouettes avec sa guitare, se jeter dans le public, et j'en passe...
> 
> Beaucoup de quadras ont perdu cette pêche... pas tous certes, Dave Grohl en tête, mais quand même la plupart. Avec SY on peut certes reprocher que leur musique est "toujours pareil" quand on ne s'y intéresse pas. Si on y regarde de plus près c'est évidemment complétement faux.
> Et n'empêche que quand ils attaquent Teenage Riot moi ça me fout la patate :love:


Aaah clair... Dave Grohl en forme !  Ya qu'à écouter l' intro de batterie sur le morceau "Song For the Dead" (QOTSA) .... flippant !!!


----------



## la(n)guille (28 Octobre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Aaah clair... Dave Grohl en forme !  Ya qu'à écouter l' intro de batterie sur le morceau "Song For the Dead" (QOTSA) .... flippant !!!



ce n'est pas à la musique que je pensais, je n'ai aucun doute sur les qualités du groupe, et chaque album apporte son lot de nouveauté et de création, ce qui devrait d'ailleurs donner l'exemple à quelques groupes qui, eux, feraient mieux de s'arréter..., mais c'était bien quant aux prestations scéniques de ces derniers que j'avais un doute, tu l'as levé, merci...

PS : il paraît que Radiohead doit faire la musique du prochain Harry Potter, quelqu'un peut il me le confirmer?

parce que, si oui, je vais être obligé de jeter tout ce que j'ai d'eux et ça me fait quand même un peu de peine..


----------



## steinway (28 Octobre 2005)

Ray Charles


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Octobre 2005)




----------



## le_magi61 (28 Octobre 2005)

Je vais casser l'ambiance mais :


----------



## Nobody (28 Octobre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je vais casser l'ambiance mais :


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Octobre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## N°6 (28 Octobre 2005)

Drops & Kicks de 22-Pistepirkko, en avant goût du concert ce soir à Riom :love:


----------



## macarel (28 Octobre 2005)

passenger66 a dit:
			
		

> Si avec ça on parle de blues, alors j'adoooore!:love: :love: :love:


Je rajouterai ça, et je tire la même conclusion (juste des exemples hein)
:love: :love:


----------



## Nobody (28 Octobre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

>


 
Oui, m'sieur. Je l'ai mérité, m'sieur. Je l'ferai plus m'sieur. Enlevez votre doigt de mon nez, m'sieur.

:rose: :rateau:


----------



## KARL40 (28 Octobre 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Et n'empêche que quand ils attaquent Teenage Riot moi ça me fout la patate :love:


 
C'est bien vrai ça :love: 

Si autant de "groupes de jeunes" pourraient l'être autant qu'eux à leurs âges, eh bien on pourrait l'avoir cette "teenage riot"


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Octobre 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien vrai ça :love:
> 
> Si autant de "groupes de jeunes" pourraient l'être autant qu'eux à leurs âges, eh bien on pourrait l'avoir cette "teenage riot"



Un nostalgique de la guerre des boutons


----------



## KARL40 (28 Octobre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Un nostalgique de la guerre des boutons


 
  

Attends que je te rattrape pour te donner un coup de canne ! 

:rateau:


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Octobre 2005)

Aujourd'hui.


----------



## Avril-VII (28 Octobre 2005)




----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (28 Octobre 2005)

Opossum "Japanese Tourist"


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Octobre 2005)

Sur France Musique,le groupe Quest ,reformé:
Emission préparée et présentée par Claude Carrière.
Concert donné le 27 octobre 2005 au Sunside, Paris.

Avec Dave Liebman, saxophone
Richard Beirach, piano
Ron McClure, contrebasse
Billy Hart, batterie

CA ,C'EST DE LA MUSIQUE!


----------



## bompi (29 Octobre 2005)

L&#224;, c'est une _playlist_, avec de la vraie musique dedans et, plus pr&#233;cis&#233;ment, apr&#232;s deux morceaux d'un disque de Buscemi "Camino Real"





on est pass&#233; hardiment &#224; Jon Hassell "Maarifa Street"





et on a encha&#238;n&#233; sur Kraftwerk "Electric Caf&#233;" (en l'occurrence le beau "Techno Pop")





puis sur Aphex Twin "Windowlicker" (sluuuuuuurppp !!)


----------



## y&b (29 Octobre 2005)

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (29 Octobre 2005)

Bill Withers "Ain't no sunshine"


----------



## juju palavas (29 Octobre 2005)

lady Grinning Soul	David Bowie	Aladdin Sane	et	Best of Bowie


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (29 Octobre 2005)

david f&#233;licite le groupe du futur en 1978...


----------



## IceandFire (29 Octobre 2005)

Inxs best of et la bo of jackie brown


----------



## y&b (29 Octobre 2005)

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## IceandFire (29 Octobre 2005)

Stereolab Best Of Made In Me :d :love:


----------



## la(n)guille (29 Octobre 2005)

et ça, c'est pas de la balle, ça...     






le premier morceau, de patrick chardronnet, mixé par martin Landsky.... ayaayyyee...:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Burzum (29 Octobre 2005)

Manu Le Malin
biomechanik - the final chapter


----------



## squarepusher (29 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> et &#231;a, c'est pas de la balle, &#231;a...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




pas encore &#233;cout&#233; mais &#231;a doit &#234;tre du tr&#233;s bon ....

Detroit Grand Pubahs la semaine prochaine &#224; Pau bordel j'en reviens toujours pas !


----------



## la(n)guille (29 Octobre 2005)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> pas encore écouté mais ça doit être du trés bon ....
> 
> Detroit Grand Pubahs la semaine prochaine à Pau bordel j'en reviens toujours pas !



et juste avant une petite session dans les vagues, un avant goût du bonheur...


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Octobre 2005)

Aujourd'hui.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2005)

Tosca, entre Kruder &  Dorfmeister et Funky Porcini (merci Roberto, je ne connaissais pas  ) afin de relancer la machine en douceur...


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Octobre 2005)

"Can't help loving that man of mine" - Bj&#246;rk sur l'album jazzy Gling-Gl&#242; :love:


----------



## Tangi (29 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour ...


Une pure merveille :


*Broken social scene* (You forgot it in people) :






...


----------



## IceandFire (29 Octobre 2005)




----------



## richard-deux (29 Octobre 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> lady Grinning Soul	David Bowie	Aladdin Sane	et	Best of Bowie


Très bon choix. 

Et hop, je lance iTunes et m'écoute Aladdin Sane.






:love:


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Octobre 2005)

sooooo goooooooood :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Octobre 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> sooooo goooooooood :love:



Ouais... Et dire que la seule fois ou j'ai failli les voir sur scène, à Marseille (85 ou 86, je crois...) le concert avait été annulé...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> sooooo goooooooood :love:


 :style: 

Apr&#232;s le "Romeo's Distress" un petit "Stigmata Martyr" s'impose presque...


----------



## IceandFire (29 Octobre 2005)

on voit pas ... .... :love:


----------



## macarel (29 Octobre 2005)

pour une soirée tranquille, un peu d'épices afghanes, et un peu de musique planante


----------



## IceandFire (29 Octobre 2005)

bertrand burgalat...


----------



## MACcossinelle (29 Octobre 2005)

Là...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2005)

Elle adore le noir...:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Ti'punch (30 Octobre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

>



on se remet ça parcequ'ils le valent bien    :love:


----------



## Freelancer (30 Octobre 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> "Can't help loving that man of mine" - Björk sur l'album jazzy Gling-Glò :love:



et _Í Dansi Med Thér_, la reprise plutôt agitée de Sway :love: :love: :love:
Là, c'est Dinah Washington avec _Mad About The Boy_ :love: :love:

Un petit Beatles après, genre _Something_ :love:


----------



## Ti'punch (30 Octobre 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2005)

dans les rétros!


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Octobre 2005)




----------



## IceandFire (30 Octobre 2005)

yabon bjork  :d :love: ...


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (30 Octobre 2005)

au centre de la soirée, des sons harmonieux, vifs, colorés des impulsions de leurs instruments, Swayzac fait entendre ses compositions.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (30 Octobre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

>



superbe !!
:love: 

version française,pas mal non plus :


----------



## Berthold (30 Octobre 2005)

Quelqu'un sait-il pour quelle(s) raison(s) l'ami Jacques ne les a pas sortis regroupés en double album ?
(Enfin bon c'est pas grave.)


----------



## Burzum (30 Octobre 2005)




----------



## Burzum (30 Octobre 2005)




----------



## Ti'punch (30 Octobre 2005)




----------



## GlobalCut (30 Octobre 2005)

Ca faisait longtemps :sleep:


----------



## squarepusher (30 Octobre 2005)

Kompakt Total 6






le morceau de The Modernist n'arrète plus de tourner :love:


----------



## Ti'punch (30 Octobre 2005)




----------



## Burzum (30 Octobre 2005)




----------



## Mobyduck (30 Octobre 2005)

Aujourd'hui.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (30 Octobre 2005)

Comme c'est mimi :love:

http://www.cube-creative.fr/site/html/nt/nt_lc/akoa_hd.html


----------



## Ti'punch (30 Octobre 2005)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (30 Octobre 2005)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

>



j'adore ton lapin burzum ,dans ta signature !
:love:


----------



## IceandFire (30 Octobre 2005)

l'excellent jack johnson :love:  ...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (30 Octobre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> l'excellent jack johnson :love:  ...



le coffret de Miles Davis?
je l'ai ,g&#233;nial!






en ce moment 

http://forums.macg.co/galerie/showphoto.php/photo/1965/size/big/ppuser/2471


----------



## IceandFire (30 Octobre 2005)

euh non plutot &#231;a : http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewAlbum?id=50108574&s=143442


----------



## lumai (30 Octobre 2005)

Retour aux N&#233;gresses Vertes : Zobi La Mouche !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (30 Octobre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> euh non plutot ça : http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewAlbum?id=50108574&s=143442



ah bon ,connais pas ...Jack Johnson,C'était un boxeur ,auquel Miles Davis a rendu hommage ,au début des années 70 ...


http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewAlbum?playlistId=18035021&s=143442&i=18035019


----------



## ikiki (30 Octobre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Retour aux Négresses Vertes : Zobi La Mouche !



:love:      



Sinon un p'tit groupe français qui fait du rock "énervé", un peu et pas tant que ça...
www.lik-id.org


----------



## Avril-VII (31 Octobre 2005)

Comme tous les dimanches soirs sur Europe 1 de 23H30 à 1H :
"Pour ceux qui aimant le jazz" présenté par Thierry Lecamp.

Je dois avouer  qu'auparavant, j'avais déjà entendu parler du jazz, je savais ce que s'était, mais cette émission à réussi à m'intreresser et j'aime maintenant écouter un peu de jazz le dimanche soir alors que je n'arrive pas à dormir .


----------



## richard-deux (31 Octobre 2005)

En ce moment:







Rufus Wainwright-Poses

​


----------



## Patamach (31 Octobre 2005)




----------



## Ti'punch (31 Octobre 2005)




----------



## richard-deux (31 Octobre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

>



Très bon album même si je préfère celui-ci:
 






 :style:


----------



## Modern__Thing (31 Octobre 2005)

Bon, vous allez me dire que je fais pas original mais je l'ecoute pour me faire une opinion hein    "Hung up" de Madonna... 

Dommage que ce soit une reprise et si peu original...


----------



## richard-deux (31 Octobre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> euh non plutot ça : http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewAlbum?id=50108574&s=143442



Bizarre, je n'arrive pas à me connecter à ITMS.:hein:


----------



## meldon (31 Octobre 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Bizarre, je n'arrive pas à me connecter à ITMS.:hein:



Désolé pour le HS, on fait comment pour faire un lien vers un titre ou un artiste de l'ITMS?? 

Encore pardon


----------



## richard-deux (31 Octobre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Désolé pour le HS, on fait comment pour faire un lien vers un titre ou un artiste de l'ITMS??
> 
> Encore pardon



Lorsque tu es sur ITMS, il suffit de te rendre sur la chanson que tu veux puis ctrl+clique et "copier l'adresse l'URL de l'ITMS".


----------



## meldon (31 Octobre 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Lorsque tu es sur ITMS, il suffit de te rendre sur la chanson que tu veux puis ctrl+clique et "copier l'adresse l'URL de l'ITMS".



  Tout bête quoi!


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2005)

Now  :style: 

http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewAlbum?id=3023452&s=143442


----------



## Mobyduck (31 Octobre 2005)

Aujourd'hui


----------



## Ti'punch (31 Octobre 2005)




----------



## lumai (31 Octobre 2005)

Premi&#232;re &#233;coute de l'album en entier... :love:
Et pas mal d'autres s'annoncent !


----------



## Burzum (31 Octobre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> j'adore ton lapin burzum ,dans ta signature !
> :love:



Merci... libre à ceux qui veulent de le copier et de l'insérer dans leur signature.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2005)

devandra banhart...

:love:  
trop biennnnn


----------



## Freelancer (31 Octobre 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Bon, vous allez me dire que je fais pas original mais je l'ecoute pour me faire une opinion hein    "Hung up" de Madonna...
> 
> Dommage que ce soit une reprise et si peu original...



tout comme la demoiselle  m&#234;me si j'aime bien ce genre de chanson sans v&#233;ritable int&#234;ret (un sample &#233;norme, un texte comment dire...   l&#233;ger... ). Est-ce que j'aurais achet&#233; le morceau sur l'iTms si &#231;a n'avait pas &#233;t&#233; Madonna?  mais bon, c'est mignon, frais, l&#233;ger, &#231;a passe le temps :love: :love: :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Octobre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> ... mais bon, c'est mignon, frais, léger, ça passe le temps :love: :love: :love:



Ouais... Un peu comme éplucher des lègumes pour la soupe, quoi...


----------



## Freelancer (31 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ouais... Un peu comme éplucher des lègumes pour la soupe, quoi...



Certes   
Néanmoins, le site popjustice a livré une interview plutôt intéressante du producteur de l'album, Stuart Price (les rythmes digitales, zoot woman, thin white duke). et c'est ici


----------



## Sydney Bristow (31 Octobre 2005)

enfin ce CD de Brisa Roch&#233; sur blue note !

quelques mots :
Brisa Roch&#233; : entre Bj&#246;rk et PJ Harvey

Rep&#233;r&#233;e par le mythique label Blue Note pour ses talents de chanteuse de jazz, Brisa Roch&#233;, californienne et rockeuse dans l'&#226;me a d&#233;barqu&#233; le 17 octobre avec son joli minois et sa guitare pour un premier album : "The Chase".
pas mal du tout ,la miss !






elle est sur iTunes :
http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewAlbum?playlistId=81446354&s=143442&i=81446299

je temp&#232;re les notes ci dessus ,glann&#233;e sur le net:
le site web de miss Brisa( http://perso.wanadoo.fr/brisa-roche/) indique qu'avant cet album ,il y en eu un autre, pas sur le label blue note, mais qui &#233;tait du jazz ,contrairement a celui ci...elle y chante des standards ,en particulier de Billie Holliday...
je dirai pour ma part que sa voix vient de Billie Holliday,tout comme une autre chanteuse en vogue actuellement ,Madelaine Peyroux...


----------



## IceandFire (31 Octobre 2005)

vais &#233;cout&#233; &#231;a sur l'itms  ... :love:


----------



## IceandFire (1 Novembre 2005)

excellent groupe suisse manana, d&#233;couvert sur la B.O du jeu fifa 2005...:love: comme quoi !!!  ...
tr&#232;s pop un peu dans le style coldplay... leur site : http://optimistic.ch/#
dispo sur l'itms


----------



## puregeof (1 Novembre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> devandra banhart...
> 
> :love:
> trop biennnnn




 :love:  :love: 
trop bien en effet.

Pour l'instant en ce qui me concerne c'est ça :







Y'avait longtemps que je ne l'avais plus écouté mais çet album me plaît toujours autant


----------



## puregeof (1 Novembre 2005)

J'ai parfois l'impression d'être tout seul sur ce fil, mais qu'importe  
Je suis loin d'aimer Vincent delerm. En général il m'emmerde, mais là je viens d'entendre "Le baiser Modiano" et ça m'a parlé. L'heure tardive sans doute.


----------



## Warflo (1 Novembre 2005)

Debout sur le Zinc...




Texte sympa et musique entrainante , que du bon sa


----------



## puregeof (1 Novembre 2005)

Bon je suis toujours seul  
Vous saviez qu'avant d'être révélé en France par Bertrand Blier et de passer chez Drucker et Fogiel Arno était leader du groupe punk "TC Matic" ?
Je viens de réentendre "Putain Putain" et c'est vachement bien  Idem pour "Elle adore le noir pour sortir le soir" :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2005)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Debout sur le Zinc...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



L'homme à tue-tête : "moi c'est la femme qui me nourrit 
J'aime sa tête j'adore ses seins et dans mon lit 
Quand elle me regarde, me dit qu'elle m'aime aussi, 
Elle me remplit de réponses, moi qui ne sais dire que oui"

:love:


----------



## Warflo (1 Novembre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> L'homme &#224; tue-t&#234;te : "moi c'est la femme qui me nourrit
> J'aime sa t&#234;te j'adore ses seins et dans mon lit
> Quand elle me regarde, me dit qu'elle m'aime aussi,
> Elle me remplit de r&#233;ponses, moi qui ne sais dire que oui"
> ...


"Quelques centim&#232;tres plus tard quand il projette 
Etre pompier vulcanologue dans son assiette 
Qui en rigole, qui le prend dans ses bras 
Le monde entier s&#233;duit, tout l'univers est l&#224;" 

Arf leur 2&#233;me album est trop beau , et le troisi&#233;me....une tuerie.Il y a juste le premier que je suis pas arriv&#233;e a me procurer mais il me le faut!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2005)

puregeof a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de réentendre "Putain Putain" et c'est vachement bien  Idem pour "Elle adore le noir pour sortir le soir" :love:



P*** de bon choix  
TC Matic..., vus en 83 ou 84 au frisson à fribourg (suisse). Ben ça me rajeunit pas tout ça :sick:


----------



## Burzum (1 Novembre 2005)




----------



## FANREM (1 Novembre 2005)

Je vous ai dit deja (il y a de cela pas mal de temps) tout le bien que je pense de ce groupe, alors, maintenant que le Cd est sorti, et qu'ils commencent a émerger (ouverture de Rock en Seine, et présence aux Inrocks dimanche), c'est le moment de vous rendre compte que la (jolie) Marie Charlotte Cooper et son amoureux de guitariste sont vraiment pas mal

Juste pour debuter ecoutez Oh Yeah. Ca ne revolutionne rien, mais c'est très plaisant :love:


----------



## mado (1 Novembre 2005)

Pour un changement d'univers... Un petit tour chez les sisters de Cocorosie 








mais je préfère l_a maison de mes rêves_, leur premier album.


----------



## lumai (1 Novembre 2005)

Apr&#232;s-midi tranquille avec le dernier dEus, Pocket Revolution :love:


----------



## teo (1 Novembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Après-midi tranquille avec le dernier dEus, Pocket Revolution :love:



Mes oreilles en sont encore bouchées 

Sinon préparation du déj' avec le Caravane de Raphaël, dernier achat du frérot. Tranquille.

C'est pas ma super tasse de thé, mais ça passe bien.


----------



## richard-deux (1 Novembre 2005)

En ce moment: Danny Michel


----------



## IceandFire (1 Novembre 2005)

THE ORGAN...  :love: ....


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Novembre 2005)

Aujourd'hui.


----------



## puregeof (1 Novembre 2005)

Loin d'être un super album, mais le morceau Bring Me The Disco King sur Reality de Bowie me fait à chaque fois sentir des millions de petits papillons s'agiter sous mon épiderme. C'est grand.


----------



## IceandFire (1 Novembre 2005)

calexico  ...


----------



## mado (1 Novembre 2005)

A propos de voix qui font frissonner  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Novembre 2005)

*Inaudible*
insoutenable, excellent !





:love:


----------



## lumai (1 Novembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> A propos de voix qui font frissonner  :love:


Oui ! Il est magnifique ce double live !  :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Novembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Mes oreilles en sont encore bouchées
> 
> Sinon préparation du déj' avec le Caravane de Raphaël, dernier achat du frérot. Tranquille.
> 
> C'est pas ma super tasse de thé, mais ça passe bien.



Cool ta signature    :mouais: :sleep:


----------



## IceandFire (1 Novembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Oui ! Il est magnifique ce double live !  :love:




oh que voui Carole ; :love:


----------



## KARL40 (1 Novembre 2005)

Je viens (enfin) de sortir de mon lit pour cause de petite grippe  

Alors on se remet doucement avec un concert accoustique des QUEENS OF THE STONE AGE à Berlin ...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2005)

Bowie,  Heroes bien sûr. A noter qu'il en a fait une version berlinoise "Helden" en 77 qui mérites le détour


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Novembre 2005)

pour public averti


----------



## totoffff (1 Novembre 2005)

Comme je vous aime beaucoup je vous donne le lien ultime pour de la radio sans pub.

Non non ne me remerciez pas, ça ma fais plaisir

Je vous laisse j'ai les chevilles qui enflent.

http://www.monkeyradio.org/

Cliquez sur groove 128kbit en haut puis double clique sur le fichier téléchargé itunes fait le reste.

@+


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Novembre 2005)

laissez tomber ces conneries et ecoutez fantomas, bordel!
puisqu'on vous le dit depuis le debut...


----------



## Kreck (1 Novembre 2005)

passenger66 a dit:
			
		

> Bowie,  Heroes bien sûr. A noter qu'il en a fait une version berlinoise "Helden" en 77 qui mérites le détour



Et la version française ?
"Moi, je souhaiterais que tou (bah oui, avec l'accent)  nages
comme les dauphins, les dauphins savent nager"
"On pourra être héros pour jouste oune journée"
C'est ma préférée mais elle a disparu du commerce en même temps que le vinyle, je crois bien


----------



## Ti'punch (1 Novembre 2005)




----------



## Kreck (1 Novembre 2005)

Allez, un petit Sad Punk avant d'aller au dodo


----------



## MACcossinelle (2 Novembre 2005)

*Là...:love:

* *



*​


----------



## Stargazer (2 Novembre 2005)

L&#224; c'est love buzz de Nirvana sur l'album Bleach ! :love:


----------



## Ti'punch (2 Novembre 2005)




----------



## y&b (2 Novembre 2005)

Peut être un peu sur-médiatisé à l'époque de la sortie de cet album, mais ce garçon à réellement du talent


----------



## Ti'punch (2 Novembre 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2005)

The Hollow Men, en boucle


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (2 Novembre 2005)

The Flowerpot Men, "Beat City" ..


----------



## IceandFire (2 Novembre 2005)

cocteau twins :love:


----------



## IceandFire (2 Novembre 2005)

ah guy chadwick je t'aime :love:  ....


----------



## Berthold (2 Novembre 2005)

Je d&#233;couvre. Pas mal... J'aime bien la plus m&#233;diatis&#233;e, _Et si en plus y'a personne._


----------



## IceandFire (2 Novembre 2005)

la photo de paolo roversi l'arrange pas le pauvre souchon.... 
il &#224; pris un s&#233;rieux cou de vieux  cou et coup  .... hahahahaha


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2005)

The Ballad Of Candy Valentine :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Berthold (2 Novembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> la photo de paolo roversi l'arrange pas le pauvre souchon....
> il à pris un sérieux cou de vieux  cou et coup  .... hahahahaha


Il me semble que son surnom c'est La Souche : je ne sais pas pourquoi, je trouve que ça lui va bien.


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Novembre 2005)

Aujourd'hui


----------



## MrStone (2 Novembre 2005)

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2005)

...The Passenger, évidemment! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## kisco (2 Novembre 2005)

passenger66 a dit:
			
		

> ...The Passenger, évidemment! :love: :love: :love:


beau ça ! 






snif, leur dernier concert... :hein:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (2 Novembre 2005)

Harry Nilsson : "Put the Lime in the Coconut" :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Novembre 2005)

​


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2005)

Opeth - Ghost Reveries






Ca c'est de la vraie musique.


----------



## IceandFire (2 Novembre 2005)

SMITHS :love: .... the very best of...


----------



## samoussa (2 Novembre 2005)

fantastique...


----------



## Kudarmubat (2 Novembre 2005)

"Transylvania 90210" de Wednesday 13 :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Novembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> SMITHS :love: .... the very best of...



le renouveau mancunien pourrait passer par l&#224; 






&#224; voir, &#224; &#233;couter


----------



## la(n)guille (2 Novembre 2005)

beaucoup de bons morceaux... et c'est très bien mixé...  :love:


----------



## norind (2 Novembre 2005)

MOI EN CE MOMENT C'EST  MARC BROUSSARD ET DAMIEN RICE


    RESPECT FOR EVERYONE.. AND EVERYTHING

                             NORIND


ps : just de passage rapide


----------



## norind (2 Novembre 2005)

just de passage  " rapide" 

salut a tous 

en ce moment et depuis pas mal de mois.. Damien Rice et Marc Broussard

/Users/christophecassel/Desktop/Carencro.jpg


/Users/christophecassel/Desktop/B0000AXKRB.02.LZZZZZZZ.jpg


----------



## norind (2 Novembre 2005)

comment on fait pour mettre des photos direct..?


----------



## macmarco (2 Novembre 2005)

norind a dit:
			
		

> comment on fait pour mettre des photos direct..?





Clique dans ma signature.


----------



## Burzum (2 Novembre 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2005)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

>



PIL,... Grand!!  :style:    >>> "This Is Not a Love Song"  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Novembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Clique dans ma signature.




Au passage elle m'a été très utile, donc merci.


----------



## macmarco (2 Novembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Au passage elle m'a été très utile, donc merci.





De rien, c'est fait pour ça.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Novembre 2005)

regardez le keynote de Steve Jobs, du 12 /10 ya une superbe surprise de 20 min a la fin :love: :love: :love: 

http://stream.apple.akadns.net/

a 1h 03 min 30 sec du d&#233;but exactement...


----------



## samoussa (2 Novembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> regardez le keynote de Steve Jobs, du 12 /10 ya une superbe surprise de 20 min a la fin :love: :love: :love:
> 
> http://stream.apple.akadns.net/
> 
> a 1h 03 min 30 sec du début exactement...


no  comment           Les keynotes d'Apple c'est quand même autre chose que celles  de Windows :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (3 Novembre 2005)

organ donor / dj shadow


----------



## IceandFire (3 Novembre 2005)

the zutons.... who killed the zutons...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (3 Novembre 2005)

Work in Peace...


----------



## IceandFire (3 Novembre 2005)

the strokes is this is ... :love:


----------



## FANREM (3 Novembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> the strokes is this is ... :love:



Ce Cd je l'ai achet&#233; suite aux articles dithyrambiques de toute la presse rock, et finalement, je ne l'aime pas. Bizarre, n'est il pas


----------



## richard-deux (3 Novembre 2005)

En ce moment, une superbe découverte:






:love: 

A voir et à écouter Wax Tailor.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (3 Novembre 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment, une superbe découverte:
> 
> :love:
> 
> A voir et à écouter Wax Tailor.


Ah oui excellent morceau, je connais que celui-là, faut que je me trouve l'album..


----------



## IceandFire (3 Novembre 2005)

the shins, kissing the lipless... :love: ...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2005)

The Heads, No Talking Just Head  :love: :love:


----------



## IceandFire (3 Novembre 2005)

Keren Ann.... Not going anywhere...:love:....doux,doux,doux....


----------



## richard-deux (3 Novembre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui excellent morceau, je connais que celui-là, faut que je me trouve l'album..



Disponible sur ITMS: http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewAlbum?id=67226264&s=143442


----------



## chokobelle (3 Novembre 2005)

Panico - Subliminal Kill

(surtout _Transpira lo_ *smiley qui danse* )


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (3 Novembre 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Disponible sur ITMS: http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewAlbum?id=67226264&s=143442


Ah oui merci richarddeux, mais je dois impérativement posséder l'album en plastique et en os avec le petit livret à l'intérieur que je pourrais ranger dans mes tours à cd et tout tout sinon toute ma famille mourra !!


----------



## IceandFire (3 Novembre 2005)

Joe Jackson.. look sharp..;  ... sacr&#233; joe :love:


----------



## IceandFire (3 Novembre 2005)

un coup de violet indiana...et la Cibelle :love: brasil !!! :style:


----------



## samoussa (3 Novembre 2005)

Today it's this :


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2005)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Today it's this :




Les Canadiens (? suis plus s&#251;r, &#231;a fait longtemps...) de Violent Femmes.....  du tout bon !!!!:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2005)

... du coup j'en ai dépoussieré mon vinyle


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (3 Novembre 2005)

et cuilà alors ! Children Of The Revolution :rateau:


----------



## Patamach (3 Novembre 2005)

le dernier Murcof, du tout bon electronica


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Novembre 2005)




----------



## supermoquette (3 Novembre 2005)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

> Panico - Subliminal Kill
> 
> (surtout _Transpira lo_ *smiley qui danse* )


Normal, elle est remixée par cristian vogel


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Novembre 2005)

Aujourd'hui


----------



## Patamach (3 Novembre 2005)

The girl I had a crush on was a lesbian LALALALALA


----------



## Ti'punch (3 Novembre 2005)




----------



## Patamach (3 Novembre 2005)

un pti E.Dolphy histoire de se calmer et de ne pas taper sur mon collegue


----------



## toys (3 Novembre 2005)

camille le sac des filles et le fil un petit mixe des deux pour plus de bonheur.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (3 Novembre 2005)

Les Premiers étaient les meilleurs....:love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Novembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> camille le sac des filles et le fil un petit mixe des deux pour plus de bonheur.


----------



## IceandFire (3 Novembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

>




 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## gKatarn (3 Novembre 2005)

M&#234;me si je suis enti&#232;rement d'accord avec les deux derniers posts, on ne va pas ranimer une flamewar


----------



## gKatarn (3 Novembre 2005)

Et merdeuuuuu :

*Vous devriez donner des points de r&#233;putation &#224; d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau &#224; Fab'Fab.*

*Vous devriez donner des points de r&#233;putation &#224; d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau &#224; IceandFire.*

:mouais:


----------



## IceandFire (3 Novembre 2005)

ben wi faut dire que l'on s'en balance pas mal entre nous les lascards  :love:  GK  Fab .... mais je prends ta douleur


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (3 Novembre 2005)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Novembre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> un pti E.Dolphy histoire de se calmer et de ne pas taper sur mon collegue




un des plus grands musiciens du 20e siecle ,trop tot disparu ,1964
seulement 4 ans de traces discographiques...
pour les connaisseurs, je recommande le live au vanguard avec Coltrane ,la tourn&#233;e de 1964 avec Mingus ...et cet out to lunch tout simplement grandiose,avec  Tony Williams ,certainement le plus grand batteur de toute l'histoire du Jazz contemporain ...Miles Davis ne s'&#233;tait pas tromp&#233;... 

il est bon d'&#233;couter les 30 secondes du titre &#233;ponyme sur iTunes,bien sur Dolphy est &#233;norme,l'un des rares &#224; avoir compris Coltrane pour faire autre chose ,ils sont peu nombreux &#224; forcer l'admiration comme cela...aussi la fa&#231;on dont Tony Williams d&#233;coupe les temps sur la caisse claire ,&#224; la fin de ces 30 sec...c'est une le&#231;on pour tous les batteurs ,&#224; &#233;couter pour l'eternit&#233; ...

http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewAlbum?playlistId=15574115&s=143442&i=15574111


----------



## chokobelle (3 Novembre 2005)

Un ptit bordel de titres d'Arctic Monkeys.

Ca roxe boudiou ^^


----------



## elKBron (3 Novembre 2005)

​


----------



## le_magi61 (3 Novembre 2005)

JE suis en train de r&#233;cuperer Mixed Tape n&#176;9
C'est gratuit, l&#233;gal, et g&#233;n&#233;ralement c'est bien


----------



## elKBron (3 Novembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> JE suis en train de récuperer Mixed Tape n°9
> C'est gratuit, légal, et généralement c'est bien


bon choix 
et avant d aller au restau, je continue sur ma lancee :




​


----------



## samoussa (3 Novembre 2005)

Histoire d'être complet sur le débat :






Un groupe qui s'écoute en vinyl


----------



## Burzum (3 Novembre 2005)




----------



## FANREM (3 Novembre 2005)

Riders on the storm : tout le monde connait, non :love:
Ca vieillit parfaitement bien, que dis je, ca se bonifie avec le temps. On en peut pas en dire autant de pas mal d'autres choses cit&#233;es ici ou la 

Ah oui, ce soir le concert priv&#233; de Oui FM avec DEUs en direct du Rex : a ne pas rater retransmis en direct live


----------



## Kudarmubat (3 Novembre 2005)

"The All Star sessions" de Roadrunner United...


----------



## samoussa (3 Novembre 2005)

Pu...!  Dylan est en train de jouer au Zenith et mois j'y suis pas !  Du coup je me venge et j'emm... mes voisins : 






Elle est pas belle celle là ?:rateau:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Novembre 2005)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Pu...!  Dylan est en train de jouer au Zenith et mois j'y suis pas !  Du coup je me venge et j'emm... mes voisins :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



super le Bob !


----------



## FANREM (3 Novembre 2005)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Pu...!  Dylan est en train de jouer au Zenith et mois j'y suis pas !  Du coup je me venge et j'emm... mes voisins :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Remarque qu'il est capable de plier le concert au bout de 20 minutes


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2005)

Les Fleshtones..., à écouter et à voir en live surtout! :love:


----------



## IceandFire (4 Novembre 2005)

fleshstones  mais la c'est le premier AS DRAGON :love: trop top !!!! :style: :king:


----------



## MrStone (4 Novembre 2005)

Aaaah A.S. Dragon :love: :love: :style:




Pour moi ce matin c'est : 





:style:


----------



## IceandFire (4 Novembre 2005)

Message vBulletin
Vous devriez donner des points de r&#233;putation &#224; d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau &#224; MrStone.

GGGGRRRRrr........ oui j'ai pas eu le droit au "montrage" de t&#233;t&#233;s...et toi ?  :love: ....


----------



## richard-deux (4 Novembre 2005)

En ce moment:






The Rakes.  

Puis après, je vais écouter Skalpel. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2005)

...et on enchaine avec LE Stranglers: Rattus Norvegicus  :style: :style: :style:


----------



## Ti'punch (4 Novembre 2005)




----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (4 Novembre 2005)

Petit fond sonore pour fin de semaine...


----------



## IceandFire (4 Novembre 2005)

sacril&#232;ge  !!!
mais bon &#231;a faisait lontemps que je n'avais pas &#233;cout&#233; cette...chose


----------



## Ti'punch (4 Novembre 2005)




----------



## MrStone (4 Novembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Message vBulletin
> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à MrStone.
> 
> GGGGRRRRrr........ oui j'ai pas eu le droit au "montrage" de tétés...et toi ?  :love: ....



Pareil, que par voie de presse :rose:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (4 Novembre 2005)




----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (4 Novembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Après ça :
> 
> s'envoyer du Black Sabbath :rateau: waouhh la transition


Ah oui mais j'ai mangé entre temps....


----------



## IceandFire (4 Novembre 2005)

strangeways here we come...:love:...avant de partir faire Anais...


----------



## Ti'punch (4 Novembre 2005)

Amour


----------



## gKatarn (4 Novembre 2005)




----------



## IceandFire (4 Novembre 2005)

:love:


----------



## gKatarn (4 Novembre 2005)

Quand je disais que tu n'avais pas de go&#251;t


----------



## IceandFire (4 Novembre 2005)

&#231;a me fait trop rire cette b&#233;tise de Fab  h&#233;h&#233;h&#233;h&#233;


----------



## gKatarn (4 Novembre 2005)

Le smiley _vomito_ ?


----------



## y&b (4 Novembre 2005)

A quand l'intégration de ce smiley au tableau, genre :vomi:


----------



## gKatarn (4 Novembre 2005)

Personnellement, je pr&#233;f&#232;re celui-ci :


----------



## gKatarn (4 Novembre 2005)

:love:


----------



## gKatarn (4 Novembre 2005)

Bon, on reprend le fil... 

Apr&#232;s Diana Krall, qq chose de plus euh, comment dire... _viril_ :


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (4 Novembre 2005)

Oui, un peu de sérieux quand même.... 
Bon moi là c'est ça :






"Comme tu dégueules... wouoh ohhh,   oh vomi !" tain tain taiiin niiin


----------



## FANREM (4 Novembre 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Regardez la video de 22 Grand Job, 

http://www.therakes.co.uk/go.php?object=music_and_video

Et dites moi, on n'a pas vu d'aussi belles filles dans un clip depuis au moins ZZ Top


----------



## Ti'punch (4 Novembre 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2005)

Ruff It Up!  de Ruff Ruff & Ready


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (4 Novembre 2005)

ya  du monde
y a du monde aujourd?hui sur l?plateau 
j? t?aime fort mais il faut pas que je t?aime trop
ya du monde pour qui cé tout facile 
je t?aime encore mais  chu seul sur mon ile 
pas question pour te dire que té en retard
yé pas trop tard

ya du monde qui s?embrasse sur la rue
je t?aime encore  mais té juste pas rendue
ya des fleurs qui sèchent dans mes mains
j ?t?aime encore mais  j?veux pu être là demain
che tanné y fait chaud j?en ai plein dos
je pèse mes mots

ya du monde
 j?arrive pas  à me rappeler 
si cé Bordeaux ou ben si cé Laurier
t?arrive pas, j?m?inquiète pas  
j?t aime encore 
il fait de moins en moins en moins beau 
pas question pour te dire que té en retard 
chu tannée il fait chaud,
 j?en ai plein l?dos, vla la pluie, l?mauvais temps 
chu pas content, j?t?aime pu autant

yé trop tard


----------



## Burzum (4 Novembre 2005)




----------



## elKBron (4 Novembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> JE suis en train de récuperer Mixed Tape n°9
> C'est gratuit, légal, et généralement c'est bien


et suite a une malheureuse manipulation, il ne me reste que less mixed tapes 08 et 09... savez vous ou je pourrais recuperer les zanciens siouplet ? merci d avance pour le s tuyaux


----------



## kabeha (4 Novembre 2005)




----------



## y&b (4 Novembre 2005)

Sacré bonhomme :love:


----------



## bompi (5 Novembre 2005)

Après un fort beau disque de musique espagnole du XVIe siècle (Diego Ortiz "Recercadas del Trattado de Glosas [1553]")





on passe à un vieux Cabaret Voltaire des familles "The Original Sound Of Sheffield '83-87"





ce qui, quand même, n'a rien à voir ...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (5 Novembre 2005)

Now.....


----------



## Kreck (5 Novembre 2005)

"Jour Et Nuit Je Me Mets En Quatre" chanté par Bourvil, un grand moment !!!
Je vous jure :rateau:


----------



## y&b (5 Novembre 2005)

Je continu avec Jimi :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (5 Novembre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Je continu avec Jimi :love:


Alors t'arrêtes pas...!!!


----------



## y&b (5 Novembre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Alors t'arrêtes pas...!!!


Malheureusement, j'en ai plus qu'un en stock :
Celui là






Mais je ne me plainds pas   :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (5 Novembre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Malheureusement, j'en ai plus qu'un en stock :
> Celui là
> 
> Mais je ne me plainds pas   :love:


Message vBulletin
"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à y&b".


----------



## y&b (5 Novembre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Message vBulletin
> "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à y&b".


 RE-Message vBulletin
 "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau au Psychopathe à Rayures"


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2005)

Siouxie était bien sage...  :love:  :love:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## FANREM (5 Novembre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Malheureusement, j'en ai plus qu'un en stock :



Il ne te reste plus qu'à courir chez ton disquaire favori, et acheter
Electric Ladyland & Are you experienced ?
Ils sont incontournables   :love: :love:


----------



## macarel (5 Novembre 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Il ne te reste plus qu'à courir chez ton disquaire favori, et acheter
> Electric Ladyland & Are you experienced ?
> Ils sont incontournables   :love: :love:


Je drai même les seuls vrais :love:


----------



## Kreck (5 Novembre 2005)

un petit Tower of song pour commencer la journée


----------



## y&b (5 Novembre 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Il ne te reste plus qu'à courir chez ton disquaire favori, et acheter
> Electric Ladyland & Are you experienced ?
> Ils sont incontournables   :love: :love:


 J'en prend bonne note, mais mon banquier est assez suceptible :mouais: ces temps ci  
Par contre je ne conteste pas ton choix 



			
				macarel a dit:
			
		

> Je drai même les seuls vrais



Je t'assure que ceux dont j'ai posté la pochette plus haut valent le détour


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Novembre 2005)

Wynton Marsalis ,sandards time vol 3...
la fin de la keynote du 12 octobre m'a donné envie !!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Novembre 2005)




----------



## macarel (5 Novembre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> J'en prend bonne note, mais mon banquier est assez suceptible :mouais: ces temps ci
> Par contre je ne conteste pas ton choix
> 
> 
> ...


J'en doute pas, même je le sais, mais les disques sorties quand il était encore vivant .......
:love:


----------



## ikiki (5 Novembre 2005)

"fraîchement" sorti des bacs, très bon....:love: :love: :love:


----------



## FANREM (5 Novembre 2005)

kiki&mimi a dit:
			
		

> "fraîchement" sorti des bacs, très bon....:love: :love: :love:



C'est un doux euphémisme ca


----------



## IceandFire (5 Novembre 2005)

vu hier en concert


----------



## jojoleretour (5 Novembre 2005)

Ending staff roll de Ichiko Furukawa, Makoto Tonosu


----------



## steinway (5 Novembre 2005)

miles


----------



## y&b (5 Novembre 2005)

Yeah man the BIG MILES :love:  :love:


----------



## steinway (5 Novembre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Yeah man the BIG MILES :love:  :love:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Novembre 2005)

steinway a dit:
			
		

>




le film est passé jeudi sur ARTE 
j'ai évidement ce disque!


----------



## y&b (5 Novembre 2005)

steinway a dit:
			
		

>


J'ai vu ce film pour la première fois jeudi dernier sur Arte, l'a vieillit, mais y tiend encore bien la route 
Y s'démerde pas trop mal ce Louis Machinchose


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Novembre 2005)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> miles



kind of blue !!!!!!!! 
je connais les solos presque par coeur!
So What
Freddie Freeloader
Blue in Green
All Blues
Flamenco Sketches (+ son alternate!)

ya des connaisseurs ici  ,ce soir!

C marrant ,mais j'ai toujours pensé que Milestones avait quelque chose de plus que Kind of Blue ,meme si les deux sont immenses!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Novembre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu ce film pour la première fois jeudi dernier sur Arte, l'a vieillit, mais y tiend encore bien la route
> Y s'démerde pas trop mal ce Louis Machinchose



par contre la musique,elle pas une ride !!!


----------



## y&b (5 Novembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> par contre la musique,elle pas une ride !!!


Comme Jeanne Moreau


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Novembre 2005)

Aujourd'hui.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Novembre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Comme Jeanne Moreau


----------



## Avril-VII (5 Novembre 2005)




----------



## meldon (5 Novembre 2005)

fausse manip grr


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Novembre 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

>



comment peut on jouer de la guitare en sautant??


----------



## meldon (5 Novembre 2005)

Aayshalak d'Elissa... A l'écoute on ne se demande pas pourquoi cet album squatte les meilleurs ventes au moyen orient depuis 2002. Trop bon. (un petit clic sur la pochette et vous aurez un extrait de trois morceaux).


----------



## Ti'punch (5 Novembre 2005)




----------



## Avril-VII (5 Novembre 2005)

Maaaritiee et Gilbert Caarpeentieeeeeeeeer sont heureux de vous présenteeeeeer&#8230;

:love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (5 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Aayshalak d'Elissa... A l'écoute on ne se demande pas pourquoi cet album squatte les meilleurs ventes au moyen orient depuis 2002. Trop bon. (un petit clic sur la pochette et vous aurez un extrait de trois morceaux).


Y'aurait limite comme un p'tit air de ressemblance....


----------



## meldon (5 Novembre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Y'aurait limite comme un p'tit air de ressemblance....




Brune, superbe, intelligente, riche, belle voix, oui c'est vrai... c'est clair on pourrait s'y tromper.


----------



## Stargazer (5 Novembre 2005)

Juste ça ...  :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (5 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Brune, superbe, intelligente, riche, belle voix, oui c'est vrai... c'est clair on pourrait s'y tromper.


Bon, va pour le "brune"..... le reste on va y aller mollo quand même hein ?!! J'ai pas les éléments pour juger !!!


----------



## meldon (5 Novembre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Bon, va pour le "brune".....


Tu es trop fort, tu as trouvé au premier coup!  (j'aimerais bien pour le reste meu 1 sur 5 c'est bien déja lol)


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (5 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Tu es trop fort, tu as trouvé au premier coup! (j'aimerais bien pour le reste meu 1 sur 5 c'est bien déja lol)


..et modeste avec ça...


----------



## lumai (5 Novembre 2005)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Novembre 2005)

LE génie.


----------



## y&b (6 Novembre 2005)

Pour faire retomber la pression de la soirée et au pieu


----------



## puregeof (6 Novembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> comment peut on jouer de la guitare en sautant??


J'ai décidément beaucoup de mal avec Sydney :mouais:

Mais elle a de bons côtés quand même


			
				Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> LE génie.
> Charlie Parker - Birdland - NYC - 1949


 :love: 

A part ça,
il y avait longtemps.




Immense Bashung  

Bonne nuit.


----------



## puregeof (6 Novembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> comment peut on jouer de la guitare en sautant??


J'ai décidément beaucoup de mal avec Sydney :mouais:

Mais elle a de bons côtés quand même


			
				Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> LE génie.
> Charlie Parker - Birdland - NYC - 1949


 :love: 

A part ça,
il y avait longtemps.




Immense Bashung  

Bonne nuit.


----------



## puregeof (6 Novembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> comment peut on jouer de la guitare en sautant??


J'ai décidément beaucoup de mal avec Sydney :mouais:

Mais elle a de bons côtés quand même


			
				Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> LE génie.
> Charlie Parker - Birdland - NYC - 1949


 :love: 

A part ça,
il y avait longtemps.




Immense Bashung  

Bonne nuit.


----------



## puregeof (6 Novembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> comment peut on jouer de la guitare en sautant??


J'ai décidément beaucoup de mal avec Sydney :mouais:

Mais elle a de bons côtés quand même


			
				Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> LE génie.


 Charlie Parker - Birdland - NYC - 1949 :love: 

A part ça,
il y avait longtemps.




Immense Bashung  

Bonne nuit.


----------



## puregeof (6 Novembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> comment peut on jouer de la guitare en sautant??


J'ai décidément beaucoup de mal avec Sydney :mouais:

Mais elle a de bons côtés quand même


			
				Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> LE génie.


 Charlie Parker - Birdland - NYC - 1949 :love: 

A part ça,
il y avait longtemps.




Immense Bashung  

Bonne nuit.


----------



## puregeof (6 Novembre 2005)

Bon,il est vraiment temps que j'aille dormir   Sorry


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Novembre 2005)

puregeof a dit:
			
		

> Bon,il est vraiment temps que j'aille dormir   Sorry



tu vois bien que C 'est pas possible !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Novembre 2005)

puregeof a dit:
			
		

> Bon,il est vraiment temps que j'aille dormir   Sorry



tu vois bien que C 'est pas possible !
    


humour merde!


----------



## Kreck (6 Novembre 2005)

en ce moment j'écoute ça, je trouve que c'est plutôt marrant ; le single "love in a trashcan" est très bien


----------



## Berthold (6 Novembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> comment peut on jouer de la guitare en sautant??


Comme ça ?


----------



## Berthold (6 Novembre 2005)

OU comme ça ?


----------



## Berthold (6 Novembre 2005)

Ou comme ça ?




(Oh, il a vieilli le pépère...)


----------



## Berthold (6 Novembre 2005)

Bon, la dernière (connais pas, et en plus c'est une basse...)




Mais bon, c'est possible


----------



## IceandFire (6 Novembre 2005)

euh c'est pas le thread postez vos plus belles photos


----------



## FANREM (6 Novembre 2005)

Charlotte Cooper peut etre ? from the subways


----------



## Ti'punch (6 Novembre 2005)




----------



## richard-deux (6 Novembre 2005)

En ce moment:

Elbow:


----------



## CLAY (6 Novembre 2005)

rap hardcore sur violent break beat


----------



## IceandFire (6 Novembre 2005)

THE STROKES !  :king:


----------



## Ti'punch (6 Novembre 2005)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN'S RECENT TRACKS :love:


----------



## Ti'punch (6 Novembre 2005)




----------



## Berthold (6 Novembre 2005)




----------



## bompi (6 Novembre 2005)

Ouh la la la ... Que de souvenirs ... Sapristi !! j'ai pas entendu depuis les 70s ...

Bon, de mon côté, je rippe à tout va (je vais bientôt arriver à bout de mes CDs), dans la section classique surtout. Et pour se détendre, rien de tel que The Mike Flowers Pop "A groovy place"





Oserais-je ? Oui : je préfère cette version de "Light My Fire" à celle des Doors ...
(non ne frappez pas   )


----------



## IceandFire (6 Novembre 2005)

la version de wonderwall d'oasis et celle de bjork me plait bcp aussi


----------



## Kreck (6 Novembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Ouh la la la ... Que de souvenirs ... Sapristi !! j'ai pas entendu depuis les 70s ...
> 
> Bon, de mon côté, je rippe à tout va (je vais bientôt arriver à bout de mes CDs), dans la section classique surtout. Et pour se détendre, rien de tel que The Mike Flowers Pop "A groovy place"
> 
> ...



effectivement, c'est un disque sympa


----------



## Patamach (6 Novembre 2005)




----------



## puregeof (7 Novembre 2005)

Finalement c'est pas mal du tout


----------



## ikiki (7 Novembre 2005)

ouais...


----------



## House M.D. (7 Novembre 2005)

Allez hop, mes disques du moment  :

On commence par se réveiller violemment avec le dernier Rammstein, Rosenrot :







Pour ensuite aller voir la fille d'un mythe :

Kelly Osbourne, Sleeping in the Nothing






Qui nous envoie tout droit vers une bonne vibe des années 80 :

Visage, The damned don't cry






On continue dans la même lignée :

New Order, Substance






Pour finir dans un exotisme sans lequel je ne serais pas moi-même, avec un maître parmi les maîtres, j'ai nommé Ryuichi Sakamoto :

Ryuichi Sakamoto, Moto.tronic






Ryuichi Sakamoto, Thousand Knives of Ryuichi Sakamoto






Ryuichi Sakamoto, Merry Christmas, Mr. Lawrence (BO de Furyo)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

>




Mmmmmm....  :love: :rateau: :king: :style: :love:


----------



## Patamach (7 Novembre 2005)




----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (7 Novembre 2005)

Pour les amateurs....


----------



## samoussa (7 Novembre 2005)

Acheté vendredi, regardé le jour même : Excellent, images inédites, Dylan interviewé, montage de Scorsese superbe...Petit reproche : j'aurais aimé que la deuxième partie (65-66)soit aussi fouillée que la première. Enfin, on veut la suite


----------



## richard-deux (7 Novembre 2005)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Acheté vendredi, regardé le jour même : Excellent, images inédites, Dylan interviewé, montage de Scorsese superbe...Petit reproche : j'aurais aimé que la deuxième partie (65-66)soit aussi fouillée que la première. Enfin, on veut la suite



Pour ceux qui n'ont pas le DVD, le documentaire sera diffusé ce mois-ci sur Canal+. 

Je ne suis pas un grand fan, mais je le regarderai.


----------



## Patamach (7 Novembre 2005)




----------



## CLAY (7 Novembre 2005)

kiki&mimi a dit:
			
		

> ouais...


depuis kil a tué sa femme, tout le monde aime


----------



## macmarco (7 Novembre 2005)

CLAY a dit:
			
		

> depuis kil a tué sa femme, tout le monde aime





Y en a quand même quelques uns qui ont toujours aimé. 

Ca n'empêche pas d'être triste pour elle.


----------



## CLAY (7 Novembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Y en a quand même quelques uns qui ont toujours aimé.
> 
> Ca n'empêche pas d'être triste pour elle.



tres juste


----------



## jphg (7 Novembre 2005)

die transylvanische Verwandte ist da de Peter Licht sur la compile suivante






Turn Off The Lights de Rubin Steiner sur






et Shake Shake Sexolette de Richard Bartz sur


----------



## Berthold (7 Novembre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Pour les amateurs....


Bon?


> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Hobbes Ze Tiger.


----------



## KARL40 (7 Novembre 2005)

CLAY a dit:
			
		

> depuis kil a tué sa femme, tout le monde aime



Faut pas déconner quand même ! NOIR DESIR est un groupe de 4 personnes et non pas que Bertrand CANTAT ! Faut savoir nuancer ..... 
Ce qui s'est passé rentre dans la sphère de la vie privée et ne concerne NOIR DESIR qu'indirectement.


----------



## KARL40 (7 Novembre 2005)




----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Novembre 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas déconner quand même ! NOIR DESIR est un groupe de 4 personnes et non pas que Bertrand CANTAT ! Faut savoir nuancer .....
> Ce qui s'est passé rentre dans la sphère de la vie privée et ne concerne NOIR DESIR qu'indirectement.



on a le droit de dire que l'on préfère le(s) premier(s) album(s)


----------



## KARL40 (7 Novembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> on a le droit de dire que l'on préfère le(s) premier(s) album(s)



Parce qu'ils ont fait des disques avant "des visages des figures"  :rateau:  

:rateau:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Novembre 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Parce qu'ils ont fait des disques avant "des visages des figures"  :rateau:
> 
> :rateau:



Après les 2 de 1989 et 1991, j'ai décroché


----------



## bompi (7 Novembre 2005)

Bin moi, j'ai jamais vraiment aimé : comme quoi l'homicide n'a pas influé sur mon goût ... 

Enfin, pour l'instant, ce que j'écoute (ce que j'entends serait plus juste) à mes oreilles défendant(es), c'est la bande-son de la nouvelle pièce montée (avec beaucoup de gras et de sucre mais peu de saveur) de la télévision française ("Les rois maudits") que regarde ma dulcinée.
il y a eu pire mais il y a tellement mieux ...


----------



## puregeof (7 Novembre 2005)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Acheté vendredi, regardé le jour même : Excellent, images inédites, Dylan interviewé, montage de Scorsese superbe...Petit reproche : j'aurais aimé que la deuxième partie (65-66)soit aussi fouillée que la première. Enfin, on veut la suite



Ce garçon (Samoussa) a du goût :love: 
Personnellement dans la seconde partie j'ai beaucoup aimé les extraits d'interviews ; la sortie de scène après le concert du Royal Albert Hall ("Everybody was booooing. Houuuu Houuu") et les interviews croisées de Joan Baez et Dylan au sujet de la tournée anglaise de 1965 ("You cannot be in love and clear-headed at the same time"). Je cite de mémoire et comme ça fait déjà quelques semaines que je l'ai vu :style: ...  
Quant à une suite... ? Je crois que le meilleur est là. Je crains qu'on ne trouve rien à raconter d'aussi passionnant sur les 30 années qui suivent  Et c'est un vrai fan qui le dit.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Novembre 2005)




----------



## puregeof (7 Novembre 2005)

Ces petits belges sont décidément bien sympathiques


----------



## arcank (7 Novembre 2005)

Delirious?   -> TOUT!!!
http://www.delirious.co.uk/

U2
Rattle & Hum

The Killers Hot Fuss (album acheté 1,98¤ sur iTMS )

Arcank


----------



## puregeof (7 Novembre 2005)

Remarquez, à propos de petits belges, celui-là n'est pas mal non plus 
Voir la pièce jointe 7034

Ozark Henry. The Sailor Not The Sea  :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Novembre 2005)

puregeof a dit:
			
		

> Remarquez, à propos de petits belges, celui-là n'est pas mal non plus
> Voir la pièce jointe 7034
> 
> Ozark Henry. The Sailor Not The Sea  :love:



C'est dans le même esprit que celui-ci






?


----------



## paradize (7 Novembre 2005)

J'écoute le fraisier de ouifm grâce à internet (jsuis alsacienne), et ils passent noir désir live " le vent l'emportera"....

Eeeeeexactement...


----------



## puregeof (7 Novembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> C'est dans le même esprit que celui-ci
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oula! C'est vieux ça. "Looking for something that already got me" ?
Ca passait pas mal sur Radio 21 (Belgique) à l'époque.
Même veine il me semble, oui.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Novembre 2005)

puregeof a dit:
			
		

> Oula! C'est vieux ça. "Looking for something that already got me" ?
> Ca passait pas mal sur Radio 21 (Belgique) à l'époque.
> Même veine il me semble, oui.



Dis que je suis vieux aussi


----------



## puregeof (7 Novembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Dis que je suis vieux aussi



 Remarque par rapport aux 4000 posts que j'ai laissé sur Dylan  
Ca ne me dit pas comment tu as capté le premier Ozark Henry ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Novembre 2005)

puregeof a dit:
			
		

> Remarque par rapport aux 4000 posts que j'ai laissé sur Dylan
> Ca ne me dit pas comment tu as capté le premier Ozark Henry ?



il me semble que Lenoir sur France Inter l'avait passé dans son émission


----------



## puregeof (7 Novembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> il me semble que Lenoir sur France Inter l'avait passé dans son émission



Sacré Leblack  Il a des oreilles partout.


----------



## Kreck (7 Novembre 2005)

je parlais aujourd'hui avec un collègue de travail, nous évoquions ceci :love: :love: :love: 






puis celà :love: :love: :love: 






puis, comme nous parlions de la bonne vieille époque des pixies, puis de weezer, il a fini par me conseiller ça :






que je vais écouter dès demain  
Votre avis sur cet opus m'intéresse, _of course_


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Novembre 2005)

Kreck a dit:
			
		

> je parlais aujourd'hui avec un collègue de travail, nous évoquions ceci :love: :love: :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moins homogène mais tout aussi bon voire meilleur 






Dans un genre différent mais avec des membres d'Arcade Fire :






et


----------



## puregeof (7 Novembre 2005)

Désolé Kreck, un peu largué sur The Hives.
Mais pour continuer sur la vagues de la vague belge :






BetaVersion  et bien sûr Girls in Hawaii   






Bonne nuit


----------



## Ti'punch (8 Novembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Novembre 2005)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Novembre 2005)

True Rock'nRoll ... true spirit, soul... Comme un peu que avant que des intellos dépréssifs se mettent en tête que le Rock leur appartenait...

Layatollah Patoch'


----------



## sofiping (8 Novembre 2005)

un intime


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Novembre 2005)

Samuel Jackson Five


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Novembre 2005)

Balls!!!!:love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Novembre 2005)

And of course!!!!!!!:love: :love: :love:


----------



## bompi (8 Novembre 2005)

Allez ! Avant le bon dodo réparateur, le dernier mouvement de la 3ème Symphonie de Franz Berwald par le Göteborg Symphony Orchestra sous la houlette énergique de l'intarissable Neeme Järvi.
Ça vous récure les tympans, c'est mélodieux, c'est pas le genre _romantique-apitoyé-sur-son-triste-sort_. Bref, le pied !!


----------



## toys (8 Novembre 2005)

un petit ridan pour bosssé s'est du bonheur


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Novembre 2005)

Putain de Dieu! Je viens de tomber AMOUREUX!!!! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (8 Novembre 2005)

il faut parfois astiquer son manche  (proverbe HeavyMetal)


----------



## samoussa (8 Novembre 2005)

puregeof a dit:
			
		

> Ce garçon (Samoussa) a du goût :love:
> Personnellement dans la seconde partie j'ai beaucoup aimé les extraits d'interviews ; la sortie de scène après le concert du Royal Albert Hall ("Everybody was booooing. Houuuu Houuu") et les interviews croisées de Joan Baez et Dylan au sujet de la tournée anglaise de 1965 ("You cannot be in love and clear-headed at the same time"). Je cite de mémoire et comme ça fait déjà quelques semaines que je l'ai vu :style: ...
> Quant à une suite... ? Je crois que le meilleur est là. Je crains qu'on ne trouve rien à raconter d'aussi passionnant sur les 30 années qui suivent  Et c'est un vrai fan qui le dit.



Personnellement, je pense qu'il y a encore à dire, et surtout sur la periode 67-70 durant laquelle un "troisieme Dylan" voit le jour : Celui de John Wesley Hardin, tentant de coucircuiter son statut de star, de porte parole don t il veut se débarasser à tout prix. C'est là sur une periode couvrant 9 ans (61-70) avec (en gros le tryptique freewheelin-highway 61-john wesley hardin) qu'apparait toute la complexité,l'intérêt et surtout le génir du personnage. C'est pour ça que je pense que pour réellement parfaire le tableau, ces trois ou quatre dernières années sont importantes. 
Allez Martin, pousse un peu  

Ps : Si quelqu'un sait ou on peut trouver "eat the document"


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (8 Novembre 2005)

the one....


----------



## MrStone (8 Novembre 2005)

par un beau soleil froid, de quoi replonger dans la brume : 





:love:


----------



## KARL40 (8 Novembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

>


 
Très bon effectivement :love: 

Sinon le "tostaky" de NOIR DESIR : jettes-y une oreille


----------



## Patamach (8 Novembre 2005)

Sur WARP.


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Novembre 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2005)

exhumés de ma caisse de vinyles: 






noir, très noir... :love: :love: :love: 

...sur le même label que certains Christian Death: l'invitation au suicide (suicide différé) :rateau:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (8 Novembre 2005)

C'est de la new-wave française ? Ca date de quand?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> C'est de la new-wave française ? Ca date de quand?




Il ont sévi aux débuts des années 80. Restés très (trop?) confidentiel. Un peu plus ici: http://www.french-new-wave.com/artist.php?id=58

Dépends de ce que tu entends par new-wave ... plus proche des premiers Young Gods que de Taxi Girl... :rateau:


----------



## macarel (8 Novembre 2005)

(\/)
()
[><]
/_|_\


Ton bunny fait la gueule ou  je vois mal?:rose:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (8 Novembre 2005)

passenger66 a dit:
			
		

> Il ont sévi aux débuts des années 80. Restés très (trop?) confidentiel. Un peu plus ici: http://www.french-new-wave.com/artist.php?id=58


D'où le nom: "Les Provisoires"


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Novembre 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Très bon effectivement :love:
> 
> Sinon le "tostaky" de NOIR DESIR : jettes-y une oreille



J'ai bien jeté un oeil : la pochette est jolie  mais quand j'ai jeté une oreille : je n'ai pas été emballé


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Novembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien jeté un oeil : la pochette est jolie  mais quand j'ai jeté une oreille : je n'ai pas été emballé



QUOI?

:affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid:


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Novembre 2005)

:love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## IceandFire (8 Novembre 2005)

:love:


----------



## Ti'punch (8 Novembre 2005)




----------



## Patamach (8 Novembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> :love:








Je les prefere a cette époque


----------



## IceandFire (8 Novembre 2005)

come back come back come back ....


----------



## MrStone (8 Novembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> //image//
> 
> :love:




C'est la formation du dernier album ? Je reconnais presque personne :rose:

Et en matière de come back j'ai connu mieux... _Disintegration_, par exemple


----------



## sofiping (8 Novembre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Je les prefere a cette époque



c'est pas les cure ..... c'est siouxsie & the banshees .... non ?? .... oui !!!


----------



## Ti'punch (8 Novembre 2005)




----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Novembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> QUOI?
> 
> :affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid:



Comment ??????


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2005)

Pour rester dans les légendes en noir/blanc:






:love: :love: :king: :love: :love:


----------



## MrStone (8 Novembre 2005)

passenger66 a dit:
			
		

> Pour rester dans les légendes en noir/blanc:
> 
> //img//
> 
> :love: :love: :king: :love: :love:




:love: :love: dans mes bras :love:


----------



## KARL40 (8 Novembre 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love: dans mes bras :love:


 
Ca doit t'en faire du monde entre tes bras, depuis le temps !  
:rateau:


----------



## KARL40 (8 Novembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Comment ??????


 
Mais y as-tu jeté la bonne oreille ?


----------



## Patamach (8 Novembre 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas les cure ..... c'est siouxsie & the banshees .... non ?? .... oui !!!



Bien vu 
De droite a gauche:
Siouxsie
Steve Sverin
Budgie
Tout à gauche R.Smith et il me semble a cote de lui Dempsey ...


----------



## Patamach (8 Novembre 2005)

Même époque


----------



## IceandFire (8 Novembre 2005)

oh lala on touche le ciel... :love: ....  Mrstone  ....
she's lost control...


----------



## Patamach (8 Novembre 2005)

encore un pour la route
plus dur celui là quand même





et pour terminer:


----------



## steinway (8 Novembre 2005)

Ray Charles


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (8 Novembre 2005)

Inimitables....


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Novembre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Inimitables....



et c'est tant mieux


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (8 Novembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> et c'est tant mieux


Ah..tiens fais gaffe.. t'as un peu de vomi sur la joue ... nan pas celle là l'autre...


----------



## toys (8 Novembre 2005)

bass drive


----------



## IceandFire (8 Novembre 2005)

J'ADDDOOORRREEE!!!


----------



## MrStone (8 Novembre 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Ca doit t'en faire du monde entre tes bras, depuis le temps !
> :rateau:


T'inquiète, je fais juste un bizou et ensuite je relâche les malheureux, sinon j'aurais de sérieux problèmes de place en effet :rateau: 




Tu veux un bizou aussi ? :rose:


----------



## macarel (8 Novembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Brisa Roché :love: :love:


Je ne connais pas sa musique, mais vu son regard, ça ne peut être que du bon
:love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Bien vu
> De droite a gauche:
> Siouxsie
> Steve Sverin
> ...




A gauche respectivement :Smith / Lawrence Tolhurst / Dempsey  à l'époque du 3 Imaginary Boys


----------



## MrStone (8 Novembre 2005)

Et tout ce beau monde, ça ne serait pas _The Glove_ ???


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Et tout ce beau monde, ça ne serait pas _The Glove_ ???




Tu parles de ceci ?


----------



## Patamach (8 Novembre 2005)

extrait de l'article d'ou est tiré la photo:


----------



## MrStone (8 Novembre 2005)

passenger66 a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles de ceci ?
> 
> //img//



Oui, c'étati bien ça  

Mais vu le post juste au-dessus, ça avait l'air de plutôt causer de Siouxie...


----------



## IceandFire (8 Novembre 2005)

oué the glove  du cure avec siouxsie... en parlant d"elle vous connaissez son duo avec Morrissey ?
"interlude"...  beau beau beau :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Novembre 2005)

J'aime bien ça :


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (8 Novembre 2005)

Cà....


----------



## IceandFire (8 Novembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien ça :




moi aussi 
t'as le dernier ???


----------



## ikiki (8 Novembre 2005)

ça de temps en temps :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Novembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi
> t'as le dernier ???


arf, non, pas encore  



>ikiki : moi aussi j'aime bien


----------



## samoussa (8 Novembre 2005)




----------



## macarel (8 Novembre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Cà....



hmm, excellent, ça faisait longtemps
 :love:
Après c'est ça:


----------



## samoussa (8 Novembre 2005)

Pour ceux qui arriveront à trouver cette mytique galette enregistrée par Brian Jones


----------



## KARL40 (8 Novembre 2005)

Du gros rock mais qui ne tache absolument pas ....






Queens Of The Stone Age  :love:


----------



## Kreck (8 Novembre 2005)

Déjà mentionné, mais rien à faire, je ne m'en lasse pas


----------



## IceandFire (8 Novembre 2005)

j'ai mon pote Oliv qui l'a en vinyl  :love:


----------



## rezba (8 Novembre 2005)

NTM
Paris sous les bombes.
1995.


Qu'est-ce qu'on a fait, depuis ?


----------



## Avril-VII (8 Novembre 2005)




----------



## FANREM (8 Novembre 2005)

Maximo Park : j'ai le refrain dans la tete en boucle

A noter un lien ou vous allez trouver un clip qui est completement different de ce qui passe sur MTV2 (le clip avec les tiroirs qui s'ouvrent)
http://www.warprecords.com/mpvideos/asp_rm.html

et un autre lien
http://www.tatapoum.net/idisque/?D=19863


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Novembre 2005)




----------



## Ti'punch (8 Novembre 2005)




----------



## puregeof (9 Novembre 2005)

Kreck a dit:
			
		

> Déjà mentionné, mais rien à faire, je ne m'en lasse pas


  
Je t'en remets une couche




Second Coming (1994)   

Mais pour l'instant c'est à nouveau ça pour moi 






dEus, The Ideal Crash. Je ne me lassa pas de "Instant Street" :love:


----------



## IceandFire (9 Novembre 2005)

sont fort ces belges  :love:.....!!!!


----------



## puregeof (9 Novembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> sont fort ces belges  :love:.....!!!!


Je me suis fais une liste de lecture sous iTunes "Fume ça c'est du belge", et j'ai du mal à passer à autre chose :love: 

Voir la pièce jointe 7053

	

		
			
		

		
	
:love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2005)

:love:


----------



## IceandFire (9 Novembre 2005)

blind test de ce que j'écoute ce matin : " I went looking for my darling, I went looking for a sign
and I found her in the morning, somewhere in the back of my mind..."


----------



## Ti'punch (9 Novembre 2005)

ça faisait longtemps que j'étais pas tombé dessus! des fois ça fait du bien


----------



## richard-deux (9 Novembre 2005)

En ce moment:






THE WAY WE WERE/ THE RESIDENTS (LIVE 2005).


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Exellent    J'en été resté à Kaw-liga


----------



## Patamach (9 Novembre 2005)

ca rigole dur ce matin:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> ca rigole dur ce matin:




Virus Meadow ! :love: :love:


----------



## y&b (9 Novembre 2005)

Un peu dégouté que cela serve la cause d'une marque de lunette , mais l'album est très sympa


----------



## IceandFire (9 Novembre 2005)

zetes pas fort en blind test...  .....


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> blind test de ce que j'écoute ce matin : " I went looking for my darling, I went looking for a sign
> and I found her in the morning, somewhere in the back of my mind..."




... vois pas  :hein: 

un indice peut-être?


----------



## Patamach (9 Novembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> zetes pas fort en blind test...  .....



ca ressemble a du Belle & Sebastian


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> ca ressemble a du Belle & Sebastian





    merci google!


----------



## Patamach (9 Novembre 2005)

passenger66 a dit:
			
		

> merci google!



clair !!


----------



## IceandFire (9 Novembre 2005)

bande de tricheurs  ..... ne pas connaitre B&S ... enfin quand même...!!!! :love:


----------



## Patamach (9 Novembre 2005)

Bon à moi:

 Bela Lugosi's dead
 Undead undead undead


----------



## IceandFire (9 Novembre 2005)

Bahaus !!!! :love:


----------



## Patamach (9 Novembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Bahaus !!!! :love:



sans tricher?


----------



## IceandFire (9 Novembre 2005)

jeune jedi..tu sais la musique est ma vie....


----------



## Grug2 (9 Novembre 2005)




----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Novembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> zetes pas fort en blind test...  .....



un blind test c'est quand on écoute de la musique   

je n'ai pas voulu répondre dans la foulée que c'était Wrong Girl


----------



## mado (9 Novembre 2005)

Un petit clin d'oeil aux piliers de ce fil 






:love:


----------



## KARL40 (9 Novembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Bahaus !!!! :love:


 
Tu me copieras cent fois : BAUHAUS !


----------



## Patamach (9 Novembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Un petit clin d'oeil aux piliers de ce fil
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je serai plus sensible au track7


----------



## KARL40 (9 Novembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> un blind test c'est quand on écoute de la musique
> je n'ai pas voulu répondre dans la foulée que c'était Wrong Girl


 
Et puis on peut très bien vivre sans connaitre Belle & Sebastien !!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Novembre 2005)

Allez hop! Cet après midi je n'écoute que des FILLES... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## sofiping (9 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Allez hop! Cet après midi je n'écoute que des FILLES... :love: :love: :love:


Patosh .... Y'a pas ARNO dans ta liste  







Mais noooooon pas lui !!!





celui là !!! .... je l'ecoute en boucle depuis quelques jours et il est vraiment ...vachement bien :love: mais c'est un charmeur de filles alors ... :rose: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (9 Novembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Un petit clin d'oeil aux piliers de ce fil
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 top.... voir meilleur que leur dernier !
En ce moment....


----------



## IceandFire (9 Novembre 2005)

Belle & sebastian, c'est de la fraicheur en été, un chemisier entrouvert sur la vie des jeunes filles en fleurs des hauts plateaux...oulà j'arrêtes le café en "poude" moi


----------



## IceandFire (9 Novembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> un blind test c'est quand on écoute de la musique
> 
> je n'ai pas voulu répondre dans la foulée que c'était Wrong Girl




dandy vas !  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (9 Novembre 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Et puis on peut très bien vivre sans connaitre Belle & Sebastien !!




oui, mais... NON !!! :love:


----------



## Patamach (9 Novembre 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Et puis on peut très bien vivre sans connaitre Belle & Sebastien !!



tu me copieras 1000X: BELLE & SEBASTI*A*N


----------



## IceandFire (9 Novembre 2005)

pan !  .... héhéhéhé


----------



## KARL40 (9 Novembre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> tu me copieras 1000X: BELLE & SEBASTI*A*N


 
Ah bon ? C'est avec un "a"  

:rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## IceandFire (9 Novembre 2005)

Eh oui !!!!   ....


----------



## MACcossinelle (9 Novembre 2005)

là...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (9 Novembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> là...


Excellent ...je l'écoute beaucoup en ce moment, surtout "Perfect Day" de Lou Reed !!:love:


----------



## MrStone (9 Novembre 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon ? C'est avec un "a"
> 
> :rose: :rose: :rose:


Avec un "e" on change un peu de registre :





Je me rappelle pas du générique... probablement insipide


----------



## Patamach (9 Novembre 2005)

J'ai posté un peu plus haut qqs images de Joy Division, Bauhaus, Damned, ...
J'écoute depuis ce matin un album qui me rappel furieusement cette période. Un 2eme album dont j'ai déjà balancé l'image sur un autre post sans plus de commentaires. En voilà donc un.
Des basses qui roulent, des guitares furieuses mais tout en retenue, une émotion rentrée et profonde, le son tourne rond et les mélodies vous font dresser le poil. La voix discrete mais envoutante est assez efficace et tres douce, bref un super 2eme LP avec des moments calmes, des pics et des abisses, une belle réussite qui me rappel mes premieres amours d'ado.

Mon album de la semaine.


----------



## chokobelle (9 Novembre 2005)

:love:


----------



## Fondug (9 Novembre 2005)

Arf, c'te version d'I shot ze sherif, énooorme. Pi After Midnight avec JJ cale...


----------



## KARL40 (9 Novembre 2005)

Il faut que je me laisse tenter par cet album de GRAVENHURST


----------



## macbhappy (9 Novembre 2005)

passenger66 a dit:
			
		

> Il ont sévi aux débuts des années 80. Restés très (trop?) confidentiel. Un peu plus ici: http://www.french-new-wave.com/artist.php?id=58
> 
> Dépends de ce que tu entends par new-wave ... plus proche des premiers Young Gods que de Taxi Girl... :rateau:



Quel coïncidence, le site que tu cites est fait sur Mac, ce sont mes deux grandes passions.


----------



## Berthold (9 Novembre 2005)

Au rayon rock progressif, j'écoute en ce moment même :






Plutôt très plus bien. Je découvre et apprécie. Slurp.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Novembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> dandy vas !  :love:



oui mais celui de Ludovic Triaire


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Novembre 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Et puis on peut très bien vivre sans connaitre Belle & Sebastien !!



oui surtout avec la description donné par Ice : "la fraîcheur en été"


----------



## steinway (9 Novembre 2005)

Bon Jovi


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Novembre 2005)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> Bon Jovi



ils ont étoffé leur catalogue chez Deutsche Grammophon


----------



## IceandFire (9 Novembre 2005)

étoffé non ?


----------



## steinway (9 Novembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> ils ont étoffé leur catalogue chez Deutsche Grammophon


----------



## steinway (9 Novembre 2005)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Pitch/fork/work.


----------



## Burzum (9 Novembre 2005)




----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Novembre 2005)

uah, trop beau


----------



## Burzum (9 Novembre 2005)




----------



## Ti'punch (9 Novembre 2005)

une voix extraordinaire... une rythmique sympa et un univers sonore très sympa!!!


----------



## samoussa (9 Novembre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Excellent ...je l'écoute beaucoup en ce moment, surtout "Perfect Day" de Lou Reed !!:love:


bien daccord  Faut avoir été saoul dans un parc un apres midi pluvieux d'école pour comprendre ce morceau


----------



## r0rk4l (9 Novembre 2005)

Le Klud des loosers, des rimes taillées et ironiques...


----------



## Ti'punch (9 Novembre 2005)

on ne s'en lasse jamais   :love: :love:


----------



## ikiki (9 Novembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> on ne s'en lasse jamais   :love: :love:
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## MACcossinelle (10 Novembre 2005)

Petite découverte de la soirée...: 




​


----------



## Ti'punch (10 Novembre 2005)

en plus d'être très sympa à écouter... les pochettes sont sympa :love:


----------



## IceandFire (10 Novembre 2005)

ce soir Morrissey/Smiths Night chez nous :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2005)

Björk avant qu'elle ne soit Björk, en boucle depuis ce matin... du pur sucre!!!  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Novembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> ce soir Morrissey/Smiths Night chez nous :love:



C'est Morrissey ex-chanteur des Smiths  J'ai bon au blind test   

Bonne soirée Steve dommage que tu fasses cela au Havre


----------



## KARL40 (10 Novembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> en plus d'être très sympa à écouter... les pochettes sont sympa :love:


 
Et ce qu'ils racontent est encore plus interressant .....

"Que Paris est beau quand chantent les oiseaux
  Que Paris est laid lorsqu'il se croit français"


----------



## y&b (10 Novembre 2005)

Ce mec est trop 
:love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Et ce qu'ils racontent est encore plus interressant .....
> 
> "Que Paris est beau quand chantent les oiseaux
> Que Paris est laid lorsqu'il se croit français"




...Tiens ça me fait penser à un certain Taxi Girl:

«Eh mec! , c'est Paris.
Tu m'entends ?
P-A-R-I-S, Paris.
Respires le bon air,
Mais fais gaffe quand même.
Tous les jours des mômes meurent
D'en avoir respiré un peu trop.»


----------



## KARL40 (10 Novembre 2005)

Leurs morceaux sont en libre accès sur leur site !
N'hésitez pas à y jeter une oreille ... et surtout à regarder DIG !, rockumentaire sur le parcours des BJM et des Dandy Warhols.


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Novembre 2005)

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (10 Novembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> on ne s'en lasse jamais   :love: :love:


Jamais Ô grand jamais.....  



			
				samoussa a dit:
			
		

> bien daccord  Faut avoir été saoul dans un parc un apres midi pluvieux d'école pour comprendre ce morceau


J'y vais de ma petite larme presque à chaque fois.....


----------



## y&b (10 Novembre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Jamais Ô grand jamais.....



:love: :love: :love:


----------



## supermoquette (10 Novembre 2005)

Il a bon gout, mais il s'appelle Léon au cas ou


----------



## ikiki (10 Novembre 2005)

on naît punk ou on l?est pas...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2005)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> on naît punk ou on l?est pas...



... et on prends un pack de Dead Kennedys au pti' déj ou on crève


----------



## imimi (10 Novembre 2005)

passenger66 a dit:
			
		

> ... et on prends un pack de Dead Kennedys au pti' déj ou on crève



waouh !
I don't need this fucking world...


----------



## FANREM (10 Novembre 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Leurs morceaux sont en libre accès sur leur site !
> N'hésitez pas à y jeter une oreille ... et surtout à regarder DIG !, rockumentaire sur le parcours des BJM et des Dandy Warhols.



Achat indispensable, malheureusement le jour de la sortie - j'etais tellement impatient - j'ai voulu l'acheter dans l'hyper a coté de mon boulot, et ils ............... ne l'avaient naturellement pas. ils ne l'ont toujours pas d'ailleurs   

En passant, merci pour le lien que tu m'avais deja donné :love:


----------



## Taho! (10 Novembre 2005)

Tout Muse, sauf Hullabaloo, pas envie de cet album ce soir...


----------



## mado (10 Novembre 2005)

Je décroche pas


----------



## IceandFire (11 Novembre 2005)

ben nous on a passé une bien belle soirée Morissey/Smiths... :love:...
plein de monde, des groupe live, dvd, etc...binouzessssss  ..impec  ...
Morrisseeeeeeyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## y&b (11 Novembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Je décroche pas


Je suis entrain de découvrir leur albun grâce a lien ton lien et c'est plutôt 
:love::love:

sinon avant c'était : 






Quand on pense que un groupe de petit nouveaux, The Doors, faisait leur première partie...


----------



## El_ChiCo (11 Novembre 2005)

Là, maintenant tout de suite, je suis sur Les Innocents : Un monde parfait... C'est fou tout ce qu'il peut y avoir sur ma bibliothèque...


----------



## y&b (11 Novembre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Là, maintenant tout de suite, je suis sur Les Innocents : Un monde parfait... C'est fou tout ce qu'il peut y avoir sur ma bibliothèque...



:affraid: Un virus spécifique à Itunes peu être


----------



## joeldu18cher (11 Novembre 2005)

jacques dutronc "l'homme et l'enfant ":love:


----------



## Taho! (11 Novembre 2005)

le ronronnement de mon iBook dans mon lit avant d'aller me coucher !


----------



## El_ChiCo (11 Novembre 2005)

comme il se la raconte avec ses connexions ouifi...


----------



## IceandFire (11 Novembre 2005)

pas ouifi, : Wiwi ©  ...


----------



## Taho! (11 Novembre 2005)

U2 live à Toronto


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2005)

Ca faisait longtemps, mais je m'en lasse pas:








:love: :king: :love:


----------



## Pierrou (11 Novembre 2005)

Ghhhhaaaaa ! :rateau:

*ARCTURUS: Sideshow Symphonies *

Miam miam


----------



## Dark-Tintin (11 Novembre 2005)

Mwahahah soad powa !!!   :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Novembre 2005)

Je viens d'ecouter la prestation live de Madonna aux MTV Europe Music Awards... Rah, vive le playback parce que la c'est une catastrophe, elle chante plus que faux :rateau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (11 Novembre 2005)

Mwahahaha 

au moins elle en fait pas, elle a pas honte comme d'autres chanteuses


----------



## Burzum (11 Novembre 2005)




----------



## sofiping (11 Novembre 2005)

La comete Young Marble Giants que je me repasse régulierement ... ils n'ont fait qu'un album .... c'est space mais j'adore ...






:love:

et pour rester avec les filles je vais embrayer sur celui là .... c'est pas le plus recent mais c'est celui que je préfère ...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (11 Novembre 2005)

n'empeche, personne il a cité les BESTS :


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Novembre 2005)

:affraid: Metallica ah ah ah  :affraid: une tisane et au lit :casse:


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Novembre 2005)

Le live des PINK FLOYD au Live 8 de cette année...:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Ti'punch (11 Novembre 2005)




----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (11 Novembre 2005)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Mwahahaha
> 
> au moins elle en fait pas, elle a pas honte comme d'autres chanteuses


vi.... moi j'aime Madonna et je m'en fout qu'elle chante faux!  :love:


----------



## purestyle (11 Novembre 2005)

C'est marrant j'ai mis ce 33t qui date de 1985 et les paroles n'ont pas pris une ride...







Petit Agité

Une banlieue maudite
En zone interdite
Une armée de flics
Marqués par la haine
Les jeunes se dechaînent
On en a rien à perdre
Les bagnoles crâment
La zone est en flâme
Et la folie gagne
Les gamins rebelles
Brûlent des poubelles
Ce soir c'est la fête

Petit Agité
Tous des Béruriers
Petit Bérurier
Tous des Agités

Viens voir comm'il fait chaud
Les caisses font des tonneaux
C'est le grand rodéo
Sous une tête-cagoule
T'as perdu la boule
Et le monde s'écroule
La cité des barjots
Quartier des Agités
Commando Bérurier
Tu avances masqué
Dans le noir sans papier
Commando Bérurier

Tous des agités
Tous des agités
Tous des agités
Tous des agités


----------



## IceandFire (11 Novembre 2005)

tripod  c'est du métal non ?


----------



## Avril-VII (11 Novembre 2005)




----------



## GlobalCut (11 Novembre 2005)

BERU :love:


----------



## steinway (11 Novembre 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

>



daniel, extraordinaire sur ce coup la...est il meilleur en tant que chef d orchestre ou en tant que pianiste  ??? je l ai vu plusieurs fois en concert, ce type est geant !!!  je ne vois qu arrau pour rivaliser avec lui sur le terrain des nocturnes..


----------



## steinway (11 Novembre 2005)

hancock


----------



## rezba (11 Novembre 2005)

J'alterne deux merveilles techno.

Sebastien Devaud le lyonnais, alias Agoria, une heure d'un enchainement de versions remixées, d'angelo Badalamenti à Radiohead et Iggy Pop, en passant par Carl Craig, LFO, 69, Swayzac&#8230;






Et Richie Hawtin le surdoué, pour le dernier versant de sa trilogie DE9 : Transitions. Un firmament de la techno minimale.


----------



## bompi (11 Novembre 2005)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> daniel, extraordinaire sur ce coup la...est il meilleur en tant que chef d orchestre ou en tant que pianiste  ??? je l ai vu plusieurs fois en concert, ce type est geant !!!  je ne vois qu arrau pour rivaliser avec lui sur le terrain des nocturnes..


C'est marrant ... Comme pianiste je ne peux pas dire (jamais écouté), mais comme chef, Barenboïm m'a souvent mis les nerfs en pelote. Sur des programmes similaires, la direction de Pierre Boulez me paraît à des coudées au-dessus.
Et le plus curieux est qu'un jour j'ai assisté à un concert avec le n°5 de Beethoven (  ) avec Arrau (  ) dirigé par Barenboïm : une horreur (tout était trop mou). Et puis est venue la 2de partie avec une pièce de Boulez (je ne me souviens plus laquelle), hyper complexe, avec un nombre de musiciens colossal. Et Barenboïm m'a complètement bluffé, avec une maîtrise extraordinaire, une fluidité et une élégance hors norme : c'était sublime ! Comme quoi !

Pour Chopin, j'en suis resté aux disques de mes parents avec les versions de Dinu Lipatti, pianiste (trop) tôt disparu (un brin légendaire, un peu comme Kathleen Ferrier). C'est le Chopin que j'aime : sensible mais pudique, brillant mais intériorisé, virtuose mais sans ostentation. La classe, quoi !


----------



## bompi (11 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'alterne deux merveilles techno.
> 
> Sebastien Devaud le lyonnais, alias Agoria, une heure d'un enchainement de versions remixées, d'angelo Badalamenti à Radiohead et Iggy Pop, en passant par Carl Craig, LFO, 69, Swayzac?
> 
> ...



 Richie Hawtin  Celui-là est-il sorti récemment ? 
Son sommet reste (à mes yeux) "Consumed" sous le nom de Plastikman.


----------



## purestyle (11 Novembre 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant j'ai mis ce 33t qui date de 1985 et les paroles n'ont pas pris une ride...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



zut, le site a pas aimé que j'emprunte leur pochette...donc la voici :


----------



## y&b (11 Novembre 2005)

Et oui tout n'est qu'eternelle recommencement ...
Sauf qu'a l'epoque c'était Pasqua qui voulais faire bander un oeuf   
Mais très bon choix, à reécouté régulièrement pour ne pas perdre la foi


----------



## rezba (11 Novembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Richie Hawtin  Celui-là est-il sorti récemment ?
> Son sommet reste (à mes yeux) "Consumed" sous le nom de Plastikman.



il y a une semaine. 
a mes oreilles, c'est son sommet, après consumed et closer.


----------



## toys (11 Novembre 2005)

le sac des filles de camille je sait sa vas encore geuller mais bon quand on aime


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Novembre 2005)

Beru


----------



## toys (11 Novembre 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Beru


on dit pardont apres


----------



## Ti'punch (11 Novembre 2005)

un ptit mix de Radiohead... Amnesiac, Kid A, Pablo honney, Hail tio the thief, OK Computer, The Bends...

:rose: :rose: 

bon ok y'a ptete tout d'un coup là... :rose: :rose: 

mais quand on aime   

:love: :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Novembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> on dit pardont apres


Beurrrrpsssssssssss


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Novembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Richie Hawtin  Celui-là est-il sorti récemment ?
> Son sommet reste (à mes yeux) "Consumed" sous le nom de Plastikman.



Sa version du "Wirstschaft Is Tot" des gars de Ljubljana est aussi martiale/hardcore que l'orignal ne l'est déjà


----------



## Taho! (12 Novembre 2005)

TeddyBears n'est pas encore tombé ce soir, mais ça ne saurait tarder ! :love:


----------



## teo (12 Novembre 2005)

maintenant

Le premler EP d'Orange Blossom
Superbe :love:

encore des Nantais je crois


----------



## Taho! (12 Novembre 2005)

Le chanteur de Scorpion qui dit qu'il a les pieds qui puent ! :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Novembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> maintenant
> 
> Le premler EP d'Orange Blossom
> Superbe :love:
> ...



Celui chez Prikosnovénie ?  

Les australiens de Clann Zu


----------



## steinway (12 Novembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant ... Comme pianiste je ne peux pas dire (jamais écouté), mais comme chef, Barenboïm m'a souvent mis les nerfs en pelote. Sur des programmes similaires, la direction de Pierre Boulez me paraît à des coudées au-dessus.



j ai eu l occasion de les entendre plusieurs fois en concert chacun, ce qui est clair c est que leur styles ne peuvent pas etre compares. j adore boulez aussi pour sa precision notamment.



			
				bompi a dit:
			
		

> Et le plus curieux est qu'un jour j'ai assisté à un concert avec le n°5 de Beethoven (  ) avec Arrau (  ) dirigé par Barenboïm : une horreur (tout était trop mou).



les tempi adoptes par aarau son souvent tres lents, c est un peu derangeant  ex : brahms n°1 direction haitink



			
				bompi a dit:
			
		

> Et puis est venue la 2de partie avec une pièce de Boulez (je ne me souviens plus laquelle), hyper complexe, avec un nombre de musiciens colossal. Et Barenboïm m'a complètement bluffé, avec une maîtrise extraordinaire, une fluidité et une élégance hors norme : c'était sublime ! Comme quoi !



j ai eu aussi l occasion d entendre barenboim dans les notations de boulez (1 a 4) c etait exceptionnel !!!


----------



## steinway (12 Novembre 2005)

et la un autre style :


----------



## Taho! (12 Novembre 2005)

Au réveil : Ben Harper, Live from Mars


----------



## IceandFire (12 Novembre 2005)

Lloyd Cole....:king:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (12 Novembre 2005)

Ce matin, au reveil : 
System of a down et rammstein ^^


----------



## y&b (12 Novembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Lloyd Cole....:king:



:love:  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (12 Novembre 2005)

oui hein ! :love:  ....  ... :king: :style: "my bag...." :love:


----------



## y&b (12 Novembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> oui hein ! :love:  ....  ... :king: :style: "my bag...." :love:


 C'est tellement puissant qu'à chaque fois ça me caumotionnne     :rose:


----------



## IceandFire (12 Novembre 2005)

olà !!!! on fly high  !!!!!


----------



## chokobelle (12 Novembre 2005)

Parce que je suis une midinette


----------



## Taho! (12 Novembre 2005)

Dans la voiture, dans quelques minutes, le PodCast #7


----------



## Pierrou (12 Novembre 2005)

On m'a offert ça hier soir : 

*IMPURE WILHELMINA: L'amour, la mort, l'enfance perdue*




du stoner Rock Psycho.....Je découvre, et j'adore !!! :love:

*ISIS: Panopticon *




Du métal progressif comme j'aime 

Et le dernier Keziah Jones aussi


----------



## puregeof (12 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Et le dernier Keziah Jones aussi



Il y eu un nouveau Keziah Jones depuis l'excellent Black Orpheus ?


----------



## Pierrou (12 Novembre 2005)

be nan c'est çui là


----------



## puregeof (12 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> be nan c'est çui là


Le double avec les versions acoustiques ?


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (12 Novembre 2005)

Well, my name it is a number 
It's on a piece of plastic film 
And I've been growin' funny flowers 
Outside on my little window sill 
And don't you know I'm a 2,000 man 
And my kids, they just don't understand me at all 
You know, my wife still respects me 
Even though I really misuse her 
I am having an affair 
With the Random computer 
But don't you know I'm a 2,000 man 
And my kids, they just don't understand me at all 
Oh daddy, proud of your planet 
Oh mommy, proud of your sun 
Oh daddy, proud of your planet 
Oh mommy. proud of your sun 
Oh daddy, your brain's still flashin' 
Like they did when you were young 
Or did they come down crashin' 
Seeing all the things you'd done 
Spacin' out and havin' fun 
Oh daddy, proud of your planet 
Oh mommy. proud of your sun 
Oh daddy, proud of your planet 
Oh mommy. proud of your sun 
Oh daddy, your brain's still flashin' 
Like they did when you were young 
Or did they come down crashin' 
Seeing all the things you'd done 
Spacin' out and havin' fun 
But, don't you know I'm a 2,000 man 
And my kids, they just don't understand me at all 
But don't you know I'm a 2,000 man 
And my kids, they just don't understand me at all 
Understand me, understand me, 
understand me, now understand me 
But don't you know I'm a 2,000 man 
And my kids, they just don't understand me at all 
But don't you know I'm a 2,000 man 
And my kids, they just don't understand me at all 
I'm a 2,000 man, I'm a 2,000 man 
I'm a 2,000 man, I'm a 2,000 man, yeah, 2,000


----------



## Taho! (12 Novembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Petite découverte de la soirée...:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


je n'ai entendu que des extraits, mais elle me semble complètement secouée, dans le bon sens du terme !


----------



## elKBron (12 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai entendu que des extraits, mais elle me semble complètement secouée, dans le bon sens du terme !


 ouais, bon , c est pas orangina non plus 

et personne ne sauraot ou je pourrais rechoper les anciens Mixed Tapes de Merco siouplet ?


----------



## steinway (12 Novembre 2005)

Texas :


----------



## Pierrou (12 Novembre 2005)

Symphonic Show sur la 2....
*C'est po hummmaaiiinnnnnn!!!*
:rateau:


----------



## steinway (12 Novembre 2005)

Bernstein


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Symphonic Show sur la 2....
> *C'est po hummmaaiiinnnnnn!!!*
> :rateau:


Suck My TV


----------



## y&b (12 Novembre 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Suck My TV


Sympa ce p'tit truc pour s'endormir :sleep:


----------



## foux (12 Novembre 2005)

Le dernier live de M

En concert c'était bieeeen


----------



## Taho! (12 Novembre 2005)

le chanteur de Scorpion qui dit qu'il a les pieds qui puent ! :love:

(merci Stargazer :love: )


----------



## Dark-Tintin (13 Novembre 2005)

On se rapproche dangereusement de lorie la..


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Novembre 2005)

... RECENT TRACKS ...


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Novembre 2005)

Aujourd'hui.


----------



## macarel (13 Novembre 2005)

voilà quelques'uns pour cet aprèm:love:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (13 Novembre 2005)

La je suis en trip *lost prophets*


----------



## Pierrou (13 Novembre 2005)

Moi j'écoute le Donjon de Naheulbeuk, ça faisait longtemps, je me pisse dessus :rateau:


----------



## macarel (13 Novembre 2005)

puis ça aussi :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Novembre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Sympa ce p'tit truc pour s'endormir :sleep:


Avec un DDT© ?


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Novembre 2005)

en ce moment


----------



## Cammy (13 Novembre 2005)

En pleine ecoute de Björk et Hotel Costes 8 !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Novembre 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> en ce moment



Pfiouuuuuuuuuuuu!!! Ben, dis donc... Tu dois l'écouter fort alors


----------



## IceandFire (13 Novembre 2005)

Huummm...!!!! Joy & Bjork ...  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (13 Novembre 2005)

lonnie liston smith : "expansions", vous savez la pub de bouygues  ... c'est superbe, bien jazz-funk des seventies's.... :style: on voit bien huggy les bons tuyaux...  ou jackie brown :love: ....


----------



## chokobelle (13 Novembre 2005)

Damon pardonne moi, je suis faible :-/


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Novembre 2005)

Comme il y a Full Monty à la télé






et logiquement suivra


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Novembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> et logiquement suivra


_*WAAAAAAAAR DAAAAAAANCE!!!*_


----------



## joeldu18cher (14 Novembre 2005)

bof "bienvenue a gattaca " michael nyman:love:


----------



## toys (14 Novembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> maintenant
> 
> Le premler EP d'Orange Blossom
> Superbe :love:
> ...


bien sur arthur du nantais et du gros du lourd signé cher precosnovania qui eux sont basé a clisson pour le nom de pré truc je cherche l'hotographe et je vous le fax mais il ont de tres bon truc chez eux


----------



## Ti'punch (14 Novembre 2005)




----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (14 Novembre 2005)

Ce matin...


----------



## ginette107 (14 Novembre 2005)

Tout de suite:


:love:


----------



## Taho! (14 Novembre 2005)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

> Damon pardonne moi, je suis faible :-/


Ah oui quand même !


----------



## Taho! (14 Novembre 2005)

Le dernier album de Bénabar


----------



## playaman (14 Novembre 2005)

Une ondine de passage dans mon coeur ma fait découvrir :

Diabologum

et entre autre cet album







Pas franchement récent mais vraiment bon de chez bon.
Et le morceaux la maman et la putain est ce que j'ai entendu de plus fort depuis un moment...
Au passage merci Jean Eustache pour avoir fait des films avec des dialogue si...
Je me réjouis d'être inviter a le regarder...


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Novembre 2005)

*Anger
Misery
You'll suffer unto me

Harvester of sorrow
Language of the mad
Harvester of sorrow
*


----------



## Patamach (14 Novembre 2005)

Une reprise de "THERE IS A LIGHT THAT NEVER GOES OUT" des Smiths par Schneider TM.
Version electro-vocoder pour le moins tordue mais qui ne manque pas d'intérêt!!
A ecouter d'urgence.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2005)

... encore une perle des années 80: 






:love: :king: :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (14 Novembre 2005)

"Rock the Rhythm"


----------



## Freelancer (14 Novembre 2005)

Madge, Confessions On A Dancefloor. la production est énormissime :love: :love: :love: on dirait un concentré de tout ses albums depuis Ray Of Light. mes deux préférés : Future Lovers & Jump.


----------



## Malow (14 Novembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Madge, Confessions On A Dancefloor. la production est énormissime :love: :love: :love: on dirait un concentré de tout ses albums depuis Ray Of Light. mes deux préférés : Future Lovers & Jump.




 

Get together et Push sont géniales ! :love: :love: :love: 

Une vraie pro !


----------



## macarel (14 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> *Anger
> Misery
> You'll suffer unto me
> 
> ...


Boudu, tu vas pas fort aujourd'hui:mouais:


----------



## Ti'punch (14 Novembre 2005)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Novembre 2005)

"Where is Captain Kirk"... Massilia's true elektro punk :love: :love: :love:  Tofs du concert de la fiesta des Suds en octobre...


----------



## elKBron (14 Novembre 2005)

​


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (14 Novembre 2005)

:hosto: il faut me ressortir ça vite RYKODISC, D'URGENCE:modo:


----------



## elKBron (14 Novembre 2005)

​


----------



## IceandFire (14 Novembre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Une reprise de "THERE IS A LIGHT THAT NEVER GOES OUT" des Smiths par Schneider TM.
> Version electro-vocoder pour le moins tordue mais qui ne manque pas d'intérêt!!
> A ecouter d'urgence.




je connais  tu penses :love: ...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (14 Novembre 2005)

Du qui tape....


----------



## elKBron (14 Novembre 2005)

chuis comme ca... je commence en haut a gauche et je finis en bas a droite... pfiou... pas fini moi ​


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Novembre 2005)

Aujourd'hui.


----------



## El_ChiCo (14 Novembre 2005)

Là tout de suite :
My Immortal, Evanescence



​


----------



## elKBron (14 Novembre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Là tout de suite :
> My Immortal, Evanescence
> ​


bon, ben maintenant, tu m as donne envie de ressortir une vieille galette du groupe Immortal :



​ 
cet album plus precisement :






ca dechire les tympans :love:​


----------



## El_ChiCo (14 Novembre 2005)

c'est des catcheurs ?


----------



## elKBron (14 Novembre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> c'est des catcheurs ?


nonon, des zicos qui font du black metal... ah... toute ma jeunesse... l epoque ou j avais des tresses dans mon bouc... revolu tout ca, mais je me serais bien eclate a cette periode


----------



## MACcossinelle (14 Novembre 2005)

*now...


* *





* " _black and white eyes_ "


​


----------



## Ti'punch (14 Novembre 2005)




----------



## Burzum (14 Novembre 2005)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Novembre 2005)

zing boum ,zing boum !!!


----------



## samoussa (14 Novembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> zing boum ,zing boum !!!




Vu en concert


----------



## samoussa (14 Novembre 2005)

Une rocket rock 'n roll


----------



## puregeof (14 Novembre 2005)

Devendra Banhart - cripple Crow




  
J'adore :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2005)

Tiens, suis d'humeur jouasse moi ce matin  :rateau:


----------



## IceandFire (15 Novembre 2005)

une bossa nova avec les pixies


----------



## Patamach (15 Novembre 2005)

*Aujourd'hui est un grand jour.*
C'est le *25eme* anniversaire d'un de nos labels préférés (si j'en crois les posts que je suis depuis bientôt un an)

Donc bon anniversaire à:





A cette occasion je vous poste 2 albums du label:

*1981: BAUHAUS - IN THE FLAT FIELD*





*2005: MAGNETOPHONE - THE MAN WHO ATE THE MAN





*24 ans d'écart entre les 2, toujours la même qualité, toujours un design au top (merci V.Oliver)


----------



## Luc G (15 Novembre 2005)

Les trésors du jazz 1954, le dernier coffret de l'anthologie chronologique du jazz d'André Francis et Jean Schwarz.

Enfin, je commence, vu qu'il y a 10 CD chargés jusqu'à la gueule (77'30 pour le cd en cours) de pépites.

Ceux qui veulent se faire une anthologie du jazzz "ancien" à peu de frais peuvent y aller sans crainte : en gros 40 ¤ pour les 10 CD et 151 morceraux qui constituent le coffret 54, même chose pour les 4 coffrets précédents (sauf 1 qui ne contient que 5 CD et qui est moins cher) et vous avez l'histoire du jazz de 1880 à 1954 (55 l'année prochaine pour des questions de droits).

Pour l'heure, après Solar par Miles Davis et avant Four brothers par Jimmy Giuffre, j'en suis à Love for sale par Lionel Hampton. Sur le même CD, j'ai encore Art Tatum, Oscar Peterson, Thelonius Monk, Art Blakey, etc. et que du nanan : ceux qui choisissent ne sont pas des enfants de coeur.

En plus les livrets sont intelligents et le côté chronologique apporte quelques chose par rapport aux anthologies habituelles.


----------



## darquos (15 Novembre 2005)

Pour mes périodes calmes et posées :

Killers
ADX
Angel Witch
Carnivor
Megadeath

Pour les autres :

Aborted
Dismember
Desultory
Slayer
Loudblast...


----------



## Patamach (15 Novembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Les trésors du jazz 1954, le dernier coffret de l'anthologie chronologique du jazz d'André Francis et Jean Schwarz.
> 
> Enfin, je commence, vu qu'il y a 10 CD chargés jusqu'à la gueule (77'30 pour le cd en cours) de pépites.
> 
> ...



En Jazz je cherche ca:
*Albert Ayler *- *Holy Ghost: Rare & Unissued Recordings (1962-70)
*Coffret de 9 Cd, malheureusement bcp + cher que les bons plans de Luc G (+ de 100¤)*





*Si qqn a un bon plan d'occaz ...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (15 Novembre 2005)

And now... Mr Richie Havens!


----------



## IceandFire (15 Novembre 2005)

Nirvana...Smells like teen spirit...


----------



## chokobelle (15 Novembre 2005)

Fugazi - The Argument :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> *Aujourd'hui est un grand jour.*
> C'est le *25eme* anniversaire d'un de nos labels préférés (si j'en crois les posts que je suis depuis bientôt un an)
> 
> Donc bon anniversaire à:



Un label d'anthologie!  

Qui nous a entre autres gratifié de, outre Bauhaus: Cocteau Twins, The Birthday Party, Clan of Xymox, les PIxies et bien d'autres encore... :king: :king: :king:

Pour ma part, ce 25ème m'a permis de rescussiter  ce superbe Wolfgang Press :rateau:


----------



## samoussa (15 Novembre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> En Jazz je cherche ca:
> *Albert Ayler *- *Holy Ghost: Rare & Unissued Recordings (1962-70)
> *Coffret de 9 Cd, malheureusement bcp + cher que les bons plans de Luc G (+ de 100¤)*
> 
> ...




Pas de plan d'occaz par contre j'adore


----------



## IceandFire (15 Novembre 2005)

THE BOY WITH THE THORN IN HIS SIDE


----------



## Luc G (15 Novembre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> En Jazz je cherche ca:
> *Albert Ayler *- *Holy Ghost: Rare & Unissued Recordings (1962-70)
> *Coffret de 9 Cd, malheureusement bcp + cher que les bons plans de Luc G (+ de 100¤)*
> 
> ...



J'ai vu le coffret mais je ne l'ai pas acheté non plus.


----------



## meldon (15 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est vraiment sympa ce truc !!
> :love: :love: :love:



Si tu aimes ça je te conseilles


----------



## madlen (15 Novembre 2005)

pour un petit changement, je me suis mis itunes radio > electronica > Silky sexy deep house direct from NY... pas mal


----------



## toys (15 Novembre 2005)

emilli simon s'est bien on en mange sans faim


----------



## elKBron (15 Novembre 2005)

comme d habitude, je me fais la totale, mais je vais pas vous faire toutes les pochettes d album non plus (enfin, bon...) :love::love:​


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2005)

PJ.... :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Novembre 2005)




----------



## Freelancer (15 Novembre 2005)

Analogue, le nouvel album de a-Ha... une production sans réelle consistance ni saveur à la coldplay  l'écriture est moins flamboyante... mouais


----------



## y&b (15 Novembre 2005)

j'm'en lasse pas de celui là


----------



## Sydney Bristow (15 Novembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Les trésors du jazz 1954, le dernier coffret de l'anthologie chronologique du jazz d'André Francis et Jean Schwarz.
> 
> Enfin, je commence, vu qu'il y a 10 CD chargés jusqu'à la gueule (77'30 pour le cd en cours) de pépites.
> 
> ...



oui André Francis ,j'aimai bien ses emissions sur inter...
Julien Delli Fiori ,j'aime moins...
j'ai vu a la FNAC ,une collection a moins de 10 euros le CD ,aussi préparée par André Francis:j'ia eu l'occasion de voir un morceau de Lionel Hampton ,de 1938 ,proprement hallucinant:Wizzin the Wizz ,ou Hampton y joue du piano ,a la maniere d'un vibraphoniste ,cad avec deux doigts,avec une virtuosité sidérante,sur un tempo stratosphérique,comme seul le jazz peut en proposer...


----------



## Burzum (15 Novembre 2005)




----------



## y&b (15 Novembre 2005)

Et puis ....





:love:  :love:


----------



## chokobelle (15 Novembre 2005)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

>



  Surtout "Death to brith" par Michaël Pitt tout seul. La version de Pagoda est beaucoup moins poingante je trouve :hein:


----------



## purestyle (15 Novembre 2005)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (15 Novembre 2005)

en direct , en ce moment ,France Musique ,un mardi ideal :Anne Gastinel (violoncelle )  ,Claire Desert (piano ) entre autres...
j'aime bien cette emission...


----------



## El_ChiCo (15 Novembre 2005)

ah c'est con j'ai pas la radio... 

Du coup, je me rattrape sur Miles Davis (Ascenseur pour l'échafaud)


----------



## Sydney Bristow (15 Novembre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> ah c'est con j'ai pas la radio...
> 
> Du coup, je me rattrape sur Miles Davis (Ascenseur pour l'échafaud)



pas mal aussi,G acheté la semaine derniere...
une compilation...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (15 Novembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu le coffret mais je ne l'ai pas acheté non plus.


j'ai celui la en CD 







et en K7 (qu'il faudrait que je me décide a numériser  )
les nuits de la fondations Maeght (st paul de vence 1970 je crois )
ah celui la il est superbe...C'est beau a pleurer parfois ,le son du ténor d'albert Ayler...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (15 Novembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> en direct , en ce moment ,France Musique ,un mardi ideal :Anne Gastinel (violoncelle )  ,Claire Desert (piano ) entre autres...
> j'aime bien cette emission...




toujours Anne Gastinel et Claire Desert ,transcription des lieder de Schubert pour Violoncelle et piano,C sublime...

voila le CD en question


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2005)

ce soir c'est Mojo Club!   :love:


----------



## El_ChiCo (15 Novembre 2005)

curieusement, l'aléatoire d'iTunes m'a remis sur Miles Davis pendant que tu me fais rager à l'idée de ne pas avoir la radio...


----------



## Kreck (15 Novembre 2005)

fell off the floor, man !!!


----------



## steinway (15 Novembre 2005)

Gluck


----------



## Sydney Bristow (15 Novembre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> curieusement, l'aléatoire d'iTunes m'a remis sur Miles Davis pendant que tu me fais rager à l'idée de ne pas avoir la radio...




pas de regrets ,cela se termine a 22h !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (15 Novembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> zing boum ,zing boum !!!




allez,acheté hier sur itunes ,mais je m'en lasse pas !


----------



## Le_iPodeur (15 Novembre 2005)

bon allez devinette : quelle musique j'écoute facile je la tadadise
taadaaadaaa? tadadadadada tadadadaaadadaada da da da da ! X2

alors ? facile la réponse ici


----------



## teo (15 Novembre 2005)

_Confessions on a dancefloor _de Madonna (l'autre)

Pas son meilleur, je préfère les originaux de Abba ou Donna Summer :love: 

Dans le genre, le _Supernature _de Goldfrapp écouté plus tôt dans la journée. Pareil. Les ancêtres sont encore meilleurs.





Mais un bon remix  _Hung up_ donnerait envie de virer le débardeur au _Babylon_ et de profiter du paysage


----------



## y&b (15 Novembre 2005)

Faut bien se mettre en condition pour sa venu jeudi à Montpellier 

:style: :style: :style:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2005)

Parfait pour lendemain glauque et brumes ethiliques...


----------



## Taho! (16 Novembre 2005)

Je comptais me faire une totale de Danny Elfman, y'en a quelques uns sur le store je crois...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (16 Novembre 2005)

Early Post Modern Punk :style: This Morning...


----------



## IceandFire (16 Novembre 2005)

the christians :love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## Freelancer (16 Novembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _Confessions on a dancefloor _de Madonna (l'autre)
> 
> Pas son meilleur, je préfère les originaux de Abba ou Donna Summer :love:



A rajouter dans la liste des influences, les pet shop boys également, petit garçon (cf le pompage énorme de West End Girls sur le morceau "Jump")




			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> Mais un bon remix  _Hung up_ donnerait envie de virer le débardeur au _Babylon_ et de profiter du paysage



tout pareil, mais plutôt sur Future Lovers (moroder + william orbit + madonna sur le même morceau  )



			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> Dans le genre, le _Supernature _de Goldfrapp écouté plus tôt dans la journée. Pareil. Les ancêtres sont encore meilleurs.



tout pareil mais en plus méchant: les morceaux sont ineptes, un groupe sans personnalité propre (qui a fait du trip hop quand ça marchait, maintenant de l'électro... ils seraient capables de nous sortir une bourrée auvergnate si ça leur permettait de passer sur MTV)
Déjà, à l'époque de pussyfoot recordings, ils sortaient de pâles copies des thèmes de james bond


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Novembre 2005)




----------



## IceandFire (16 Novembre 2005)

LLoyd Cole and the commotions... :love:  .... i like this person....


----------



## gKatarn (16 Novembre 2005)




----------



## IceandFire (16 Novembre 2005)

c'est pas Lloyd Cole ça   !!!!!


----------



## gKatarn (16 Novembre 2005)

Nan mais çà n'empêche pas


----------



## IceandFire (16 Novembre 2005)

je dis pas le contraire   héhéhé


----------



## IceandFire (16 Novembre 2005)

allez on reste dans le Très bon : House of Love... le père chadwick toujours aussi classe :love:...
leurs dernier opus...


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Novembre 2005)




----------



## Ti'punch (16 Novembre 2005)

Paint it black, les Stones :love:  :love:


----------



## imimi (16 Novembre 2005)

Dry Kill Logic _The Darker Side Of Nonsense_ 
entrecoupé de System Of A Down _Mezmerize_
:love: 
:love:
:love:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (16 Novembre 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2005)

Bauhaus..... The Sanity Assassin :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Novembre 2005)

Aujourd'hui.


----------



## MACcossinelle (16 Novembre 2005)

*Now...


* *





* je viens de voir qu'ils avaient sorti une douzaine d'album  il m'en manque pas mal finalement...


​


----------



## KARL40 (16 Novembre 2005)




----------



## Ti'punch (16 Novembre 2005)




----------



## La mouette (16 Novembre 2005)

Chopin....:love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2005)

Joy,....:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Cammy (16 Novembre 2005)

Portishead, Bjork, télépopmusik et Juliet !


----------



## y&b (16 Novembre 2005)

:love:  :love:


----------



## El_ChiCo (16 Novembre 2005)

Fauré, Élégie. Un régal.


----------



## Ti'punch (17 Novembre 2005)




----------



## MACcossinelle (17 Novembre 2005)

Toujours pareil....en boucle :rateau:

Eels and Syd matters !


----------



## IceandFire (17 Novembre 2005)

syd matters :love: très bon en concert et très gentil monsieur Jo


----------



## House M.D. (17 Novembre 2005)

Ce soir, Big Science, de Laurie Anderson  :


----------



## Ti'punch (17 Novembre 2005)




----------



## Taho! (17 Novembre 2005)

Ma bibliothèque iTunes en Smart Shuffle...


----------



## MrStone (17 Novembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

>




Tiens c'est marrant j'lai justement écouté ce matin :love: 


Sinon hier soir sur France4 y'avait un _concert sauvage_ avec A.S Dragon  la prestation était un peu froide en première moitié, ça s'est bien dégagé par la suite... par contre la prise de son n'était pas exceptionnelle 
Trop fort la reprise de 'Pump up the jam'


----------



## Ti'punch (17 Novembre 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2005)

Là c'est Element of Crime :love:


----------



## Patamach (17 Novembre 2005)

allez on va faire dans le francais ce matin


----------



## IceandFire (17 Novembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> allez on reste dans le Très bon : House of Love... le père chadwick toujours aussi classe :love:...
> leurs dernier opus...




pareil ce matin :love:   

AS DRagon Natacha !!! :love: Mr Stone


----------



## Patamach (17 Novembre 2005)

on change de style


----------



## imimi (17 Novembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

>



j'ai mis le même !!!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2005)

Et hop! un petit de chez Crammed :love:


----------



## Ti'punch (17 Novembre 2005)

un ptit mix de Têtes Raides

:love:  :love:  :love:   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2005)

Allez, on continue chez Crammed...





... avec un des meilleurs minimal:






 :love:


----------



## imimi (17 Novembre 2005)

Retour vers les p'tits français : 
Les Amis d'ta Femme   _Lave Toi La Bouche_


----------



## lufograf (17 Novembre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> on change de style


Vraiment bien foutu ce disque ! 
Au fait quel est le disque français dont tu parlais avant, 
qui malgré une belle pochette a l'air perdu pour moi ?!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2005)

...et des ptis français chez crammed toujours :love:


----------



## meldon (17 Novembre 2005)

Ellitmane Toh de Nawal Al Zoghby 

Et je viens juste de finir


----------



## yvos (17 Novembre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> allez on va faire dans le francais ce matin


 
:love:


----------



## yvos (17 Novembre 2005)

lufograf a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment bien foutu ce disque !
> Au fait quel est le disque français dont tu parlais avant,
> qui malgré une belle pochette a l'air perdu pour moi ?!


 
Diabologum.

splitté en 99


----------



## Grug2 (17 Novembre 2005)

marrant comme personne ne cite jamais johnny ici.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2005)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> marrant comme personne ne cite jamais johnny ici.




Meuu si!






:love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (17 Novembre 2005)

"A queu ouais..."  _(Johnny 1994)_


----------



## meldon (17 Novembre 2005)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> marrant comme personne ne cite jamais johnny ici.


Allez le dernier Johnny pour faire plaisir à notre ami Grug2!! 






Ben quoi, j'ai pas bon?


----------



## toys (17 Novembre 2005)

stacey kent


----------



## Patamach (17 Novembre 2005)

Une partie des héritiers de feu Diabologum






Ca rigole dur.


----------



## yvos (17 Novembre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Une partie des héritiers de feu Diabologum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
disons un peu plus que sur leur dernier, l'Enfer tiède.

Experience est déjà un peu plus "enjoué"


----------



## macarel (17 Novembre 2005)

euh, encore quelques Johnny
Johnny Winter, Johnny Guitar Watson, Johnny Clegg, Johnny B.Good D, piège), Johnny Taylor
Et en plus, ils font de la bonne (musique je veut dire) :love:


----------



## El_ChiCo (17 Novembre 2005)

meldon : il est bien spirit of Ireland ? Parce que je cherche un CD sympa de musique irlandaise...


----------



## lumai (17 Novembre 2005)

Là c'est les Black Rebel Motorcycle Club !


----------



## y&b (17 Novembre 2005)

Je viens de découvrir ça, et c'est pas mal :love:  :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Novembre 2005)

Aujourd'hui.


----------



## macarel (17 Novembre 2005)

bon, allé un peu mieux comme présentation:rose:


----------



## meldon (17 Novembre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> meldon : il est bien spirit of Ireland ? Parce que je cherche un CD sympa de musique irlandaise...



Oui, il est pas mal en musique d'ambiance. Tu peux écouter des extraits sur le site des anciens combattants (en cliquant sur la pochette dans mon message)


----------



## Ti'punch (17 Novembre 2005)




----------



## El_ChiCo (17 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Oui, il est pas mal en musique d'ambiance. Tu peux écouter des extraits sur le site des anciens combattants (en cliquant sur la pochette dans mon message)


ah yeahr... Un lien caché


----------



## Burzum (17 Novembre 2005)




----------



## soget (17 Novembre 2005)

Hendrix


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Novembre 2005)

Je me disais aussi...
Personne ne regarde TF1 ou quoi


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2005)

Sous les feux de la lumière blanche.....  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## imimi (18 Novembre 2005)




----------



## meldon (18 Novembre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> ah yeahr... Un lien caché


Nan, les pochettes que je mets sont toujours cliquables, sinon comment tu fais connaître aux gens les trucs que tu écoutent hein, je te le demande.  

Là par exemple y a des excellents morceaux.


----------



## purestyle (18 Novembre 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2005)

Mmmmm Joy......  :love: :king: :love: :style: :love:


----------



## richard-deux (18 Novembre 2005)

En ce moment le live des 50 ans de D. Bowie au MADISON SQUARE GARDEN (1997). :love:


----------



## IceandFire (18 Novembre 2005)

cadeau d'hier après midi :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2005)

:king:


----------



## Ti'punch (18 Novembre 2005)

Not about love ... :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Patamach (18 Novembre 2005)

du tout bon electro/guitare saturée/atmospherique.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2005)

Du bon, très bon rock au pays du Gruyère


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (18 Novembre 2005)

Très bon.


----------



## Taho! (18 Novembre 2005)

L'intégrale de Bénabar


----------



## Ti'punch (18 Novembre 2005)




----------



## La mouette (18 Novembre 2005)

Stormy monday ( vendredi ) Blues :mouais:


----------



## House M.D. (19 Novembre 2005)

passenger66 a dit:
			
		

> Sous les feux de la lumière blanche.....  :love: :love: :love:




Raaaaaah, yesssssssss, Sisters of mercy :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:



			
				machine à la con a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à passenger66.


----------



## House M.D. (19 Novembre 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

>



Excellent aussi... raaaaah, que du bon ce soir !

A mon tour 

Tarot, avec Klaus Schulze (les amateurs apprécieront ) :






(Pas trouvé d'image de l'album sur le net, donc shooté rapidement avec le 350D )

et aussi Far East Family Band, Nipponjin :


----------



## puregeof (19 Novembre 2005)

Il y a des soirs où ça fait du bien :rateau:


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (20 Novembre 2005)

Ben U2

pas très original! mais c'est ça


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (20 Novembre 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> bon, allé un peu mieux comme présentation:rose:






Bon et puis après!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2005)

mon petit sucre de ce matin..... :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Novembre 2005)

Aujourd'hui.


----------



## macarel (20 Novembre 2005)

un peu de tranquilité ce matin


----------



## Burzum (20 Novembre 2005)




----------



## teo (20 Novembre 2005)

Une petite sélection tranquille pour un dimanche matin comme je les aime

*This is a Film* de Goran Bregovic sur _Arizona Dream (Soundtrack)_

*Schengen* de Raphaël sur _Caravane_

*Alive [Benny Benassi Sfaction Club Mix]* de Sonique sur _Alive (12'' promo)_

*Panopticon (Irresistible Force mix)* de Coldcut sur _Let us replay!_

*Glitz Rock* de Felix Da Housecat sur _Kittenz And Thee Glitz_

*Beat it* de Michael Jackson sur _Thriller_

*Tabula Rasa* de Arvo Pärt sur _Tabula Rasa_


----------



## macarel (20 Novembre 2005)

[/QUOTE]
C'est quoi? Très belle pochette:love:


----------



## steinway (20 Novembre 2005)

the who


----------



## Ti'punch (20 Novembre 2005)




----------



## puregeof (20 Novembre 2005)

Mes deux découvertes du week-end :

Clap Your Hands Say Yeah (c'est le nom du groupe)






Et 

Rhesus Sad Disco

Voir la pièce jointe 7272


Yeah


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> [/
> C'est quoi? Très belle pochette:love:



Autechre, de l'electro made in manchester me semble-t'il...  

manchester,...manchester  :hein:    .    .. ....Joy! :rateau: :love:


----------



## chokobelle (20 Novembre 2005)




----------



## Freelancer (20 Novembre 2005)

Mon top ten du moment:

Martin Rappeneau: Les Figures Imposées
Arcade Fire: Brazil
Madonna: Jump
Björk+Skunk Anansie: Army Of Me
Roxy Music: Same Old Scene
Allison Moyet: There Are Worse Things I Could Do
Etta James: At Last
Pet Shop Boys: West End Girls
Dinah Washington: So In Love
Shelly Duvall: He Needs Me


----------



## puregeof (20 Novembre 2005)

J'allais oublier celui-là :

Voir la pièce jointe 7274


Artic Monkeys, le CD 3 titres "I bet you look good on the dancefloor"

Vivement l'album en janvier  

Yeah


----------



## spyan (20 Novembre 2005)

Moi c'est Forbiden Love de Madonna

PS: génial son nouvel album Confessions on a Dancefloor


----------



## Patamach (20 Novembre 2005)

A chaque fois que j'entend the Gun Club je suis impressionne de voir a quel point Noir Desir s'en est inspire ...!!


----------



## ikiki (20 Novembre 2005)

je cherche le nom du titre et du groupe, assez connu en ce moment : à l'écoute ici

bien groovy! 


merci à vous


----------



## Burzum (20 Novembre 2005)

passenger66 a dit:
			
		

> Autechre, de l'electro made in manchester me semble-t'il...
> 
> manchester,...manchester  :hein:    .    .. ....Joy! :rateau: :love:




tout à fait


----------



## macarel (20 Novembre 2005)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> tout à fait


Je l'achèterai pour la pochette alors


----------



## puregeof (21 Novembre 2005)

Monkey Man sur Let It Bleed de Stones. Grand


----------



## bompi (21 Novembre 2005)

Avant de se pieuter, quelques morceaux épars trouvés de-ci de-là :
la mélodie de "Punch-Drunk Love" par Jon Brion. Ce film est superbe et cette musique magique.

Dans un genre plus proustien (au niveau de la madeleine, je veux dire) 
"Disco Rough" de Mathématiques Modernes (Ivan Smagghe Edit)

Et on s'achève avec
"She blinded me w/ science" de Thomas Dolby (bon, là, ça a pris un coup de vieux certain ...)

Ce qui me ramène à la lancinante question : comment dénicher les morceaux de Mathématiques Modernes (le reste de leur unique album) et ceux de Casino Music.
Pour les nostalgiques de James White, Lizzy Mercier Descloux, Suicide et Lio ... vous pouvez jeter un coup d'oeil au site de ZE Records. Toute une époque (ah ça oui : la mienne)


----------



## mado (21 Novembre 2005)

Un petit peu de mélancolie ?    :love:


----------



## Taho! (21 Novembre 2005)

le silence chez moi après l'after de la Pomme Bouffe...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2005)

Le petit sucre de Urge Overkill > Girl, You'll Be a Woman Soon pour démarrer en douceur...

[Mmmmm ... Uma :love: :rateau: :style: :love: ]


----------



## yvos (21 Novembre 2005)

Je me suis laissé tenté par le dernier Depeche Mode. Première écoute. Plutôt pas mal


----------



## meldon (21 Novembre 2005)

Juste parce que je préfère les originaux aux reprises.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (21 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Juste parce que je préfère les originaux aux reprises.


Ouep, ça dépend.... quand des vieux groupes reprennent des titres à des groupes encore plus vieux ça le fait quand même....


----------



## meldon (21 Novembre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Ouep, ça dépend.... quand des vieux groupes reprennent des titres à des groupes encore plus vieux ça le fait quand même....


Oui c'est vrai que, parfois, la reprise est meilleure que l'originale...ça par exemple 






(pff dingue j'étais à peine née moi  ah Stock Aitken et Waterman, la grande époque de la pop flamboyante)


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (21 Novembre 2005)

...j'ai failli oublier le fameux "I Shot The Sherif" des Wailers sur "Burnin'"qui à été repris par Ze God Clapton !
(Bob était à peine connu à l'époque).


----------



## meldon (21 Novembre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> ...j'ai failli oublier le fameux "I Shot The Sherif" des wailers sur "Burnin"qui à été repris par Ze God Clapton !


Oui d'accord mais pas le deputé! 

(en fait c'est un fil très culturel)


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (21 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Oui d'accord mais pas le deputé!
> 
> (en fait c'est un fil très culturel)


Evidemment ... seul le vilain sherif Brown te detestait.........(il me semble )


----------



## meldon (21 Novembre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Evidemment ... seul le vilain sherif Brown te detestait.........(il me semble )



En plus c'était de l'auto défense.  (vi John Brown  )


(moi je triche j'ai cherché les paroles)


----------



## Patamach (21 Novembre 2005)




----------



## supermoquette (21 Novembre 2005)

pj, a perfect day, élise.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (21 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> En plus c'était de l'auto défense.  (vi John Brown )
> 
> 
> (moi je triche j'ai cherché les paroles)


...baaaaaah.. la triiiiche !!! Je vais arrêter là alors, (Je me retire comme un prince... )


----------



## yvos (21 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pj, a perfect day, élise.


 
 :love:


----------



## meldon (21 Novembre 2005)

Trop bueno! The R.E.G. Project!





Malheureusement j'ai pas l'album, j'ai que des clips (foutrement bien fait d'ailleurs!! Je vous conseille Harem, un trip bd en trois D)


----------



## richard-deux (21 Novembre 2005)

En ce moment:




Télépopmusik- Angel Milk.

:love:


----------



## Patamach (21 Novembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis laissé tenté par le dernier Depeche Mode. Première écoute. Plutôt pas mal



A ma grande surprise je dirais même très bon. John the Revelator est quand même hyper efficace.


----------



## teo (21 Novembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Avant de se pieuter, quelques morceaux épars trouvés de-ci de-là :
> la mélodie de "Punch-Drunk Love" par Jon Brion. Ce film est superbe et cette musique magique.
> (...)



Trop bon ce film. A voir. :love:   

Ce matin, entre autres

Un coup de mélancolie avec *Fuzzy* de Grant Lee Buffalo

Un coup de pied au c** avec *I Wanna Be Your Dog* de Iggy Pop & The Stooges

Un coup de coeur avec *Weeping Willow* de Sébastien Schuller (les Nimois confirmeront ses concerts au Cargo de Nuit en Arles le 26 novembre, les genevois début décembre à L'Usine ?).








pour ce qui est du DM, je continue à beaucoup aimer. Bizarrement les morceaux avec ML Gore au chant sont ceux que j'aime le moins alors qu'en général, ils ressortent plus.
Mon morceau préféré du moment est *Nothing's impossible*


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Un coup de mélancolie avec *Fuzzy* de Grant Lee Buffalo




:love:


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Novembre 2005)

Aujourd'hui.


----------



## House M.D. (21 Novembre 2005)

Cette nuit, pendant le codage de Jap'Mac V2 bis, c'était ça :

Enigma, la trilogie :

MCMXC a.D.






The Cross of Changes






Le Roi est mort, vive le Roi






Excellent 

Edit : grrr, je viens de me rendre compte qu'il me manque deux albums, sortis en 2000 et 2003


----------



## CLAY (21 Novembre 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Cette nuit, pendant le codage de Jap'Mac V2 bis, c'était ça :
> 
> Enigma, la trilogie :
> 
> ...






brrrrrr!!!!


----------



## CLAY (21 Novembre 2005)

un ptit tonton david , non?


----------



## House M.D. (21 Novembre 2005)

Non, merci... en tout cas pas en cours


----------



## CLAY (21 Novembre 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Non, merci... en tout cas pas en cours



bon j' insiste pas


----------



## imimi (21 Novembre 2005)

Là tout de suite main'ant c'est Noir Déz pour moi :
_Du Ciment Sous Les Plaines _


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (21 Novembre 2005)

le tout premier Kraftwerk, 1968


----------



## Patamach (21 Novembre 2005)

Allez encore un peu de 80s "en veux tu en voilà"
















Des fois ca fait du bien de revenir un peu en arriere ...


----------



## Burzum (21 Novembre 2005)




----------



## ikiki (21 Novembre 2005)

Alors, personne qui peut m'aiguiller et me dire quels sont le titre et le groupe de ce morceau (je ne l'ai trouvé qu'ici à l'écoute)...   

siouplé 


Sinon la j'écoute ça......


----------



## purestyle (21 Novembre 2005)




----------



## le_magi61 (21 Novembre 2005)

en ce moment :


----------



## samoussa (21 Novembre 2005)

Don?t cry sister cry, it?ll be alright in the morning
Don?t cry sister cry, everything?ll be just fine  






En vinyl of course


----------



## KARL40 (21 Novembre 2005)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Alors, personne qui peut m'aiguiller et me dire quels sont le titre et le groupe de ce morceau (je ne l'ai trouvé qu'ici à l'écoute)...
> 
> siouplé



C'est les WHITE STRIPES avec "blue orchid"


----------



## KARL40 (21 Novembre 2005)

Sinon, là, c'est "better living through chemistry" des QUEENS OF THE STONE AGE


----------



## IceandFire (21 Novembre 2005)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

>




NEW YORK DOLLS !!!:love:


----------



## ikiki (21 Novembre 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> C'est les WHITE STRIPES avec "blue orchid"




merci!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## puregeof (21 Novembre 2005)

Encore :

Devendra Banhart






Yeah


----------



## puregeof (21 Novembre 2005)

Bon, avant d'aller dormir et puisque je suis seul ici...
English Garden de Mc Cartney sur Chaos and Creation. 
Très Beatles, très bien...




Il y a une petite phrase de Hornby dans Haute Fidélité qui dit un truc comme ça "Je vais me mettre un disque des Beatles, eux au moins ne me font pas mal".
English Tea c'est un peu ça :rateau:


----------



## House M.D. (22 Novembre 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> le tout premier Kraftwerk, 1968


Arg... je désespère de le trouver en bon état un jour (j'ai le CD mais pas le vinyle)... me dit pas que tu l'as en vinyle, sinon je t'étrangle !!!!!!!   

D'ailleurs je passe aussi un help, je cherche Kraftwerk I en vinyle ou en CD, si quelqu'un a vu passer ça... help !!!


----------



## meldon (22 Novembre 2005)

Pour bien commencer la journée (de toutes façons j'avais pas le choix lol)


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2005)

Y'a des matins comme ça... :mouais:


----------



## samoussa (22 Novembre 2005)

Ce matin


----------



## samoussa (22 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Pour bien commencer la journée (de toutes façons j'avais pas le choix lol)



Moi je dis bien pensé le coup du lien pour trouver le disque sur le net


----------



## rezba (22 Novembre 2005)




----------



## supermoquette (22 Novembre 2005)

C'est les tiens ? hum je voulais dire c'est toi qui as dessiné le drapeau ?


----------



## meldon (22 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est les tiens ? hum je voulais dire c'est toi qui as dessiné le drapeau ?



Oui, j'imagines bien que c'est mon talent artistique qui t'interpelles.  Non désolé, là c'est pas les miens (sont un peu petits ceux là.  Nan je rigole.. peut être pas remarque 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... lol)


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (22 Novembre 2005)

Rock'n'Roooooooooollllll........


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (22 Novembre 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Arg... je désespère de le trouver en bon état un jour (j'ai le CD mais pas le vinyle)... me dit pas que tu l'as en vinyle, sinon je t'étrangle !!!!!!!
> 
> D'ailleurs je passe aussi un help, je cherche Kraftwerk I en vinyle ou en CD, si quelqu'un a vu passer ça... help !!!




ben oui j'ai tout ça en vinyl, tone float, kraftwerk 1 & 2, ralph & florian, en bon état... 

non!!!! ne m'étrangles pas :afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2005)

Une féroce...  :love:


----------



## Luc G (22 Novembre 2005)

Mingus, Phil Glass

ça me donne envie de prendre des disques à la maison pour cet après-midi


----------



## IceandFire (22 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est les tiens ? hum je voulais dire c'est toi qui as dessiné le drapeau ?




quel beau pays...:love:  

francoiz Breut s'écoule sur la mini chaine...bien dark & sad comme il faut...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (22 Novembre 2005)

Je suis d'humeur électrique aujourd'hui........!!!


----------



## imimi (22 Novembre 2005)

A peine sorti et déjà dans la bibliothèque !!!






:love: :love: :love:

Edith ajoute : y'a même pas le nom sur la pochette... pfff!
alors pour ceux qui connaisent pas c'est System Of A Down _Hypnotize_


----------



## bompi (22 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est les tiens ? hum je voulais dire c'est toi qui as dessiné le drapeau ?



Je ne me suis jamais senti aussi proche des libanais(es).
Sapristi !


----------



## bompi (22 Novembre 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> ben oui j'ai tout ça en vinyl, tone float, kraftwerk 1 & 2, ralph & florian, en bon état...
> 
> non!!!! ne m'étrangles pas :afraid:


En voyant ton post, j'ai fouillé chez moi : je n'ai pas Tone Float mais tout le reste en CD (plus les classiques en vinyl, usés jusqu'à faire de la dentelle de Bruges ... c'est joli, Bruges  )
Et j'ai donc réécouté "Kraftwerk 1 & 2" et "Ralf und Florian". C'est quand même pas encore ça ...  Dans le genre électro-acoustique / musique concrète, je préfère de très loin ce que fait Pierre Henry.
Pas de doute, même si des sons sont déjà là, ainsi que quelques idées, la véritable aventure de nos amis germains a commencé avec Autobahn (wir fahr'n fahr'n auf der Autobahn, die Sonne scheint usw).

Par ailleurs, quand j'écoute Kraftwerk 1 & 2, je pense à VLC, bizarre, non ? 

Allez, pour me remettre de ces émotions, je vais me siroter un ch'ti "Music non stop" (... Techno Pop ... quel pied   )


----------



## samoussa (22 Novembre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Rock'n'Roooooooooollllll........


Punk's not dead:love:


----------



## samoussa (22 Novembre 2005)

A méditer


----------



## KARL40 (22 Novembre 2005)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Punk's not dead:love:


 
But bien raides !!  

On avait déjà parlé du pastiche de la pochette d'Elvis ici .... Et il n'y a pas photo, celle des CLASH est plus rock'n'roll :love:


----------



## Adrienhb (22 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Non désolé, là c'est pas les miens (sont un peu petits ceux là.  Nan je rigole.. peut être pas remarque
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Faut être concret... là on ne peut comparer. La photo! La photo! La photo!   

A.


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (22 Novembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> En voyant ton post, j'ai fouillé chez moi : je n'ai pas Tone Float mais tout le reste en CD (plus les classiques en vinyl, usés jusqu'à faire de la dentelle de Bruges ... c'est joli, Bruges  )
> Et j'ai donc réécouté "Kraftwerk 1 & 2" et "Ralf und Florian". C'est quand même pas encore ça ...  Dans le genre électro-acoustique / musique concrète, je préfère de très loin ce que fait Pierre Henry.
> Pas de doute, même si des sons sont déjà là, ainsi que quelques idées, la véritable aventure de nos amis germains a commencé avec Autobahn (wir fahr'n fahr'n auf der Autobahn, die Sonne scheint usw).
> 
> ...



C'est ces 3 là, je crois... mais j'ai un faible pour ralph & florian, kraftwerk 1 & 2, un peu maso peu être ? :style:


----------



## IceandFire (22 Novembre 2005)

elvis :love: ... :king:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (22 Novembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> elvis :love: ... :king:



ok ! elvis ! (j'ai dis maso)


----------



## samoussa (22 Novembre 2005)

mon préféré de Costello


----------



## Dark-Tintin (22 Novembre 2005)

Je suis en train d'ecouter le nouveau SOAD...

je vous dirais apres comment il est


----------



## Dark-Tintin (22 Novembre 2005)

Bon, ben c'est pas mal...
Ca vaut pas toxicity, mais bon, il est bien


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Novembre 2005)

Un p'tit truc sympa :


----------



## CLAY (22 Novembre 2005)

smoothjazz.pls


----------



## Kreck (22 Novembre 2005)

En plus, le disque est pas mal, vraiment :rateau:


----------



## imimi (22 Novembre 2005)

The Clash, Elvis et SOA...
:love: 
:love: 
:love: 
Que du bon aujourd'hui !!!


----------



## House M.D. (22 Novembre 2005)

Arf, snifff... Kraftwerk... mon groupe favori... 

Tiens, je vais me faire une soirée entièrement Kraft ce soir


----------



## steinway (22 Novembre 2005)

Bill Evans


----------



## je hais les ordis (22 Novembre 2005)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> Bill Evans


 
 


moi c'est du Quincy pour l'instant...un peu de bossa pour me relaxer


----------



## bompi (22 Novembre 2005)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Punk's not dead:love:



L'une des plus belles pochettes de l'histoire du rock. L'un des disques qui a bercé (  ) mon adolescence (malheureusement) fort boutonneuse  

Et j'ai toujours eu un faible pour "The guns of Brixton" de P.Simonon si je me souviens bien.

Après, The Clash m'ont moins convaincu.

Finalement d'actualité : "Paris's burning" dans une version contemporaine, non ? Avec "The guns of St-Denis" ...


----------



## bompi (22 Novembre 2005)

Kreck a dit:
			
		

> En plus, le disque est pas mal, vraiment :rateau:



C'est quoi, comme genre ? Télétransportant ?


----------



## Nobody (22 Novembre 2005)

Aaaaaaaahhh.... Quel panard quand est un peu las... 






Il est grand ce bonhomme. :love:
Et si jeune.


----------



## FANREM (22 Novembre 2005)

revisiion des classiques sur MTV 2 :love:

Hier au soir, edition speciale sur Metallica intitulée Metallica Icon 
L'oeuvre du groupe + tribute (revisites en live par des artistes aussi differents que Avril lavigne ou Snoop Doggy Dog, avec un final de Korn de toute beauté)

et ce soir, la totale de Guns 'n' Roses (clips + live)
Me rappelais plus que Slash etait quasiment mort a un moment

Au final, je prefere les seconds,


----------



## FANREM (22 Novembre 2005)

J'ai meme appris que Axl Rose est l'anagramme de Oral Sex


----------



## bompi (23 Novembre 2005)

Intéressant ... j'allais justement me coucher ...

Mais en attendant, j'ondule devant mon PB en écoutant le dernier Richie Hawtin (merci Rezba pour l'info) qui est, disons-le, grand ...






Allez !  "¡ Eviv Bulgroz !" et à demain !


----------



## puregeof (23 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est les tiens ? hum je voulais dire c'est toi qui as dessiné le drapeau ?



J'étais arrivé à Beyrouth quelques jours après l'attentat contre Rafic Hariri.  C'était la cinquième fois que je venais à Beyrouth et je me sentais plutôt en confiance malgré les événements. Le personnel de l'hôtel Albergo où je descends d'habitude était heureux de me voir arriver compte tenu des événements. J'ai fait mon boulot pendant quelques jours. J'ai aussi passé du bon temps le soir et le week-end à sortir rue Monod ainsi qu'au B018 et à jouer au soleil avec les enfants d'un couple  d'amis au yacht-club. Un soir nous sommes partis dîner pas trop loin de mon hôtel, du côté  d'Acharafieh. Le lendemain (27 ou 28 février je ne sais plus) un vote de défiance devait avoir lieu contre le gouvernement pro-syrien d?Omar Karamé. Sachant que le parlement voterait la confiance une grande manifestation était prévue à deux pas du parlement, place des Martyrs, où reposait la dépouille d'Hariri. Ayant eu vent de cette manifestation, la veille, un dimanche je crois, le gouvernement avait fait interdire l'accès à la place. Dans la soirée alors que je buvais un verre avec des amis libanais, des jeunes sont venus nous débaucher, drapeaux au cèdre en bandoulière : "Il faut descendre maintenant, demain la place sera fermée". Bien entendu nous sommes descendus. Arrivés près de la place des Martyrs, des soldats barraient déjà le passage (il devait être une heure du matin) mais l'un d'eux nous a très vite indiqué qu'à cent mètres sur la droite il était encore possible d'y accéder  Nous y sommes donc allé. Il y avait déjà plusieurs milliers de personnes assises avec des bougies chantant des chants très doux. Catholiques, maronites, chiites, sunnites, qu'importe. Nous nous sommes joints à eux et sommes restés là à méditer et observer. Environ deux heures plus tard je devais retourner à l'hôtel récupérer mes bagages et un taxi pour me rendre à l'aéroport. J'ai donc laissé mes amis là avec une pointe de regret. C'était vraiment une belle nuit. 
Arrivé 8 heures plus tard, dans la matinée, j'écoutais la radio dans le taxi me conduisait de Roissy à Paris. En ouverture du journal d'Inter : "Le gouvernement pro-Syrien du Liban est tombé devant la pression populaire". Quelle joie j'ai ressentie à ce moment là! 
Je ne souhaite pas exprimer d'avis quand aux conséquences politiques de cette douce révolution pour le Liban et pour le Moyen-Orient, mais d'avoir vécu de cette façon une telle nuit et les événements qui l'ont précédée resteront pour toujours gravés dans ma mémoire comme l'une des plus belles nuits que j'ai vécue.


----------



## Patamach (23 Novembre 2005)

De la très grande pop du début des annees 80 d'un grand groupe tres peu connu mais tres reconnu: *THE MONOCHROME SET* ... que ceux qui connaissent levent le doigt (à mon avis peu nombreux)
Encore des oublies de l'histoire de la pop anglaise qui aurait largement merites une place au soleil au coté des beatles et Smiths.
les 3 premiers albums sont des chefs d'oeuvre, le reste (apres 1982) est bcp moins interessant.


*1er album (1980):*




*
3eme album(1982), le meilleur a mon sens:*


----------



## Luc G (23 Novembre 2005)

Je viens de m'écouter (enfin, en bossant, écouter est peut-être un grand mot !) ces deux-là, que du bon


----------



## IceandFire (23 Novembre 2005)

tears for fears... ça faisait très longtemps...très très longtemps...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (23 Novembre 2005)

kraftwerk 1 & 2


----------



## FANREM (23 Novembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> tears for fears... ça faisait très longtemps...très très longtemps...



T'es sur que tu doives ressuciter ca de ta discotheque ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (23 Novembre 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> T'es sur que tu doives ressuciter ca de ta discotheque ?



Salut Jef   

Au moins il ne nous bassine pas avec Smiths/Morrissey et Björk


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2005)




----------



## IceandFire (23 Novembre 2005)

euh...toi avec tes groupes obscurs gothiques germaniques.... ...  
ah men at work  ....


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Novembre 2005)

Hypnotize !!!!


----------



## gKatarn (23 Novembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> tears for fears... ça faisait très longtemps...très très longtemps...



Shout
Shout
Let it all out
These are the things I can do without
Come on
I'm talking to you
Come on

In violent times
You shouldn't have to sell your soul
In black and white
They really really ought to know
Those one track minds
That took you for a working boy
Kiss them goodbye
You shouldn't have to jump for joy

They gave you life
And in return you gave them Hell
As cold as I ice
I hope we live to tell the tale.

And when you've taken down your guard
If I could change your mind
I'd really love you break your heart 

:love:


----------



## IceandFire (23 Novembre 2005)

oui entre autre   ....  GK


----------



## gKatarn (23 Novembre 2005)

Ah, j'étais jeune en ce temps-là


----------



## macarel (23 Novembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Shout
> Shout
> Let it all out
> These are the things I can do without
> ...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Novembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ah, j'étais jeune en ce temps-là


c'était y'a 50 ans ?


----------



## macarel (23 Novembre 2005)

En plein "nostalgie":love:


----------



## gKatarn (23 Novembre 2005)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> c'était y'a 50 ans ?


Pas tout à fait :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2005)

Et une couche supplémentaire, une!


----------



## gKatarn (23 Novembre 2005)

Such a shame !!!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Such a shame !!!



Bravo! Tu devras écouter l'intégrale Bronsky Beat pour ta peine...


----------



## madlen (23 Novembre 2005)

Ambiance chill out au bureau, je passe "Buddha Bar - sarangi"


----------



## gKatarn (23 Novembre 2005)

passenger66 a dit:
			
		

> Bravo! Tu devras écouter l'intégrale Bronsky Beat pour ta peine...



Je préfère les Communards


----------



## steinway (23 Novembre 2005)

Poulenc


----------



## MACcossinelle (23 Novembre 2005)

​


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (23 Novembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> euh...toi avec tes groupes obscurs gothiques germaniques.... ...
> ah men at work  ....


tu n'aimes pas le romantisme   

il y quelque temps que je n'ai pas posté dans ce fil et a fortiori des groupes rhénans


----------



## steinway (23 Novembre 2005)

diana


----------



## Patamach (23 Novembre 2005)

Sombre
Electronic
Planant
Jazzy
un must.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (23 Novembre 2005)

Musique pour fin d'après-midi...


----------



## guizmo47 (23 Novembre 2005)

Tiens je viens d'écouter le dernier du fils Higelin... Jazzy, tendre et pas si triste que ça, je me suis bien régalé.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Novembre 2005)

alors, on comence par 





on continue avec




(Le 1er System)

Puis :





Et enfin :






Qui a dit fan de SOAD ?


----------



## imimi (23 Novembre 2005)

Très bons choix Dark-Tintin !    
Je n'aurais pas fait mieux.


----------



## FANREM (23 Novembre 2005)

Il lui manque au moins celui ci : Steal This Album!


----------



## chokobelle (23 Novembre 2005)




----------



## imimi (23 Novembre 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Il lui manque au moins celui ci : Steal This Album!


pô grave.
apès tout un c'est déjà bien alors quatre !!!


----------



## steinway (23 Novembre 2005)

exceptionnel


----------



## lufograf (23 Novembre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Musique pour fin d'après-midi...


Sympa, mais j'écoute en ce moment son premier "The space between us" que je trouve quand même bien meilleur (mais pas plus joyeux )


----------



## ikiki (23 Novembre 2005)

alors voila un patchwork  assez rock... :love:


----------



## imimi (23 Novembre 2005)

y'en a qui ont vraiment QUE ça à faire...


----------



## teo (23 Novembre 2005)

passenger66 a dit:
			
		

> Bravo! Tu devras écouter l'intégrale Bronsky Beat pour ta peine...



On écrit Bronski Beat d'abord 




Pour Tear for Fears, j'ai une très nette préférence pour _The Hurting_
Mad World, qui a été parfois repris, toujours avec brio, est un must have (Hein Gognol...)







			
				imimi a dit:
			
		

> y'en a qui ont vraiment QUE ça à faire...



on dirait un profil sur Last.fm... 


Là en ce moment
c'est la_ Neighbour radio_ de Pitchfork et ça a beaucoup changé je trouve, moins orienté outre Rhin brutal.
Une des petites merveilles découvertes ce soir:_Explosions in the sky_ un groupe d'Austin, TX, USA. :love:
Allez je balance... trop fort cette radio...

DJ Tiësto - *Nyana*
VNV Nation - *Liebestod*
The Flaming Lips - *In the Morning of the Magician*
Mogwai - *A Cheery Wave From Stranded Yo*
Interpol - *The New*
Felix da Housecat - *Madame Hollywood*
Bauhaus - *Slice of Life*
Coil - *Aqua Regis*

_Jimmy Somerville saved my life once, so please... no hard talk on him  _


----------



## Burzum (23 Novembre 2005)

Et oui...


----------



## purestyle (23 Novembre 2005)




----------



## meldon (23 Novembre 2005)

(encore un truc déterré des années 80  )


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> On écrit Bronski Beat d'abord



Ouuuups! Honte à moi d'avoir égratiné le nom du band à Jimmi... :rose:   

Pour ma peine je vais m'envoyer l'intégrale de ça: 






:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Novembre 2005)

y'en a qui disais que dans les 2 derniers system (Mesmerize et Hypnotize), le groupe avait perdu leurs fougue d'avant... Perso je trouve pas... quand on regarde BYOB, Question, Sad statue, Attack, dreaming, stealing society... (j'en mets que qquns, la liste serait longue  )

C'EST DE LA BOMBE !!!


----------



## Stargazer (23 Novembre 2005)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> y'en a qui disais que dans les 2 derniers system (Mesmerize et Hypnotize), le groupe avait perdu leurs fougue d'avant... Perso je trouve pas... quand on regarde BYOB, Question, Sad statue, Attack, dreaming, stealing society... (j'en mets que qquns, la liste serait longue  )
> 
> C'EST DE LA BOMBE !!!




Clair ! A la première écoute je me suis dit bof bof ... Et plus tu l'écoutes plus tu te rends compte que c'est excellent !


----------



## imimi (23 Novembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Clair ! A la première écoute je me suis dit bof bof ... Et plus tu l'écoutes plus tu te rends compte que c'est excellent !


vrai mais y'a quand même l'impression qu'ils se sont "moins amusés" que pour Mezmerize...

à la première écoute - on a beau être fan :-( - j'ai eu l'impression qu'ils avaient mis tous les titres punchy sur M et fait H avec le reste...
petite déception donc mais très vite chassée par la deuxième écoute !!!


----------



## Stargazer (23 Novembre 2005)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> vrai mais y'a quand même l'impression qu'ils se sont "moins amusés" que pour Mezmerize...
> 
> à la première écoute - on a beau être fan :-( - j'ai eu l'impression qu'ils avaient mis tous les titres punchy sur M et fait H avec le reste...
> petite déception donc mais très vite chassée par la deuxième écoute !!!




C'est à ça qu'on reconnaît les bons albums ... Plus tu les écoutes et plus tu les apprécies !  
Pour moi ce fut le cas pour Mezmerize et ça le sera pour Hypnotize !


----------



## Freelancer (23 Novembre 2005)

lufograf a dit:
			
		

> Sympa, mais j'écoute en ce moment son premier "The space between us" que je trouve quand même bien meilleur (mais pas plus joyeux )


aahhh, la reprise de "Let's Go Out Tonight", de The Blue Nile :love:


----------



## patlek (23 Novembre 2005)

En ce moment:

George Clinton et le P-Funk All Stars:

Sortie récement:





http://www.georgeclinton.com/


George Clinton, qu' on voit ici dans une pub pour Apple

http://www.stidy.com/Download/FilmatiApple/Pubblicita/PowerIs/GeorgeClinton.mov


----------



## ikiki (24 Novembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est à ça qu'on reconnaît les bons albums ... Plus tu les écoutes et plus tu les apprécies !
> Pour moi ce fut le cas pour Mezmerize et ça le sera pour Hypnotize !



Bien d'accord! :love: 
Il faut savoir qu'à la base le projet de SOAD n'était pas de faire deux albums mais un seul...
Ils avaient tellement des "bons" morceaux qu'ils ont préféré faire deux galettes différées au lieu d'un double album...    
C'est ce qui s'est passé avec les deux albums des Guns N' Roses (Use Your Illusion I&II).

Gros coup marketing?! :hein: :mouais: 

Quoi qu'il en soit l'écoute d'Hypnotise est plus appréciée à chaque fois


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Novembre 2005)

​

ps: pour le premier, c'est ma cops, qui l'a acheté aujourd'hui....pas mal, curieux, mais pas mal...surtout le Smell like teen spirit...

et pour le second, Iceandfire, faut qu'on en parle...


----------



## El_ChiCo (24 Novembre 2005)

moi je suis en recherche d'un morceau...
Ca serait un mouvement lent de sonate (_a priori_ pour piano et violoncelle) et ça ferait un peu comme ça :
_sib mib mib_, _mi re re_, _sib fa fa_, _fa mib mib_. _fa sol la sib_... Et la suite, ça devient flou...


----------



## IceandFire (24 Novembre 2005)

j'en ai parlé avec la bergère    :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Novembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> j'en ai parlé avec la bergère    :love:




héhéhé....tant mieux, parce que je me demandais, vu que mon boobook a planté entre deux, si tu attendais toujours cette discu, ou pas...


----------



## Patamach (24 Novembre 2005)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]_
*Ennio Morricone*_* !!!

*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## IceandFire (24 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> héhéhé....tant mieux, parce que je me demandais, vu que mon boobook a planté entre deux, si tu attendais toujours cette discu, ou pas...




un mac qui plante ?????   c'po possib :mouais:   :love:


----------



## IceandFire (24 Novembre 2005)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> Et oui...




Samedi prochain elle sera en ma compagnie :love:....


----------



## IceandFire (24 Novembre 2005)

un ptit james blunt...:style: ...sympa cet ex casque bleu  ....


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (24 Novembre 2005)

Du MOOG & du RocknRoll aujourd'hui :rateau:


----------



## IceandFire (24 Novembre 2005)

British Sea Power :king: open season


----------



## Patamach (24 Novembre 2005)




----------



## MACcossinelle (24 Novembre 2005)

_" Marlène " _​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2005)

......... ...... ....  .. :love: !


----------



## je hais les ordis (24 Novembre 2005)

http://fr.wrs.yahoo.com/_ylt=Aj8p.Q...ww.jazz4you.net/musiker/images/5000_miles.jpg 
nils landgren funk unit


----------



## madlen (24 Novembre 2005)

Depeche Mode - Playing The Angel - Precious - The Remixes > trop bon :love:


----------



## Freelancer (24 Novembre 2005)

yummy :love: :love: :love:


----------



## purestyle (24 Novembre 2005)




----------



## teo (24 Novembre 2005)

En ce moment à la maison
*Cockney kids are innocent* de Sham 69 sur _Cockney Cowboys_ - J'ai vu aujourd'hui un excellent bouquin de photos sur les années 77-81, en Angleterre. J'ai plus le titre en tête. Une photo des Undertones et de Feargal Sharkey (si si, c'est lui aussi), on aurait dit la sortie de la maternelle. Sales gosses 

Juste avant y'avait *Prisonner of love* de Dave Barker sur _Simply Rockers (Jamaican music from the vault)_. Cet album est une perle. Du reggae comme je l'aime.

Sinon sur le shuffle pour réchauffer les oreilles... de tout et de tout 

*Four to the floor (Remix)* de Starsailor - Mais alors je sais pas pourquoi, c'est terrible

*Scoraig 93* de Desert Storm sur _Anthology Soma 10/2*_ & *La Luna (Tom D Remix)* de Dr. Kucho & Wally Lopez sur _Remixes_ - Ces deux morceaux, c'est l'uranium appauvri de l'oreille... ça devrait être interdit.

*Supernature* de Cerrone & *Gimme! Gimme! Gimme! (A man after midnight )* de ABBA sur _ABBA Gold_ - Originalement vôtre :love:

*Nothing's impossible* de Depeche Mode sur _Playing the angel_ - ... même si des fois, la vie est bien compliquée 



*


----------



## Luc G (24 Novembre 2005)

pour le moment c'est : Stephan Oliva - Coïncidences

Du piano qui parle, à sa façon 

(avec Chevillon sur quelques morceaux)


----------



## Burzum (24 Novembre 2005)

toujours... je ne m'en lasse pas...


----------



## IceandFire (24 Novembre 2005)

je te raconterais


----------



## Burzum (24 Novembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> je te raconterais



A quelle occasion tu vas la rencontrer ?


----------



## IceandFire (24 Novembre 2005)

Prises de vues  elle vient en concert dans mon coin ....


----------



## puregeof (25 Novembre 2005)

J'ai fini par me lasser du personnage, mais cet album n'a pas fini de me bercer







Yeah


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2005)

Un peu de douce chaleur sous les flocons... :love:


----------



## FANREM (25 Novembre 2005)

Toujours sur MTV 2 dans la serie MTV Icon (extremement interessant)
Hier au soir, soiree speciale Cure, 

Robert Smith revu par les Deftones, ca le fait pas mal 

Autrement, la c'est le dernier Darkness (pour me tenir au courant, ca ne me branche pas plus que ca a priori)
et en mieux Futureheads et Artic Monkeys (dont j'ai deja parle il y longtemps) N° 1 en GB


----------



## meldon (25 Novembre 2005)




----------



## purestyle (25 Novembre 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2005)

Jad Wio,    Contact c'est pas mal, mais pour moi LE Wio (et unique...) c'est celui-ci: 






....The ballad of Candy Valentine :love: :love: :love:


Edith: *machine à la con...* Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à purestyle.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (25 Novembre 2005)




----------



## IceandFire (25 Novembre 2005)

francoiz breut...répétition générale avant le concert de ce soir :love:


----------



## bompi (25 Novembre 2005)

Dorothy Dandridge "Smooth Operator"





Ce n'est pas fabuleux mais très agréable (jazz très très cool et voix douce et soyeuse).
Une fille qui a pas eu de chance et qui était belle ... (soupir admiratif)
On a célébré Rosa Parks, pensons à Dorothy ...


----------



## Ti'punch (25 Novembre 2005)




----------



## bompi (25 Novembre 2005)

Hop ! Je suis passé à l'excellent et cubain Guillermo Portabales "El Carreterro"





Sont forts, pour le rythme, la mélodie et un quelque chose d'élégant dans leur Son ou leur Guajira, les Cubains. Respect.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2005)

Bad Day!  :love:


----------



## bompi (25 Novembre 2005)

Ça me rappelle des souvenirs ... Ah ! Insouciance  
Jolie pochette, on dirait du Serge Clerc.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> ...//Jolie pochette, on dirait du Serge Clerc.



Woui, effectivement, la grande époque des Humanoïdes.  

Ceci dit une grande Dame, toute Grande mais resté sans nouvelles (plus suivi...:rose  depuis The Falling.

Vue au (mythique) Faubourg de genève ds les années 85-6, quelques jours avant (ou après) Wall of voodoo... Nostalgie...   :love:


----------



## samoussa (25 Novembre 2005)




----------



## bompi (25 Novembre 2005)

passenger66 a dit:
			
		

> Woui, effectivement, la grande époque des Humanoïdes.
> 
> Ceci dit une grande Dame, toute Grande mais resté sans nouvelles (plus suivi...:rose  depuis The Falling.
> 
> Vue au (mythique) Faubourg de genève ds les années 85-6, quelques jours avant (ou après) Wall of voodoo... Nostalgie...   :love:



En plus j'ai eu ce disque (en vinyl, pas en CD) et il m'était un peu sorti de l'esprit ... mais pas Serge Clerc (la classe de son style ... mais j'ai toujours préféré le sublissime Yves Chaland ... éternels regrets assurément)

Carmel, je l'ai vue à Paris mais je ne m'en souviens pas plus que ça ... Irreparabile tempus fugit comme disait Virgile (vivent les pages roses du Larousse !!  )

Je suis revenu à plus technoïde :
The Orb "Okie dokie it's The Orb on Kompakt" (leur meilleur depuis un moment, AMHA)


----------



## steinway (25 Novembre 2005)

definitivement...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (25 Novembre 2005)

Where the Doobies now...


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Novembre 2005)




----------



## steinway (25 Novembre 2005)

sans oublier :


----------



## imimi (25 Novembre 2005)

là une p'tite session


----------



## meldon (25 Novembre 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (25 Novembre 2005)

La version de "Georgia on my mind" par Maceo Parker sur l'album _Life On Planet Groove_ ! :love:


----------



## lumai (25 Novembre 2005)

guizmo47 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens je viens d'écouter le dernier du fils Higelin... Jazzy, tendre et pas si triste que ça, je me suis bien régalé.


 Higelin ?
Le père d'Arthur H ? 

Bon choix ! :love: :love: :love:
Oui le dernier est bien... Enfin je suis pas super objective !


----------



## macarel (25 Novembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> La version de "Georgia on my mind" par Maceo Parker sur l'album _Life On Planet Groove_ ! :love:


T'as du goût je dois avouer:love:


----------



## Burzum (26 Novembre 2005)




----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (26 Novembre 2005)

A donf dans l'appart (La version vinyle de l'époque et elle gratte à peine !!) 






Vous aussi... mettez vous un "BEAT IT" dans les oreilles !!!!


----------



## macarel (26 Novembre 2005)

Matinée jazzy pour moi:love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2005)

Idéal pour lendemains difficiles....  :love:


----------



## FANREM (26 Novembre 2005)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

>



Celui la, il est enorme, et il existait en Dvd, mais il est épuisé maintenant je pense, quoique peut etre encore dispo en zone 1 
Un des tous meilleurs albums de ma discotheque :love: Indispensable absolument

AIC etait un groupe enorme, je le prefere a Nirvana personnellement

Aux dernieres nouvelles, Jerry Cantrelll serait sur le point de refaire une tournée


----------



## puregeof (26 Novembre 2005)

Autumn's here sur Lover/Fighter d'Hawksley Workman




Parfait pour regarder la neige tomber :love:


----------



## Freelancer (26 Novembre 2005)

un album de reprise par Bryan Ferry. des classiques: miss otis regrets, you do something to me (utilisé dans une affreuse publicité pour le la bouffe qu'on dirait prédigérée), falling in love again. De la musique pour réchauffer un coeur bien froid ces temps-ci


			
				Bryan Ferry: The Way You Look Tonight a dit:
			
		

> Some day, when I'm awfully low,
> When the world is cold,
> I will feel a glow just thinking of you...
> And the way you look tonight.
> ...


----------



## bompi (26 Novembre 2005)

Ce Freelander, c'est un sentimental, au fond ...


----------



## puregeof (26 Novembre 2005)

Tom Mc Rae, All Maps Welcome




Ce Tom, plus je l'entends, plus je l'aime :love:


----------



## imimi (26 Novembre 2005)

j'ai l'impression de tourner en rond musicalement parlant... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ça oscille entre SOAD (y'a l'embarras du choix, ils sont tous là !!!), Tagada Jones (_L'Envers du Décor_ et _The Worst Of_) et Bob Dylan.

j'vais aller farfouiller, et trouver , aut'chose à mettre histoire de changer à peu quand même !


----------



## puregeof (26 Novembre 2005)

Tant que je suis dans le mood,
Hop, Tom Mc Rae, le premier album




Superbe


----------



## imimi (26 Novembre 2005)

Ai trouvé !




une agréable redécouverte


----------



## Cammy (26 Novembre 2005)

En ce moment :

Jill Scott - He loves me
Leila - To win her love
Bjork - I've seen it all
Zero7 - Speed dial no2
Et l'album de Philippe Katerine


----------



## puregeof (26 Novembre 2005)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Ai trouvé !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Life is hard and so am i
You better give me something
So I don't die
Novocaine for the soul
Before I sputter out

Life is white and I am black
Jesus and his lawyer
Are coming back
Oh my darling will you be here
Before I sputter out

Guess who's living here
With the great undead
This paint by number's life is fucking with my head
Once again

Life is good and I feel great
'cause mother says I was
A great mistake

Novovaine for the soul
You better give me something
To fill the hole
Before I sputter out 

:rateau:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Novembre 2005)

ces temps ci 

Chumbawamba ,Anarchy
Camille :le fil
et :


----------



## MrStone (27 Novembre 2005)




----------



## toys (27 Novembre 2005)

on a beaux se feutre de leur gueule mais se sont quand même de très bonne voix.
et le premier qui fait alusion a leur cul il se tape un boullage rouge.

destiny child's 

un gros bien love qui passe tout seul.


----------



## puregeof (27 Novembre 2005)

A cette heure ci, pourquoi pas ?






Frankie, New York New York


----------



## puregeof (27 Novembre 2005)

Mais très vite je passe à autre chose 
Sons and daughter






Yeah


----------



## purestyle (27 Novembre 2005)

Baxendale, I Built this City


----------



## Pierrou (27 Novembre 2005)

:love:


----------



## Patamach (27 Novembre 2005)




----------



## richard-deux (27 Novembre 2005)

puregeof a dit:
			
		

> Autumn's here sur Lover/Fighter d'Hawksley Workman
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent.:love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2005)

Sunday afetrnoon recent tracks:love:


----------



## yvos (27 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Sunday afetrnoon recent tracks:love:



...les thugs..:love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2005)

Ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## yvos (27 Novembre 2005)

tu reprendras bien un peu de "I love you so" alors


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tu reprendras bien un peu de "I love you so" alors


----------



## yvos (27 Novembre 2005)

bon, pour réveiller les bandes de punaises


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (27 Novembre 2005)

---------------


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (27 Novembre 2005)




----------



## bompi (27 Novembre 2005)

Enfin retrouvé après tant d'années : John Foxx "Metamatic"





Toujours bien ficelé, bonne électro-pop.

Auparavant, c'était quelques morceaux redécouverts de Mathématiques Modernes "Les Visiteurs du soir"





Bien sympa, 25 ans après  !

Il ne me reste plus qu'à dénicher Casino Music (autre souvenir)





Tout espoir n'est pas perdu ...


----------



## La mouette (27 Novembre 2005)

Daniel Powter


----------



## Burzum (27 Novembre 2005)




----------



## Kreck (27 Novembre 2005)




----------



## KARL40 (27 Novembre 2005)

Le dernier CD des Têtes Raides ... très "rock" (un peu à l'image de leur morceau avec Noir Désir) et très bon


----------



## mado (27 Novembre 2005)

Ab Ovo, Empreintes.
Quelques extraits sur leur site.


----------



## yvos (27 Novembre 2005)




----------



## puregeof (27 Novembre 2005)

An Pierlé, Helium Sunset






Cool pour conclure un super week-end et faire de beaux rêves.


----------



## purestyle (28 Novembre 2005)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Novembre 2005)

Love like blood, pour commencer la journée, c'est pas si mal... :love:


----------



## purestyle (28 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Love like blood, pour commencer la journée, c'est pas si mal... :love:




en fait c'est surtout Multitudes et Darkness Before dawn que j'adore, sûrement pour les basses très typées.


----------



## IceandFire (28 Novembre 2005)

slowly pour moi  week end bien chargé, belles rencontres :love: clik clak 
alors belle and sebastian "the boy with the arab strap" :style:


----------



## gKatarn (28 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Love like blood, pour commencer la journée, c'est pas si mal... :love:



Pfiouuuuu, çà me rajeunit pas çà


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Novembre 2005)




----------



## IceandFire (28 Novembre 2005)

Francoiz Breut...une saison volée...:love: ... quelle belle personne...:soupirs:


----------



## yvos (28 Novembre 2005)

je vois que t'es devenu fan de Francoiz.. as-tu écouté 20 à 30000 jours?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (28 Novembre 2005)

:style:   et.........


----------



## teo (28 Novembre 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

>




Terrible cet album. J'ai pas fait 10 mn à leur concert l'année dernière. Une horreur et pas envie d'attendre qu'éventuellement ils la rejouent. Comme quoi des fois il faut garder les souvenirs là où ils sont 


D'ailleurs...

*Happy Hour* de The Housemartins sur _London 0 Hull 4_ (lalala... et lalalalala)

*Nada* de Bérurier Noir sur _La bataille de Pali-Kao_ (chkrchrichri)

*Killing an arab* de The Cure sur _Three imaginary boys_ (et pour les petits jeunes, qu'on ne me dise pas que c'est une chanson facho...) . Pitin, cette intro est magique...



			
				Alfred C. and Robert S. a dit:
			
		

> Standing on the beach
> With a gun in my hand
> Staring at the sea
> Staring at the sand
> ...


----------



## Ti'punch (28 Novembre 2005)




----------



## IceandFire (28 Novembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> je vois que t'es devenu fan de Francoiz.. as-tu écouté 20 à 30000 jours?



je suis am...euh fan depuis le 22 bar  ...
oui tu penses j'ai pas le premier par contre...


----------



## IceandFire (28 Novembre 2005)

en plus j'ai eu la chance de la rencontrer pour le taf ce vendredi :love: ....


----------



## purestyle (28 Novembre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> :style:   et.........




un des albums les plus 80's qui soit ! la ligne de basse de Welcome To The Pleasuredome est un modèle du genre. Produit par le génial Trevor Horn.


----------



## DandyWarhol (28 Novembre 2005)




----------



## Patamach (28 Novembre 2005)

Les 2 premiers albums de the Human League, 1979 et 1980!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2005)

:style: :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (28 Novembre 2005)

ninninwhouinnn nin nin nin wouiiiiiiiinnnnn....


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2005)

:love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Novembre 2005)

En ce moment


----------



## Patamach (28 Novembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment



Petite question: en quoi consiste ce site last.fm que bcp d'entre vous citent à foison?
je debarque un peu mais mieux vaut tard que jamais !
thanx.

by the way en ce moment:
DeathProd, le coffret 4 cds, magnifique de sobriété:


----------



## imimi (28 Novembre 2005)

:love: :love: :love:​


----------



## imimi (28 Novembre 2005)

et maintenant :


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (28 Novembre 2005)

Ah bah dommage... on peut pas bouler deux fois de suite.......   :love: !!!


----------



## imimi (28 Novembre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Ah bah dommage... on peut pas bouler deux fois de suite.......   :love: !!!


pas grave je ressortirais l'album dans un mois !


----------



## toys (28 Novembre 2005)

erikah badou mama's gun


----------



## bouilla (28 Novembre 2005)

Alors moi en ce moment c'est ça !


----------



## IceandFire (28 Novembre 2005)

t'as pas de formes bouilla   :love:


----------



## Stargazer (28 Novembre 2005)

A ce demander en forme de quoi ..?   :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2005)

:love:


----------



## bompi (28 Novembre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> DeathProd, le coffret 4 cds, magnifique de sobriété:


Oui mais c'est bien beau mais pour le trouver, pas si simple, malheureusement.

Quant à moi, après de la viole de gambe (l'inusable Jordi Savall jouant du Marin Marais)





et Harold Budd / Andy Partridge





c'est "The beyondness of things" de John Barry





à la fois ringard et sublime ... un sens de la mélodie cinématographique assez évident et des arrangements un peu sucre quoi ! Quand on écoute ça devant son PowerBook on a quand même l'impression des grands espaces (et je n'ai qu'un 15"  )


----------



## Patamach (28 Novembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais c'est bien beau mais pour le trouver, pas si simple, malheureusement



Tu le trouves des fois chez Gibert à St germain, au sous sol. C'est là d'ailleurs que j'ai trouvé le mien.


----------



## toys (29 Novembre 2005)

je change un poil et je passe de la chanson francaise qui a des guitares qui font du bruit.

un vieux no one is innocent utopia








et hop je change de son j'edit mon poste histoire de pas trop floodé   T Raumschmiere  du gros son electro qui bute


----------



## samoussa (29 Novembre 2005)

Une des plus belles pochettes de l'histoire du rock (en vinyl bien sûr)


----------



## maiwen (29 Novembre 2005)

là j'écoute "Heartbeat" de _José Gonzales_ ... c'est la musique de la pub pour l'écran Bravia de Sony 

:love:


----------



## richard-deux (29 Novembre 2005)

En ce moment:






Je me demande bien ce que devient Perry Blake? :mouais:


----------



## meldon (29 Novembre 2005)

Je ne connaissais pas, c'est pas mal en fait.


----------



## IceandFire (29 Novembre 2005)

oh oui elle est pas mal  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Novembre 2005)

Rainy morning recent tracks...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2005)

In the sheets there was a man dancing around to the simple Rock & roll song 

:love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (29 Novembre 2005)

A la bonne époque............................. .......la seule époque.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Rainy morning recent tracks...



Bataille


----------



## chokobelle (29 Novembre 2005)

Parce qu'il faut que je révise avant le concert du 7 décembre :love:


----------



## Ti'punch (29 Novembre 2005)




----------



## teo (29 Novembre 2005)

_Pitchfork Last.fm profile radio_
avant que le site ne se mette en off pour maintenance...

System of a down, DM, Ramstein, plus des groupes allemands inaudibles et un groupe us dont j'arrive plus à me souvenir, àl, il faudra que je creuse... c'était vraiment chouette, un espéce de rap péchu et tranquille...

Là je me refais une série Howard Shore et la trilogie de Lord of the Ring :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2005)

:love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Novembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _Pitchfork Last.fm profile radio_
> avant que le site ne se mette en off pour maintenance...
> 
> System of a down, DM, Ramstein, plus des groupes allemands inaudibles et un groupe us dont j'arrive plus à me souvenir, àl, il faudra que je creuse... c'était vraiment chouette, un espéce de rap péchu et tranquille...
> ...



La _Pitchfork Last.fm profile radio_, c'est le jour et  la nuit apparemment


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (29 Novembre 2005)

Mais Non! Le Rock c'est ça les p'tits gars :king:


----------



## ikiki (29 Novembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Finies les branlettes, enfilez vos chaussettes


'tain...
c'est le premier CD que j'ai eu! :love:

Nostalgie


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (29 Novembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> tu fais pas dans la Fiori-ture



Un Peu Parfois :rose:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (29 Novembre 2005)

J'ai pas compris "Je vois en prévision une couronne sur la numéro 26"   :king:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2005)

Sacré Lemmy!   :king:


----------



## ikiki (29 Novembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> 1998 ! belle année :love:



Heu j'étais en 3ème à l'époque, pas plutôt vers 1993?  ...
Quoi qu'il en soit, ROCK N' ROLL


----------



## ikiki (29 Novembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> En 1993, Iron Maiden sort deux albums live. Le premier, "A Real Live One" sort en mars; le second, "A Real Dead One" en octobre.
> Là c'est "A Real Live Dead One" réunion des 2 précédents et qui sort en 1998
> Donc t'as à moitié bon



Autant pour moi  
Je n'avais pas fait gaffe... les pochettes sont très proches  
Mon premier cd était donc "A real live one", en 1993...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (29 Novembre 2005)

Ah! Ah! Ah! les pochettes sont très proches!!!   :mouais:


----------



## toys (29 Novembre 2005)

root's manuva

Brand new second hand


----------



## Freelancer (29 Novembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> un petit X&Y de Coldplay :love:
> 
> et j'emmer.. ça



   j'adore



			
				The Spectator a dit:
			
		

> Et en plus, elles (les stars de la pop) sont à fond pour Tony Blair.



A quand un bon groupe pop qui vanterait les vertus de Margaret Tatcher :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Novembre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Petite question: en quoi consiste ce site last.fm que bcp d'entre vous citent à foison?
> je debarque un peu mais mieux vaut tard que jamais !
> thanx.
> 
> ...



Bonsoir Patamach, 

Donc :

Tu télécharges un plug-in last.fm. Tu écoutes de la musique via ton player ou tu synchronises ton iPod sauf un Shuffle. Le sytème va établir une page comme la mienne avec ton top artists, ton top tracks, tes récentes écoutes, tes voisins, ... et d'autres informations.

Tu peux adhérer à des groupes d'utilisateurs qui se regroupent selon divers critères - certains musicaux mais pas tous comme pour le groupe Macgeneration, te choisir des amis, participer au forum général, au forum des groupes lorsqu'il est ouvert et poster dans un journal ...

Tu peux également télécharger un plug-in radio qui te permettra d'écouter différentes radio - uniquement les titres "streamable" pour lesquels last.fm a les droits de radio-diffusion - dont la radio de ton voisinage, celle des tes titres préférés, etc. ou ta propre radio si tu t'abonnes au service payant.

L'avantage est de pouvoir écouter les radios sur tout les ordinateurs vu que les plug-in existent pour plusieurs OS et plsusieurs lecteurs multimedia. Un deuxième avantage est également de pouvoir découvrir et faire découvrir des groupes et artistes.   

J'oublie certainement des choses


----------



## Patamach (29 Novembre 2005)

J'essaye dés ce soir!  
Merci bcp d'avoir pris le temps de me répondre Pitch/fork/work


----------



## Freelancer (29 Novembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> y a que Renaud qui a osé



j'ai dis _bon_


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Novembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> un petit X&Y de Coldplay :love:
> 
> et j'emmer.. ça



l'article :

THE SHAMING OF BRITPOP Brendan O&#8217;Neill on the Blairite conformism of Coldplay and other safe, smug middle-class bands.

THE SPECTATOR, 15 October 2005

When Noel Gallagher of Oasis visited Downing Street in July 1997 to congratulate the incumbent New Labour regime on its stunning victory, it was the end of Britpop as we knew it. The sight of this Mancunian rocker - the bad boy of Britpop, who together with his brother Liam had injected some much-needed laddish abandon into a music scene dominated by skinny art students and millionaires&#8217; daughters - taking tea with Tony and nibbling canapes with Cherie &#8230;well, it was too much for some to take. A friend of mine even threw out his Oasis CDs in disgust (though he bought them all again a couple of weeks later). What kind of working-class hero is it, we wondered, who takes part in an official orgy of brown-nosing for a Prime Minister as unhip and illiberal as Blair?

Now, however, I am almost willing to forgive Gallagher. For today&#8217;s stars of British indie rock have committed a treason far graver than his. Never mind chatting to Blair over champers; this new generation of Britpoppers is made in Blair&#8217;s image - they look like Blair, sound like Blair and think Blair is &#8216;BRILLIANT&#8217;. And they espouse every mealy-mouthed prejudice of the Blairite age, taking a safety-first, shrink-wrapped approach to life, love and politics that would have been anathema to the punks and grunts of yesteryear. From Coldplay to Keane, James Blunt to Franz Ferdinand (the band, that is, not the assassinated Austrian archduke), the independent music scene is dominated by the most insufferable, middle-class, non-smoking, anti-drugs, safe-sex-observing bunch of Blairite bores and arse-kissers you could ever have the misfortune to clap eyes on. We&#8217;ve gone from Britpop to Blairpop. The kids, I&#8217;m afraid, are not all right.

I&#8217;m not joking when I say they think Blair is &#8216;BRILLIANT&#8217;. Chris Martin of the inexplicably huge Coldplay (whose position as the most boring person in Britain is challenged only by the fact that his even more pallid American wife, Gwyneth Paltrow, has recently taken up residence here) really does think Blair is brill. Earlier this year he sent a handwritten note to Blair, via a journalist, that said: &#8216;Dear Mr Blair, My name is Chris. I am the singer in a band called Coldplay&#8230;. I think all the stuff you&#8217;re doing this year in terms of trying to sort the whole place out is BRILLIANT. The Make Poverty History campaign that you&#8217;re behind is not just a slogan, it&#8217;s a real possibility and most of my friends feel like you&#8217;re one of the only politicians on the world stage who actually wants to achieve it.&#8217; He also offered Blair guitar lessons and wrote down his mobile phone number and, sure enough, he received a call from Blair&#8217;s people a few days later.

Martin is the rock star Blair once dreamt of becoming: ethical, earnest and respectable, the kind you could introduce to your granny with no need to worry that something obscene or outrageous would occur. Martin and Blair even look alike: both have thinning hair and possess overly toothy grins. They sound alike, speaking in the stuttering, self-effacing, slightly slangish tones adopted by those sections of the British middle classes that are embarrassed by their wealth and privilege. They were both expensively educated (Blair at Fettes and Martin at Sherborne) and both set up bands while at Ivy League universities: Blair was the lead singer of a mercifully shortlived maudlin rock cover band called Ugly Rumours at Oxford, while Martin set up a somewhat more successful musical outfit while studying Ancient World Studies at University College London in the 1990s (he got a first). The insidious spread of Blairism, which demands conformism from each and every one of us, means that even our toppermost pop star is now little more than a mini-me version of our Dear Leader.

Coldplay has spawned copycats, each of them as dull as the other. There is Keane, three men and a piano, who - get this - are named after the housemistress at Tonbridge school, where they were all educated (to the tune of 22,100 pounds a year). The email gossip-sheet Popbitch - occasionally reliable, sometimes slanderous - has a section that describes the antics of the rich and famous as spotted by members of the public. You know the kind of thing: model heard snorting in a toilet; pop star spied snogging his male roadie, etc. It recently had this to say about Keane&#8217;s lead singer Tom Chaplin: &#8216;On the train going to his parents&#8217; house last weekend, drinking Ribena, and doing the Daily Telegraph Book of Sudoku.&#8217; Keane do not drink or - heaven forbid - do drugs. &#8216;Why should we get falling-down drunk all the time just to fit in? Drugs have never been our thing. I&#8217;m sure fear plays a part,&#8217; Chaplin said in an interview last year. For Christ&#8217;s sake, even David Cameron has dropped a big stinking hint that he might have experimented with some kind of substance at uni. But not our pop stars; they&#8217;re too &#8217;scared&#8217;.

Even the edgier of the new Britpop bands have absorbed today&#8217;s culture of fear, and urge their fans to behave responsibly. The Kaiser Chiefs - five young men from Leeds who sound a bit like Madness (though not nearly as good) - recently had a big hit with &#8216;I Predict A Riot&#8217;. Its lyrics could have been written by Tessa Jowell or one of the other New Labour apparatchiks who have been banging on for months about the problem of working-class youth getting drunk and disorderly. It goes: &#8216;Watching the people get lairy/ Is not very pretty I tell thee/ Walking through town is quite scary &#8230; I tried to get in my taxi/ A man in a tracksuit attacked me &#8230; I predict a riot! I predict a riot!&#8217; Those pesky &#8216;men in tracksuits&#8217; (read drunken chavs), they&#8217;re always ruining nights out for nice middle-class kids. The Kaiser Chiefs&#8217; view of city centres as a riot waiting to happen is pure New Labour, and it&#8217;s a far cry from when punk rockers The Clash sang &#8216;White Riot&#8217; in the late 1970s. That song expressed envy that only black kids got to riot: &#8216;White riot, I wanna riot, a riot of my own!&#8217; it went.

The Scottish band Franz Ferdinand do not have sexual relations with their fans because they consider it a &#8216;form of abuse&#8217; (tell that to Mick Jagger). They have clearly internalised officialdom&#8217;s warning that personal relationships - especially sexual ones - are potentially harmful and that we all have to be ultra-careful. Alex Kapranos, the lead singer of Franz Ferdinand, even writes a weekly column for the Guardian. On food. Can you get more mind-numbingly middle-of-the-road than that? Then there is James Blunt, the Harrow-educated author of self-pitying hits such as &#8216;You&#8217;re Beautiful&#8217;, who before becoming the Latest Big Thing was in the pay of the Blairite state. He fought in Kosovo, that most Blairite of wars. (I say &#8216;fought&#8217;. He actually, in his own words, strolled through Serb villages singing &#8216;All we are saying is give peace a chance&#8217;. As if the Serbs didn&#8217;t have enough troubles.) Blunt says he is now a pacifist. Every time I see his smug mug I feel like committing an act of violence. He also, as part of his soldiering duties, stood guard at the Queen Mother&#8217;s coffin in 2002. It seems a long time ago that the Sex Pistols set youthful pulses racing - and the establishment&#8217;s temperature raging - with their derogatory punk-rock version of &#8216;God Save the Queen&#8217;.

Of course, there is nothing big or clever about being a drunk or a junkie in the mould of the late Sid Vicious (the former Sex Pistol killed by heroin in New York in 1979). And you only have to look at Pete Doherty, Kate Moss&#8217;s partner in crime and the singer with Babyshambles, to see that you can take binbags of drugs and still be breathtakingly boring. But being rebellious - or at least feeling rebellious - has normally been the natural state for young people. Between the ages of about 13 and 18, youth usually resist the rules and mores of their rulers and instead identify with mods, punks or rockers - the more outrageous the better. Today they listen to bland bands that preach safety, caution, respectability and good manners, and become good little Blairites even before they reach adulthood. It is testament to the extraordinary levels of conformism and compliance in New Labour&#8217;s Britain that even rock stars now sing from the same hymn sheet as Blair. Come back, Noel - all is (almost) forgiven.


----------



## azrael24 (29 Novembre 2005)

hum ca






et ca 






et aussi ca


----------



## Freelancer (29 Novembre 2005)

l'article est finalement plus intéressant (et drôle) que le laissait paraître l'accroche de courrier international... merci


----------



## imimi (29 Novembre 2005)

azrael24 a dit:
			
		

> hum ca
> Ramstein, SOAD et Blink 182


 
        ​Y'aurait pas comme une erreur là ?  

Un indice ça commence par Blink et ça fini par 182...


----------



## bobthefox (29 Novembre 2005)

ceci tres tres souvent et bien d'autres....


----------



## azrael24 (29 Novembre 2005)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> ​ Y'aurait pas comme une erreur là ?
> 
> Un indice ça commence par Blink et ça fini par 182...




heu je suis pas borné j' ecoute de tout 
temps que ce n'est pas du Chantale Goya


----------



## teo (29 Novembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> effectivement... j'en ai plus contre Courrier International que contre cet article



bonne tranche de rigolade en effet  (merci Pitch  )

Mais tant pis j'aime beaucoup Coldplay quand même :love:
_________________________________________________________

Pour en rajouter une couche sur Last.fm (c'est vrai qu'on s'est fait discret dans le corps du fil des derniers mois, à défaut de l'être dans nos signatures  ) plus on y est, meilleur c'est... et votre diversité qui vous permettra de découvrir toujours plus de groupes !

A part ça, rien à ajouter à ce qu'a dit Pitch, quasiment tout est dit. J'ajouterai juste que les forums explicatifs que j'avais mis en place en début d'année ne sont plus vraiment à jour: à l'époque, y'avait Audioscrobbler, c'était pas tout à fait pareil, alors allez dans nos pages forums et posez nous des questions !


Voilà donc mes dernières écoutes, je me régale à écouter la _Profile Radio_ de Fadetogrey un voisin ...

_Stiltskin_ - *Inside*
_Belle and Sebastian_ - *The Stars of Track and Field*
_Manic Street Preachers_ - *Further Away*
_James_ - *Tomorrow*
_Gary Jules_ - *Mad World*
_The Divine Comedy_ - *Europe By Train*
_Pulp_ - *Disco 2000 (album mix)*
_Supergrass_ - *Funniest Thing*
_Echobelly_ - *Car Fiction*

Et là en beauté les _Stones_ avec *Start me up*


----------



## imimi (29 Novembre 2005)

azrael24 a dit:
			
		

> heu je suis pas borné j' ecoute de tout


scuze j'avais pas vu ton âge, ceci explique cela...


----------



## maiwen (29 Novembre 2005)

que de clichés


----------



## azrael24 (29 Novembre 2005)




----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Novembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> bonne tranche de rigolade en effet  (merci Pitch  )
> 
> Mais tant pis j'aime beaucoup Coldplay quand même :love:
> _________________________________________________________
> ...



Plutôt pas mal cette radio d'un amateur de Visage

En ce moment c'est Track Five de Mono


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Novembre 2005)

azrael24 a dit:
			
		

> hum ca
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le Rammstein donne quoi ?


----------



## yvos (29 Novembre 2005)

The House of love, Scratch inside


----------



## azrael24 (29 Novembre 2005)

Rosenrot est moins bon que Reise Reise mais il se laisse ecouter quand meme


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Novembre 2005)

azrael24 a dit:
			
		

> Le dernier Rosenrot est moins bon que Reise Reise mais il se laisse ecouter quand meme



Reise Reise étant lui-même moins bon que Mutter, lui-même moins bon que Sehnsucht, lui-même moins bon qu'Herzeleid


----------



## azrael24 (29 Novembre 2005)

effectivement certains morceaux donnent l'impression d'avoir été fait a la va-vite mais il y en a quand meme trois ou quatre qui donnent bien


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Novembre 2005)

azrael24 a dit:
			
		

> effectivement certains morceaux donnent l'impression d'avoir été fait a la va-vite mais il y en a quand meme trois ou quatre qui donnent bien



quand je l'ai vu dans les bacs j'ai été étonné car cet album me semblait très proche du précédent en termes de sortie  - ce que tu sembles confirmer


----------



## Ti'punch (29 Novembre 2005)

"Monsters in Love" de Dionysos histoire de prolonger l'effet du concert  :love:  :love:


----------



## yvos (29 Novembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> "Monsters in Love" de Dionysos histoire de prolonger l'effet du concert  :love:  :love:




tiens, je vais les voir le 12..


----------



## Ti'punch (29 Novembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tiens, je vais les voir le 12..






			
				vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à yvos.



pff c'est pas  juste :rateau: :rateau: 

eclate toi bien en tout cas


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Novembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tiens, je vais les voir le 12..



tu ne les écoutera pas ?


----------



## yvos (29 Novembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> tu ne les écoutera pas ?



ba non, déjà fait lors d'un autre concert, cette fois, je regarde  (mon cerveau n'arrive pas à suivre)


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Novembre 2005)




----------



## toys (30 Novembre 2005)

une superbe prod des OX/\[]

je sais pas si s'est dispo mais je vous passe les infos si sa l'ai.


----------



## IceandFire (30 Novembre 2005)

(je parle pas le créole  ...)  bref là c'est John Butler Trio :style: :king: ...


----------



## IceandFire (30 Novembre 2005)

Voilà donc mes dernières écoutes, je me régale à écouter la _Profile Radio_ de Fadetogrey un voisin ...

_Stiltskin_ - *Inside*
_Belle and Sebastian_ - *The Stars of Track and Field*
_Manic Street Preachers_ - *Further Away*
_James_ - *Tomorrow*
_Gary Jules_ - *Mad World*
_The Divine Comedy_ - *Europe By Train*
_Pulp_ - *Disco 2000 (album mix)*
_Supergrass_ - *Funniest Thing*
_Echobelly_ - *Car Fiction*

Et là en beauté les _Stones_ avec *Start me up*[/QUOTE]

c'est mon profil ça !!!!  :love: ....


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (30 Novembre 2005)

Les debuts........


----------



## IceandFire (30 Novembre 2005)

Marche po  petit tigre  ...
Là c'est Pauline Croze...une mise en conditions avant meeting :love:


----------



## Ti'punch (30 Novembre 2005)




----------



## House M.D. (30 Novembre 2005)

Aujourd'hui, journée Depeche Mode !


----------



## Patamach (30 Novembre 2005)




----------



## gKatarn (30 Novembre 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2005)

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Novembre 2005)

:love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## maiwen (30 Novembre 2005)

là tout de suite j'écoute ... mon voisin qui chante ... très très fort :afraid: .. sinon il joue bien du piano


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Novembre 2005)

Aujourd'hui.


----------



## bompi (30 Novembre 2005)

Oh la la ! Vous êtes tous super speeds, vouzautres ...
Pour travailler dans une atmosphère apaisée quoiqu'un soupçon mélancolique, un disque de Roger Eno (oui, le frère de) "Voices"





C'est cool. C'est parfait avant son tube de barbituriques ...


----------



## Patamach (30 Novembre 2005)

du bon bruit de guitares saturées comme j'aime:


----------



## imimi (30 Novembre 2005)

heu là j'écoute la radio... _Rire et Chanson._
ça compte ?


----------



## Luc G (30 Novembre 2005)

C'est pas cher : 10 CD de 1h15 en gros chacun pour moins de 50 ¤ et que de la crème.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (30 Novembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Oh la la ! Vous êtes tous super speeds, vouzautres ...
> Pour travailler dans une atmosphère apaisée quoiqu'un soupçon mélancolique, un disque de Roger Eno (oui, le frère de) "Voices"
> 
> 
> ...


Hinhin...niiiii vi moi je travaille mieux quand je suis complétement surénervé.... et la musique c'est le carburant :hein: :rateau: :hosto: !!!
Mais ça dure pas longtemps.


----------



## IceandFire (30 Novembre 2005)

:love:....un peu de douceur et de sucre...


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Novembre 2005)

:afraid:
J'ai de ces trucs quand même... :mouais:


----------



## philia (30 Novembre 2005)

Là tout de suite (avec mon précieux )


----------



## toys (30 Novembre 2005)

113 ; 113 degrés


----------



## Patamach (30 Novembre 2005)

Allez encore un peu de bruit 
du vrai pas comme certains ...


----------



## Patamach (30 Novembre 2005)

et un peu de hip-hop pour terminer la journée ...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Allez encore un peu de bruit
> du vrai pas comme certains ...



My Bloody Valentine...  :love:  , mais now c'est ça:







:rateau: :king: :love:  :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Novembre 2005)

Mixed Tape 9, y'a du bon son dedans


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2005)

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2005)

:rateau: :love: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2005)

:rateau: :style: :king: :style: :rateau:


----------



## IceandFire (1 Décembre 2005)

house of love , days run away


----------



## Patamach (1 Décembre 2005)

2 classiques pour commencer la journée "en douceur":












BONNE JOURNEE A TOUTES ET A TOUS


----------



## IceandFire (1 Décembre 2005)

tiens ce soir je fais Bjorn Berge...un norvégien bluesman qui envoie du gros  ....


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> 2 classiques pour commencer la journée "en douceur"



Television pour démarrer "en douceur"....  prometteuse journée   :rateau:


----------



## IceandFire (1 Décembre 2005)

un drogué reste un drogué.... *101 DM* :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Patamach (1 Décembre 2005)

Un monde sépare ces 2 disques
mais une même passion les réunis ... la musique


----------



## Patamach (1 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Burzum (1 Décembre 2005)




----------



## steinway (1 Décembre 2005)

Diana...


----------



## richard-deux (1 Décembre 2005)

Parce que cet album est _sublime, grandiose....._  






:love:


----------



## Patamach (1 Décembre 2005)

j'ecoute plus rien
le PC du bureau a lamentablement planté mon Itunes.


----------



## calle8 (1 Décembre 2005)

Alors ça, ça vaut franchement le détour :

http://www.feldmanfrancois.com/clip2.php

Je ne vous en dis pas plus, à vous de savourer !


----------



## irislord.com (1 Décembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> On continue ici.
> 
> Là, j'écoute le dernier Jean-Louis Murat.




le jazz hot - online at
http://www.irislord.com


----------



## puregeof (1 Décembre 2005)

J'ose ou j'ose pas  





Best of singles Etienne Daho

J'ose


----------



## bompi (1 Décembre 2005)

Bin ça alors ! Pourquoi t'oserais pas ?  
C'est très bien, Daho : un type comme je les aime. Même si j'aime moins ce qu'il fait qu'il y a quelques temps, il est hautement respectable. J'ai trouvé : il est _chic_ 
En plus, nombreux souvenirs associés.
Quant à moi, c'est l'ouverture de "Porgy & Bess" de ce diable de Gershwin (un des génies du XXe, non ?)





Dans cette version, le thème de "Summertime" est tellement beau que (moi aussi j'ose  ) j'en ai les yeux embués ! ¡*Verdad !


----------



## Patamach (1 Décembre 2005)




----------



## bompi (1 Décembre 2005)

Bin, je dois admettre que je n'aime pas trop les arrangements de Gil Evans ... Je sais, je sais, c'est très vilain mais bon ...

Dans la "famille" Evans, je prendrais plutôt :


----------



## puregeof (2 Décembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Bin ça alors ! Pourquoi t'oserais pas ?
> C'est très bien, Daho : un type comme je les aime. Même si j'aime moins ce qu'il fait qu'il y a quelques temps, il est hautement respectable. J'ai trouvé : il est _chic_
> En plus, nombreux souvenirs associés.
> Quant à moi, c'est l'ouverture de "Porgy & Bess" de ce diable de Gershwin (un des génies du XXe, non ?)
> ...



Merveilleuse, l'ouverture dans la version Armstrong & Fitzgerald :love: Je ne m'en lasse pas.
A propos, j'avais en 33 tours (le truc d'avant les mp3 et d'avant les cd) une plaque : "Geaorge & Ira Gerswing songbook" chanté par Ella Fitzegarld. Illustration de la pochette par Dubuffet (me semble-t-il). C'était fantastique. Je ne parviens plus à le trouver dans le commerce. Il m'en reste une très mauvaise copie sur K7 BASF, mais si vous aviez un lien...


----------



## puregeof (2 Décembre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

>



J'aime beaucoup aussi. Mais que dire de la version de Summertime par Janis Joplin ? :love: 
A pleurer, non ?


----------



## puregeof (2 Décembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Bin, je dois admettre que je n'aime pas trop les arrangements de Gil Evans ... Je sais, je sais, c'est très vilain mais bon ...
> 
> Dans la "famille" Evans, je prendrais plutôt :



  :love:


----------



## toys (2 Décembre 2005)

electro moitier hip hop rock louche de a balle de la mort qui tue et qui fait mal a ta tête si t'est pas un poil ouvert.

http://t.raumschmiere.com/

ecoute a million brother sur l'album radio black out s'est du bonheur pour ceux qui aime le hip hop

et pour les rock n roll brother y a du bonheur aussi.


----------



## samoussa (2 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2005)




----------



## IceandFire (2 Décembre 2005)

Joy division :love: unknown pleasures


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Joy division :love: unknown pleasures



je m'égarais.... merci!  

Joy ...:rateau: :style: :king: :style: :rateau: 

:love:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (2 Décembre 2005)

-------------------


----------



## richard-deux (2 Décembre 2005)

En ce moment:


----------



## IceandFire (2 Décembre 2005)

je crois que je préfère joy à new order en fait...:mouais: ...


----------



## IceandFire (2 Décembre 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment:




mon avatar s'envoleeee!!!!!!  :love:


----------



## bompi (2 Décembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> je crois que je préfère joy à new order en fait...:mouais: ...



En réécoutant les deux ces derniers temps, je me disais que Joy Division passe mieux que New Order, lequel fait un peu daté (Blue Monday se tient bien toutefois). Mais c'est une impression fugitive.

J'en suis à Marc Copland "Poetic Motion"





Je ne sais plus trop si c'est du jazz ou non mais ce que je sais, c'est que j'aime


----------



## IceandFire (2 Décembre 2005)

il serait pas de la famille à steward copeland ... ? famille de zikos...possible ...


----------



## IceandFire (2 Décembre 2005)

ah non c'est pas le même orthographe...:mouais: ....


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Décembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> En réécoutant les deux ces derniers temps, je me disais que Joy Division passe mieux que New Order, lequel fait un peu daté (Blue Monday se tient bien toutefois). Mais c'est une impression fugitive.
> 
> J'en suis à Marc Copland "Poetic Motion"
> 
> ...



Il faut écouter le New Blue Monday de Hangedup


----------



## IceandFire (2 Décembre 2005)

tiens Pitch, the organ devrait passer par chez oam   :love: ... allez go dans itunes et last fm  !!!


----------



## Patamach (2 Décembre 2005)

Un petit John Zorn histoire de rigoler.
Que des reprises de Ennio Morricone avec des superbes réorchestrations.


----------



## y&b (2 Décembre 2005)

Et bien là, c'est ...






Et après ce sera ... 






Au fait, qu'est-ce qu'il y a à manger ?


----------



## samoussa (2 Décembre 2005)




----------



## teo (2 Décembre 2005)

puregeof a dit:
			
		

> J'ose ou j'ose pas
> 
> 
> 
> ...




On est pas ici pour se cacher de ce qu'on aime... ou alors ça sert à rien, non ? Et c'est de la bonne pop Etienne (bon je suis totalement partial sur ce coup là).
J'aime particulièrement sur cet album, *Sur mon cou*, un inédit, texte de Jean Genêt (Le condamné à mort, je crois), superbe, un de ses meilleurs morceaux.   

C'est pour ça que j'aime les profils last.fm. C'est ouvert :love:

Ce matin c'est
*Paul van Dyk Live*, _Essential Mix Live BBC One_  

*How insensitive* de Antonio Carlos Jobim sur _Jazz Masters 13_ :love:

*Sam* de Massive Attack sur _Danny the Dog (OST)_ finalement, c'est pas si mauvais.

*Happy People (Knee Deep's to L.B. Dub)* de Kathy Brown sur _Bargrooves - Espace Privé_
des compils assez réussies mais bon, pas tout bon, heureusement on me les a données, la collection doit couter une fortune vu le package


----------



## purestyle (2 Décembre 2005)

bon pour ceux qui s'emmerdent demain soir, mes amis organisent ça (meufs canons-filles-de-bourgeois garanties !)


----------



## IceandFire (2 Décembre 2005)

tiens un teo   ... ohhh!!!??? Bloc party   ....


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Décembre 2005)

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Décembre 2005)

suivi de 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Décembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> On est pas ici pour se cacher de ce qu'on aime... ou alors ça sert à rien, non ? Et c'est de la bonne pop Etienne (bon je suis totalement partial sur ce coup là).
> J'aime particulièrement sur cet album, *Sur mon cou*, un inédit, texte de Jean Genêt (Le condamné à mort, je crois), superbe, un de ses meilleurs morceaux.
> 
> C'est pour ça que j'aime les profils last.fm. C'est ouvert :love:
> ...



Moi aussi j'aime bien la chasse au Dahu


----------



## House M.D. (2 Décembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour ça que j'aime les profils last.fm. C'est ouvert :love:



En même temps y'a un problème quand même avec Last.fm...

M'sieur, comment je fais pour faire apparaître mes goûts quand la plupart sont sur vinyles?


----------



## House M.D. (2 Décembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> un drogué reste un drogué.... *101 DM* :love: :love: :love:


Dans mes bras :love: :love: :love:


----------



## IceandFire (2 Décembre 2005)

bloc party, gene, kasabian hey naru, ya pas de sushis   :love:


----------



## teo (2 Décembre 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> En même temps y'a un problème quand même avec Last.fm...
> 
> M'sieur, comment je fais pour faire apparaître mes goûts quand la plupart sont sur vinyles?



> en dehors de la _conversion_, point de salut ! last.fm est vraiment réservé à ceux qui écoutent de la musique sur leur ordinateur 




là c'est un *Essential Mix Live BBC One @ Homelands* de _DJ Tiësto_


----------



## Korzibsky (2 Décembre 2005)

Un petit coucou  pour m'annoncer. Je suis le petit nouveau de la journée  et je me suis inscrit sur audioscrobbler cette semaine. Pas grand chose à raconter pour l'instant. Je vous suis.
http://www.last.fm/user/Korzibsky


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Décembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> > en dehors de la _conversion_, point de salut ! last.fm est vraiment réservé à ceux qui écoutent de la musique sur leur ordinateur
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ou leur ipod sauf le Shuffle


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Décembre 2005)

Korzibsky a dit:
			
		

> Un petit coucou  pour m'annoncer. Je suis le petit nouveau de la journée  et je me suis inscrit sur audioscrobbler cette semaine. Pas grand chose à raconter pour l'instant. Je vous suis.
> http://www.last.fm/user/Korzibsky



Salut - on t'a même souhaité la bienvenue 

_Le buffet des anciens élèves _de _L'atelier
_


----------



## Taho! (2 Décembre 2005)

je me refais un petit Absolution avant d'attaquer le smart shuffle...


----------



## yvos (2 Décembre 2005)

un peu de hip hop (hop hop hop)


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Décembre 2005)




----------



## purestyle (2 Décembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> un peu de hip hop (hop hop hop)





si tu veux du vrai hi hop roots, check ça : http://aznfuprod.free.fr/music/mitchbuk.mpg


----------



## samoussa (2 Décembre 2005)




----------



## FANREM (2 Décembre 2005)

Dernier achat






Sans surprise,


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2005)

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2005)

:rateau: :love: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2005)

Kraft.... :love:


----------



## House M.D. (3 Décembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> > en dehors de la _conversion_, point de salut ! last.fm est vraiment réservé à ceux qui écoutent de la musique sur leur ordinateur
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vi, mais quand je suis chez moi, pas de conversion l'ami... La musique, pure, sans algorithmes


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Vi, mais quand je suis chez moi, pas de conversion l'ami... La musique, pure, sans algorithmes



Cause trop toi, révises tes classiques....







:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2005)

the thing a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Naru Narusegawa.)



Ok, repasse dans quelques jours....


----------



## puregeof (3 Décembre 2005)

Tiens, il y avait longtemps

Lenny Kravitz, Mr. Cab Driver sur Let Love Rule






Yeah


----------



## FANREM (3 Décembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

>



Marrant, parce que ta pochette me rappelle celle ci (1er album de Uriah Heep)







Et elle est meme encore plus belle totalement depliée


----------



## y&b (3 Décembre 2005)

Ben pour commencer la journée, ça, ça met bien la watt ...






 :love:


----------



## steinway (3 Décembre 2005)

nelson :


----------



## yvos (3 Décembre 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> si tu veux du vrai hi hop roots, check ça : http://aznfuprod.free.fr/music/mitchbuk.mpg




ah ouais, ça calme


----------



## macarel (3 Décembre 2005)

là je pars pour une après midi de Musak chez IKEA


----------



## Korzibsky (3 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Burzum (3 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Taho! (3 Décembre 2005)

Ma s½ur diffuse TaTU en boucle, lourd


----------



## richard-deux (3 Décembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Ma s½ur diffuse TaTU en boucle, lourd



Je te comprends.  

Sinon, en ce moment, j'écoute:


----------



## gKatarn (3 Décembre 2005)

Motorhead (The Best Of) - All the Aces


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Décembre 2005)

*Electronica über alles*
so gooooooooooooooood


----------



## Freelancer (3 Décembre 2005)

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Korzibsky (3 Décembre 2005)




----------



## y&b (3 Décembre 2005)

:love: :love: :love:
Ce mec est fait des trucs trop bien


----------



## yvos (3 Décembre 2005)

Slint


----------



## walterix (3 Décembre 2005)

je ne connais pas du tout ???????,musique bresiliene??????,


----------



## walterix (3 Décembre 2005)

Korzibsky a dit:
			
		

>


quel genre??????,


----------



## walterix (3 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Electronica über alles*
> so gooooooooooooooood


musique electro?????


----------



## walterix (3 Décembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Slint


j ecoute de la musique electronique


----------



## Korzibsky (3 Décembre 2005)

walterix a dit:
			
		

> quel genre??????,


Musique de film chimois réalisée par un indien !  
Symphonique, mais pas pompeux. Sensible quoi !
A; R. Rahman est un "génie" issu de Bollywood, aussi à l'aise dans la muisque symphonique que dans la drum n' bass, l'électro-pop, la variette indienne, etc. Bref, il sait tout faire !


----------



## y&b (3 Décembre 2005)

walterix a dit:
			
		

> je ne connais pas du tout ???????,musique bresiliene??????,



Yes man, remixed par le monsieur sur la pochette
Ça donne de l'electro-brazil qui met un peu la pêche


----------



## IceandFire (3 Décembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love: :love:


 :love:  :love:


----------



## imimi (3 Décembre 2005)

envies du moment :


----------



## teo (3 Décembre 2005)

Je viens de me faire 2 h de *Essential Mix, Live @ Gatecrasher Summer Sound System, 18-06-2000* avec *Sasha* et *Seb Fontaine*

Idéal


----------



## steinway (3 Décembre 2005)

norah :


----------



## Alcidnikopol (3 Décembre 2005)

salut
en ce momment c'est plutot David tmx
je dirai inclassable car il fais un peu de tout
dans le genre lofo, thiefaine,..... et bien d autres

de plus son dernier album Avant j etais trappeur et telechargeable legalement par ratatium


----------



## Taho! (3 Décembre 2005)

musique d'ados 
ma petite s½ur fête son anniversaire avec ses amis...


----------



## imimi (3 Décembre 2005)

suis de tout coeur avec toi et tes pauv' n'oreilles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




en ce moment même c'est ça






Edith en rajoute : heu ça écoute quoi aujourd'hui un ado au juste ???


----------



## Taho! (3 Décembre 2005)

merci imimi :love:
bon, ça va un peu mieux, ils sont partis maintenant...


----------



## Korzibsky (3 Décembre 2005)

Trouser Jazz (excellent album)




pour + d'infos in angliche in ze texte : http://www.bbc.co.uk/dna/collective/A825185


----------



## Korzibsky (3 Décembre 2005)

Que du bon funk, j'vous dis, QUE DU BON !!! Et pas du minimaliste à la flan , non, mais du vrai big band (enfin en concert, parce qu'en studio, y en a qu'un qui bosse, comme d'hab'     )






pour + d'infos : Quantic profiles


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Décembre 2005)

Bon, moi je reste sur SOAD, green day nightwish ou qq chose d'autres de tps en tps, mais

JE RESTE SUR SOAD !!!!


----------



## yvos (3 Décembre 2005)




----------



## KARL40 (3 Décembre 2005)

La "black sessions" de dEUS :love:


----------



## imimi (3 Décembre 2005)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Bon, moi je reste sur SOAD, green day nightwish ou qq chose d'autres de tps en tps, mais JE RESTE SUR SOAD !!!!


et t'as bien raison !

toutefois, j'sais bien qu'y a de la marge avant d'en avoir assez d'écouter SOAD mais écouter autre chose permet de mieux l'apprécier encore !!!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Décembre 2005)




----------



## IceandFire (3 Décembre 2005)

:love:... la vache ça faisait longtemps  surtout la reprise de Mrs Robinson....


----------



## yvos (3 Décembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> :love:... la vache ça faisait longtemps  surtout la reprise de Mrs Robinson....




yessssss 
 :love:


----------



## bompi (3 Décembre 2005)

Ce soir, après diverses musiques je suis revenu à un vieil album qui est bien sympa :
"Riches et Célèbres" des Satellites





C'est bien marrant (et la chanson "Les Américains" gentiment ironique).


----------



## y&b (4 Décembre 2005)

Juste avant de dormir, ça fais baisser la pression.
Ça devrait être remboursé par la secu


----------



## Freelancer (4 Décembre 2005)

Annie: *Anniemal*

Le genre d'album que j'aurais aimé pouvoir conseiller à tous ceux qui aiment Saint-Etienne, Dubstar ou Janet Jackson... un peu mièvre malheureusement, la production est très propre... restent 3 titres dont le fabuleux (à mes oreilles) Heartbeat :love: :love: :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (4 Décembre 2005)

Moi en ce moment c&#8217;est Rob Dougan, Lifehouse et Live:love:


----------



## Korzibsky (4 Décembre 2005)

Planet Rock (1982), album charnière (rippé du vynile) mixant Kraftwerk et Hip-Hop, qui a ouvert la porte aux musiques électroniques des années 90-00 (l'influence de Jonzun Crew et de l'electro-funk est très présente cependant). Cet album est à la fois electro, hip-hop, funk, limite techno parfois. Bref,  un OVNI.


----------



## steinway (4 Décembre 2005)

M


----------



## teo (4 Décembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> ne pouvant pas y aller lundi prochain  j'me l'mets en boucle
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=3525280
> 
> 
> ...




Chef oui Chef ! ! ! 


En attendant Franz et sa bande...


*A rush of blood to the head* Coldplay sur _A rush of blood to the head_ en attendant ma Private radio* sur Last.fm:

*Karmacoma* de Massive sur _The Singles_


_* cadeau de last.fm jusqu'à la fin de l'année pour moi et quelques membres de macgé apparemment :love: _


----------



## jpmiss (4 Décembre 2005)

Là j'écoute Bill Gates Must Die que j'ai découvert sur pandora.com/


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2005)

soirée pluvieuse....






:love:


----------



## thant (4 Décembre 2005)

Perso je viens de découvrir un groupe trop fort, ça s'appel "Groudation" 
C'est du reggea-jazz très bien accordé! 
Un super son à voir absolument en concert !

Qu'en pensez-vous pour les personnes qui ont déjà écouter


----------



## Burzum (4 Décembre 2005)




----------



## yvos (4 Décembre 2005)

as-tu vu le film? Peux-tu me dire quel morceau correspond à la scène pendant laquelle Micheal Pitt se retrouve seul dans le studio et qu'il joue successivement guitare, basse?...c'est un seul plan, ça dure à peu près 5 minutes avec traveling arrière..énorme et puissant..


----------



## teo (4 Décembre 2005)

passenger66 a dit:
			
		

> soirée pluvieuse....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un des vinyls qu'il me reste de l'époque où j'avais encore une platine 

Pas écouté depuis bien 15 ans :rose: 


Là c'est la _Group Radio_ de macgeneration sur last.fm

*Make Some Noise*  by _Rooney_
*Scatterbrain*  by _Radiohead_

très sympathique cette petite radio :love:


----------



## toys (5 Décembre 2005)

je suis sur france inter !!!


----------



## bompi (5 Décembre 2005)

"Sala Santa Cecilia" de Fennesz et Ryuichi Sakamoto





Au passage : je suis allé fureter sur l'iTMS et je me suis dit "tiens, je n'ai jamais écouté :"





donc j'ai écouté un florilège ... ça dépasse toutes mes espérances ... les oreilles m'en tombent


----------



## IceandFire (5 Décembre 2005)

beau micro en tout cas !!! 
je suis encore sur l'affaire john butler trio, 
un ami allemand m'a passé un concert en divx diffusé chez lui à la télé WDR, 
c'est terrible !!!!!!! :love: .....  .....


----------



## Patamach (5 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Korzibsky (5 Décembre 2005)

EYELESS IN GAZA !!!! Ça faisait une éternité !!!   
ouais bon, encore un vynile que j'ai pas rippé


----------



## toys (5 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je suis sur france inter !!!


et en plus j'ai réussi je suis le winneur du soir du poste france inter et des livres et tout et tout .


----------



## teo (5 Décembre 2005)

Après *last.fm* une bonne partie du we et de la journée (la radio macge est un peu trop hard-rock à mon gout  ), je repasse pour un Mix iTunes avec en source, que des étoiles qui passent bien..

- *Acid Milk* de Gus Gus sur _This is normal_ ***

- *Walking In My Shoes* de Depeche Mode sur _Live Acoustic Christmas @ KROQ station_ ***

- *You used to hold me feat. Xavier Gold (Kenny Jason Mix)* de Ralphi Rosario sur _Trax Records - 20th Anniversary Collection_ :love: terrible ***

- *Rock to the beat* de One O One F101 sur une vieille K7 que j'avais appelée _House Blast Trax_ en 1989. Ca pleure et ça souffle mais je trouve pas de version cd de ce truc. 

- *High Energy (vocal)* de Evelyn Thomas sur _High Energy_  **

C'était le son du moment avec ces synthés qu'on retrouve avec _FGTH_ sur *Relax* (Carnage version surtout), et _Dead or Alive_ sur *You spin me right round* :love:
Et la pochette... comment on pouvait faire des trucs pareils :affraid:


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (5 Décembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Après *last.fm* une bonne partie du we et de la journée (la radio macge est un peu trop hard-rock à mon gout  ), je repasse pour un Mix iTunes avec en source, que des étoiles qui passent bien..
> 
> - *Acid Milk* de Gus Gus sur _This is normal_ ***
> 
> ...



Notre Marianne nationale a bien changé


----------



## Ti'punch (5 Décembre 2005)




----------



## le_magi61 (5 Décembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

>


Moi non plus, je ne m'en lasse pas  :love:

En ce moment :


----------



## teo (5 Décembre 2005)

Pitch/work/fork a dit:
			
		

> Notre Marianne nationale a bien changé




tu crois que c'est la même ? 


bon trève de plaisanterie...

_Oyez oyé chers amis... ceci est une offre gratuite valable ce soir, message urgent:

Vous avez jusqu'à 19h pour me contacter par MP pour une place en ma compagnie pour aller voir The Young Gods au Nouveau Casino, rue Oberkampf dans le 20e

Le concert est à 20h, il faut que je chope les places à l'entrée à 19h30, je me casse à 19h de chez moi
Ou direct sur place, ma tronche est dans mon profil (je n'ai malheurement pas la tête de mon avatar).
_



Sinon là c'est Benjamin Diamond avec *Little Scare* sur_ Strange Attitude_


----------



## Taho! (5 Décembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

>


Je suis presque déçu, on n'entend pas le public, il semble ne pas réagir ! je lui préfère presque Dies Irae bien qu'il soit d'un tout autre genre !

Mais je regrette de ne pas être allés les voir en live quand même !


----------



## lumai (5 Décembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> beau micro en tout cas !!!
> je suis encore sur l'affaire john butler trio,
> un ami allemand m'a passé un concert en divx diffusé chez lui à la télé WDR,
> c'est terrible !!!!!!! :love: .....  .....


Je suis en train de découvrir aussi... Très très bon !  :love:


----------



## bompi (5 Décembre 2005)

Le toujours excellent disque de dub/électro de Sandoz "In dub: Chant to Jah"





(Sandoz est l'un des (très) nombreux pseudonymes de Richard H. Kirk, le prolifique musicien de Cabaret Voltaire)


----------



## yvos (5 Décembre 2005)

ça fait toujours du bien


----------



## Kreck (5 Décembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ça fait toujours du bien



Ah ça c'est vrai


----------



## yvos (5 Décembre 2005)




----------



## y&b (5 Décembre 2005)

J'ai retrouvé cet album cet après midi ...
Ça a un peu veillit, mais c'est toujours aussi bon !






:love:  :love:


----------



## puregeof (6 Décembre 2005)

Syd Matters, Obstacles sur Someday We Will Foresee Obstacles






Pour faire de beaux rêves


----------



## Kreck (6 Décembre 2005)

Juste 3 morceaux, mais que du bon :rateau: 

Voir la pièce jointe 7626


----------



## Burzum (6 Décembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> as-tu vu le film? Peux-tu me dire quel morceau correspond à la scène pendant laquelle Micheal Pitt se retrouve seul dans le studio et qu'il joue successivement guitare, basse?...c'est un seul plan, ça dure à peu près 5 minutes avec traveling arrière..énorme et puissant..



C'est le troisième titre de la BO : "That Day" si ma mémoire est bonne car je n'ai pas revu le film depuis sa sortie.


----------



## MrStone (6 Décembre 2005)

c'est boîte à rythmes ce matin


----------



## Patamach (6 Décembre 2005)

Une petite compil de derrière les fagots assez variée pour éclairer cette morne journée grise et pluvieuse.


----------



## teo (6 Décembre 2005)

Suite au concert d'hier soir, je me refais une série _The Young Gods_

Pour ceux qui ne connaitraient pas encore, c'est un mélange poétique et visuel brutal, autour d'une voix, de samples, de boucles, de guitares électriques et d'une batterie monstrueuse. Les références, récupérations et influences sont multiples Hendrix, Prince, Pink Floyd, The Doors, K. Weill...
Ils sont suisses. Groupe formé en 1985 autour de Franz Treichler (le clavier et le batteur ont changé depuis). Découvert de nom en 1988 dans _Out of nowhere_, un fanzine; choc de l'écoute en 1992. A voir absolument en live, c'est un groupe de scène, jamais déçu. Identité graphique, pochettes, logo, c'est un groupe parfait...
Normal pour des jeunes dieux de 20 ans, non ?

Discographie (album)
1987 - _The Young Gods_

1989 - _L'eau rouge_

1991 - _Play Kurt Weill_ un hommage à Kurt Weill, mon album préféré

1992 - _TV Sky_ 

1993 - _Live Sky Tour_ album live incroyable

1995 - _Only Heaven_

1997- _Heaven Deconstruction_ instrumental et expérimental

2000 - _Second nature_

2001 - _Live at Noumatrouff_ album live

2004- _Music for artificial clouds_

2005 - _XXY 1985-2005_ Pas encore écouté mais à lire le contenu... miam -  XX c'est pour XXe et Y pour Years.

2006 - un album annoncé. Le single _Secret_ est sorti et on le retrouve déjà sur _XXY_.

Un historique plus complet, par là


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ...//A voir absolument en live, c'est un groupe de scène, jamais déçu.//...



A voir et  à revoir, revoir, revoir .... jamais déçu, jamais pareil et toujours uniques!  

:love:    :love:


----------



## lumai (6 Décembre 2005)

Ce matin c'est Jack the Ripper !  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Décembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin c'est Jack the Ripper !  :love:



A ce sujet, un scopitone from the early seventies de MONSIEUR Screaming Lord Sutch  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (6 Décembre 2005)

10-15 saturday night....tic.tic.tic....


----------



## Ti'punch (6 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Décembre 2005)

"There There" de l'album "Hail to the Thief" de Radiohead :love:

un de mes preferes :love:

Et la maintenant c'est "Spinning plates" en version accoustique piano :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (6 Décembre 2005)

Joe Cocker "With a little help for my friend" :love:


----------



## IceandFire (6 Décembre 2005)

John butler Trio :love: ...eh oui encore  !!!


----------



## Stargazer (6 Décembre 2005)

Etonnant !!   



Là c'est 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:


----------



## IceandFire (6 Décembre 2005)

faut qu'on cause toi & moi


----------



## Stargazer (6 Décembre 2005)

Oui !


----------



## toys (6 Décembre 2005)

un petit pauline crauze 

qui passe demain a nantes a la bouche d'air mais y a plus de palce je suis vert .


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Etonnant !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:love::love:

Et le dernier est vraiment bon egalement


----------



## Stargazer (6 Décembre 2005)

Il passe en écoute à la fin de celui-là !


----------



## Freelancer (6 Décembre 2005)

Musiques de films cet aprèm : Hedwig and the Angry Inch, et puis Brokeback Mountain, avec quelques inédits de Rufus Wainwright :love:


----------



## Korzibsky (6 Décembre 2005)

maintenant c'est


----------



## teo (6 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Etonnant !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




J'aime beaucoup la pochette.  




Mais c'est qui ?  





Là c'est TYG avec *Eregeen* sur _Music for articial clouds_.
Expérimental. Ambiance. La banque de sample vient en grande partie d'un voyage de Franz en Amérique du Sud. Des voyages, des sons. Bruine, insectes, cascade, sérénité. Pur plaisir.
Bizarrement, ça me rappelle une ballade incroyable dans le sud de l'île Maurice. Forêt primitive, vue incroyable, cascades de folies.

Demain je vais acheter leur _XXY_ :love:


----------



## Stargazer (6 Décembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup la pochette.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sigur Ros ! 

Et comme dit tout à l'heure là c'est 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:


----------



## Patamach (6 Décembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> :love::love:
> 
> Et le dernier est vraiment bon egalement



Tiens c marrant je me disais justement qu'il était beaucoup moins bien 
Avec ces voix féminines sirupeuses et ces orchestrations tralala je le trouve mou du bide, sans énergie.


----------



## steinway (6 Décembre 2005)

bartok :


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (6 Décembre 2005)

The Woodentops, que du bonheur :rateau: les 80's avaient du trés bon


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> The Woodentops, que du bonheur :rateau: les 80's avaient du trés bon



Dont un superbe «Travelling Man»>!   :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2005)

The Faint, souvent inégal mais parfois, au détour d'un sillon, de pures perles ... 

:love:


----------



## IceandFire (6 Décembre 2005)

Men At Work  Fab


----------



## steinway (6 Décembre 2005)

Gianna Nannini :


----------



## toys (6 Décembre 2005)

tout ce que j'ai jamais ecouté sur mon itune.

et bien j'ai des grosse merde en musique.


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (6 Décembre 2005)

Pour les 25 ans du label 4AD à un mini-prix


----------



## yvos (6 Décembre 2005)

une petite pincée d'electrelane..






et Blonde redhead


----------



## samoussa (6 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Burzum (6 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2005)

T'oublier!  :love:


----------



## y&b (6 Décembre 2005)

Ça bouge pas ça ...

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Burzum (6 Décembre 2005)




----------



## yvos (6 Décembre 2005)

...papapapap...papapapa....papapapa...


----------



## puregeof (7 Décembre 2005)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

>



Je me sens moins seul


----------



## y&b (7 Décembre 2005)

Ben je continue la série






:love::love::love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Décembre 2005)




----------



## IceandFire (7 Décembre 2005)

eh stook tu causeras avec la bergère..


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Décembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> eh stook tu causeras avec la bergère..



pas de soucis...
a quel sujet...?


----------



## Stargazer (7 Décembre 2005)

Tu verras !


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu verras !



ok, mps, ou demain....
bise a vous deux....++


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2005)

début de journée...







:love:


----------



## y&b (7 Décembre 2005)

Je connaissais pas, mais c'est plutôt pas mal ...


----------



## G2LOQ (7 Décembre 2005)

J'ai vu le film hier, et vache, quel coup de pied au cul Ca faisait longtemps que celà ne m'était pas arrivé


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2005)

Du (ex) minimal compact aux sonorités orientales....


----------



## MrStone (7 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu le film hier, et vache, quel coup de pied au cul Ca faisait longtemps que celà ne m'était pas arrivé



Ha oui hein, ça chatouille là où ça fait mal  


Sinon moi ce matin c'était : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





...et en ce moment c'est le bruit des ventilateurs


----------



## Ti'punch (7 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2005)

Certain General  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (7 Décembre 2005)

la pochette est prometteuse


----------



## Patamach (7 Décembre 2005)

Dans le genre pochettes prometteuses, petite compil de musique de films 70s pour adultes.
Assez efficace sur certains morceaux ...


----------



## IceandFire (7 Décembre 2005)

oui mais là c'est trop prometteur   du mystère !!! enfin pour moi


----------



## Korzibsky (7 Décembre 2005)

Actuellement c'est :






 :love: 

Et juste avant c'était ça :






 :love:


----------



## purestyle (7 Décembre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Dans le genre pochettes prometteuses, petite compil de musique de films 70s pour adultes.
> Assez efficace sur certains morceaux ...





alala :love: :love:  qu'est ce que les femmes étaient mieux avant sans l'aide des chirurgiens...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2005)

Allez, soyons-le!  :love:


----------



## morden (7 Décembre 2005)

hop mes oreilles en sont pleines en ce moment :






A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## lumai (7 Décembre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Je connaissais pas, mais c'est plutôt pas mal ...


Plutôt bien, oui !  :love:


----------



## imimi (7 Décembre 2005)

bon ben là c'est la radio (Ouï FM) parce qu'il faut bien chopper des idées d'écoute un peu !


----------



## morden (7 Décembre 2005)

hop je suis passé à ça :






 et ça :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Décembre 2005)

ps: je vois que petit a petit , tout le monde se met au J.B.T.....
on progresse...


----------



## lumai (7 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ps: je vois que petit a petit , tout le monde se met au J.B.T.....
> on progresse...



Quand c'est bon, pourquoi s'en priver !?!


----------



## morden (7 Décembre 2005)

je l'ai acheté il y a quelques moi maintenant et je ne m'en lasse pas !! 

tres bon ! 

A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## Burzum (7 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Avril-VII (7 Décembre 2005)

Cet après midi :

Quelques valses et nocturnes de Chopin...
Interprétées par ma Chiwie :love:... (presque comme sur les cd en plus )
:love:
:love:


----------



## Patamach (7 Décembre 2005)

un petit SY pour la soirée


----------



## yvos (7 Décembre 2005)

mmmmmh


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2005)

:rateau::love:  :rateau: :


----------



## Patamach (8 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2005)

ouaip , High Tone c'est bien  

mais là c'est Le tigre avec son Cassavettes  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2005)

... et l'on distille ensuite avec «Telegram Sam»...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2005)

Statik Dancing   






:


----------



## y&b (8 Décembre 2005)

Je viens de réécouter ça, que j'adorais!






Et ben ça a super mal vieilli ... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Et ben ça a super mal vieilli ... :mouais:



Nous pas! Alors....  :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (8 Décembre 2005)

passenger66 a dit:
			
		

> ... et l'on distille ensuite avec «Telegram Sam»...



Superbe cover de TREX 
ToTo avait déjà mal vieilli à l'époque :rateau:


----------



## NED (8 Décembre 2005)

Pauline Croze !!!
*C'est sympatoch*


----------



## teo (8 Décembre 2005)

passenger66 a dit:
			
		

> :rateau::love:  :rateau: :




Normalement j'ai mes places pour leur concert en février ou mars :love:

kikiva ?


Sinon là, pour se réveiller
*Loöq Radio 04/2005 Pt.1* de Jondi & Spesh sur leur page de download.

un set de 75 mn


			
				Loöq Radio 04/2005 Pt.1 a dit:
			
		

> 1. Oxygen Breathing Apparatus - Untitled [CDR]
> 2. Jack Addicts - Stalker [Dirty Blue]
> 3. Stef Vrolijk & 16 Bit Lolitas - Leave Me Cold [Deep]
> 4. Piece Process - United Nations [Shine]
> ...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (8 Décembre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de réécouter ça, que j'adorais!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rhhoo mais nan c'est parce-que t'as pas pris le bon.... essaye celui-là :


----------



## Ti'punch (8 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Mobyduck (8 Décembre 2005)

Aujourd'hui.


----------



## morden (8 Décembre 2005)

hop !! 






A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## purestyle (8 Décembre 2005)




----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (8 Décembre 2005)

Young Marble Giants  http://velopassion.free.fr/lamusique.htm


----------



## y&b (8 Décembre 2005)

Toujours aussi bon 
:love: :style: :love:


----------



## steinway (8 Décembre 2005)

gianna nannini


----------



## bompi (8 Décembre 2005)

mais elle chante/joue quoi cette _signorina_ que tu aimes tant ?


----------



## puregeof (8 Décembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Normalement j'ai mes places pour leur concert en février ou mars :love:
> 
> kikiva ?



Bauhaus tourne ? Je croyais ce groupe mort et enterré depuis 20 ans 
Toute une partie de ma jeunesse :rateau: 
T'y vas où et quand ?


----------



## puregeof (8 Décembre 2005)

Comment résister à ça






Trop beau cet album :love:


----------



## yvos (8 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Pitch/work/fork (8 Décembre 2005)




----------



## ikiki (8 Décembre 2005)

Arf, John Buttler Trio, parce que je m'en lasse pas, découvert y a un an, en session acoustique sur oui-fm... 
:love: :love: 






Et aussi"I Alone" de Live, dont je viens de chopper le clip sur l'itms...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Décembre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Toujours aussi bon
> :love: :style: :love:



mouai...
un peu comme Toto...


----------



## bompi (9 Décembre 2005)

Méchamment, tu veux dire ... Mais bon, chacun son truc et ce soir il y a eu ce bon vieux David Holmes "Let get's killed"





et là c'est un remix de "LFO" par ... LFO





et ça, je trouve que ça a plutôt bien résisté. Mais bon, chacun son truc


----------



## Ti'punch (9 Décembre 2005)

:love:


----------



## richard-deux (9 Décembre 2005)

En ce moment:






:love:


----------



## IceandFire (9 Décembre 2005)

101 :love: DM :love: :love:


----------



## Patamach (9 Décembre 2005)

L'edition Deluxe avec en CD2 qqs inédits, live et demos. Assez interessant et surtout je constate que cet album n'a pas pris une ride.
Je me souviens à l'epoque tout le monde disait SY s'est vendu à une major, la musique va y perdre. Que neni, ils ont toujours maintenu un tres haut niveau d'indépendance et n'ont pas perdu en qualité. Chapeau!


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (9 Décembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> 101 :love: DM :love: :love:



101 :lovealMatiens :love: avec notre héritière


----------



## Patamach (9 Décembre 2005)

Pitch/work/fork a dit:
			
		

> 101 :lovealMatiens :love: avec notre héritière



Il est ou ton joli avatar StarPower ...


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (9 Décembre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Il est ou ton joli avatar StarPower ...



Quel avatar ?


----------



## Patamach (9 Décembre 2005)

Pitch/work/fork a dit:
			
		

> Quel avatar ?



ah non flute je confonds avec Yvos.
Autant pour moi.
:casse:


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (9 Décembre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> ah non flute je confonds avec Yvos.
> Autant pour moi.
> :casse:



C'est insultant comme comparaison musicale


----------



## yvos (9 Décembre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> L'edition Deluxe avec en CD2 qqs inédits, live et demos. Assez interessant et surtout je constate que cet album n'a pas pris une ride.
> Je me souviens à l'epoque tout le monde disait SY s'est vendu à une major, la musique va y perdre. Que neni, ils ont toujours maintenu un tres haut niveau d'indépendance et n'ont pas perdu en qualité. Chapeau!


 
tu nous fais le laius de Philippe Manoeuvre dans son bouquin sur les 100 groupes ou albums qui ont marqué l'histoire du rock?


----------



## IceandFire (9 Décembre 2005)

oué tu parles il a oublié l'essentiel .... : THE SMITHS !!!! pauvre naze ce manoeuvre


----------



## yvos (9 Décembre 2005)

Pitch/work/fork a dit:
			
		

> C'est insultant comme comparaison musicale


 
file écouter Electrelane!


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (9 Décembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> file écouter Electrelane!



nous sommes d'accord pour cela


----------



## rezba (9 Décembre 2005)

At this moment, une subite envie surgie de mon cortex.

Three Days, de Jane's Addiction, sur l'album Ritual de lo Habitual.






"at this moment, you should be with us feeling like we do, like you love to but never will again. I miss you..."


----------



## Patamach (9 Décembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tu nous fais le laius de Philippe Manoeuvre dans son bouquin sur les 100 groupes ou albums qui ont marqué l'histoire du rock?



Je ne supporte pas cette grosse quiche de Manoeuvre.
En tout cas ce qu'il est devenu maintenant.
Juste par curiosité son classement des 100 sort il un peu des sentiers battus habituels Beatles/Stones/Velvet ... ?


----------



## yvos (9 Décembre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Je ne supporte pas cette grosse quiche de Manoeuvre.
> En tout cas ce qu'il est devenu maintenant.
> Juste par curiosité son classement des 100 sort il un peu des sentiers battus habituels Beatles/Stones/Velvet ... ?


 
je sais pas trop, mais j'en doute  , vu le personnage. Mais bon, c'est la période de Noël, faut relancer l'industrie du disque, c'est normal de faire ce genre de bouquins  

j'ai parcouru très vite le truc et la seule chose que j'ai lue est sa page sur Goo, album effectivement très sous-estimé...

_goo goo goo...my friend goo... _


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2005)

Faute de quiche, il demeure certaines galettes...

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## imimi (9 Décembre 2005)

suis en ghrande forme donc :


----------



## morden (9 Décembre 2005)

hop là !!! une periode everlast au boulot !! 






 et 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





A part ça, ça bosse dur !!:hein: !!


----------



## samoussa (9 Décembre 2005)




----------



## samoussa (9 Décembre 2005)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

>


allez je vous aide... souvent nommé comme "pire album de l'histoire du rock"


----------



## IceandFire (9 Décembre 2005)

Dylan


----------



## samoussa (9 Décembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Dylan


Damned...I'm done !  
M'enfin c'était fastoche


----------



## samoussa (9 Décembre 2005)

A l'heure qu'il est (voir plus haut ) Je subis Nolwenn "fucking" Leroy sur T Fucking 1  
On est vraiment bon qu'à bouffer de la merde. Servez m'en 20 kilos !!

Anarchy in Sarkoland !


----------



## AuGie (9 Décembre 2005)

J'ecoute :


----------



## samoussa (9 Décembre 2005)

:mouais:


----------



## bompi (9 Décembre 2005)

Après Solar Quest "Orgship"





Richard Devine "Lipswitch"





Lisa Ekdahl "Sings Salvadore Poe"





et Cabaret Voltaire "Listen Up !"





c'est au tour d'Andrea Bonatta interprétant les dernières pièces pour piano de Ferenc Liszt. C'est très beau.


----------



## Korzibsky (9 Décembre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Je ne supporte pas cette grosse quiche de Manoeuvre.
> En tout cas ce qu'il est devenu maintenant.



Avant c'était pas mieux.


----------



## Korzibsky (9 Décembre 2005)

Manscape (toujours aussi bon) :love:


----------



## bompi (9 Décembre 2005)

souvenirs ...  Pas mal du tout, cet album.


----------



## lumai (9 Décembre 2005)

Ce soir, après les Fatals Picards, Babylon Circus !


----------



## samoussa (9 Décembre 2005)

Lisa Ekdahl "Sings Salvadore Poe"






Y'a bon et y'a celui là aussi


----------



## bompi (9 Décembre 2005)

Finalement, j'enchaîne sur des pièces de Liszt, toujours lui, interprétées par un bon p'tit gars, Stephen Hough (du genre qui n'a pas de problème d'arthrite aux doigts dirait-on  ) et la sublime Rhapsodie Espagnole ... P***n ! Comment faisait-il pour inventer des thèmes pareils.


----------



## bompi (9 Décembre 2005)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Lisa Ekdahl "Sings Salvadore Poe"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



D'ailleurs Peter Nordahl, c'est pas mal, trouvé-je, dans le genre Jazz qui viendrait du froid


----------



## Korzibsky (9 Décembre 2005)

Coil - Love's Secret Domain (LSD ? noon, vous croyez ?)  






bel album, mais une sacrée bande d'allumés quand même


----------



## bompi (10 Décembre 2005)

L'excellent (tout le monde n'est pas de cet avis) "Live 93" de The Orb





et on enchaîne sur Antonio Carlos Jobim "Personalidade" avec entre autres merveilles "Aguas de Março" et une sublime version instrumentale de "Insensatez". Laissez-vous bercer par cette merveilleuse mélancolie ... (soupir) et juste derrière una "Garota de Ipanema" tout aussi instrumentale mais au rythme vif ... Pfff... trop fort ....


----------



## bompi (10 Décembre 2005)

Le hasard (disons l'ordre alphabétique) fait qu'après Jobim vient (dans mon iTunes) "Personne n'est parfait" d'Alain Chamfort.





J'avais été un peu déçu à l'époque et avec cette nouvelle écoute : c'est un disque très bien produit donc qui se patine bien ... Bien sympa avant de se pieuter ...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2005)

...Summer Eyes 






:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (10 Décembre 2005)

Là c'est la decouverte de l'acoustic christmas de Depeche Mode. (1998) :love:


----------



## Burzum (10 Décembre 2005)




----------



## teo (10 Décembre 2005)

passenger66 a dit:
			
		

> ...Summer Eyes
> 
> 
> 
> ...




miam...

Mes voisins me détesteront ce matin, j'ai remis le caisson de basse en mode _normal_ (basse équilibrée) et c'est la madonne qui martèle comme un marteau piqueur, *Hung up*.
So easy honey...

Après je vais me faire un mashup des plus revigorants, plutôt bien foutu, loin d'être récent mais qui fait du bien *Ray of Gob* de _Madonna ft. Sex Pistols_, de chez Go Home Productions, un batard issu d'un gang-bang entre la Ciccone et les Sex-Pistols :love: Pop et punk qui disait que ça passait pas ?

Je me disais d'ailleurs que ça serait bien de créer un fil _mash-up_ mais en même temps je me dis que c'est très limite hors charte malheureusement  la totalité des liens donné foutrait nos Admin dans la mouise... un Modo confirme ?


----------



## bompi (10 Décembre 2005)

L'humble modo que je suis (d'ailleurs pas de cette section des forums) ignore totalement ce qu'est un _mash-up_ ... :rose:


----------



## bompi (10 Décembre 2005)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

>



Ah Autechre !!! Trop bien


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Décembre 2005)

Bon, je decouvre le dernier korn 





Sinon, The soad mania continue


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (10 Décembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> L'humble modo que je suis (d'ailleurs pas de cette section des forums) ignore totalement ce qu'est un _mash-up_ ... :rose:


Quand Benny Hill croise Eminem


----------



## Sim le pirate (10 Décembre 2005)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

>




  :love:


----------



## teo (10 Décembre 2005)

The Young Gods, Division Kent, Magicrays, Neulander :love:


Très suisse cette après-midi. Mais pas que 





Les DK donc en dessous...


Les amateurs de beaux yeux et de belle gueule iront plonger là... pour la version grand écran :love:

inutile de... non, vous avez suivi mon regard


----------



## Freelancer (10 Décembre 2005)

Pitch/work/fork a dit:
			
		

> Quand Benny Hill croise Eminem



Que dire à part que c'est formidable et que cela résume bien à mes yeux l'apport d'Eminen à la musique :love:

ps: Covenant et Apoptygma Berzerk :love:


----------



## kisco (10 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Korzibsky (10 Décembre 2005)

avec tous ces Autechre tout partout :love: :love:  j'ai eu envie d'un peu de







:love: :love: 

puis d'un peu de






:love: 

suvi du LP5






:love: 

VOILÁ ! NA !  

après ce sera sans doute un peu de SPK - Zamia Lehmanni


----------



## imimi (10 Décembre 2005)

Django  :love:


----------



## macmarco (10 Décembre 2005)




----------



## IceandFire (10 Décembre 2005)

c'est quoi ce thème OSX encore Marco ?


----------



## macmarco (10 Décembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi ce thème OSX encore Marco ?




iMagine, sur Ultradesks.com


----------



## steinway (10 Décembre 2005)

zucchero


----------



## House M.D. (10 Décembre 2005)

Trois disques ce soir :

Depeche Mode, Depeche Remixes 04

Depeche Mode, Playing The Angel

Depeche Mode, Violator

Les trois en vinyle, bien sûr


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (10 Décembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Que dire à part que c'est formidable et que cela résume bien à mes yeux l'apport d'Eminen à la musique :love:
> 
> ps: Covenant et Apoptygma Berzerk :love:



Ma mémé a beaucoup aimé  

Covenant & APB


----------



## House M.D. (10 Décembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Les amateurs de beaux yeux et de belle gueule iront plonger là... pour la version grand écran :love:
> 
> inutile de... non, vous avez suivi mon regard




Te fais pas de mal, c'est du retouché


----------



## IceandFire (10 Décembre 2005)

ben c'est raté alors  ...


----------



## macarel (11 Décembre 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Te fais pas de mal, c'est du retouché


Bon, tant pis alors, parce que c'est c'est vrai, ell a des yeux euhhhhh
:love:


----------



## IceandFire (11 Décembre 2005)

hello ! et "bon dimanche!" (© jacques martin) 
ptite question est-ce que qqun a un avis sur le live de belle and sebastian disponible uniquement sur le itms ? merci


----------



## macarel (11 Décembre 2005)

Pour se reposer un peu


----------



## yvos (11 Décembre 2005)

peinard, avec un café..


----------



## Burzum (11 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (11 Décembre 2005)

Pour se mettre en jambe un petit coup de SOAD !


----------



## Patamach (11 Décembre 2005)

Pas mal du tout le dernier Strokes, un peu plus pop que les 2 precedents mais à force d'ecoute ca finit par rentrer dans les cases.
PS: eu en avant 1ere via la maison de prod.


----------



## joeldu18cher (11 Décembre 2005)

dans ma petite rubrique variété de france ... j'en suis à chimène badi, "dis moi que tu m'aimes" et ... j'aimeeeeeee:love:


----------



## Avril-VII (11 Décembre 2005)

BOF - Love Story

:love:


----------



## Freelancer (11 Décembre 2005)

un petit mix de mes derniers ajouts dans iTunes :love:


 Mourn_ Apoptygma_ _Berzerk_    7
 Sunglasses at Night (Radio Edit) _Tiga and Zyntherius_    Sunglasses at Night EP
 The Maker Makes_ Rufus Wainwright_    Brokeback Mountain
 A Love That Will Never Grow Old_ Emmylou Harris_    Brokeback Mountain
 Heartbeat_ Annie_    Anniemal
 Mushaboom_ Feist_ Let It Die

 Jump _Madonna_    Confessions On a Dance Floor
 Mad world_ Gary Jules_    Donnie Darko soundtrack
 My Heart Is An Apple_ Arcade Fire_    The Arcade Fire
 Picturesque_ Bryce Kulak_    Welcome
 Les figures imposées_ Martin Rappeneau_    La moitié des choses
 Couldn't You Tell _B.C. Camplight_    Hide, Run Away
 In a Manner of Speaking _Nouvelle Vague_    Nouvelle Vague
 King of the Mountain_ Kate Bush_ Aerial


----------



## macmarco (11 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Korzibsky (11 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Odelay (11 Décembre 2005)

Mon "Tonight'sTunes" du moment : 

Electronic performers	Air
Ai Du	Ali Farka Toure with Ry Cooder
Come from heaven	Alpha
Sovay	Andrew Bird
First Song	Andrew Bird
Need	   Archive
J'ai abusé du vol astral	Arnaud Le Gouefflec
A Dreuze	Arnaud Le Gouefflec
Dans le delta obscur de beau Danube bleu	Arnaud Le Gouefflec
Inside	Bang Gang
Follow	Bang Gang
In The Morning	Bang Gang
10 Go It Alone	Beck
BIT RATE VARIATIONS IN B-FLAT (Girl)	Beck
Battle	Blur
Ambulance	Blur
Brothers & Sisters	Blur
Surface to Air	The Chemical Brothers
The Awakening Of A Woman (Burnout)	Cinematic Orchestra
Da Funk	Daft Punk
Rock & Roll Suicide	David Bowie
Aisha (Iggy Pop vocals)	Death in Vegas
Dirge  	Death In Vegas
Soul Auctioneer	  Death In Vegas
Death Threat	Death In Vegas
Flying	Death In Vegas
Halo (Goldfrapp Mix)	Depeche Mode
Antonia	Dominique A
Haunted Head	Earthling
Roady	Fat Freddy's Drop
Dry Bones In The Valley 	Gastr Del Sol
Kids With Guns	Gorillaz
White Light	Gorillaz
Neon Forest	Iggy Pop
China Girl	Iggy Pop
Skyscraper 	Kinobe
Slip Into Something...	Kinobe
Grass Roots Horizon	Kinobe
K-I-N-O-B-E Skit/Slip Into Something More Comfortable	Kinobe
Good Evening Mr. Waldheim	Lou Reed
Hung Up (Radio Version)	Madonna
Dissolved Girl	Massive Attack
Naive Song	Mirwais
Miss You	Mirwais
Fin de Siècle	Noir desir
Stormy weather	Pixies
The happening	Pixies
No Child Of Mine	PJ Harvey - Uh Huh Her
Biscuit	Portishead
Cowboys	Portishead
Over	Portishead
It's Bad You Know	R.L. Burnside
Sit Down. Stand Up.	Radiohead
Radiohead-Paranoid Android	Radiohead
The Hush With Texas	    Rae & Christian
Cigarettes and Chocolate Milk	Rufus Wainwright
La Nostalgie Camarade	Serge Gainsbourg
Bad News From The Stars	Serge Gainsbourg
Genius of Love	   Tom Tom Club
Long Way Home	Tom Waits
Wash My Soul	Tricky
Train Round The Bend	    The Velvet Underground
Que sera	Wax Tailor
Where My Heart's At (Featuring The Others)	Wax Tailor
Am I Free	  Wax Tailor
Our Dance (Featuring Charlotte Savary)	Wax Tailor
Walk the Line (Featuring The Others)	   Wax Tailor
A Woman's Voice	Wax Tailor
How I Feel  	Wax Tailor


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Décembre 2005)

The Prodigy - "Their Law" The Singles (1990-2005) - "Firestarter"


----------



## macarel (11 Décembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

>


Comment tu fais pour avoir le fond de iTunes noir? C'est bô


----------



## Ti'punch (11 Décembre 2005)




----------



## macmarco (11 Décembre 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Comment tu fais pour avoir le fond de iTunes noir? C'est bô




Avec le thème iMagine disponible sur ultradesks.com


----------



## bompi (11 Décembre 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Pour se reposer un peu



Quel choix ! Respect !


----------



## Freelancer (12 Décembre 2005)

En boucle depuis hier soir, Rufus Wainwright et Ben Folds en concert, avec la reprise de de Careless Whisper (de Wham). Juste deux voix, un piano et un peu d'humour aussi, et le morceau prend une dimension insoupçonnée :love: :love: :love:


----------



## MrStone (12 Décembre 2005)

:love:


----------



## teo (12 Décembre 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Te fais pas de mal, c'est du retouché



t'as pas suivi mon regard comme il faut...


Je matais la barbe de bozyeux


----------



## House M.D. (12 Décembre 2005)

Aujourd'hui, changement de tempo, il n'y en a pas beaucoup qui suivront :

Retour de ma belle à l'électro j-pop, j'ai nommé Ayumi Hamasaki


----------



## teo (12 Décembre 2005)

hier soir en remontant ma rue, j'écoutais mon popod et malgré le fait que j'avais passé une excellente soirée, une voix désarmante me terrassait

*Rue de Ménilmontant*, Camille sur _Le Fil_


			
				Rue de Ménilmontant a dit:
			
		

> Je rêve à toi
> A mes heures perdues
> Hélas à ma porte
> Ce matin la rue est morte
> ...


----------



## chokobelle (12 Décembre 2005)




----------



## samoussa (12 Décembre 2005)




----------



## macarel (12 Décembre 2005)

Un peu de douceur dans ce monde de brutes Je précise, je sortais d'une réunion on va dire "houleuse" sur les conditions de travail


----------



## imimi (12 Décembre 2005)




----------



## toys (12 Décembre 2005)

T Raumschmiere on bon mélange de tout du rock a l'électro et hip hop.
si il y a un album a découvrir en ce moment s'est sa http://t.raumschmiere.com/


----------



## Ti'punch (12 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Burzum (12 Décembre 2005)




----------



## KARL40 (12 Décembre 2005)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

>



Ne serait-ce que pour sa guitare, ce mec mérite toute notre admiration


----------



## maiwen (12 Décembre 2005)

:love:


----------



## Stargazer (12 Décembre 2005)

Même chose qu'au dessus !    :love:


----------



## maiwen (12 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Même chose qu'au dessus !    :love:


oui j'ai vu ça juste après  

j'adore


----------



## IceandFire (12 Décembre 2005)

itunes m'a eu 




 :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Même chose qu'au dessus !    :love:




Pareil...


----------



## toys (13 Décembre 2005)

3 heure de comptine de merde pour en faire une compile.vive le midi


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2005)

....avant d'aller chez le dentiste


----------



## Luc G (13 Décembre 2005)

De la musique traditionnelle du Sierra Leone, merci Ocora


----------



## IceandFire (13 Décembre 2005)




----------



## teo (13 Décembre 2005)

_Avinash_'s (Personal Radio) sur last.fm
*Drain you* de Nirvana sur _Nevermind_

Je découvre sa radio, c'est un de mes voisins, pas loin devant Purestyle et Freelancer ;-)


----------



## toys (13 Décembre 2005)

blacalisious


----------



## morden (13 Décembre 2005)

hop je vais pas reposter l'image (je croi l'avoir deja mise ) 

"Live at Shepherd's Bush Empire" de bjork

histoire de me detendre un peu pendant ma redaction ! 

A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Décembre 2005)

Aujourd'hui.


----------



## jphg (13 Décembre 2005)

Could it be magic
par






"Baby take me, high upon the hillside
high up where the stallion meets the suuuuuuun !!!

I could love you, build my world around you, 
Never leave you 'til my life is done."

etc

et tout part en feu d'artifice dans les étoiles.

"could it be magic, come on come on !"


----------



## WebOliver (13 Décembre 2005)

Définitivement Katie Melua. Oui.






PS: j'ai deux billets pour son concert du 25 février à Lausanne.  J'offre une place au premier ou la première à s'annoncer par MP. ​


----------



## Freelancer (13 Décembre 2005)

Une petite playlist composée de reprises pour cette fin d'aprèm :love:


Careless Whisper *Ben Folds and Rufus Wainwright *Wolf Trap 6-29-04
Brazil *Arcade Fire* Rebellion (Lies) - Single
Dis, quand reviendras-tu? *Bénabar *Live au Grand Rex
Falling In Love Again *Bryan Ferry *As Time Goes By
Walk On By *Cindy Lauper* At Last
You Only Live Twice (Live from Norway) *Coldplay *Don't Panic
Let's Go Out Tonight *Craig Armstrong* The Space Between Us
God Only Knows _*David Bowie *_Tonight
There Is a Light That Never Goes Out _*The Divine Comedy*_ The Smiths Is Dead
Poupée De Cire, Poupée De Son *Dubstar *A Song For Eurotrash
Crickets Sing for Anamaria _*Emma Bunton*_ Free Me
Goodbye Yellow Brick Road *Faultline & Keane* Help: A Day In the Life
We Have All The Time In The World _*Iggy Pop*_ Shaken And Stirred
Turning Japanese _*Liz Phair *_Supernova
Can't Take My Eyes Off Of You *Muse *Paris Dernière
You Only Live Twice _*Natacha Atlas *_Best Of Natacha Atlas
Behind The Wheel _*Playgroup *_DJ-Kicks - EP
Moonraker _*Shara Nelson *_Shaken And Stirred
How Insensitive _*Sinéad O'Connor *_Am I Not Your Girl?
I Say a Little Prayer (Live 1995@Glastonbury Festival) *Gene *To See the Lights


----------



## steinway (13 Décembre 2005)

pas mal


----------



## Dark-Tintin (13 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

>



ca bôôôô :bebe:


----------



## morden (13 Décembre 2005)

hop une petite periode tryo 






  et sans oublié 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## jphg (13 Décembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Une petite playlist composée de reprises pour cette fin d'aprèm



j'aime, merci  

ici






et maintenant















sur playliste :
L'aigle noir  -  Barbara
Theme One  -  George Martin 
A song for Europe  -  Roxy Music
Could It Be Magic  -  Barry Manilow
Le grand cirque de la lune  -  Ame Son
White Rabbit   -  Jefferson Airplane
Amsterdam  -  Jacques Brel
Digeridoo  -  Aphex Twin
I Saw Drones  -  Boards Of Canada
Bocuma  -  Boards Of Canada/
Roygbiv  -  Boards Of Canada/
Emmenez-Moi  -  Charles Aznavour 
Metal Fingers in my Body  -  Add N To (X)
Fight in Flight  -  Barbarella
America  -  M83
The Sailor in Love with the Sea (Gary Numan)  -  The 6ths
Pinball Wizard  -  The Who
Dans les yeux d'Emilie  -  Joe Dassin


----------



## teo (13 Décembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Time goes by so slowly[/IMG]
> 
> :mouais: j'hésite entre :love: et





moi j'hésite entre   et :mouais: et un tout petit :love:

passque là elle s'est pas foulée, elle nous a fait un truc super calibré discothèque, elle savait que ses différents publics la suivrait de suite. Fastoche. Juste honnête. Y'a plus qu'à attendre le prochain pour se régaler...

A l'instant *Come with us* des Chemical Brothers sur _Come with us_

et maintenant un _Essential Mix Live - BBC One_: *Carl Cox @ Sensation*

Après y'aura Chumbawamba avec *William Francis* sur _A singsong and a scrap_, leur album de chanson anti guerre.
Ce groupe est vital, il faut l'écouter, acheter ses disques pour vous et vos cousins-es/frères/soeurs/parents/amies pour Noël ... leurs textes sont puissants... allez répandez la bonne parole :love:


----------



## joubichou (13 Décembre 2005)

TELEPHONE a fond puis mon epouse cherie eteint mon macounet quand je dors


----------



## Burzum (13 Décembre 2005)




----------



## IceandFire (13 Décembre 2005)

hey burzum ya olivia sur canal tout de suite en clair


----------



## macmarco (13 Décembre 2005)




----------



## jphg (13 Décembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> /QUOTE]
> 
> cute cette interface, c quoi ?


----------



## Burzum (13 Décembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> hey burzum ya olivia sur canal tout de suite en clair



Je ne l'ai pas raté ! Elle a l'air de se donner pas mal sur scène... vivement un passage à Caen ou à Rouen...

Merci pour l'info.

@+












et of course :


----------



## yvos (13 Décembre 2005)

Experience


----------



## macmarco (13 Décembre 2005)

jphg a dit:
			
		

> cute cette interface, c quoi ?





C'est le thème iMagine, sur ultradesks.com


----------



## Burzum (13 Décembre 2005)

ça faisait longtemps :


----------



## IceandFire (13 Décembre 2005)

elle passe a rouen enfn à sotteville dans une très belle salle le trianon transatlantique & a caen au BBc café en janvier je crois


----------



## macarel (14 Décembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> C'est le thème iMagine, sur ultradesks.com


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2005)

et un pti coup de New York, New York pour bien booster la journée...


----------



## macarel (14 Décembre 2005)

passenger66 a dit:
			
		

> et un pti coup de New York, New York pour bien booster la journée...


Pas mal Hagen, tu connais son faux "mari", Herman BROOD?
Il a fait de tout, du Blues (il y a longtemps), avec Cuby and the blizzards, et puis avec son propre groupe Wild romance. Faut amer le blues et le rock, mais c'est du bon


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2005)

Vous avez téléchargé le morceau gratuit de cette semaine  sur l'ITMS ?
Je trouve ça pas mal


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal Hagen, tu connais son faux "mari", Herman BROOD?
> Il a fait de tout, du Blues (il y a longtemps), avec Cuby and the blizzards, et puis avec son propre groupe Wild romance. Faut amer le blues et le rock, mais c'est du bon



Me souviens plus de H. Brood & Wild Romance, mais c'est vrai qu'il a une chtron très..... Rock'n'Roll!   





Là pour le moment c'est un classique... 






:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Ti'punch (14 Décembre 2005)

-M- 

En Tête à Tête

 :love:


----------



## macarel (14 Décembre 2005)

passenger66 a dit:
			
		

> Me souviens plus de H. Brood & Wild Romance, mais c'est vrai qu'il a une chtron très..... Rock'n'Roll!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IceandFire (14 Décembre 2005)

cock Robin Best of :love:  Fab


----------



## sofiping (14 Décembre 2005)

Gorillaz le dernier .... première ecoute ... même esprit "mozaic eklectic" je crois que je vais aimer !!!


----------



## teo (14 Décembre 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Gorillaz le dernier .... première ecoute ... même esprit "mozaic eklectic" je crois que je vais aimer !!!



Lu un court article hier soir dans un des derniers New Yorker. A lire peut-être en ligne ? C'est marrant les avis de ce pilier de la presse us, un brin décalé 


De mon côté
*World Full Of Nothing* et *But Not Tonight (Extended Remix)* de  Depeche Mode sur _Black Celebration_

Voilà, tout va bien. J'ai enfin acheté la semaine dernière les CD de *Black Celebration* et *Violator* qui manquaient à l'intégrale. J'avais perdu la K7 du premier depuis trop longtemps et jamais eu le deuxième.

Je respire, toutes ces années sans, ça devait me déséquilibrer je pense


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Décembre 2005)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

>




Pas green...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2005)

Allez, un apm reprises avec le Luka de Suzanne Vega revu par les Lemonheads   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2005)

Une bonne reprise du Sweet Jane de M. Lou Reed par les Cowboy Junkies


----------



## WebOliver (14 Décembre 2005)

passenger66 a dit:
			
		

>



rezba?


----------



## teo (14 Décembre 2005)

_Essential mix Live BBC One_ Sasha *Live @ Twilo*

marrant, là c'est un passage presque dub des plus cools...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2005)

....et la   s u p e r b e    version d'amsterdam par Bowie :love: :love: :love:


----------



## IceandFire (14 Décembre 2005)

Midnight Oil :love: .... Vive l'australie comme ça... !!!! :king:  :love:
Blue Sky mine....


----------



## jphg (14 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Freelancer (14 Décembre 2005)

Une petite play-list de Noël :love:

Let It Snow, Let It Snow, Let It Snow    *Michael Bublé*
Spotlight On Christmas    _*Rufus Wainwright*_
Happy Christmas (War is Over)    _*John Lennon*_
All I Want For Christmas Is You    _*Mariah Carey*_
Christmas Is All Around    _*Billy Mack*_
Winter Wonderland    _*Aretha Franklin*_
What Do The Lonely Do At Christmas    _*The Emotions*_
Happy Christmas, War Is Over    _*George and Anthony*_
Little Drummer Girl    _*Alicia Keys*_
I Saw Mama Kissing Santa Claus    _*Reba McEntire*_
Christmas Time is Here    _*Diana Krall*_
Last Christmas [Studio Version]    _*Jimmy Eat World*_
One Little Christmas Tree    _*Stevie Wonder*_
Have Yourself A Merry Little Christmas    _*Diana Krall*_

ps: je sais, y'a quelques daubes, mais je m'en tape, j'aime ça


----------



## macarel (14 Décembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Une petite play-list de Noël :love:
> 
> Let It Snow, Let It Snow, Let It Snow    *Michael Bublé*
> Spotlight On Christmas    _*Rufus Wainwright*_
> ...



Je rajoute "Christmas was a friend of mine" (by Fay Lovsky)
:love:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Décembre 2005)

System of a down - Lost in hollywood


I'll wait here,
You're crazy,
Those vicious streets are filled with strays,
You should have never gone to Hollywood.

They find you,
Two time you,
Say you're the best they've ever seen,
You should have never trusted Hollywood.

I wrote you,
And told you,
You were the biggest fish out here,
You should have never gone to Hollywood.

They take you,
And make you,
They look at you in disgusting ways,
You should have never trusted Hollywood.

[Daron moans now]

I was standing on the wall,
Feeling ten feet tall,
All you maggots smoking fags on Santa Monica Boulevard,
This is my front page,
This is my new age,
All you bitches put your hands in the air and wave them like you just don't care.

All you maggots smoking fags out there on Sunset Boulevard.

All you bitches put your hands in the air and wave them like you just don't care.

Phony people come to play,
Look at all of them beg to stay,
Phony people come to pray.

[The lines in the letter said "We have gone to Hackensack"]


Phony people come to pray.

All you maggots smoking fags on Santa Monica Boulevard,
All you maggots smoking fags out there on Sunset Boulevard.

All you maggots smoking fags out there on Hollywood Boulevard.

You should have never trusted Hollywood.
You should have never gone to Hollywood.

All you bitches put your hands in the air and wave them like you just don't care.

You should have never trusted Hollywood.








System of a down - Lonely day

Such a lonely day
And it?s mine
The most loneliest day of my life

Such a lonely day
Should be banned
It?s a day that I can't stand

The most loneliest day of my life
The most loneliest day of my life

Such a lonely day
Shouldn?t exist
It's a day that I?ll never miss

Such a lonely day
And it?s mine
The most loneliest day of my life

And if you go,
I wanna go with you
And if you die,
I wanna die with you
Take your hand and walk away

The most loneliest day of my life
The most loneliest day of my life
The most loneliest day of my life

Such a lonely day
And it?s mine
It?s a day I?m glad I survived


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2005)

Super green !


----------



## IceandFire (14 Décembre 2005)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Décembre 2005)

Un mois de PERSONAL RADIO offert par Last FM... Sont gentils... :love:


----------



## rezba (14 Décembre 2005)

Six Days (remix)
DJ Shadow ft Mos Def.

Quelle classe ! :love:


----------



## bompi (14 Décembre 2005)

Je n'aurais jamais cru en arriver là mais en ce moment c'est :





Et en plus j'aime ça  (euh ... pas trop les voix des pouf' mais la musique façon SuperMoquette ... euh ... Giorgio Moroder voulais-je dire   )


----------



## teo (14 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Un mois de PERSONAL RADIO offert par Last FM... Sont gentils... :love:



bienvenue au club !   

Une série dance assez mainstream.



*Da Hype (Robert Smith Vocal Mix)* de Junior Jack sur _Single_ Robert Smith est parfait, égal à lui-même, sa voix est toujours aussi.. ah...  c'est pas _Pornography_ mais sacrément plus jouasse  

*Four to the floor (Remix)* de Starsailor sur _Single_
Le remix n'a vraiment rien à voir avec l'original. Burps. Pardon.

*Shiny disco balls feat. Jessica Eve (Choo Choo Mix)* de Who Da Funk sur _Single_
Sans rigoler, ça me rappelle une nuit avec P. au Maxximum de... Palavas les Flots, cet automne... Grave fun, graves basses, la nuit était à nous :love: Bon on avait pas bu que la minérale 

*Hung-up* de Madonna sur _Confessions on a dance-floor_

*La Luna (Tom D Remix)* de Dr. Kucho & Wally Lopez sur _Single_
*Sunny side up* de Edouard de Tricasse & Silver sur _Scream vol. 5_
_Club Babylon, Freelancer ?_

*Ooh La La* de Goldfrapp sur _Supernature_
*On The Radio* de Jay-Jay Johanson	sur _Antenna_

Allez Bompi, je me rajoute aussi *Supernature* pour te soutenir... c'est dans les vieilles soupières qu'on mange les meilleurs soupes :love:


----------



## sofiping (14 Décembre 2005)

un peu pop ... est ce que je survivrai ... oui


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (15 Décembre 2005)

Pas vraiment envie d'atterrir ce matin..... :sleep:


----------



## House M.D. (15 Décembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Midnight Oil :love: .... Vive l'australie comme ça... !!!! :king:  :love:
> Blue Sky mine....


Raaaah... I love them :love: :love: :love:


----------



## teo (15 Décembre 2005)

Ce morceau est vraiment toujours aussi lancinant et sexuellement chargé. Bien avant Lili Louis... même veine 

*Love on the beat* de Serge Gainsbourg sur _Love on the beat_

Qui se souvient de la première diffusion du morceau avec Bambou ?  







juste après iT me met *Requiem pour un con*, la reprise de Gainsbourg par The Young Gods sur leur compilation _XX Years 1985-2005_


----------



## House M.D. (15 Décembre 2005)

Mmmm... va falloir que j'aille faire un tour dans ta collection Teo


----------



## Patamach (15 Décembre 2005)

Discord de *Ryuichi Sakamoto *






In C de* Terry Riley







*


----------



## House M.D. (15 Décembre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Discord de *Ryuichi Sakamoto *


----------



## teo (15 Décembre 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Mmmm... va falloir que j'aille faire un tour dans ta collection Teo



va déjà faire un tour sur mon profil last.fm... ça te donnera des idées et tu devrais pouvoir profiter de ma _profile ou personal radio_...
Ma discothèque comporte ce matin 11'916 morceaux. _It's non sense _ 

Là c'est *Freeek! '04* de George Michael sur _Patience_



			
				George Michael a dit:
			
		

> Freeek! 04 Lyrics
> 
> You got yourself some action
> Said you got yourself a body
> ...


----------



## House M.D. (15 Décembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Ma discothèque comporte ce matin 11'916 morceaux.


 
Arg, il m'a battu ! :affraid:

9764 en ce moment...


----------



## bompi (15 Décembre 2005)

P'tits joueurs, va : un peu plus de 25000 morceaux dans ma discothèque. J'ai passé du temps à ripper tout ça (bompi the ripper   )


----------



## House M.D. (15 Décembre 2005)

:affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Burzum (15 Décembre 2005)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Pas green...




un peu d'ouverture musicale sans préjugé ne fait pas de mal..........


----------



## kisco (15 Décembre 2005)

Charlotte parfois - Pour tes fesses :love:


----------



## Patamach (15 Décembre 2005)

J'adore la pochette
et l'album


----------



## teo (15 Décembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> P'tits joueurs, va : un peu plus de 25000 morceaux dans ma discothèque. J'ai passé du temps à ripper tout ça (bompi the ripper   )




En définitive le pb c'est toujours le temps... le temps d'écouter, le temps de ripper... ça va avec le morceau qui suit:

Morceau 10 ans d'âge ou pas loin, son acide, calibré puissant, la voix impérative, ça monte tout en retenue et ça balaie tout une fois parti vers la 3e minute, avec débauche de strobes et de basses. Un pur ******* de chaque sens (WebO, j'édite avant même de poster, là...). 





			
				Le flacon a dit:
			
		

> Pop !



*It's our future (Carl Cox ultimate mix)* de AWeX _(Adler-Wedel-eXperimental)_ sur _It's our future (Single)_






Qui va à la Boule Noire samedi soir ?  

_Freelancer ?_


----------



## bompi (15 Décembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> En définitive le pb c'est toujours le temps... le temps d'écouter, le temps de ripper... ça va avec le morceau qui suit:
> 
> Morceau 10 ans d'âge ou pas loin, son acide, calibré puissant, la voix impérative, ça monte tout en retenue et ça balaie tout une fois parti vers la 3e minute, avec débauche de strobes et de basses. Un pur ******* de chaque sens (WebO, j'édite avant même de poster, là...).
> 
> ...



- ripper m'a pris du temps car je m'y suis pris en trois fois (mp3 sur un PC minable puis aac 128 sur un iBook puis aac 160 sur un PB 1,67 GHz)
- les disques classique c'est bien gavant (tout le clavecin de François Couperin et de Louis Couperin : j'en ai encore les doigts endoloris ...)
- mais grâce à un chouette PB, ça rippe vite et bien ...
- la musique c'est le truc qui me quitte jamais, alors quelques milliers c'est bien peu finalement.
- cékoidonc la Boule Noire ?

Allez, rayon vieillerie, j'ai un jour réussi à trouver une petite compilation d'un groupe (mancunien ?) que j'aimais bien : The Passage. C'était rock mais assez différent, quand même





PS : Patamach, je ne peux te bouler pour l'instant mais le coeur y est (Sakamoto, Riley ... yummy !)


----------



## Freelancer (15 Décembre 2005)

It's all about love today :love:


 The Look Of Love   *Dusty Springfield*
 A Sunday Kind of Love   * Etta James*
 Careless Love   * Madeleine Peyroux*
 Crown of Love  *  Arcade Fire*
 Dedicated to the One I Love    _*The Mamas & The Papas*_
 Fall in Love With Me    _*Angelo Badalamenti and Tim Booth*_
 So In Love    _*Dinah Washington*_
 I Love Paris  _*  Les Negresses Vertes*_
 From Russia With Love    _*Matt Monro*_
 I Want To Be Loved By You    _*Sinéad O'Connor*_
 The Trouble with Love Is   * Kelly Clarkson*
 The One You Love   _* Rufus Wainwright*_
 A Love That Will Never Grow Old  _*  Emmylou Harris*_
 I'm In The Mood For Love  _*  Bryan Ferry*_
 If You Don't Love Me  _*  Prefab Sprout*_
 Love Me or Leave Me  *  Nina Simone*
 Love Is a Stranger    _*Eurythmics*_
 Jump [For My Love]    _*The Pointer Sisters*_
 Whatever Happens, I Love You    _*Morrissey*_
 You're Just In Love (From 'Call Me Madam')    _*Ewan McGregor and Jane Horrocks*_



			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> Qui va à la Boule Noire samedi soir ?
> 
> _Freelancer ?_


:rose:


----------



## Ti'punch (15 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Patamach (15 Décembre 2005)

Un peu de pop, ca ne peut pas faire de mal  ...






Edit: il y a une chanson magnifique sur cet album "All my little words" que je suis sur d'avoir déjà entendu dans un film ... mais lequel ... impossible de m'en rappeler et ca m'ennnnnnnerve.
Any idea?


----------



## teo (15 Décembre 2005)

La Boule Noire, c'est une petite boite à Paris et y'a une soirée otra-otra samedi soir. _Google can help you if you dare _


Là un mix en streaming sur le site du Cox, ça va. Pas terrible :rateau: ça me donne moyen envie d'aller y boire une bière.


----------



## morden (15 Décembre 2005)

hop ! une fin de journé à la fois energique et cool 






A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## Dory (15 Décembre 2005)




----------



## jphg (15 Décembre 2005)

puis All roads lead to Rome sur


----------



## Dark-Tintin (15 Décembre 2005)

:d :d :d


----------



## House M.D. (15 Décembre 2005)

Ce soir, les premiers Madonna...


----------



## KARL40 (15 Décembre 2005)

Le dernier volume en date des Desert Sessions (avec PJ HARVEY :love: )


----------



## Dory (15 Décembre 2005)




----------



## samoussa (15 Décembre 2005)




----------



## yvos (15 Décembre 2005)

_I've seeeeeen a greeeeeeen light_


----------



## teo (16 Décembre 2005)

> Let&#8217;s have a black celebration
> Black celebration
> Tonight
> 
> ...




Je pourrais écouter ce morceau en boucle. Ce que je fais d'ailleurs.


----------



## Freelancer (16 Décembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je pourrais écouter ce morceau en boucle. Ce que je fais d'ailleurs.



Dans ces moments là, je me réfugie dans de la musique "mielleuse" comme dit Alèm en plaisantant (enfin, j'espère qu'il plaisantait  ). Bacharach, Cole Porter... 



> When the only one you wanted wants another,
> What's the use of swank and cash in a bank galore?
> Why, even the janitor's wife
> Has a perfectly good love life,
> ...


----------



## Stargazer (16 Décembre 2005)

Là c'est une petite berceuse avant d'aller se coucher ... Ba Ba Ti Ki Di Do de Sigur Ros :love:


----------



## FANREM (16 Décembre 2005)

L'album de la semaine : Nine Black Alps
ou le retour du grunge


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2005)

Vous vous souenez de Corbier du club dorothé ?
Il n'est plus roux !!! :rateau:
Et bon, je sait pas ce que vous en pensez, mais je trouve ses chansons bizares...
(extraits sur son site http://www.francoiscorbier.com)


----------



## macarel (16 Décembre 2005)

Pour un samedi matin serein et nostalgique:rose:


----------



## purestyle (16 Décembre 2005)




----------



## supermoquette (16 Décembre 2005)

je viens d'écouter Faith


----------



## G2LOQ (16 Décembre 2005)

Torch the moon de *the whitlams* pas très connu mais c&#8217;est excellent.


----------



## teo (16 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je viens d'écouter Faith




Pour ce qu'il en reste, faut surtout pas que je m'y mette 



_The head on the door_ ce serait plus approprié ces jours-ci...

là, c'est doux et sucré.
*Ode to a forgetful mind (The more than words mix)* de P.M. Dawn sur _Of the heart, of the soul, and of the cross -  The utopian experience_


----------



## supermoquette (16 Décembre 2005)

Là ? INXS


----------



## purestyle (16 Décembre 2005)

hop, on passe à la suite et surtout on s'arrête là (1980-1986)


----------



## IceandFire (16 Décembre 2005)

que du bon sur cette page


----------



## teo (16 Décembre 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> hop, on passe à la suite et surtout on s'arrête là (1980-1986)




kiss me kiss me kiss me c'était 1987


----------



## macinside (16 Décembre 2005)

bande son local


----------



## macarel (16 Décembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Merde  :afraid: qu'est ce que je fous au boulot un samedi matin moi ?  :rateau:


C'est à toi de voir


----------



## macarel (16 Décembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Macarel Bellivaux ???????


non, non, entomologiste


----------



## teo (16 Décembre 2005)

Dionysos depuis ce matin avec _Haïku_ et le EP _The sun is blue like the eggs in winter_

et après, un vieux camarade de route, le _10 Years History Sampler_ du label genevois Noise Product.



			
				Tracklisting a dit:
			
		

> Artmode
> Bingo Bill Orchestra
> Burning Chrome
> De Puta Madre
> ...


----------



## IceandFire (16 Décembre 2005)

Recent Tracks

1	
Morrissey - Suedehead
16:16, 16 December 2005
2	
Morrissey - Late Night, Maudlin Street
16:08, 16 December 2005
3	
Morrissey - Angel, Angel, Down We Go Together
16:07, 16 December 2005
4	
Morrissey - Bengali in Platforms
16:03, 16 December 2005
5	
Morrissey - Everyday Is Like Sunday
15:59, 16 December 2005
6	
Morrissey - Little Man, What Now?
15:57, 16 December 2005
7	
Morrissey - Alsatian Cousin
15:54, 16 December 2005
8	
Midnight Oil - King of the Mountain
15:48, 16 December 2005
9	
Midnight Oil - Forgotten Years
15:44, 16 December 2005
10	
Midnight Oil - Blue Sky Mine


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Décembre 2005)

Je met les miens...


----------



## NED (16 Décembre 2005)

Ho la la, y'a peut-être des gens qui se sont déjà exprimé sur cette nouveauté mais alors :
CAMILLE !!!
ca déchire bien!


----------



## IceandFire (16 Décembre 2005)

Fab ! une réponse, un état d'esprit à propos de camille ?


----------



## IceandFire (16 Décembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

>








héhéhéhé  je pense que tu vas dire la même chose non ?


----------



## Stargazer (16 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pour se mettre en jambe un petit coup de SOAD !




Bon bah c'est encore lui là !   :love:


----------



## Korzibsky (16 Décembre 2005)




----------



## teo (16 Décembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Fab ! une réponse, un état d'esprit à propos de camille ?




Merci de vous abstenir, merci.

Vous allez pas recommencer avec les Camille, Nouvelle Vague, Daho et consort... (tu sais, NED la nouveauté Camille ici ne l'est plus vraiment...)

Certains aiment, d'autres non. Pas pour ça que c'est la peine de verser du fumier sur les uns ou les autres. J'aurai aussi plein de mal à dire aussi. Parfois.


----------



## IceandFire (16 Décembre 2005)

eh teo c'est de l'humour hein  c'est surtout le smiley de Fab qui me fait bien marrer, et c'est pas souvent en ce moment  that's all


----------



## macmarco (17 Décembre 2005)




----------



## teo (17 Décembre 2005)

Je préfère dire directement ce que je pense que me prendre la tête à lire 3 pages de commentaires désobligeants  et puis l'humour... tout dépend du moment... et en ce moment j'ai du mal à encaisser certaines vannes 

surtout sur un sujet commencé il y a plus d'un an 

Allez... pour nous remettre, un grand classique que iTunes me ressort
Wham_!_ avec *Wake me up before you go-go* sur _The final_ :rose: 

Terrible y'a pas à dire


----------



## IceandFire (17 Décembre 2005)

terrible ! c'est exactement ce que s'est dis Morrissey en entendant ce titre juste apres l'annonce d'un effroyable fait divers à Manchester dans les années 80... il mettait en avant le fait qu'a la radio, ils n'écoutaient pas les infos avant de passer les disques...


----------



## teo (17 Décembre 2005)

arff... sur qu'en plus l'époque on entendait que ça



Allez pour bien commencer la nuit 
*Bella Ciao* de Chumbawamba sur _A singsong and a scrap_
>>>>>>>>>>>>> Achetez cet album pour vos amis/vos parents/tout le monde

et ensuite, c'est parti pour une heure avec
Mix *Loöq Radio 08/2005* de _Jondi & Spesh_ sur leur page de download

Peut-être pas aussi bon que ce que j'ai entendu hier soir vers Magenta mais ça tape bien 



_[Edit: enrichissement graphique]_


----------



## IceandFire (17 Décembre 2005)

Chumbawamba, ont fait une bien belle reprise des Smiths  bigmouth strikes again il me semble sur l'album shhh


----------



## teo (17 Décembre 2005)

Exact... mais tout leurs albums sont biens. Certains mieux que d'autres, bien sur...

En concert ils sont vraiment cools


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Décembre 2005)

*Orbital - Blue Album*
Dernière (ultime ?) production de ce groupe incontournable dans l'univers de la musique électronique. 
Le premier morceau "Transient" est à tomber par terre tellement c'est bon. Une pure jouissance pour les oreilles.




:rose:


----------



## teo (17 Décembre 2005)

Orbital

à l'époque je les copiais sur K7 à la discothèque municipale :love:



allez la suite...
Loöq Radio 09/2005 // Loöq Radio 10/2005 // Loöq Radio 11/2005 pour bien continuer une nuit électronique


----------



## puregeof (17 Décembre 2005)

On nage en pleine jeunesse ici  
Pour nous tirer vers notre merveilleux millénaire sans renier nos racines, le remix d'Enjoy the Silence de Depeche Mode par Timo Maas






Yeah


----------



## teo (17 Décembre 2005)

tu sais comment me mettre de bonne humeur toi 

J'ai le Personal Jesus (François K's Pump mix) qui tourne sur mon popod en ballade...

Toujours J&S là


----------



## puregeof (17 Décembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> tu sais comment me mettre de bonne humeur toi
> 
> J'ai le Personal Jesus (François K's Pump mix) qui tourne sur mon popod en ballade...



Excellent :love:


----------



## IceandFire (17 Décembre 2005)

rien de vaut les originaux de DM  :love: .... à la limite je préfère une bonne "cover" différente, style personal jesus...


----------



## Burzum (17 Décembre 2005)




----------



## alèm (17 Décembre 2005)

_le samedi matin, alèm avant d'aller au boulot, bin, c'est ça :

 M'sieur Olivier de Menilmontant !_


----------



## teo (17 Décembre 2005)

je suis touché.:rose: 
Je connais pas le morceau mais je vais me renseigner 


plus terre à terre, je termine les restes de ma nuit électronique, tjs avec J&S


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Décembre 2005)

Là je m'écoute "We are the ruffest" du best of de Prodigy


----------



## puregeof (17 Décembre 2005)

C'est léger et ça me met à chaque fois de bonne humeur


----------



## Freelancer (17 Décembre 2005)

Quelques Mash-ups pour commencer la journée. C'est du lourd, du gros tube qui passe en boucle sur mtv, mais bon :love: quand même


Yeah! A Woman    *Usher vs Kylie Minogue*
Sexual High    *Radiohead vs Marvin Gaye*
Satisfaction vs In Da Club    _*Benny Benassi vs. 50 Cent*_
Slow My Bitch Up    _*Kylie Minogue vs The Prodigy*_
Blue Monday vs Don't Go    _*New Order vs Yazoo*_
Can't Get You To Shut Up    _*The Black Eyed Peas vs Kylie Minogue*_
Crazy Step On Love    _*Beyonce Vs. The Happy Mondays*_
Ray Of Gob    _*Madonna vs Sex Pistols*_
Closer In Da Club   _* Nine Inch Nails vs 50 Cent*_


----------



## molgow (17 Décembre 2005)

Aujourd'hui je suis dans un trip musique-nostalgie... 
Je viens de ******* une compil des années 70 et une des années 80...
au programme Plastic Bertrand et ça plane pour moi  ou l'extraordinaire Stéphanie de Monaco avec Ouragan :rateau:


----------



## Freelancer (17 Décembre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui je suis dans un trip musique-nostalgie...
> Je viens de ******* une compil des années 70 et une des années 80...
> au programme Plastic Bertrand et ça plane pour moi  ou l'extraordinaire Stéphanie de Monaco avec Ouragan :rateau:



Je trouve que tu as un courage extraordinaire d'oser en parler en public.   :love:


----------



## macarel (17 Décembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve que tu as un courage extraordinaire d'oser en parler en public.   :love:


Hmm, si on va par là, "Benny Benassi" et "Beyonce" ce n'est pas vraiment mieux que Stéphanie de Monaco (aie, déjà que j'ai mal de tronche):mouais: :mouais:


----------



## Freelancer (17 Décembre 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Hmm, si on va par là, "Benny Benassi" et "Beyonce" ce n'est pas vraiment mieux que Stéphanie de Monaco (aie, déjà que j'ai mal de tronche):mouais: :mouais:



Je plaisantais  Tu n'as pas vu les smileys à la fin de ma phrase? J'imagine que tu as désactivé l'affichage des images dans ton navigateur internet...


----------



## gKatarn (17 Décembre 2005)

Moto&#776;rhead - The Best Of, double CD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









---
Désolé :rose:


----------



## macarel (17 Décembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Je plaisantais  Tu n'as pas vu les smileys à la fin de ma phrase? J'imagine que tu as désactivé l'affichage des images dans ton navigateur internet...


si, si, moi aussi je plaisante, puis, c'est vraie que je préfère Beyonce à Stéphanie, à condition qu'elle ne chante pas


----------



## Freelancer (17 Décembre 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> si, si, moi aussi je plaisante, puis, c'est vraie que je préfère Beyonce à Stéphanie, à condition qu'elle ne chante pas


 OMFG    je suis soulagé


----------



## molgow (17 Décembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve que tu as un courage extraordinaire d'oser en parler en public.   :love:



Un moment d'égarement  
Si ça peut vous rassurer, je suis déjà de retour sur ma playlist rock-punk :love:


----------



## macarel (17 Décembre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Un moment d'égarement
> Si ça peut vous rassurer, je suis déjà de retour sur ma playlist rock-punk :love:


Ah, effectivement, ça rassure


----------



## Dark-Tintin (17 Décembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Motörhead - The Best Of, double CD




Mouarf' elle est marrante celle la, motorhead, le pseudo hard-rock des vieux avec une guitare qui grince et un chanteur qui crie a peine mieux que lorie  lol
________
 JE RESTE SUR SOAD


----------



## bompi (17 Décembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Orbital
> 
> à l'époque je les copiais sur K7 à la discothèque municipale :love:
> 
> ...


Déjà un pirate, à l'époque !! Sacripan, va !! Tu rôtiras dans l'enfer de la RIAA


----------



## La mouette (17 Décembre 2005)

Starmania

"le monde est stone "


----------



## teo (18 Décembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Déjà un pirate, à l'époque !! Sacripan, va !! Tu rôtiras dans l'enfer de la RIAA



je te raconte pas l'état de mes K7:rateau: 

Pour ce qui du piratage, je suis clean, comme tout le monde ici 

Les mix de Jondi & Spesh sont disponibles mensuellement et gratuitement sur leur site officiel depuis 2 ans bientôt et c'est du 192 mp3. C'est pas exceptionnel comme mixes et comme titres mais ça passe très bien comme en ce moment d'ailleurs

*Loöq Radio 06/2005*


_I&F: sûr que les originaux c'est meilleur, mais toi tu es un peu puriste sur la question, non ?  _

EDIT: choc des mots, c'est en se relisant avec le recul qu'on s'en rend compte: je parlais des morceaux originaux. Pas d'incitation à la copie de ma part...


----------



## House M.D. (18 Décembre 2005)

Hier soir, plaisir des yeux et de l'ouïe :

Kraftwerk, Minimum-Maximum (DVD de la tournée, le premier du groupe !)






Et ce soir, plaisir de l'ouïe :

Sting, ...Nothing like the sun (vinyle de 1987)






Terence Trent d'Arby (je ne sais pas encore lequel je vais mettre, mais en vinyle aussi )


----------



## teo (18 Décembre 2005)

Avant d'aller dormir

_Lean on me_ de The Housemartins sur _London 0 Hull 4_






J'ai découvert ce groupe grâce à leurs pochettes de disques et je les trouve toujours aussi bien graphiquement.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Décembre 2005)

*Electro*
as fuck !!!


----------



## IceandFire (18 Décembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Avant d'aller dormir
> 
> _Lean on me_ de The Housemartins sur _London 0 Hull 4_
> 
> ...



tu dois kiffé The Smiths Alors   ....
the housemartins :love: et la suite the beautiful south


----------



## bompi (18 Décembre 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Hier soir, plaisir des yeux et de l'ouïe :
> 
> Kraftwerk, Minimum-Maximum (DVD de la tournée, le premier du groupe !)



Pfff... je suis vert !  (en fait rouge  )

Je pensais qu'il arriverait samedi matin pour en profiter ce week-end : c'est raté ! Ce sera pour demain ...

@Teo : sympa, quand même, Jondi & Spesh. Impeccable pendant que l'on modère son petit forum en douceur  J'ai quelques heures de modération devant moi


----------



## macarel (18 Décembre 2005)

A ce moment c'est steely dan avec "aja":love:


----------



## IceandFire (18 Décembre 2005)

mix by auxerre ?


----------



## macarel (18 Décembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> mix by auxerre ?



Puis là, je continue avec "prezil logic:love: :love:


----------



## IceandFire (18 Décembre 2005)

t'es pas Foot toi   ... http://www.aja.fr/


----------



## macarel (18 Décembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> t'es pas Foot toi   ... http://www.aja.fr/


Ouf, purée, c'tait loin de mes pensées ça


----------



## IceandFire (18 Décembre 2005)

j'ai l'esprit rapidement foot moi !   :love: ... au moins t'auras appris un truc today !   ....


----------



## macarel (18 Décembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> j'ai l'esprit rapidement foot moi !   :love: ... au moins t'auras appris un truc today !   ....


c'est vraie, ça ne m'arrive pas tous les dimanches


----------



## Ulyxes (19 Décembre 2005)

Je viens de découvrir la musique assyrienne :

http://www.bethsuryoyo.com/


----------



## Stargazer (19 Décembre 2005)

_Samskeyti_ de Sigur Ros en boucle rien que pour faire péter les stats !  :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (19 Décembre 2005)

Et là c'est ....


----------



## Stargazer (19 Décembre 2005)

Toujours le même sauf qu'il s'est un peu débarbouillé ...


----------



## Stargazer (19 Décembre 2005)

Bon après ça dodo !


----------



## IceandFire (19 Décembre 2005)

la 3ème paire de lunette est gratuite en ce moment   ...


----------



## IceandFire (19 Décembre 2005)

en attendant...ca faisait longtemps..;:love:...;trop longtemps... ...


----------



## teo (19 Décembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> tu dois kiffé The Smiths Alors   ....
> the housemartins :love: et la suite the beautiful south



je connais surtout pas bien les Smiths. Faudra que je m'y mette un jour 



			
				bompi a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> @Teo : sympa, quand même, Jondi & Spesh. Impeccable pendant que l'on modère son petit forum en douceur  J'ai quelques heures de modération devant moi



Ooops   Désolé j'oublie toujours de regarder les couleurs des gens 


Là c'est *Summer Eyes* de The Young Gods avant de filer popod aux oreilles...

ce sera ss doute le générique de fin de Blade Runner en boucle. C'est un peu ça le mood urbain du moment


----------



## Stargazer (19 Décembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant : on dirait Olivia Ruiz qui s'est mangé une porte




Y a un peu de ça en effet !


----------



## IceandFire (19 Décembre 2005)

God Exist...:king:
je le passe tout les ans...:love:..ça mets bien dans l'ambiance de noël...
je vous le recommande chaudement  ....


----------



## Patamach (19 Décembre 2005)

On fait dans la pop (de haut vol) ce matin


----------



## teo (19 Décembre 2005)

The Young Gods et la fin de _Only heaven_

Là c'est *Lointaine*
Pure poésie liquide







Je passe à Jimmy Somerville derrière avec *Home Again* sur l'album du même nom sorti en 2004.

_You are a companion for a long time, mattey... hope to meet you one day._


----------



## morden (19 Décembre 2005)

hop ! mes trois derniers albums, en ectoute en boucle depuis samedi 













c'est pas vraiment les memes genre, je sais !! lol 

A part ça, bientot les vacances !!  !!


----------



## teo (19 Décembre 2005)

Faudrait que je recherche Bran Van 3000, je n'ai que Glee d'eux et c'est vraiment un bon groupe...


Là c'est une jolie série itunes
*Cowboy desperado* de Ugress (à découvrir sur ugress.com, fichiers à récupérer)

*Double moon* de The Young Gods sur _Music for artificial clouds_

*Mackie Messer* de The Young Gods sur _The Young Gods play Kurt Weill_

*Skinflowers* de The Young Gods sur _Live Sky Tour_


----------



## teo (19 Décembre 2005)

par hasard, une cool piste de lecture... 
Freeland et l'album *Now and them*

J'aime vraiment beaucoup, sorti y'a deux ans


----------



## Burzum (19 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (19 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> _Samskeyti_ de Sigur Ros en boucle rien que pour faire péter les stats !  :rateau: :rateau:




Encore un petit coup histoire de ... :rateau:


 Puis après on passe à ça ... :love:


----------



## IceandFire (19 Décembre 2005)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

>



:love:  :love:


----------



## yvos (19 Décembre 2005)




----------



## bompi (20 Décembre 2005)

J'ai finalement reçu le double-DVD de Kraftwerk.
Son cristallin et bien sympa de revoir leur vidéo. Il est d'ailleurs un peu dommage qu'ils ne sortent pas un DVD de toutes leurs videos depuis les années 70 (avec col pelle à tarte de rigueur)

Une déception toutefois : sur la TV, impeccable, mais sur un ordinateur on se rend compte de la médiocrité de la qualité des images. C'est très granuleux et on a l'impression d'un DivX pas très bien encodé. Ils auraient pu se fendre de louer une caméra HD pour les concerts. Comme c'est mon premier DVD musical live, c'est peut-être habituel, je ne sais pas.

@Naru Narusegawa : t'en penses quoi, de la qualité du DVD ?


----------



## MrStone (20 Décembre 2005)

au rayon nouveautés, première écoute de ça :





et ça a l'air plutôt bien


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Décembre 2005)

*Je ne savais pas*
que les acariens aimaient la bière 





:mouais:


----------



## teo (20 Décembre 2005)

*Ame, te souvient-il ?* de Léo Ferré sur _Verlaine Rimbaud_, mon cadeau de Noël avant l'heure.

Merci _toi_ !


----------



## MrStone (20 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Je ne savais pas*
> que les acariens aimaient la bière
> 
> 
> ...



Pourtant c'est une devise bien connue en acarie : 
dans le houblon, tout est bon :love:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Décembre 2005)




----------



## macarel (20 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Je ne savais pas*
> que les acariens aimaient la bière
> 
> 
> ...


Tu confonds avec les limaces


----------



## IceandFire (20 Décembre 2005)

CORNERSHOP  wen i was born for the 7th time .... :love: ... formidable ce groupe, j'adore l'inde aussi... .... l'angleterre :love: là j'ai les 2  ... et hier j'ai eu un beau t-shirt Lonsdale :style: ...


----------



## macarel (20 Décembre 2005)

un peu de distraction pour ce matin:love:


----------



## clampin (20 Décembre 2005)

Peter Frompton !!! le pied, surtout en live !


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Décembre 2005)

Live


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Décembre 2005)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> Peter Frompton !!! le pied, surtout en live !



Fr*A*mpton....le peter, Fr*A*mpton....
le maitre de la Talk Box.....
hum....a part Slash sur la reprise de la B.O. du parrain, jamais entendu quelqu'un aussi baleze avec une Talk.....


----------



## IceandFire (20 Décembre 2005)

vocodeur aussi en french    Stook...au fait la bergere t'as briffé ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Décembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> vocodeur aussi en french    Stook...au fait la bergere t'as briffé ?



vocodeur, vocodeur....en tout cas, c'est une Talk Box...

et oui, mais non, pas eu le temps necessaire...


----------



## Sim le pirate (20 Décembre 2005)

J'ai dormi 2h30 cette nuit, donc matinée en douceur...
















.


----------



## steinway (20 Décembre 2005)

Gilad :


----------



## teo (20 Décembre 2005)

Une belle et longue série Annie Lennox et Eurythmics

Là c'est *The Gift* sur _Diva_







et ensuite *Use well the days* sur la BO de _The Lord of the rings (The return of the King)_

J'aimerai l'entendre chanter en elfique ancien, un jour, Diva Lennox :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Décembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Une belle et longue série Annie Lennox et Eurythmics
> 
> Là c'est *The Gift* sur _Diva_
> 
> ...



Ah, les BO's:love:


----------



## Max London (20 Décembre 2005)

Si je dois mettre des images ca prendrait pas mal de place, je vais faire une petite select', par genres:

Dub:

Le peuple de l'herbe
EZ3kiel
High Tone
Buch Chemists
Iration Steppas

Reggae:

Bob Marley
Max Romeo
Barrington Levy
Tryo...

Electronique:

Prodigy
Infected Mushrooms
FatBoy Slim
Vitalic
2 Many's Dj
Aphex Twin
Faithless
Gorillaz
Moby

Drum'n'Base/Jungle:

Pendulum
Dj Hype
Rni Size
Aphrodite
Black Sun Empire
Ed Rush & Optical

Rock:

The Doors
America
The Beatles
Depeche Mode
Cake 
Bob Dylan
The Rollings Stones
Red Hot Chili Peppers
Placebo
Eric Clapton
Janis Joplin

Je pourrais encore remplir un petit dictionnaire...


----------



## ikiki (20 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Slash sur la reprise de la B.O. du parrain



 magnifique sa reprise de la version du parrain :love:

un petit coup de ça d'ailleurs


----------



## clampin (20 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Fr*A*mpton....le peter, Fr*A*mpton....
> le maitre de la Talk Box.....
> hum....a part Slash sur la reprise de la B.O. du parrain, jamais entendu quelqu'un aussi baleze avec une Talk.....



Euh oui... en effet, la fôte, m'a échappé... Pardonnez moi...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (20 Décembre 2005)

J'arrive pas a m'en separer.....


S.O.A.D   
























encore, toujours et encore....


----------



## teo (20 Décembre 2005)

Marrant, moi je classe _DM_ dans Electronic et _Placebo_ dans Alternative & Punk

Ca vaudrait un post à lui tout seul ce sujet 

en sachant que chez Gracenote/CDDB il y a la possibilité de tagguer "officiellement" pas moins de 25 genres différents et 275 sous-genres, on aurait de quoi s'amuser. Je n'ai pas réussi à retrouver la liste sur le site de Gracenote.

Ce qui est incroyable c'est que CDDB est en train de passer de la reconnaissance du CD par son numéro à la reconnaissance du disque par l'analyse des pistes et de leur contenu.
Poussé à l'extrême, ce serait pratique pour reconnaitre un CD dont on a perdu le titre et effrayant si on imagine un spyware analysant sa propre discothèque, non ?

Tiens faudrait aussi en parler aux auteurs, ce serait pratique pour les redistributions, radio, tv, discothèque... une simple analyse des playlists et on connaitrait les écoutes des artistes à l'unité près... Gloups.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Décembre 2005)

j'ai finalement acheté le CD ...
c'est trop beau...


----------



## macarel (20 Décembre 2005)

Je suis d'un calme aujourd'hui


----------



## jphg (20 Décembre 2005)

moi aussi


----------



## jphg (20 Décembre 2005)

on continue...
(ya pas à dire, le shuffle d'iTunes est vraiment un bon dj)






oh ! la transition, c'est bon, coco !





Foid par Cylob sur Cylobian Sunset


----------



## bompi (20 Décembre 2005)

Ah ! Claudine Longet "Nafingue tou louse ..." Chaque fois je revois Peter Sellers se contortionner avant de trouver le chemin des toilettes pour un diabolique enchaînement de catastrophes 
Il est bien, son disque, à la miss ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Décembre 2005)

un univers totalement génial,unique.


----------



## jphg (20 Décembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Il est bien, son disque, à la miss ?



il est pas mal (mais, ha!, c'est calme, hein !), mais je l'écoute rarement en entier (plus dans un shuffle quoi...)


----------



## bompi (20 Décembre 2005)

Et quelqu'un sait-il si elle est sortie de prison, Claudine Longet ?


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Décembre 2005)

un de mes éternels, un que j'aime par dessus tout:




  :love: :love:


----------



## bompi (20 Décembre 2005)

Quant à la musique, après Scanner+Tonne





C'est The Orb "Okie Dokie etc."





Vraiment réussis, ces deux albums


----------



## jphg (20 Décembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Et quelqu'un sait-il si elle est sortie de prison, Claudine Longet ?



ben, il apparaît qu'elle n'y est pas resté longtemps :

_"After less than four hours of testimony and four hours of deliberation, the jury found Claudine Longet guilty only of criminal negligence. She was sentenced to 30 days in jail and two years probation. Claudine chose not to appeal and served her time in April, 1977 in the Pitkin County jail. True to form, Claudine shortly thereafter became romantically linked with her defense lawyer, Ron Austin."_

http://home.earthlink.net/~elbroome/longet/index.html

she's so cute...:rose:


----------



## jphg (20 Décembre 2005)

Agent Lovelette
bootleg disco beast







http://agentlovelette.frogpunch.com/


----------



## bompi (20 Décembre 2005)

Effectivement, 30 jours, c'est correct. On ne l'a plus jamais revue, depuis, j'ai l'impression


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Décembre 2005)

Mino Cinelu ,Daniel Humair, Jf Jenny-Clarke ,Bernard Lubat , André Cecarelli Richard Galiano ,Claude Barthélémy...comme sidemen...
Michel Portal aurait pu choisir plus mal !
ched d'oeuvre


----------



## macarel (20 Décembre 2005)

P'tain, une sérénité exemplaire aujourd'hui


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Décembre 2005)

l'idée de base est très interessante: parcourir les rues de Manhattan ,micro en main en demandant a des inconnus de se souvenir et de chanter les standards de la musique américaine ,puis enregistrer la musique dessus en studio :c'est ce qu'ont fait magnifiquement le pianiste Guillaume de Chassy et le contrebassiste Daniel Yvinec...
un disque très émouvant,on peut y entendre Laura,As time goes by (pour ceux qui ont vu casablanca hier soir :love: ) ,here's that rainy day...
et ...what a wonderful world ,mais pas par un inconnu : David Linx ,dans les rues de Paris (exception !)


----------



## KARL40 (20 Décembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Marrant, moi je classe _DM_ dans Electronic et _Placebo_ dans Alternative & Punk



Et moi je classe les deux ... dans ma poubelle !!    

C'était mon message constructif du jour ! :hosto:

Et puisque l'on est là pour rire (quoique ...), faites circuler : http://www.actupparis.org/article2303.html


----------



## Burzum (20 Décembre 2005)




----------



## lumai (20 Décembre 2005)

Je m'en lasse pas ! :love:


----------



## steinway (20 Décembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> un univers totalement génial,unique.



excellent !!!


----------



## steinway (20 Décembre 2005)

que dis tu de celui la ?


----------



## steinway (20 Décembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> j'ai finalement acheté le CD ...
> c'est trop beau...



j ai failli l acheter a la fnac ce week end, mais je me suis rabattu sur un polytechnicien :


----------



## lumai (20 Décembre 2005)

La suite avec Worst Case Scenario


----------



## bompi (20 Décembre 2005)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> que dis tu de celui la ?



Dans ces cas-là, on dit : Respect ! non ?


----------



## Ti'punch (20 Décembre 2005)

Histoire de décompresser après une longue journée...


----------



## bompi (20 Décembre 2005)

Euh ... t'as mal éteint ta clope ...



:rose: Désolé, elle est vraiment pitoyable, celle-là !


----------



## Stargazer (20 Décembre 2005)

Là c'est


----------



## House M.D. (21 Décembre 2005)

Ce soir, un vieux tube bien sympa entouré de titres cools  :






Terence Trent d'Arby - Introducing the hardline according to


----------



## Patamach (21 Décembre 2005)

Un album qui me redonne foi en l'humanité.
En fait c'est plus qu'un album ... c'est un rayon de lune au milieu de la nuit.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Décembre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Un album qui me redonne foi en l'humanité.
> En fait c'est plus qu'un album ... c'est un rayon de lune au milieu de la nuit.



un son unique ,un message musical universel...


----------



## Stargazer (21 Décembre 2005)

On continue avec les mêmes !


----------



## Freelancer (21 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Là c'est



:love:



			
				un hymne qui résonne de ménilmuche à la Place d'Italie a dit:
			
		

> Dry your eyes mate
> I know it's hard to take but her mind has been made up
> There's plenty more fish in the sea
> Dry your eyes mate
> ...


----------



## Stargazer (21 Décembre 2005)

C'est clair qu'il résonne celui-là !  :love:


----------



## le cheik (21 Décembre 2005)

j'écoute Bruno MAMAN top textes et mélodies bref de vraies et chansons,vu le groupe NAMELESS la classe pop rock a suivre


----------



## le cheik (21 Décembre 2005)

'écoute Bruno MAMAN top textes et mélodies bref de vraies et tres bonnes chansons,vu le groupe NAMELESS la classe pop rock a suivre


----------



## Freelancer (21 Décembre 2005)

Quelques morceaux en français avant d'aller me coucher :love:

Le Nougat* Brigitte Fontaine*    Le Nougat
L'enfer enfin    *Etienne Daho*    Eden
Vivre à même l'amour   * Ben Ricour  *  Vivre à même l'amour - Single
Dis, quand reviendras-tu ?    _*Bénabar* _ Live au Grand Rex
Coeur de Parisienne [Live] *   Rufus Wainwright *   Want Two
La pénombre des Pays-Bas_*    Benjamin Biolay    *_Négatif
Desert [Version Française]_*  Emilie Simon* _   Emilie Simon
Les figures imposées   _* Martin Rappeneau* _   La moitié des choses
Dans La Maison Vide*   Michel Polnareff *   Passé Présent
Ne Me Quitte Pas  *  Nina Simone*    Four Women: The Nina Simone Philips Recordings
Tu Verras    *Victoria Abril*    Putcheros de Brasil
C'est déjà ça  *  Alain Souchon   * Alain Souchon (Collection)
Le Tango Du Qui   _* Olivia Ruiz* _   J'aime Pas L'Amour


----------



## Stargazer (21 Décembre 2005)

Je finis la soirée avec ça ... :love:


----------



## MACcossinelle (21 Décembre 2005)

​


----------



## Stargazer (21 Décembre 2005)

Bon ben apparemment je continue un peu :rateau:

Et là c'est


----------



## MACcossinelle (21 Décembre 2005)

​


----------



## MACcossinelle (21 Décembre 2005)

​


----------



## supermoquette (21 Décembre 2005)




----------



## macarel (21 Décembre 2005)

Sais pas si c'est la fin de l'année qui provoque cela, mais encore un serénité à tout épreuve


----------



## Patamach (21 Décembre 2005)




----------



## la(n)guille (21 Décembre 2005)

un pur plaisir, pêchu et tout, et tout :





les beastie, quelle classe quand même...  :love:


----------



## Patamach (21 Décembre 2005)




----------



## G2LOQ (21 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> ​


C'est très bon ça! :love:

Et moi encore ça. C'est magnifique :love:


----------



## Patamach (21 Décembre 2005)

et un petit troisième toujours assez electrique.


----------



## mikoo (21 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Mobyduck (21 Décembre 2005)

Aujourd'hui.


----------



## steinway (21 Décembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Dans ces cas-là, on dit : Respect ! non ?



oui oui, y a pas a dire, on est au paradis avec ce disque enregistre a montreux...


----------



## teo (21 Décembre 2005)

t'as raison _Freelancer_, ça résonne pas mal, faudrait que je réécoute cet album...


Bon sinon là France Inter, avec en invité Nicolaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas Sirkis et un double album _Alice and June_, en extrait le morceau avec Placebo et puis le single


Je ne vous demande même pas d'aimer  (Hein Karl ?  )


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Décembre 2005)

oh, le nounours de la couverture il a tué un oiseau


----------



## jphg (21 Décembre 2005)

Everybody Deserves To Be Fucked Par Sex in Dallas sur





Around The War


Needy Girl par Chromeo sur





She's in control

Camping car par Camping Car sur 





For adults


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Décembre 2005)

:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## jphg (21 Décembre 2005)

Bela Lugosi is dead, par Bauhaus  :affraid:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Décembre 2005)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> oui oui, y a pas a dire, on est au paradis avec ce disque enregistre a montreux...



"On drums ,Jack de Johnette ...
a la contrebasse ,...on bass ...pour la 1ere fois en suisse ....Eddy Gomez...
tous deux sont les partenaires du pianiste...BILL EVANS..."

j'adore l'accent!
un de mes 1er disques de jazz ,alors ...


----------



## jphg (21 Décembre 2005)

Tout roule sur l'autoroute électronique...  
Sergej Auto / Whumb ktob sur alb. Achtung auto / chez http://www.saasfee.de


----------



## steinway (21 Décembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> "On drums ,Jack de Johnette ...
> a la contrebasse ,...on bass ...pour la 1ere fois en suisse ....Eddy Gomez...
> tous deux sont les partenaires du pianiste...BILL EVANS..."
> 
> ...



oui l accent est pas mal les "partenaiiiiiiires" si tu as l occasion de voir le dvd de diana krall a montreal en 2004 l annonce du debut est pas mal non plus cote accent. d un point de vue musical, le bassiste, le guitariste et le batteur sont excellents !!!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Décembre 2005)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> oui l accent est pas mal les "partenaiiiiiiires" si tu as l occasion de voir le dvd de diana krall a montreal en 2004 l annonce du debut est pas mal non plus cote accent. d un point de vue musical, le bassiste, le guitariste et le batteur sont excellents !!!




ah non je l'ai pas ...
disons que j'étais très fan de Diana Krall .Meme si je l'aime toujours bc ,je suis moins assidu a ce qu'elle fait...
En plus je l'ai vu au Luxembourg ,dans une petite salle ,alors qu'elle n'était pas encore la star qu'elle est aujourd'hui !Et j'ai un CD dedicacé (Love Scenes )...
j'ai vu qu'elle a sorti un CD avec des standards ...de saison  
je l'ai pas acheté ...
a l'occas,j'essaierai de me procurer ce DVD a Montreal...
mais C pas une priorité...
mon preféré reste When i look in your eyes,j'aime bc ce CD...


----------



## morden (21 Décembre 2005)

hop ! derniers achat  très sympa ! 

A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Décembre 2005)

morden a dit:
			
		

> hop ! derniers achat  très sympa !
> 
> A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!




pas trop dur de tourner en carré???
CF:ton avatar!


----------



## toys (21 Décembre 2005)

the servant


----------



## Stargazer (21 Décembre 2005)

Aller un petit coup de ça pour se mettre en jambe


----------



## toys (21 Décembre 2005)

fat boy slim


----------



## Ti'punch (21 Décembre 2005)

:love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love: :love::love::love::love:
                            je l'adore
:love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love: :love::love::love::love:


----------



## NED (21 Décembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> PAuline Croze



Acheté aussi, bien aimé, très sympa !!!


----------



## Stargazer (21 Décembre 2005)

On continue toujours avec les même ...


----------



## y&b (21 Décembre 2005)

J'avais toujours entendu parler de ce mec sans jamais avoir entendu un album entier, je sais pas si ce squed est représentatif de ce qu'il a pu faire auparavant mais c'est pas mal  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (22 Décembre 2005)

On mets un petit de bruit avec


----------



## IceandFire (22 Décembre 2005)

eths   candice :love: hein stargazer


----------



## Stargazer (22 Décembre 2005)

Oui Candice .. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2005)

Léger et sirupeux. Bref idéal pour un lendemain


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (22 Décembre 2005)

D'abord, pour se reveiller et ensuite BOUM....!!!!

BEASTIE za donf'


----------



## Patamach (22 Décembre 2005)

2 chefs d'oeuvre ce matin ... rien que ca.


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Décembre 2005)




----------



## mikoo (22 Décembre 2005)




----------



## MrStone (22 Décembre 2005)

:style:


----------



## Ti'punch (22 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

>




je l'ai ...
ya un jazzman éthiopien desssus,C chouette! 

j'ai vu le film ,j'adore Bill Murray:love:


----------



## macmarco (22 Décembre 2005)




----------



## mikoo (22 Décembre 2005)

Le jazzman s'appelle Mulatu Astatke.


----------



## macmarco (22 Décembre 2005)




----------



## pataud (22 Décembre 2005)

bonjour à tous, ce forum est très sympatrhique!
c'était juste pour dire que j'écoute ce bon vieux Stevie Wonder.
Bonnes fêtes à tous!


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Décembre 2005)

pataud a dit:
			
		

> bonjour à tous, ce forum est très sympatrhique!
> c'était juste pour dire que j'écoute ce bon vieux Stevie Wonder.
> Bonnes fêtes à tous!



Bienvenue sur MacGé pataud.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Le jazzman s'appelle Mulatu Astatke.


j'allais le dire ,


----------



## Aurélie85 (22 Décembre 2005)

Là en ce moment, c'est Jackson and his Computer Band.


----------



## mikoo (22 Décembre 2005)

ah oui. j'ai entendu que c'était pas mal ça. je devrai écouter.


----------



## Korzibsky (22 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Burzum (22 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Décembre 2005)

s'il ne reste qu'un sage dans ce monde de fou c'est peut etre lui...


----------



## bompi (22 Décembre 2005)

J'aurais une préférence pour lui :






En plus, il a le sens de l'humour !


----------



## y&b (22 Décembre 2005)

Ce mec est indémodable 

:love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (23 Décembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais une préférence pour lui :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mouai je suis pas toujours d'accord avec lui...enfin ,immense pianiste...je me souviens de l'époque de ses improvisations en direct sur France Musique...


----------



## IceandFire (23 Décembre 2005)




----------



## y&b (23 Décembre 2005)

Allez, on change de registre avant d'aller se coucher et par la même occasion je fais une spéciale dédicace à notre amis qui souffle le ChaudEtFroid 






:love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## teo (23 Décembre 2005)

On écoute toujours les mêmes choses oui 

Ce soir _Mix de soirée > Source_:
The Young Gods
Ugress
Neulander
Division Kent
Jimmy Somerville

Demain faut que je parte en chasse des deux albums de Jérémie Kisling, je devrais peut-être attendre mon passage éclair à Genève: M. Obsolète et Le Ours

Ce garnement et son groupe était un vrai régal ce soir au _Zèbre_ de Belleville, enfin, c'est un autre sujet


----------



## House M.D. (23 Décembre 2005)

Hop, albums du soir, des OST :

Battle Royale OST






Battle Royale II OST


----------



## IceandFire (23 Décembre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Allez, on change de registre avant d'aller se coucher et par la même occasion je fais une spéciale dédicace à notre amis qui souffle le ChaudEtFroid
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 :love:


----------



## richard-deux (23 Décembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Demain faut que je parte en chasse des deux albums de Jérémie Kisling, je devrais peut-être attendre mon passage éclair à Genève: M. Obsolète et Le Ours



Je connais l'album Monsieur Obsolète qui est très bon. 
J'ai vu, l'année dernière (ou il y a deux ans), Jérémie Kisling en concert aux Francopholies (à La Rochelle).

Vraiment très bon sir scène.  

Je ne savais pas qu'il avait sorti un nouvel album.:rose: 
Merci pour l'info. 

PS: si tu veux écouter des chansons de son 1er album, va sur www.jeremiekisling.com.


----------



## y&b (23 Décembre 2005)

Allez je reprends ma petite cure ... 







C'est de la balle :love:  :love:


----------



## bompi (23 Décembre 2005)

Tiens ! Encore Bill Evans : "Alone". C'est curieux, je n'accroche pas à ses "Conversations w/ myself" mais je trouve en revanche "Alone" sublime.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (23 Décembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ! Encore Bill Evans : "Alone". C'est curieux, je n'accroche pas à ses "Conversations w/ myself" mais je trouve en revanche "Alone" sublime.




Never Let Me Go ...
:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## IceandFire (23 Décembre 2005)




----------



## teo (23 Décembre 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Je connais l'album Monsieur Obsolète qui est très bon.
> J'ai vu, l'année dernière (ou il y a deux ans), Jérémie Kisling en concert aux Francopholies (à La Rochelle).
> 
> Vraiment très bon sir scène.
> ...




J'ai écouté ces 4 morceaux en boucle cet après-midi, un vrai plaisir (bon, tt le monde aime pas sa voix, moi oui  ) Ce mec est fun, ce mec est beau. Positive vibrations. 
Il passe encore ce soir au Zèbre, dernier soir... allez y si vous êtes sur Paris 

Là je suis passé à _A Bugged Out Mix By Felix Da Housecat_
là c'est *Seventeen [The Droyds Mix]* de Ladytron


----------



## mikoo (23 Décembre 2005)




----------



## toys (23 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

>


jolie cover!


----------



## Avril-VII (23 Décembre 2005)

Katie Melua
Jeff Buckley

-->Lilac Wine

:love:

Envoutant.


----------



## toys (23 Décembre 2005)

Alva Noto & Ryuichi Sakamoto


----------



## chokobelle (23 Décembre 2005)

Parce que


----------



## KARL40 (23 Décembre 2005)

En ce moment "better living through chemistry" ...

Par les excellents QUEENS OF THE STONE AGE :love:


----------



## Pierrou (23 Décembre 2005)

*Arcturus: Sideshow Symphonies*
Leur dernier album, une merveille !


----------



## y&b (23 Décembre 2005)

Difficilement classifiable, mais génial !!!

:love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## y&b (24 Décembre 2005)

Bon, je sais, ça fait un peu cliché, mais c'est aujourd'hui ou jamais


----------



## Freelancer (24 Décembre 2005)

toujours dans les crooners :love:


----------



## y&b (24 Décembre 2005)

Bon fini les conneries, on repasse à du lourd...






:love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## Burzum (24 Décembre 2005)

Joyeux Noël.................


----------



## mikoo (24 Décembre 2005)




----------



## richard-deux (24 Décembre 2005)

En ce moment: The Tiny (groupe suédois) :love: 






En écoute ici: http://www.thetiny.net/


----------



## Freelancer (24 Décembre 2005)

Un petit morceau de musique offert par le site de la chanteuse Annie, c'est juste ici, en .m4a :love:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (24 Décembre 2005)

Thelonious Monk :Brillant Corners ,avec excusez du peu ,Sonny Rollins ,Max Roach et Oscar Pettiford...entre autres...

ici


----------



## bompi (24 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

>



Finalement, cela reste leur meilleur à mes yeux. 
À mes oreilles, devrais-je dire ...


----------



## Stargazer (24 Décembre 2005)

Là c'est


----------



## mikoo (24 Décembre 2005)

la pochette!!!!! :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Stargazer (24 Décembre 2005)

Ce qu'il y a dedans est pas mal non plus ..


----------



## mikoo (24 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Nobody (24 Décembre 2005)

Mince! Y en a pas un qui écoute des chants de Noël...

:hein: :rateau:


----------



## MACcossinelle (24 Décembre 2005)

Là...:rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: 

M.

Enfin...j'me comprends  :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: 
(et j'espère qu'on est deux...)


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Décembre 2005)

the first time ever i saw your face, cole porter by george michael, tres ambiance cool jazz:love:


----------



## bompi (24 Décembre 2005)

"Quizas quizas quizas" par le très mexicain trio "Los Panchos". Sentimental et classieux.

On en profite pour enchaîner sur la version de Nat King Cole (vous savez, celle de "In the mood for love", avec l'accent d'enfer de Cole).

Et on passe tranquillement à Bebel Gilberto "Bebel Gilberto". Excellent pour une ambiance tranquille avec mon fils qui s'enfonce dans la béatitude post-prandiale tandis que sa soeur nous réinvente la danse de Salomé (sur des rythmes brésiliens   )

Trop cool


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2005)

Ce soir, et ce soir uniquement...


----------



## Korzibsky (25 Décembre 2005)

mais c'est toujours aussi rafraichissant :love:
suivi de




ce qui me fait du bien dedans et entre les oreilles :rateau:  :love:


----------



## Warflo (25 Décembre 2005)

passenger66 a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir, et ce soir uniquement...


Pourquoi que ce soir? Nirvana c'est bon, pour les petits et les grands, n'importe quand!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi que ce soir? Nirvana c'est bon, pour les petits et les grands, n'importe quand!



Mouais...  :mouais:   :hein:  :mouais: 


Disons que j'ai toujours préféré les plages originales....  








:love: :love: :love:


----------



## richard-deux (25 Décembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Mince! Y en a pas un qui écoute des chants de Noël...
> 
> :hein: :rateau:



Et bien si, j'écoute des chants de Noël.  

*Hawksley Workman*-  _Almost a full moon_






Je ne sais quoi penser de ce disque.
Je suis partagé entre :mouais: et :hein: et :rose: .


----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Décembre 2005)

ca pète!!!! noyeux joel a tous!


----------



## teo (25 Décembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Mince! Y en a pas un qui écoute des chants de Noël...
> 
> :hein: :rateau:



IceAndFire ? T'as toujours ton Elvis Christmas ?    :love: 





			
				passenger66 a dit:
			
		

> Mouais...  :mouais:   :hein:  :mouais:
> 
> 
> Disons que j'ai toujours préféré les plages originales....
> ...



Je pensais hier en voyant un petit gars avec un T-shirt Nirvana (le gamin devait pas avoir 10 a. à l'enregistrement du live) que je n'avais aucun album à part celui-là. C_'est grave docteur  _?  

Pour ce qui est de KJ, je n'ai que celui-là :love:

Allez en ce matin de Noël _(2005 fera date: à oublier)_, quelques extraits de _M. Obsolète_ de Jérémie Kisling  :love: que j'offre plus particulièrement à mon WebO préféré: cours vite télécharger sur son site les 4 fichiers proposés :love:


----------



## mikoo (25 Décembre 2005)

Pour noël on m'a offert ça : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, c'est trop marrant de chanter les belles daubes des années 80!!   Je suis le master king sur "Need you tonight" de INXS. :love:


----------



## Korzibsky (25 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Pour les amateurs de Divison Kent, et j'ai vu qu'il en demeure certains en ces territoires,






une opération spéciale quelques heures pour les découvrir sous leur première mouture: Swandive, qui radiographiaient les fabriques zurichoises, mi-90's. C'est *ici.*
Album rare, plus réédité à ce jour....

Quant à moi je retourne en des lieux que je n'aurais jamais du quitter...






:love: :style: :king: :style: :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2005)

Putain d'bordel de merde !

Derek Trucks sur Desdemona !!!

L'enviandé !


----------



## Burzum (25 Décembre 2005)




----------



## House M.D. (25 Décembre 2005)

Ce soir, un ptit album de derrière les fagots, après avoir commencé la soirée avec Ryuchi Sakamoto et être passé par Felix Da Housecat  :

*New Order - Substance*


----------



## mikoo (25 Décembre 2005)




----------



## IceandFire (25 Décembre 2005)

c'est quoi ce bijoux ??!!! 
  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

>




Qu'est ce qu'elle est belle Diana Krall... m'énerve !


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2005)

Et moi pour changer j'écoute ça...

Là, maintenant c'est ce qu'il me faut...

Du lourd.


----------



## MACcossinelle (26 Décembre 2005)

​


----------



## House M.D. (26 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> ​


Joli... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## MACcossinelle (26 Décembre 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Joli... :love: :love: :love:


oui je trouve aussi...:love:


----------



## elKBron (26 Décembre 2005)

pour les lendemains de fetes difficiles​




​


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce qu'elle est belle Diana Krall... m'énerve !



pas mal ces chants de noel ...j'aurai peut etre du l'acheter ...
avec le Clayton Hamilton big band derriere ca arrache!!


ici


----------



## mikoo (26 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Décembre 2005)




----------



## elKBron (26 Décembre 2005)

​


----------



## toys (26 Décembre 2005)

art's of noise.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2005)

Aujourd'hui, rien.
Popod a pu batterie et tête de Ponk a pas pensé à recharger.
Merde.

Sinon, j'aurais dû être en plein "Keeper of the seven keys - the legacy" qui, s'il n'arrive pas à la cheville des deux premiers n'en est pas pour autant mauvais.


----------



## teo (26 Décembre 2005)

Aujourd'hui, Jérémie Kissling, _Le Ours_ (acheté moins de 4 mn après avoir passé la douane hier soir  ) et Swan Dive, _Intuitution_ (merci passenger66, voir plus haut ! )
On attendra pour trouver _M. Obsolète_...


----------



## toys (26 Décembre 2005)

la bo de kill bill 1


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> la bo de kill bill 1



my baby shot me down...Nancy Sinatra

bon ,big band ca arrache encore !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Décembre 2005)

acheté finalement :love: 
ca pulse,un noel avec Diana!


----------



## Korzibsky (26 Décembre 2005)

The Herbaliser - Blow Your Headphones


----------



## molgow (26 Décembre 2005)

Hop un petit coup de Renaud (Amoureux de Paname).

Parce que son premier album, c'est le seul où Renaud il est bien parce qu'il est triste et révolté. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Hop un petit coup de Renaud (Amoureux de Paname).
> 
> Parce que son premier album, c'est le seul où Renaud il est bien parce qu'il est triste et révolté. :love:



Il en reste un peu dans "Place de ma mob" mais c'est vrai qu'après ça ne vaut que pour les scènes de tendresse avec sa gamine...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> pour les lendemains de fetes difficiles​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... et même pour les veilles de fêtes faciles (elle adore le noir)   :love: 




			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui, Jérémie Kissling, _Le Ours_ (acheté moins de 4 mn après avoir passé la douane hier soir  ) et Swan Dive, _Intuitution_ (merci passenger66, voir plus haut ! )
> On attendra pour trouver _M. Obsolète_...


*Swandive*, en un mot. ITunes est parfois désorienté certains lendemains...   




			
				passenger66 a dit:
			
		

> une opération spéciale quelques heures pour les découvrir sous leur première mouture: Swandive, qui radiographiaient les fabriques zurichoises, mi-90's. C'est *ici.*


la boutique à fermé  




			
				IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi ce bijoux ??!!!
> :love:


*Une ombre, * plus qu'une ombre hélas :love:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Décembre 2005)

Korzibsky a dit:
			
		

> The Herbaliser - Blow Your Headphones



arg ,je les ai vu en concert ...enfin j'ai pas choisi ,j'avais une accredit photo pour Amadou et Mariam ,ils étaient en premiere partie...
l'un comme l'autre ,CT trop fort ,il fallait des bouchons pour préserver ses oreilles...
pas trop mal sinon leurs cuivres,mais bon sang pourquoi ils montent le son comme çà ?


----------



## Korzibsky (27 Décembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> arg ,je les ai vu en concert ...enfin j'ai pas choisi ,j'avais une accredit photo pour Amadou et Mariam ,ils étaient en premiere partie...
> l'un comme l'autre ,CT trop fort ,il fallait des bouchons pour préserver ses oreilles...
> pas trop mal sinon leurs cuivres,mais bon sang pourquoi ils montent le son comme çà ?



c'est pas à eux qu'il faut poser la question (et encore moins à moi), mais à l'ingé son du lieu où tu es allé... enfin, quand je dis ingé son  , je devrais dire le tech autodidacte à moitié sourd qui a fait la balance avec des boules quies.

il n'empêche que quand bien même et malgré tout, maintenant c'est 





:love:


----------



## IceandFire (27 Décembre 2005)

:love:.... et un cadeau de noel un !  ...
j'ai eu l'intégrale de Francoiz...:king:  ....


----------



## Dory (27 Décembre 2005)

Django Reinhardt---nuages


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Décembre 2005)

Tu mens !!!!

Je n'en crois rien !!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2005)

:love: :love: :love: 


IceandFire, ça bouchonne dans ton quota MP.... un pti coup d'balai éventuellement?


----------



## Dory (27 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu mens !!!!
> 
> Je n'en crois rien !!!!!!



1) pas de gros mots 

2) oui j''écoute aussi Dizzy Gillespie


----------



## mikoo (27 Décembre 2005)




----------



## ikiki (27 Décembre 2005)

Là tout de suite maintenant SRV


----------



## Dory (27 Décembre 2005)

King Cole--fly me to the moon


----------



## Korzibsky (27 Décembre 2005)

m'en lasse pas  





:love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Décembre 2005)




----------



## y&b (27 Décembre 2005)

:love:


----------



## Stargazer (27 Décembre 2005)

Là maintenant c'est ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Décembre 2005)

Maintenance également dans ce sujet. Un volontaire pourse charger de la version 3.0 ?

Par ici pour la suite


----------

